# Official USMB Mafia Game #4: Friends and Enemies



## Wake

_Hello everyone, thanks for signing up! This game we'll be playing is a popular game on the main site. It's balanced, and standardized. Not to mention simple. It's Friends and Enemies, an Open Setup. You'll know exactly which roles are in this game. It's a Day start, too, and Masons are allowed to talk amongst themselves at Night in their own QT thread. _​
*Game Mod:* Wake

*Player List:*

01) manifold&#9794;
02) CafeAuLait&#9792;
03) Avatar4321&#9794;
04) AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
05) tn5421&#9794;
06) FA_Q2&#9794;
07) ScarletRage&#9792;
08) R.D.&#9792;
09) Shaitra&#9792;
10) Grandma&#9792;
11) Mertex&#9792;
12) RosieS&#9792;
13) MeBelle60&#9792;

*The Road So Far...​*
*Town Mason - MeBelle60
Town Mason - RosieS
Town Mason - tn5421
Vanilla Townie - R.D.
Vanilla Townie - Mertex
Vanilla Townie - Manifold
Vanilla Townie - CafeAuLait
Vanilla Townie - Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie - ScarletRage
Vanilla Townie - Shaitra
Mafia Goon - AyeCantSeeYou
Mafia Goon - FA_Q2
Mafia Goon - Grandma*

*Vote Counts*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
Manifold's Lynch & Flip
ScarletRage's Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
R.D.'s Murder & Flip
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4 | 3.5
FA_Q2's Lynch & Flip
Rosie's Murder & Flip​


----------



## Wake

_All USMB rules must be obeyed, along with the following._​
_Game Timeline_

Day Phases last one week. 
Night phases last two days.

_General Rules_

Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
No invisible text allowed.
Don't edit/delete posts.
No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking. 
Play to your win condition (play to win.)
Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
No Positive/Negative repping.
Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.

_Activity_

72 hours inactivity earns a prod (reminder PM). If two days go by, I'll seek replacement.
3 prods and I'll also seek a replacement.
If a replacement isn't found within a week, that slot will be modkilled.
It's fine and encouraged to @mention players.
Please be aware of PMs from the Mod.
You may go V/LA (Vacation/Limited Access). Reason isn't required.

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. I'll count it if it's obvious.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
Majority Vote = 1/2 all votes, +1.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.
All players can keep talking after the lynch until thread is locked.
Deadline passed without majority vote = no lynch that Day.
Players may choose not to lynch with *VOTE: No Lynch*.
Dead players are dead, and may not talk after death scene.

_Behavior_

Personal attacks won't be tolerated. Focus on the game.
Don't mention or discuss family or pets in this game.
I can't "Like" any post in an ongoing game.
Avoid replacing out. Please speak with me first.
I will only respond to the breaking of rules if sent a PM.

_Setup_

This game is an Open Setup, and has a Day start.
Scum and Masons only talk at Night.

*Please read these rules one more time.*​
*Role PMs:*



> *Mafia Goon*
> 
> Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Goon, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> 
> *Abilities:*
> *Factional communication:* During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> 
> *Factional kill:* Each night phase, one of you or your partners may perform the factional kill.
> 
> *Win condition:*
> You win when all members of the town have been eliminated or nothing can prevent this from occurring.





> *Town Mason*
> 
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Mason, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> 
> *Abilities:*
> *Factional communication:* During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> You are confirmed town to your partners, and them to you.
> 
> *Win condition:*
> You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.





> *Vanilla Townie*
> 
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> *Abilities:*
> Your weapon is your vote, you have no night actions.
> 
> *Win condition:*
> You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.


----------



## Wake

*Day 1 begins now!

With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!

Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.

USMB's PM function makes it so that when you PM five players at once, when one responds back the four others see it. That person asked for a QT link, which spoiled game secrets. New Role PMs sent. The problem is now fixed, and this game is back on track. *

*Not Voting (13):* _manifold&#9794;, CafeAuLait&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, ScarletRage&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;_


----------



## tn5421

What the hell did you do?


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Manifold*

Rawr


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote*: *grandma*

No one would suspect her


----------



## tn5421

I guess thats what you get for not using BCC, Wake.


----------



## RosieS

Otay.

*Vote: Manifold*

....too. Gotta kill him some time.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

Girl power...

*Vote Avatar*

Why do you have to kill Mani Rosie?


----------



## ScarletRage

tn5421 said:


> What the hell did you do?



Actually it was you not checking the to line before sending your message that caused the reset. I knew you were scum when you asked for a qt bc I was a mason.


----------



## RosieS

ScarletRage said:


> Girl power...
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> Why do you have to kill Mani Rosie?



He drove the bus that caused my being lynched as Scum in Game Two. I owe him a death.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## tn5421

ScarletRage said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell did you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was you not checking the to line before sending your message that caused the reset. I knew you were scum when you asked for a qt bc I was a mason.
Click to expand...


I had assumed be BCC'd everything, since thats what you do with roles.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl power...
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> Why do you have to kill Mani Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He drove the bus that caused my being lynched as Scum in Game Two. I owe him a death.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Revenge for a prior game is pretty scummy. That has nothing to do with this game


----------



## MeBelle

Cool!
I'm still lucky #13!


----------



## Avatar4321

Especially since you won the game


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl power...
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> Why do you have to kill Mani Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He drove the bus that caused my being lynched as Scum in Game Two. I owe him a death.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revenge for a prior game is pretty scummy. That has nothing to do with this game
Click to expand...


The game is _called_ Mafia. Mafia get revenge.

But since only Town can lynch, I have to be on the Manifold wagon, don't I.

Haven't you learned anything yet? Geez.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> He drove the bus that caused my being lynched as Scum in Game Two. I owe him a death.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge for a prior game is pretty scummy. That has nothing to do with this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The game is _called_ Mafia. Mafia get revenge.
> 
> But since only Town can lynch, I have to be on the Manifold wagon, don't I.
> 
> Haven't you learned anything yet? Geez.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Exactly my point. Mafia get revenge. Town does not


----------



## Avatar4321

Except maybe our town lol


----------



## tn5421

Page 1 reads:

Titus town
RosieS misguided town
Avatar leaning town

Nobody else has really posted yet.


----------



## RosieS

I am unable to vote for any NK this time. 

If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill. 

For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I don't want mani dead unless he is scum


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote*: *grandma*
> 
> No one would suspect her



Nor should they.

*vote: MeBelle*

because she's _unlucky_ 13.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



But town does not get NK, only town, thou doth protest too much. So, I am voting for you Rosie! ( even though we were once neighbors not too long ago, sorry! Missed you though when you left, I was all alone!  ) 

*Vote: Rosie*

( although I was leaning for TN when he reveled his scumness before Wake sent out new roles)


----------



## CaféAuLait

I have a tendency to thank posts which I find silly or funny, almost thanked Grandma above with the unlucky 13 post. If I happen to make a mistake, please let me know my townie friends. I will unthank it ASAP. It's an old habit which may die hard.


----------



## Grandma

TN did what?!?

Why do I always miss the good stuff?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?



TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone. 

You did not get those PMs Grandma?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Well, met me rephrase that, unless Mason's get a QT as well. Either way he outed his role one way or the other- by accident.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote*: *grandma*
> 
> No one would suspect her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor should they.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> because she's _unlucky_ 13.
Click to expand...


That's not what I've been told 



> Question though...do you think the #13 is unlucky?





> It's very lucky.
> No one ever goes to sleep on #13 . For that reason alone, most folks tend to exert a bit more effort into not screwing up - thus, it keeps you on your toes and OUT of danger.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm



Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9472709 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But town does not get NK, only town, thou doth protest too much. So, I am voting for you Rosie! ( even though we were once neighbors not too long ago, sorry! Missed you though when you left, I was all alone!  )
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> ( although I was leaning for TN when he reveled his scumness before Wake sent out new roles)
Click to expand...


I don't get an NK vote because I ain't Scum this time.  Do follow along, dear. That's a good Cafe .<pat, pat> 



Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9472709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But town does not get NK, only town, thou doth protest too much. So, I am voting for you Rosie! ( even though we were once neighbors not too long ago, sorry! Missed you though when you left, I was all alone!  )
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> ( although I was leaning for TN when he reveled his scumness before Wake sent out new roles)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get an NK vote because I ain't Scum this time.  Do follow along, dear. That's a good Cafe .<pat, pat>
> 
> 
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I understood exactly what you were saying, that's why I said something about protesting.  

Not sure which body part you were patting but I almost got a "tingle" like Chris Matthews did when speaking about Obama.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9472852 said:
			
		

> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> 
> Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant




I came here first, then the computer wanted to update & restart, then I stepped on the poor cat's tail and had to profusely apologize to her, then I finished reading here, and finally I checked the PMs. 

Damn, that ruins everything. I had such a wonderfully scummy plan all worked out too!

*unvote

Vote: TN*

because a facepalm just isn't enough.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma,

Wake fixed it and sent new roles?


----------



## Grandma

Yep.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9472852 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> 
> Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came here first, then the computer wanted to update & restart, then I stepped on the poor cat's tail and had to profusely apologize to her, then I finished reading here, and finally I checked the PMs.
> 
> Damn, that ruins everything. I had such a wonderfully scummy plan all worked out too!
> 
> *unvote
> 
> Vote: TN*
> 
> because a facepalm just isn't enough.
Click to expand...


So, you were scum? I think you are still... 

Like someone said before Who would suspect a Grandma!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I think we need to lock Rosie and Mani in a room that has windows all around it, sell tickets, and watch her take her revenge out on him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revenge for a prior game is pretty scummy. That has nothing to do with this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is _called_ Mafia. Mafia get revenge.
> 
> But since only Town can lynch, I have to be on the Manifold wagon, don't I.
> 
> Haven't you learned anything yet? Geez.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my point. Mafia get revenge. Town does not
Click to expand...


We need to raid Rosie's weapon stash. Maybe that way, all us townies will win this time.


----------



## Grandma

The not thanking posts rule is driving me nuts.


----------



## Wake

*Players are allowed to thank posts. Dead/non-players aren't. Positive/Negative repping amongst players/members in the game isn't allowed, either.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
Click to expand...


I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.

*VOTE: TN*


----------



## Grandma

Still waiting to hear from: FA_Q2, manifold, Mertex, R.D., and Shaitra. I hope you guys checked your PMs.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Aw, Rosie, you're starting to sound very scummy.....

*Vote:Rosie*


----------



## ScarletRage

Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.

TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.

Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.

For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
Click to expand...


I was gone all day.  When I came back I found Wake's pm where the game had started, but I didn't get any other PM.....

So, are we good to go?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
Click to expand...



Me neither, I didn't get any PMs....so I'm changing my vote.  I was just pulling your chain anyway, Rosie....

*Vote:TN*


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.



*Scarlet*, 

I am assuming scum get a QT as well. Why did you know he was scum as opposed to a mason given the contents of the PM did not state which? 

I have no clue if he is scum or not, if Wake gave out new roles, one would assume he would not be scum again. But I do not know this.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither, I didn't get any PMs....so I'm changing my vote.  I was just pulling your chain anyway, Rosie....
> 
> *Vote:TN*
Click to expand...


I ASSUMED everyone would get a new role in the game given the mistake by TN. So, I am confused here. This tells me maybe only those who saw the PMs got  new role PM.... I did.  And the initial PM was sent by TN was to 4 players and Wake.  TNs message _may_ have made his past role scum, ( SR seems to state this as well)  and Grandma seems to state she was scum before the PM role change since she said she 'had scummy stuff planned" before she got a new role PM. 

With this in mind,  it makes me feel as if at least two or maybe all three of those included in the PM to me were Scum and these are the only roles which were changed. Those who got the PM from TN, along with me, were:



> Recipients: CaféAuLait , FA_Q2 , Grandma , ScarletRage , Wake | Reply To All



I'm confused if everyone did not get a new PM.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Anyway, putting that out there for complete transparency.


----------



## FA_Q2

Not posting anything before my first post seems awfully scummy in general so 
*Vote: RD*

As a side note: do you all get a list of garbage links at the end of every thread recently here on USMB?  I have this crap infolinks adware and cant get rid of it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the site and not my computer.

THAT is scummy &#8211; vote: USMessageboard


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Not posting anything before my first post seems awfully scummy in general so
> *Vote: RD*
> 
> As a side note: do you all get a list of garbage links at the end of every thread recently here on USMB?  I have this crap infolinks adware and cant get rid of it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the site and not my computer.
> 
> THAT is scummy  vote: USMessageboard



FA,

I had the same issue until I downloaded Adfender. 

AdFender - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

All ads are gone and it blocks so much more.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.



I only voted for him because I was pissed off.


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait;9474183 said:
			
		

> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scarlet*,
> 
> I am assuming scum get a QT as well. Why did you know he was scum as opposed to a mason given the contents of the PM did not state which?
> 
> I have no clue if he is scum or not, if Wake gave out new roles, one would assume he would not be scum again. But I do not know this.
Click to expand...


Forget it. I am doing too many things at once. I'm assuming you were mason - that is the only way you would have known he was scum, because he was not in your mason QT or mentioned in your  initial role PM as a fellow mason.


----------



## Grandma

Wait a minute.

In Post 47 Cafe says that he thinks only those that saw the PM would get new roles. 

The problem is that giving 4 of us new roles would throw off the game. 4 players (VTs) had to replace us.


----------



## Grandma

Question is... which ones?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> In Post 47 Cafe says that he thinks only those that saw the PM would get new roles.
> 
> The problem is that giving 4 of us new roles would throw off the game. 4 players (VTs) had to replace us.



It would throw it to me. SR seems to suggest she was a mason, since she knew TN was scum since he asked about his QT. 

 A few have said they did not get a new role PM. If true, this means to me not everyone was given a new role, which is going to throw the game possibly. 

So, you state you got a new role, PM, I got a new role PM- my role remained the exact same. 

TN, You SR and FA. 

Possibly, three of those 4 were scum. With the posts 2 were, you and TN. This means to me, if the roles changed then FA and SR may be scum now, and you and TN are now either, mason's or VTs.


----------



## CaféAuLait

With that said, if everyone claims they did not get a new role PM, then I will start to target those 3 as scum. TN, FA and Grandma, then SR possibly. 


Sorry Grandma. 

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## CaféAuLait

New roles should have been given to everyone, not just us four. This compromises the randomness of picking scum IMO, *if* only a few were used to replace our roles.   Again, that is, *IF *those claiming they did not get a new role PM are being truthful and not just playing the game. Maybe those claiming no new PM role are those who got the scummy roles and did not want to admit they got a new role.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9474426 said:
			
		

> With that said, if everyone claims they did not get a new role PM, then I will start to target those 3 as scum. TN, FA and Grandma, then SR possibly.
> 
> 
> Sorry Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*



I said I was scum _before_ the role change.

I very much doubt that the VT's that got "promoted" will admit to it, the new Masons would get NK'd and the new Scum would get lynched.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9474426 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, if everyone claims they did not get a new role PM, then I will start to target those 3 as scum. TN, FA and Grandma, then SR possibly.
> 
> 
> Sorry Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was scum _before_ the role change.
> 
> I very much doubt that the VT's that got "promoted" will admit to it, the new Masons would get NK'd and the new Scum would get lynched.
Click to expand...




Yeah, I know. 

Perhaps we can get confirmation from Wake if everyone got a new PM role. This is what is confusing me. 

Did just the four of us switch or were a few more added. Like I said above this post, if everyone did not get new role PMs, *as claimed already on this thread*, then the game is not really random. Since those who were given the scum roles reveled in the PMs, were then given to chosen VTs. 


To keep it truly random, everybodies name should have been thrown in the hat. 

What I was wondering is if me, you SR, FA and TN roles were jumbled up only and then the roles reassigned between us- I wonder that since people are stating they did not get new PM roles.  If that was the case, given we know two were definantly scum roles, the odds are someone got the same role as I did, that leaves 4 roles to randomize between 4 people. That's why I started with you given the odds are a safe bet 2 of you, TN, FA and SR, Grandma got the same role- like I did.


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - how many roles were switched?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Let me clarify, I don't mean Wake just gave the roles away to "chosen" VTs or Masons,  I mean Wake chose a shorter list of people than everyone when using the randomizer to assign scum roles again.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9474289 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not posting anything before my first post seems awfully scummy in general so
> *Vote: RD*
> 
> As a side note: do you all get a list of garbage links at the end of every thread recently here on USMB?  I have this crap infolinks adware and cant get rid of it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the site and not my computer.
> 
> THAT is scummy  vote: USMessageboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA,
> 
> I had the same issue until I downloaded Adfender.
> 
> AdFender - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> All ads are gone and it blocks so much more.
Click to expand...

Well, YOU are definitely not scum.  Not possible with that fantastic advice  very town of you 

Thank you very much  that solved my annoyance


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9474505 said:
			
		

> Let me clarify, I don't mean Wake just gave the roles away to "chosen" VTs or Masons,  I mean Wake chose a shorter list of people than everyone when using the randomizer to assign scum roles again.



If that's the case then I think Wake needs to start the game over.

My understanding was that ALL roles were re-randomized. 

Certainly, as I said before, no former VT would admit to being a Mason or Scum, that would be suicidal. So, either they're lying or the game's been compromised.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9474505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clarify, I don't mean Wake just gave the roles away to "chosen" VTs or Masons,  I mean Wake chose a shorter list of people than everyone when using the randomizer to assign scum roles again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then I think Wake needs to start the game over.
> 
> My understanding was that ALL roles were re-randomized.
> 
> Certainly, as I said before, no former VT would admit to being a Mason or Scum, that would be suicidal. So, either they're lying or the game's been compromised.
Click to expand...


The only reason I said anything is because there are a few stating in this thread they did not get new roles. Not trying to be a pain in the ass here.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9474505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clarify, I don't mean Wake just gave the roles away to "chosen" VTs or Masons,  I mean Wake chose a shorter list of people than everyone when using the randomizer to assign scum roles again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then I think Wake needs to start the game over.
> 
> My understanding was that ALL roles were re-randomized.
> 
> Certainly, as I said before, no former VT would admit to being a Mason or Scum, that would be suicidal. So, either they're lying or the game's been compromised.
Click to expand...


Well, that is kind of an issue though because for Wake to affirm that all roles were randomized means that he would be affirming (through Lynch all liars general play) that both Aye and Mertex were Scum.

Because of that I dont think that he can come in here and affirm all roles randomized.  I dont think that your theory is complete  particularly as you claim the same role has been assigned to you.

I know that SR and I were masons in the FIRST PM.  That mean one of two things: TN, you and grandma (the other three recipients)  were the scum team OR there were vanilla townies in that mix.  If the latter is the case then we had vanilla townies ALSO in that mix and the number of scum that were randomized is unknown.  That can mean that one of those or all three that were randomized could be scum.  IOW, out of that group we have no real indication as to whether or not there is more than a single scum among them.  We only know that one of them was scum because TN was verified by me and SR (not a mason and asking for a QT).  

Now, I am almost positive that there were vanilla townies that were in that recipient list because my new roles is a vanilla townie  I had to take that from someone and so far the only people with new role PMs were the ones that actually received the cross communication (if aye and mertex are to be believed).  You claim you got the same role though so either you were scum and still are scum or you were VT and I took my VT role from Grandma (as you still have your VT role) and there is only one original scum in that list (TN).

I am not so sure I should believe you that you are town BUT you seem to be thinking like a townie (and you did give me that link after all  ) so I am inclined to believe you at this point.  It really falls as to whether or not Grandma is that scum or if TN retained his role as you retained yours.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
This does seem like a lot of stipulation and strategizing over MOD information that should not have ever existed so it might be better to re-randomize the roles again (though I like the work that this is making me put into figuring out what is going on).


----------



## CaféAuLait

Well Grandma already stated she was scum before the new roles. I am VT. If the roles were randomized, the first people I'm voting for are the ones claiming they did not get new roles. There must have been a reason to claim such. 

And if wake states  it was randomized, he has no control over who might come here and claim otherwise. 

I see no reason to stop the game, they may have outed themselves! <razzie>

I would not make point this out if I were scum, esp the 2 in four chance I many have gotten a scum role,  it would only make me terribly suspicious. lol


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. Since people are hellbent on claiming not mason, we might as well make it official. Right now all the vt claims only serve to let scum know who the masons are and NOT the town. We get three confirmed town that way.


----------



## Grandma

^^^

Exactly. 

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - the game's just started, it would probably be best to lock the thread and re-randomize everyone. Please send out the new role PMs to one player at a time


----------



## R.D.

Wow, I misses all the fuss.  The two games I finally got it right went *poof*

I didn't see the pm's but got a new pm with a new role.  

Seems TN was still batting 1000 before the mistake, 3 for 3, and my new role is the same as the original one for this game.    So my *vote:TN* again.


----------



## Avatar4321

Guys the game started over. New role assignments were sent out. I did not see any qt thread request. The game started over.

It's absolutely silly to base votes off what happened before the reset.  We need to learn to base decisions for votes on what happens in games and not something that happens outside games


----------



## Avatar4321

I am not saying what I am other than to say I am not scum. There is no point to saying more than that and giving the scum a guide on who to kill.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake if you are bald from ripping all your hair out from moderating this board I completely understand


----------



## Shaitra

Hi, I'm here.  I had told Wake that I would be V/LA this weekend for the other game.  Back in a second in with my RSV vote.


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: Mertex*

Because I was right about her last game.


----------



## manifold

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9474505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clarify, I don't mean Wake just gave the roles away to "chosen" VTs or Masons,  I mean Wake chose a shorter list of people than everyone when using the randomizer to assign scum roles again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then I think Wake needs to start the game over.
> 
> My understanding was that ALL roles were re-randomized.
> 
> Certainly, as I said before, no former VT would admit to being a Mason or Scum, that would be suicidal. So, either they're lying or the game's been compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is kind of an issue though because for Wake to affirm that all roles were randomized means that he would be affirming (through Lynch all liars general play) that both Aye and Mertex were Scum.
> 
> Because of that I dont think that he can come in here and affirm all roles randomized.  I dont think that your theory is complete  particularly as you claim the same role has been assigned to you.
> 
> I know that SR and I were masons in the FIRST PM.  That mean one of two things: TN, you and grandma (the other three recipients)  were the scum team OR there were vanilla townies in that mix.  If the latter is the case then we had vanilla townies ALSO in that mix and the number of scum that were randomized is unknown.  That can mean that one of those or all three that were randomized could be scum.  IOW, out of that group we have no real indication as to whether or not there is more than a single scum among them.  We only know that one of them was scum because TN was verified by me and SR (not a mason and asking for a QT).
> 
> Now, I am almost positive that there were vanilla townies that were in that recipient list because my new roles is a vanilla townie  I had to take that from someone and so far the only people with new role PMs were the ones that actually received the cross communication (if aye and mertex are to be believed).  You claim you got the same role though so either you were scum and still are scum or you were VT and I took my VT role from Grandma (as you still have your VT role) and there is only one original scum in that list (TN).
> 
> I am not so sure I should believe you that you are town BUT you seem to be thinking like a townie (and you did give me that link after all  ) so I am inclined to believe you at this point.  It really falls as to whether or not Grandma is that scum or if TN retained his role as you retained yours.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> This does seem like a lot of stipulation and strategizing over MOD information that should not have ever existed so it might be better to re-randomize the roles again (though I like the work that this is making me put into figuring out what is going on).
Click to expand...


[youtube]g4bftQ4xxFc[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

I have no reason to believe Wake didn't re-randomized all roles as he said he dit. Therefore...

There is no logical connections to be made between roles in this game and those in the false start.

All that this discussion amounts to is a steaming pile of dead-end wifom.

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

What I actually said in reference to the PM some people got from TN:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
Click to expand...


No, I did not get any PM from TN. I did not know anything about that until signing back in and reading this thread. 



FA_Q2 said:


> Well, that is kind of an issue though because for Wake to affirm that all roles were randomized means that he would be affirming (through Lynch all liars general play) that both Aye and Mertex were Scum.
> 
> Because of that I dont think that he can come in here and affirm all roles randomized.  I dont think that your theory is complete  particularly as you claim the same role has been assigned to you.
> 
> I know that SR and I were masons in the FIRST PM.  That mean one of two things: TN, you and grandma (the other three recipients)  were the scum team OR there were vanilla townies in that mix.  If the latter is the case then we had vanilla townies ALSO in that mix and the number of scum that were randomized is unknown.  That can mean that one of those or all three that were randomized could be scum.  IOW, out of that group we have no real indication as to whether or not there is more than a single scum among them.  We only know that one of them was scum because TN was verified by me and SR (not a mason and asking for a QT).
> 
> Now, I am almost positive that there were vanilla townies that were in that recipient list because my new roles is a vanilla townie  I had to take that from someone and so far the only people with new role PMs were the ones that actually received the cross communication (if aye and mertex are to be believed).  You claim you got the same role though so either you were scum and still are scum or you were VT and I took my VT role from Grandma (as you still have your VT role) and there is only one original scum in that list (TN).
> 
> I am not so sure I should believe you that you are town BUT you seem to be thinking like a townie (and you did give me that link after all  ) so I am inclined to believe you at this point.  It really falls as to whether or not Grandma is that scum or if TN retained his role as you retained yours.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> This does seem like a lot of stipulation and strategizing over MOD information that should not have ever existed so it might be better to re-randomize the roles again (though I like the work that this is making me put into figuring out what is going on).



Why is my name being thrown in here as saying I didn't receive a new role PM? I never said I didn't get one. The only thing I mentioned about this little hiccup was above, where I quoted and responded to a question about TN's PM which went to only a handful of people.


----------



## RosieS

It doesn't matter FWIW. I will be killed second per usual anyway.

Le Sigh.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9474505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clarify, I don't mean Wake just gave the roles away to "chosen" VTs or Masons,  I mean Wake chose a shorter list of people than everyone when using the randomizer to assign scum roles again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then I think Wake needs to start the game over.
> 
> My understanding was that ALL roles were re-randomized.
> 
> Certainly, as I said before, no former VT would admit to being a Mason or Scum, that would be suicidal. So, either they're lying or the game's been compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is kind of an issue though because for Wake to affirm that all roles were randomized means that he would be affirming (through Lynch all liars general play) that both Aye and Mertex were Scum.
> 
> Because of that I dont think that he can come in here and affirm all roles randomized.  I dont think that your theory is complete  particularly as you claim the same role has been assigned to you.
> 
> I know that SR and I were masons in the FIRST PM.  That mean one of two things: TN, you and grandma (the other three recipients)  were the scum team OR there were vanilla townies in that mix.  If the latter is the case then we had vanilla townies ALSO in that mix and the number of scum that were randomized is unknown.  That can mean that one of those or all three that were randomized could be scum.  IOW, out of that group we have no real indication as to whether or not there is more than a single scum among them.  We only know that one of them was scum because TN was verified by me and SR (not a mason and asking for a QT).
> 
> Now, I am almost positive that there were vanilla townies that were in that recipient list because my new roles is a vanilla townie  I had to take that from someone and so far the only people with new role PMs were the ones that actually received the cross communication (if aye and mertex are to be believed).  You claim you got the same role though so either you were scum and still are scum or you were VT and I took my VT role from Grandma (as you still have your VT role) and there is only one original scum in that list (TN).
> 
> I am not so sure I should believe you that you are town BUT you seem to be thinking like a townie (and you did give me that link after all  ) so I am inclined to believe you at this point.  It really falls as to whether or not Grandma is that scum or if TN retained his role as you retained yours.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> This does seem like a lot of stipulation and strategizing over MOD information that should not have ever existed so it might be better to re-randomize the roles again (though I like the work that this is making me put into figuring out what is going on).
Click to expand...


Overanalyzing a mistake which was already taken care of seems very scummy.
What was, _was_; what is, _is_.

*vote:FAQ2*


----------



## ScarletRage

There's scum on the TN wagon...can anyone do a vc?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.1*​
*tn5421 (4):* _Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Manifold (2):* _tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
*Grandma (2):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*FA_Q2 (2):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
*R.D. (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_

*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Unofficial Vote Count

Manifold  - tn5421, RosieS

Grandma  - Avatar4321, CafeAuLait

Avatar4321  - ScarletRage

tn5421  - GrandMa, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex

RD  - FA_Q2

Mertex  - Shaitra

FA_Q2  - manifold, MeBelle


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sorry about the vote post above. I see Wake put one up as I was doing a count too, since Scarlet asked.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> There's scum on the TN wagon...can anyone do a vc?



What makes you think scum is voting for TN? 

I'm seeing votes all over the place at this point. If there's something we should be looking for this early on, please let us know.


----------



## R.D.

Um, I voted for TN

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9474956-post69.html


----------



## MeBelle

tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Manifold*
> 
> Rawr





Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote*: *grandma*
> 
> No one would suspect her





RosieS said:


> Otay.
> 
> *Vote: Manifold*
> 
> ....too. Gotta kill him some time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie





ScarletRage said:


> Girl power...
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> Why do you have to kill Mani Rosie?





			
				CaféAuLait;9472709 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But town does not get NK, only town, thou doth protest too much. So, I am voting for you Rosie! ( even though we were once neighbors not too long ago, sorry! Missed you though when you left, I was all alone!  )
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> ( although I was leaning for TN when he reveled his scumness before Wake sent out new roles)
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9472852 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> 
> Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came here first, then the computer wanted to update & restart, then I stepped on the poor cat's tail and had to profusely apologize to her, then I finished reading here, and finally I checked the PMs.
> 
> Damn, that ruins everything. I had such a wonderfully scummy plan all worked out too!
> 
> *unvote
> 
> Vote: TN*
> 
> because a facepalm just isn't enough.
Click to expand...




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, Rosie, you're starting to sound very scummy.....
> 
> *Vote:Rosie*
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither, I didn't get any PMs....so I'm changing my vote.  I was just pulling your chain anyway, Rosie....
> 
> *Vote:TN*
Click to expand...




FA_Q2 said:


> Not posting anything before my first post seems awfully scummy in general so
> *Vote: RD*
> 
> As a side note: do you all get a list of garbage links at the end of every thread recently here on USMB?  I have this crap infolinks adware and cant get rid of it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the site and not my computer.
> 
> THAT is scummy  vote: USMessageboard





			
				CaféAuLait;9474426 said:
			
		

> With that said, if everyone claims they did not get a new role PM, then I will start to target those 3 as scum. TN, FA and Grandma, then SR possibly.
> 
> 
> Sorry Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*





Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.





manifold said:


> I have no reason to believe Wake didn't re-randomized all roles as he said he dit. Therefore...
> 
> There is no logical connections to be made between roles in this game and those in the false start.
> 
> All that this discussion amounts to is a steaming pile of dead-end wifom.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*





MeBelle60 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then I think Wake needs to start the game over.
> 
> My understanding was that ALL roles were re-randomized.
> 
> Certainly, as I said before, no former VT would admit to being a Mason or Scum, that would be suicidal. So, either they're lying or the game's been compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is kind of an issue though because for Wake to affirm that all roles were randomized means that he would be affirming (through Lynch all liars general play) that both Aye and Mertex were Scum.
> 
> Because of that I dont think that he can come in here and affirm all roles randomized.  I dont think that your theory is complete  particularly as you claim the same role has been assigned to you.
> 
> I know that SR and I were masons in the FIRST PM.  That mean one of two things: TN, you and grandma (the other three recipients)  were the scum team OR there were vanilla townies in that mix.  If the latter is the case then we had vanilla townies ALSO in that mix and the number of scum that were randomized is unknown.  That can mean that one of those or all three that were randomized could be scum.  IOW, out of that group we have no real indication as to whether or not there is more than a single scum among them.  We only know that one of them was scum because TN was verified by me and SR (not a mason and asking for a QT).
> 
> Now, I am almost positive that there were vanilla townies that were in that recipient list because my new roles is a vanilla townie  I had to take that from someone and so far the only people with new role PMs were the ones that actually received the cross communication (if aye and mertex are to be believed).  You claim you got the same role though so either you were scum and still are scum or you were VT and I took my VT role from Grandma (as you still have your VT role) and there is only one original scum in that list (TN).
> 
> I am not so sure I should believe you that you are town BUT you seem to be thinking like a townie (and you did give me that link after all  ) so I am inclined to believe you at this point.  It really falls as to whether or not Grandma is that scum or if TN retained his role as you retained yours.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> This does seem like a lot of stipulation and strategizing over MOD information that should not have ever existed so it might be better to re-randomize the roles again (though I like the work that this is making me put into figuring out what is going on).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overanalyzing a mistake which was already taken care of seems very scummy.
> What was, _was_; what is, _is_.
> 
> *vote:FAQ2*
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> There's scum on the TN wagon...can anyone do a vc?



I can't count, only quote.


----------



## ScarletRage

The TN wagon developed far too fast for the reasoning given.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Wow, I misses all the fuss.  The two games I finally got it right went *poof*
> 
> I didn't see the pm's but got a new pm with a new role.
> 
> Seems TN was still batting 1000 before the mistake, 3 for 3, and my new role is the same as the original one for this game.    So my *vote:TN* again.



missed that one!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Um, I voted for TN
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9474956-post69.html



Even I missed that.


----------



## Wake

R.D. said:


> Um, I voted for TN
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9474956-post69.html



*This was before the game's restart. I'll count it anyways. *


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> The TN wagon developed far too fast for the reasoning given.



TN has been so lucky (or should I say unlucky) to be chosen for scum so far in the games, which is why I've voted for him. He doesn't post a whole lot in the games either, which really doesn't help either side. If a better candidate comes along, or it he gets close to being lynched, I'll take my vote off if we aren't near the deadline.


----------



## Avatar4321

I find the likelihood that TN is scum again after a reassignment as very improbable.

I won't consider a vote for him unless there is better reasoning given.


----------



## R.D.

Wake said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I voted for TN
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9474956-post69.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This was before the game's restart. I'll count it anyways. *
Click to expand...


It wasn't, but leaves FA's  logic with a big hole in it


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Not posting anything before my first post seems awfully scummy in general so
> *Vote: RD*
> 
> As a side note: do you all get a list of garbage links at the end of every thread recently here on USMB?  I have this crap infolinks adware and cant get rid of it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the site and not my computer.
> 
> THAT is scummy  vote: USMessageboard




You need to download Adblock for your type of browser and install it.  I was getting those 2 rows of red letter words that would pop-up adds whenever my mouse went over them....it stopped as soon as I installed Adblock.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9474426 said:
			
		

> With that said, if everyone claims they did not get a new role PM, then I will start to target those 3 as scum. TN, FA and Grandma, then SR possibly.
> 
> 
> Sorry Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*



Whoa....I got a pm saying I was a Townie, and now I don't remember if I deleted it, so if he sent me a second one that said the same thing, I might have thought it was the same one....I had so many PMs, rep and other things, I can't remember if I had already deleted my role PM once.  So, don't go assuming anything....we may end up lynching innocents.

I'm only voting for TN because, like someone said, maybe he just told us he was assigning new roles but he didn't really, and he's the only one that I know asked for a QT....but, he could be a Mason.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.



That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.

That's not very Townie of you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
Click to expand...


And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
Click to expand...


And how well did that work out for everyone in game 2?

Failed miserably.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
Click to expand...



Yes, but I learned from that mistake, and I didn't repeat it with my next game.  This isn't Shiatra's first or second game.

I'm voting for tn because of the snafu that occurred.  Also, he doesn't post much and we're not going to let him get away with it this time.  If he is not Scum, then he needs to get in here and do some splaining....


----------



## FA_Q2

manifold said:


> I have no reason to believe Wake didn't re-randomized all roles as he said he dit. Therefore...
> 
> There is no logical connections to be made between roles in this game and those in the false start.
> 
> All that this discussion amounts to is a steaming pile of dead-end wifom.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*



I was under the impression from statements made by Aye and Mertex that they never received new role PM's and I think that was exactly where Cafe was working with his post as well when he constructed the list of 4 people having 2 scum in them.

It seems that was not correct though and they did revive new role PM's just not the PM's between TN and Wake that revealed the list of scum/masons in the first go around.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to believe Wake didn't re-randomized all roles as he said he dit. Therefore...
> 
> There is no logical connections to be made between roles in this game and those in the false start.
> 
> All that this discussion amounts to is a steaming pile of dead-end wifom.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression from statements made by Aye and Mertex that they never received new role PM's and I think that was exactly where Cafe was working with his post as well when he constructed the list of 4 people having 2 scum in them.
> 
> It seems that was not correct though and they did revive new role PM's just not the PM's between TN and Wake that revealed the list of scum/masons in the first go around.
Click to expand...



The problem with this whole thing about the pm's is that some of the players are not being very clear in their posting and I'm having trouble understanding what they are saying.  Typos and faulty grammar and sentences that could be interpreted different ways.  I got the impression that there were some pms that went out that involved tn, which I did not get.  On the role PM, I can't remember if I deleted the original one...so if I got another one with the same identical wording, I might have thought it was the first one...I just can't remember and I have since deleted it....so I don't know if I got a second one.

To go on the assumption that we are scum because we can't remember if we got one or two role pms is not very practical or smart for Town, even though the first lynch is usually a guess.  All I know is that I'm a Vanilla Townie this time, so what each of you do with that is your own choice.


----------



## MeBelle

There seem to be a few who are hung up on original roles.

*The game has been re-set and none of that matters!*

I see it as a diversionary tactic and is not moving the game along at all.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk]Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
Click to expand...


Actually that's no true.   First lynch is a RV and a gamble, you couldn't wiggle your way out if it.  No ones fault but your own 

Tn has been scum each game, a RV for him to start is as good as any right now


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that's no true.   First lynch is a RV and a gamble, you couldn't wiggle your way out if it.  No ones fault but your own
> 
> Tn has been scum each game, a RV for him to start is as good as any right now
Click to expand...


Which makes me wonder why Avatar is defending TN like this. Are they scum? I've heard many in Game 1 and 2 say that the first vote is always a guess. Well, in the games I've played so far, I didn't have a list of townies to go with my role pm.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's no true.   First lynch is a RV and a gamble, you couldn't wiggle your way out if it.  No ones fault but your own
> 
> Tn has been scum each game, a RV for him to start is as good as any right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Avatar is defending TN like this. Are they scum? I've heard many in Game 1 and 2 say that the first vote is always a guess. Well, in the games I've played so far, I didn't have a list of townies to go with my role pm.
Click to expand...


Because I'm tired of people voting on things irrelevant to the game we are currently playing and lynching townies instead of scum


----------



## RosieS

MeBelle60 said:


> There seem to be a few who are hung up on original roles.
> 
> *The game has been re-set and none of that matters!*
> 
> I see it as a diversionary tactic and is not moving the game along at all.
> 
> 
> Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel - YouTube



This  the last chance for FA_Q2 to stop his butthurtedness or I will switch my vote from Man i to him.

He was insulting to me, like I could not read from the Dead Zone - so keeping up  the hang up during this game is as good a reason as any to lynch him.

Last chance.  Rosie does not forget.

Regards from Rosie.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's no true.   First lynch is a RV and a gamble, you couldn't wiggle your way out if it.  No ones fault but your own
> 
> Tn has been scum each game, a RV for him to start is as good as any right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Avatar is defending TN like this. Are they scum? I've heard many in Game 1 and 2 say that the first vote is always a guess. Well, in the games I've played so far, I didn't have a list of townies to go with my role pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm tired of people voting on things irrelevant to the game we are currently playing and lynching townies instead of scum
Click to expand...


At this stage you're pretending you know what's relevant is what got you lynched before, because it sound anti town.   How about TN defend TN?


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Avatar is defending TN like this. Are they scum? I've heard many in Game 1 and 2 say that the first vote is always a guess. Well, in the games I've played so far, I didn't have a list of townies to go with my role pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm tired of people voting on things irrelevant to the game we are currently playing and lynching townies instead of scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this stage you're pretending you know what's relevant is what got you lynched before, because it sound anti town.   How about TN defend TN?
Click to expand...


  

Regards  from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm tired of people voting on things irrelevant to the game we are currently playing and lynching townies instead of scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage you're pretending you know what's relevant is what got you lynched before, because it sound anti town.   How about TN defend TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards  from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'll second that cheer.....


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Avatar is defending TN like this. Are they scum? I've heard many in Game 1 and 2 say that the first vote is always a guess. Well, in the games I've played so far, I didn't have a list of townies to go with my role pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm tired of people voting on things irrelevant to the game we are currently playing and lynching townies instead of scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this stage you're pretending you know what's relevant is what got you lynched before, because it sound anti town.   How about TN defend TN?
Click to expand...


I am not pretending anything. What his role was last game and what his role was prior to the reset have no bearing on this game.

Pretending it does however has bearing

Fos: RD


----------



## CaféAuLait

It was my fault, since I thought Mertex was saying she did not get any new PMs. I misread what she meant obviously. 

I did not get a PM stating the game had been reset either, just a new PM role, without explanation. That is why I questioned what was happening, given I was one of those who saw the PM from TN. 

I did not mean to cause drama I was thoroughly confused.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage you're pretending you know what's relevant is what got you lynched before, because it sound anti town.   How about TN defend TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards  from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll second that cheer.....
Click to expand...


Odd response considering you were just criticizing shaitra for doing the exact thing I'm criticizing you guys for. So what shaitras suspicion unwarranted but yet you cheer rd when she tells me you should base suspicion on prior game content.

You guys need to stop being inconsistent this is how we mislynch.


----------



## Grandma

I voted for TN because I got caught up in the drama and was very pissed off. Now that I've calmed down a bit I'm going to

*vote: unvote*

for now.


----------



## MeBelle

It's been a tortuous day @ Mafia HQ...




I've actually been able to get some work done!


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards  from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that cheer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd response considering you were just criticizing shaitra for doing the exact thing I'm criticizing you guys for. So what shaitras suspicion unwarranted but yet you cheer rd when she tells me you should base suspicion on prior game content.
> 
> You guys need to stop being inconsistent this is how we mislynch.
Click to expand...


Malarkey. Mertex defended Mertex.  Exactly what R.D. is saying YOU  should step aside and let TN do for himself.

Weaksauce, Avatar.

FoS:  Avatar.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I agree. TN needs to come in here and speak for himself.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I just hope it's not going to another game where people forget they are playing repeatedly. If it is a game ploy not to post, then so be it. But if one is not playing the game then don't play. I was surprised to read the scum QT and actually see ZZZY ask his fellow scum for "reads" to put on the forum here- because he was not following the game.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I learned from that mistake, and I didn't repeat it with my next game.  This isn't Shiatra's first or second game.
> 
> I'm voting for tn because of the snafu that occurred.  Also, he doesn't post much and we're not going to let him get away with it this time.  If he is not Scum, then he needs to get in here and do some splaining....
Click to expand...


Guys, the game just started and we are in RVS.  Did you not notice the laughing smilie at the end of the vote?


----------



## Shaitra

I went back and finished reading.  Mertex is reacting pretty strongly to a RVS vote.  I think I will leave my vote right there for a while.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards  from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that cheer.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd response considering you were just criticizing shaitra for doing the exact thing I'm criticizing you guys for. So what shaitras suspicion unwarranted but yet you cheer rd when she tells me you should base suspicion on prior game content.
> 
> You guys need to stop being inconsistent this is how we mislynch.
Click to expand...


It is not unusual for players to consider it suspicious when one player starts defending another.....didn't you do the same to Miss Scarlet in the previous game when she took up for WS?  Let tn defend himself, you defending him makes "you" look scummy....that's all.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.





Shaitra said:


> I went back and finished reading.  Mertex is reacting pretty strongly to a RVS vote.  I think I will leave my vote right there for a while.



Everybody that is Town is going to react pretty strongly when someone accuses them of being scum.  You have no other reason other than that I was Scum last time, something a Mafia would use as an excuse when they have no other excuse.  Perhaps you just gave yourself away.

*Vote:Shaitra*


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait;9474183 said:
			
		

> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scarlet*,
> 
> I am assuming scum get a QT as well. Why did you know he was scum as opposed to a mason given the contents of the PM did not state which?
> 
> I have no clue if he is scum or not, if Wake gave out new roles, one would assume he would not be scum again. But I do not know this.
Click to expand...



Let's see here. Masons have a QT. TN was not a mason in the last roll, asking for a QT... not a big leap in this setup to know he was scum in the last roll.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait;9474183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scarlet*,
> 
> I am assuming scum get a QT as well. Why did you know he was scum as opposed to a mason given the contents of the PM did not state which?
> 
> I have no clue if he is scum or not, if Wake gave out new roles, one would assume he would not be scum again. But I do not know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see here. Masons have a QT. TN was not a mason in the last roll, asking for a QT... not a big leap in this setup to know he was scum in the last roll.
Click to expand...


Yes, I addressed my mistake when I asked you this a few posts later. 

I have explained my confusion. I will again though. 

It was the four of us getting the PM, then I got a new role PM,  but did not get any explanation for the new role. I assumed it was because of the TN PM.  _I did not know the game had been reset_.  Then, I saw a post which suggested others did not get a new role, I was mistaken, I thought only a few had gotten new roles. I would have never known you were a mason. I thought there had been a explanatory PM or post which I missed, this is why I was confused and asked you, but then figured out your mason role after reading further.


----------



## tn5421

tn5421 said:


> Page 1 reads:
> 
> Titus town
> RosieS misguided town
> Avatar leaning town
> 
> Nobody else has really posted yet.



~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9472764 said:
			
		

> Well, met me rephrase that, unless Mason's get a QT as well. Either way he outed his role one way or the other- by accident.



According to the setup, Masons get a Mason QT and Mafia get a Scum QT.  I replied asking for a link to the scum QT and it somehow went to non-scum players.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
Click to expand...


3/3 scum was enough of a stretch.  4/4 is even more so.

~~~~



ScarletRage said:


> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.



Did you miss the note that said it was a page one read?

~~~~



Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither, I didn't get any PMs....so I'm changing my vote.  I was just pulling your chain anyway, Rosie....
> 
> *Vote:TN*
Click to expand...


Do you really think Wake would keep playing me as scum?  That wouldn't make any sense.

~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9474183 said:
			
		

> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scarlet*,
> 
> I am assuming scum get a QT as well. Why did you know he was scum as opposed to a mason given the contents of the PM did not state which?
> 
> I have no clue if he is scum or not, if Wake gave out new roles, one would assume he would not be scum again. But I do not know this.
Click to expand...


Pre-reroll, Scarlet was a Mason.

~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9474204 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get that one either. I was wondering what happened earlier. How do we know for sure that TN still isn't scum? Maybe this was a ploy to make us think he wouldn't get the same role again.
> 
> *VOTE: TN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither, I didn't get any PMs....so I'm changing my vote.  I was just pulling your chain anyway, Rosie....
> 
> *Vote:TN*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ASSUMED everyone would get a new role in the game given the mistake by TN. So, I am confused here. This tells me maybe only those who saw the PMs got  new role PM.... I did.  And the initial PM was sent by TN was to 4 players and Wake.  TNs message _may_ have made his past role scum, ( SR seems to state this as well)  and Grandma seems to state she was scum before the PM role change since she said she 'had scummy stuff planned" before she got a new role PM.
> 
> With this in mind,  it makes me feel as if at least two or maybe all three of those included in the PM to me were Scum and these are the only roles which were changed. Those who got the PM from TN, along with me, were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipients: CaféAuLait , FA_Q2 , Grandma , ScarletRage , Wake | Reply To All
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm confused if everyone did not get a new PM.
Click to expand...


I was a scum, and as stated above Scarlet was Mason.  Masons by default know who all other masons are.

I can almost guarantee that the roles were re-generated, but only the players who's roles changed should have received a new role pm.  (3 scum, 3 mason, lots of VT) leaves a lot of room for some people to have the same role twice.

~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9474426 said:
			
		

> With that said, if everyone claims they did not get a new role PM, then I will start to target those 3 as scum. TN, FA and Grandma, then SR possibly.
> 
> 
> Sorry Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*



That is literally the worst thing you can do IMO.

~~~~



Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 1.1*​
> *tn5421 (4):* _Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
> *Manifold (2):* _tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
> *Grandma (2):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> *FA_Q2 (2):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
> *Avatar4321 (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
> *R.D. (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.



~~~~



ScarletRage said:


> The TN wagon developed far too fast for the reasoning given.



It is barely passable reasons even for RVS.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TN wagon developed far too fast for the reasoning given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN has been so lucky (or should I say unlucky) to be chosen for scum so far in the games, which is why I've voted for him. He doesn't post a whole lot in the games either, which really doesn't help either side. If a better candidate comes along, or it he gets close to being lynched, I'll take my vote off if we aren't near the deadline.
Click to expand...


I don't sit around playing mafia all day every day.  I do other stuff too, you know.

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> I find the likelihood that TN is scum again after a reassignment as very improbable.
> 
> I won't consider a vote for him unless there is better reasoning given.



I appreciate the vote of confidence.

~~~~



Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic reason to think that because I was scum in the last game I'm scum again.
> 
> That's not very Townie of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it's precisely the same reason you and several others killed me first round. It's also the same reason many are giving for voting for tn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I learned from that mistake, and I didn't repeat it with my next game.  This isn't Shiatra's first or second game.
> 
> I'm voting for tn because of the snafu that occurred.  Also, he doesn't post much and we're not going to let him get away with it this time.  If he is not Scum, then he needs to get in here and do some splaining....
Click to expand...


I have a life outside of mafia.

~~~~


R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Avatar is defending TN like this. Are they scum? I've heard many in Game 1 and 2 say that the first vote is always a guess. Well, in the games I've played so far, I didn't have a list of townies to go with my role pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm tired of people voting on things irrelevant to the game we are currently playing and lynching townies instead of scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this stage you're pretending you know what's relevant is what got you lynched before, because it sound anti town.   How about TN defend TN?
Click to expand...


He is aware of my tendency to only log in every once in a while D:

~~~~

Don't y'all hate on me now.


----------



## tn5421

I find it funny that everyone is like "TN needs to get here to defend himself" but don't really offer anything to defend against.


----------



## Grandma

A bunch of votes, maybe that's what they're talking about?


----------



## Shaitra

I do understand what TN is saying though.  Yes, there are several votes for him so far, but other than he accidentally replied to all on a pm which was corrected with the reset, what evidence is there that supports the votes?


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and finished reading.  Mertex is reacting pretty strongly to a RVS vote.  I think I will leave my vote right there for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody that is Town is going to react pretty strongly when someone accuses them of being scum.  You have no other reason other than that I was Scum last time, something a Mafia would use as an excuse when they have no other excuse.  Perhaps you just gave yourself away.
> 
> *Vote:Shaitra*
Click to expand...


Here's a big OMGUS vote.  Personally, I don't react to RVS votes because that's all they are, random.  It's a way to get the game started which you should know since this isn't your first game either.  Before you switched your vote to me, you voted for TN because he made a mistake.  Sounds pretty scummy to me.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> I do understand what TN is saying though.  Yes, there are several votes for him so far, but other than he accidentally replied to all on a pm which was corrected with the reset, what evidence is there that supports the votes?



None, this is RVS so there really isn't much to go on other than voting for people and seeing what their reactions are.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand what TN is saying though.  Yes, there are several votes for him so far, but other than he accidentally replied to all on a pm which was corrected with the reset, what evidence is there that supports the votes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None, this is RVS so there really isn't much to go on other than voting for people and seeing what their reactions are.
Click to expand...


Which is exactly what I was trying to get across.


----------



## R.D.

tn5421 said:


> I find it funny that everyone is like "TN needs to get here to defend himself" but don't really offer anything to defend against.



Of course not, it's RVS.   But you've got to admit you seem to have scum tattooed to your forehead 

The suggestion was more that instead of Avi pointing out the obvious, you can address your accusers yourself.  

Using past games to suggest past games shouldn't be used is overthinking lawyerly doublethink at its best.   Not very town like, but because of previous games we know it's his style, and nothing can be gleened from it.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Because I was right about her last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and finished reading.  Mertex is reacting pretty strongly to a RVS vote.  I think I will leave my vote right there for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody that is Town is going to react pretty strongly when someone accuses them of being scum.  You have no other reason other than that I was Scum last time, something a Mafia would use as an excuse when they have no other excuse.  Perhaps you just gave yourself away.
> 
> *Vote:Shaitra*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a big OMGUS vote.  *Personally, I don't react to RVS votes* because that's all they are, random.  It's a way to get the game started which you should know since this isn't your first game either.  Before you switched your vote to me, you voted for TN because he made a mistake.  Sounds pretty scummy to me.
Click to expand...


And here you are reacting...OMGUS!


----------



## manifold

[youtube]ddM7kJ9xQfA[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

How do town masons and vanilla townies work together?

Any role claims at this point only helps scum, since they definitely want to target masons for NKs.

So without implying or revealing one's townie role, how do we work together? Three games in and I still don't feel like I have a clue about how town is supposed to work as a team.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> How do town masons and vanilla townies work together?
> 
> Any role claims at this point only helps scum, since they definitely want to target masons for NKs.
> 
> So without implying or revealing one's townie role, how do we work together? Three games in and I still don't feel like I have a clue about how town is supposed to work as a team.



That's just it - there's no real way of knowing who you can trust in this game. Even those that have told their roles in prior games weren't believed by many. Any way you look at it, we're damned if we do and damned if we don't.


----------



## ScarletRage

TN, can you be my mason? RD, be my mason too. As long as you stop implying lawyers are scum, we'll be good to go.


----------



## R.D.

ScarletRage said:


> TN, can you be my mason? RD, be my mason too. As long as you stop implying lawyers are scum, we'll be good to go.


 
You promoting me?

 I wasn't implying that at all. Avi is smarter than I am any day if the week, I was explaining he can't be read.


----------



## RosieS

Sure he can, R.D .  When Avatar starts getting all bossy and his posts become tangential to the actual discussion, rest assured he drew the Scum straw.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

Promotion. We don't need a promotion. We jyst need to town it up.

Enough theory.

Who do you think is scum on the wagon on TN?


----------



## ScarletRage

manifold said:


> How do town masons and vanilla townies work together?
> 
> Any role claims at this point only helps scum, since they definitely want to target masons for NKs.
> 
> So without implying or revealing one's townie role, how do we work together? Three games in and I still don't feel like I have a clue about how town is supposed to work as a team.



Make day 1 reads. Lynch based on them. Analyze the result. Attempt to persuade based on reads.

Repeat.


----------



## R.D.

ScarletRage said:


> Promotion. We don't need a promotion. We jyst need to town it up.
> 
> Enough theory.
> 
> Who do you think is scum on the wagon on TN?



Strictly based on this question, on the assumption  there has to be one. 

Grandma or Aye  

You?


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.2*​
*tn5421 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Manifold (2):* _tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
*Grandma (2):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*FA_Q2 (2):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _Shaitra&#9792;_
*R.D. (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_
*Shaitra (1):* _Mertex&#9792;_

*Not Voting (1):* _Grandma&#9792;, _

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.

1.1​


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma or Mertex


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promotion. We don't need a promotion. We jyst need to town it up.
> 
> Enough theory.
> 
> Who do you think is scum on the wagon on TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly based on this question, on the assumption  there has to be one.
> 
> Grandma or Aye
> 
> You?
Click to expand...


There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Scarlet, why are thinking Mertex?

I'm looking for a reason to switch my vote. I'd really like for us to get scum this time.


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promotion. We don't need a promotion. We jyst need to town it up.
> 
> Enough theory.
> 
> Who do you think is scum on the wagon on TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly based on this question, on the assumption  there has to be one.
> 
> Grandma or Aye
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.
Click to expand...


Well, she was wrong about the train.   Possibly no scum voting for TN...I'm town!


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN, can you be my mason? RD, be my mason too. As long as you stop implying lawyers are scum, we'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You promoting me?
> 
> I wasn't implying that at all. Avi is smarter than I am any day if the week, I was explaining he can't be read.
Click to expand...


The point is not to be read. I'll I'm willing to say is I'm not scum. Something they already know.

No point saying more at this point


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Sure he can, R.D .  When Avatar starts getting all bossy and his posts become tangential to the actual discussion, rest assured he drew the Scum straw.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Im bossy because I am tired of you guys lynching people based on prior games or outside information? How is that bossy or tangential? Seems making sure we don't lynch people for irrelevant things exactly on point.

I'm all for lynching TN if we have reason to believe he is scum. And yes we are in Random Voting at this point. But let's not create a wagon for someone on day 1 for things that didnt occur in this game.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he can, R.D .  When Avatar starts getting all bossy and his posts become tangential to the actual discussion, rest assured he drew the Scum straw.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im bossy because I am tired of you guys lynching people based on prior games or outside information? How is that bossy or tangential? Seems making sure we don't lynch people for irrelevant things exactly on point.
> 
> I'm all for lynching TN if we have reason to believe he is scum. And yes we are in Random Voting at this point. But let's not create a wagon for someone on day 1 for things that didnt occur in this game.
Click to expand...


Psssst..there is no wagon


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promotion. We don't need a promotion. We jyst need to town it up.
> 
> Enough theory.
> 
> Who do you think is scum on the wagon on TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly based on this question, on the assumption  there has to be one.
> 
> Grandma or Aye
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.
Click to expand...


Mertex and grandma were voting before. I think that's the basis.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he can, R.D .  When Avatar starts getting all bossy and his posts become tangential to the actual discussion, rest assured he drew the Scum straw.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im bossy because I am tired of you guys lynching people based on prior games or outside information? How is that bossy or tangential? Seems making sure we don't lynch people for irrelevant things exactly on point.
> 
> I'm all for lynching TN if we have reason to believe he is scum. And yes we are in Random Voting at this point. But let's not create a wagon for someone on day 1 for things that didnt occur in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psssst..there is no wagon
Click to expand...


There was when this discussion started.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote: Mertex *

Two reason:

She objected to Shaitra voting for her due to her position in a prior game, then preceded to vote for TN with the same reasoning.

She voted for Shaitra after she voted for Mertex.

Some scummy behavior.

Finally, I originally had been voting for grandma, but her responses thus far are not coming off scummy.


----------



## manifold

When did people jump off the wagon?

Was it right around the time SR fingered scum in the passenger seat?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> When did people jump off the wagon?
> 
> Was it right around the time SR fingered scum in the passenger seat?



Around that time, yes.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly based on this question, on the assumption  there has to be one.
> 
> Grandma or Aye
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex and grandma were voting before. I think that's the basis.
Click to expand...


Are you even reading the posts?  I voted for Rosie, changed to tn and now voting for Shiatra.  I checked and last count Grandma wasn't even voting.  And, she had voted for MeBelle.  You know, they say that Scum doesn't have to read the posts because they already know who is Town.....but you're making a big mistake by not reading them and then making such a comment.  That is very scummy.

And, I'm going to be away for the rest of the afternoon, but I will gladly talk to you when I get back.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did people jump off the wagon?
> 
> Was it right around the time SR fingered scum in the passenger seat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around that time, yes.
Click to expand...


Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did people jump off the wagon?
> 
> Was it right around the time SR fingered scum in the passenger seat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around that time, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.
Click to expand...


If that's correct then I stand corrected. I thought scarlet made an earlier statement on the matter.

It's hard to review things on the phone. Especially with work getting my full attention.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did people jump off the wagon?
> 
> Was it right around the time SR fingered scum in the passenger seat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around that time, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.
Click to expand...


Actually she first said it on post 80 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/9475909-post80.html) long before those two changed their vote


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex and grandma were voting before. I think that's the basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you even reading the posts?  I voted for Rosie, changed to tn and now voting for Shiatra.  I checked and last count Grandma wasn't even voting.  And, she had voted for MeBelle.  You know, they say that Scum doesn't have to read the posts because they already know who is Town.....but you're making a big mistake by not reading them and then making such a comment.  That is very scummy.
> 
> And, I'm going to be away for the rest of the afternoon, but I will gladly talk to you when I get back.
Click to expand...


Not sure why you think Avatar isn't reading the posts.  He is correct that at one time (see VC 1.1) 4 people were voting for TN.  Aye is correct that there is no wagon on TN at this time.  The way I read it, Avatar is just saying that at one point there was a wagon.  If anyone is not reading the posts, it is Scarlet Rage because both you and Grandma had moved your votes/unvoted yesterday before she asked about the wagon.

*unvote*

Mertex is posting more like she did in the first couple of games when she was town.  
FoS: SR


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around that time, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually she first said it on post 80 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/9475909-post80.html) long before those two changed their vote
Click to expand...


Good catch, I didn't go back far enough.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex and grandma were voting before. I think that's the basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you even reading the posts?  I voted for Rosie, changed to tn and now voting for Shiatra.  I checked and last count Grandma wasn't even voting.  And, she had voted for MeBelle.  You know, they say that Scum doesn't have to read the posts because they already know who is Town.....but you're making a big mistake by not reading them and then making such a comment.  That is very scummy.
> 
> And, I'm going to be away for the rest of the afternoon, but I will gladly talk to you when I get back.
Click to expand...


Please do get back to me.

Keep in mind the TN wagon is not why I have Voted for you.


----------



## FA_Q2

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around that time, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually she first said it on post 80 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/9475909-post80.html) long before those two changed their vote
Click to expand...


Bingo.  

SR claims that the wagon on TN started way to fast and I agree.  She explained her resoning in post 87 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-4-friends-and-enemies-3.html#post9476150) Then people start jumping off.

That does seem suspicious to me.  That is the best that we have to go on at this time and I agree with Avatars reasoning as well  grandma does not read scummy at this time.  Metex also jumped off the TN wagon for an OMGUS vote to Shiatra  OMGUS votes are scumy as well IMHO.


----------



## FA_Q2

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> A bunch of votes, maybe that's what they're talking about?



It's a bunch of votes with no reasons attached, which tells me nothing.



Shaitra said:


> I do understand what TN is saying though.  Yes, there are several votes for him so far, but other than he accidentally replied to all on a pm which was corrected with the reset, what evidence is there that supports the votes?



Basically this.  I don't think I could have said it any better myself.

~~~~



R.D. said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that everyone is like "TN needs to get here to defend himself" but don't really offer anything to defend against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, it's RVS.   But you've got to admit you seem to have scum tattooed to your forehead
> 
> The suggestion was more that instead of Avi pointing out the obvious, you can address your accusers yourself.
> 
> Using past games to suggest past games shouldn't be used is overthinking lawyerly doublethink at its best.   Not very town like, but because of previous games we know it's his style, and nothing can be gleened from it.
Click to expand...


I wasn't here to do so at the time.  I still don't see many real questions directed at me, but I am answering the questions I do see.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do town masons and vanilla townies work together?
> 
> Any role claims at this point only helps scum, since they definitely want to target masons for NKs.
> 
> So without implying or revealing one's townie role, how do we work together? Three games in and I still don't feel like I have a clue about how town is supposed to work as a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it - there's no real way of knowing who you can trust in this game. Even those that have told their roles in prior games weren't believed by many. Any way you look at it, we're damned if we do and damned if we don't.
Click to expand...


Only 6 players know for sure the alignments of others; 3 scum who know each other and 3 masons who know each other.

~~~~



ScarletRage said:


> TN, can you be my mason? RD, be my mason too. As long as you stop implying lawyers are scum, we'll be good to go.



Some lawyers are scum.  Some scum are lawyers.  Titus is neither in real life and probably neither in this game, as well.

Can I be in masons with you?

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Promotion. We don't need a promotion. We jyst need to town it up.
> 
> Enough theory.
> 
> Who do you think is scum on the wagon on TN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strictly based on this question, on the assumption  there has to be one.
> 
> Grandma or Aye
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no wagon on TN. Only me and you are voting for him so far, RD. I'm not scum, so that would leave you if SR insists someone voting for TN is scum.
Click to expand...


There were 4 votes on me not too long ago.  

~~~~



FA_Q2 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she first said it on post 80 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/9475909-post80.html) long before those two changed their vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> SR claims that the wagon on TN started way to fast and I agree.  She explained her resoning in post 87 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-4-friends-and-enemies-3.html#post9476150) Then people start jumping off&#8230;.
> 
> That does seem suspicious to me.  That is the best that we have to go on at this time and I agree with Avatar&#8217;s reasoning as well &#8211; grandma does not read scummy at this time.  Metex also jumped off the TN wagon for an OMGUS vote to Shiatra &#8211; OMGUS votes are scumy as well IMHO.
Click to expand...


Grandma rolled scum before The Reset.  And I've been scum a few times in a row, so don't discount the possibility.


----------



## Grandma

Just to clarify my votes:

Post 22, 07-19-2014, 07:15 PM, RVS vote:



> Nor should they.
> 
> vote: MeBelle
> 
> because she's unlucky 13




Post 32, 07-19-2014, 08:14 PM



> Quote: Originally Posted by CaféAuLait View Post
> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> 
> Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant
> 
> I came here first, then the computer wanted to update & restart, then I stepped on the poor cat's tail and had to profusely apologize to her, then I finished reading here, and finally I checked the PMs.
> 
> Damn, that ruins everything. I had such a wonderfully scummy plan all worked out too!
> 
> unvote
> 
> Vote: TN
> 
> because a facepalm just isn't enough.




Post 51, Yesterday, 02:25 AM



> Quote: Originally Posted by ScarletRage View Post
> Masons get a QT. That's how I knew TN was scum, in the prior game.
> 
> TN is getting wagoned too fast for my liking but he's also townreading me to quick too.
> 
> Bleh, will read tomorrow when sober.
> 
> For now... I leave you to eavesdrop on the house and observe drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only voted for him because I was pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 113, Yesterday, 07:49 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for TN because I got caught up in the drama and was very pissed off. Now that I've calmed down a bit I'm going to
> 
> vote: unvote
> 
> for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My voting has nothing to do with anyone else's reads, it's anger issues and RVS - up until my unvote. Now I'm ready to start reading others.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Reads List:

Grandma - town 
Avatar - could go either way right now - some posts read town, others scum
RD - town
Manifold - suspicious in that he's not contributing much, but I also know that's his meta. He's played the same way whether he was town or scum. 
Mertex - suspicious as well - some posts come across as town, others as scum
FA - need more info - could go either way
SR - reading town


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNVOTE*

I'm going to hold off on voting for a few days until I get a better picture of all of us playing. Not even sure if a reads list will even help this early on, but thought I'd let everyone know where I am in it right now.


----------



## RosieS

Here is my read:

Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar

Everyone else Town.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Based on what exactly?


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what exactly?
Click to expand...


Scarlet based on the reset -she knows what that means.

FA based upon being slimy like Manifold.

And you on your urge to direct everyone else that shows when you are Scum.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

So telling you not to lynch based on irrelevant info is scummy to you?


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> So telling you not to lynch based on irrelevant info is scummy to you?



Like you were told repeatedly, the topic was letting TN defend himself. Your continual deflection from that being what it was about as pertains to you is 

S C U M M I E S T.

Get it yet?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



 I was reading SR as town, until she asked some to be her mason-thought this was a bit theatrical. Still leaning town though- for now. 

I don't have very many reads yet to be honest. 

Avatar always seems to take the devil advocate spot, so that does not seem strange to me at all.


----------



## Avatar4321

Whe





RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So telling you not to lynch based on irrelevant info is scummy to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you were told repeatedly, the topic was letting TN defend himself. Your continual deflection from that being what it was about as pertains to you is
> 
> S C U M M I E S T.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Regards Rosie
Click to expand...


You realize you haven't made him defend anything because there is no substance to the votes, right ?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Whe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So telling you not to lynch based on irrelevant info is scummy to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you were told repeatedly, the topic was letting TN defend himself. Your continual deflection from that being what it was about as pertains to you is
> 
> S C U M M I E S T.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Regards Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize you haven't made him defend anything because there is no substance to the votes, right ?
Click to expand...

This is first vote, there is no substance to read into unless people post. You're constant declaring  which posts are worthy seems, well.....scummy


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you were told repeatedly, the topic was letting TN defend himself. Your continual deflection from that being what it was about as pertains to you is
> 
> S C U M M I E S T.
> 
> Get it yet?
> 
> Regards Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you haven't made him defend anything because there is no substance to the votes, right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is first vote, there is no substance to read into unless people post. You're constant declaring  which posts are worthy seems, well.....scummy
Click to expand...


You're only saying that because I've been suggesting that your wagon based on what happened in prior games is anti town.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whe
> 
> You realize you haven't made him defend anything because there is no substance to the votes, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is first vote, there is no substance to read into unless people post. You're constant declaring  which posts are worthy seems, well.....scummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're only saying that because I've been suggesting that your wagon based on what happened in prior games is anti town.
Click to expand...


Nah.  I think that "logic" is stale, overplayed and pretentious.  Saying something doesn't make it so.   But it does suggest you're unwilling to see other perspectives.  Anti town or scum, I don't know


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex and grandma were voting before. I think that's the basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you even reading the posts?  I voted for Rosie, changed to tn and now voting for Shiatra.  I checked and last count Grandma wasn't even voting.  And, she had voted for MeBelle.  You know, they say that Scum doesn't have to read the posts because they already know who is Town.....but you're making a big mistake by not reading them and then making such a comment.  That is very scummy.
> 
> And, I'm going to be away for the rest of the afternoon, but I will gladly talk to you when I get back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do get back to me.
> 
> Keep in mind the TN wagon is not why I have Voted for you.
Click to expand...


You may be *voting for me out of revenge* that in game 2 I was so sure you were scum just because you were scum in Game 1.  That is not a good Town position to take, I am Town this go-round and would like very much to work with other Townies in trying to find the Scum.  I realize that the first lynch is usually a guess, but at least try to use some good reasoning before eliminating one of your own, unless, of course, you are Scum and have no problem with getting rid of a Townie.  What exactly makes you think that I am Scum?


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really,  Grandma unvoted in post 113, Mertex changed her vote in 121, and SR asked her question in post 139.  Wake posted VC 1.2 in post 142.  Time-wise, Grandma and Mertex changed their votes yesterday evening and SR asked her question around 11am central time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually she first said it on post 80 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/9475909-post80.html) long before those two changed their vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> SR claims that the wagon on TN started way to fast and I agree.  She explained her resoning in post 87 (http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...game-4-friends-and-enemies-3.html#post9476150) Then people start jumping off.
> 
> That does seem suspicious to me.  That is the best that we have to go on at this time and I agree with Avatars reasoning as well  grandma does not read scummy at this time.  Metex also jumped off the TN wagon for an OMGUS vote to Shiatra  OMGUS votes are scumy as well IMHO.
Click to expand...


Shaitra had an OMGUS vote on me, yet you didn't jump on that and say it was scummy?  You seem a tad eager to start a wagon on me just because Avatar, without much reason has suggested that I am scum, and that in itself seems scummy.

Based on my experience from the last game, when I was Scum, I didn't want to vote for anyone that nobody else was voting on or had even mentioned, I felt that it would seem too obvious that I was Scum.  I was doing what you are doing, jumping on someone else's suggestion in order to cover my tracks, which makes you appear rather scummy to me.

The reason that I had voted for tn was because of the information that was passed around at the beginning, that he had in essence let it out that he was Scum by asking for a link to the Scum QT.  Someone then suggested that maybe Wake didn't really reassign the roles, and I couldn't remember if I had deleted my initial role pm....since the only one I remember seeing said I was Town.  It made sense at the time, (that tn was scum)  now, I'm not so sure.


*Unvote*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.3*​

*Mertex (2):* _, Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
*FA_Q2 (2):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
*Manifold (2):* _tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
*tn5421 (1):* _R.D.&#9792;_
*Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_


*Not Voting (4):* _Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.

1.1 | 1.2​


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scarlet based on the reset -she knows what that means.
> 
> FA based upon being slimy like Manifold.
> 
> And you on your urge to direct everyone else that shows when you are Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Not only that, FA and Avi are both voting for me, *what a coincidence.*  Scum wanting to start a wagon....hmmmm, easy lynch is what they are hoping.

*VOTE: AVATAR*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Alright now, I have to go back and see their reasons for voting Mertex.


----------



## RosieS

*Vote: Avatar*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl power...
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> Why do you have to kill Mani Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He drove the bus that caused my being lynched as Scum in Game Two. I owe him a death.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I believe this is the line of reasoning which Avatar is railing against. Past game voting should not come into play here. The same way Mebelle's hammers should not have come into play in game 3. You said she "deserved to see how it felt" and you to started a wagon on MeBelle and SR drove it home. This type of play is NOT good for town, period. I've not clue if this is a game ploy for you or if you may be scum repeating past game play to get people to think you are avenging some past slight. 

*Vote: Rosie*

Leaning town:

Avatar
Mertex


Leaning scum:

Grandma

Reasoning is simple, everyone states Grandma has a way of bringing town together, I don't see that yet. But it may be early and my vision my be skewed because of the reset. I


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Cafe*

I want to see what happens here and stop people from jumping all over each fad.

AS for the mason thing, as much wifom around the masons is good. I could be a mason. I might not. The people I listed could be my partners. They might not. So will you be my mason?


Oh TN, I actually AM a lawyer in real life. I do DUI defense.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Weird reasoning. I state you read town to me, but found a comment a little out of place, and say you still read town to me and then you say "I'm jumping on a fad?" Thus your vote for me?  Guess I don't know the game lingo enough yet to know what jumping on a fad means. I'll learn, I suppose.


----------



## ScarletRage

Nope. Everyone's fad jumping. It's not personal to you. That just means following what's shiny. No one sits still. I use achronistic expressions from time to time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

My first vote in the game was for Rosie- for the same reason since she mentioned past vendetta and a NK.  So I can't see any fad TBH.  I switched my vote to Grandma, because I did not realize the game had been totally reset. Either way, past game vendettas should never be a reason to vote for someone. It's bad for town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

My vote was just 2 pages in or post 23 on this thread. My vote is not "fad" it's my original vote. I suppose one might see something that is not there though.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9486973 said:
			
		

> My vote was just 2 pages in or post 23 on this thread. My vote is not "fad" it's my original vote. I suppose one might see something that is not there though.



And you are not seeing what is there.  Avatar cannot even string the phrase "let TN defend TN" together...not even once despite  it being the topic of discussion with him by a few of us,

and yet you  tunnel early on a vote and phrase way back close to the reset.. I also had reasons for FA and Avatar - but you tunneled instead.

Perhaps your username should be "Mole".

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9486973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote was just 2 pages in or post 23 on this thread. My vote is not "fad" it's my original vote. I suppose one might see something that is not there though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are not seeing what is there.  Avatar cannot even string the phrase "let TN defend TN" together...not even once despite  it being the topic of discussion with him by a few of us,
> 
> and yet you  tunnel early on a vote and phrase way back close to the reset.. I also had reasons for FA and Avatar - but you tunneled instead.
> 
> Perhaps your username should be "Mole".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


My vote has nothing to do with TN but your seeming constant need to bring up old vendettas, there is more than one example in the game so far of this behavior  Something I mentioned before Avatar did, as far as I recall. SR calls my vote "a fad", she explains it's going for something shiny. Well

Problem I see with that reasoning  is everyone seems to be voting Avatar, given SRs reasoning this is a fad as well- avatar is shiny right now, because people feel he is defending TN. . 

As far as I can tell the only reason people are going after TN is the fact I mentioned he was scum before the reset, which I did not know anything of how it worked. 

If I see TN making scummy posts or feel AVatar is being scummy somehow, then I'll switch votes. Until then, it will remain where it is.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Damn phone, typos and messing up my periods and commas. Gerrrr sorry again guys.


----------



## tn5421

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Cafe*
> 
> I want to see what happens here and stop people from jumping all over each fad.
> 
> AS for the mason thing, as much wifom around the masons is good. I could be a mason. I might not. The people I listed could be my partners. They might not. So will you be my mason?
> 
> 
> Oh TN, I actually AM a lawyer in real life. I do DUI defense.



I know about your lawyering.

I don't mind being your mason if you answer me this.

What is your preferred zerg-hunting weapon?


----------



## R.D.

tn5421 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Cafe*
> 
> I want to see what happens here and stop people from jumping all over each fad.
> 
> AS for the mason thing, as much wifom around the masons is good. I could be a mason. I might not. The people I listed could be my partners. They might not. So will you be my mason?
> 
> 
> Oh TN, I actually AM a lawyer in real life. I do DUI defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about your lawyering.
> 
> I don't mind being your mason if you answer me this.
> 
> What is your preferred zerg-hunting weapon?
Click to expand...

What's a Zerg?

What does wifom mean?

Is there a defense to DUI? (j/k )


----------



## Avatar4321

I gave you two reasons why I am voting for you mertex. Neither were revenge for game 2. And neither have been addressed.

Interestingly Rosie is acting quite a bit like she was in game 2. Makes me wonder if she is scum again.

If you guys think  I am scum because I objected to jumping on the TN wagon I don't know that I can reason with you. I am simply tired of lynches occurring because of revenge or activity from other games or activity irrelevant to this game. It doesn't help us win. My vote has been because of what I've seen so far in this game.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I gave you two reasons why I am voting for you mertex. Neither were revenge for game 2. And neither have been addressed.
> 
> *Interestingly Rosie is acting quite a bit like she was in game 2. *Makes me wonder if she is scum again.
> 
> If you guys think  I am scum because I objected to jumping on the TN wagon I don't know that I can reason with you. I am simply tired of lynches occurring because of revenge o or* activity irrelevant to this game.* It doesn't help us win. *My vote has been because of what I've seen so far in this game.*


You hedge every post.


----------



## RosieS

Cafe is falling for Avatar's line of bunkum, but R.D. is not.

That is plain to see.

Regards from  Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

So far my reads are:

Leaning Town
Cafe
Avatar
TN
RD

Null
Aye
Mebelle
Grandma
FA_Q2

Leaning Scum
Mertex
Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie



Well, you're not helping town.  I know I'm not Scum.  Avatar and FA are wanting to get a wagon going...that sounds scummy to me.  You putting Avatar into Town sounds scummy, too....you two wouldn't be working together again, would you?


----------



## Avatar4321

You seem to be going for me hard R.D. Rosie is too. It's very interesting considering I haven't really gone after either of you, though I have made a note of Rosie.

Why are you two being so defensive of Mertex? Or was it the fact that I went for Grandma first? You seem to be on me for defending TN despite the fact that I have no problem lynching him if we have evidence. Yet, I give reasons based on responses this game for mertex and you guys get really defensive. Why? I can't imagine that it's because the three of you are all the scum, though i suspect at least one of you may be.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're not helping town.  I know I'm not Scum.  Avatar and FA are wanting to get a wagon going...that sounds scummy to me.  You putting Avatar into Town sounds scummy, too....you two wouldn't be working together again, would you?
Click to expand...


Funny, I haven't tried to get a wagon going for you. I am simply voting for you and I defended my reasoning. if anyone else wants to vote for you they are free to do so. If they want to vote for someone else, it doesn't matter to me. It's way too early to get wagons going.

Which is one of the reasons I objected to the TN wagon.

And I have no clue whether shaitra is scum or not. She isn't making my spidey sense tingle at the moment, but she is very crafty and i respect her as a player because she is difficult to read. She could be scum and if I find reason to think she is, I will vote for her. At this point I am tending toward town on her.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Cafe is falling for Avatar's line of bunkum, but R.D. is not.
> 
> That is plain to see.
> 
> Regards from  Rosie



If you're accusing me of lying, could you tell me where I lied? As far as I can tell, I have not said anything I don't believe to be true.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> You seem to be going for me hard R.D. Rosie is too. It's very interesting considering I haven't really gone after either of you, though I have made a note of Rosie.
> 
> Why are you two being so defensive of Mertex? Or was it the fact that I went for Grandma first? You seem to be on me for defending TN despite the fact that I have no problem lynching him if we have evidence. Yet, I give reasons based on responses this game for mertex and you guys get really defensive. Why? I can't imagine that it's because the three of you are all the scum, though i suspect at least one of you may be.



Oh poppycock.    I'm simply replying to your posts because you talk out of both sides of your mouth.  For example you never defended TN, you just keep posting how irrelevant others posts are for having voted him.  In which case, thus far, all votes were just RVS to get the ball rolling.

 I'm not being defensive of anyone or for myself.  As far as I can tell Rosie vote you, how is that defending Mertex?  I haven't even bothered to FOS you. 

You're making no sense


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're not helping town.  I know I'm not Scum.  Avatar and FA are wanting to get a wagon going...that sounds scummy to me.  You putting Avatar into Town sounds scummy, too....you two wouldn't be working together again, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I haven't tried to get a wagon going for you. I am simply voting for you and I defended my reasoning. if anyone else wants to vote for you they are free to do so. If they want to vote for someone else, it doesn't matter to me. It's way too early to get wagons going.
> 
> Which is one of the reasons I objected to the TN wagon.
> 
> And I have no clue whether shaitra is scum or not. She isn't making my spidey sense tingle at the moment, but she is very crafty and i respect her as a player because she is difficult to read. She could be scum and if I find reason to think she is, I will vote for her. At this point I am tending toward town on her.
Click to expand...


Your only reason for voting for me was because I voted for tn.  I have explained twice why I did that, and I have since removed my vote.  You have no reason to vote for me other than you probably are scum and think that I'm an easy lynch.  I probably am, considering I'm just a plain Townie but you aren't fooling anyone.  

Shaitra voted for me out of the blue, just because I was scum last time, and when I returned the favor she then switched.   What a coincidence that all of a sudden FA also thought I was scum.  What have I said that makes you think I'm scum?  You haven't explained anything, which makes you pretty scummy.  That's why I found Rosie's feel that you, FA are scum to be accurate, plus I think Shaitra is your partner also.

My feel for scum:

FA_Q2
Avatar
Shaitra


Town:
Me
Grandma
Rosie
R.D.
ACSY
Cafe

Not able to tell:

MeBelle
tn5421
Manifold
SR


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe is falling for Avatar's line of bunkum, but R.D. is not.
> 
> That is plain to see.
> 
> Regards from  Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're accusing me of lying, could you tell me where I lied? As far as I can tell, I have not said anything I don't believe to be true.
Click to expand...


bun·kum [ búngk&#601;m ]   
nonsense: talk or writing dismissed as nonsensical or inaccurate

You are putting out nonsense ..A couple of players are falling for it. More than that aren't.

I myself am known for straight talking. If I were accusing you of lying, I would say you are lying.

Instead, I am saying your posts are bunkum.

Regards from Rosie.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe is falling for Avatar's line of bunkum, but R.D. is not.
> 
> That is plain to see.
> 
> Regards from  Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're accusing me of lying, could you tell me where I lied? As far as I can tell, I have not said anything I don't believe to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bun·kum [ búngk&#601;m ]
> nonsense: talk or writing dismissed as nonsensical or inaccurate
> 
> You are putting out nonsense ..A couple of players are falling for it. More than that aren't.
> 
> I myself am known for straight talking. If I were accusing you of lying, I would say you are lying.
> 
> Instead, I am saying your posts are bunkum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie.
Click to expand...


If what I am writing is inaccurate than I'm not telling the truth about it.

So what is inaccurate? What part is nonsense? It's easy to make claims. Back them up Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

I'm here!  Just catching up!


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're accusing me of lying, could you tell me where I lied? As far as I can tell, I have not said anything I don't believe to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bun·kum [ búngk&#601;m ]
> nonsense: talk or writing dismissed as nonsensical or inaccurate
> 
> You are putting out nonsense ..A couple of players are falling for it. More than that aren't.
> 
> I myself am known for straight talking. If I were accusing you of lying, I would say you are lying.
> 
> Instead, I am saying your posts are bunkum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If what I am writing is inaccurate than I'm not telling the truth about it.
> 
> So what is inaccurate? What part is nonsense? It's easy to make claims. Back them up Rosie
Click to expand...


Nope. Not gonna waste my time  cutting and pasting your nonsense. I am not making a political  claim....in this game everyone can read your bunkum themselves.

If they don't read, they are likely to fall  for your latest bunkum.

There is no requirement for repetition of garbage from Scum in Mafia.

So, no, I will not repeat your Scum trash, Avatar.

Regards from Rosie


.


----------



## MeBelle

I see no reason to change my vote at this time.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.4*​

*Mertex (2):* _, Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
*FA_Q2 (2):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (2):* _Mertex&#9792;RosieS&#9792;_
*Manifold (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
*tn5421 (1):* _R.D.&#9792;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*CafeAuLait (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_


*Not Voting (3):* _Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3​


----------



## R.D.

*unvote *


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're not helping town.  I know I'm not Scum.  Avatar and FA are wanting to get a wagon going...that sounds scummy to me.  You putting Avatar into Town sounds scummy, too....you two wouldn't be working together again, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I haven't tried to get a wagon going for you. I am simply voting for you and I defended my reasoning. if anyone else wants to vote for you they are free to do so. If they want to vote for someone else, it doesn't matter to me. It's way too early to get wagons going.
> 
> Which is one of the reasons I objected to the TN wagon.
> 
> And I have no clue whether shaitra is scum or not. She isn't making my spidey sense tingle at the moment, but she is very crafty and i respect her as a player because she is difficult to read. She could be scum and if I find reason to think she is, I will vote for her. At this point I am tending toward town on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only reason for voting for me was because I voted for tn.  I have explained twice why I did that, and I have since removed my vote.  You have no reason to vote for me other than you probably are scum and think that I'm an easy lynch.  I probably am, considering I'm just a plain Townie but you aren't fooling anyone.
> 
> *Shaitra voted for me out of the blue,* just because I was scum last time, and *when I returned the favor she then switched.*   What a coincidence that all of a sudden FA also thought I was scum.  What have I said that makes you think I'm scum?  You haven't explained anything, which makes you pretty scummy.  That's why I found Rosie's feel that you, FA are scum to be accurate, plus I think Shaitra is your partner also.
> 
> My feel for scum:
> 
> FA_Q2
> Avatar
> Shaitra
> 
> 
> Town:
> Me
> Grandma
> Rosie
> R.D.
> ACSY
> Cafe
> 
> Not able to tell:
> 
> MeBelle
> tn5421
> Manifold
> SR
Click to expand...


I explained why I made that vote.  It was a RVS vote.  

If you go back and look, I didn't immediately move my vote after you OMGUS'd me.   I unvoted for you because enough of your posts seemed town that I gave you a benefit of a doubt though you still have several posts that seem scummy.  I'm not scum this game.


----------



## Shaitra

Shaitra said:


> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie



I did my reads earlier at work and didn't have time to give some of my thoughts on why I was reading folks the way I was.  

I'm leaning town on Cafe because she is asking questions and the feel of her posts are like they were in the last game.  

Avatar's posts are much like the last couple of games where he was also town.

TN has already posted a lot more in this game than in his other games.  Since he appears to be playing differently, I put that difference down to being town.

RD is also posting like she has in other games and is actively reading and calling people on their posts.  She is probably my strongest town read at the moment.

For the people I have listed as null, it's mostly I haven't seen enough posts in this game to get a feel for them or haven't seen a post that screams town to me.

Both Rosie and Mertex have posted things that seem scummy and things that seem town.  I'm leaning scum but not enough to vote just yet.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my reads earlier at work and didn't have time to give some of my thoughts on why I was reading folks the way I was.
> 
> I'm leaning town on Cafe because she is asking questions and the feel of her posts are like they were in the last game.
> 
> Avatar's posts are much like the last couple of games where he was also town.
> 
> TN has already posted a lot more in this game than in his other games.  Since he appears to be playing differently, I put that difference down to being town.
> 
> RD is also posting like she has in other games and is actively reading and calling people on their posts.  She is probably my strongest town read at the moment.
> 
> For the people I have listed as null, it's mostly I haven't seen enough posts in this game to get a feel for them or haven't seen a post that screams town to me.
> 
> Both Rosie and Mertex have posted things that seem scummy and things that seem town.  I'm leaning scum but not enough to vote just yet.
Click to expand...


What are your thoughts on Mani?


----------



## ScarletRage

R.D. said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Cafe*
> 
> I want to see what happens here and stop people from jumping all over each fad.
> 
> AS for the mason thing, as much wifom around the masons is good. I could be a mason. I might not. The people I listed could be my partners. They might not. So will you be my mason?
> 
> 
> Oh TN, I actually AM a lawyer in real life. I do DUI defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about your lawyering.
> 
> I don't mind being your mason if you answer me this.
> 
> What is your preferred zerg-hunting weapon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a Zerg?
> 
> What does wifom mean?
> 
> Is there a defense to DUI? (j/k )
Click to expand...


A Zerg is an evil hive creature in Starcraft. My favorite Zerg killing weapon is a goliath. Air ground attacks... just get mobile detection and you're good to go. Siege Tanks close second. Of course, on the mafia section, I prefer to lynch them.

Wifom = Wine in front of me. It's basically a strategy term. If the scum think you are the mason, they want to shoot you. So you do something obviously not masony. Scum then think well shit... they can't be a mason. The next layer is well, that's what the mason wants me to think. But maybe they want me to think that's what they want me to think... so on and so forth.

LOL, yup, not driving, biologically registers high on the device, device is faulty (but Orwellian CA legislature limits that defense regarding breath machines), just to name a few.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie



Why do I not exist?


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> You seem to be going for me hard R.D. Rosie is too. It's very interesting considering I haven't really gone after either of you, though I have made a note of Rosie.
> 
> Why are you two being so defensive of Mertex? Or was it the fact that I went for Grandma first? You seem to be on me for defending TN despite the fact that I have no problem lynching him if we have evidence. Yet, I give reasons based on responses this game for mertex and you guys get really defensive. Why? I can't imagine that it's because the three of you are all the scum, though i suspect at least one of you may be.



Why do you think you have to go after someone before they can scumread you?


----------



## ScarletRage

[vote]RD[/vote]

This is solely because your play screams town. You looked rather scummy to me last game. I want to look under the hood.


Noted: Lack of engagement over my Cafe vote.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: RD*


----------



## Grandma

Wait - you voted for her because you're sure she's town???


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> [vote]RD[/vote]
> 
> This is solely because your play screams town. You looked rather scummy to me last game. I want to look under the hood.
> 
> 
> Noted: Lack of engagement over my Cafe vote.



Um, are you saying I did not engage you or RD did not engage you over your vote for me?


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Wait - you voted for her because you're sure she's town???



No. I voted her because she reads too town.

RD in the last game appeared scummy to me, so my gut is pinged when she doesn't appear scummy.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait;9492507 said:
			
		

> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> [vote]RD[/vote]
> 
> This is solely because your play screams town. You looked rather scummy to me last game. I want to look under the hood.
> 
> 
> Noted: Lack of engagement over my Cafe vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, are you saying I did not engage you or RD did not engage you over your vote for me?
Click to expand...


I'm saying no one really noticed it. So I moved on. I'm drawing reactions for later as I doubt I'm getting scum in the first five seconds.

Wait. Get reads. Set up traps. Scum fall in.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait;9492507 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> [vote]RD[/vote]
> 
> This is solely because your play screams town. You looked rather scummy to me last game. I want to look under the hood.
> 
> 
> Noted: Lack of engagement over my Cafe vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, are you saying I did not engage you or RD did not engage you over your vote for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying no one really noticed it. So I moved on. I'm drawing reactions for later as I doubt I'm getting scum in the first five seconds.
> 
> Wait. Get reads. Set up traps. Scum fall in.
Click to expand...


Ok, just trying to get a feel for how you play the game.


----------



## Grandma

Here's my list so far:

Scum -

Avi 
Mani
Mertex
ScarletRage

Null -

Aye
Rosie

Anti-Town -

Cafe 
MeBelle60

Leaning Town - 

FA_Q2
tn5421

Town -

R.D.
Shaitra


My track record shows that I'm usually wrong...


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Scum -
> 
> Avi
> Mani
> Mertex
> ScarletRage
> 
> Null -
> 
> Aye
> Rosie
> 
> Anti-Town -
> 
> Cafe
> MeBelle60
> 
> Leaning Town -
> 
> FA_Q2
> tn5421
> 
> Town -
> 
> R.D.
> Shaitra
> 
> 
> My track record shows that I'm usually wrong...



Yes, you are wrong....I'm not Scum.  Don't know why several of you think I'm Scum.  When I was Scum in Game 3, nobody even suspected, now that I'm Town, you all want to make me into Scum, geez....  Don't be fooled....I'm definitely Town.


----------



## Grandma

You're being overly, no make that _WAY_ overly defensive. Plus, you aren't doing a lot to find scum.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> You're being overly, no make that _WAY_ overly defensive. *Plus, you aren't doing a lot to find scum.*




Geez, what else are we supposed to do besides pick up clues on their posts?   What is it that you are doing that I'm not doing?  Whatever.....you're not trying to use your head, you missed  picking me when I was Scum, so now that I'm Town, you are trying to make up for it.

Well, go ahead, vote for me and see how well your "actions to find scum" worked.


----------



## Grandma

What am I doing that you aren't doing?

I'm hunting scum.

I'm not voting just yet. It's hard vote time, so I'm holding off for a bit.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> What am I doing that you aren't doing?
> 
> I'm hunting scum.
> 
> I'm not voting just yet. It's hard vote time, so I'm holding off for a bit.



Yeah....so how exactly do you hunt?  Sounds like malarky/scummy to me.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about your lawyering.
> 
> I don't mind being your mason if you answer me this.
> 
> What is your preferred zerg-hunting weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Zerg?
> 
> What does wifom mean?
> 
> Is there a defense to DUI? (j/k )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Zerg is an evil hive creature in Starcraft. My favorite Zerg killing weapon is a goliath. Air ground attacks... just get mobile detection and you're good to go. Siege Tanks close second. Of course, on the mafia section, I prefer to lynch them.
> 
> Wifom = Wine in front of me. It's basically a strategy term. If the scum think you are the mason, they want to shoot you. So you do something obviously not masony. Scum then think well shit... they can't be a mason. The next layer is well, that's what the mason wants me to think. But maybe they want me to think that's what they want me to think... so on and so forth.
> 
> LOL, yup, not driving, biologically registers high on the device, device is faulty (but Orwellian CA legislature limits that defense regarding breath machines), just to name a few.
Click to expand...

NO, no no.  Nothing defeats the awesome power of the stimed bio ball with medivac support


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing that you aren't doing?
> 
> I'm hunting scum.
> 
> I'm not voting just yet. It's hard vote time, so I'm holding off for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....so how exactly do you hunt?  Sounds like malarky/scummy to me.
Click to expand...


Ask questions, get answers, vote and see reactions.

Game 4 and you are pretending that you have not even managed to get any idea on scum hunting?  

We might not be the best at getting together and killing scum yet (game 3 was the first game that I think we would have finally lynched all the scum but did not get the chance to see) but many here are at least trying to locate scum.

Most minus you as you seem to busy guarding your own skin - something not very town-like.


----------



## tn5421

ScarletRage said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about your lawyering.
> 
> I don't mind being your mason if you answer me this.
> 
> What is your preferred zerg-hunting weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Zerg?
> 
> What does wifom mean?
> 
> Is there a defense to DUI? (j/k )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Zerg is an evil hive creature in Starcraft. My favorite Zerg killing weapon is a goliath. Air ground attacks... just get mobile detection and you're good to go. Siege Tanks close second. Of course, on the mafia section, I prefer to lynch them.
> 
> Wifom = Wine in front of me. It's basically a strategy term. If the scum think you are the mason, they want to shoot you. So you do something obviously not masony. Scum then think well shit... they can't be a mason. The next layer is well, that's what the mason wants me to think. But maybe they want me to think that's what they want me to think... so on and so forth.
> 
> LOL, yup, not driving, biologically registers high on the device, device is faulty (but Orwellian CA legislature limits that defense regarding breath machines), just to name a few.
Click to expand...


I was making a tongue in cheek reference to MineralZ Evolution, an arcade game.  It has an annoying song that goes on and on about hunting Zergs with shotguns.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my reads earlier at work and didn't have time to give some of my thoughts on why I was reading folks the way I was.
> 
> I'm leaning town on Cafe because she is asking questions and the feel of her posts are like they were in the last game.
> 
> Avatar's posts are much like the last couple of games where he was also town.
> 
> TN has already posted a lot more in this game than in his other games.  Since he appears to be playing differently, I put that difference down to being town.
> 
> RD is also posting like she has in other games and is actively reading and calling people on their posts.  She is probably my strongest town read at the moment.
> 
> For the people I have listed as null, it's mostly I haven't seen enough posts in this game to get a feel for them or haven't seen a post that screams town to me.
> 
> Both Rosie and Mertex have posted things that seem scummy and things that seem town.  I'm leaning scum but not enough to vote just yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on Mani?
Click to expand...


I'm null on Mani at the moment.  I need to see more posts from him.



ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far my reads are:
> 
> Leaning Town
> Cafe
> Avatar
> TN
> RD
> 
> Null
> Aye
> Mebelle
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> 
> Leaning Scum
> Mertex
> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I not exist?
Click to expand...


You do exist.  I knew I was missing a few people when I listed my reads at work but forgot to go back and add people in I had missed.  Right now I read you as town.  I think scum would be happy to be left off the list.  But then again, that's WIFOM.


----------



## R.D.

ScarletRage said:


> [vote]RD[/vote]
> 
> This is solely because your play screams town. You looked rather scummy to me last game. I want to look under the hood.
> 
> 
> Noted: Lack of engagement over my Cafe vote.



First, WIFOM...der.   Don't know how I forgot that 

Why engage you, I read that vote to be exactly the same as your vote for me.  I scream town because I am town.  I looked  scummy before because you were wrong


----------



## R.D.

FOS on  SR and TN for being nerds and using it as if it's your secret language.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing that you aren't doing?
> 
> I'm hunting scum.
> 
> I'm not voting just yet. It's hard vote time, so I'm holding off for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....so how exactly do you hunt?  Sounds like malarky/scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask questions, get answers, vote and see reactions.
> 
> Game 4 and you are pretending that you have not even managed to get any idea on scum hunting?
> 
> We might not be the best at getting together and killing scum yet (game 3 was the first game that I think we would have finally lynched all the scum but did not get the chance to see) but many here are at least trying to locate scum.
> 
> Most minus you as you seem to busy guarding your own skin - something not very town-like.
Click to expand...



That's not true.  I've been reading your posts and checking your game play....but there really isn't much you can go by on the first day.  To pretend that you are making a very informed decision is scummy.  The fact that both you and Avatar jumped on a lame no-reason to go after me is scummy, and it's too bad, because that doesn't appear as scum hunting to me, just easy pick.

Well, if you succeed, I suggest others take a hard look at you, because I'm Town and you're only hurting Town by going after a Townie.


----------



## R.D.

Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum

At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...

*vote:FA *


----------



## Shaitra

R.D. said:


> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> 
> At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> *vote:FA *



What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> 
> At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> *vote:FA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Scum -
> 
> Avi
> Mani
> Mertex
> ScarletRage
> 
> Null -
> 
> Aye
> Rosie
> 
> Anti-Town -
> 
> Cafe
> MeBelle60
> 
> Leaning Town -
> 
> FA_Q2
> tn5421
> 
> Town -
> 
> R.D.
> Shaitra
> 
> 
> My track record shows that I'm usually wrong...



I don't like this massive hedge. Plus it gives Grandma an out regardless of the flip.


----------



## Shaitra

But I'm not voting for her.  So how is that piling on?


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> But I'm not voting for her.  So how is that piling on?



Never said you were.  You're pointing to her, making that 4 that I recall. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9489444-post198.html


----------



## manifold

*Who Posted*

CaféAuLait 	33
Avatar4321 	31
R.D. 	22
Mertex 	22
ScarletRage 	21
Grandma 	21
RosieS 	18
AyeCantSeeYou 	16
Shaitra 	16
tn5421 	10
FA_Q2 	10
MeBelle60 	9
Wake 	9
manifold 	5


----------



## ScarletRage

Really 6 posts Manifold and one is IIOA?

That's information over analysis.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am seriously suspicious of mani's lack of posting. He's usually more talkative unless he is scum.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> I am seriously suspicious of mani's lack of posting. He's usually more talkative unless he is scum.



What would you like to know?


----------



## Shaitra

How about a reads list Mani?  Do you see anything that jumps out at you as scum or town?


----------



## manifold

ScarletRage said:


> Really 6 posts Manifold and one is IIOA?
> 
> That's information over analysis.



It's all I have to offer.

I suck at reading people with nothing to really go on. If I'm lucky enough to still be around day 3 and beyond, I might prove useful to town. But as for day 1 & 2, I'm going to vote with whomever presents the best case.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> How about a reads list Mani?  Do you see anything that jumps out at you as scum or town?



That's a good start.

I'm also starting to wonder about R.D. She is all over the place defending and attacking people. It doesnt remind me of her town play.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really 6 posts Manifold and one is IIOA?
> 
> That's information over analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all I have to offer.
> 
> I suck at reading people with nothing to really go on. If I'm lucky enough to still be around day 3 and beyond, I might prove useful to town. But as for day 1 & 2, I'm going to vote with whomever presents the best case.
Click to expand...


In other words, you intend to coast through the first few days contributing as little as possible and hoping no one takes you out. Doesn't sound like a very townish strategy.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really 6 posts Manifold and one is IIOA?
> 
> That's information over analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all I have to offer.
> 
> I suck at reading people with nothing to really go on. If I'm lucky enough to still be around day 3 and beyond, I might prove useful to town. But as for day 1 & 2, I'm going to vote with whomever presents the best case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you intend to coast through the first few days contributing as little as possible and hoping no one takes you out. Doesn't sound like a very townish strategy.
Click to expand...



That's because it's a very very townish strategy, when the person in question is manifold, and his role his town.

Don't get too wifom'd up bro.


----------



## manifold

*is town.

ef'n edit rule!


----------



## R.D.

I've never defended or attacked anyone Avi. 

I voted FA based on votes so far and I gave my reasons for the four I most suspect.     I voted him because you've been spinning since the start.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> I've never defended or attacked anyone Avi.
> 
> I voted FA based on votes so far and I gave my reasons for the four I most suspect.     I voted him because you've been spinning since the start.



Really? Absolutely no one? Cause it seems like that's all you're doing.

As for your vote on FA, what does he have to do with anything I've done so far?


----------



## R.D.

Are you reading the thread?  Do you even need to?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Are you reading the thread?  Do you even need to?



So you haven't been going after me, nor defending mertex?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you reading the thread?  Do you even need to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you haven't been going after me, nor defending mertex?
Click to expand...

You are one of my four suspects so far.  But I didn't need to go after you, you did it all yourself.    Nope.


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all I have to offer.
> 
> I suck at reading people with nothing to really go on. If I'm lucky enough to still be around day 3 and beyond, I might prove useful to town. But as for day 1 & 2, I'm going to vote with whomever presents the best case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you intend to coast through the first few days contributing as little as possible and hoping no one takes you out. Doesn't sound like a very townish strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a very very townish strategy, when the person in question is manifold, and his role his town.
> 
> Don't get too wifom'd up bro.
Click to expand...




manifold said:


> *is town.
> 
> ef'n edit rule!



Freudian 'typo' or scummy 'typo'?


----------



## CaféAuLait

01) manifold&#9794; null 
02) CafeAuLait&#9792; town
03) Avatar4321&#9794; town 
04) AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; null
05) tn5421&#9794; Town? I can't imagine he picked up scum role three times in a row with the reset. But what do I know? 
06) FA_Q2&#9794; Null, leaning scum 
07) ScarletRage&#9792; I am changing from slight town read to Null, play is different from last game. The meta I had from reading her other games suggest she is more comfortable playing scum, seems more on her game this time, instead of confused about what is going on like last game. Either that, or she lacked the time to read last game due to moving and travel. 
08) R.D.&#9792; Townish
09) Shaitra&#9792;null
10) Grandma&#9792; leaning scum for the same reason I gave earlier
11) Mertex&#9792; town
12) RosieS&#9792; leaning scum
13) MeBelle60&#9792; null


----------



## ScarletRage

Actually today has had less involvement overall. I tend to apply more pressure and certainty with investment. I wasn't confused last game. I was just wrong.

Roles are independently assigned. TN has just as much chance of being scum as any other time. That's bullshit to townread him and bullshit to scumread him.

I'm also amazed you put in so many reads with most being null. Why bother?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Actually today has had less involvement overall. I tend to apply more pressure and certainty with investment. I wasn't confused last game. I was just wrong.
> 
> Roles are independently assigned. TN has just as much chance of being scum as any other time. That's bullshit to townread him and bullshit to scumread him.
> 
> I'm also amazed you put in so many reads with most being null. Why bother?



I mentioned confusion since you asked who was hexed first round, another someone said something about Mani IIRC and your response was "who where, I don't have time to read". As I said above it could be your flight and moving. I am unsure, but I giving what I see so far. 


As far as my reads list, there are a total of *4 *nulls, due to limited posts to glean info from. FA says null, but as stated I am leaning scum, it was a typo.


----------



## tn5421

R.D. said:


> FOS on  SR and TN for being nerds and using it as if it's your secret language.



It's a show and tell to SR on how to crumb things somewhat subtly.

And I want another buddy to play SC2 Arcade games with me, so that too.

Nothing really notable is happening right now so I don't really have much to contribute.


----------



## tn5421

In case SR is confused, it could be a reference to her play on SC2Mafia.com


----------



## CaféAuLait

01) manifold&#9794; null 
02) CafeAuLait&#9792; town
03) Avatar4321&#9794; town 
04) AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; null
05) tn5421&#9794; Town? I can't imagine he picked up scum role three times in a row with the reset. But what do I know? 
06) FA_Q2&#9794;  leaning scum 
07) ScarletRage&#9792; _leaning scum now_
08) R.D.&#9792; Townish
09) Shaitra&#9792;null
10) Grandma&#9792; leaning scum for the same reason I gave earlier
11) Mertex&#9792; town
12) RosieS&#9792; leaning scum
13) MeBelle60&#9792; null 


There ,I fixed it for you SR.


----------



## manifold




----------



## CaféAuLait

manifold said:


>



A little oxymoronish for me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/368361216/h0B80354A/



What I know so far in this game:

If you defend yourself against accusations, count on being called scum by someone.

If you ask someone something, count on being called scum by someone.

If you vote for someone, count on being called scum by someone.

If you don't vote for the same person someone else does, count on being called scum by someone.

If you vote too soon or not at the right time, count on being called scum by someone.

If you don't post enough or post too much for someone else to consider it normal, count on being called scum by someone.

In other words - damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What I know so far in this game:
> 
> ...count on being called scum by someone.



Fixed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/368361216/h0B80354A/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I know so far in this game:
> 
> If you defend yourself against accusations, count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> If you ask someone something, count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> If you vote for someone, count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> If you don't vote for the same person someone else does, count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> If you vote too soon or not at the right time, count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> If you don't post enough or post too much for someone else to consider it normal, count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> In other words - damned if you do, damned if you don't.
Click to expand...


Mafiascum explained in 8 sentences! You go girl.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I know so far in this game:
> 
> ...count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...


Short and to the point!

I left that one out. LOL

If your post is too short or too long for someone, count on being called scum by someone.


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> 
> At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> *vote:FA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow
Click to expand...


You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Scum -
> 
> Avi
> Mani
> Mertex
> ScarletRage
> 
> Null -
> 
> Aye
> Rosie
> 
> Anti-Town -
> 
> Cafe
> MeBelle60
> 
> Leaning Town -
> 
> FA_Q2
> tn5421
> 
> Town -
> 
> R.D.
> Shaitra
> 
> 
> My track record shows that I'm usually wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this massive hedge. Plus it gives Grandma an out regardless of the flip.
Click to expand...


Define "hedge," please. I always put out these lists. It's good to compare each others' lists, and my lists can come in handy if I'm NK'd early as usual.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
Click to expand...


Hey Grandma,

Aside from my having no clue the game was reset, the same way you did not know,  and my complete confusion about what had happened, what exactly reads anti-town about me?


----------



## Grandma

Cafe, You're reading anti-town because you obsessed too much on the reset kerfuffle.

In Post 29 you said I leaned scum because I wasn't aware what the new PMs meant. 
I knew what they meant. I came here to this thread first, saw the drama going on, _then_ I read the PMs. 

Post 33 you asked "Grandma, Wake fixed it and sent new roles?"
And I answered yes.

So in Post 35 you say: 





> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant



Even though in Post 32 I said: 





> I came here first, then the computer wanted to update & restart, then I stepped on the poor cat's tail and had to profusely apologize to her, then I finished reading here, and finally I checked the PMs.
> 
> Damn, that ruins everything. I had such a wonderfully scummy plan all worked out too!



In Posts 56 and 59 you said you were targeting the recipients of the first PM: TN, FA, me, and Scarlet.

Then in post 66 you said you'd target those that said they did not get new roles. 

I already said that I _did_ get a new role.

You continued the obsession on the new roles through Post 123. then you left.  You came back Post 173. 

You have no reason to vote for me, or for anyone else, based on the role reset that you obsessed on halfway through the game.

From Post 173 on, you seemed interested in why others were voting, but you didn't offer up anything of use yourself.

So, as of now, you're no longer anti-town on my list, you're probably scum.


----------



## Grandma

BTW, deadline's in 3 days, folks. Let's lynch some scum.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.5*​
*FA_Q2 (3):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Mertex (2):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
*Avatar4321 (2):* _Mertex&#9792;RosieS&#9792;_
*Manifold (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*R.D. (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_


*Not Voting (3):* _Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4​


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
Click to expand...



You hunt for scum in your own way, and I'll hunt for scum my way.  I have  been reading all the posts and based on my previous game (when I was Scum and I could see the way that Town was pointing at other Townies as Scum) and the way that they were evaluating why they thought someone was Scum and I'm applying some of that in my choice.  You obviously are not doing a very good job, because I happen to be Town, so your analysis is failing somehow.  And your claim that I'm not hunting scum is lame.  

Yes, I want to remain in the game, after all, that is our Win condition,  to try and stay alive and lynch Scum.  If I die, at least I hope that those who voted for me will not be overlooked by the rest of the Town, because obviously, some will be Scum.  And, right now, I'm thinking that FA and Avatar are sounding a lot like Scum, and since FA already has several others thinking that he is Scum, I'm going to switch my vote to him.  

*VOTE: FA_Q2  *


----------



## Grandma

Hitch up the wagon... 

I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA. 

From my scummy 5 (remember that I just added in Cafe) I'm trying to choose one. 

The strongest reads are Avi and Mani. Both are "off." Avi's bossy and not flooding the board with posts. Mani's very few posts are very empty.

The one thing that really stands out to me is Mani's Post 134:



> How do town masons and vanilla townies work together?
> 
> Any role claims at this point only helps scum, since they definitely want to target masons for NKs.
> 
> So without implying or revealing one's townie role, how do we work together? Three games in and I still don't feel like I have a clue about how town is supposed to work as a team.



He's not that much of a noob. That post bugs the hell out of me.

*Vote: Manifold*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe, You're reading anti-town because you obsessed too much on the reset kerfuffle.
> 
> In Post 29 you said I leaned scum because I wasn't aware what the new PMs meant.
> I knew what they meant. I came here to this thread first, saw the drama going on, _then_ I read the PMs.
> 
> Post 33 you asked "Grandma, Wake fixed it and sent new roles?"
> And I answered yes.
> 
> So in Post 35 you say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though in Post 32 I said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came here first, then the computer wanted to update & restart, then I stepped on the poor cat's tail and had to profusely apologize to her, then I finished reading here, and finally I checked the PMs.
> 
> Damn, that ruins everything. I had such a wonderfully scummy plan all worked out too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Posts 56 and 59 you said you were targeting the recipients of the first PM: TN, FA, me, and Scarlet.
> 
> Then in post 66 you said you'd target those that said they did not get new roles.
> 
> I already said that I _did_ get a new role.
> 
> You continued the obsession on the new roles through Post 123. then you left.  You came back Post 173.
> 
> You have no reason to vote for me, or for anyone else, based on the role reset that you obsessed on halfway through the game.
> 
> From Post 173 on, you seemed interested in why others were voting, but you didn't offer up anything of use yourself.
> 
> So, as of now, you're no longer anti-town on my list, you're probably scum.
Click to expand...


Grandma,

When I was speaking to you this is how the convo went:

your post *22* you voted for Mebelle. after Avatar voted you. 

my post *23* stated TN outed himself as scum in PM

your post *25* you say "TN did what, I always miss the good stuff?

( side note:  as we are posting you are scum since you state later you were unaware of the reset and did not receive the PM change yet)

my post *26* asks if you got a PM change

my post *29 * says I think it is weird you did not get the any PM and lean scum for you

you came back post *32* and said you came to the thread first then got the PM about the role change and then vote for TN

post *33 *I say Wake sent a new role? 

post *34* you said "yup"

post *35* I make a joke about Grandma was scum and no one would suspect put a big green smiley - but admittedly was still confused as I still did not know the game was reset. I was still thinking only the people who saw the PMs got a new role PM. 

post *56 *I vote for you because two players posts were confusing and made it sound like they did not get new roles, ( IIRC  Mertex and Aye)  this made me still think only the four of us  who saw the PM got new roles. 

Then you and I started asking Wake for confirmation if everyone got new roles and the issue was cleared. 

~~


My vote is not on you. I have put up reads, and one said  something along these lines after stating "_people always say Grandma brings town together and I have not seen that yet, but maybe its too soon_." I thought this might be suspicious and mentioned it. 

I asked why you read me as anti-town and if that may have been because of my last few reads on you.


----------



## Grandma

And my vote's not on you. It's on Mani. You're reading scum, but not anywhere near as much as he.

And it is the Day 1 shot in the dark. No doubt I'll be reworking my reads list after the lynching (and hopefully this time I'll survive into Day 2 to post it.)

Oh, and now it's the 24th. 

TWO MORE DAYS, PEOPLE.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Hitch up the wagon...
> 
> I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA.



I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.

FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.  
On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.  
On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.  
On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.

Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?

We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.


Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.

That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
Click to expand...


I think R.D. was talking to Shaitra....funny that you thought she was talking to you.  Feeling a little guilty, maybe?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitch up the wagon...
> 
> I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.
> 
> FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.
> 
> 
> Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.
> 
> That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.
Click to expand...


Vote Count 1.1 is meaningless. 1.4 is where the voting gets serious.

The first couple RL days, over 100 posts, were devoted to the reset kerfuffle. Interesting that during that period, in Post 41 I named those that hadn't posted yet, including you. *I also said that I hoped you check your PMs.*
Who made Post 42? You did. Posts 44 and 45 you said you never got a PM. Then in Post 95 you said that you _may have_ DELETED your PMs. 

After the reset drama we had a RVS voting stage. That means we all make random silly votes to get people talking. It's what they do at the main Mafia Scum site.

You did throw an OMGUS vote on Shaitra. Some see that as a Scum move.

Avatar is on my Scum list. He's not playing the way he usually does. He refuses to claim other than to say he's Town. I already hard claimed Vanilla Townie.

You're not paying very close attention to the game, are you?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think R.D. was talking to Shaitra....funny that you thought she was talking to you.  Feeling a little guilty, maybe?
Click to expand...


Had you been following the thread, Scarlet thought that the early votes for TN were a wagon. RD jumped on that, cause she pays attention. I put in my 2 cents because I knew I'd be asked about the wagon as well.


----------



## Grandma

* The wagon on you, that is.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitch up the wagon...
> 
> I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.
> 
> FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.
> 
> 
> Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.
> 
> That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vote Count 1.1 is meaningless. 1.4 is where the voting gets serious.
> 
> The first couple RL days, over 100 posts, were devoted to the reset kerfuffle. Interesting that during that period, in Post 41 I named those that hadn't posted yet, including you. *I also said that I hoped you check your PMs.*
> Who made Post 42? You did. Posts 44 and 45 you said you never got a PM. Then in Post 95 you said that you _may have_ DELETED your PMs.
> 
> After the reset drama we had a RVS voting stage. That means we all make random silly votes to get people talking. It's what they do at the main Mafia Scum site.
> 
> You did throw an OMGUS vote on Shaitra. Some see that as a Scum move.
> 
> Avatar is on my Scum list. He's not playing the way he usually does. He refuses to claim other than to say he's Town. I already hard claimed Vanilla Townie.
> 
> You're not paying very close attention to the game, are you?
Click to expand...


Craziest damn thing I was just about to make a post about post 44.

I wanted to ask how much time had elapsed between the start and reset of the game. Post 44 makes not sense to me. it was sent AFTER game start. It would have been something to remember, it is also the post that had me so damn confused. 


This was the new PM

*Re: Role PM: NEW ONE! * 

When I saw it, I was like WTF happened? It made an impression. 

Post 44: Mertex states: 



> I was gone all day. When I came back I found Wake's pm where the game had started, *but I didn't get any other PM*.....
> 
> So, are we good to go?




We had our role PMs *before* the game started, then got a *new role *after the game started and *before the reset*. I think its strange thing to forget IMO.

Not to mention post 95 by Mertex as well. 


I don't get why someone would deny  a new role, unless they thought it might implicate them.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think R.D. was talking to Shaitra....funny that you thought she was talking to you.  Feeling a little guilty, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had you been following the thread, Scarlet thought that the early votes for TN were a wagon. RD jumped on that, cause she pays attention. I put in my 2 cents because I knew I'd be asked about the wagon as well.
Click to expand...


I'm following the thread alright, and this exchange has nothing to do directly with whatever Miss Scarlet might have thought.  It is clear that R.D. is responding to Shaitra when she told her she was piling on....then you come out of the blue and defend yourself when she wasn't even talking to you.   You were so eager to defend yourself because maybe you were piling on?

*You're the one that needs to pay attention.*



Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum*?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. *You're piling on for no reason I can follow*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. *I don't pile on.* I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
Click to expand...


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> 
> At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> *vote:FA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
Click to expand...


Given that RD said there was at least one scum in that group and she voted for me it seems that she is not really set in you being scum  its me that she thinks is scum.  

Awfully jumpy when someone simply mentions that you might be scum


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure she is town. You're piling on for no reason I can follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should know me better than that by now, R.D. I don't pile on. I choose for myself. I pointed to Mertex as being scummy because as yet she's done nothing to hunt scum. It's been all about self-preservation with her. She automatically points to everyone voting for her as being scum. She is at the very least anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You hunt for scum in your own way, and I'll hunt for scum my way.  I have  been reading all the posts and based on my previous game (when I was Scum and I could see the way that Town was pointing at other Townies as Scum) and the way that they were evaluating why they thought someone was Scum and I'm applying some of that in my choice.  You obviously are not doing a very good job, because I happen to be Town, so your analysis is failing somehow.  And your claim that I'm not hunting scum is lame.
> 
> Yes, I want to remain in the game, after all, that is our Win condition,  to try and stay alive and lynch Scum.  If I die, at least I hope that those who voted for me will not be overlooked by the rest of the Town, because obviously, some will be Scum.  And, right now, I'm thinking that FA and Avatar are sounding a lot like Scum, and since FA already has several others thinking that he is Scum, I'm going to switch my vote to him.
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2  *
Click to expand...


Just another scummy jump on the wagon because you are under suspicion  more showing that you are likely scum.

That is fine though because if you and your scum team manage to pull a lynch on me it is just going to put you in the same seat tomorrow when I flip town.  One town for one scum is a fair trade.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> 
> At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> *vote:FA *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that RD said there was at least one scum in that group and she voted for me it seems that she is not really set in you being scum  its me that she thinks is scum.
> 
> Awfully jumpy when someone simply mentions that you might be scum
Click to expand...


I'm not used to it. Nobody voted for me in the other games.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9499400 said:
			
		

> Craziest damn thing I was just about to make a post about post 44.
> 
> I wanted to ask how much time had elapsed between the start and reset of the game. Post 44 makes not sense to me. it was sent AFTER game start. It would have been something to remember, it is also the post that had me so damn confused.
> 
> 
> This was the new PM
> 
> *Re: Role PM: NEW ONE! *
> 
> When I saw it, I was like WTF happened? It made an impression.
> 
> Post 44: Mertex states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gone all day. When I came back I found Wake's pm where the game had started, *but I didn't get any other PM*.....
> 
> So, are we good to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our role PMs *before* the game started, then got a *new role *after the game started and *before the reset*. I think its strange thing to forget IMO.
> 
> Not to mention post 95 by Mertex as well.
> 
> 
> I don't get why someone would deny  a new role, unless they thought it might implicate them.
Click to expand...


Don't be inane, Cafe.  I got my original PM from Wake telling me my role before the game started, just like everyone else.  I had many other pms, which I was deleting as I went along.  I'm pretty sure now, that I deleted the original pm from wake as there was nothing much to it other than telling me I was Vanilla Townie.  

I was gone all day Saturday, and when I got back late at night, I had a ton of pms, and if there was another pm from wake, if it was worded the same as the original I got,  I must have thought I hadn't deleted the original one, and deleted it then.  *I hadn't even looked at the Game thread, so I didn't know about the hoopla with tn and re-starting the game.*  The first post I read was from tn which you can see below, didn't make much sense to me....it wasn't until several posts later that I saw where there had been a mishap and the game had been restarted.  It was all very confusing to me because I didn't know what had happened, and you were talking about pms that tn had sent to Wake which I knew I hadn't received.  And there was talk about maybe only the people that got the PMs had gotten new roles, and that is why I asked if we were good to go.

When someone asked if everyone had gotten new role pms, since my role was the same as it had been to begin with, of course, I didn't think I had gotten another one, that is why I said what I did.  Later, it became clear to me that maybe I had deleted the original pm from Wake telling me I was Vanilla Townie, and when I saw the new one, being the same as the original one, I didn't think it was a new one, I thought I had just not deleted it.

Don't make a mountain out of a molehill.  Your posts are rather confusing because you don't review them before you send them out, and your thinking that you have something is nothing but BS that you are trying to stir up.  I'm not going to explain myself anymore regarding the pms, if you weren't able to understand when I explained it then you're the one with the problem.

I didn't have any problem understanding Rosie when she said that she was unable to vote for any NK this time *to mean that she was town.*  You blew that out of proportion and tried to make it seem like you had caught Rosie in a slip, when you posted that Town doesn't make NK, then you said "only town does" which is a typo/error, because we know that Scum does, not town...so you must have meant to say Scum, but you didn't even catch your own mistake.  And, now, you're trying to find mistakes in my posts?  





tn5421 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell did you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was you not checking the to line before sending your message that caused the reset. I knew you were scum when you asked for a qt bc I was a mason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had assumed be BCC'd everything, since thats what you do with roles.
Click to expand...




			
				CaféAuLait;9472709 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to vote for any NK this time.
> 
> If Manifold does not die perhaps I will push for a future game Scumkill.
> 
> For now, I hope us Townies lynch him THIS game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But town does not get NK, only town, thou doth protest too much.* So, I am voting for you Rosie! ( even though we were once neighbors not too long ago, sorry! Missed you though when you left, I was all alone!  )
> 
> *Vote: Rosie*
> 
> ( although I was leaning for TN when he reveled his scumness before Wake sent out new roles)
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?





			
				CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your reasoning for thinking I'm scum?  Why are you so sure Mertex is town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that RD said there was at least one scum in that group and she voted for me it seems that she is not really set in you being scum  its me that she thinks is scum.
> 
> *Awfully jumpy when someone simply mentions that you might be scum*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not used to it. Nobody voted for me in the other games.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one that caught that.


----------



## Grandma

2 days until deadline. 

Who's the scummiest person on your lists, you guys?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9499400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craziest damn thing I was just about to make a post about post 44.
> 
> I wanted to ask how much time had elapsed between the start and reset of the game. Post 44 makes not sense to me. it was sent AFTER game start. It would have been something to remember, it is also the post that had me so damn confused.
> 
> 
> This was the new PM
> 
> *Re: Role PM: NEW ONE! *
> 
> When I saw it, I was like WTF happened? It made an impression.
> 
> Post 44: Mertex states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gone all day. When I came back I found Wake's pm where the game had started, *but I didn't get any other PM*.....
> 
> So, are we good to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our role PMs *before* the game started, then got a *new role *after the game started and *before the reset*. I think its strange thing to forget IMO.
> 
> Not to mention post 95 by Mertex as well.
> 
> 
> I don't get why someone would deny  a new role, unless they thought it might implicate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be inane, Cafe.  I got my original PM from Wake telling me my role before the game started, just like everyone else.  I had many other pms, which I was deleting as I went along.  I'm pretty sure now, that I deleted the original pm from wake as there was nothing much to it other than telling me I was Vanilla Townie.
> 
> I was gone all day Saturday, and when I got back late at night, I had a ton of pms, and if there was another pm from wake, if it was worded the same as the original I got,  I must have thought I hadn't deleted the original one, and deleted it then.  *I hadn't even looked at the Game thread, so I didn't know about the hoopla with tn and re-starting the game.*  The first post I read was from tn which you can see below, didn't make much sense to me....it wasn't until several posts later that I saw where there had been a mishap and the game had been restarted.  It was all very confusing to me because I didn't know what had happened, and you were talking about pms that tn had sent to Wake which I knew I hadn't received.  And there was talk about maybe only the people that got the PMs had gotten new roles, and that is why I asked if we were good to go.
> 
> When someone asked if everyone had gotten new role pms, since my role was the same as it had been to begin with, of course, I didn't think I had gotten another one, that is why I said what I did.  Later, it became clear to me that maybe I had deleted the original pm from Wake telling me I was Vanilla Townie, and when I saw the new one, being the same as the original one, I didn't think it was a new one, I thought I had just not deleted it.
> 
> Don't make a mountain out of a molehill.  Your posts are rather confusing because you don't review them before you send them out, and your thinking that you have something is nothing but BS that you are trying to stir up.  I'm not going to explain myself anymore regarding the pms, if you weren't able to understand when I explained it then you're the one with the problem.
> 
> I didn't have any problem understanding Rosie when she said that she was unable to vote for any NK this time *to mean that she was town.*  You blew that out of proportion and tried to make it seem like you had caught Rosie in a slip, when you posted that Town doesn't make NK, then you said "only town does" which is a typo/error, because we know that Scum does, not town...so you must have meant to say Scum, but you didn't even catch your own mistake.  And, now, you're trying to find mistakes in my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow, you really felt the need to get personal there. My first vote for Rosie, was a RVS, with  bit of suspicion and a lot of joking around with Rosie. I would not have included the neighborly stuff and or smiley if I was being terribly serious. Just throwing a vote out there. 

I moved my vote because it was a silly-assed RVS, look at my response to her  reply to me, yet another playful joke. However,  Rosie kept speaking about revenge votes  for past game and this rubbed me wrong and I then voted for her again. 

Your statements which I pointed out just don't make sense to me. period.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar is still my scummiest, with FA_Q2 a close second.

Now I am not sure if Miss Scarlet or Cafe is the third goon. But I suspect one of the two is.

I was Town before and after reset, so Town I remain.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait;9499400 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.
> 
> FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.
> 
> 
> Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.
> 
> That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote Count 1.1 is meaningless. 1.4 is where the voting gets serious.
> 
> The first couple RL days, over 100 posts, were devoted to the reset kerfuffle. Interesting that during that period, in Post 41 I named those that hadn't posted yet, including you. *I also said that I hoped you check your PMs.*
> Who made Post 42? You did. Posts 44 and 45 you said you never got a PM. Then in Post 95 you said that you _may have_ DELETED your PMs.
> 
> After the reset drama we had a RVS voting stage. That means we all make random silly votes to get people talking. It's what they do at the main Mafia Scum site.
> 
> You did throw an OMGUS vote on Shaitra. Some see that as a Scum move.
> 
> Avatar is on my Scum list. He's not playing the way he usually does. He refuses to claim other than to say he's Town. I already hard claimed Vanilla Townie.
> 
> You're not paying very close attention to the game, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Craziest damn thing I was just about to make a post about post 44.
> 
> I wanted to ask how much time had elapsed between the start and reset of the game. Post 44 makes not sense to me. it was sent AFTER game start. It would have been something to remember, it is also the post that had me so damn confused.
> 
> 
> This was the new PM
> 
> *Re: Role PM: NEW ONE! *
> 
> When I saw it, I was like WTF happened? It made an impression.
> 
> Post 44: Mertex states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gone all day. When I came back I found Wake's pm where the game had started, *but I didn't get any other PM*.....
> 
> So, are we good to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We had our role PMs *before* the game started, then got a *new role *after the game started and *before the reset*. I think its strange thing to forget IMO.
> 
> Not to mention post 95 by Mertex as well.
> 
> 
> I don't get why someone would deny  a new role, unless they thought it might implicate them.
Click to expand...


Cafe makes a good point about the role pm's.  I went back and checked the title of my second one just to make sure she had that right.  She does indeed.  So it should have been obvious that the second role pm was not the original one.

*vote: Mertex*


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitch up the wagon...
> 
> I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.
> 
> FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.
> 
> 
> Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.
> 
> That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.
Click to expand...


You're really going to argue that you and grandma werent on the TN wagon? despite vote 1.1


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.6*​
*FA_Q2 (4):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*Mertex (3):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*Manifold (2):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*R.D. (1):* _ScarletRage&#9792;_


*Not Voting (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5​


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar is on my Scum list. He's not playing the way he usually does. He refuses to claim other than to say he's Town. I already hard claimed Vanilla Townie.



Wait, so you claimed to be a vanilla townie? Why on earth would you do that? There is a reason I always refuse to say anything other than I am town aligned. It's specifically so I don't give the scum information to determine who is what so early in the game. If I claim to be a mason, they will night kill me. If I claim to be vanilla town, they will focus on others who may be masons.

There is absolutely no point telling the scum who to focus on. It's incredibly anti town.

huge FOS on grandma right now


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitch up the wagon...
> 
> I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.
> 
> FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.
> 
> 
> Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.
> 
> That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.
Click to expand...


BTW you are completely wrong about my reasons for voting for you. Here is why I am voting for you, once again.




> She objected to Shaitra voting for her due to her position in a prior game, then preceded to vote for TN with the same reasoning.
> 
> She voted for Shaitra after she voted for Mertex.



I can understand if you're confused because of reason number one. But you've given your reason for voting for TN as : 



> "It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum."



In other words, because TN outed himself as scum in a prior role. The fact that he was scum before the reissue of roles this game has absolutely no indication that he is still scum. You were criticizing Shaitra for doing the same exact thing, and then voted for her in response to her voting for you.

As I have stated repeatedly from the beginning of this game, I am tired of us mislynching people because of roles they have had outside this game. If TN or anyone else is scum, I want some good reasoning, not just because they were scum or weren't scum before this game started, or because they were scum in this game before this game restarted.

Somehow that makes me scummy in a number of your eyes. So be it. But I don't know how opposing lynches based on bad reasoning is scummy.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> 2 days until deadline.
> 
> Who's the scummiest person on your lists, you guys?



Which is plenty of time for a lynch, why the rush? Plans this weekend or simply because you want one of the two leader lynched?


----------



## Avatar4321

I have no read on FA, but I am still not understanding why you guys think he is scum. Other than not saying alot, he isn't doing much that I've seen to show he is scum.

BTW I have read Mertex explanation. Not following the reasoning there. It was mostly an explanation of what he has done so far and not really an explanation about why the things he did were scummy.


----------



## R.D.

Oh my, are you defending FA?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Cafe makes a good point about the role pm's.  I went back and checked the title of my second one just to make sure she had that right.  She does indeed.  So it should have been obvious that the second role pm was not the original one.
> 
> *vote: Mertex*



It seems to me that if someone can't keep the role pm's straight, they aren't going to keep up with much else in the game. Scum have no reason to keep up with anything, other than saving their own hides. 

*VOTE: Mertex*


----------



## R.D.

I got the second role, same as the first, and just assumed Wake goofed and accidentally sent it again.  Not until I got back to the thread was it clear why the second role was sent


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Oh my, are you defending FA?



Nope. Just asking why he is scum.

Maybe you'd like to address the question?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> As I have stated repeatedly from the beginning of this game, *I am tired of us mislynching people* because of roles they have had outside this game. If TN or anyone else is scum,* I want some good reasoning,* not just because they were scum or weren't scum before this game started, or because they were scum in this game before this game restarted.
> 
> Somehow that makes me scummy in a number of your eyes. So be it. But I don't know how opposing lynches based on bad reasoning is scummy.



Avi, for the first vote, how can it be nothing more than a guess if we have nothing more to go on? Scum aren't going to jump out and say their role, unless they're on a suicide mission. What do you suggest for using as a basis for the first vote?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated repeatedly from the beginning of this game, *I am tired of us mislynching people* because of roles they have had outside this game. If TN or anyone else is scum,* I want some good reasoning,* not just because they were scum or weren't scum before this game started, or because they were scum in this game before this game restarted.
> 
> Somehow that makes me scummy in a number of your eyes. So be it. But I don't know how opposing lynches based on bad reasoning is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, for the first vote, how can it be nothing more than a guess if we have nothing more to go on? Scum aren't going to jump out and say their role, unless they're on a suicide mission. What do you suggest for using as a basis for the first vote?
Click to expand...


What they've said and how they've responded.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, are you defending FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Just asking why he is scum.
> 
> Maybe you'd like to address the question?
Click to expand...


Funny, 'cause when others do that your accusation is always...scummy behavior defending so-and-so. 

I already gave my reasons, others have even addressed them.  Are you even reading the thread, or just a post here and a post there?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> 
> At least one of those four are scum I think.  With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> *vote:FA *



This is your reasoning. Not much there. You're voting FA because FA voted mertex.

That makes her scum why?

BTW i saw the responses. The ones I saw coming primarily from Shaitra asking you suspected her.


----------



## Avatar4321

You want to lynch FA. Give me some reasons and I may join you. I have no clue whether mertex is scum or town, but she's acting scummy this game. I gave two reasons when I made my vote for her. I've seen nothing to persuade me otherwise to this point.

I don't know why you guys want me to keep going back to previous posts that don't provide much information instead of trying to make a better case.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> The strongest reads are Avi and Mani. Both are "off." Avi's bossy and not flooding the board with posts.



Been busy this week. I had 3 trials to prepare for, managed to settle all three. A bit more of a priority than flooding the boards.

I also have never been trying to flood the boards in any of the games. I simply respond to things I feel like responding to. and considering I am still towards the top of the post count, I hardly see how you can say I am not saying anything.


----------



## R.D.

Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.  

Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.



What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?

I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
Click to expand...


I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
Click to expand...


I've noticed that as well. Definitely something to keep an eye on.


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
Click to expand...


Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.

Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.

I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.

So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?

Opinions?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
Click to expand...


for example...?


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


So:

1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?

Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.

You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
Click to expand...


I have already posted I cannot do NK in Game 4.

Mertex even repeated it.

Not reading the posts is another sign that a player is Scum.

Fight to lynch Avatar before FA or go for a lynch of Scum Avatar after FA?

Decisions, decisions.....

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have already posted I cannot do NK in Game 4.
> 
> Mertex even repeated it.
> 
> Not reading the posts is another sign that a player is Scum.
> 
> Fight to lynch Avatar before FA or go for a lynch of Scum Avatar after FA?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Rosies, you seem to thinking that I haven't read your posts because i wouldn't be surprised if you night killed me. You're wrong. I'm very much aware of what you have said. I just don't have any reason to believe you at this point.

You keep wanting to pretend that I am not reading as an excuse for not believing you. You guys keep giving me piss poor reasons for your votes, i ask for better reasoning and you pretend that means I haven't read what you've said.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted I cannot do NK in Game 4.
> 
> Mertex even repeated it.
> 
> Not reading the posts is another sign that a player is Scum.
> 
> Fight to lynch Avatar before FA or go for a lynch of Scum Avatar after FA?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosies, you seem to thinking that I haven't read your posts because i wouldn't be surprised if you night killed me. You're wrong. I'm very much aware of what you have said. I just don't have any reason to believe you at this point.
> 
> You keep wanting to pretend that I am not reading as an excuse for not believing you. You guys keep giving me piss poor reasons for your votes, i ask for better reasoning and you pretend that means I haven't read what you've said.
Click to expand...


I "keep wanting to pretend"?

*I*  do? LOL 

Show where I have accused you of not reading posts prior to my post immediately before this one.

Inaccuracy in accusation is yet ANOTHER clue to Scummage.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
Click to expand...


1) Won't cite, not can't.  Speaking for myself of course

I'm also making my guesses based on behaviors.   For example you're acting as if you're the leader so far or will  suffer greatly if FA is lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Won't cite, not can't.  Speaking for myself of course
> 
> I'm also making my guesses based on behaviors.   For example you're acting as if you're the leader so far or will  suffer greatly if FA is lynched.
Click to expand...


Which is why I've told you guys I would vote for FA if you give me some good reasons. Because I am going to suffer greatly if FA is lynched.

There is no reasoning with you guys.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted I cannot do NK in Game 4.
> 
> Mertex even repeated it.
> 
> Not reading the posts is another sign that a player is Scum.
> 
> Fight to lynch Avatar before FA or go for a lynch of Scum Avatar after FA?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosies, you seem to thinking that I haven't read your posts because i wouldn't be surprised if you night killed me. You're wrong. I'm very much aware of what you have said. I just don't have any reason to believe you at this point.
> 
> You keep wanting to pretend that I am not reading as an excuse for not believing you. You guys keep giving me piss poor reasons for your votes, i ask for better reasoning and you pretend that means I haven't read what you've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "keep wanting to pretend"?
> 
> *I*  do? LOL
> 
> Show where I have accused you of not reading posts prior to my post immediately before this one.
> 
> Inaccuracy in accusation is yet ANOTHER clue to Scummage.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


might be if i was referring only to you. You is also plural. That's the beauty of context.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Won't cite, not can't.  Speaking for myself of course
> 
> I'm also making my guesses based on behaviors.   For example you're acting as if you're the leader so far or will  suffer greatly if FA is lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I've told you guys I would vote for FA if you give me some good reasons. Because I am going to suffer greatly if FA is lynched.
> 
> There is no reasoning with you guys.
Click to expand...


  what?, you want I should change my reasons for you?  This is the first vote I am not making any claims to know anything, it's all guesses


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Won't cite, not can't.  Speaking for myself of course
> 
> I'm also making my guesses based on behaviors.   For example you're acting as if you're the leader so far or will  suffer greatly if FA is lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I've told you guys I would vote for FA if you give me some good reasons. Because I am going to suffer greatly if FA is lynched.
> 
> There is no reasoning with you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what?, you want I should change my reasons for you?  This is the first vote I am not making any claims to know anything, it's all guesses
Click to expand...


You don't have to change a thing. Just don't throw out stupid accusations that don't make a lick of sense.


----------



## ScarletRage

Looked at the deadline in 2 days eck...

Got no time today soo...

[Vote]Manifold[/vote]


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Manifold*


----------



## Avatar4321

why manifold, scarlet?


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] wondering if we could get a more recent vote count. It looks like the top three contenders are FA, Mertex, and Mani. I am just not sure if ive missed votes in the last few pages.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.7*​
*FA_Q2 (4):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*Mertex (4):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*Manifold (3):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_


*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*
*~*  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6​


----------



## Avatar4321

So we have less than two days to make a choice, should we just assume it's going to be one of the top three at this point or should we be looking for alternatives?


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> So we have less than two days to make a choice, should we just assume it's going to be one of the top three at this point or should we be looking for alternatives?


At this point going for other alternatives is just going to end in a no-lynch and that is almost always bad for town so no, we are going to have to select from the top 3.  Me, manifold or mertex.


I already gave my reasons for mertex.  She has been all over the place, playing anti-town and trying to do anything that distracts from the fact she is on the chopping block.  That is scummy behavior.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> why manifold, scarlet?



Policy and I have concerns regarding the composution of all wagons. Vote the one who has said nothing useful. Less risk but more info.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9499467 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9499400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craziest damn thing I was just about to make a post about post 44.
> 
> I wanted to ask how much time had elapsed between the start and reset of the game. Post 44 makes not sense to me. it was sent AFTER game start. It would have been something to remember, it is also the post that had me so damn confused.
> 
> 
> This was the new PM
> 
> *Re: Role PM: NEW ONE! *
> 
> When I saw it, I was like WTF happened? It made an impression.
> 
> Post 44: Mertex states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had our role PMs *before* the game started, then got a *new role *after the game started and *before the reset*. I think its strange thing to forget IMO.
> 
> Not to mention post 95 by Mertex as well.
> 
> 
> I don't get why someone would deny  a new role, unless they thought it might implicate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be inane, Cafe.  I got my original PM from Wake telling me my role before the game started, just like everyone else.  I had many other pms, which I was deleting as I went along.  I'm pretty sure now, that I deleted the original pm from wake as there was nothing much to it other than telling me I was Vanilla Townie.
> 
> I was gone all day Saturday, and when I got back late at night, I had a ton of pms, and if there was another pm from wake, if it was worded the same as the original I got,  I must have thought I hadn't deleted the original one, and deleted it then.  *I hadn't even looked at the Game thread, so I didn't know about the hoopla with tn and re-starting the game.*  The first post I read was from tn which you can see below, didn't make much sense to me....it wasn't until several posts later that I saw where there had been a mishap and the game had been restarted.  It was all very confusing to me because I didn't know what had happened, and you were talking about pms that tn had sent to Wake which I knew I hadn't received.  And there was talk about maybe only the people that got the PMs had gotten new roles, and that is why I asked if we were good to go.
> 
> When someone asked if everyone had gotten new role pms, since my role was the same as it had been to begin with, of course, I didn't think I had gotten another one, that is why I said what I did.  Later, it became clear to me that maybe I had deleted the original pm from Wake telling me I was Vanilla Townie, and when I saw the new one, being the same as the original one, I didn't think it was a new one, I thought I had just not deleted it.
> 
> Don't make a mountain out of a molehill.  Your posts are rather confusing because you don't review them before you send them out, and your thinking that you have something is nothing but BS that you are trying to stir up.  I'm not going to explain myself anymore regarding the pms, if you weren't able to understand when I explained it then you're the one with the problem.
> 
> I didn't have any problem understanding Rosie when she said that she was unable to vote for any NK this time *to mean that she was town.*  You blew that out of proportion and tried to make it seem like you had caught Rosie in a slip, when you posted that Town doesn't make NK, then you said "only town does" which is a typo/error, because we know that Scum does, not town...so you must have meant to say Scum, but you didn't even catch your own mistake.  And, now, you're trying to find mistakes in my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> You did not get those PMs Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you really felt the need to get personal there. My first vote for Rosie, was a RVS, with  bit of suspicion and a lot of joking around with Rosie. I would not have included the neighborly stuff and or smiley if I was being terribly serious. Just throwing a vote out there.
> 
> I moved my vote because it was a silly-assed RVS, look at my response to her  reply to me, yet another playful joke. However,  Rosie kept speaking about revenge votes  for past game and this rubbed me wrong and I then voted for her again.
> 
> Your statements which I pointed out just don't make sense to me. period.
Click to expand...



Nothing personal...I hope you're not one that takes everything personal.  I'm just frustrated because I've explained myself several times and here you come....dragging it all out again.

What's not to understand about my comment.  When I logged on late Saturday night, I first went and took care of all my PMs.  So, if I came across a new PM role from Wake, because it was identical to the one I had received earlier,  I just simply figured I had forgotten to delete it and deleted it (the new one) at that time.  After finishing with my pm's...I went to the game thread, and it didn't make sense.  I didn't know why tn posted "What the hell did you do" - and didn't know who he was talking to.  After reading more posts, it became a little more clear that there had been a mishap.  Someone asked if we had gotten new role PMs, and I said no, because I was not aware that I had gotten a second identical one, duh!

So what part of that do you not understand?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why manifold, scarlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policy and I have concerns regarding the composution of all wagons. *Vote the one who has said nothing useful.* Less risk but more info.
Click to expand...


I believe that's the best reason I've seen so far in this game.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I can understand if you're confused because of reason number one. But you've given your reason for voting for TN as :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, *because TN outed himself as scum in a prior role.* The fact that he was scum before the reissue of roles this game has absolutely no indication that he is still scum. You were criticizing Shaitra for doing the same exact thing, and then voted for her in response to her voting for you.
Click to expand...


No, you have been claiming that I voted for tn because he was scum *in the previous Game*.

I voted for tn because there was some confusion as to whether or not Wake had actually re-assigned roles and it was suggested that tn might still be Scum (in this game).  This is still Game 4, before roles were reassigned, it was Game 4.

There is a difference between "previous game" and "previous role".  You have no proof that tn didn't draw the role of Scum in the re-randomizing of roles.  I got the same one again, and so did Rosie according to what she is saying, so why wouldn't it be possible for tn to draw the same role.

I can't believe that you are that dense, you probably are Scum and grasping at straws to vote a Townie out.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why manifold, scarlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policy and I have concerns regarding the composution of all wagons. Vote the one who has said nothing useful. Less risk but more info.
Click to expand...


Makes sense. Mani's silence does make me uneasy. And his response to why he isn't speaking wasn't very townish

I would be willing to vote for him. And at least you're not trying to back out of giving reasons


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Avatar only has one vote, yours.  If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later?   

I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..


So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours.  If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later?
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
Click to expand...


Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.

Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours.  If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later?
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
Click to expand...


Oh puh-leeze.

Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.

That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?

Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours.  If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later?
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Now you're just sounding delusional. Do you even understand what we are doing here. I've stated multiple times that I don't have a problem voting for FA if you give me a reason to. But you guys won't for whatever reason.

Btw please don't think your red herring worked. Mertex admitted I was a mislynch. How would she know I am one unless she is scum? And why is she trying to pretend as if it's a choice between lynching me and no lynch when we have three candidates with multiple votes? Especially when I'm not one of the top three.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours.  If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later?
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Btw it was rd who said I'd suffer if we lynched FA


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I know so far in this game:
> 
> ...count on being called scum by someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short and to the point!
> 
> I left that one out. LOL
> 
> If your post is too short or too long for someone, count on being called scum by someone.
Click to expand...


You forgot to add that questioning the norm is scummy.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated repeatedly from the beginning of this game, *I am tired of us mislynching people* because of roles they have had outside this game. If TN or anyone else is scum,* I want some good reasoning,* not just because they were scum or weren't scum before this game started, or because they were scum in this game before this game restarted.
> 
> Somehow that makes me scummy in a number of your eyes. So be it. But I don't know how opposing lynches based on bad reasoning is scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, for the first vote, how can it be nothing more than a guess if we have nothing more to go on? Scum aren't going to jump out and say their role, unless they're on a suicide mission. What do you suggest for using as a basis for the first vote?
Click to expand...


Theoretically, we have a decent chance of lynching scum.  In practice, townies are far more likely to get lynched.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find illogical about the reasoning I gave about mertex?
> 
> I'm not claiming a smoking gun here. But I have provided reasons she is acting scummy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noticed that as well. Definitely something to keep an eye on.
Click to expand...


Previously, he was the only person pointing out that these inconsistiencies exist.  Also, care to back up that statement with some facts?



RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have already posted I cannot do NK in Game 4.
> 
> Mertex even repeated it.
> 
> Not reading the posts is another sign that a player is Scum.
> 
> Fight to lynch Avatar before FA or go for a lynch of Scum Avatar after FA?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Why even bother clarifying that point.  It makes you look more suspicious.



ScarletRage said:


> Looked at the deadline in 2 days eck...
> 
> Got no time today soo...
> 
> [Vote]Manifold[/vote]



You seem to be having a hard time remembering to bold D:



ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why manifold, scarlet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policy and I have concerns regarding the composution of all wagons. Vote the one who has said nothing useful. *Less risk but more info.*
Click to expand...


I'm on board for this.  It's not like he's likely to be a PR.

*@RosieS:* Convince me that Avatar is scum.  Otherwise we should consider lynching Manifold today.


~~~~~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just sounding delusional. Do you even understand what we are doing here. I've stated multiple times that I don't have a problem voting for FA if you give me a reason to. But you guys won't for whatever reason.
> 
> Btw please don't think your red herring worked. Mertex admitted I was a mislynch. How would she know I am one unless she is scum? And why is she trying to pretend as if it's a choice between lynching me and no lynch when we have three candidates with multiple votes? Especially when I'm not one of the top three.
Click to expand...






Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) you guys can't cite any inconsistencies, but I'm being inconsistent.
> 2) my inconsistencies are because I know things I am pretending not to know. What exactly am I pretending not to know?
> 
> Cause I can tell you that I have no clue who the scum is. I am just making my best guess based on behavior this game.
> 
> You don't have to lynch me, you'll probably just have me killed during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Won't cite, not can't.  Speaking for myself of course
> 
> I'm also making my guesses based on behaviors.   For example you're acting as if you're the leader so far or will  suffer greatly if FA is lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I've told you guys I would vote for FA if you give me some good reasons. *Because I am going to suffer greatly if FA is lynched.*
> 
> There is no reasoning with you guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## tn5421

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw it was rd who said I'd suffer if we lynched FA
Click to expand...


Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw it was rd who said I'd suffer if we lynched FA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.
Click to expand...


Not incorrect at all. In fact you also quoted the post where rd said it. I responded sarcastically that clearly I am willing to switch my vote if they give me a reason to because I'd be suffering oh so much


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just sounding delusional. Do you even understand what we are doing here. I've stated multiple times that I don't have a problem voting for FA if you give me a reason to. But you guys won't for whatever reason.
> 
> Btw please don't think your red herring worked. Mertex admitted I was a mislynch. How would she know I am one unless she is scum? And why is she trying to pretend as if it's a choice between lynching me and no lynch when we have three candidates with multiple votes? Especially when I'm not one of the top three.
Click to expand...


I read that post from [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] that Mani was a poss  mislynch.


----------



## R.D.

Ohoo, I hit post too soon




> I've stated multiple times that I don't have a problem voting for FA if you give me a reason to. But you guys won't for whatever reason.


Avi, I know I've given you my reason.  Why keep up that line of nonsense?


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'll add my 2 cents on Avatar. This whole thing seemed to start, because he said we should not lynch TN based on the PMs which reset the game ( which was a lot of _my_ fault, since I did not know the game had been reset) . Then, it somehow morphed into  Avatar defending TN, and then FA was brought into the convo since both Avatar and FA had a vote on Mertex IIRC. I have FA on my scum list, I don't have a solid reason, except, his posts seems a lot different this game. 


 I think many were pushing Avatar as scum initially, because of his resistance to vote without cause for TN, in fact, I saw this as town like behavior. SR even thought the wagon developed too soon on TN and then said she thought scum was on that wagon. Therefore kinda stating the same Avatar stated, but a hell of a lot more succinctly.  

As far as defense of a player I have also been the recipient of Avatar defending me, he did so in game 3, when a few kept calling me scum, he asked for reasons and said I was not scum, so I don't see this as something new at all-defending players. I also don't see his wanting to ensure we have scum lynched as scummy, I think this is town like. 

Mani asked earlier how town is supposed to act together, I am unsure, but if we have our own reads that people are not scum- but then one is accused of being scum while defending or agreeing with another player, I am unsure how we are supposed to find scum and come together as a town team. 

I read Wake last night in a thread, and he said town in general loses because we allow ourselves to get caught up in the mayhem/drama instead of trying to focus on our mission of finding scum.


----------



## RosieS

tn5421 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw it was rd who said I'd suffer if we lynched FA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.
Click to expand...


This is a good enuff reason. Lynch him  for being  a big, fat liar.

We can get the Boy in his  hidey-hole (Manifold) later.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Scum -
> 
> Avi
> Mani
> Mertex
> ScarletRage
> 
> Null -
> 
> Aye
> Rosie
> 
> Anti-Town -
> 
> Cafe
> MeBelle60
> 
> Leaning Town -
> 
> FA_Q2
> tn5421
> 
> Town -
> 
> R.D.
> Shaitra
> 
> 
> My track record shows that I'm usually wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this massive hedge. Plus it gives Grandma an out regardless of the flip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "hedge," please. I always put out these lists. It's good to compare each others' lists, and my lists can come in handy if I'm NK'd early as usual.
Click to expand...


The reads list is null given they are en vogue here.

It's the "My track record shows that I'm usually wrong" is ugly hedgy shit.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw it was rd who said I'd suffer if we lynched FA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a good enuff reason. Lynch him  for being  a big, fat liar.
> 
> We can get the Boy in his  hidey-hole (Manifold) later.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


He did not lie, RD did say it here in post 324. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501795-post324.html

Avatar repeated it here in post 325

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html

This is the same crap that was happening to me in game 3. I suppose this will be considered _defending Avatar _and it might have my head in a noose, but I don't care. We need to either speak out when we see inconsistencies or false claims. Stating Avatar lied when he did not and pointing out the evidence is just the facts. 


We need facts to work with here. Somehow there must be a way to work together to find scum. I feel this may be achieved if and when we support those who appear to be town to expose those who may be scum. I am not 100 percent sure Avatar is town, but his actions, so far,  seem to be that of town to me.


----------



## R.D.

CaféAuLait;9504616 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good enuff reason. Lynch him  for being  a big, fat liar.
> 
> We can get the Boy in his  hidey-hole (Manifold) later.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not lie, RD did say it here in post 324.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501795-post324.html
> 
> Avatar repeated it here in post 325
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html
> 
> This is the same crap that was happening to me in game 3. I suppose this will be considered _defending Avatar _and it might have my head in a noose, but I don't care. We need to either speak out when we see inconsistencies or false claims. Stating Avatar lied when he did not and pointing out the evidence is just the facts.
> 
> 
> We need facts to work with here. Somehow there must be a way to work together to find scum. I feel this may be achieved if and when we support those who appear to be town to expose those who may be scum. I am not 100 percent sure Avatar is town, but his actions, so far,  seem to be that of town to me.
Click to expand...

Avi stepped in it, but I agree he simply misspoke not lied responding to my observation.

I also agree speaking up with what you notice is not defending it's simply sharing thoughts.  But it's Avi himself who makes the accusation that's its scummy to do so when it suits him, that's one of the inconsistencies with him.  To me that's anti town.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.8*​
*FA_Q2 (4):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
*Mertex (4):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*Manifold (3):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_


*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7​


----------



## RosieS

Also, Avatar wanted only the top three vote getters  be under consideration for lynching......causing himself and myself to drop off.

I have been told only looking out for yourself  is Scum.

And who jumped in and agreed about top vote getters - trying to divert the spotlight from Avatar? 

Yup, FA.  FA not wanting to bus Avatar. Taking on Town himself. 

Suspicious? Heck yeah.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours.  If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later?
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
Click to expand...



Don't play coy.  You're Scum, and you know I'm Town, that's why you're voting for me.  And, I'm not a bit scared of you, I just want to make sure that at least one Scum is lynched.

And, that's true, as Town, I don't know for sure that you are Scum, even though you sound a lot like Scum, but if you succeed in lynching me, you'll for sure not look so innocent to the rest when it is revealed that I'm Town.


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> Also, Avatar wanted only the top three vote getters  be under consideration for lynching......causing himself and myself to drop off.
> 
> I have been told only looking out for yourself  is Scum.
> 
> *And who jumped in and agreed about top vote getters* - trying to divert the spotlight from Avatar?
> 
> Yup, FA.  FA not wanting to bus Avatar. Taking on Town himself.
> 
> Suspicious? Heck yeah.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Because it makes sense.   If you think we can still find a consensus then by all means,  start the wagon but to be frank that might just end up with a no lynch and that is bad for town.  

Your logic is rather convoluted as well.   You claim that I am trying top keep the heat of of avatar but you seem to forget that I am one of those three that I said we should be focusing on.  That certainly does not give avatar any cover if I actually were scum.  

What is scummy is trying to start a wagon at the last min on players that don't have any real votes behind them.   You even made that statement last game in the neighborhood when you said that it was not the time to start a wagon. 

We need to start coalescing right now around someone that we think is scum.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think you are scared of me. Good. I like to make scum sweat.
> 
> Btw I can't help but notice you've already conceded that I am a mislynch. You're right. I am. Which makes me wonder why you are so eager to mislynch me than vote for someone you believe is scum. Unless you are too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh puh-leeze.
> 
> Mertex wouldn't "suffer" if FA were lynched, but YOU said YOU would.
> 
> That is one of the weirdest things posted in any Mafia game. You will suffer from an FA lynch?
> 
> Well, here is a call for mercy. We lynch Avatar first to prevent his "suffering".
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just sounding delusional. Do you even understand what we are doing here. I've stated multiple times that I don't have a problem voting for FA if you give me a reason to. But you guys won't for whatever reason.
> 
> Btw please don't think your red herring worked. Mertex admitted I was a mislynch. How would she know I am one unless she is scum? And why is she trying to pretend as if it's a choice between lynching me and no lynch when we have three candidates with multiple votes? Especially when I'm not one of the top three.
Click to expand...


Quit lying.  I didn't say you would be a mis-lynch.  I'm town, so how the hell am I supposed to be 100% sure you are Scum other than that you have shown by your mis-statements that you are not reading the posts....a very Scummy give-away.  Now you are outright lying saying that I have admitted you are Town.  If I knew you were Town I wouldn't be voting against my own interest....don't play dumb, it doesn't become you and it makes you even more Scummy.

Yes, we have three candidates, but if nobody changes their votes, we don't have a majority on anyone, that's a fact.  I'm surprised that as an experienced player you didn't know that.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitch up the wagon...
> 
> I haven't seen anything really scummy from FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you why FA is scummy.  And not only that, I think that you Avatar and FA_Q2 may very well be our scum.
> 
> FA's very first post is a vote for R.D.
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses *your* confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake.  He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote.  And change he did.  He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game.  That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn.  It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum.  Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it,  because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game.  He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn.  How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> We know that Scum doesn't have to read every single post, they know who we are, and Avatar made a mistake by assuming  that I voted for tn because he was scum in the previous game, and then made a claim that you and I were on the tn wagon, when just a few posts before that, Wake had posted the vote count that showed different.
> 
> 
> Another suspicious move, Avatar FOS R.D. as Scum early on, and of course, FA very conveniently voted for R.D. on Vote Count 1.1.
> 
> That you have not found FA or Avatar Scummy, but are also claiming that I am Scum makes it obvious that the three of you are our Mafia team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really going to argue that you and grandma werent on the TN wagon? despite vote 1.1
Click to expand...


Mine was the first vote. One vote is scarcely a wagon. And it was an RVS vote based on his having caused the reset.

You sound scummier with each post, Avi...


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is on my Scum list. He's not playing the way he usually does. He refuses to claim other than to say he's Town. I already hard claimed Vanilla Townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you claimed to be a vanilla townie? Why on earth would you do that? There is a reason I always refuse to say anything other than I am town aligned. It's specifically so I don't give the scum information to determine who is what so early in the game. If I claim to be a mason, they will night kill me. If I claim to be vanilla town, they will focus on others who may be masons.
> 
> There is absolutely no point telling the scum who to focus on. It's incredibly anti town.
> 
> huge FOS on grandma right now
Click to expand...


Would it kill you to read the thread?

Before the reset I was scum. 

After the reset I am not scum.

"Some people" thought that resetting the roles meant that everyone got exactly the same roles they had before the reset.

I had to claim VT to get them off me and onto scum hunting.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days until deadline.
> 
> Who's the scummiest person on your lists, you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is plenty of time for a lynch, why the rush? Plans this weekend or simply because you want one of the two leader lynched?
Click to expand...


Usually we have our Day 1 lynch well ahead of deadline. Right now we're less than 40 hours away from a No Lynch. If we're gonna do it we need to get a move on.

Or does everyone think a No Lynch would be the better way to go?


----------



## manifold

Avatar is reminding me a lot of Avatar in game 1.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strongest reads are Avi and Mani. Both are "off." Avi's bossy and not flooding the board with posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy this week. I had 3 trials to prepare for, managed to settle all three. A bit more of a priority than flooding the boards.
> 
> I also have never been trying to flood the boards in any of the games. I simply respond to things I feel like responding to. and considering I am still towards the top of the post count, I hardly see how you can say I am not saying anything.
Click to expand...


I didn't say you weren't saying anything, I said you weren't flooding the boards.

And I get the Day 1 crown for RL distractions. Nobody's had a week like this, imagine Peyton Place, Twin Peaks, Dark Shadows, Dallas, General Hospital, and As the World Turns all rolled into one and running 20 hours per day. 

This week's drama features Arrogant And Very Stupid Man-Child vs. Bitter 30-Something Shit-Stirring Spinster. The part of Neighbor That Doesn't Want To Be Involved But Gets Dragged In Anyway is being played by me.

I sleep in a t-shirt and underwear. Without my teeth in. When I first wake up, I go to the bathroom. When I come out of the bathroom I do not like seeing cops on the stairs while I'm in the hall in a t-shirt and underwear with no upper teeth and messy hair - especially since I haven't had my first half pot of coffee yet.

That was the first half hour of Monday. Every hour and day around it is just as whack.



But still, I've been in the game, more so than certain others of note.


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.



So you randomly pick someone to go after without trying to find out why they think she's scum? 

Why do you _not_ think she's scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@ Grandma

I did not think that everyone got _same exact roles_, I did not know the whole game was reset. I thought the roles were only reassigned between the 5 of us who saw or sent the PM. Me, FA_Q2 , Grandma , ScarletRage , and TN, the sender. 

I believed this since there were posts _after the reset_, which read as if _some _did _not _get a new PM role. The fact there were 2 scum ( you and TN)  between the 5 of us involved in the PM situation, the odds were highly likely someone got a duplicate role between the 5 of us, especially given the fact my role was duplicated. 

That is why I asked on the forum and the responses were not clear. I believe something should have been written in the New Role PM to explain the game had been entirely reset- especially for newbies. Yeah, I still consider myself this, as I have yet to get through an entire game,-as the last one was cut very short.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days until deadline.
> 
> Who's the scummiest person on your lists, you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is plenty of time for a lynch, why the rush? Plans this weekend or simply because you want one of the two leader lynched?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually we have our Day 1 lynch well ahead of deadline. Right now we're less than 40 hours away from a No Lynch. If we're gonna do it we need to get a move on.
> 
> Or does everyone think a No Lynch would be the better way to go?
Click to expand...


Did you not read my post (below).  You have claimed that Avatar seems Scummy, so why not vote for him.  Or was your comment just for show?

I'm willing to change my vote from FA to Avatar, if I knew enough would do it to avoid a NL.

Avatar accused me of trying to save myself, said it made me look scummy, but yet, he is willing that we concentrate on lynching one of  the top three, which takes him off the hook....isn't that the same as trying to save himself?












Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find things played out the way you're  claiming.  There are also inconsistencies with your accusations from player to player.   What you call scummy for some, you give passes to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> *So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later*?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours. * If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.*  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  *Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later? *
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this massive hedge. Plus it gives Grandma an out regardless of the flip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "hedge," please. I always put out these lists. It's good to compare each others' lists, and my lists can come in handy if I'm NK'd early as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reads list is null given they are en vogue here.
> 
> It's the "My track record shows that I'm usually wrong" is ugly hedgy shit.
Click to expand...


Seriously, Scarlet, check me out in Games 2 and 3. I'm telling the ugly truth here.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is plenty of time for a lynch, why the rush? Plans this weekend or simply because you want one of the two leader lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually we have our Day 1 lynch well ahead of deadline. Right now we're less than 40 hours away from a No Lynch. If we're gonna do it we need to get a move on.
> 
> Or does everyone think a No Lynch would be the better way to go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post (below).  You have claimed that Avatar seems Scummy, so why not vote for him.  Or was your comment just for show?
> 
> I'm willing to change my vote from FA to Avatar, if I knew enough would do it to avoid a NL.
> 
> Avatar accused me of trying to save myself, said it made me look scummy, but yet, he is willing that we concentrate on lynching one of  the top three, which takes him off the hook....isn't that the same as trying to save himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. One of the difficulties in having the Scum role is trying to pretend you do not know the things you know.
> 
> Thus, you wind up posting inconsistently, which is what R.D. has found in Avatar's posts.
> 
> I can/will switch to FA in order to have consensus, but I see Avatar as the stronger lynch candidate at this time.
> 
> *So....do I fight to lynch Avatar or do I switch to FA now and hope Avatar gets lynched later*?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours. * If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.*  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  *Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later? *
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Do you think 6 people will switch their votes to Avi in the next day and a half? I don't.

It's more likely that 3 people will switch that vote to FA or *you*. Mani's the dark horse right now, 4 people would have to switch for him to get lynched.

Of the top 3 vote-getters Mani's still my #1 scum bet, then you, with FA a distant third.

So if I change my vote tomorrow evening it will be to you, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually we have our Day 1 lynch well ahead of deadline. Right now we're less than 40 hours away from a No Lynch. If we're gonna do it we need to get a move on.
> 
> Or does everyone think a No Lynch would be the better way to go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post (below).  You have claimed that Avatar seems Scummy, so why not vote for him.  Or was your comment just for show?
> 
> I'm willing to change my vote from FA to Avatar, if I knew enough would do it to avoid a NL.
> 
> Avatar accused me of trying to save myself, said it made me look scummy, but yet, he is willing that we concentrate on lynching one of  the top three, which takes him off the hook....isn't that the same as trying to save himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar only has one vote, yours. * If all the ones voting for FA are willing to switch to Avatar, I will gladly switch back to him.*  I had voted for him earlier but no one else was willing to do so.  *Grandma had said she thought Avi seemed Scummy, so, is she willing to switch to Avi and leave Mani for later? *
> 
> I believe a mislynch is better for Town than a NL, because if it turns out we made a mistake, we can at least discard our notions about who was working with the person we lynched..
> 
> 
> So, how many are willing to switch to Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think 6 people will switch their votes to Avi in the next day and a half? I don't.
> 
> It's more likely that 3 people will switch that vote to FA or *you*. Mani's the dark horse right now, 4 people would have to switch for him to get lynched.
> 
> Of the top 3 vote-getters Mani's still my #1 scum bet, then you, with FA a distant third.
> 
> So if I change my vote tomorrow evening it will be to you, Mertex.
Click to expand...



Yep, I guess I was right when I FOS FA/AVatar/Grandma as our Scum Team.  

I knew your *"I think Avatar seems very scummy" *was just for show, and this proves it.  Now you're FOS FA to make it seem that you are not working with them, but after claiming that you thought Avatar was Scum, and just a couple of posts before this you tell him that he is sounding more and more Scummier, yet you are not willing to vote for him?  Hmmmm, seems pretty obvious to me you're Scum.

My only hope is, that if you, FA and Avi succeed in lynching me, that the rest of Town won't be so slow to figure out that you three are Scum, and we can finally win a game.


----------



## Grandma

Because you think you can get 6 people to vote for him?

Give it your best shot.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Because you think you can get 6 people to vote for him?
> 
> Give it your best shot.




I was trying to figure out how many would be willing to switch.  Obviously no one was, not even you, who claimed that Avatar seemed Scummy to you.

So, I'll keep my vote where it is.


----------



## Grandma

Okay. 

I'm sticking with Mani for now, but if enough people switch to Avi or you I will too. But I still think Mani's the scummiest. I want everyone to switch to him.


----------



## MeBelle

Mani???  I better get reading....


----------



## ScarletRage

I'm seriously down for any of the major wagons... maybe when I sober up tomorrow I can pick one.

My biggest desire is Grandma and I don't think she's one of the wagons.

The problem is Grandma's voting with me on Manifold and Mani is the safest.

No one sounds like themselves from a game ago. Blah.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> I'm seriously down for any of the major wagons... maybe when I sober up tomorrow I can pick one.
> 
> My biggest desire is Grandma and I don't think she's one of the wagons.
> 
> The problem is Grandma's voting with me on Manifold and Mani is the safest.
> 
> No one sounds like themselves from a game ago. Blah.



lol.  Were you drunk last game?  That might be one reason that many don't 'sound' the same 

I am starting to get jealous.


----------



## MeBelle

^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^

*UNVOTE*


----------



## manifold

Grandma said:


> *Of the top 3 vote-getters Mani's still my #1 scum bet*, then you, with FA a distant third.
> 
> So if I change my vote tomorrow evening it will be to you, Mertex.



That's a losing bet.

They usually are when there is no substantiation.


----------



## manifold

ScarletRage said:


> I'm seriously down for any of the major wagons... maybe when I sober up tomorrow I can pick one.
> 
> My biggest desire is Grandma and I don't think she's one of the wagons.
> 
> The problem is Grandma's voting with me on Manifold and Mani is the safest.
> 
> No one sounds like themselves from a game ago. Blah.



Why am I the safest?


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you randomly pick someone to go after without trying to find out why they think she's scum?
> 
> Why do you _not_ think she's scum?
Click to expand...


Nothing random about it.   Two voted for her and  posted why.   It's not me claiming no one is giving their reasons.   Anyway, then two more then suspected her = momentum for a train.  Of those 4 I picked one that cast an actual vote.  

I've already said I don't think she's not scum, I just don't know.  It's guesswork not logic based on hard evidence right now.  

I'll switch my vote if necessary. But seriously I have no idea who is scum right now, but a no lynch isn't helpful.


----------



## Mertex

R.D. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you randomly pick someone to go after without trying to find out why they think she's scum?
> 
> Why do you _not_ think she's scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing random about it.   Two voted for her and  posted why.   It's not me claiming no one is giving their reasons.   Anyway, then two more then suspected her = momentum for a train.  Of those 4 I picked one that cast an actual vote.
> 
> I've already said I don't think she's not scum, I just don't know.  It's guesswork not logic based on hard evidence right now.
> 
> I'll switch my vote if necessary. But seriously I have no idea who is scum right now, but a no lynch isn't helpful.
Click to expand...



There's gotta be some Scum in that bunch, and it ain't me.

Ii've made my claim....."FA/Avatar/Grandma" - just wait and see.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> CaféAuLait;9504616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good enuff reason. Lynch him  for being  a big, fat liar.
> 
> We can get the Boy in his  hidey-hole (Manifold) later.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not lie, RD did say it here in post 324.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501795-post324.html
> 
> Avatar repeated it here in post 325
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html
> 
> This is the same crap that was happening to me in game 3. I suppose this will be considered _defending Avatar _and it might have my head in a noose, but I don't care. We need to either speak out when we see inconsistencies or false claims. Stating Avatar lied when he did not and pointing out the evidence is just the facts.
> 
> 
> We need facts to work with here. Somehow there must be a way to work together to find scum. I feel this may be achieved if and when we support those who appear to be town to expose those who may be scum. I am not 100 percent sure Avatar is town, but his actions, so far,  seem to be that of town to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Avi stepped in it, but I agree he simply misspoke not lied responding to my observation.
> 
> I also agree speaking up with what you notice is not defending it's simply sharing thoughts.  But it's Avi himself who makes the accusation that's its scummy to do so when it suits him, that's one of the inconsistencies with him.  To me that's anti town.
Click to expand...


Except I didn't misspeak at all. I blatantly pointed out your accusation is absurd because I would not be willing to jump on the FA, if convinced, if I was suffering so much from him as a choice. The fact that I chose my method of execution as sarcasm doesn't mean I misspoke.

I've been inviting you guys to make a case for him. But you guys really aren't even trying. In fact, I am willing to vote for any of the wagons right now. Though I am more inclined to switch to Mani if i need to switch. He is sounding alot like he did in game two.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar is reminding me a lot of Avatar in game 1.



Funny, you are reminding me alot of game 2. I was just saying that to R.D.

And btw, my game style doesn't change depending on my role. I've played the same way every game. Though the hexes in game three did dampen my style.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*



More reason for me to either stay with mertex or move to mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four of you are pointing to Mertex, without any reasoning that is logical to me.  I saw no other "group" going after anyone else at the time.
> 
> Of you four I picked FA, it could easily have been you, you both had votes, but I only get one.   The point is to get a majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you randomly pick someone to go after without trying to find out why they think she's scum?
> 
> Why do you _not_ think she's scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing random about it.   Two voted for her and  posted why.   It's not me claiming no one is giving their reasons.   Anyway, then two more then suspected her = momentum for a train.  Of those 4 I picked one that cast an actual vote.
> 
> I've already said I don't think she's not scum, I just don't know.  It's guesswork not logic based on hard evidence right now.
> 
> I'll switch my vote if necessary. But seriously I have no idea who is scum right now, but a no lynch isn't helpful.
Click to expand...


I completely agree that a no lynch isn't helpful. I am surprised anyone really thinks that is going to happen. A majority will go one way or another.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 1.8*​
> *FA_Q2 (4):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mertex (4):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> *Manifold (3):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;_
> *Avatar4321 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_
> *RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7​



This was the last count, since then mebelle has has unvoted for FA.

My recommendation would be Rosie and Cafe make a choice on the top three and mebelle make another vote and we see where we stand at that point. Just my recommendation though.


----------



## RosieS

Well ok, stubborn people.

If you wanna hand me the Manifold death, I'll take it.

*Vote : Manifold*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 1.8*​
> *FA_Q2 (4):* _Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *Mertex (4):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
> *Manifold (3):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;_
> *Avatar4321 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_
> *RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> 
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last count, since then mebelle has has unvoted for FA.
> 
> My recommendation would be Rosie and Cafe make a choice on the top three and mebelle make another vote and we see where we stand at that point. Just my recommendation though.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
@CafeAuLait
 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]

We need to have a plan to get a lynch rather just sitting around hoping something materializes. If you guys don't want to make a choice on them, just let me know. You are under no obligation to change your votes, just figured it might be a prudent method to help us figure out which wagon to go with.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Well ok, stubborn people.
> 
> If you wanna hand me the Manifold death, I'll take it.
> 
> *Vote : Manifold*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Please disregard my previous post then.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9504616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not lie, RD did say it here in post 324.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501795-post324.html
> 
> Avatar repeated it here in post 325
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html
> 
> This is the same crap that was happening to me in game 3. I suppose this will be considered _defending Avatar _and it might have my head in a noose, but I don't care. We need to either speak out when we see inconsistencies or false claims. Stating Avatar lied when he did not and pointing out the evidence is just the facts.
> 
> 
> We need facts to work with here. Somehow there must be a way to work together to find scum. I feel this may be achieved if and when we support those who appear to be town to expose those who may be scum. I am not 100 percent sure Avatar is town, but his actions, so far,  seem to be that of town to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi stepped in it, but I agree he simply misspoke not lied responding to my observation.
> 
> I also agree speaking up with what you notice is not defending it's simply sharing thoughts.  But it's Avi himself who makes the accusation that's its scummy to do so when it suits him, that's one of the inconsistencies with him.  To me that's anti town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I didn't misspeak at all. I blatantly pointed out your accusation is absurd because I would not be willing to jump on the FA, if convinced, if I was suffering so much from him as a choice. The fact that I chose my method of execution as sarcasm doesn't mean I misspoke.
> 
> I've been inviting you guys to make a case for him. But you guys really aren't even trying. In fact, I am willing to vote for any of the wagons right now. Though I am more inclined to switch to Mani if i need to switch. He is sounding alot like he did in game two.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say.   Others calling you a liar isn't my problem 

Same goes with you're lying about reasons given.  You don't agree, big deal.  But to claim they aren't there is an attempt to push falsehoods


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> Well ok, stubborn people.
> 
> If you wanna hand me the Manifold death, I'll take it.
> 
> *Vote : Manifold*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Interesting...



RosieS said:


> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## ScarletRage

Manifold, content...where is it?

FA, I got drunk once. Usually I like a slight buzz. It gets me out of my own head.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi stepped in it, but I agree he simply misspoke not lied responding to my observation.
> 
> I also agree speaking up with what you notice is not defending it's simply sharing thoughts.  But it's Avi himself who makes the accusation that's its scummy to do so when it suits him, that's one of the inconsistencies with him.  To me that's anti town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I didn't misspeak at all. I blatantly pointed out your accusation is absurd because I would not be willing to jump on the FA, if convinced, if I was suffering so much from him as a choice. The fact that I chose my method of execution as sarcasm doesn't mean I misspoke.
> 
> I've been inviting you guys to make a case for him. But you guys really aren't even trying. In fact, I am willing to vote for any of the wagons right now. Though I am more inclined to switch to Mani if i need to switch. He is sounding alot like he did in game two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say.   Others calling you a liar isn't my problem
> 
> Same goes with you're lying about reasons given.  You don't agree, big deal.  But to claim they aren't there is an attempt to push falsehoods
Click to expand...


As I've said, they either aren't given or are weak. You seem to forget that. And any attempt I ask for elaboration is dodged.

You guys keep trying to say I'm lying based on you ignoring what I actually said. Are you sure you are reading the conversation?


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Manifold, content...where is it?
> 
> FA, I got drunk once. Usually I like a slight buzz. It gets me out of my own head.



Precisely why his game style is reminding me of game 2. 

The lack of content, not the getting buzzed


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok, stubborn people.
> 
> If you wanna hand me the Manifold death, I'll take it.
> 
> *Vote : Manifold*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yup. I think perhaps Cafe instead of Scarlet, but I agree with Mertex it is definitely FA and Avatar.

I don't think Mani is scum this time...but I will go with his lynch anyway.

Just because.

Co-operating with other Town is not a bad thing.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok, stubborn people.
> 
> If you wanna hand me the Manifold death, I'll take it.
> 
> *Vote : Manifold*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my read:
> 
> Scum:  Scarlet, FA_Q2, Avatar
> 
> Everyone else Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. I think perhaps Cafe instead of Scarlet, but I agree with Mertex it is definitely FA and Avatar.
> 
> I don't think Mani is scum this time...but I will go with his lynch anyway.
> 
> Just because.
> 
> Co-operating with other Town is not a bad thing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Are you? Vote count was 4,4,3  now it's 4,4,4 

Vote Count: 1.8

FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I think perhaps Cafe instead of Scarlet, but I agree with Mertex it is definitely FA and Avatar.
> 
> I don't think Mani is scum this time...but I will go with his lynch anyway.
> 
> Just because.
> 
> Co-operating with other Town is not a bad thing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you? Vote count was 4,4,3  now it's 4,4,4
> 
> Vote Count: 1.8
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
Click to expand...


You missed mebelle's unvote


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I think perhaps Cafe instead of Scarlet, but I agree with Mertex it is definitely FA and Avatar.
> 
> I don't think Mani is scum this time...but I will go with his lynch anyway.
> 
> Just because.
> 
> Co-operating with other Town is not a bad thing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you? Vote count was 4,4,3  now it's 4,4,4
> 
> Vote Count: 1.8
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
Click to expand...


Nope. MeBelle unvoted FA.

3,4,4. No way I am voting Mertex -  she is Town for real, for true, 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

I did, thanks


----------



## R.D.

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I think perhaps Cafe instead of Scarlet, but I agree with Mertex it is definitely FA and Avatar.
> 
> I don't think Mani is scum this time...but I will go with his lynch anyway.
> 
> Just because.
> 
> Co-operating with other Town is not a bad thing.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you? Vote count was 4,4,3  now it's 4,4,4
> 
> Vote Count: 1.8
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. MeBelle unvoted FA.
> 
> 3,4,4. No way I am voting Mertex -  she is Town for real, for true,
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


That still doesn't explain your voting who you say you think is town , Mani over FA


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you? Vote count was 4,4,3  now it's 4,4,4
> 
> Vote Count: 1.8
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. MeBelle unvoted FA.
> 
> 3,4,4. No way I am voting Mertex -  she is Town for real, for true,
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That still doesn't explain your voting who you say you think is town , Mani over FA
Click to expand...


It is a good question. If she thinks FA is scum why vote for mani other than revenge. Is that really a town action?

I don't know who is scum at this point, though I am highly leaning toward mertex at the moment. But I also think Mani and FA could be scum. Right now I'm leaning:

mertex
mani
FA

I also find the fact that she is certain mertex isn't scum interesting. How does she know that?


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you? Vote count was 4,4,3  now it's 4,4,4
> 
> Vote Count: 1.8
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. MeBelle unvoted FA.
> 
> 3,4,4. No way I am voting Mertex -  she is Town for real, for true,
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That still doesn't explain your voting who you say you think is town , Mani over FA
Click to expand...


The FA ship has sailed for right now. I will take the Mani death, that I lust for, at this time and call it even.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manifold, content...where is it?
> 
> FA, I got drunk once. Usually I like a slight buzz. It gets me out of my own head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why* his game style is reminding me of game 2. *
> 
> The lack of content, not the getting buzzed
Click to expand...


You mean the game where I was engaged and posting, actively and often? 



Yeah, just like that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNVOTE*

I need to go back and read through Mani's posts later today to see if my vote should go to him or not. I'm taking what ya'll are saying into consideration as well.


----------



## ScarletRage

Manifold, content... take a stance... somewhere


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More reason for me to either stay with mertex or move to mani.
Click to expand...



MeBelle removing her vote at the prospect of FA becoming the lynched seems rather scummy to me.

Scum votes for their own in the hopes of not appearing like Scum, but when it starts heating up, they either have to hope no one else jumps on the wagon, or they end up removing themselves.  

I think MeBelle's actions says a lot.


----------



## manifold

Avatar seems to be willing to vote for just about anyone (except FA), has been seen more than once talking out of his ass, and is getting belligerent and defensive about it.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*



Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.

Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.

You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.

I hope others are able to see your scummy move.


----------



## FA_Q2

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manifold, content...where is it?
> 
> FA, I got drunk once. Usually I like a slight buzz. It gets me out of my own head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why* his game style is reminding me of game 2. *
> 
> The lack of content, not the getting buzzed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the game where I was engaged and posting, actively and often?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like that.
Click to expand...


As SR points out, content mani.  You have said nothing of value whatsoever up to this point.  That is not helpful for town by any means and looks rather scummy.  Quite a few posts with nothing other than filler in them.  

Essentially, it looks like you are trying to cover being unhelpful by simply raising your post count...


----------



## Mertex

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh.....

Mani has taken his vote off FA, and funny MeBelle did too, like what a coincidence.....hmmmm
doesn't look like that wagon is going anywhere, and I don't want to participate in a NL.

I think MeBelle's action was a scummy move.  I wasn't suspecting Mani nor her, but this has made me suspicious.  Both of them taking their vote off FA.

Okay, I'll throw in my vote for Mani, too, only because some of you are seeing him as Scum, and his non-participation is a detriment to town.  If he turns out to be Town, MeBelle, Avatar and FA are my suspects.

*VOTE:Manifold*


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar seems to be willing to vote for just about anyone (except FA), has been seen more than once talking out of his ass, and is getting belligerent and defensive about it.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*



Not true, I've made it clear I'd be willing to switch my vote to FA.

Interesting vote change btw Another reminder of game 2 when the vote was between Rosie and I and you vote for Luissa out of the blue (I think it was Luissa, don't have time to check) despite the fact that there wasn't anyone else on that vote.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.
> 
> Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.
> 
> You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.
> 
> I hope others are able to see your scummy move.
Click to expand...


I think you may have a point about mebelle. She hasn't added much content either.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.
> 
> Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.
> 
> You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.
> 
> I hope others are able to see your scummy move.
Click to expand...


Damn, any thing that anybody does is "scummy" to you. It's getting old.


----------



## manifold

FA_Q2 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely why* his game style is reminding me of game 2. *
> 
> The lack of content, not the getting buzzed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the game where I was engaged and posting, actively and often?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As SR points out, content mani.  You have said nothing of value whatsoever up to this point.  That is not helpful for town by any means and looks rather scummy.  Quite a few posts with nothing other than filler in them.
> 
> Essentially, it looks like you are trying to cover being unhelpful by simply raising your post count...
Click to expand...


I explained why I voted for FA early in the day, and I explained why I changed my vote to Avatar.

I don't have much of a read on anyone else.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm thinking of switching my vote to mani at this point. I think I'd make 6, but I don't want to accidently hammer. Can we get an official vote count? [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.
> 
> Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.
> 
> You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.
> 
> I hope others are able to see your scummy move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, any thing that anybody does is "scummy" to you. It's getting old.
Click to expand...


Your saying that "anything that anybody does is "scummy" to me" sounds very scummy to me Grandma..........


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Mani has taken his vote off FA, and funny MeBelle did too, like what a coincidence.....hmmmm
> doesn't look like that wagon is going anywhere, and I don't want to participate in a NL.
> 
> I think MeBelle's action was a scummy move.  I wasn't suspecting Mani nor her, but this has made me suspicious.  Both of them taking their vote off FA.
> 
> Okay, I'll throw in my vote for Mani, too, only because some of you are seeing him as Scum, and his non-participation is a detriment to town.  If he turns out to be Town, MeBelle, Avatar and FA are my suspects.
> 
> *VOTE:Manifold*



Ha!

Sad thing about that is you're probably town.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm thinking of switching my vote to mani at this point. I think I'd make 6, but I don't want to accidently hammer. Can we get an official vote count? [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]



quelle surprise!

Bookmark this post folks. Avatar is scum again.


----------



## R.D.

Hmmmm, Rosie falsely claims FA ship has sailed after Mebellle bails then  mani then jumps to a vote that's pretty much useless.


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Mani has taken his vote off FA, and funny MeBelle did too, like what a coincidence.....hmmmm
> doesn't look like that wagon is going anywhere, and I don't want to participate in a NL.
> 
> I think MeBelle's action was a scummy move.  I wasn't suspecting Mani nor her, but this has made me suspicious.  Both of them taking their vote off FA.
> 
> Okay, I'll throw in my vote for Mani, too, only because some of you are seeing him as Scum, and his non-participation is a detriment to town.  If he turns out to be Town, MeBelle, Avatar and FA are my suspects.
> 
> *VOTE:Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Sad thing about that is you're probably town.
Click to expand...


I am Town, but when I asked if anyone was willing to switch over to Avatar, nobody responded...no use in voting for someone that nobody else votes for and ending up with a NL.


----------



## manifold

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Mani has taken his vote off FA, and funny MeBelle did too, like what a coincidence.....hmmmm
> doesn't look like that wagon is going anywhere, and I don't want to participate in a NL.
> 
> I think MeBelle's action was a scummy move.  I wasn't suspecting Mani nor her, but this has made me suspicious.  Both of them taking their vote off FA.
> 
> Okay, I'll throw in my vote for Mani, too, only because some of you are seeing him as Scum, and his non-participation is a detriment to town.  If he turns out to be Town, MeBelle, Avatar and FA are my suspects.
> 
> *VOTE:Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Sad thing about that is you're probably town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Town, but when I asked if anyone was willing to switch over to Avatar, nobody responded...no use in voting for someone that nobody else votes for and ending up with a NL.
Click to expand...


yeah I know.

I thought about making the switch then, but I wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## R.D.

Which is exactly what mani did


----------



## manifold

R.D. said:


> Which is exactly what mani did



I happen to believe strongly now that Avatar is scum.

I make no apologies for my vote.


----------



## manifold

Avatar has been steering people to vote for me exactly the same way he did to many others in his legendary performance from game 1. He's already convinced two to switch to me without making the switch himself. I know I'm town, so I have to believe his focus is scumly, and not merely that of an overzealous, misguided townie.

And overzealous misguided townie would have voted for me by now.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of switching my vote to mani at this point. I think I'd make 6, but I don't want to accidently hammer. Can we get an official vote count? [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quelle surprise!
> 
> Bookmark this post folks. Avatar is scum again.
Click to expand...


Why? Because i'm willing to switch my vote like I said I would? Seriously?

You're just lashing out at this point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNOFFICIAL VOTE COUNT*

FA_Q2 (1): R.D.&#9792;
Mertex (3): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
Manifold (5): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;

Not Voting: MeBelle60&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;


----------



## Mertex

manifold said:


> Avatar has been steering people to vote for me exactly the same way he did to many others in his legendary performance from game 1. He's already convinced two to switch to me without making the switch himself. I know I'm town, so I have to believe his focus is scumly, and not merely that of an overzealous, misguided townie.
> 
> And overzealous misguided townie would have voted for me by now.



Well, don't feel bad.  I believe it was Avatar himself that told me that fighting for self-preservation was anti-town.  If you turn out to be Town, Avatar is definitely going to be my next target, then FA, and Grandma.  I have said over and over that I believe they are our Scum team, but what do I know....I'm just a plain townie...if I'm lynched it won't hurt town so bad.

What will hurt town is the fact that they don't seem to pay attention.  I'll die and they'll focus on some innocuous other player rather than concentrate on the ones that were pushing the hardest for me.  When you hammered me early in Game 2, I told them to take a hard look at you, and what did they do, they went and voted for someone that was just as confused as they were.....that's a fact.


----------



## manifold

Since I'm somewhere around L-1 or L-2, I feel obligated to inform everyone that RW beckons and I'm not sure how much time I'll be able to devote to defending myself between now and the deadline.

Just look at how my wagon got rolling and how you recall other day 1 townie wagons getting going in the past. If you think this one is any different, you're fooling yourself.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Manifold*

If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.


----------



## manifold

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.



You mistyped when.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar has been steering people to vote for me exactly the same way he did to many others in his legendary performance from game 1. He's already convinced two to switch to me without making the switch himself. I know I'm town, so I have to believe his focus is scumly, and not merely that of an overzealous, misguided townie.
> 
> And overzealous misguided townie would have voted for me by now.



I haven't steered anyone to you. Rosie could have chosen FA or Mertex just as much as you. I sure as heck didn't tell her who to vote for. And she wouldn't have listened to me if I had.

And you seriously think I have convinced mertex to vote for you? Despite the fact that I've been going after her most of this day?

I know I can be persuasive mani, but I'm not _THAT_ good. I am very flattered that you think I am.

Right now, I'd just like to avoid a no lynch situation. I'd prefer if people joined me on mertex, but with Aye jumping the wagon to make a closer decision and two people jumping on your wagon, it seems logical for me to consider jumping on as well. Especially since I stated several times that I would be fine with any of the wagons at this point.

What I find interesting is that instead of you looking at one of the other wagons, you jump on me. It's an odd vote mani. And just like your odd vote round 1 of game 2 tipped me off that you were suspicious, your odd vote now and your lack of saying anything of substance is making me suspicious in this game.

So why should everyone jump off you and onto me? Why shouldn't I vote for you at this point?


----------



## manifold

Go back and re-read Avatars posts and tell me he isn't pulling strings and getting defensive just like he did in Game 1.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistyped when.
Click to expand...


No, but whoever hammers you will be torn to pieces on Day 2 if you're found out to be town. Will it be Avi, as he claimed he'd switch to vote for you, or not?


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar has been steering people to vote for me exactly the same way he did to many others in his legendary performance from game 1. He's already convinced two to switch to me without making the switch himself. I know I'm town, so I have to believe his focus is scumly, and not merely that of an overzealous, misguided townie.
> 
> And overzealous misguided townie would have voted for me by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't steered anyone to you. Rosie could have chosen FA or Mertex just as much as you. I sure as heck didn't tell her who to vote for. And she wouldn't have listened to me if I had.
> 
> And you seriously think I have convinced mertex to vote for you? Despite the fact that I've been going after her most of this day?
> 
> I know I can be persuasive mani, but I'm not _THAT_ good. I am very flattered that you think I am.
> 
> Right now, I'd just like to avoid a no lynch situation. I'd prefer if people joined me on mertex, but with Aye jumping the wagon to make a closer decision and two people jumping on your wagon, it seems logical for me to consider jumping on as well. Especially since I stated several times that I would be fine with any of the wagons at this point.
> 
> What I find interesting is that instead of you looking at one of the other wagons, you jump on me. It's an odd vote mani. And just like your odd vote round 1 of game 2 tipped me off that you were suspicious, your odd vote now and your lack of saying anything of substance is making me suspicious in this game.
> 
> So why should everyone jump off you and onto me? Why shouldn't I vote for you at this point?
Click to expand...


I don't believe you.


----------



## R.D.

*unvote*

Removing myself from the crazy


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.



based on what exactly? I haven't told a person to vote for mani. In fact, we'd have a much better case for a mertex wagon if you hadn't jumped off it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*UNOFFICIAL VOTE COUNT - HAMMER WARNING*

Mertex (3): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
Manifold (6): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;

Not Voting: MeBelle60&#9792;,  R.D.&#9792;


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistyped when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but whoever hammers you will be torn to pieces on Day 2 if you're found out to be town. Will it be Avi, as he claimed he'd switch to vote for you, or not?
Click to expand...


So whomever hammers mani is scum if he is town. odd statement considering I wouldn't have been the possible hammer if you hadn't jumped on the wagon while I was waiting for a vote count.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on what exactly? I haven't told a person to vote for mani. In fact,* we'd have a much better case for a mertex wagon* if you hadn't jumped off it.
Click to expand...


How so, in your opinion?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mistyped when.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but whoever hammers you will be torn to pieces on Day 2 if you're found out to be town. Will it be Avi, as he claimed he'd switch to vote for you, or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whomever hammers mani is scum if he is town. odd statement considering I wouldn't have been the possible hammer if you hadn't jumped on the wagon while I was waiting for a vote count.
Click to expand...


No, it does not mean that person is scum. It does mean that the person that hammers him will be questioned by all us townies come Day 2, as has happened in past games.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: Manifold*
> 
> If Mani is lynched and flips town, I'll be looking very closely at Avi come Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on what exactly? I haven't told a person to vote for mani. In fact,* we'd have a much better case for a mertex wagon* if you hadn't jumped off it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so, in your opinion?
Click to expand...


Until you jumped off both mani and mertex had the same amount of votes. You pushed the mani vote count up. We could have persuaded people either way, at this point mani is the only likely lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex would have had 4 votes if I stayed on her, and Mani had 5 at that point. My vote put him at 6. They did not have the same amount of votes.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Hmmmm, Rosie falsely claims FA ship has sailed after Mebellle bails then  mani then jumps to a vote that's pretty much useless.



This game is very weird.

And it's completely demonstrating that us townies aren't very good at unifying. I say that because I find it unlikely that everyone who is involved in the craziness that's going on is scum.

Means I am going to rethink things in day two if I survive tonight.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm declaring my intent to vote for mani. If anyone has reasons why I shouldn't let me know.

You guys are going to question me anyway. I've got nothing to hide because I'm not scum.

I'm leaving work in about an hour or so. I'll hammer before I leave if there are no objections


----------



## FA_Q2

Well, I still think we should be lynching Mertex &#8211; she seems the scummiest to me and the only real logic for voting mani is that he is not posting much &#8211; something that I think is a standard for him.  A lynch for mani is better than a no lunch though so I don&#8217;t have any objections.  I will likely be away until after the hammer but I might be able to monitor the thread on my phone.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.9*​
*Manifold (L-1):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*Mertex (3):* _Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, _
*Avatar4321 (1):* _Manifold&#9794;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_


*Not Voting (2):* _MeBelle60&#9792;,R.D.&#9792; _

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8​


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Of the top 3 vote-getters Mani's still my #1 scum bet*, then you, with FA a distant third.
> 
> So if I change my vote tomorrow evening it will be to you, Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a losing bet.
> 
> They usually are when there is no substantiation.
Click to expand...


Mani just wants to be the vig 




Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.
> 
> Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.
> 
> You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.
> 
> I hope others are able to see your scummy move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you may have a point about mebelle. She hasn't added much content either.
Click to expand...


I should have elaborated. NOT elaborating doesn't make me scum.

I pulled my vote because I didn't see where FAQ was defending himself much.

The lack of defence, plus his drooling all over SR, is what made me feel sad for him. 



Avatar4321 said:


> I'm declaring my intent to vote for mani. If anyone has reasons why I shouldn't let me know.
> 
> You guys are going to question me anyway. I've got nothing to hide because I'm not scum.
> 
> I'm leaving work in about an hour or so. I'll hammer before I leave if there are no objections



No objection...I ain't hammering this time. 

Every time I hammer I have to face a sh!tstorm after.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote: Manifold*

this day went faster than I expected.


----------



## RosieS

Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.

Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.

Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch

*Vote: Avatar*.

Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.

Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

So?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Rosie, Avi's vote hammered Mani. You changing your vote changes nothing where the lynch is concerned. It was too late.


----------



## ScarletRage

Just highlight something before nightfall, why has no one called out my lack of content other than to say Mani is not posting content and reaction fishing?

It's hammered now, so naught can be done but damn... I'm getting a sense of being labeled as town for breathing.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



so you wait till after I hammer?


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you wait till after I hammer?
Click to expand...


It's clear you two were typing at the same time and posted within seconds of eachother


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you wait till after I hammer?
Click to expand...


I caught that too, Avi. There wasn't just one or two posts in between the vote count Wake put up, but several - enough to make me wonder if Rosie even read the posts or paid attention to what was going on.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you wait till after I hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear you two were typing at the same time and posted within seconds of eachother
Click to expand...


Maybe. maybe not. it's a minutes difference.

I did give her over an hour to do it.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Well, I still think we should be lynching Mertex  she seems the scummiest to me and the only real logic for voting mani is that he is not posting much  something that I think is a standard for him.  A lynch for mani is better than a no lunch though so I dont have any objections.  I will likely be away until after the hammer but I might be able to monitor the thread on my phone.




Yeah, well I think we should be lynching you.  The fact that you and AVi have been like siamese twins sure doesn't ring Town.  And I noticed you waited until the last hour to make your declaration....how scummy is that?


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW Rosie, mani is telling the truth about me convincing you to vote for him? How exactly did I do that?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still think we should be lynching Mertex  she seems the scummiest to me and the only real logic for voting mani is that he is not posting much  something that I think is a standard for him.  A lynch for mani is better than a no lunch though so I dont have any objections.  I will likely be away until after the hammer but I might be able to monitor the thread on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well I think we should be lynching you.  The fact that you and AVi have been like siamese twins sure doesn't ring Town.  And I noticed you waited until the last hour to make your declaration....how scummy is that?
Click to expand...


Siamese twins? seriously?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you wait till after I hammer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I caught that too, Avi. There wasn't just one or two posts in between the vote count Wake put up, but several - enough to make me wonder if Rosie even read the posts or paid attention to what was going on.
Click to expand...


Maybe she did just happen to do it a minute later than me without realizing I was about to do it. it's still odd considering i gave everyone well over an hour to do so. Announced my intent to hammer it at that time.

And everything mani is saying about me manipulating her to vote for mani? No one forced her to vote for mani to begin with. In fact, R.D. and I both questioned why she was voting for mani when she said she didn't find mani as scum and did find FA as scum.

Freaking bizarre day.


----------



## manifold

I definitely didn't get lynched by townies alone.

You can bet on that.

I just wonder how many masons were in on the mislynch? 

idiots!


----------



## manifold




----------



## manifold

I don't think Avatar is dumb enough to have been manipulated by scum to do their bidding so willingly and thoroughly.

The only logical conclusion is he is scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


>



Thank you for the laugh mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> I don't think Avatar is dumb enough to have been manipulated by scum to do their bidding so willingly and thoroughly.
> 
> The only logical conclusion is he is scum.



I wasn't going to risk a no lynch mani. Not to mention the flip is going to tell us quite a bit.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Avatar is dumb enough to have been manipulated by scum to do their bidding so willingly and thoroughly.
> 
> The only logical conclusion is he is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to risk a no lynch mani. Not to mention the flip is going to tell us quite a bit.
Click to expand...


Oh Really, what exactly is it going to tell you when I flip vanilla townie?


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Avatar is dumb enough to have been manipulated by scum to do their bidding so willingly and thoroughly.
> 
> The only logical conclusion is he is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to risk a no lynch mani. Not to mention the flip is going to tell us quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Really, what exactly is it going to tell you when I flip vanilla townie?
Click to expand...


That we need to look at those who voted for you, when, and why.

In particular, I am thinking we need to take a look at least at Rosie.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to risk a no lynch mani. Not to mention the flip is going to tell us quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Really, what exactly is it going to tell you when I flip vanilla townie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That we need to look at those who voted for you, when, and why.
> 
> In particular, I am thinking we need to take a look at least at Rosie.
Click to expand...



Yeah, how about the person who led the wagon. You know, the guy known as Avatar1234? 


There was no wagon on me until you fingered me, then it took off like a bat outta hell.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you wait till after I hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught that too, Avi. There wasn't just one or two posts in between the vote count Wake put up, but several - enough to make me wonder if Rosie even read the posts or paid attention to what was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she did just happen to do it a minute later than me without realizing I was about to do it. it's still odd considering i gave everyone well over an hour to do so. Announced my intent to hammer it at that time.
> 
> And everything mani is saying about me manipulating her to vote for mani? No one forced her to vote for mani to begin with. In fact, R.D. and I both questioned why she was voting for mani when she said she didn't find mani as scum and did find FA as scum.
> 
> Freaking bizarre day.
Click to expand...


You announced you'd hammer at 1:10.
Wake posted the vote count at 1:44.
You hammered at 2:15 - 31 minutes after the vote count was posted.
Rosie changed her vote to you at 2:16 - 32 minutes after the last vote count was posted and 1 hour 6 minutes after you announced you'd hammer. 

Rosie had plenty of time to change her vote before you put your vote in. 

I didn't notice the time between her vote change and your vote until just now. Odd, but it is what it is. It doesn't mean anything other than her post went in a few seconds after yours did.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


>



 

Mani, if you are town, we'll be looking at those that led the way for you to be put outside.


----------



## manifold

Rosie has hedged her vote by saying she believes I'm townie, which suggests she might believe it because she knows it.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Really, what exactly is it going to tell you when I flip vanilla townie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That we need to look at those who voted for you, when, and why.
> 
> In particular, I am thinking we need to take a look at least at Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, how about the person who led the wagon. You know, the guy known as Avatar1234?
> 
> 
> There was no wagon on me until you fingered me, then it took off like a bat outta hell.
Click to expand...


Except I didn't lead a wagon. All I did was suggest that we seek a compromise from the three existing wagons.


----------



## manifold

If you're really town Avatar, then you got played like a Stradivarius bro. 

No offense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

manifold said:


> Rosie has hedged her vote by saying she believes I'm townie, which suggests she might believe it because she knows it.



Note taken!


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani, if you are town, we'll be looking at those that led the way for you to be put outside.
Click to expand...


Why do you seem to think you are immune from investigation if he flips town? I find the fact that you jumped in for the sixth vote when I said I was considering it and waiting for a vote count odd. And then you pronounced that we should suspect the person who hammers as scum immediately afterwards.

Don't think I am not keeping an aye on you.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> If you're really town Avatar, then you got played like a Stradivarius bro.
> 
> No offense.



may be i did. who knows. I'm not scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Rosie has hedged her vote by saying she believes I'm townie, which suggests she might believe it because she knows it.



Rosie is all over the place. The question is that because she is scum or because she is rosie?


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no wagon on me until you fingered me, then it took off like a bat outta hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I didn't lead a wagon. All I did was suggest that we seek a compromise from the three existing wagons.
Click to expand...



Am I the only person who sees Avatar as leading my wagon?


----------



## RosieS

Scum would hammer Town. Scum does not say - oops, this is a mislynch going on here., 

I will properly be the NK anyway and it's too bad.

I tried, at least.

You know Avatar is the scum, Mani.....I have no doubt of it, too

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

manifold said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no wagon on me until you fingered me, then it took off like a bat outta hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I didn't lead a wagon. All I did was suggest that we seek a compromise from the three existing wagons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who sees Avatar as leading my wagon?
Click to expand...


I am really flattered that you see me as this all powerful person who can somehow create a wagon, while voting for someone else, and then convince people vote for it while waiting till the last possible second to join it.

I mean I know I can be persuasive in some instances, but even i don't believe my powers are this great.


----------



## RosieS

Not properly -autoincorrect- but probably.

I am almost always second to the Dead Zone.

At least it will not be riding a bus.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Scum would hammer Town. Scum does not say - oops, this is a mislynch going on here.,
> 
> I will properly be the NK anyway and it's too bad.
> 
> I tried, at least.
> 
> You know Avatar is the scum, Mani.....I have no doubt of it, too
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I feel like we've had a similar discussion in a previous game. Namely game 2. Can you remind me who was town and who was scum then?


----------



## Avatar4321

See you guys in the morning if i survive.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani, if you are town, we'll be looking at those that led the way for you to be put outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you seem to think you are immune from investigation if he flips town? I find the fact that you jumped in for the sixth vote when I said I was considering it and waiting for a vote count odd. And then you pronounced that we should suspect the person who hammers as scum immediately afterwards.
> 
> Don't think I am not keeping an aye on you.
Click to expand...


What makes you think I'd assume I'm immune to anything in this game? I've never said I was, nor have I implied that I am. You waiting on a vote count has nothing to do with who or when I decide to vote for someone. I unvoted earlier in the day, saying I'd be looking at Mani's posts to see whether or not I should vote for him. I don't recall you saying that you'd specifically be the sixth voter either. I also never said we should suspect the one that hammers as being scum. I said this:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-30.html#post9508286

Avi, don't twist words around when it's easy for us to post what was actually said.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum would hammer Town. Scum does not say - oops, this is a mislynch going on here.,
> 
> I will properly be the NK anyway and it's too bad.
> 
> I tried, at least.
> 
> You know Avatar is the scum, Mani.....I have no doubt of it, too
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like we've had a similar discussion in a previous game. Namely game 2. Can you remind me who was town and who was scum then?
Click to expand...


What was the word you used? Delusional. We have had no such discussion before.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 1.10*​
*Manifold (LYNCH!):* _tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;_
*Mertex (2):* _FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;_
*Avatar4321 (1):* _Manifold&#9794;_
*RosieS (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_

*Not Voting (2):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792; _

*~* With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 7/26/14, @ 3pm central.*

*A majority vote has been reached!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9​


----------



## Wake

*"Oh HELL no!," manifold screamed as the Town descended upon him. 

"You've got me ALL WRONG," he pleaded, "I would NEVER be capable of clever deviousness! You've GOT to believe me!

The crowd was undeterred, hell-bent on lynching this clever little trickster. "Someone's got to die," they said, "and it may as well be you, 'cause you're clever."






Up high upon the gallows, manifold searched for the words it would take to get them to spare his life. "It's, no, seriously, it's not me. Look at THAT person! Look at that grin! The GRINNN!!! OH %#$@ NO&#8212;!!!"

*SNAP!*

Manifold, Vanilla Townie, has perished.






Night 2 begins.

Mason/Scum QT threads now open!

Please submit your Night Actions via PM.

Deadline ends 7/27/14, @ 4pm central time.*


----------



## Wake

*Late in the hazy darkness of Night, a scream pierced the sleepy silence.

ScarletRage, Vanilla Townie, has been murdered!

It is now Day 2.

With 11 alive, it take 6 to lynch!

Deadline expires 8/3/14, 4pm central.*


----------



## Avatar4321

dang scarlet died? That sucks.

That doesn't tell us much of anything does it?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RIP Scarlet


----------



## RosieS

RIP, Miss Scarlet. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

So why kill scarlet? Did she piss off one of the scum? Is it because they didn't think they could lynch her? Because she is an experienced player? Or some other reason?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> So why kill scarlet? Did she piss off one of the scum? Is it because they didn't think they could lynch her? Because she is an experienced player? Or some other reason?




Why don't you tell us, Avatar?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why kill scarlet? Did she piss off one of the scum? Is it because they didn't think they could lynch her? Because she is an experienced player? Or some other reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you tell us, Avatar?
Click to expand...


If I knew, I wouldn't have to ask.

But unfortunately, I wasn't privy to your nighttime conversations.


----------



## R.D.

Scum ain't too bright this game.   She went after Mani hard,  she led the train.  I have almost no doubt she would have been the next lynch.   If they thought she was a mason they are nuts


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Scum ain't too bright this game.   She went after Mani hard,  she led the train.  I have almost no doubt she would have been the next lynch.   If they thought she was a mason they are nuts



Why were you so sure she wasn't a mason? I didn't have an indication one way or another. 

I don't know if she would have been the next lynch, but you are right, she did pretty much start the mani wagon. before she voted for him, there wasnt much look at mani.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum ain't too bright this game.   She went after Mani hard,  she led the train.  I have almost no doubt she would have been the next lynch.   If they thought she was a mason they are nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so sure she wasn't a mason? I didn't have an indication one way or another.
> 
> I don't know if she would have been the next lynch, but you are right, she did pretty much start the mani wagon. before she voted for him, there wasnt much look at mani.
Click to expand...


No, she did not "start" the Mani wagon, she just voted along with others, YOU drove it, even if subtly. 

*APPLAUSE*

That was fabulous Avatar, (snark) the show you put on was amazing, so much so, I felt badly for you, as if everyone was piling on you, and I pointed out some misstatements. 

Post 334 Avatar asks will it be one of the top three who will be lynched as points out the time constraints, (vote 1.7)  Manifold had  3 votes, while FA had 4 and Mertex had 4.


FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;,ScarletRage&#9792;


FA pops in and says well it will probably be one of us three, meaning the top three up for lynch. Post 335. 

Then the vote starts to change to Mani. 

Avatar asks SR why she voted Mani and she said it was a PL, Avatar agrees with SR and says Mani isnt speaking townish. 340

Mertex asks how many are willing to switch to Avatar, she and he have been arguing for a lot of the game. 341, but then votes for Mani in post 411, she says it is because there was not much response to vote for Avatar, and there was not. Grandma kinda redirected her going for Avatar, wondering if Mertex could get 6 to change their votes. 

Avatar announces he is considering changing his vote to Mani, still pushing the wagon, ever so inconceivably. 416

There is more...

Avatar is scum IMO. 

*FOS*
FA_Q2
Grandma
FOS: 
MeBelle (for her removal of her vote for FA when he could have been lynched) 
Rosie 

*VOTE: Avatar*


----------



## CaféAuLait

SR lynch IMO.

1.She told everyone to stop claiming they were VT, thereby exposing possible Masons. Scum may have assumed she was a Mason for pointing that out. She also kept asking people will you be my mason (I had no clue what she meant there) bringing even more attention to the mason aspect of the game. 

2.Scum also picked her IMO because she would not have given them up.  She was a bit quiet and did not have too many opinions on who scum was. Except she was after Grandma- and if I recall Avatar in one post, I may have misremembered that,  there may have been a few more I missed, feel free to add. 


We can go back to see who she was suspicious of but the way I read scum QTs they are not going to lynch the person who they may think will point to them, or the most outspoken against them- they will pick someone who is a bit quieter, SR is outspoken but did not have too many opinions on who was scum, unless I missed it. I am thinking Scum thought she may be a mason because of the comments above. Or she may have noted something which I totally missed. This is a hasty response, I may have missed a lot.


----------



## RosieS

Yeah, Avatar is Scum.

Someone asked me how I know Mertex is not Scum. She reacted as strongly, and as irritably, to the notion of  being Scum just because she was in the prior game.

I felt the exact same irritability and frustration of being suspect just for being Scum in game #2.

The reaction is so honest that Mertex is not Scum this time.

But Avatar's diverting of suspicion to everyone but Avatar is telling. He offers no explanation for his contradictions, just saying that everyone has no proof.

Yeah, right.

*Vote: Avatar*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

I guess that should read SRs "NK", not "lynch" as I wrote above. Sorry about that. 

I also just noted she thought RD was scummy after SR voted for me- she moved on to RD. At the time I thought she was testing the water to see how people responded to her throwing votes out there- I may be totally off though, perhaps there was more to her thinking  process I did not see. I am going back to read more carefully to see what else I forgot or missed.


----------



## Avatar4321

I didnt push a damn thing. I didn't even encourage anyone to vote for mani. I only suggested that we have make a decision about the vote because we had less than a day. I was hoping we would get behind mertex, but when it became obvious that wasn't going to happen i told you I would switch to mani.

Interesting how you did a 180 since yesterday though. Had some time to talk it over last night?


----------



## Avatar4321

I have a theory of why SR was targeted. It's because she is an experienced player and the scum knew if they were going to be pushing to wagon certain players, myself included, they didn't need someone questioning them.

Don't you find it odd that Cafe was supposedly supporting me yesterday and this day just starts and she already has turned on me. It's convenient. The only question is it because you are a mason or scum? I'm leaning toward the latter.

Why? Because it's also convenient that cafe didn't vote for any of the top 3. She voted for for Rosie. Someone no one else was voting for. Kind of like mani did in game 2.

FOS - Cafe.

I still suspect Mertex, but as I said at the end of last round, if mani wasn't scum I would take a step back and do some reevaluating. And because is playing more like previous games than game 3 whens she was scum.

I plan on keeping my eye on a number of you this round though. But Cafe is definitely sending up some red flags.


----------



## CaféAuLait

A 180 with what there Avatar? 

I already stated I thought many were piling on you and it reminded me of what happened to me in game 3 with misstatements. I also said I was not sure you were not scum  when I made my post and *at the time*, you were reading town,  and I believed we needed to point out inconsistencies- which I did. I mentioned it above. Then I left the game for about 7 or 8 hours and came back to Mani being lynched. I was like WTF just happened. 

Heck, I came back to the game an you @@ me to pick someone to lynch but the game had already been closed because a lynch had occurred. 

But there you go again, pointing the scum finger when someone points out the stuff you were doing they found suspicious. What was that called? Oh yeah, OMGUS!


----------



## Shaitra

Hmm, that is an interesting turn of events.  I will need to review a bunch before giving my opinion on what I think the NK means.  I am currently V/LA but should be back Monday night.


----------



## Avatar4321

yeah I did @ you. To see where you'd go. Then Mebelle jumped off FA. And Aye jumped off Mertex when Rosie jumped on Mani putting him higher. 

BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.


----------



## Avatar4321

And yes I find it suspicious that you keep your vote on Rosie and then do a 180 against me today.

It's highly suspicious. Especially since it looks like you've been thinking about this quite a while with your posts.


----------



## RosieS

Whatevs, Avatar. You still remain the SCUMMIEST.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer? 


Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred. 

 The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do. 

 I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon. 

Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9521603 said:
			
		

> I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer?
> 
> 
> Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred.
> 
> The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do.
> 
> I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon.
> 
> Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/9508871-post450.html

when i tried to get your attention yesterday, we had three potential wagons. Mebelle jumped off FA. which made FA and Mani equal in votes. I thought, looks like we may lynch mertex. Rosie then jumped on mani citing revenge.

After mertex failed to get a wagon against me started, she also jumped on the mani wagon. I am not sure if that was before or after Aye shifted from a mertex vote to a no vote. At that point, I realized mani had 5 votes for him and it was getting close to the deadline within the next day, I said I was considering shifting to mani. Why? Because I didn't want a no lynch and the other two wagons were pretty much falling apart at that point. However, before I actually voted, I wanted a vote count since I wasn't sure if it was 5 or 6 votes at that point since alot of people had been switching. While I was waiting for the vote count Aye jumped on mani.

That point mani at L1. I had already said I was willing to vote, Aye made some comment that anyone who votes to hammer will be number one on the lynch list tomorrow. I found that to be an odd comment and said so. Shortly after that I said I was willing to be the hammer vote because I have no problem being questioned. being as though I am innocent. I said I would hammer an hour or so after that when I was at the end of the work day if no one had an issue with it.

After i finished worked, I checked, had several people say they were fine with the hammer. No one had jumped off, and so i hammered. A minute later Rosie tried to unvote.


----------



## Avatar4321

Let me know if that link works cafe. it should.

The fact that you didn't even know rosie tried to unvote after the hammer actually makes me alittle less suspicious. I can't imagine the scum didn't talk about that.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9521603 said:
			
		

> I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer?
> 
> 
> Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred.
> 
> The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do.
> 
> I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon.
> 
> Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.



I will give you the post number:  #486.

I am not ashamed ...I had doubt that I did the right thing and offered to get past my revenge vote and change it. Read it for yourself.

Avatar is just resentful that I almost spoiled his glee at hammering  Mani but for a few seconds.

Maturity has never been Avatar's forte.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Whatevs, Avatar. You still remain the SCUMMIEST.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



So you guys say. I'm playing exactly like I did in game 2. Except I didn't have a wagon on me this game, yet.

It's weird though, i'm even arguing with the same three of you. 

I am suspicious of alot of you, that's true. But im not being paranoid since there are a number of you trying to kill me. You being one of the main ones rosie. I still havent decided if it's because you are scummy or just because you tunnel like crazy.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9521603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer?
> 
> 
> Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred.
> 
> The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do.
> 
> I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon.
> 
> Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the post number:  #486.
> 
> I am not ashamed ...I had doubt that I did the right thing and offered to get past my revenge vote and change it. Read it for yourself.
> 
> Avatar is just resentful that I almost spoiled his glee at hammering  Mani but for a few seconds.
> 
> Maturity has never been Avatar's forte.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Weird, cause I don't resent you at all. Nor did i take glee in hammering Mani. We needed to avoid a no lynch, he had made some suspicious moves, and then Aye went ahead and said whomever would be hammered would be number one suspect to be lynched today. At that point I didn't think anyone would have the guts to hammer him leaving us in a no lynch situation.

Not to mention I gave you well over an hour to switch your vote. Not to mention you could have changed your vote any time prior to me announcing my intent. Not to mention the mani wagon wouldn't have even taken off if you hadn't jumped on mani for the revenge vote to begin with and people hadn't jumped off the other wagons.

There is still a huge question you need to answer Rosie. Why did you vote for Mani when you thought he was innocent and not vote for FA who you thought was scum when he had more votes at the time?


----------



## Avatar4321

The more I think about it, i am wondering if Rosie was trying to get the mani vote going and them jump off at the last minute with the hopes that someone else would add a 7th vote and mani would still get lynched just without her vote.

Of course, I may just be overanalyzing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9521603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer?
> 
> 
> Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred.
> 
> The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do.
> 
> I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon.
> 
> Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the post number:  #486.
> 
> I am not ashamed ...I had doubt that I did the right thing and offered to get past my revenge vote and change it. Read it for yourself.
> 
> Avatar is just resentful that I almost spoiled his glee at hammering  Mani but for a few seconds.
> 
> Maturity has never been Avatar's forte.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I just went back and read it is actually post 450 where you withdraw your post after Avatar's hammer, seconds in-between the hammer and your withdraw of your  vote.  Which tells me you most likely did not know Mani had been hammered when Avatar did so.

 I know you play in the past, and that is not something to slam you with, it is just anti-town, or very anti-town IMO. But you know I still love ya,  even if I find you suspicious for playing in that manner and still do- something I believed you to be using this game to play scummy and get away with it. 

I don't think Avatar is "resentful" about your "almost spoiling his glee", I think Avatar is highlighting it to take suspicion off of him and redirect it to you. So, the question is, are you town and finally saw your past vengeance hurts us as town,  or is Avatar trying to bus one of his own? 

I think your candor about the  Mani situation and your vote withdraw might make me lean more town - for now.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9521603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer?
> 
> 
> Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred.
> 
> The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do.
> 
> I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon.
> 
> Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the post number:  #486.
> 
> I am not ashamed ...I had doubt that I did the right thing and offered to get past my revenge vote and change it. Read it for yourself.
> 
> Avatar is just resentful that I almost spoiled his glee at hammering  Mani but for a few seconds.
> 
> Maturity has never been Avatar's forte.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird, cause I don't resent you at all. Nor did i take glee in hammering Mani. We needed to avoid a no lynch, he had made some suspicious moves, and then Aye went ahead and said whomever would be hammered would be number one suspect to be lynched today. At that point I didn't think anyone would have the guts to hammer him leaving us in a no lynch situation.
> 
> Not to mention I gave you well over an hour to switch your vote. Not to mention you could have changed your vote any time prior to me announcing my intent. Not to mention the mani wagon wouldn't have even taken off if you hadn't jumped on mani for the revenge vote to begin with and people hadn't jumped off the other wagons.
> 
> There is still a huge question you need to answer Rosie. Why did you vote for Mani when you thought he was innocent and not vote for FA who you thought was scum when he had more votes at the time?
Click to expand...


I already answered that. As Scum, you don't have to read, do ya.

When MeBelle went  UNVOTE, FA went to 3 votes and two others had 4. As I also correctly pointed out to R.D.

At that point, the ship had sailed to lynch FA. As I said at the time when asked.

If hammering Mani was no big deal to you, why did you alert Cafe with mentions?

You better NOT put me in a mention to come here and vote. I will consider it harassment.

Like I said, maturity is not your forte.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> The more I think about it, i am wondering if Rosie was trying to get the mani vote going and them jump off at the last minute with the hopes that someone else would add a 7th vote and mani would still get lynched just without her vote.
> 
> Of course, I may just be overanalyzing.



I don't buy it, it would bring too much attention to her if she really is scum- unless that is what she was counting on. 

And why would she have to worry about getting the "Mani vote going" when it's obvious it was full bore ahead at 7 votes and only needed a hammer- which you so kindly supplied?


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9521908 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9521603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed that, do you have a post number Avatar re changing vote after hammer?
> 
> 
> Keeping my vote on Rosie was nothing. She is still on my FOS/HOS list. I did not have a chance to change my vote. I came back to the game and you had @@ me but the game was closed because a lynch had occurred.
> 
> The Mani vote and wagon started after I left the game ( IIRC there was only one vote for him when I left, there may have been two) and Mertex was trying to get a wagon on you somewhere around that time too when I had several RL things to do.
> 
> I was gone for about 7-8 hours IIRC. When I returned I saw the @@ from you and also saw the thread closed.  I assumed FA or Mertex had been lynched before I opened the thread. I was shocked to see Mani was lynched and read and saw you pushing his wagon.
> 
> Which brings me to the my other FOS MeBelle jumping off the FA vote after he made the statement he was one of the top to be possibly lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the post number:  #486.
> 
> I am not ashamed ...I had doubt that I did the right thing and offered to get past my revenge vote and change it. Read it for yourself.
> 
> Avatar is just resentful that I almost spoiled his glee at hammering  Mani but for a few seconds.
> 
> Maturity has never been Avatar's forte.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just went back and read it is actually post 450 where you withdraw your post after Avatar's hammer, seconds in-between the hammer and your withdraw of your  vote.  Which tells me you most likely did not know Mani had been hammered when Avatar did so.
> 
> I know you play in the past, and that is not something to slam you with, it is just anti-town, or very anti-town IMO. But you know I still love ya,  even if I find you suspicious for playing in that manner and still do- something I believed you to be using this game to play scummy and get away with it.
> 
> I don't think Avatar is "resentful" about your "almost spoiling his glee", I think Avatar is highlighting it to take suspicion off of him and redirect it to you. So, the question is, are you town and finally saw your past vengeance hurts us as town,  or is Avatar trying to bus one of his own?
> 
> I think your candor about the  Mani situation and your vote withdraw might make me lean more town - for now.
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt anyone would bus me, seeing as I do not let it go. I gnaw on being bussed like a bone and  do not forgive it.

Nor did I let Mani forget it. I made it too much of a hassle to try it again.

I am Town this time, and I play the way I play. I do not ask anyone to adopt my ways, and I will not play as anyone else tells me I should.

So that oughta be that.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> yeah I did @ you. To see where you'd go. Then Mebelle jumped off FA. And Aye jumped off Mertex when Rosie jumped on Mani putting him higher.
> 
> *BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.*




That doesn't make any sense.  If Rosie was Scum, she wouldn't have even tried to jump off the ship on Mani, one Townie to Scum is as good as any.  I think Scum know better than to make a move at the last minute that would draw attention to them, so that idea of yours doesn't fly.  And besides, there was only one minute difference between your post and hers, hardly enough time to read, evaluate, make a decision and post.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did @ you. To see where you'd go. Then Mebelle jumped off FA. And Aye jumped off Mertex when Rosie jumped on Mani putting him higher.
> 
> *BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.  If Rosie was Scum, she wouldn't have even tried to jump off the ship on Mani, one Townie to Scum is as good as any.  I think Scum know better than to make a move at the last minute that would draw attention to them, so that idea of yours doesn't fly.  And besides, there was only one minute difference between your post and hers, hardly enough time to read, evaluate, make a decision and post.
Click to expand...


Or the page had not been refreshed and she was writing her post as he posted his hammer.  I don't think she would have done something to bring so much attention to herself, at that state in the game.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did @ you. To see where you'd go. Then Mebelle jumped off FA. And Aye jumped off Mertex when Rosie jumped on Mani putting him higher.
> 
> *BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.  If Rosie was Scum, she wouldn't have even tried to jump off the ship on Mani, one Townie to Scum is as good as any.  I think Scum know better than to make a move at the last minute that would draw attention to them, so that idea of yours doesn't fly.  And besides, there was only one minute difference between your post and hers, hardly enough time to read, evaluate, make a decision and post.
Click to expand...


This looks more like a move by Avatar to take the heat off herself.  Typically avatar is more thought out than that and throwing out accusations that don't make any sense make her look rather scummy....

This and also claiming that she did not push Mani's wagon (even if SR started it).


----------



## Avatar4321

I didn't push mani's wagon. What i did do is suggest we get behind one of the top three wagons before the day was over and we had a no lynch. Mebelle and Aye unvoting for the other wagons and Rosie voting for mani are pretty much what pushed mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did @ you. To see where you'd go. Then Mebelle jumped off FA. And Aye jumped off Mertex when Rosie jumped on Mani putting him higher.
> 
> *BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.  If Rosie was Scum, she wouldn't have even tried to jump off the ship on Mani, one Townie to Scum is as good as any.  I think Scum know better than to make a move at the last minute that would draw attention to them, so that idea of yours doesn't fly.  And besides, there was only one minute difference between your post and hers, hardly enough time to read, evaluate, make a decision and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This looks more like a move by Avatar to take the heat off herself.  Typically avatar is more thought out than that and throwing out accusations that don't make any sense make her look rather scummy....
> 
> This and also claiming that she did not push Mani's wagon (even if SR started it).
Click to expand...


Im sorry but having over an hour notice of the hammer and waiting until after i hammer to unvote is a bit suspicious.

And you know very well I was pushing for Mertex. You were on the wagon with me. And like you I concluded a mani lynch was better than a no lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> when i tried to get your attention yesterday, we had three potential wagons. Mebelle jumped off FA. which made FA and Mani equal in votes. I thought, looks like we may lynch mertex. Rosie then jumped on mani citing revenge.
> 
> After mertex failed to get a wagon against me started, she also jumped on the mani wagon. I am not sure if that was before or after Aye shifted from a mertex vote to a no vote. At that point, I realized mani had 5 votes for him and it was getting close to the deadline within the next day, I said I was considering shifting to mani. Why? Because I didn't want a no lynch and the other two wagons were pretty much falling apart at that point. However, before I actually voted, I wanted a vote count since I wasn't sure if it was 5 or 6 votes at that point since alot of people had been switching. While I was waiting for the vote count Aye jumped on mani.
> 
> That point mani at L1. I had already said I was willing to vote, *Aye made some comment that anyone who votes to hammer will be number one on the lynch list tomorrow.* I found that to be an odd comment and said so. Shortly after that I said I was willing to be the hammer vote because I have no problem being questioned. being as though I am innocent. I said I would hammer an hour or so after that when I was at the end of the work day if no one had an issue with it.
> 
> After i finished worked, I checked, had several people say they were fine with the hammer. No one had jumped off, and so i hammered. A minute later Rosie tried to unvote.



That is not what I said. You tried to say that after my vote as well, but I gave you the post to what I actually said then, and now I'm having to point out you being wrong again.

The post where I told you the first time you wrong in what I said: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-33.html#post9509226

And it still stands as this: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-30.html#post9508286


----------



## Avatar4321

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9508260-post434.html

Here is what you said:



> No, but whoever hammers you will be torn to pieces on Day 2 if you're found out to be town. Will it be Avi, as he claimed he'd switch to vote for you, or not?



You backpedaled when I called you on it.

I just find it interesting after you abandoned the mertex wagon I openly started talking about switching to mani. If i had immediately switched I would have been the sixth vote. Instead, you quickly jump on as number six and make this statement, then backpedal when I call you on it.

You realized that since i already intended to switch, I'd look suspicious if i didnt hammer.

As much as I find the others behavior odd, this is downright scummy. 

*Vote: Aye.*


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. wanted to ask, why did you complete unvote before the end? I understand you didn't want to vote for Mani, but you could have stayed on FA and no one would have given it a second thought. But you didn't. So I'm curious.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9508260-post434.html
> 
> Here is what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but whoever hammers you will be torn to pieces on Day 2 if you're found out to be town. Will it be Avi, as he claimed he'd switch to vote for you, or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You backpedaled when I called you on it.
> 
> I just find it interesting after you abandoned the mertex wagon I openly started talking about switching to mani. If i had immediately switched I would have been the sixth vote. Instead, you quickly jump on as number six and make this statement, then backpedal when I call you on it.
> 
> You realized that since i already intended to switch, I'd look suspicious if i didnt hammer.
> 
> As much as I find the others behavior odd, this is downright scummy.
> 
> *Vote: Aye.*
Click to expand...


NO, I didn't backpedal on anything. Nice try, again, on trying to take people's suspicions off of you though. I posted the links, people can read and see what was said and why.


----------



## Avatar4321

It's obvious that there is a town inclination to lynch me today. I have no doubt the scum are egging that on.   And they clearly thought getting rid of scarlet would help because she had a tendency to slow down wagons.

I don't plan on giving up. I am innocent and many of you know that as well, particularly the three of you who want to frame me. and while I'd prefer not to be lynched, if i end up being lynched I am going to make sure the town has as much information to know where to look for the scum. I am not going to roll over like some townies would


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> I didnt push a damn thing. I didn't even encourage anyone to vote for mani. I only suggested that we have make a decision about the vote because we had less than a day. I was hoping we would get behind mertex, but when it became obvious that wasn't going to happen i told you I would switch to mani.
> 
> Interesting how you did a 180 since yesterday though. Had some time to talk it over last night?



 [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  I've never seen you use a swear word before, not that I've read all of your posts... seems very defensive to me.


----------



## MeBelle

Happy Monday everyone!

Let's root out some scum!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt push a damn thing. I didn't even encourage anyone to vote for mani. I only suggested that we have make a decision about the vote because we had less than a day. I was hoping we would get behind mertex, but when it became obvious that wasn't going to happen i told you I would switch to mani.
> 
> Interesting how you did a 180 since yesterday though. Had some time to talk it over last night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  I've never seen you use a swear word before, not that I've read all of your posts... seems very defensive to me.
Click to expand...


Careful! He'll be calling you scum and voting for you before you know it. 

It seems defending ourselves, pointing out inconsistencies, and giving links to what we actually said is grounds for being scum. And here I am, thinking those of us that are town are going to defend ourselves and try to figure out who scum are this time around. Scum are probably sitting back, reading all this, and laughing. It's an easy win for them if we keep lynching our own.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.




Flashbacks to game #1


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. wanted to ask, why did you complete unvote before the end? I understand you didn't want to vote for Mani, but you could have stayed on FA and no one would have given it a second thought. But you didn't. So I'm curious.



Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.



Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum ain't too bright this game.   She went after Mani hard,  she led the train.  I have almost no doubt she would have been the next lynch.   If they thought she was a mason they are nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so sure she wasn't a mason? I didn't have an indication one way or another.
> 
> I don't know if she would have been the next lynch, but you are right, she did pretty much start the mani wagon. before she voted for him, there wasnt much look at mani.
Click to expand...


It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.



Avatar4321 said:


> *The point is not to be read.* I'll I'm willing to say is I'm not scum. Something they already know.
> 
> No point saying more at this point






Avatar4321 said:


> This game is very weird.
> 
> *And it's completely demonstrating that us townies aren't very good at unifyin*g. I say that because I find it unlikely that everyone who is involved in the craziness that's going on is scum.



If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  

You're not lawyering yourself very well.

* Vote Avatar*

Give me something to change my mind.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Rosie falsely claims FA ship has sailed after Mebellle bails then  mani then jumps to a vote that's pretty much useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is very weird.
> 
> And it's completely demonstrating that us townies aren't very good at unifying. I say that because I find it unlikely that everyone who is involved in the craziness that's going on is scum.
> 
> Means I am going to rethink things in day two if I survive tonight.
Click to expand...


I'm addressing this again. 

You asked why I unvoted, but here use the word I used for the reasoon I unvoted ...crazy.  You also take the occasion to try to defend those who voted Mani as not all scum,  pointing out the  obvious.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. wanted to ask, why did you complete unvote before the end? I understand you didn't want to vote for Mani, but you could have stayed on FA and no one would have given it a second thought. But you didn't. So I'm curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were you so sure she wasn't a mason? I didn't have an indication one way or another.
> 
> I don't know if she would have been the next lynch, but you are right, she did pretty much start the mani wagon. before she voted for him, there wasnt much look at mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The point is not to be read.* I'll I'm willing to say is I'm not scum. Something they already know.
> 
> No point saying more at this point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is very weird.
> 
> *And it's completely demonstrating that us townies aren't very good at unifyin*g. I say that because I find it unlikely that everyone who is involved in the craziness that's going on is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
Click to expand...


Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.  

If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.


----------



## R.D.

Don't thank me yet.  Alienating those you claim to   be teammates with is bad manners  at best, anti town.  

Not to being able to be 'read' is a scum tell not a mason tell.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt push a damn thing. I didn't even encourage anyone to vote for mani. I only suggested that we have make a decision about the vote because we had less than a day. I was hoping we would get behind mertex, but when it became obvious that wasn't going to happen i told you I would switch to mani.
> 
> Interesting how you did a 180 since yesterday though. Had some time to talk it over last night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  I've never seen you use a swear word before, not that I've read all of your posts... seems very defensive to me.
Click to expand...


I've used damn many times before. I don't usually think of it as a swear word though it is a bad habit of mine. What can I say? It's been a bad few weeks and now I'm being falsely accused of leading a lynch I jumped in at the end of because I suggested we had to make a vote for one of the three top wagons to avoid a no lynch.

It's very frustrating to try to persuade the rest of the town to stop doing the things that cause us to lose only to have you guys accuse me of being scum and doing exactly what I am trying to prevent.

I want this town to win one for a change. If you guys are going to mislynch me, then I'm going to fight it because when I do the scum slip up.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. wanted to ask, why did you complete unvote before the end? I understand you didn't want to vote for Mani, but you could have stayed on FA and no one would have given it a second thought. But you didn't. So I'm curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is very weird.
> 
> *And it's completely demonstrating that us townies aren't very good at unifyin*g. I say that because I find it unlikely that everyone who is involved in the craziness that's going on is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
Click to expand...


So you are claiming to be a Mason....

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are claiming to be a Mason....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


That was my take on what he was saying as well, but I don't know why he'd want that known this early on. He'll be an easy target for scum now.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are claiming to be a Mason....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


No, im claiming to be town aligned. Because I am not stupid enough to put anyone in jeopardy by helping the scum out with a specific role claim.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842

We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch. 

RosieS, what's your thought on this?


----------



## Grandma

First of all, RIP Mani and Scarlet.

Day 2 is shaping up to be more confusing than Day 1, so I have some questions.

Question #1 - R.D., why do you think Scarlet would have been today's lynch? Surely there has to be more to your reasoning than her policy lynching Mani.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are claiming to be a Mason....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, im claiming to be town aligned. Because I am not stupid enough to put anyone in jeopardy by helping the scum out with a specific role claim.
Click to expand...


If you're town aligned, why vote for me? I'm town as well. If I thought you were scum, I'd have voted for you by now. We need to be finding scum, not trying to get others to see things on townies that aren't there.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?



First, your link doesn't work.

Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.

Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are claiming to be a Mason....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, im claiming to be town aligned. Because I am not stupid enough to put anyone in jeopardy by helping the scum out with a specific role claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're town aligned, why vote for me? I'm town as well. If I thought you were scum, I'd have voted for you by now. We need to be finding scum, not trying to get others to see things on townies that aren't there.
Click to expand...


I'm voting for you because I find your actions suspicious. I've already summed up why. I have no way of knowing your specific role. If you aren't scum, then help me find the real scum. Because right now they are doing a pretty good job trying to frame me and they are being helped by the town.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?



My thoughts are why claim this spurious "town-aligned" status? Scum already has known who is Town - so he would not be keeping any info from Scum that they don't already know.

Scum is ALSO "town-aligned" - aligned toward wiping out Town, that is.

I wouldn't concern yourself very much with a Scum vote against you. Scum is supposed to lynch Town as well as NK.

These are things everyone knows, so I dunno who Avatar thinks he is fooling.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.  If Rosie was Scum, she wouldn't have even tried to jump off the ship on Mani, one Townie to Scum is as good as any.  I think Scum know better than to make a move at the last minute that would draw attention to them, so that idea of yours doesn't fly.  And besides, there was only one minute difference between your post and hers, hardly enough time to read, evaluate, make a decision and post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks more like a move by Avatar to take the heat off herself.  Typically avatar is more thought out than that and throwing out accusations that don't make any sense make her look rather scummy....
> 
> This and also claiming that she did not push Mani's wagon (even if SR started it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sorry but having over an hour notice of the hammer and waiting until after i hammer to unvote is a bit suspicious.
> 
> And you know very well I was pushing for Mertex. You were on the wagon with me. And like you I concluded a mani lynch was better than a no lynch.
Click to expand...



You did give more than hour's notice, but some of us have to be away for a longer period of time, so you can't use that as an excuse.  In another game, I was town and was L-1 for over a 24 hour period, and nobody would hammer because they didn't want to appear suspicious....and rightly so, because the other Townies weren't moving their votes and Scum didn't want to draw attention, so they would have left me hanging there until a NL, I'm sure, so I then took myself off.  And yes Mani's lynch is better than a NL.  But, you haven't convinced me yet, that you are not Scum this go-round.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.1*​
*Avatar4321 (3):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
*AyeCantSeeYou (1):* _Avatar4321&#9794;_


*Not Voting (7):* _, R.D.&#9792; FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, , Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, _

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10​


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are why claim this spurious "town-aligned" status? Scum already has known who is Town - so he would not be keeping any info from Scum that they don't already know.
> 
> Scum is ALSO "town-aligned" - aligned toward wiping out Town, that is.
> 
> I wouldn't concern yourself very much with a Scum vote against you. Scum is supposed to lynch Town as well as NK.
> 
> These are things everyone knows, so I dunno who Avatar thinks he is fooling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


The scum is town aligned?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks more like a move by Avatar to take the heat off herself.  Typically avatar is more thought out than that and throwing out accusations that don't make any sense make her look rather scummy....
> 
> This and also claiming that she did not push Mani's wagon (even if SR started it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry but having over an hour notice of the hammer and waiting until after i hammer to unvote is a bit suspicious.
> 
> And you know very well I was pushing for Mertex. You were on the wagon with me. And like you I concluded a mani lynch was better than a no lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You did give more than hour's notice, but some of us have to be away for a longer period of time, so you can't use that as an excuse.  In another game, I was town and was L-1 for over a 24 hour period, and nobody would hammer because they didn't want to appear suspicious....and rightly so, because the other Townies weren't moving their votes and Scum didn't want to draw attention, so they would have left me hanging there until a NL, I'm sure, so I then took myself off.  And yes Mani's lynch is better than a NL.  But, you haven't convinced me yet, that you are not Scum this go-round.
Click to expand...


Give me time and maybe I will. All I can do is keep speaking the truth and calling things as I see them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, your link doesn't work.
> 
> Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.
> 
> Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.
Click to expand...


It's working for me: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842



Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. wanted to ask, why did you complete unvote before the end? I understand you didn't want to vote for Mani, but you could have stayed on FA and no one would have given it a second thought. But you didn't. So I'm curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is very weird.
> 
> *And it's completely demonstrating that us townies aren't very good at unifyin*g. I say that because I find it unlikely that everyone who is involved in the craziness that's going on is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
Click to expand...


I don't want you giving out your role, but you said you've given hints as to what it is. Why say that?


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are why claim this spurious "town-aligned" status? Scum already has known who is Town - so he would not be keeping any info from Scum that they don't already know.
> 
> Scum is ALSO "town-aligned" - aligned toward wiping out Town, that is.
> 
> I wouldn't concern yourself very much with a Scum vote against you. Scum is supposed to lynch Town as well as NK.
> 
> These are things everyone knows, so I dunno who Avatar thinks he is fooling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The scum is town aligned?
Click to expand...


Yup. You are aligned toward eliminating Townies completely.

Such are your "crumby"  "hints" and your spurious role claim.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> First of all, RIP Mani and Scarlet.
> 
> Day 2 is shaping up to be more confusing than Day 1, so I have some questions.
> 
> Question #1 - R.D., why do you think Scarlet would have been today's lynch? Surely there has to be more to your reasoning than her policy lynching Mani.



 Mebelle and tn posted less than mani. Mani did in fact post content to try to survive and she blew it off.    She claimed to distrust all trains, except the one she began...she pushed for Mani, not just a mention.   Then this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/9508909-post453.html just made  no sense.

I honestly thought she was scum after that last post,  no way a mason


----------



## R.D.

Aye, all your links go to the last page for me.  Can you post the number with the links?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, your link doesn't work.
> 
> Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.
> 
> Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's working for me: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want you giving out your role, but you said you've given hints as to what it is. Why say that?
Click to expand...




R.D. said:


> Aye, all your links go to the last page for me.  Can you post the number with the links?



Post 537 http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, your link doesn't work.
> 
> Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.
> 
> Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's working for me: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want you giving out your role, but you said you've given hints as to what it is. Why say that?
Click to expand...


Because I have. I was hoping some observant town aligned players would notice that and not lynch me without the scum noticing it. I knew it was a long shot.

I have a town aligned role. I will not be more specific than that at this point. That's what the scum know already, that's all I'm willing to give.

Is there anything else you want to know? And anyone else you suspect? Because if you aren't scum, I'd like to know who else I should be looking at right now. and since no one else seems to be going after anyone but me right now, we aren't really getting anywhere.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] does TN know the new day started? I know how he seems to not remember.

We should look at the people who voted for mani, I can't imagine there isn't at least one scum there.

Tn
Grandma
Scarlet
Rosie
Mertex
Aye
Avatar

I know that I am not scum. That doesn't really help the rest of you at this point. But I know I am not. And scarlet is dead.

So for me, it seems logical that TN, grandma, Rosie, Mertex and Aye are suspect. 

I said I would step back and reevaluate things if mani was town using the information we have. So despite suspecting Mertex day 1, i am going to focus on the others. She is playing similar to the games where she wasn't scum. And I want to make sure I am not just tunneling her. 

_TN _- hasn't given us alot to go with yet.
_Grandma _- is not radically different but is a bit suspicious to me. The fact that she revealed her role outright bothers me, but she has also explained that.
_Rosie _- she is acting alot like she was in game 2, but she also acted similar in game 3. Which means she could simply be Rosie being Rosie. 
_Aye_ - Dropping off mertex when we could have pushed to lynched her is suspicious to me. Jumping on to mani after I said I was willing to switch my vote and then making the statement of the person who hammers him being "torn to pieces". I understand your explanation Aye, but it makes me suspicious.

Mebelle jumping off the FA wagon makes me suspicious too. But other than that I haven't seen much from her indicating scum

Cafe - was making suspicious but the fact that she was unaware of Rosie's attempted unvote turned down the suspicions for me. I know some are of the opinion that if you are scum you don't have to pay attention to what's going on. I tend to agree with mani on this that if you are scum, you pay much more attention. That at least was my experience game 1 with Shaitra. But then we do know from game 3 that some don't pay attention. I'm keeping my eye on cafe.

Shaitra is kind of a null for me. I lean town on her but she is good at hiding if she is scum.

FA is still a null for me as well. I haven't decided yet. 

R.D. is a tough read. Jumping off a wagon to avoid craziness makes me question, but i tend to think she is town this game. I could reevaluate that though.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are why claim this spurious "town-aligned" status? Scum already has known who is Town - so he would not be keeping any info from Scum that they don't already know.
> 
> Scum is ALSO "town-aligned" - aligned toward wiping out Town, that is.
> 
> I wouldn't concern yourself very much with a Scum vote against you. Scum is supposed to lynch Town as well as NK.
> 
> These are things everyone knows, so I dunno who Avatar thinks he is fooling.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scum is town aligned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. You are aligned toward eliminating Townies completely.
> 
> Such are your "crumby"  "hints" and your spurious role claim.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


How do I respond to this nonsense? And how do i read it? Is this rosie being rosie or rosie being scummy?


----------



## Avatar4321

I am going to try to be as open as i can with my read lists for the town's sake. If you guys do end up lynching me I want you to have as much of what I am thinking as you can as we can win.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, RIP Mani and Scarlet.
> 
> Day 2 is shaping up to be more confusing than Day 1, so I have some questions.
> 
> Question #1 - R.D., why do you think Scarlet would have been today's lynch? Surely there has to be more to your reasoning than her policy lynching Mani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and tn posted less than mani. Mani did in fact post content to try to survive and she blew it off.    She claimed to distrust all trains, except the one she began...she pushed for Mani, not just a mention.   Then this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/9508909-post453.html just made  no sense.
> 
> I honestly thought she was scum after that last post,  no way a mason
Click to expand...


I was wondering that myself, I probably would have been focusing more on scarlet if she was still alive. i didn't necessarily think that excluded her being mason though.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Aye, all your links go to the last page for me.  Can you post the number with the links?



That was the problem I was having too.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, all your links go to the last page for me.  Can you post the number with the links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the problem I was having too.
Click to expand...


I was clicking on the 'permalink' next to the post # to get the link. I wonder why they don't show up right.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Responding to Post 558 - http://www.usmessageboard.com/9524982-post558.html

Yes, I noticed your first hint and didn't want to call attention to it for obvious reasons - we need town to stay alive in this game as long as possible. Notice I haven't put a vote in for you?

I had suspected SR, mostly due to her post already mentioned by others. It struck me as odd. 

Grandma is null for me right now. I need to see more posts to get a better read on her. Nothing stands out from what she's posted so far. Leaning town.

TN - FOS - He hasn't posted much at all, and that is in line with him being scum in previous games. I know he's mentioned being busy, but I at least expected a few more posts than what we've seen.

FA - leaning town

Rosie - is posting like I've always seen her do when she's been town. She is good at getting people riled up when it's needed. She digs for info, and people don't even realize they're giving it to us when they respond to her.

Mertex - FOS - I could go either way on her right now. I know she's really good at fitting in with town when she's got a scum role.

Shaitra - FOS - Same as Mertex. She can fit in with us and we'd never suspect her. 

MeBelle - null read - need to see more posts to get a good feel of where she is


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, RIP Mani and Scarlet.
> 
> Day 2 is shaping up to be more confusing than Day 1, so I have some questions.
> 
> Question #1 - R.D., why do you think Scarlet would have been today's lynch? Surely there has to be more to your reasoning than her policy lynching Mani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and tn posted less than mani. Mani did in fact post content to try to survive and she blew it off.    She claimed to distrust all trains, except the one she began...she pushed for Mani, not just a mention.   Then this post http://www.usmessageboard.com/9508909-post453.html just made  no sense.
> 
> I honestly thought she was scum after that last post,  no way a mason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering that myself, I probably would have been focusing more on scarlet if she was still alive. i didn't necessarily think that excluded her being mason though.
Click to expand...


Thanks, R.D. and Avi.

The way I saw it, Scarlet was lost. She doesn't get the USMB meta and didn't know how to read most of us. She does know TN, and he was locked onto Mani from votes 1.1 all the way to the lynch. I'm guessing she saw Mani as being as safe a low-volume PL as anyone.


----------



## Grandma

Which brings me to Question #2:

TN - Why were you so focused on Mani?


----------



## Mertex

My reads based on the Mani vote....

I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:

tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.


MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.

Shaitra and FA voted for me.

Cafe voted for Rosie.

One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.

MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.

My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.

So, my Scum read:

tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA

FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar

Town:  All the rest I think are Town.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, your link doesn't work.
> 
> Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.
> 
> Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's working for me: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want you giving out your role, but you said you've given hints as to what it is. Why say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, all your links go to the last page for me.  Can you post the number with the links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 537 http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html
Click to expand...



I am not having a problem, your link takes me directly to post #537.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.



"All the rest" = Cafe. 

You isolated _one_ whole Townie? 

Oy...


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
Click to expand...


Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.

If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.



I think this leads to a very interesting question:

Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
Click to expand...

Nope.  I am just forgettable


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this leads to a very interesting question:
> 
> Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?
Click to expand...



She has already said that she "felt sorry for him" - a rather lame and suspicious reason.  Nobody feels sorry for someone they think is Scum in "Mafia".....

She has no other explanation, which in my opinion sounds very scummy.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this leads to a very interesting question:
> 
> Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She has already said that she "felt sorry for him" - a rather lame and suspicious reason.  Nobody feels sorry for someone they think is Scum in "Mafia".....
> 
> She has no other explanation, which in my opinion sounds very scummy.
Click to expand...


I Remember but I was hoping she had a better explanation


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this leads to a very interesting question:
> 
> Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She has already said that she "felt sorry for him" - a rather lame and suspicious reason.  Nobody feels sorry for someone they think is Scum in "Mafia".....
> 
> She has no other explanation, which in my opinion sounds very scummy.
Click to expand...


She went onto say in a different post that FA was not defending himself, that is why she felt sorry for him AND he was getting googly eyed over SR. Something to that effect. 

Either way it still sounds strange.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9526840 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this leads to a very interesting question:
> 
> Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has already said that she "felt sorry for him" - a rather lame and suspicious reason.  Nobody feels sorry for someone they think is Scum in "Mafia".....
> 
> She has no other explanation, which in my opinion sounds very scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She went onto say in a different post that FA was not defending himself, that is why she felt sorry for him AND he was getting googly eyed over SR. Something to that effect.
> 
> Either way it still sounds strange.
Click to expand...


MeBelle IS strange. The woman ain't normal.

'Nuff said.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Which brings me to Question #2:
> 
> TN - Why were you so focused on Mani?



That's a good question, so I will ask you the same, you sat right by TN  as second vote on Mani, and seemed to be just as focused as TN as well. Why?

You said  in one post, it was because Mani asked how VT and Masons were to work together ( a valid question) and because he said something to the effect of him wondering how town was supposed to work together as a team and he still did not understand how town can do this after he played for three games. I think both were valid observations TBH.

This may only be my second partial game, but I don't see town working together, I see many at each others throats I also wonder the same as Mani.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, your link doesn't work.
> 
> Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.
> 
> Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's working for me: http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want you giving out your role, but you said you've given hints as to what it is. Why say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I have. I was hoping some observant town aligned players would notice that and not lynch me without the scum noticing it. I knew it was a long shot.
> 
> I have a town aligned role. I will not be more specific than that at this point. That's what the scum know already, that's all I'm willing to give.
> 
> Is there anything else you want to know? And anyone else you suspect? Because if you aren't scum, I'd like to know who else I should be looking at right now. and since no one else seems to be going after anyone but me right now, we aren't really getting anywhere.
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] does TN know the new day started? I know how he seems to not remember.
> 
> We should look at the people who voted for mani, I can't imagine there isn't at least one scum there.
> 
> Tn
> Grandma
> Scarlet
> Rosie
> Mertex
> Aye
> Avatar
> 
> I know that I am not scum. That doesn't really help the rest of you at this point. But I know I am not. And scarlet is dead.
> 
> So for me, it seems logical that TN, grandma, Rosie, Mertex and Aye are suspect.
> 
> I said I would step back and reevaluate things if mani was town using the information we have. So despite suspecting Mertex day 1, i am going to focus on the others. She is playing similar to the games where she wasn't scum. And I want to make sure I am not just tunneling her.
> 
> _TN _- hasn't given us alot to go with yet.
> _Grandma _- is not radically different but is a bit suspicious to me. The fact that she revealed her role outright bothers me, but she has also explained that.
> _Rosie _- she is acting alot like she was in game 2, but she also acted similar in game 3. Which means she could simply be Rosie being Rosie.
> _Aye_ - Dropping off mertex when we could have pushed to lynched her is suspicious to me. Jumping on to mani after I said I was willing to switch my vote and then making the statement of the person who hammers him being "torn to pieces". I understand your explanation Aye, but it makes me suspicious.
> 
> Mebelle jumping off the FA wagon makes me suspicious too. But other than that I haven't seen much from her indicating scum
> 
> Cafe - was making suspicious but the fact that she was unaware of Rosie's attempted unvote turned down the suspicions for me. I know some are of the opinion that if you are scum you don't have to pay attention to what's going on. I tend to agree with mani on this that if you are scum, you pay much more attention. That at least was my experience game 1 with Shaitra. But then we do know from game 3 that some don't pay attention. I'm keeping my eye on cafe.
> 
> Shaitra is kind of a null for me. I lean town on her but she is good at hiding if she is scum.
> 
> FA is still a null for me as well. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> R.D. is a tough read. Jumping off a wagon to avoid craziness makes me question, but i tend to think she is town this game. I could reevaluate that though.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Avatar, this comes up as hog-wash.

Seriously, you just can't say I'm town? So you saying "I'm town aligned " is supposed to protect you from the scum but give us townies a clue you are a mason? If you are a mason and you speaking to others right now, maybe they can tell you how foolish that move was just then.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh, yeah- allow me to add, I don't believe it.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar said:
			
		

> R.D. is a tough read. Jumping off a wagon to avoid craziness makes me question, but i tend to think she is town this game. I could reevaluate that though.



Wrong.  There was no wagon, I was the only vote on FA at the time, gave a reason at the time and later when you asked me directly

I'm think you know I'm town, I just need to  weed out your partners


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
Click to expand...


Things that make you go hummmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this leads to a very interesting question:
> 
> Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?
Click to expand...


I would like the answer to that as well, aside from her saying he was not defending himself,  but wasn't it her leaving the FA wagon where you said this gave you more reason to vote Mani? You said: 



> More reason for me to either stay with mertex or move to mani




You segued off of Me Belles bail to move your vote, and in fact you mentioned it almost as if to take suspicion off your upcoming vote for Mani.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mebelle's bail on FA is what caused the FA wagon to collapse. I didn't move my vote till the wagon evaporated completely. I was trying to avoid a no lynch situation.

And I pointed out that mebelle's departure made FA and Mani equal in votes to the claim that mani didn't have as many votes as the other wagons. I don't see how telling the truth about that makes me scum.

You seem pretty gung ho for me this round cafe. You realize that you are going to be under more scrutiny when i turn out not to be the scum, right?

I am still not sure if you are scum or just misguided town.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. is a tough read. Jumping off a wagon to avoid craziness makes me question, but i tend to think she is town this game. I could reevaluate that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  There was no wagon, I was the only vote on FA at the time, gave a reason at the time and later when you asked me directly
> 
> I'm think you know I'm town, I just need to  weed out your partners
Click to expand...


Well, ill save you the trouble, i don't have partners.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt push a damn thing. I didn't even encourage anyone to vote for mani. I only suggested that we have make a decision about the vote because we had less than a day. I was hoping we would get behind mertex, but when it became obvious that wasn't going to happen i told you I would switch to mani.
> 
> Interesting how you did a 180 since yesterday though. Had some time to talk it over last night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  I've never seen you use a swear word before, not that I've read all of your posts... seems very defensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used damn many times before. I don't usually think of it as a swear word though it is a bad habit of mine. What can I say? It's been a bad few weeks and now I'm being falsely accused of leading a lynch I jumped in at the end of because I suggested we had to make a vote for one of the three top wagons to avoid a no lynch.
> 
> It's very frustrating to try to persuade the rest of the town to stop doing the things that cause us to lose only to have you guys accuse me of being scum and doing exactly what I am trying to prevent.
> 
> I want this town to win one for a change. If you guys are going to mislynch me, then I'm going to fight it because when I do the scum slip up.
Click to expand...


I performed a board search on [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION] and 'damn'. 
I received 479 hits back...over ten years of posting.

A sampling of 10% of the hits was mostly you quoting others using the word 'damn'.
The remainder of the sample were all in Mafia games


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> *MeBelle, because she didn't vote* and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.*  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> *
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.





I've already stated why I pulled my vote off of FAQ...he appeared 'taken' by the Rose.

Emo can get in the way of logic...men 

Now that SR is out of the picture (RIP) perhaps FAQ's logic will return.

I'm a townie and scum know this,_ Mertex_


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Mebelle's bail on FA is what caused the FA wagon to collapse. I didn't move my vote till the wagon evaporated completely. I was trying to avoid a no lynch situation.
> 
> And I pointed out that mebelle's departure made FA and Mani equal in votes to the claim that mani didn't have as many votes as the other wagons. I don't see how telling the truth about that makes me scum.
> 
> You seem pretty gung ho for me this round cafe. You realize that you are going to be under more scrutiny when i turn out not to be the scum, right?
> 
> I am still not sure if you are scum or just misguided town.



Of course I will be under scrutiny Avatar if you are lynched and flip town, I have already thought about this.  Who is it you think is scum and why and if you believe they are scum, would you be pushing your thoughts on them? Of course you should be, yes? 

 You pushed the Mani wagon but did so with precision and in a very subtle manner. It was almost like watching a maestro conducting a symphony. 

The others I see as pushing this wagon was Grandma, she was second on Mani vote for a long time. She was also very outspoken in stating she wanted everyone to switch their vote to Mani and mentioned time constraints telling Mertex she did not believe 6 people would switch their vote to you. Grandma then told Mertex she would switch her vote to Mertex if the 'dark horse" (Mani's) wagon did not move towards lynch by the next night. 

Then you started with your reasoning, and how its better to mis-lynch than a no-lynch then hammered within an hour of announcing. 

Your hammer does not really get to me as much as your "conducting" does. This is not how you played in game 3. Game 3 you were more so going with the flow, etc. Your game is different thus my suspicion.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  I am just forgettable
Click to expand...


^^^^Not a very useful  b----   ^^^^


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  I've never seen you use a swear word before, not that I've read all of your posts... seems very defensive to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used damn many times before. I don't usually think of it as a swear word though it is a bad habit of mine. What can I say? It's been a bad few weeks and now I'm being falsely accused of leading a lynch I jumped in at the end of because I suggested we had to make a vote for one of the three top wagons to avoid a no lynch.
> 
> It's very frustrating to try to persuade the rest of the town to stop doing the things that cause us to lose only to have you guys accuse me of being scum and doing exactly what I am trying to prevent.
> 
> I want this town to win one for a change. If you guys are going to mislynch me, then I'm going to fight it because when I do the scum slip up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I performed a board search on [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION] and 'damn'.
> I received 479 hits back...over ten years of posting.
> 
> A sampling of 10% of the hits was mostly you quoting others using the word 'damn'.
> The remainder of the sample were all in Mafia games
Click to expand...


Okay, now you need to break it down further, was he scum or town when he used that word?


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> *MeBelle, because she didn't vote* and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.*  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> *
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already stated why I pulled my vote off of FAQ...he appeared 'taken' by the Rose.
> 
> Emo can get in the way of logic...men
> 
> Now that SR is out of the picture (RIP) perhaps FAQ's logic will return.
> 
> I'm a townie and scum know this,_ Mertex_
Click to expand...




Avatar4321 said:


> I think this leads to a very interesting question:
> 
> Mebelle, why did you leave the FA wagon?



Answered.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9528053 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used damn many times before. I don't usually think of it as a swear word though it is a bad habit of mine. What can I say? It's been a bad few weeks and now I'm being falsely accused of leading a lynch I jumped in at the end of because I suggested we had to make a vote for one of the three top wagons to avoid a no lynch.
> 
> It's very frustrating to try to persuade the rest of the town to stop doing the things that cause us to lose only to have you guys accuse me of being scum and doing exactly what I am trying to prevent.
> 
> I want this town to win one for a change. If you guys are going to mislynch me, then I'm going to fight it because when I do the scum slip up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I performed a board search on [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION] and 'damn'.
> I received 479 hits back...over ten years of posting.
> 
> A sampling of 10% of the hits was mostly you quoting others using the word 'damn'.
> The remainder of the sample were all in Mafia games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, now you need to break it down further, was he scum or town when he used that word?
Click to expand...


Oh crap!

I just closed that search...will reopen, thanks!


----------



## MeBelle

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9526840 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has already said that she "felt sorry for him" - a rather lame and suspicious reason.  Nobody feels sorry for someone they think is Scum in "Mafia".....
> 
> She has no other explanation, which in my opinion sounds very scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went onto say in a different post that FA was not defending himself, that is why she felt sorry for him AND he was getting googly eyed over SR. Something to that effect.
> 
> Either way it still sounds strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MeBelle IS strange. The woman ain't normal.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...





I'd rep that comment if I could!


----------



## MeBelle

buenas noches


----------



## CaféAuLait

Buonanotte e sogni d'oro, MeBelle!


----------



## CaféAuLait

I have two posts please feel free to ask me any questions. They are about Avatar, his soft claim of Mason and then the Mani Vote and his claim he did not lead the wagon on Mani. 


Avatar is suggesting IMO he is a Mason or telling people he was "crumbing" so "smart townies" might pick up on his role.  

He suggests such early in the game he may be a mason, post 71, in fact. He then says later the point "is not to be read but then again suggests he is a mason later. Contradicting posts to be sure. 

I just painstakingly read through his posts. 

*Avatar has either voted for, or called almost every player scum or Fos'ed every single player, and or said they were suspicious, except 1. ( who I believe may be scum) *

I don't find this mason like behavior at all. The way I thought masons were supposed to be -they are be speaking in the background and trying to figure the game out- lead us if you will. I see no leading except to the lynch of a townie, Ill explain that in my next post. 


I believe you to be scum Avatar, I am not hiding my intentions or trying to be sly about any vote for you. It's out there and I hope a vote to lynch continues. 

Please anyone else weigh in on this, thanks for any input. If this is how masons are supposed to play please let me know. Next post is the Mani Lynch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*About Mani*​
Avatar keeps insisting he did not lead the wagon, but while re-reading I found Avatar suggesting or 'crumbing" *Mani was scum **before SR AND Grandma voted for Mani*. See post *246*. Avatars wagon on Mertex had stalled. There were four votes for FA and four for Mertex and one for Mani when Avatar made post 246. 


*This is long, read it or not but it shows Avatar DID lead the wagon on Mani, not SR.

VC before the drive on Mani: Mertex 4 votes, FA 4 votes and Mani 1 vote.* 


post *246* *Avatar suggests Mani is scum *here as he is working his Mertex wagon which has stalled:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495059-post246.html

Post *251* Avatar states Mani just wants to coast through the game and Mani does not sound very townish. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495124-post251.html

Then grandma votes for Mani *279* 

SR votes Mani post *329 *

Avatar immediately jumps on SR vote in post* 331 *asking why Mani to SR? _All the while his wagon on Mertex is stalled. _

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html

He then asks for a vote count mentioning top three, Mertex (4), FA(4) and now Mani(3). Wake supplies such in VC1.7

Then Avatar immediately points out we have about two days left and asks if we all should vote one of top three *334* immediately after Wake post the VC

SR responds to Avatars question in post 331 (above) and SR states in post *336 * Mani is a policy lynch and safe. 

Post *340 *Avatar responds her points make sense and he _is willing to vote for Mani_.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html

(somewhere around here TN states Avatar  is a liar and I point out he did not lie)

(Mebelle unvotes FA post 378)

Post *383* Avatar states he will be willing to switch his vote to Mani (again) Mertex wagon still stalled. 

Post* 384 *Avatar tells Mani he sounds like scum

Post *385* Avatar states MeBelle's unvote on FA gives Avatar even more reason to vote for Mani

Post *387* Avatar recommends Rosie and Cafe make a choice on the top three and mebelle make another vote and we see where we stand at that point. This is important to me, Avatar knows Rosie already has it in for Mani. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-26.html

Rosie jumps on it in post *388* and votes Mani

Avatar's  post *339 *less than a minute later (not noting Rosies vote)  he "mentions" @  me, rosie and mebelle in post and says we have to plan to get a lynch quoting the VC for the second time in a few short posts. 

Post *390 *Avatar quotes rosies vote for Mani. 

Posst *395* Avatar states again Manis game is the same as it was when Mani was scum

*THIS PART IS IMPORTANT* 

Post *402*, Avatar Mentions Mani might be scum one more time but also says Mertex and FA may be scum too, ( weird because Avatar had been _against_ a FA vote and fighting Mertex on voting for FA because _she had no reason _to vote for FA according to Avatar, but now Avatar suddenly thinks FA may be scum?  This is weird to me because I believe FA to be scum. Explained  in a later post this one is already too long. 

Post *416 *Avatar states he is thinking about switching his vote to Mani ( mertex wagon still stalled) 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-28.html

Post *426* Avatar speaks to Mani and points out he is thinking of voting Mani again. 

Post *432 *Avatar addresses Mani and tells him he would prefer if people would have joined his mertex wagon. 

Post *439 *Avatar is arguing with Aye (about a hammer comment Aye made), and states *Mani is the only possible vote now because Aye just voted for Mani*, but Avatar has yet to vote for Mani. 

Post *445 *Avatar declares he will hammer Mani in about an hour 

Post *449* Avatar hammers. 

Post *473* Avatar says he did not lead the wagon on Mani.


*Anyone else have any other input here? This sure looks like Avatar drove the wagon on Mani after his Mertex wagon stalled out. *


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9528032 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle's bail on FA is what caused the FA wagon to collapse. I didn't move my vote till the wagon evaporated completely. I was trying to avoid a no lynch situation.
> 
> And I pointed out that mebelle's departure made FA and Mani equal in votes to the claim that mani didn't have as many votes as the other wagons. I don't see how telling the truth about that makes me scum.
> 
> You seem pretty gung ho for me this round cafe. You realize that you are going to be under more scrutiny when i turn out not to be the scum, right?
> 
> I am still not sure if you are scum or just misguided town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will be under scrutiny Avatar if you are lynched and flip town, I have already thought about this.  Who is it you think is scum and why and if you believe they are scum, would you be pushing your thoughts on them? Of course you should be, yes?
> 
> You pushed the Mani wagon but did so with precision and in a very subtle manner. It was almost like watching a maestro conducting a symphony.
> 
> The others I see as pushing this wagon was Grandma, she was second on Mani vote for a long time. She was also very outspoken in stating she wanted everyone to switch their vote to Mani and mentioned time constraints telling Mertex she did not believe 6 people would switch their vote to you. Grandma then told Mertex she would switch her vote to Mertex if the 'dark horse" (Mani's) wagon did not move towards lynch by the next night.
> 
> Then you started with your reasoning, and how its better to mis-lynch than a no-lynch then hammered within an hour of announcing.
> 
> Your hammer does not really get to me as much as your "conducting" does. This is not how you played in game 3. Game 3 you were more so going with the flow, etc. Your game is different thus my suspicion.
Click to expand...


I already gave you a list of what I thought of everyone. You told me you don't believe it.

If i was subtly pushing for mani's lynch, how is it everyone seems to know about it? The fact is I wasn't pushing for mani's lynch. I was suggesting we need to build a consensus lynch. Unfortunately for mani, that became him when mebelle jumped off FA, Rosie jumped on him, and then Aye jumped off Mertex. Why? Because mani's wagon became the only one not losing people.

As I stated earlier, If aye had stayed on mertex, I would have had a better argument for lynching her. But with her wagon down to 3 players, and mani's up at 5 when mertex also joined, it would have been a much tougher sell at that point. I picked mani rather than allowing a no lynch. Tell me who else should have been lynched at that point when the two other wagons fell apart?

You seem to be very familiar with what happened for someone who wasn't here, and yet you didn't know about Rosie's unvote. You really are making me think i need to keep my eye on you.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum.  I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA.  MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma,  MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town:  All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
Click to expand...


Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9528937 said:
			
		

> I have two posts please feel free to ask me any questions. They are about Avatar, his soft claim of Mason and then the Mani Vote and his claim he did not lead the wagon on Mani.
> 
> 
> Avatar is suggesting IMO he is a Mason or telling people he was "crumbing" so "smart townies" might pick up on his role.
> 
> He suggests such early in the game he may be a mason, post 71, in fact. He then says later the point "is not to be read but then again suggests he is a mason later. Contradicting posts to be sure.
> 
> I just painstakingly read through his posts.
> 
> *Avatar has either voted for, or called almost every player scum or Fos'ed every single player, and or said they were suspicious, except 1. ( who I believe may be scum) *
> 
> I don't find this mason like behavior at all. The way I thought masons were supposed to be -they are be speaking in the background and trying to figure the game out- lead us if you will. I see no leading except to the lynch of a townie, Ill explain that in my next post.
> 
> 
> I believe you to be scum Avatar, I am not hiding my intentions or trying to be sly about any vote for you. It's out there and I hope a vote to lynch continues.
> 
> Please anyone else weigh in on this, thanks for any input. If this is how masons are supposed to play please let me know. Next post is the Mani Lynch.



Stop lying and saying I am suggesting I am a mason. I'm specifically not telling you what my role is? Why? Because if i am a mason, it makes the scum want to kill me, either by talking you townies into it, or through a night kill. If i am not a mason, it tells the scum who is likely to be a mason and helps direct their kills.

That's just bad play. Considering I've had the same policy of not being specific in roles specifically for that purpose every game except the first one, it should hardly come as a surprise. In fact, it was Rosie telling everyone she is a vanilla townie when we were all recommending that we keep roles secret that started tipping herself off as scum in game 2.

It's also one of the reasons I've stated I am suspicious of Grandma this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9528952 said:
			
		

> *About Mani*​
> Avatar keeps insisting he did not lead the wagon, but while re-reading I found Avatar suggesting or 'crumbing" *Mani was scum **before SR AND Grandma voted for Mani*. See post *246*. Avatars wagon on Mertex had stalled. There were four votes for FA and four for Mertex and one for Mani when Avatar made post 246.
> 
> 
> *This is long, read it or not but it shows Avatar DID lead the wagon on Mani, not SR.
> 
> VC before the drive on Mani: Mertex 4 votes, FA 4 votes and Mani 1 vote.*
> 
> 
> post *246* *Avatar suggests Mani is scum *here as he is working his Mertex wagon which has stalled:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495059-post246.html
> 
> Post *251* Avatar states Mani just wants to coast through the game and Mani does not sound very townish.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495124-post251.html
> 
> Then grandma votes for Mani *279*
> 
> SR votes Mani post *329 *
> 
> Avatar immediately jumps on SR vote in post* 331 *asking why Mani to SR? _All the while his wagon on Mertex is stalled. _
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html
> 
> He then asks for a vote count mentioning top three, Mertex (4), FA(4) and now Mani(3). Wake supplies such in VC1.7
> 
> Then Avatar immediately points out we have about two days left and asks if we all should vote one of top three *334* immediately after Wake post the VC
> 
> SR responds to Avatars question in post 331 (above) and SR states in post *336 * Mani is a policy lynch and safe.
> 
> Post *340 *Avatar responds her points make sense and he _is willing to vote for Mani_.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html
> 
> (somewhere around here TN states Avatar  is a liar and I point out he did not lie)
> 
> (Mebelle unvotes FA post 378)
> 
> Post *383* Avatar states he will be willing to switch his vote to Mani (again) Mertex wagon still stalled.
> 
> Post* 384 *Avatar tells Mani he sounds like scum
> 
> Post *385* Avatar states MeBelle's unvote on FA gives Avatar even more reason to vote for Mani
> 
> Post *387* Avatar recommends Rosie and Cafe make a choice on the top three and mebelle make another vote and we see where we stand at that point. This is important to me, Avatar knows Rosie already has it in for Mani.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-26.html
> 
> Rosie jumps on it in post *388* and votes Mani
> 
> Avatar's  post *339 *less than a minute later (not noting Rosies vote)  he "mentions" @  me, rosie and mebelle in post and says we have to plan to get a lynch quoting the VC for the second time in a few short posts.
> 
> Post *390 *Avatar quotes rosies vote for Mani.
> 
> Posst *395* Avatar states again Manis game is the same as it was when Mani was scum
> 
> *THIS PART IS IMPORTANT*
> 
> Post *402*, Avatar Mentions Mani might be scum one more time but also says Mertex and FA may be scum too, ( weird because Avatar had been _against_ a FA vote and fighting Mertex on voting for FA because _she had no reason _to vote for FA according to Avatar, but now Avatar suddenly thinks FA may be scum?  This is weird to me because I believe FA to be scum. Explained  in a later post this one is already too long.
> 
> Post *416 *Avatar states he is thinking about switching his vote to Mani ( mertex wagon still stalled)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-28.html
> 
> Post *426* Avatar speaks to Mani and points out he is thinking of voting Mani again.
> 
> Post *432 *Avatar addresses Mani and tells him he would prefer if people would have joined his mertex wagon.
> 
> Post *439 *Avatar is arguing with Aye (about a hammer comment Aye made), and states *Mani is the only possible vote now because Aye just voted for Mani*, but Avatar has yet to vote for Mani.
> 
> Post *445 *Avatar declares he will hammer Mani in about an hour
> 
> Post *449* Avatar hammers.
> 
> Post *473* Avatar says he did not lead the wagon on Mani.
> 
> 
> *Anyone else have any other input here? This sure looks like Avatar drove the wagon on Mani after his Mertex wagon stalled out. *



I drove the lynch for mani after the mertex wagon stalled, you mean after there were 5 votes for mani and 3 or less votes for the other wagons and when we had less than a day left? That's when i declared that I would vote for mani, when I would have been the 6th vote. Why? Because it was the only wagon left and we didn't need a no lynch.

I would hardly call joining at the end leading.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9527011 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to Question #2:
> 
> TN - Why were you so focused on Mani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question, so I will ask you the same, you sat right by TN  as second vote on Mani, and seemed to be just as focused as TN as well. Why?
> 
> You said  in one post, it was because Mani asked how VT and Masons were to work together ( a valid question) and because he said something to the effect of him wondering how town was supposed to work together as a team and he still did not understand how town can do this after he played for three games. I think both were valid observations TBH.
> 
> This may only be my second partial game, but I don't see town working together, I see many at each others throats I also wonder the same as Mani.
Click to expand...


That a question along those lines was asked here in the game as opposed to out in the Mafia Discussion thread was bad enough, but the way he worded it gave me the creeps.

Mani's played 4 games here - why was he acting like such a wide-eyed noob? 


And there's more - In the real MafiaScum games the experienced players wind up lynching a Townie 9 times out of 10 on Day 1. Since it's so likely that a Townie will be mislynched, it's best to go with a policy lynch - a low-volume, low-content player or one that seems anti-town.

Our low-volume players were FA, Mani, MeBelle, Shaitra, and TN.

FA didn't seem suspicious to me. However, Mertex and R.D. were all over him. Those two were pinging my scumdar with anti-town posts, so I thought they might be setting him up as a convenient sacrifice/mislynch.

MeBelle gave me next to nothing to work with. But she has some kind of magic bubble around her, she manages to avoid getting lynched. Mani bailing her out in Game 2 was one for the books. I saw no point in going after her, it's like the magic fairies will keep her safe from lynches.

Shaitra's low-volume, but she's a good player. I wanted to hear more from her. (Unfortunately I haven't heard much yet...)

TN... the odds against him being scum yet again are ridiculous, but then ridiculous odds are overcome every day, aren't they? Plus I was mad at him for laying low and hiding himself as scum in the other games. But since the odds of him being scum were so low, it was doubtful anyone would vote for him.

My main choice for scum was Mertex, but I wanted to be sure her crazy play wasn't just some sort of Day 1 bizarro, like the lunacy Ropey pulled in Game 3. Mani went just a bit further off the deep end, so I switched my vote.


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - Please cattleprod TN or consider replacing him, he hasn't been heard from since the 24th.


----------



## Grandma

*vote:TN*


----------



## Grandma

I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him. 

Curious.

I think he's scum, and I think they're scum. 

Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion? 

Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?

Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs. 

If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!

So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?



There have been many players claiming VT. In fact, I also stated such.  I am surprised Avatar has not seen those posts- espically given the main person he was fighting with - Mertex, claimed VT in several posts- how did he miss it? I can't figure why he honed in on your statement though.


----------



## Grandma

At this point in time my vote's on TN, just because he's been AWOL for 5 RL days.

Unless some very convincing defense for Avi is posted over the next few hours I'll be switching to Avi this afternoon.


----------



## R.D.

mebelle60 said:


> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you overlook r.d.?  Rosie? And me?  Hmmmm, i wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be scum, then you would be town and vice versa making it 5, unless i decide to make either one of you fos.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider rosie/r.d. Because they are scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  I am just forgettable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^not a very useful  b---- :d  ^^^^
Click to expand...


*negged*



Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
Click to expand...


You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.  

Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.  

Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing 

You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.  

There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.  

My FOS right now is most definately Ave.  
TN, not postng again and soley focused on Mani.  
Shaitra, quiet.  
Grandma, not as focused as usual.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9528032 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle's bail on FA is what caused the FA wagon to collapse. I didn't move my vote till the wagon evaporated completely. I was trying to avoid a no lynch situation.
> 
> And I pointed out that mebelle's departure made FA and Mani equal in votes to the claim that mani didn't have as many votes as the other wagons. I don't see how telling the truth about that makes me scum.
> 
> You seem pretty gung ho for me this round cafe. You realize that you are going to be under more scrutiny when i turn out not to be the scum, right?
> 
> I am still not sure if you are scum or just misguided town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will be under scrutiny Avatar if you are lynched and flip town, I have already thought about this.  Who is it you think is scum and why and if you believe they are scum, would you be pushing your thoughts on them? Of course you should be, yes?
> 
> You pushed the Mani wagon but did so with precision and in a very subtle manner. It was almost like watching a maestro conducting a symphony.
> 
> The others I see as pushing this wagon was Grandma, she was second on Mani vote for a long time. She was also very outspoken in stating she wanted everyone to switch their vote to Mani and mentioned time constraints telling Mertex she did not believe 6 people would switch their vote to you. Grandma then told Mertex she would switch her vote to Mertex if the 'dark horse" (Mani's) wagon did not move towards lynch by the next night.
> 
> Then you started with your reasoning, and how its better to mis-lynch than a no-lynch then hammered within an hour of announcing.
> 
> Your hammer does not really get to me as much as your "conducting" does. This is not how you played in game 3. Game 3 you were more so going with the flow, etc. Your game is different thus my suspicion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already gave you a list of what I thought of everyone. You told me you don't believe it.
> 
> If i was subtly pushing for mani's lynch, how is it everyone seems to know about it? The fact is I wasn't pushing for mani's lynch. I was suggesting we need to build a consensus lynch. Unfortunately for mani, that became him when mebelle jumped off FA, Rosie jumped on him, and then Aye jumped off Mertex. Why? Because mani's wagon became the only one not losing people.
> 
> As I stated earlier, If aye had stayed on mertex, I would have had a better argument for lynching her. But with her wagon down to 3 players, and mani's up at 5 when mertex also joined, it would have been a much tougher sell at that point. I picked mani rather than allowing a no lynch. Tell me who else should have been lynched at that point when the two other wagons fell apart?
> 
> You seem to be very familiar with what happened for someone who wasn't here, and yet you didn't know about Rosie's unvote. You really are making me think i need to keep my eye on you.
Click to expand...


I said I did not believe you claiming or seeming to suggest you were a mason. I'm not the only one to see or point out those posts. 

Obviously I went back and reread since I supplied the correct post when we ( you me and Rosie) were discussing Rosie trying to unvote Mani. It is several pages back now. Come on Avatar.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - Please cattleprod TN or consider replacing him, he hasn't been heard from since the 24th.



I second this! [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

It isn't fair to either side when a player doesn't actively participate.

I'd consider a PL on TN if enough townies were for it. If he isn't posting, he isn't helping.


----------



## CaféAuLait

R.D. said:


> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  I am just forgettable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^not a very useful  b---- :d  ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *negged*
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.
> 
> Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.
> 
> Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing
> 
> You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.
> 
> There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.
> 
> My FOS right now is most definately Ave.
> TN, not postng again and soley focused on Mani.
> Shaitra, quiet.
> Grandma, not as focused as usual.
Click to expand...



If I am correct about Avatar being scum, then I believe I know who his partners are. The one person I mentioned in my post a few posts back Avatar never fingered as being suspicious, FOSed or voted for. He fingered all other players except that one person.  I have not named that person yet. And also the one person Avatar soft claimed as being scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?



Not too sure mertex is gung ho about lynching me. I have no doubt she suspects me. but from the posts today she seems to be looking for other possibilities as well. She can clarify more.

Why i was certain I was going to be night killed? I wasn't certain, but when you piss off half the board it's likely to include scum. And I am not exactly a shabby player when it comes to mafia so far. It would make sense for the scum to knock off a competent player. But I am guessing they probably thought they could have me mislynched today instead.

Other players might not be able to speak for why Rosie would think she would be, but it's probably because she has been frequently.

To your argument that everyone claims to be VT, if we did that, then at least some people would be lying. Townies are not supposed to lie. Lying is a scummy action.

Very many of you are making assumptions about what I have crumbed. If you found my clues you would know, because I've made the clues as clear as I can without being blatant. I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming not to be. To claim I was a mason, if i was one, would make me a bigger target from the scum and hurt the town. To claim i wasn't would eliminate me from the contention of being one and then help narrow down who the true masons were. Some of you want me to declare. I will not. You will have to lynch me to find out if you can't follow my clues. But if you can read what's in front of you, you will know what I am. That's all I will say on the matter. And if you do figure it out, keep it to yourself, the scum might not have figured it out.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  I am just forgettable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^not a very useful  b---- :d  ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *negged*
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.
> 
> Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.
> 
> Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing
> 
> You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.
> 
> There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.
> 
> My FOS right now is most definately Ave.
> TN, not postng again and soley focused on Mani.
> Shaitra, quiet.
> Grandma, not as focused as usual.
Click to expand...


Mani was scum in game 2, not 3.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9529427 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9528032 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will be under scrutiny Avatar if you are lynched and flip town, I have already thought about this.  Who is it you think is scum and why and if you believe they are scum, would you be pushing your thoughts on them? Of course you should be, yes?
> 
> You pushed the Mani wagon but did so with precision and in a very subtle manner. It was almost like watching a maestro conducting a symphony.
> 
> The others I see as pushing this wagon was Grandma, she was second on Mani vote for a long time. She was also very outspoken in stating she wanted everyone to switch their vote to Mani and mentioned time constraints telling Mertex she did not believe 6 people would switch their vote to you. Grandma then told Mertex she would switch her vote to Mertex if the 'dark horse" (Mani's) wagon did not move towards lynch by the next night.
> 
> Then you started with your reasoning, and how its better to mis-lynch than a no-lynch then hammered within an hour of announcing.
> 
> Your hammer does not really get to me as much as your "conducting" does. This is not how you played in game 3. Game 3 you were more so going with the flow, etc. Your game is different thus my suspicion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already gave you a list of what I thought of everyone. You told me you don't believe it.
> 
> If i was subtly pushing for mani's lynch, how is it everyone seems to know about it? The fact is I wasn't pushing for mani's lynch. I was suggesting we need to build a consensus lynch. Unfortunately for mani, that became him when mebelle jumped off FA, Rosie jumped on him, and then Aye jumped off Mertex. Why? Because mani's wagon became the only one not losing people.
> 
> As I stated earlier, If aye had stayed on mertex, I would have had a better argument for lynching her. But with her wagon down to 3 players, and mani's up at 5 when mertex also joined, it would have been a much tougher sell at that point. I picked mani rather than allowing a no lynch. Tell me who else should have been lynched at that point when the two other wagons fell apart?
> 
> You seem to be very familiar with what happened for someone who wasn't here, and yet you didn't know about Rosie's unvote. You really are making me think i need to keep my eye on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I did not believe you claiming or seeming to suggest you were a mason. I'm not the only one to see or point out those posts.
> 
> Obviously I went back and reread since I supplied the correct post when we ( you me and Rosie) were discussing Rosie trying to unvote Mani. It is several pages back now. Come on Avatar.
Click to expand...


Since I've never claimed or suggested I was, there was nothing to disbelieve.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9529551 said:
			
		

> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^not a very useful  b---- :d  ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *negged*
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.
> 
> Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.
> 
> Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing
> 
> You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.
> 
> There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.
> 
> My FOS right now is most definately Ave.
> TN, not postng again and soley focused on Mani.
> Shaitra, quiet.
> Grandma, not as focused as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I am correct about Avatar being scum, then I believe I know who his partners are. The one person I mentioned in my post a few posts back Avatar never fingered as being suspicious, FOSed or voted for. He fingered all other players except that one person.  I have not named that person yet. And also the one person Avatar soft claimed as being scum.
Click to expand...


But you aren't correct about me being scum.

You are also not correct about me not being suspicious of everyone. I most certainly am. Because at this point I am not 100% sure who the scum is.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure mertex is gung ho about lynching me. I have no doubt she suspects me. but from the posts today she seems to be looking for other possibilities as well. She can clarify more.
> 
> Why i was certain I was going to be night killed? I wasn't certain, but when you piss off half the board it's likely to include scum. And I am not exactly a shabby player when it comes to mafia so far. It would make sense for the scum to knock off a competent player. But I am guessing they probably thought they could have me mislynched today instead.
> 
> Other players might not be able to speak for why Rosie would think she would be, but it's probably because she has been frequently.
> 
> To your argument that everyone claims to be VT, if we did that, then at least some people would be lying. *Townies are not supposed to lie.* Lying is a scummy action.
> 
> Very many of you are making assumptions about what I have crumbed. If you found my clues you would know, because I've made the clues as clear as I can without being blatant. I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming not to be. To claim I was a mason, if i was one, would make me a bigger target from the scum and hurt the town. To claim i wasn't would eliminate me from the contention of being one and then help narrow down who the true masons were. Some of you want me to declare. I will not. You will have to lynch me to find out if you can't follow my clues. But if you can read what's in front of you, you will know what I am. That's all I will say on the matter. And if you do figure it out, keep it to yourself, the scum might not have figured it out.
Click to expand...


Townies are supposed to play to their win condition.

You are not playing for a Town win.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^not a very useful  b---- :d  ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *negged*
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.
> 
> Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.
> 
> Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing
> 
> You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.
> 
> There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.
> 
> My FOS right now is most definately Ave.
> TN, not postng again and soley focused on Mani.
> Shaitra, quiet.
> Grandma, not as focused as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mani was scum in game 2, not 3.
Click to expand...


Small mistake.



> . Townies are not supposed to lie.



Huge mistake.  If a mistake at all


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure mertex is gung ho about lynching me. I have no doubt she suspects me. but from the posts today she seems to be looking for other possibilities as well. She can clarify more.
> 
> Why i was certain I was going to be night killed? I wasn't certain, but when you piss off half the board it's likely to include scum. And I am not exactly a shabby player when it comes to mafia so far. It would make sense for the scum to knock off a competent player. But I am guessing they probably thought they could have me mislynched today instead.
> 
> Other players might not be able to speak for why Rosie would think she would be, but it's probably because she has been frequently.
> 
> To your argument that everyone claims to be VT, if we did that, then at least some people would be lying. *Townies are not supposed to lie.* Lying is a scummy action.
> 
> Very many of you are making assumptions about what I have crumbed. If you found my clues you would know, because I've made the clues as clear as I can without being blatant. I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming not to be. To claim I was a mason, if i was one, would make me a bigger target from the scum and hurt the town. To claim i wasn't would eliminate me from the contention of being one and then help narrow down who the true masons were. Some of you want me to declare. I will not. You will have to lynch me to find out if you can't follow my clues. But if you can read what's in front of you, you will know what I am. That's all I will say on the matter. And if you do figure it out, keep it to yourself, the scum might not have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Townies are supposed to play to their win condition.
> 
> You are not playing for a Town win.
Click to expand...


By refusing to lie? By hunting scum? That's a pretty bold accusation.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *negged*
> 
> 
> 
> You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.
> 
> Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.
> 
> Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing
> 
> You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.
> 
> There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.
> 
> My FOS right now is most definately Ave.
> TN, not postng again and soley focused on Mani.
> Shaitra, quiet.
> Grandma, not as focused as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani was scum in game 2, not 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Small mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Townies are not supposed to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huge mistake.  If a mistake at all
Click to expand...


You're confessing to a huge mistake?


----------



## Grandma

*Can anybody say tell me why I shouldn't vote for Avatar?*


----------



## Grandma

*omit the "say." ^^^


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> *Can anybody say tell me why I shouldn't vote for Avatar?*



Because I am not scum.

Why are you so eager to vote for me?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Which brings me to Question #2:
> 
> TN - Why were you so focused on Mani?



I'd still liked this answered if TN comes back.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9529391 said:
			
		

> There have been many players claiming VT. In fact, I also stated such.  I am surprised Avatar has not seen those posts- espically given the main person he was fighting with - Mertex, claimed VT in several posts- how did he miss it? I can't figure why he honed in on your statement though.



It's quite possible i did miss those posts. Then again, with mertex i simply wasn't believing her in round 1.

That does worry me though because if you are all telling the truth, the scum can make a pretty good guess on what everyone else's role is.


----------



## Wake

*I will send TN another PM here and there. If he doesn't respond within two days, I will seek a replacement. He hasn't been online over there since the 26th. I think he told me he was V/LA; I'll check.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Scarlet takes a nice sip of vodka to her lips. Well she thought it was a nice sip until her organs began to burn. Scum put ammonia in her glass instead.

As she died, Scarlet screamed "Bah!"

(This is a "bah!" post. It isone post made after death containing zero game related info. Do not analyze this post. No clues are here nor intended.)


----------



## Avatar4321

Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.

There are only 5 VT slots left.

Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT. 

Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.

R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.

Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.

If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?

Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.

Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.

I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.

My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:

Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye

Now let the fireworks begin


----------



## Avatar4321

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *N*ot too sure mertex is gung ho about lynching me. I have no doubt she suspects me. but from the posts today she seems to be looking for other possibilities as well. She can clarify more.
> 
> *W*hy i was certain I was going to be night killed? I wasn't certain, but when you piss off half the board it's likely to include scum. And I am not exactly a shabby player when it comes to mafia so far. It would make sense for the scum to knock off a competent player. But I am guessing they probably thought they could have me mislynched today instead.
> 
> *O*ther players might not be able to speak for why Rosie would think she would be, but it's probably because she has been frequently.
> 
> *T*o your argument that everyone claims to be VT, if we did that, then at least some people would be lying. Townies are not supposed to lie. Lying is a scummy action.
> 
> *V*ery many of you are making assumptions about what I have crumbed. If you found my clues you would know, because I've made the clues as clear as I can without being blatant. I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming not to be. To claim I was a mason, if i was one, would make me a bigger target from the scum and hurt the town. To claim i wasn't would eliminate me from the contention of being one and then help narrow down who the true masons were. Some of you want me to declare. I will not. You will have to lynch me to find out if you can't follow my clues. But *if you can read what's in front of you, you will know what I am*. That's all I will say on the matter. And if you do figure it out, keep it to yourself, the scum might not have figured it out.
Click to expand...


One of my crumbs


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9529391 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many players claiming VT. In fact, I also stated such.  I am surprised Avatar has not seen those posts- espically given the main person he was fighting with - Mertex, claimed VT in several posts- how did he miss it? I can't figure why he honed in on your statement though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible i did miss those posts. Then again, with mertex i simply wasn't believing her in round 1.
> 
> That does worry me though because if you are all telling the truth, *the scum can make a pretty good guess on what everyone else's role is.*
Click to expand...


The bolded is not true. The two dead VTcombined with those claiming VT does not approach  #VT- #Masons.

Scum does not have enuff info to distinguish VT from Mason, despite Avatar's crummy hints. 

Lynch all liars is basic Mafia Town strategy.

Regards from Rosie.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Scarlet takes a nice sip of vodka to her lips. Well she thought it was a nice sip until her organs began to burn. Scum put ammonia in her glass instead.
> 
> As she died, Scarlet screamed "Bah!"
> 
> (This is a "bah!" post. It isone post made after death containing zero game related info. Do not analyze this post. No clues are here nor intended.)



One of many reasons I don't drink


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9529391 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many players claiming VT. In fact, I also stated such.  I am surprised Avatar has not seen those posts- espically given the main person he was fighting with - Mertex, claimed VT in several posts- how did he miss it? I can't figure why he honed in on your statement though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible i did miss those posts. Then again, with mertex i simply wasn't believing her in round 1.
> 
> That does worry me though because if you are all telling the truth, *the scum can make a pretty good guess on what everyone else's role is.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolded is not true. The two dead VTcombined with those claiming VT does not approach  #VT- #Masons.
> 
> Scum does not have enuff info to distinguish VT from Mason, despite Avatar's crummy hints.
> 
> Lynch all liars is basic Mafia Town strategy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie.
Click to expand...


You do realize that would mean you'd be lynched this game wouldn't it?


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible i did miss those posts. Then again, with mertex i simply wasn't believing her in round 1.
> 
> That does worry me though because if you are all telling the truth, *the scum can make a pretty good guess on what everyone else's role is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded is not true. The two dead VTcombined with those claiming VT does not approach  #VT- #Masons.
> 
> Scum does not have enuff info to distinguish VT from Mason, despite Avatar's crummy hints.
> 
> Lynch all liars is basic Mafia Town strategy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that would mean you'd be lynched this game wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


Nope, because you cannot point to my lying even once in this game.

Cafe worked very hard to list your myriad lies during this game.

That, for her, combined with my refutation of your lies throughout this game, opens both her and I to being Scum NK.

It is only a matter of in which order you Scum want to off us.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin



*VOTE:AVATAR*

You searched huh?  I "crumbed" in post 137 and claimed in post 146 and I am pretty sure I  have posted again after then.  You need to go for being a pitb for making me go look to prove your lie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> *My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye*
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin



Seriously? Because I'm telling everyone I'm town (along with the others above) you suspect me? I've been trying my best to not let your accusations get to me, but there comes a point when it needs to stop. Since me saying I'm a townie means as much to you as you saying the same right now, and the fact that I'm reading posts and trying to figure out who scum is (which means nothing to you):

*VOTE: Avatar*


----------



## RosieS

Where did FA claim to be Town? All I saw was his playing with Scarlet - he sure ain't around for playing Game 4.

Regards from  Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

I'm here and reading.  I just got back last night from V/LA.  I was going to post that I was out for the weekend in the thread on Friday but it was locked by the time I got to it.  Anyway, I need to look at some things before putting in my two cents.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar is at L-1 now.

I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.

I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Where did FA claim to be Town? All I saw was his playing with Scarlet - he sure ain't around for playing Game 4.
> 
> Regards from  Rosie



post 65


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar is at L-1 now.
> 
> I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.
> 
> I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.



So you're going to hammer a townie when the day just started? That doesn't seem very townish. Why the rush to lynch?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE:AVATAR*
> 
> You searched huh?  I "crumbed" in post 137 and claimed in post 146 and I am pretty sure I  have posted again after then.  You need to go for being a pitb for making me go look to prove your lie
Click to expand...


So you did. I suppose i should have expanded my search to town rather than just townie and VT.

So it seems there is more reason to think some people are lying about it.

It's also highly probable our masons are lying too. You really sure you want to lynch all liars Rosie?


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get an accurate vote count? I want to know if I really am L1.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> *My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye*
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Because I'm telling everyone I'm town (along with the others above) you suspect me? I've been trying my best to not let your accusations get to me, but there comes a point when it needs to stop. Since me saying I'm a townie means as much to you as you saying the same right now, and the fact that I'm reading posts and trying to figure out who scum is (which means nothing to you):
> 
> *VOTE: Avatar*
Click to expand...


I've given you multiple other reasons why I suspect you Aye. The fact that there are 8 people claiming VT and 5 slots remaining tells us some of you are lying.

The question is are you lying scum or lying masons?


----------



## Avatar4321

BTW does anyone really think the scum aren't behind this rush lynch?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is at L-1 now.
> 
> I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.
> 
> I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to hammer a townie when the day just started? That doesn't seem very townish. Why the rush to lynch?
Click to expand...


I said earlier that I was going to change my vote to you. There were only 2 or 3 votes then.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I'm here and reading.  I just got back last night from V/LA.  I was going to post that I was out for the weekend in the thread on Friday but it was locked by the time I got to it.  Anyway, I need to look at some things before putting in my two cents.



You better hurry. The scum may lynch before you get a chance.

BTW considering grandma's desire to rush lynch me I am switching my vote.

*Vote:Grandma*


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is at L-1 now.
> 
> I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.
> 
> I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to hammer a townie when the day just started? That doesn't seem very townish. Why the rush to lynch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said earlier that I was going to change my vote to you. There were only 2 or 3 votes then.
Click to expand...


Doesn't change the fact that this day just started and you seem very eager to hammer.

You can lynch me all you want, but shouldn't you at least wait until we get closer to the deadline and allow the other people who aren't saying much chime in?

We still haven't heard from TN. Shaitra said she was going to catch up and say something.

Seriously people, if you don't see the scum pushing this wagon, they are going to win again this game because you can't see it.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here and reading.  I just got back last night from V/LA.  I was going to post that I was out for the weekend in the thread on Friday but it was locked by the time I got to it.  Anyway, I need to look at some things before putting in my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better hurry. The scum may lynch before you get a chance.
> 
> BTW considering grandma's desire to rush lynch me I am switching my vote.
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
Click to expand...








OMGUS much?


----------



## Avatar4321

I'd love to hear what mertex, mebelle, Shaitra, FA, and Tn have to think about this rush lynch.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here and reading.  I just got back last night from V/LA.  I was going to post that I was out for the weekend in the thread on Friday but it was locked by the time I got to it.  Anyway, I need to look at some things before putting in my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better hurry. The scum may lynch before you get a chance.
> 
> BTW considering grandma's desire to rush lynch me I am switching my vote.
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGUS much?
Click to expand...


if you haven't noticed there are many people voting for me. Why do you think I focused on you? It's because you've declared to hammer when the second day just started. You seem eager to lynch me when any rational townie would be questioning how fast this wagon is moving and would want to hear more from the others.


----------



## Avatar4321

I was expecting fireworks, but i wasn't expecting it like this.

I highly suggest the masons and the rest of the VT pay attention here. We might be able to win after all if you do.


----------



## R.D.

*unvote*

I want to see Avi squirm some more  

Honestly, Avi digging his hole this fast deprives the others


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> *unvote*
> 
> I want to see Avi squirm some more
> 
> Honestly, Avi digging his hole this fast deprives the others



You seem to be taking an awful lot of pleasure in lynching a townie.

But you at least saw the wisdom of not rushing a lynch.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to hammer a townie when the day just started? That doesn't seem very townish. Why the rush to lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said earlier that I was going to change my vote to you. There were only 2 or 3 votes then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that this day just started and you seem very eager to hammer.
> 
> You can lynch me all you want, but shouldn't you at least wait until we get closer to the deadline and allow the other people who aren't saying much chime in?
> 
> We still haven't heard from TN. Shaitra said she was going to catch up and say something.
> 
> Seriously people, if you don't see the scum pushing this wagon, they are going to win again this game because you can't see it.
Click to expand...


Shaitra said the same thing yesterday. 

TN has been AWOL for 5 days.

Post 606, at 8:58 am I said I'd switch my vote unless someone offered a good defense for you.
That didn't happen. 

Your OMGUS vote isn't helping.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming (went on an adventure today). *


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said earlier that I was going to change my vote to you. There were only 2 or 3 votes then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that this day just started and you seem very eager to hammer.
> 
> You can lynch me all you want, but shouldn't you at least wait until we get closer to the deadline and allow the other people who aren't saying much chime in?
> 
> We still haven't heard from TN. Shaitra said she was going to catch up and say something.
> 
> Seriously people, if you don't see the scum pushing this wagon, they are going to win again this game because you can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaitra said the same thing yesterday.
> 
> TN has been AWOL for 5 days.
> 
> Post 606, at 8:58 am I said I'd switch my vote unless someone offered a good defense for you.
> That didn't happen.
> 
> Your OMGUS vote isn't helping.
Click to expand...


I don't think you understand what omgus voting is.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *VC incoming (went on an adventure today). *



I may be going on one shortly to the dead zone


----------



## Grandma

> OMGUS stands for "Oh My God, You Suck (for voting for me)!". it is sometimes used as a shorthand to indicate that you are voting for someone primarily because they voted for you.



Yup.


----------



## Grandma

Avi, this isn't a rush vote. You convinced a bunch of people that you're scum and they all voted for you. 

It's not like anyone needed encouragement, although there was some of that going on.

Look at the bright side, R.D. pulled her vote of you, for now at least.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.2*​
*Avatar4321 (4):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;_
*Grandma (1):* _Avatar4321&#9794;_
*tn5421 (1): *_Grandma&#9792;_


*Not Voting (5):* _FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1​


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> OMGUS stands for "Oh My God, You Suck (for voting for me)!". it is sometimes used as a shorthand to indicate that you are voting for someone primarily because they voted for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...


1. You haven't voted for me.

2. That isn't why I voted for you. I'd be voting for you for wanting to hammer so early in the day no matter who you wanted to hammer. Rush lynching is anti town


----------



## Grandma

This from the guy that only gave 1 hours' notice.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> This from the guy that only gave 1 hours' notice.



When we had less than 24 hrs left in the day. Not at the very beginning of the day.

You're upset because I called you on scummy behavior.


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.

Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.

I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Avatar is at L-1 now.
> 
> I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.
> 
> I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.



Holy crap, I have barely had a chance to post for today and we are already at a hammer!

Today is moving too quickly.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is at L-1 now.
> 
> I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.
> 
> I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I have barely had a chance to post for today and we are already at a hammer!
> 
> Today is moving too quickly.
Click to expand...


Rd backed down so you have time. The scum are probably already voting for me


----------



## Grandma

R.D. unvoted. We're L-2 now.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I'd love to hear what mertex, mebelle, Shaitra, FA, and Tn have to think about this rush lynch.



It is way to fast but I also think you are scum.  I would vote for you right now if not for the fact that would put you back at L-1 and I dont want to see us lose out on the time to ferret out your partners.

You have been all over the place in your accusations, Cafe gave an excellent synopsis on your history regarding mani's wagon that you have been desperately trying to downplay that borderlines lies, you keep throwing out poor logic (something I am not accustomed to from you) and seem all around like you are not playing to towns interest this game.  

This overly fast wagon has been the result of your posts in all honesty.  I dont think it is in towns best interest to lynch so damn quickly though.  You are going to flip scum IMHO.

*FoS Avatar *


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.
> 
> Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.
> 
> I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.



Why? Because we refuse to sit back and let you make accusations without us saying a word in our defense? Funny how you swear up and down you're town when questioned or called out on something, then try and turn it around and say to anyone that defends themselves that they are scum. I guess you're pretty much saying there's 1 town in this game with that logic. Good luck with it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.
> 
> Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.
> 
> I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because we refuse to sit back and let you make accusations without us saying a word in our defense? Funny how you swear up and down you're town when questioned or called out on something, then try and turn it around and say to anyone that defends themselves that they are scum. I guess you're pretty much saying there's 1 town in this game with that logic. Good luck with it.
Click to expand...


Quoting myself to add:

This is the reason town has lost more games than we've won:

Unable to cooperate with other townies and throwing mud into the kettle under the fire. 

If you really are town, then stop with the bs.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin


This also seems very scummy to me.  You have been claiming for SEVERAL pages that it is not in towns best interest to claim, refusing to claim for several posts (though no one has really asked you to claim, just questioned your 'crumbs' statements) and then you follow all that with a synopsis of all the claims tied up in a nice package for scum to glean from....

Why would you demand that claims are bad for town (truth) and then suddenly point out and highlight all those claims?  It looks like you don't want your scum buddies to miss your analysis of who might be mason...


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar is at L-1 now.
> 
> I said I'd change my vote to him this afternoon, but now that means I'll be the hammer.
> 
> I'll wait until around 5pm, that's 4 hours hence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I have barely had a chance to post for today and we are already at a hammer!
> 
> Today is moving too quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rd backed down so you have time. The scum are probably already voting for me
Click to expand...

Backed down 

You are a piece of work.  I throw you a life line, very town according to your ramblings, and you become  antagonistic.  Oy


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said earlier that I was going to change my vote to you. There were only 2 or 3 votes then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that this day just started and you seem very eager to hammer.
> 
> You can lynch me all you want, but shouldn't you at least wait until we get closer to the deadline and allow the other people who aren't saying much chime in?
> 
> We still haven't heard from TN. Shaitra said she was going to catch up and say something.
> 
> Seriously people, if you don't see the scum pushing this wagon, they are going to win again this game because you can't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shaitra said the same thing yesterday. *
> TN has been AWOL for 5 days.
> 
> Post 606, at 8:58 am I said I'd switch my vote unless someone offered a good defense for you.
> That didn't happen.
> 
> Your OMGUS vote isn't helping.
Click to expand...


I was still on V/LA yesterday.  Today I am home and back at work.  Sorry, work takes priority over the game.   

But I have had the game up in  the background most of the day reading when I can.

I'm not totally convinced Avatar is scum yet.  It seems some of you have been tunneling on him since the beginning of the game.  But several of his posts do seem suspicious and I know he is good at spinning things to clear himself.  

Since the game is early on day 2, it does seem strange, even scummy for Grandma to be rushing the lynch.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated _one_ whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
Click to expand...


Well, I see you haven't gained any experience in picking out Scum, unless, of course, you are Scum this go -round.  I certainly am not Scum, but you coming after me so intensely only means that I must be right....it's you, MeBelle and FA, isn't it?  

No wonder you wouldn't cast a vote for FA.  MeBelle, one of your team members, thought she would just vote for one of her teammates and not appear suspicious, that is, until several of us started voting for him, then she started sweating that FA was going to be lynched, so she quickly withdrew her vote....of course you weren't going to replace her...Scum doesn't go after their own.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded is not true. The two dead VTcombined with those claiming VT does not approach  #VT- #Masons.
> 
> Scum does not have enuff info to distinguish VT from Mason, despite Avatar's crummy hints.
> 
> Lynch all liars is basic Mafia Town strategy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that would mean you'd be lynched this game wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because you cannot point to my lying even once in this game.
> 
> Cafe worked very hard to list your myriad lies during this game.
> 
> That, for her, combined with my refutation of your lies throughout this game, opens both her and I to being Scum NK.
> 
> It is only a matter of in which order you Scum want to off us.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You claimed I said I would suffer if FA was lynched when it was R.D. who said I would suffer if FA was lynched and I blatantly denied it.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that would mean you'd be lynched this game wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, because you cannot point to my lying even once in this game.
> 
> Cafe worked very hard to list your myriad lies during this game.
> 
> That, for her, combined with my refutation of your lies throughout this game, opens both her and I to being Scum NK.
> 
> It is only a matter of in which order you Scum want to off us.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed I said I would suffer if FA was lynched when it was R.D. who said I would suffer if FA was lynched and I blatantly denied it.
Click to expand...


You did Mr. sarcasm.  Remember?  Just dayam, I gave you a lifeline then too, and you refused it


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear what mertex, mebelle, Shaitra, FA, and Tn have to think about this rush lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is way to fast but I also think you are scum.  I would vote for you right now if not for the fact that would put you back at L-1 and I dont want to see us lose out on the time to ferret out your partners.
> 
> You have been all over the place in your accusations, Cafe gave an excellent synopsis on your history regarding mani's wagon that you have been desperately trying to downplay that borderlines lies, you keep throwing out poor logic (something I am not accustomed to from you) and seem all around like you are not playing to towns interest this game.
> 
> This overly fast wagon has been the result of your posts in all honesty.  I dont think it is in towns best interest to lynch so damn quickly though.  You are going to flip scum IMHO.
> 
> *FoS Avatar *
Click to expand...


I'm going to flip town, not matter how badly any of you are going to want to justify your votes. You say it's my own fault. Maybe it is. I naively thought people actually wanted to hunt scum and I've been pointing out inconsistencies. People don't like that. We have townies making revenge votes, we have townies advocating we lie, and decieve.

The truth sets us free. If the scum win it will only because the town is so corrupt it can't see what's right in front of them.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.
> 
> Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.
> 
> I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because we refuse to sit back and let you make accusations without us saying a word in our defense? Funny how you swear up and down you're town when questioned or called out on something, then try and turn it around and say to anyone that defends themselves that they are scum. I guess you're pretty much saying there's 1 town in this game with that logic. Good luck with it.
Click to expand...


Really? Where have I even attempted to silence you? Where have you been prevented from putting up a defense.

It's only logical that if 8 people are claiming to be vanilla town and there are 5 vanilla town spots left that some of them are lying. It's basic mathematics.

The question is why is pointing out the obvious upsetting you so much?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I have barely had a chance to post for today and we are already at a hammer!
> 
> Today is moving too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rd backed down so you have time. The scum are probably already voting for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Backed down
> 
> You are a piece of work.  I throw you a life line, very town according to your ramblings, and you become  antagonistic.  Oy
Click to expand...


So you call unvoting because you find pleasure in making me squirm as throwing me a line? 

Exactly how town is it to take pleasure in making a townie suffer?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, because you cannot point to my lying even once in this game.
> 
> Cafe worked very hard to list your myriad lies during this game.
> 
> That, for her, combined with my refutation of your lies throughout this game, opens both her and I to being Scum NK.
> 
> It is only a matter of in which order you Scum want to off us.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed I said I would suffer if FA was lynched when it was R.D. who said I would suffer if FA was lynched and I blatantly denied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did Mr. sarcasm.  Remember?  Just dayam, I gave you a lifeline then too, and you refused it
Click to expand...


You mean when you falsely claimed I misspoke when I didn't?

That's not a lifeline.

You guys do realize that when I get flipped town you are going to look really scummy, right?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that this day just started and you seem very eager to hammer.
> 
> You can lynch me all you want, but shouldn't you at least wait until we get closer to the deadline and allow the other people who aren't saying much chime in?
> 
> We still haven't heard from TN. Shaitra said she was going to catch up and say something.
> 
> Seriously people, if you don't see the scum pushing this wagon, they are going to win again this game because you can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaitra said the same thing yesterday. *
> TN has been AWOL for 5 days.
> 
> Post 606, at 8:58 am I said I'd switch my vote unless someone offered a good defense for you.
> That didn't happen.
> 
> Your OMGUS vote isn't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was still on V/LA yesterday.  Today I am home and back at work.  Sorry, work takes priority over the game.
> 
> But I have had the game up in  the background most of the day reading when I can.
> 
> I'm not totally convinced Avatar is scum yet.  It seems some of you have been tunneling on him since the beginning of the game.  But several of his posts do seem suspicious and I know he is good at spinning things to clear himself.
> 
> Since the game is early on day 2, it does seem strange, even scummy for Grandma to be rushing the lynch.
Click to expand...


Tunneling is an understatement.

R.D, Aye, and Grandma all wanted to jump on after i made the post pointing out that everyone claiming to be VT can't be. I find the timing interesting.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin
> 
> 
> 
> This also seems very scummy to me.  You have been claiming for SEVERAL pages that it is not in towns best interest to claim, refusing to claim for several posts (though no one has really asked you to claim, just questioned your 'crumbs' statements) and then you follow all that with a synopsis of all the claims tied up in a nice package for scum to glean from....
> 
> Why would you demand that claims are bad for town (truth) and then suddenly point out and highlight all those claims?  It looks like you don't want your scum buddies to miss your analysis of who might be mason...
Click to expand...


It became apparent that with as many townies claiming VT that some were obviously lying. And since their claims are all a matter of public record at this point, it didn't make any sense not to bring this to everyone's attention. Nor did it seem to be any point to hide what I was considering you guys were well on the way of lynching me before I did it.

It also seemed probable that I would get a reaction from the scum. I think i did with you, R.D., and Grandma all jumping on the Avatar wagon. One of you might be town, but the odds of all three of you being town are extremely low.


----------



## RosieS

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, because you cannot point to my lying even once in this game.
> 
> Cafe worked very hard to list your myriad lies during this game.
> 
> That, for her, combined with my refutation of your lies throughout this game, opens both her and I to being Scum NK.
> 
> It is only a matter of in which order you Scum want to off us.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed I said I would suffer if FA was lynched when it was R.D. who said I would suffer if FA was lynched and I blatantly denied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did Mr. sarcasm.  Remember?  Just dayam, I gave you a lifeline then too, and you refused it
Click to expand...


This is the best he has to point out as a lie. A non-lie.

In what way should that NOT fall back on the accuser?

The one who has accused everybody?

Sheesh.

Lynch All Liars.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed I said I would suffer if FA was lynched when it was R.D. who said I would suffer if FA was lynched and I blatantly denied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did Mr. sarcasm.  Remember?  Just dayam, I gave you a lifeline then too, and you refused it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the best he has to point out as a lie. A non-lie.
> 
> In what way should that NOT fall back on the accuser?
> 
> The one who has accused everybody?
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Still trying to lie about what I said eh?

Like I said, if we followed your policy, we'd have to lynch you. it's precisely this type of gameplay that got you lynched in game 2.`


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> It is way to fast but I also think you are scum.  I would vote for you right now if not for the fact that would put you back at L-1 and *I dont want to see us lose out on the time to ferret out your partners.*



Let me ask you something, don't you think it's odd that I'd want us all to talk more if i was scum and you had me nailed? If I was scum, the last thing I'd want to have you do is figure out who my partners are. And yet, I am encouraging all of you to talk more. 

Why? Because I don't have partners and I am not scum.

Now why is it some people want to rush this lynch and not have us talk it out more? Is it because they are sure I am scum? or is it because they think they can get the mob to lynch a townie without thinking too much and with little time to explore other options?

Just stuff to think about.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed I said I would suffer if FA was lynched when it was R.D. who said I would suffer if FA was lynched and I blatantly denied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did Mr. sarcasm.  Remember?  Just dayam, I gave you a lifeline then too, and you refused it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean when you falsely claimed I misspoke when I didn't?
> 
> That's not a lifeline.
> 
> You guys do realize that when I get flipped town you are going to look really scummy, right?
Click to expand...


No, you  will look like the townie who cant play well with  others.   I have tried more than once to give you a little help so you can climb down off your high horse and each time you fight it.  You play  anti town.  Its been brought to your attention more than once by more than one player.   It goes to reason scum wouldn't make such an observation.  You refuse to change your play style to any degree so a vote for you could easily be a policy lynch.  

Your sarcastic comment could and should have been  accepted by you as sloppy and easily misunderstood. But no, like scum or |anti town you got defensive. 

If you recall I finally voted for you because not only were you once again wrong, but you were a pain in the butt for making me go back and prove it. 

So yes, by un voting I gave you aid.   Im  still not sure because you played the same way game 2, then you  blamed it on revenge . 

Watching you squirm  is just a plus


----------



## Avatar4321

If i change my playing style i get accused of being scum by you. damned if I do and damned if I don't.

Your aid is worth as much as an anchor to a man that's drowning.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did Mr. sarcasm.  Remember?  Just dayam, I gave you a lifeline then too, and you refused it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best he has to point out as a lie. A non-lie.
> 
> In what way should that NOT fall back on the accuser?
> 
> The one who has accused everybody?
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still trying to lie about what I said eh?
> 
> Like I said, if we followed your policy, we'd have to lynch you. it's precisely this type of gameplay that got you lynched in game 2.`
Click to expand...


Calling something a lie that is not a lie is a false accusation.

You habitually do that.

You ought to take to heart how people are telling you you are misbehaving.

A false accusation is a lie.

Lynch All Liars.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.
> 
> Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.
> 
> I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because we refuse to sit back and let you make accusations without us saying a word in our defense? Funny how you swear up and down you're town when questioned or called out on something, then try and turn it around and say to anyone that defends themselves that they are scum. I guess you're pretty much saying there's 1 town in this game with that logic. Good luck with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Where have I even attempted to silence you? Where have you been prevented from putting up a defense.
> 
> It's only logical that if 8 people are claiming to be vanilla town and there are 5 vanilla town spots left that some of them are lying. It's basic mathematics.
> 
> The question is why is pointing out the obvious upsetting you so much?
Click to expand...


I never said you have attempted to silence me. What I said was defending myself/responding to your accusations only makes you come back and say I'm scum or suspicious. I was pointing out that anyone that has responded to you gets the same general response. 

It should be common sense that us townies aren't going to reveal if we're masons. We have no PR roles in this game to save any. With scum trying to save themselves (which is to their win condition), of course they'll claim they're town/townies/whatever. The thing is, not all of us are lying when we say we're town. 

What bothers me is that you don't seem to believe anyone at this point. To you, we're all scum.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I see you haven't gained any experience in picking out Scum, unless, of course, you are Scum this go -round.  I certainly am not Scum, but you coming after me so intensely only means that I must be right....it's you, MeBelle and FA, isn't it?
> 
> No wonder you wouldn't cast a vote for FA.  MeBelle, one of your team members, thought she would just vote for one of her teammates and not appear suspicious, that is, until several of us started voting for him, then she started sweating that FA was going to be lynched, so she quickly withdrew her vote....of course you weren't going to replace her...Scum doesn't go after their own.
Click to expand...


You reek of scum.


----------



## Grandma

I am extremely pissed off right now.

There's no two ways about it, I am being cheated out of my vote. 

For the next 24 hours or so I'll keep my vote on TN. He's disappeared without PMing Wake with a V/LA announcement. This is the 4th time in a row he's gone silent on us.  It's not like he posted anything worthwhile before he vanished.

So he's a nice, safe policy lynch.

If during the next 24 hours the wagon picks up steam I'll stay with TN.

If there aren't 3 votes on TN by tomorrow afternoon, I'm switching my vote to Avi.


----------



## Grandma

And Avi, quit posting so fucking much. My eyes are starting to blister from all the reading.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaitra said the same thing yesterday. *
> TN has been AWOL for 5 days.
> 
> Post 606, at 8:58 am I said I'd switch my vote unless someone offered a good defense for you.
> That didn't happen.
> 
> Your OMGUS vote isn't helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still on V/LA yesterday.  Today I am home and back at work.  Sorry, work takes priority over the game.
> 
> But I have had the game up in  the background most of the day reading when I can.
> 
> I'm not totally convinced Avatar is scum yet.  It seems some of you have been tunneling on him since the beginning of the game.  But several of his posts do seem suspicious and I know he is good at spinning things to clear himself.
> 
> Since the game is early on day 2, it does seem strange, even scummy for Grandma to be rushing the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tunneling is an understatement.
> 
> R.D, Aye, and Grandma all wanted to jump on after i made the post pointing out that everyone claiming to be VT can't be. I find the timing interesting.
Click to expand...


I've been saying since early on that everyone should claim VT. If they did, we'd have 13 people claiming VT. Now we'd have 11.

Do you think I can't do the fucking math, Avatar?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because we refuse to sit back and let you make accusations without us saying a word in our defense? Funny how you swear up and down you're town when questioned or called out on something, then try and turn it around and say to anyone that defends themselves that they are scum. I guess you're pretty much saying there's 1 town in this game with that logic. Good luck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where have I even attempted to silence you? Where have you been prevented from putting up a defense.
> 
> It's only logical that if 8 people are claiming to be vanilla town and there are 5 vanilla town spots left that some of them are lying. It's basic mathematics.
> 
> The question is why is pointing out the obvious upsetting you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you have attempted to silence me. What I said was defending myself/responding to your accusations only makes you come back and say I'm scum or suspicious. I was pointing out that anyone that has responded to you gets the same general response.
> 
> It should be common sense that us townies aren't going to reveal if we're masons. We have no PR roles in this game to save any. With scum trying to save themselves (which is to their win condition), of course they'll claim they're town/townies/whatever. The thing is, not all of us are lying when we say we're town.
> 
> What bothers me is that you don't seem to believe anyone at this point. To you, we're all scum.
Click to expand...


Been thinking about it the last two hours while I was tending my lawn. The fact that I have over half the town ready to lynch me despite being town and telling the truth means that my methods are clearly not helping the town.

So I'm going to cut back. I'm going to be seen as scum whether I remain posting as I am or whether I change my tactics. I would have thought the fact that I'm actively leaving info for when you lynch me and I flip town would have convinced you. But I've clearly got zero ethos at this point to convince you guys.

You are wrong though. At this point I am not suspecting shaitra, TN, and ironically mertex. 

And I though I'll change my tactics I am not changing my vote for grandma. You won't have to read as much but that early hammer intent is still scummy.


----------



## RosieS

Ok. I'll bite.

*Vote: UNVOTE*

Just like with Mani - almost.

If you do get a new set of tactics, Avatar, you are most of the way towards a winning strategy.

And doncha forget it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9527011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to Question #2:
> 
> TN - Why were you so focused on Mani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question, so I will ask you the same, you sat right by TN  as second vote on Mani, and seemed to be just as focused as TN as well. Why?
> 
> You said  in one post, it was because Mani asked how VT and Masons were to work together ( a valid question) and because he said something to the effect of him wondering how town was supposed to work together as a team and he still did not understand how town can do this after he played for three games. I think both were valid observations TBH.
> 
> This may only be my second partial game, but I don't see town working together, I see many at each others throats I also wonder the same as Mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That a question along those lines was asked here in the game as opposed to out in the Mafia Discussion thread was bad enough, but the way he worded it gave me the creeps.
> 
> Mani's played 4 games here - why was he acting like such a wide-eyed noob?
> 
> 
> And there's more - In the real MafiaScum games the experienced players wind up lynching a Townie 9 times out of 10 on Day 1. Since it's so likely that a Townie will be mislynched, it's best to go with a policy lynch - a low-volume, low-content player or one that seems anti-town.
> 
> Our low-volume players were FA, Mani, MeBelle, Shaitra, and TN.
> 
> FA didn't seem suspicious to me. However, Mertex and R.D. were all over him. Those two were pinging my scumdar with anti-town posts, so I thought they might be setting him up as a convenient sacrifice/mislynch.
> 
> MeBelle gave me next to nothing to work with. But she has some kind of magic bubble around her, she manages to avoid getting lynched. Mani bailing her out in Game 2 was one for the books. I saw no point in going after her, it's like the magic fairies will keep her safe from lynches.
> 
> Shaitra's low-volume, but she's a good player. I wanted to hear more from her. (Unfortunately I haven't heard much yet...)
> 
> TN... the odds against him being scum yet again are ridiculous, but then ridiculous odds are overcome every day, aren't they? Plus I was mad at him for laying low and hiding himself as scum in the other games. But since the odds of him being scum were so low, it was doubtful anyone would vote for him.
> 
> My main choice for scum was Mertex, but I wanted to be sure her crazy play wasn't just some sort of Day 1 bizarro, like the lunacy Ropey pulled in Game 3. Mani went just a bit further off the deep end, so I switched my vote.
Click to expand...


Magic fairies and bubbles?  lol!!

Good post!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure mertex is gung ho about lynching me. I have no doubt she suspects me. but from the posts today she seems to be looking for other possibilities as well. She can clarify more.
> 
> Why i was certain I was going to be night killed? I wasn't certain, but when you piss off half the board it's likely to include scum. And I am not exactly a shabby player when it comes to mafia so far. It would make sense for the scum to knock off a competent player. But I am guessing they probably thought they could have me mislynched today instead.
> 
> Other players might not be able to speak for why Rosie would think she would be, but it's probably because she has been frequently.
> 
> To your argument that everyone claims to be VT, if we did that, then at least some people would be lying. Townies are not supposed to lie. Lying is a scummy action.
> 
> Very many of you are making assumptions about what I have crumbed. If you found my clues you would know, because I've made the clues as clear as I can without being blatant. I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming not to be. To claim I was a mason, if i was one, would make me a bigger target from the scum and hurt the town. To claim i wasn't would eliminate me from the contention of being one and then help narrow down who the true masons were. Some of you want me to declare. I will not. You will have to lynch me to find out if you can't follow my clues. But if you can read what's in front of you, you will know what I am. That's all I will say on the matter. And if you do figure it out, keep it to yourself, the scum might not have figured it out.
Click to expand...


No one is asking you to declare, you keep repeating this ridiculous nonsense over and over. 

This makes no sense Avatar. Why crumb at all? You crumbing and supposedly hoping *only town* will figure it out is silly. . Please. 

You supposedly crumbing you are VT is pointless. I can't see a reason for it at all ,when you can just claim "Town". Unless you are saying you wanted all the rest of us townies to know you were VT and were a safe lynch? I don't get it. If scum figured it out, it gives them other targets to focus on. Your explanation for crumbing whatever it is you are trying to crumb, will get you the same damn result for scum. 




(When I stated I was VT, SR came on immediately and chastised us all ,she did not say my name -but pointed out it would hurt our masons to claim our VT roles, this was near the start of the game IIRC.  I was a complete idiot, I did not think of this aspect)


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9533136 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure mertex is gung ho about lynching me. I have no doubt she suspects me. but from the posts today she seems to be looking for other possibilities as well. She can clarify more.
> 
> Why i was certain I was going to be night killed? I wasn't certain, but when you piss off half the board it's likely to include scum. And I am not exactly a shabby player when it comes to mafia so far. It would make sense for the scum to knock off a competent player. But I am guessing they probably thought they could have me mislynched today instead.
> 
> Other players might not be able to speak for why Rosie would think she would be, but it's probably because she has been frequently.
> 
> To your argument that everyone claims to be VT, if we did that, then at least some people would be lying. Townies are not supposed to lie. Lying is a scummy action.
> 
> Very many of you are making assumptions about what I have crumbed. If you found my clues you would know, because I've made the clues as clear as I can without being blatant. I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming not to be. To claim I was a mason, if i was one, would make me a bigger target from the scum and hurt the town. To claim i wasn't would eliminate me from the contention of being one and then help narrow down who the true masons were. Some of you want me to declare. I will not. You will have to lynch me to find out if you can't follow my clues. But if you can read what's in front of you, you will know what I am. That's all I will say on the matter. And if you do figure it out, keep it to yourself, the scum might not have figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is asking you to declare, you keep repeating this ridiculous nonsense over and over.
> 
> This makes no sense Avatar. Why crumb at all? You crumbing and supposedly hoping *only town* will figure it out is silly. . Please.
> 
> You supposedly crumbing you are VT is pointless. I can't see a reason for it at all ,when you can just claim "Town". Unless you are saying you wanted all the rest of us townies to know you were VT and were a safe lynch? I don't get it. If scum figured it out, it gives them other targets to focus on. Your explanation for crumbing whatever it is you are trying to crumb, will get you the same damn result for scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (When I stated I was VT, SR came on immediately and chastised us all ,she did not say my name -but pointed out it would hurt our masons to claim our VT roles, this was near the start of the game IIRC.  I was a complete idiot, I did not think of this aspect)
Click to expand...


Duly noted


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-15.html#post9528026

post #586
I clearly state I'm Town and suggest Mertex is scum.
I agree with Avatar's suggestion that Mertex could be scum.


----------



## MeBelle

I hate not being able to edit!!

What special powers do Masons have?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9528952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Mani*​
> Avatar keeps insisting he did not lead the wagon, but while re-reading I found Avatar suggesting or 'crumbing" *Mani was scum **before SR AND Grandma voted for Mani*. See post *246*. Avatars wagon on Mertex had stalled. There were four votes for FA and four for Mertex and one for Mani when Avatar made post 246.
> 
> 
> *This is long, read it or not but it shows Avatar DID lead the wagon on Mani, not SR.
> 
> VC before the drive on Mani: Mertex 4 votes, FA 4 votes and Mani 1 vote.*
> 
> 
> post *246* *Avatar suggests Mani is scum *here as he is working his Mertex wagon which has stalled:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495059-post246.html
> 
> Post *251* Avatar states Mani just wants to coast through the game and Mani does not sound very townish.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495124-post251.html
> 
> Then grandma votes for Mani *279*
> 
> SR votes Mani post *329 *
> 
> Avatar immediately jumps on SR vote in post* 331 *asking why Mani to SR? _All the while his wagon on Mertex is stalled. _
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html
> 
> He then asks for a vote count mentioning top three, Mertex (4), FA(4) and now Mani(3). Wake supplies such in VC1.7
> 
> Then Avatar immediately points out we have about two days left and asks if we all should vote one of top three *334* immediately after Wake post the VC
> 
> SR responds to Avatars question in post 331 (above) and SR states in post *336 * Mani is a policy lynch and safe.
> 
> Post *340 *Avatar responds her points make sense and he _is willing to vote for Mani_.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html
> 
> (somewhere around here TN states Avatar  is a liar and I point out he did not lie)
> 
> (Mebelle unvotes FA post 378)
> 
> Post *383* Avatar states he will be willing to switch his vote to Mani (again) Mertex wagon still stalled.
> 
> Post* 384 *Avatar tells Mani he sounds like scum
> 
> Post *385* Avatar states MeBelle's unvote on FA gives Avatar even more reason to vote for Mani
> 
> Post *387* Avatar recommends Rosie and Cafe make a choice on the top three and mebelle make another vote and we see where we stand at that point. This is important to me, Avatar knows Rosie already has it in for Mani.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-26.html
> 
> Rosie jumps on it in post *388* and votes Mani
> 
> Avatar's  post *339 *less than a minute later (not noting Rosies vote)  he "mentions" @  me, rosie and mebelle in post and says we have to plan to get a lynch quoting the VC for the second time in a few short posts.
> 
> Post *390 *Avatar quotes rosies vote for Mani.
> 
> Posst *395* Avatar states again Manis game is the same as it was when Mani was scum
> 
> *THIS PART IS IMPORTANT*
> 
> Post *402*, Avatar Mentions Mani might be scum one more time but also says Mertex and FA may be scum too, ( weird because Avatar had been _against_ a FA vote and fighting Mertex on voting for FA because _she had no reason _to vote for FA according to Avatar, but now Avatar suddenly thinks FA may be scum?  This is weird to me because I believe FA to be scum. Explained  in a later post this one is already too long.
> 
> Post *416 *Avatar states he is thinking about switching his vote to Mani ( mertex wagon still stalled)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-28.html
> 
> Post *426* Avatar speaks to Mani and points out he is thinking of voting Mani again.
> 
> Post *432 *Avatar addresses Mani and tells him he would prefer if people would have joined his mertex wagon.
> 
> Post *439 *Avatar is arguing with Aye (about a hammer comment Aye made), and states *Mani is the only possible vote now because Aye just voted for Mani*, but Avatar has yet to vote for Mani.
> 
> Post *445 *Avatar declares he will hammer Mani in about an hour
> 
> Post *449* Avatar hammers.
> 
> Post *473* Avatar says he did not lead the wagon on Mani.
> 
> 
> *Anyone else have any other input here? This sure looks like Avatar drove the wagon on Mani after his Mertex wagon stalled out. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove the lynch for mani after the mertex wagon stalled, you mean after there were 5 votes for mani and 3 or less votes for the other wagons and when we had less than a day left? That's when i declared that I would vote for mani, when I would have been the 6th vote. Why? Because it was the only wagon left and we didn't need a no lynch.
> 
> I would hardly call joining at the end leading.
Click to expand...


No, you drove it right after Grandma and SR voted Mani. Prior, you suggested he was scum in a few posts. After, you kept mentioning him and how you might vote him or pointed out he was scum or mentioned you would flip votes. You drove the wagon subtly. When Mani had three votes- you started in on him full speed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> I hate not being able to edit!!
> 
> What special powers do Masons have?



None really, except they can speak all day in their own chat if I have it correctly.


----------



## RosieS

From page one:

Town Mason

Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Mason, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].

Abilities:
Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
You are confirmed town to your partners, and them to you.

Win condition:
You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

It sez Masons talk during the night. Basically at the same time Scum talks.

HTH!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where have I even attempted to silence you? Where have you been prevented from putting up a defense.
> 
> It's only logical that if 8 people are claiming to be vanilla town and there are 5 vanilla town spots left that some of them are lying. It's basic mathematics.
> 
> The question is why is pointing out the obvious upsetting you so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you have attempted to silence me. What I said was defending myself/responding to your accusations only makes you come back and say I'm scum or suspicious. I was pointing out that anyone that has responded to you gets the same general response.
> 
> It should be common sense that us townies aren't going to reveal if we're masons. We have no PR roles in this game to save any. With scum trying to save themselves (which is to their win condition), of course they'll claim they're town/townies/whatever. The thing is, not all of us are lying when we say we're town.
> 
> What bothers me is that you don't seem to believe anyone at this point. To you, we're all scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been thinking about it the last two hours while I was tending my lawn. The fact that I have over half the town ready to lynch me despite being town and telling the truth means that my methods are clearly not helping the town.
> 
> So I'm going to cut back. I'm going to be seen as scum whether I remain posting as I am or whether I change my tactics. I would have thought the fact that I'm actively leaving info for when you lynch me and I flip town would have convinced you. But I've clearly got zero ethos at this point to convince you guys.
> 
> You are wrong though. At this point I am not suspecting shaitra, TN, and ironically mertex.
> 
> And I though I'll change my tactics I am not changing my vote for grandma. You won't have to read as much but that early hammer intent is still scummy.
Click to expand...


I'm willing to unvote since you're willing to take a look at how your posts have come across to us. A change for the better is always a good thing.

What are your reads on Shaitra, TN, and Mertex since you don't suspect them?

Personally, I'd like to see more posts from them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*unvote*


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see you haven't gained any experience in picking out Scum, unless, of course, you are Scum this go -round.  I certainly am not Scum, but you coming after me so intensely only means that I must be right....it's you, MeBelle and FA, isn't it?
> 
> No wonder you wouldn't cast a vote for FA.  MeBelle, one of your team members, thought she would just vote for one of her teammates and not appear suspicious, that is, until several of us started voting for him, then she started sweating that FA was going to be lynched, so she quickly withdrew her vote....of course you weren't going to replace her...Scum doesn't go after their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reek of scum.
Click to expand...


That's your upper lip your smelling.  I can't reek of Scum because I ain't one, and surely you know who your partners are.  I'm banking on MeBelle and FA....don't know why others don't see it.  Funny, Grandma voted for MeBelle very early on.  Isn't that what Scum do, vote for their own early on, hoping nobody else piles on?  It was just for show because by Vote Count 1.1 she had switched to tn.  And, we're aware of MeBelle's fast little withdrawal, just when FA's wagon was catching on.  No wonder the big bad wolf, pretending to be Grandma,  is accusing me of being Scum, I'm getting to close for comfort pointing the finger at her.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9472658-post22.html

Cafe came after me regarding the sanfu at the beginning of the game which I missed and didn't know what everyone that was posting was talking about, but amazingly, she overlooked Grandma's little act.....if she was one of the ones that were sent the mysterious PMs, that I and others didn't get, why was she acting like she didn't know what was going on?  Obviously if she got the PMs, she was aware of what went down, unlike me, who got accused of being Scum because I really didn't know what was happening, didn't get the PMs, and was accused of lying about it. 

Also, she's been gunning for tn, which may very well be Town.  She voted for him on Day1 until she saw the Mani lynch was more appealing, since tn's wagon fell apart, but like Scum who don't want to attract attention by voting for someone that may then come after them, she waited and didn't vote until Mani's wagon was well underway.  True that tn's lack of effort is anti-town, but killing a townie is anti-town, and if we have an idea who is Scum, why not go after Scum?  We can get Wake to do a mod-kill on tn if he doesn't make an appearance later, but Grandma's rush to lynch Avatar, and pushing for a tn kill surely should raise some red flags.....anyone?




Grandma said:


> *TN did what?!?*
> 
> *Why do I always miss the good stuff?*





			
				CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN did what?!?
> 
> Why do I always miss the good stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> *You did not get those PMs Grandma?*
Click to expand...




			
				CaféAuLait;9472852 said:
			
		

> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> 
> *Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant*





*Vote:Grandma*


----------



## MeBelle

For the 'damn' record [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]

Game #1~1 time.   Was used jokingly
Game #2 and #3~Zero
Game #4~1 time (damned if you do, damned if you don't, doesn't fit my criteria)

*unvote*


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you have attempted to silence me. What I said was defending myself/responding to your accusations only makes you come back and say I'm scum or suspicious. I was pointing out that anyone that has responded to you gets the same general response.
> 
> It should be common sense that us townies aren't going to reveal if we're masons. We have no PR roles in this game to save any. With scum trying to save themselves (which is to their win condition), of course they'll claim they're town/townies/whatever. The thing is, not all of us are lying when we say we're town.
> 
> What bothers me is that you don't seem to believe anyone at this point. To you, we're all scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about it the last two hours while I was tending my lawn. The fact that I have over half the town ready to lynch me despite being town and telling the truth means that my methods are clearly not helping the town.
> 
> So I'm going to cut back. I'm going to be seen as scum whether I remain posting as I am or whether I change my tactics. I would have thought the fact that I'm actively leaving info for when you lynch me and I flip town would have convinced you. But I've clearly got zero ethos at this point to convince you guys.
> 
> You are wrong though. At this point I am not suspecting shaitra, TN, and ironically mertex.
> 
> And I though I'll change my tactics I am not changing my vote for grandma. You won't have to read as much but that early hammer intent is still scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to unvote since you're willing to take a look at how your posts have come across to us. A change for the better is always a good thing.
> 
> What are your reads on Shaitra, TN, and Mertex since you don't suspect them?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see more posts from them.
Click to expand...


Haven't seen enough from Shaitra and TN to get a good read. I'm leaning town on Shaitra.

As for TN, I don't know. I really have a hard time believing he rolled scum again after the reroll. But his silence isn't helping. 

As for mertex, I was pushing for her day 1. She was pushing for me too. We now have more substantial information after mani flipped town and the NK. She is playing much like she did in earlier games when she was town. And she didn't jump on the wagon despite the fact that I know she is suspicious of me. That makes me read town.

I could be wrong about any of them. And I would like to hear more from everyone. But that's my take right now. I am willing to wait and see what turns up in the future.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> For the 'damn' record [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
> 
> Game #1~1 time.   Was used jokingly
> Game #2 and #3~Zero
> Game #4~1 time (damned if you do, damned if you don't, doesn't fit my criteria)
> 
> *unvote*



I have to say I wasn't expecting you to actually go back and figure that out, lol Took me a minute to figure out what you were referencing.

Told you it's a bad habit.


----------



## Shaitra

One person I am definitely feel is solid town is Aye.  She has several posts that really read town to me and has been actively hunting scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I see you haven't gained any experience in picking out Scum, unless, of course, you are Scum this go -round.  I certainly am not Scum, but you coming after me so intensely only means that I must be right....it's you, MeBelle and FA, isn't it?
> 
> No wonder you wouldn't cast a vote for FA.  MeBelle, one of your team members, thought she would just vote for one of her teammates and not appear suspicious, that is, until several of us started voting for him, then she started sweating that FA was going to be lynched, so she quickly withdrew her vote....of course you weren't going to replace her...Scum doesn't go after their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reek of scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your upper lip your smelling.  I can't reek of Scum because I ain't one, and surely you know who your partners are.  I'm banking on MeBelle and FA....don't know why others don't see it.  Funny, Grandma voted for MeBelle very early on.  Isn't that what Scum do, vote for their own early on, hoping nobody else piles on?  It was just for show because by Vote Count 1.1 she had switched to tn.  And, we're aware of MeBelle's fast little withdrawal, just when FA's wagon was catching on.  No wonder the big bad wolf, pretending to be Grandma,  is accusing me of being Scum, I'm getting to close for comfort pointing the finger at her.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9472658-post22.html
> 
> Cafe came after me regarding the sanfu at the beginning of the game which I missed and didn't know what everyone that was posting was talking about, but amazingly, she overlooked Grandma's little act.....if she was one of the ones that were sent the mysterious PMs, that I and others didn't get, why was she acting like she didn't know what was going on?  Obviously if she got the PMs, she was aware of what went down, unlike me, who got accused of being Scum because I really didn't know what was happening, didn't get the PMs, and was accused of lying about it.
> 
> Also, she's been gunning for tn, which may very well be Town.  She voted for him on Day1 until she saw the Mani lynch was more appealing, since tn's wagon fell apart, but like Scum who don't want to attract attention by voting for someone that may then come after them, she waited and didn't vote until Mani's wagon was well underway.  True that tn's lack of effort is anti-town, but killing a townie is anti-town, and if we have an idea who is Scum, why not go after Scum?  We can get Wake to do a mod-kill on tn if he doesn't make an appearance later, but Grandma's rush to lynch Avatar, and pushing for a tn kill surely should raise some red flags.....anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472759 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN was scum for this game. Then Wake had to reassign roles since TN asked about the scum QT and the PM went to several people, if not everyone.
> 
> *You did not get those PMs Grandma?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9472852 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, not sure about PM's which I see went to her and three others. hummm
> 
> *Leaning scum for Grandma, since she did get those PMs and seems to be unaware of what they meant*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
Click to expand...


I did not overlook Grandma. In fact there is an entire discussion I had with Grandma regarding the PM. She said *she stepped on her cats tail *and had to restart her computer, thusly missing the PMs because she came to the game here first. The only reason I said anything to you was you stating you did not get any PM. 

Funny, you mention Grandma, because I was just looking at this post here, which seems to suggest exactly what you thought it did. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529183-post598.html

I do find it suspicious, those not on Grandma list as scum suddenly become scummy after the comment she made to you. 

Just because I am voting Avatar does not mean I am not taking note of other things. 



The entire reset was confusing as all get out to me. Post *69 *RD voted for TN and she says "again". Wake does a VC (post 85) missing RD's vote on TN and then Wake tells RD the GAME HAD NOT BEEN RESET when she made that vote in post 69, Wake states that in Post 90. RD then says in post 93 Wake was wrong it was after the reset. However, It was not until a full day later Wake went back and edited RD's post 93 and apologized for being incorrect. This correcting should have been made on a post itself not a teeny tiny "reason for post edit" IMO. It did nothing but serve to further confuse the confusion which already existed. Just my 2 cents. 

I know you are busy Wake and I appreciate everything you do running these games. The entire thing was just terribly confusing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> For the 'damn' record [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
> 
> Game #1~1 time.   Was used jokingly
> Game #2 and #3~Zero
> Game #4~1 time (damned if you do, damned if you don't, doesn't fit my criteria)
> 
> *unvote*



LOL I was joking when I said that.


----------



## Shaitra

FAQ2 is tingling my scum sense.   He came in this afternoon and made three posts, all basically saying Avatar was scum.  Then he is gone again with no effort to look for other scum even though he states we shouldn't lynch too quickly and lose our chance to find Avatar's partners (should Avi flip scum).  Is FA trying to be town when he's really scum?


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9533521 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the 'damn' record [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
> 
> Game #1~1 time.   Was used jokingly
> Game #2 and #3~Zero
> Game #4~1 time (damned if you do, damned if you don't, doesn't fit my criteria)
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was joking when I said that.
Click to expand...


It piqued my curiosity... 

Geeze, to play this game I need four windows open!

I just booted myself off the board, my computer is not being very cooperative.  

Taking a break!


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> FAQ2 is tingling my scum sense.   He came in this afternoon and made three posts, all basically saying Avatar was scum.  Then he is gone again with no effort to look for other scum even though he states we shouldn't lynch too quickly and lose our chance to find Avatar's partners (should Avi flip scum).  Is FA trying to be town when he's really scum?



FAQ isn't posting because SR isn't here and he wants to be in the DZ with her


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the 'damn' record [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
> 
> Game #1~1 time.   Was used jokingly
> Game #2 and #3~Zero
> Game #4~1 time (damned if you do, damned if you don't, doesn't fit my criteria)
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I wasn't expecting you to actually go back and figure that out, lol Took me a minute to figure out what you were referencing.
> 
> Told you it's a bad habit.
Click to expand...


Very bad habit!

Five minutes in the naughty chair for you young man!!


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about it the last two hours while I was tending my lawn. The fact that I have over half the town ready to lynch me despite being town and telling the truth means that my methods are clearly not helping the town.
> 
> So I'm going to cut back. I'm going to be seen as scum whether I remain posting as I am or whether I change my tactics. I would have thought the fact that I'm actively leaving info for when you lynch me and I flip town would have convinced you. But I've clearly got zero ethos at this point to convince you guys.
> 
> You are wrong though. At this point I am not suspecting shaitra, TN, and ironically mertex.
> 
> And I though I'll change my tactics I am not changing my vote for grandma. You won't have to read as much but that early hammer intent is still scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to unvote since you're willing to take a look at how your posts have come across to us. A change for the better is always a good thing.
> 
> What are your reads on Shaitra, TN, and Mertex since you don't suspect them?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see more posts from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't seen enough from Shaitra and TN to get a good read. I'm leaning town on Shaitra.
> 
> As for TN, I don't know. I really have a hard time believing he rolled scum again after the reroll. But his silence isn't helping.
> 
> As for mertex, I was pushing for her day 1. She was pushing for me too. We now have more substantial information after mani flipped town and the NK. She is playing much like she did in earlier games when she was town. And she didn't jump on the wagon despite the fact that I know she is suspicious of me. That makes me read town.
> 
> I could be wrong about any of them. *And I would like to hear more from everyone*. But that's my take right now. I am willing to wait and see what turns up in the future.
Click to expand...


Did you even read my response to Grandma?  Sometimes I wonder if some of you (meaning players in this game) don't bother reading all the posts....your post seems oblivious to all that I said.  Grandma's rush to lynch you or anyone seems scummy.  Also, she's a tad too defensive in this game.


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> And there's more - In the real MafiaScum games the experienced players wind up lynching a Townie 9 times out of 10 on Day 1. Since it's so likely that a Townie will be mislynched, it's best to go with a policy lynch - a low-volume, low-content player or one that seems anti-town.
> 
> Our low-volume players were FA, Mani, MeBelle, Shaitra, and TN.
> 
> FA didn't seem suspicious to me. However, Mertex and R.D. were all over him. Those two were pinging my scumdar with anti-town posts, so I thought they might be setting him up as a convenient sacrifice/mislynch.



 FA was one of the 4, but you've decided it was scummy to pick him over the others.  

Mani didn't seem suspicious to me and he wasn't.  You pegged him as scum, not so much PL  and pegged me town...so you were half right  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-12.html#post9492955

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9499152-post281.html


----------



## CaféAuLait

R.D. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's more - In the real MafiaScum games the experienced players wind up lynching a Townie 9 times out of 10 on Day 1. Since it's so likely that a Townie will be mislynched, it's best to go with a policy lynch - a low-volume, low-content player or one that seems anti-town.
> 
> Our low-volume players were FA, Mani, MeBelle, Shaitra, and TN.
> 
> FA didn't seem suspicious to me. However, Mertex and R.D. were all over him. Those two were pinging my scumdar with anti-town posts, so I thought they might be setting him up as a convenient sacrifice/mislynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA was one of the 4, but you've decided it was scummy to pick him over the others.
> 
> Mani didn't seem suspicious to me and he wasn't.  *You pegged him as scum, not so much PL  and pegged me town...so you were half right *
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-12.html#post9492955
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9499152-post281.html
Click to expand...


( emphasis added) 

Gosh, RD this reads so weird. 


Just sayin'


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> FAQ2 is tingling my scum sense.   He came in this afternoon and made three posts, all basically saying Avatar was scum.  Then he is gone again with no effort to look for other scum even though he states we shouldn't lynch too quickly and lose our chance to find Avatar's partners (should Avi flip scum).  Is FA trying to be town when he's really scum?



No, I am just town.

I hadnt really posted much more because I am rather busy and I didnt have a whole lot more to add.  So far there really isnt anyone that sticks out as scum as much as Avatar.  I still think that Mertex is rather scummy for the same reasons I stated in day one.  Not much of that has really changed.  However, Avatar was on the Mertex wagon on day one though but he pushed mani so take that for what it is worth.

I get a town read from you for now. 

I get a town read from Café.  Her posts have been the most helpful up to this point in hunting scum.  

I agree with your assessment of Aye.  She is a town read atm.

A vote for TN is nothing more than a policy lynch.  While that might be allright if we had no real scum to vote for I do not like PL when there is someone that I strongly suspect of being scum.  My vote is far better on the scum than on a PL.

R.D. seems town atm.  Nothing there that really sticks out as scummy.

Grandma is a null right now.  Some things that she has done are questionable but, like Rosie, it is just how grandma seems to play.

Rosie is as forceful as ever.  This is the way she has played town as far as I can tell and does not seem scummy yet.

Ma is null for me.  The one thing that she has done that has placed her on others radars is to unvote for me.  As I know I am town, that is not scummy at all.  Other than that, she simply has not posted enough to get any real read on her.


Those are my reads.  Only 2 seem rather scummy to me.  I dont have any real clue as to who the third might be.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ2 is tingling my scum sense.   He came in this afternoon and made three posts, all basically saying Avatar was scum.  Then he is gone again with no effort to look for other scum even though he states we shouldn't lynch too quickly and lose our chance to find Avatar's partners (should Avi flip scum).  Is FA trying to be town when he's really scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am just town.
> 
> I hadnt really posted much more because I am rather busy and I didnt have a whole lot more to add.  So far there really isnt anyone that sticks out as scum as much as Avatar.  I still think that Mertex is rather scummy for the same reasons I stated in day one.  Not much of that has really changed.  However, Avatar was on the Mertex wagon on day one though but he pushed mani so take that for what it is worth.
> 
> I get a town read from you for now.
> 
> I get a town read from Café.  Her posts have been the most helpful up to this point in hunting scum.
> 
> I agree with your assessment of Aye.  She is a town read atm.
> 
> A vote for TN is nothing more than a policy lynch.  While that might be allright if we had no real scum to vote for I do not like PL when there is someone that I strongly suspect of being scum.  My vote is far better on the scum than on a PL.
> 
> R.D. seems town atm.  Nothing there that really sticks out as scummy.
> 
> Grandma is a null right now.  Some things that she has done are questionable but, like Rosie, it is just how grandma seems to play.
> 
> Rosie is as forceful as ever.  *This is the way she has played town as far as I can tell and does not seem scummy yet.*
> 
> Ma is null for me.  The one thing that she has done that has placed her on others radars is to unvote for me.  As I know I am town, that is not scummy at all.  Other than that, she simply has not posted enough to get any real read on her.
> 
> 
> Those are my reads.  Only 2 seem rather scummy to me.  I dont have any real clue as to who the third might be.
Click to expand...


Not sure I totally agree.  Her posting style has changed from day 1 to day 2 in this game.  It's almost as if someone has told her she was coming across scummy.  She was very forceful day 1 and now, not so much.


----------



## Grandma

First of all I want to apologize for my nasty attitude yesterday. I was coming down with some kind of bug. I still have it and being sick makes me cranky, so I apologize in advance for any excessive fuck yous.


----------



## Grandma

Okay, let's start with Avi.

Finally, into the 4th game, he gets the hint that he posts too fookin' much. Thank you for that, Avi, reading your posts was like watching those hoarder shows on tv where people walk through knee-deep piles of old notebook papers. I detest the TN/ZZZX extreme of not posting at all, but yeah, in your case less is more.

As to your vote for me. At the time I decided to vote for you (8:58am eastern, yesterday) there were 3 votes on you (Cafe, Rosie, & MeBelle) so mine shouldn't have made much difference. You are, after all, screaming scum. I did give NINE HOURS warning at that time: 



> Unless some very convincing defense for Avi is posted over the next few hours I'll be switching to Avi this afternoon.



I hate mislynches, so I tried to get someone to take your side. At 11:05am I posted:



> Can anybody say tell me why I shouldn't vote for Avatar?



At 12:15 R.D. voted for you (without going through the warning process like I did.) At 12:34 AyeCantSeeYou voted for you, again without having announced intent hours before. Note that none of the voters asked for anyone to take your side of the argument.

So my vote was suddenly turned into the hammer vote. At 1:08pm I gave 4 hours' notice. Then my vote was taken away.


And somehow that makes me the bad guy.

Fuck you, Avi. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex, re: post 704, 

You are scum. You've been reeking of scum since your first post. You have not made a single Townie post, instead you randomly throw "suspicion" on every player, pulling "reasons" out of your butt.

You are not anywhere near as clever as you think, missus. 

You think that the other players will see MY VERY FIRST VOTE DURING THE RANDOM VOTING STAGE as scummy? The others know what the hell RVS is all about. And because I voted for her, that means she and I are Scum partners??? What. the. fuck.

*unvote

vote: Mertex*


----------



## Grandma

I'm going to assemble my notes now (thanks again, Avi, it's going to take hours.)

I'll have a list up later today.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to unvote since you're willing to take a look at how your posts have come across to us. A change for the better is always a good thing.
> 
> What are your reads on Shaitra, TN, and Mertex since you don't suspect them?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see more posts from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen enough from Shaitra and TN to get a good read. I'm leaning town on Shaitra.
> 
> As for TN, I don't know. I really have a hard time believing he rolled scum again after the reroll. But his silence isn't helping.
> 
> As for mertex, I was pushing for her day 1. She was pushing for me too. We now have more substantial information after mani flipped town and the NK. She is playing much like she did in earlier games when she was town. And she didn't jump on the wagon despite the fact that I know she is suspicious of me. That makes me read town.
> 
> I could be wrong about any of them. *And I would like to hear more from everyone*. But that's my take right now. I am willing to wait and see what turns up in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read my response to Grandma?  Sometimes I wonder if some of you (meaning players in this game) don't bother reading all the posts....your post seems oblivious to all that I said.  Grandma's rush to lynch you or anyone seems scummy.  Also, she's a tad too defensive in this game.
Click to expand...


I apologize. I did read your comments. I did not mean to imply that you hadn't said anything. Only that I want to hear more from everyone because the more everyone talks the more we can discern who is who


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> BTW does anyone really think the scum aren't behind this rush lynch?



Everyone thinks your scum. 

Simple as that.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> I was expecting fireworks, but i wasn't expecting it like this.
> 
> I highly suggest the masons and the rest of the VT pay attention here. We might be able to win after all if you do.



Judging by how fast your wagon got to rollin', it looks like Masons and VT think you're scum. Just sayin'.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone really think the scum aren't behind this rush lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thinks your scum.
> 
> Simple as that.
Click to expand...


You may be right. And if you are it's because of how I've gone about scum hunting.

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. And I'm sorry if I've made you upset from needing to read so much. I'm not trying to upset you. Only play a game. Looks like I need to work on that.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW does anyone really think the scum aren't behind this rush lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thinks your scum.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right. And if you are it's because of how I've gone about scum hunting.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. And I'm sorry if I've made you upset from needing to read so much. I'm not trying to upset you. Only play a game. Looks like I need to work on that.
Click to expand...


Feel better grandma.

For what it's worth, I don't think you post too much Avi.   I wish others posted more to be honest.   Posting walls is another story 

Weather you're town or scum this game we'll see, but I'm having fun.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thinks your scum.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right. And if you are it's because of how I've gone about scum hunting.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. And I'm sorry if I've made you upset from needing to read so much. I'm not trying to upset you. Only play a game. Looks like I need to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel better grandma.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't think you post too much Avi.   I wish others posted more to be honest.   Posting walls is another story
> 
> Weather you're town or scum this game we'll see, but I'm having fun.
Click to expand...


I appreciate it.


----------



## RosieS

From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.

I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.

Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

I apologize again for being nasty. 

It is a game and my meanness is taking the fun out of it. I'm sorry.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I'm just not seeing it. What makes FA stand out for you?


----------



## Grandma

Oh - *unvote*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I'd like to see more posts from FA at this point before making up my mind on him. Likewise with TN.

I don't know what it is, but something about the way Mertex responds to posts comes across as being overly antagonistic. Not sure yet if it's because she's trying to over sell being town, as she's claimed, or if it's because she's trying to hide behind a scum role.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not seeing it. What makes FA stand out for you?
Click to expand...


The best he can do is repeat what others have said already about Avatar?

And then his reads list approves of everyone and suspects no one?

Too slick by half.  Pretending to be helpful but adding nothing at all.

FA is cotton candy - air and sugar and calories and no nutritive value at all.

I don't get why Mertex - if you have been Scum and then not, it is irritating to say "This time I am Town" over and over.

Perhaps since you have not been there, done that it strikes you as too much - but actually isn't. I went thru the identical thing she is going thru and reacted the same.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

*Unvote*

I think I am going to step back and re-evaluate things. I am not saying I don't suspect grandma right now, I'd just like to step back and think things out more.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex, re: post 704,
> 
> You are scum. You've been reeking of scum since your first post. You have not made a single Townie post, instead you randomly throw "suspicion" on every player, pulling "reasons" out of your butt.
> 
> You are not anywhere near as clever as you think, missus.
> 
> You think that the other players will see MY VERY FIRST VOTE DURING THE RANDOM VOTING STAGE as scummy? The others know what the hell RVS is all about. And because I voted for her, that means she and I are Scum partners??? What. the. fuck.
> 
> *unvote
> 
> vote: Mertex*



Aha, I must be onto something.  I am Town, and I've been claiming to be Town, and I have been hunting Scum....that's how I know you are Scum.  And, if I were to be lynched, my only regret would be if the rest of the Townies don't pick up on what you are screaming loud and clear.

And, yes, those that have picked up experience in this game will notice that Scum will vote their partners to make it seem they are not working together, but they are not going to lynch their own if they can help it.  If you were hoping that you and MeBelle would not be paired because of your first worthless vote, you've got another thing coming.  If MeBelle thinks that her pull away from FA was not noticed, she has another thing coming.  The only way they will be exhonerated is if you flip town, which I'm sure you won't.

You have been very aggressive this game, and your moves have revealed nothing but Scum, so keep trying to deflect your scumminess on me....one way or another, you're going to be found out.

I'm willing to die in order for Town to win.....are you?


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see more posts from FA at this point before making up my mind on him. Likewise with TN.
> 
> I don't know what it is, but something about the way Mertex responds to posts comes across as being overly antagonistic. Not sure yet if it's because she's trying to over sell being town, as she's claimed, or if it's because she's trying to hide behind a scum role.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and think what you want.  I'm not Scum, and if I'm lynched, which I am not afraid of being lynched, just to prove that I am town and the ones coming after me are the ones that need to be looked at.  I've given my reasons for being suspicious, if those reasons don't jump out at you, I could be wrong, but dang, it's pretty obvious.

The whole object of the game is to find Scum.  I've looked for voting patterns and actions, and I've made my observations.  Grandma claims that my posts scream Scum, but she doesn't say why....just because I'm pointing at her?  That's not Scum, that's very town....looking and finding Scum and I think she's fighting for her life, which also, is very Scummy.


----------



## Grandma

> I'm willing to die in order for Town to win...



No, you aren't.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not seeing it. What makes FA stand out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best he can do is repeat what others have said already about Avatar?
> 
> And then his reads list approves of everyone and suspects no one?
> 
> Too slick by half.  Pretending to be helpful but adding nothing at all.
> 
> FA is cotton candy - air and sugar and calories and no nutritive value at all.
> 
> I don't get why Mertex - if you have been Scum and then not, it is irritating to say "This time I am Town" over and over.
> 
> Perhaps since you have not been there, done that it strikes you as too much - but actually isn't. I went thru the identical thing she is going thru and reacted the same.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



I have been repeating over and over because some keep insisting that I sound scummy and how else am I going to get across that I'm not.

I don't mind being lynched, if that is what it takes to prove that I'm Town.  Those that are fighting for their life but not offering themselves up are just fighting for self-preservation and that reeks Scum.  If Grandma/FA and MaBelle turn out to be Town, I'd be willing to sacrifice myself to show that my suggestions have been honest, from the spirit of trying to have Town win this game.  That's all I can do.


----------



## Grandma

> If Grandma/FA and MaBelle turn out to be Town, I'd be willing to sacrifice myself



We already have 2 dead Townies. Add 3 more, that makes 5 dead Townies. 

Leaving 5 Townies against 3 Scum. Those aren't very good odds.

Further, as a Townie, you aren't so valuable that 3 others should put themselves on the block for you.

Ultimately, the goal is to find scum and as yet you've made zero effort towards that end.


----------



## Grandma

I'll be back later with my reads list.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> If Grandma/FA and MaBelle turn out to be Town, I'd be willing to sacrifice myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have 2 dead Townies. Add 3 more, that makes 5 dead Townies.
> 
> Leaving 5 Townies against 3 Scum. Those aren't very good odds.
> 
> Further, as a Townie, you aren't so valuable that 3 others should put themselves on the block for you.
> 
> Ultimately, the goal is to find scum and as yet you've made zero effort towards that end.
Click to expand...


How do you know mebelle and FA are not scum? I am not saying they are, but I don't understand how you can be sure that they are not.


----------



## Grandma

I don't know, but they seem Town to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] Can we get a more recent vote count. I may have missed it but I havent seen one today.


----------



## R.D.

We all good 



Avatar4321 said:


> ...they clearly thought getting rid of scarlet would help because she had a tendency to slow down wagons.
> 
> II am innocent and many of you know that as well, particularly the three of you who want to frame me.



Your reason for why SR was lynched sounds too self serving and far fetched  She didn't slow down the  mani wagon

Particualarly = Crumbing mason and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html

Here you justify not giving our your role. 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html

Later you gave your role as VT and claimed you have been all along, if we were smart enough to figure it out.

You have too many contradictions, and even more non-responsive defensie replies.  I do think you led the mani train. Your hammer was speedy we had another day.  Not wanting to repeat all thats been already posted I think you're scum.

It  looks like Grandma is one of your partners and you both orchestrated a bizarre defense to take the heat off.

*Vote:Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> We all good
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...they clearly thought getting rid of scarlet would help because she had a tendency to slow down wagons.
> 
> II am innocent and many of you know that as well, particularly the three of you who want to frame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reason for why SR was lynched sounds too self serving and far fetched  She didn't slow down the  mani wagon
> 
> Particualarly = Crumbing mason and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html
> 
> Here you justify not giving our your role.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html
> 
> Later you gave your role as VT and claimed you have been all along, if we were smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> You have too many contradictions, and even more non-responsive defensie replies.  I do think you led the mani train. Your hammer was speedy we had another day.  Not wanting to repeat all thats been already posted I think you're scum.
> 
> It  looks like Grandma is one of your partners and you both orchestrated a bizarre defense to take the heat off.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*
Click to expand...


I can promise you that grandma is not my partner.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.3*​
*Avatar4321 (2):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Grandma (1):* _Mertex&#9792;_

*Not Voting (8):* _FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2​


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - Post 733 I unvoted.


----------



## Grandma

Oooops, nevermind, I misread...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Oooops, nevermind, I misread...





I've done that before looking at the vote counts.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all good
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...they clearly thought getting rid of scarlet would help because she had a tendency to slow down wagons.
> 
> II am innocent and many of you know that as well, particularly the three of you who want to frame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reason for why SR was lynched sounds too self serving and far fetched  She didn't slow down the  mani wagon
> 
> Particualarly = Crumbing mason and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html
> 
> Here you justify not giving our your role.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html
> 
> Later you gave your role as VT and claimed you have been all along, if we were smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> You have too many contradictions, and even more non-responsive defensie replies.  I do think you led the mani train. Your hammer was speedy we had another day.  Not wanting to repeat all thats been already posted I think you're scum.
> 
> It  looks like Grandma is one of your partners and you both orchestrated a bizarre defense to take the heat off.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can promise you that grandma is not my partner.
Click to expand...


^^^^implying  you DO have a partner^^^^

You have previously stated you have no partners.  

Which is it???


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all good
> 
> 
> 
> Your reason for why SR was lynched sounds too self serving and far fetched  She didn't slow down the  mani wagon
> 
> Particualarly = Crumbing mason and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html
> 
> Here you justify not giving our your role.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html
> 
> Later you gave your role as VT and claimed you have been all along, if we were smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> You have too many contradictions, and even more non-responsive defensie replies.  I do think you led the mani train. Your hammer was speedy we had another day.  Not wanting to repeat all thats been already posted I think you're scum.
> 
> It  looks like Grandma is one of your partners and you both orchestrated a bizarre defense to take the heat off.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can promise you that grandma is not my partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^implying  you DO have a partner^^^^
> 
> You have previously stated you have no partners.
> 
> Which is it???
Click to expand...


Nice try. She isn't my partner because I have none.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> If Grandma/FA and MaBelle turn out to be Town, I'd be willing to sacrifice myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have 2 dead Townies. Add 3 more, that makes 5 dead Townies.
> 
> Leaving 5 Townies against 3 Scum. Those aren't very good odds.
> 
> Further, as a Townie, you aren't so valuable that 3 others should put themselves on the block for you.
> 
> Ultimately, the goal is to find scum and as yet you've made zero effort towards that end.
Click to expand...



Don't play naive.  Only one person can be lynched per Day.....so if any of you three were to be lynched and turn out to be Town, I'm sure the rest of the Townies are not going to believe me and lynch the other two.  But, you're coming up with all kinds of schemes to try and save your Scummy skin. 

You're the one that has made zero effort toward finding Scum, and rightly so....you wouldn't want to find yourself, would you.  And yes, you're not willing to die because your dying would only mean that Scum has a chance of losing, and you don't want that, do you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Okay, let's start with Avi.
> 
> Finally, into the 4th game, he gets the hint that he posts too fookin' much. Thank you for that, Avi, reading your posts was like watching those hoarder shows on tv where people walk through knee-deep piles of old notebook papers. I detest the TN/ZZZX extreme of not posting at all, but yeah, in your case less is more.
> 
> As to your vote for me. At the time I decided to vote for you (8:58am eastern, yesterday) there were 3 votes on you (Cafe, Rosie, & MeBelle) so mine shouldn't have made much difference. *You are, after all, screaming scum*. I did give NINE HOURS warning at that time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless some very convincing defense for Avi is posted over the next few hours I'll be switching to Avi this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate mislynches, so I tried to get someone to take your side. At 11:05am I posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody say tell me why I shouldn't vote for Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At 12:15 R.D. voted for you (without going through the warning process like I did.) At 12:34 AyeCantSeeYou voted for you, again without having announced intent hours before*. Note that none of the voters asked for anyone to take your side of the argument.
> 
> So my vote was suddenly turned into the hammer vote. At 1:08pm I gave 4 hours' notice. Then my vote was taken away.
> 
> 
> And somehow that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> Fuck you, Avi. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added) 



Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start with Avi.
> 
> Finally, into the 4th game, he gets the hint that he posts too fookin' much. Thank you for that, Avi, reading your posts was like watching those hoarder shows on tv where people walk through knee-deep piles of old notebook papers. I detest the TN/ZZZX extreme of not posting at all, but yeah, in your case less is more.
> 
> As to your vote for me. At the time I decided to vote for you (8:58am eastern, yesterday) there were 3 votes on you (Cafe, Rosie, & MeBelle) so mine shouldn't have made much difference. *You are, after all, screaming scum*. I did give NINE HOURS warning at that time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless some very convincing defense for Avi is posted over the next few hours I'll be switching to Avi this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate mislynches, so I tried to get someone to take your side. At 11:05am I posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody say tell me why I shouldn't vote for Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At 12:15 R.D. voted for you (without going through the warning process like I did.) At 12:34 AyeCantSeeYou voted for you, again without having announced intent hours before*. Note that none of the voters asked for anyone to take your side of the argument.
> 
> So my vote was suddenly turned into the hammer vote. At 1:08pm I gave 4 hours' notice. Then my vote was taken away.
> 
> 
> And somehow that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> Fuck you, Avi. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
Click to expand...


The vote for me is just a revenge vote. I've never seen a Townie get so upset and overly dramatic over being called Scum except for WS (game 2).  But, it seems that being Scum and being called out as Scum does put *some* who are otherwise calm,  on the edge.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start with Avi.
> 
> Finally, into the 4th game, he gets the hint that he posts too fookin' much. Thank you for that, Avi, reading your posts was like watching those hoarder shows on tv where people walk through knee-deep piles of old notebook papers. I detest the TN/ZZZX extreme of not posting at all, but yeah, in your case less is more.
> 
> As to your vote for me. At the time I decided to vote for you (8:58am eastern, yesterday) there were 3 votes on you (Cafe, Rosie, & MeBelle) so mine shouldn't have made much difference. *You are, after all, screaming scum*. I did give NINE HOURS warning at that time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless some very convincing defense for Avi is posted over the next few hours I'll be switching to Avi this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate mislynches, so I tried to get someone to take your side. At 11:05am I posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody say tell me why I shouldn't vote for Avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At 12:15 R.D. voted for you (without going through the warning process like I did.) At 12:34 AyeCantSeeYou voted for you, again without having announced intent hours before*. Note that none of the voters asked for anyone to take your side of the argument.
> 
> So my vote was suddenly turned into the hammer vote. At 1:08pm I gave 4 hours' notice. Then my vote was taken away.
> 
> And somehow that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> Fuck you, Avi. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
Click to expand...


No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest. 

And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes. 

I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start with Avi.
> 
> Finally, into the 4th game, he gets the hint that he posts too fookin' much. Thank you for that, Avi, reading your posts was like watching those hoarder shows on tv where people walk through knee-deep piles of old notebook papers. I detest the TN/ZZZX extreme of not posting at all, but yeah, in your case less is more.
> 
> As to your vote for me. At the time I decided to vote for you (8:58am eastern, yesterday) there were 3 votes on you (Cafe, Rosie, & MeBelle) so mine shouldn't have made much difference. *You are, after all, screaming scum*. I did give NINE HOURS warning at that time:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate mislynches, so I tried to get someone to take your side. At 11:05am I posted:
> 
> 
> 
> *At 12:15 R.D. voted for you (without going through the warning process like I did.) At 12:34 AyeCantSeeYou voted for you, again without having announced intent hours before*. Note that none of the voters asked for anyone to take your side of the argument.
> 
> So my vote was suddenly turned into the hammer vote. At 1:08pm I gave 4 hours' notice. Then my vote was taken away.
> 
> And somehow that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> Fuck you, Avi. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest.
> 
> And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes.
> 
> I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.
Click to expand...


Avatar was the only one making a big deal about it and you yourself said he is scum. So why bother with a post which seems to try an explain your actions, it is not needed. 

Avatar is coming off as scum, you said you would vote later if you thought it was appropriate. There was no hammer, no need to explain it Grandma you did nothing wrong. I don't recall you playing defensively and that is why I asked you. 

As far as Avatar he says he realizes his "scum hunting" came off as scummy and announced his intent to change his posting style since he had over half of the players voting for him. 

When has Avatar ever done anything like this? 

This is his 4 or 5th game on this forum, he stated in game 3 game he was playing Mafia Scum on another forum as well. Avatar is not a newbie to this game, Avatar knows EXACTLY what he is doing and now he has changed things to apologizing, thanking people and being kind. So unlike anything I have ever seen from him. 

Its weird, very weird and scummy IMO.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start with Avi.
> 
> Finally, into the 4th game, he gets the hint that he posts too fookin' much. Thank you for that, Avi, reading your posts was like watching those hoarder shows on tv where people walk through knee-deep piles of old notebook papers. I detest the TN/ZZZX extreme of not posting at all, but yeah, in your case less is more.
> 
> As to your vote for me. At the time I decided to vote for you (8:58am eastern, yesterday) there were 3 votes on you (Cafe, Rosie, & MeBelle) so mine shouldn't have made much difference. *You are, after all, screaming scum*. I did give NINE HOURS warning at that time:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate mislynches, so I tried to get someone to take your side. At 11:05am I posted:
> 
> 
> 
> *At 12:15 R.D. voted for you (without going through the warning process like I did.) At 12:34 AyeCantSeeYou voted for you, again without having announced intent hours before*. Note that none of the voters asked for anyone to take your side of the argument.
> 
> So my vote was suddenly turned into the hammer vote. At 1:08pm I gave 4 hours' notice. Then my vote was taken away.
> 
> And somehow that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> Fuck you, Avi. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest.
> 
> And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes.
> 
> I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.
Click to expand...


You're just upset because I've found you out, and you hate that your Scum team is in danger of being completely exposed and lynched......


----------



## CaféAuLait

Do we know if and when TN is coming back? I saw Wake post he thought he might have been on V/LA and he was going to check, but I may have missed his reply confirming or not.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest.
> 
> And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes.
> 
> I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just upset because I've found you out, and you hate that your Scum team is in danger of being completely exposed and lynched......
Click to expand...


Who else do you think is on this scum team Mertex?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9539989 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest.
> 
> And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes.
> 
> I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just upset because I've found you out, and you hate that your Scum team is in danger of being completely exposed and lynched......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who else do you think is on this scum team Mertex?
Click to expand...


It's here in my post:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9533387-post704.html

Notice how she defends FA and MaBelle.  Everyone is expected to defend themselves when being called Scum, but we can't very well defend others, because unless one is Scum, we really don't know for sure who is and who isn't.  I've been accused of being partners with Rosie and R.D., and I have defended myself by claiming I am Town, but I don't defend Rosie are R.D. because I really don't know....so what makes Grandma so sure that FA and MeBelle are Town?  Lynch the liars....



Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not seeing it. What makes FA stand out for you?
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> I don't know, but they seem Town to me.





Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Grandma/FA and MaBelle turn out to be Town, I'd be willing to sacrifice myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already have 2 dead Townies. Add 3 more, that makes 5 dead Townies.
> 
> Leaving 5 Townies against 3 Scum. Those aren't very good odds.
> 
> Further, as a Townie, you aren't so valuable that 3 others should put themselves on the block for you.
> 
> Ultimately, the goal is to find scum and as yet you've made zero effort towards that end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know mebelle and FA are not scum? I am not saying they are, but I don't understand how you can be sure that they are not.*
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9539989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just upset because I've found you out, and you hate that your Scum team is in danger of being completely exposed and lynched......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else do you think is on this scum team Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's here in my post:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9533387-post704.html
> 
> Notice how she defends FA and MaBelle.  Everyone is expected to defend themselves when being called Scum, but we can't very well defend others, because unless one is Scum, we really don't know for sure who is and who isn't.  I've been accused of being partners with Rosie and R.D., and I have defended myself by claiming I am Town, but I don't defend Rosie are R.D. because I really don't know....so what makes Grandma so sure that FA and MeBelle are Town?  Lynch the liars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have 2 dead Townies. Add 3 more, that makes 5 dead Townies.
> 
> Leaving 5 Townies against 3 Scum. Those aren't very good odds.
> 
> Further, as a Townie, you aren't so valuable that 3 others should put themselves on the block for you.
> 
> Ultimately, the goal is to find scum and as yet you've made zero effort towards that end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How do you know mebelle and FA are not scum? I am not saying they are, but I don't understand how you can be sure that they are not.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, with the way this game is set up, I too have noted factions, but I don't want to say who they are given they could be masons. 

Right now I trying to figure out the good guys from the bad guys. Which team is which.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest.
> 
> And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes.
> 
> I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just upset because I've found you out, and you hate that your Scum team is in danger of being completely exposed and lynched......
Click to expand...



Wait until I post my reads list.


----------



## tn5421

Prod response / dodge

Reading now.


----------



## tn5421

Avatar4321 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw it was rd who said I'd suffer if we lynched FA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not incorrect at all. In fact you also quoted the post where rd said it. I responded sarcastically that clearly I am willing to switch my vote if they give me a reason to because I'd be suffering oh so much
Click to expand...


I see you didn't address the underlying point.  If you don't /s or [/sarcasm] I'm going to assume you're being serious.

~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9504222 said:
			
		

> I'll add my 2 cents on Avatar. This whole thing seemed to start, because he said we should not lynch TN based on the PMs which reset the game ( which was a lot of _my_ fault, since I did not know the game had been reset) . Then, it somehow morphed into  Avatar defending TN, and then FA was brought into the convo since both Avatar and FA had a vote on Mertex IIRC. I have FA on my scum list, I don't have a solid reason, except, his posts seems a lot different this game.
> 
> 
> I think many were pushing Avatar as scum initially, because of his resistance to vote without cause for TN, in fact, I saw this as town like behavior. SR even thought the wagon developed too soon on TN and then said she thought scum was on that wagon. Therefore kinda stating the same Avatar stated, but a hell of a lot more succinctly.
> 
> As far as defense of a player I have also been the recipient of Avatar defending me, he did so in game 3, when a few kept calling me scum, he asked for reasons and said I was not scum, so I don't see this as something new at all-defending players. I also don't see his wanting to ensure we have scum lynched as scummy, I think this is town like.
> 
> Mani asked earlier how town is supposed to act together, I am unsure, but if we have our own reads that people are not scum- but then one is accused of being scum while defending or agreeing with another player, I am unsure how we are supposed to find scum and come together as a town team.
> 
> I read Wake last night in a thread, and he said town in general loses because we allow ourselves to get caught up in the mayhem/drama instead of trying to focus on our mission of finding scum.



Defending others as town seems to be something that Avatar does.  It is my primary reason for not being as suspicious of him as I should be.

~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9504616 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, see my big post above this one, you liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good enuff reason. Lynch him  for being  a big, fat liar.
> 
> We can get the Boy in his  hidey-hole (Manifold) later.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not lie, RD did say it here in post 324.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501795-post324.html
> 
> Avatar repeated it here in post 325
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html
> 
> This is the same crap that was happening to me in game 3. I suppose this will be considered _defending Avatar _and it might have my head in a noose, but I don't care. We need to either speak out when we see inconsistencies or false claims. Stating Avatar lied when he did not and pointing out the evidence is just the facts.
> 
> 
> We need facts to work with here. Somehow there must be a way to work together to find scum. I feel this may be achieved if and when we support those who appear to be town to expose those who may be scum. I am not 100 percent sure Avatar is town, but his actions, so far,  seem to be that of town to me.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but post 324 could be masons trying to cover for each other, where 325 comes off as self-defense.

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9504616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not lie, RD did say it here in post 324.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501795-post324.html
> 
> Avatar repeated it here in post 325
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html
> 
> This is the same crap that was happening to me in game 3. I suppose this will be considered _defending Avatar _and it might have my head in a noose, but I don't care. We need to either speak out when we see inconsistencies or false claims. Stating Avatar lied when he did not and pointing out the evidence is just the facts.
> 
> 
> We need facts to work with here. Somehow there must be a way to work together to find scum. I feel this may be achieved if and when we support those who appear to be town to expose those who may be scum. I am not 100 percent sure Avatar is town, but his actions, so far,  seem to be that of town to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi stepped in it, but I agree he simply misspoke not lied responding to my observation.
> 
> I also agree speaking up with what you notice is not defending it's simply sharing thoughts.  But it's Avi himself who makes the accusation that's its scummy to do so when it suits him, that's one of the inconsistencies with him.  To me that's anti town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I didn't misspeak at all. I blatantly pointed out your accusation is absurd because I would not be willing to jump on the FA, if convinced, if I was suffering so much from him as a choice. The fact that I chose my method of execution as sarcasm doesn't mean I misspoke.
> 
> I've been inviting you guys to make a case for him. But you guys really aren't even trying. In fact, I am willing to vote for any of the wagons right now. Though I am more inclined to switch to Mani if i need to switch. He is sounding alot like he did in game two.
Click to expand...


If a mani lynch cannot be achieved today, Mertex is the next best suspect on my list.  Her defense is all OMGUS and not much substance.

~~~~



Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More reason for me to either stay with mertex or move to mani.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle removing her vote at the prospect of FA becoming the lynched seems rather scummy to me.
> 
> Scum votes for their own in the hopes of not appearing like Scum, but when it starts heating up, they either have to hope no one else jumps on the wagon, or they end up removing themselves.
> 
> I think MeBelle's actions says a lot.
Click to expand...


Anything to avoid lynching scum, eh?

~~~~



Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.
> 
> Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.
> 
> You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.
> 
> I hope others are able to see your scummy move.
Click to expand...


This isn't exactly what is happening here.  All I see is Mertex in her full scumpainting glory.

If you had made an argument on the basis of non-posting, I would be with you.

~~~~



Mertex said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Mani has taken his vote off FA, and funny MeBelle did too, like what a coincidence.....hmmmm
> *doesn't look like that wagon is going anywhere*, and I don't want to participate in a NL.
> 
> I think MeBelle's action was a scummy move.  I wasn't suspecting Mani nor her, but this has made me suspicious.  Both of them taking their vote off FA.
> 
> Okay, I'll throw in my vote for Mani, too, only because some of you are seeing him as Scum, and his non-participation is a detriment to town.  If he turns out to be Town, MeBelle, Avatar and FA are my suspects.
> 
> *VOTE:Manifold*



This feels off to me, but I'm not sure if its my confirmation bias in suspecting Mertex as scum or legitimate.

~~~~



Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Starting to feel sad for FAQ2^^^
> 
> *UNVOTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, MeBelle, that is such a scummy move.
> 
> Scum sometimes vote for their own in the hopes that it will be noticed that they are not associated with that person and that nobody else will vote for that person.  The fact that FA is in danger of being lynched would cause Scum to worry....and removing their vote is a likely thing they would do.
> 
> You don't remove your vote because you are feeling sorry for someone you thought was Scum....sorry, I'm not buying that.
> 
> I hope others are able to see your scummy move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, any thing that anybody does is "scummy" to you. It's getting old.
Click to expand...


Playing mafia is scummy. /s

~~~~



Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Mani has taken his vote off FA, and funny MeBelle did too, like what a coincidence.....hmmmm
> doesn't look like that wagon is going anywhere, and I don't want to participate in a NL.
> 
> I think MeBelle's action was a scummy move.  I wasn't suspecting Mani nor her, but this has made me suspicious.  Both of them taking their vote off FA.
> 
> Okay, I'll throw in my vote for Mani, too, only because some of you are seeing him as Scum, and his non-participation is a detriment to town.  If he turns out to be Town, MeBelle, Avatar and FA are my suspects.
> 
> *VOTE:Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Sad thing about that is you're probably town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Town, but when I asked if anyone was willing to switch over to Avatar, nobody responded...no use in voting for someone that nobody else votes for and ending up with a NL.
Click to expand...


That didn't stop you in game 2, when you were town.

~~~~



RosieS said:


> Dammit....everything Mani posted about Avatar is true.
> 
> Gotta back off. I have a conscience, ya know.
> 
> Close enuff Manifold. I will call it even without being part of a mislynch
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*.
> 
> Now don't ride my butt......if you wanna lynch Mani he is at L-2 without me.
> 
> Win condition is voting for scum. Avatar is scum this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Too little, too late.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie has hedged her vote by saying she believes I'm townie, which suggests she might believe it because she knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note taken!
Click to expand...


Belated revenge for game 2.  Outside of game motivation.  Not alignment indicative.

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> dang scarlet died? That sucks.
> 
> That doesn't tell us much of anything does it?



We can ISO her posts and treat her as conftown.  I'd say that's more than 'much of anything'.

~~~~



			
				CaféAuLait;9521223 said:
			
		

> SR lynch IMO.
> 
> 1.She told everyone to stop claiming they were VT, thereby exposing possible Masons. Scum may have assumed she was a Mason for pointing that out. She also kept asking people &#8220;will you be my mason&#8221; (I had no clue what she meant there) bringing even more attention to the mason aspect of the game.
> 
> 2.Scum also picked her IMO because she would not have given them up.  She was a bit quiet and did not have too many opinions on who scum was. Except she was after Grandma- and if I recall Avatar in one post, I may have misremembered that,  there may have been a few more I missed, feel free to add.
> 
> 
> We can go back to see who she was suspicious of but the way I read scum QTs they are not going to lynch the person who they may think will point to them, or the most outspoken against them- they will pick someone who is a bit quieter, SR is outspoken but did not have too many opinions on who was scum, unless I missed it. I am thinking Scum thought she may be a mason because of the comments above. Or she may have noted something which I totally missed. This is a hasty response, I may have missed a lot.



The 'will you be my mason' thing is a joke that started between her and I on skype.  Try not to get too bent out of shape. /s

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> I didnt push a damn thing. *I didn't even encourage anyone to vote for mani*. I only suggested that we have make a decision about the vote because we had less than a day. I was hoping we would get behind mertex, but when it became obvious that wasn't going to happen i told you I would switch to mani.
> 
> Interesting how you did a 180 since yesterday though. Had some time to talk it over last night?



Wrong.  You did, in fact, subtly encourage people to switch their votes to mani.

~~~~



FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did @ you. To see where you'd go. Then Mebelle jumped off FA. And Aye jumped off Mertex when Rosie jumped on Mani putting him higher.
> 
> *BTW Still FOS at Rosie for trying to jump ship after the hammer despite having plenty of advanced notice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense.  If Rosie was Scum, she wouldn't have even tried to jump off the ship on Mani, one Townie to Scum is as good as any.  I think Scum know better than to make a move at the last minute that would draw attention to them, so that idea of yours doesn't fly.  And besides, there was only one minute difference between your post and hers, hardly enough time to read, evaluate, make a decision and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This looks more like a move by Avatar to take the heat off herself.  Typically avatar is more thought out than that and throwing out accusations that don't make any sense make her look rather scummy....
> 
> This and also claiming that she did not push Mani's wagon (even if SR started it).
Click to expand...


If you want to get real technical, SR and I started it.  I logged in an hour too late to move my vote and haven't been back until now.

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> It's obvious that there is a town inclination to lynch me today. I have no doubt the scum are egging that on.   And they clearly thought getting rid of scarlet would help because she had a tendency to slow down wagons.
> 
> I don't plan on giving up. I am innocent and many of you know that as well, particularly the three of you who want to frame me. and while I'd prefer not to be lynched, if i end up being lynched I am going to make sure the town has as much information to know where to look for the scum. I am not going to roll over like some townies would



I thought you said you didn't know what the scum motivation is?

~~~~



RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. As  RV I admitted several times I had no clue, going forward I dont want that vote used as evidence  of anything.  It was a fishing expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected.  Her vote  for mani was policy not that he was scum, others played that card. As a VT she was  expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these two contradictory quotes don't read scum-anti town I don't know what does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a contradiction because masons are townies as well. Both masons and vanilla townies are townies.
> 
> If you were paying attention I have given crumbs for my role. But there are many who want to jump on the wagon without much thought. Thank you for not being one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are claiming to be a Mason....
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


No comment necessary.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?



Not directed at me, but I'll answer.

He's hoping a real mason will counterclaim him so scum can NK them.



Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, would you please explain why you are indicating you're a mason here http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-36.html#post9523842
> 
> We don't have any PR roles to protect you from a NK, so why bring attention to your role as a mason? All we can do now is hope we get one of the scum lynched and hope they don't believe your hints. If they do believe you and target you, there's a chance we'll be down 2 more townies come Day 3 if we mislynch.
> 
> RosieS, what's your thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, your link doesn't work.
> 
> Second, I am not claiming to be a mason. I am not claiming any role. I am saying I am town aligned.
> 
> Why do you want me to make a role claim at this point? The only people who benefit are the scum.
Click to expand...


Such hedge.  Address my point about attempting to make a mason counterclaim you please.  And don't hide behind 'i didnt definitively roleclaim' because everyone can tell you're implying that you rolled mason.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, all your links go to the last page for me.  Can you post the number with the links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the problem I was having too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was clicking on the 'permalink' next to the post # to get the link. I wonder why they don't show up right.
Click to expand...


The bit at the end of the url has to be intact.  It looks like this:


> #post9525395



That's what focuses the page on the specific post.

~~~~



Grandma said:


> Which brings me to Question #2:
> 
> TN - Why were you so focused on Mani?



I voted and forgot about it.  When I checked back it was an hour after the hammer and so obviously couldn't remove it.

He seemed scummy to me at the time of my vote.   

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9528952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Mani*​
> Avatar keeps insisting he did not lead the wagon, but while re-reading I found Avatar suggesting or 'crumbing" *Mani was scum **before SR AND Grandma voted for Mani*. See post *246*. Avatars wagon on Mertex had stalled. There were four votes for FA and four for Mertex and one for Mani when Avatar made post 246.
> 
> 
> *This is long, read it or not but it shows Avatar DID lead the wagon on Mani, not SR.
> 
> VC before the drive on Mani: Mertex 4 votes, FA 4 votes and Mani 1 vote.*
> 
> 
> post *246* *Avatar suggests Mani is scum *here as he is working his Mertex wagon which has stalled:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495059-post246.html
> 
> Post *251* Avatar states Mani just wants to coast through the game and Mani does not sound very townish.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9495124-post251.html
> 
> Then grandma votes for Mani *279*
> 
> SR votes Mani post *329 *
> 
> Avatar immediately jumps on SR vote in post* 331 *asking why Mani to SR? _All the while his wagon on Mertex is stalled. _
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html
> 
> He then asks for a vote count mentioning top three, Mertex (4), FA(4) and now Mani(3). Wake supplies such in VC1.7
> 
> Then Avatar immediately points out we have about two days left and asks if we all should vote one of top three *334* immediately after Wake post the VC
> 
> SR responds to Avatars question in post 331 (above) and SR states in post *336 * Mani is a policy lynch and safe.
> 
> Post *340 *Avatar responds her points make sense and he _is willing to vote for Mani_.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-23.html
> 
> (somewhere around here TN states Avatar  is a liar and I point out he did not lie)
> 
> (Mebelle unvotes FA post 378)
> 
> Post *383* Avatar states he will be willing to switch his vote to Mani (again) Mertex wagon still stalled.
> 
> Post* 384 *Avatar tells Mani he sounds like scum
> 
> Post *385* Avatar states MeBelle's unvote on FA gives Avatar even more reason to vote for Mani
> 
> Post *387* Avatar recommends &#8220;Rosie and Cafe make a choice on the top three and mebelle make another vote and we see where we stand at that point&#8221;. This is important to me, Avatar knows Rosie already has it in for Mani.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-26.html
> 
> Rosie jumps on it in post *388* and votes Mani
> 
> Avatar's  post *339 *less than a minute later (not noting Rosies vote)  he "mentions" @  me, rosie and mebelle in post and says we have to plan to get a lynch quoting the VC for the second time in a few short posts.
> 
> Post *390 *Avatar quotes rosies vote for Mani.
> 
> Posst *395* Avatar states again Mani&#8217;s game is the same as it was when Mani was scum
> 
> *THIS PART IS IMPORTANT*
> 
> Post *402*, Avatar Mentions Mani might be scum one more time but also says Mertex and FA may be scum too, ( weird because Avatar had been _against_ a FA vote and fighting Mertex on voting for FA because _she had no reason _to vote for FA according to Avatar, but now Avatar suddenly thinks FA may be scum?  This is weird to me because I believe FA to be scum. Explained  in a later post this one is already too long.
> 
> Post *416 *Avatar states he is thinking about switching his vote to Mani ( mertex wagon still stalled)
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-28.html
> 
> Post *426* Avatar speaks to Mani and points out he is thinking of voting Mani again.
> 
> Post *432 *Avatar addresses Mani and tells him he would prefer if people would have joined his mertex wagon.
> 
> Post *439 *Avatar is arguing with Aye (about a hammer comment Aye made), and states *Mani is the only possible vote now because Aye just voted for Mani*, but Avatar has yet to vote for Mani.
> 
> Post *445 *Avatar declares he will hammer Mani in about an hour
> 
> Post *449* Avatar hammers.
> 
> Post *473* Avatar says he did not lead the wagon on Mani.
> 
> 
> *Anyone else have any other input here? This sure looks like Avatar drove the wagon on Mani after his Mertex wagon stalled out. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove the lynch for mani after the mertex wagon stalled, you mean after there were 5 votes for mani and 3 or less votes for the other wagons and when we had less than a day left? That's when i declared that I would vote for mani, when I would have been the 6th vote. Why? Because it was the only wagon left and we didn't need a no lynch.
> 
> I would hardly call joining at the end leading.
Click to expand...


And yet you don't actually alleviate any of the concern towards yourself.

~~~~

I am caught up to page 15.  Doing 15-20...
I'm trying to avoid a mastin sized post, after all...


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - Please cattleprod TN or consider replacing him, he hasn't been heard from since the 24th.



Please don't cattleprod me.  I don't need a branded mark on my ass, thanks.
I don't like your vote on me but I understand it.

~~~~



Grandma said:


> I find it very interesting that Mertex and R.D. are so over-the-top gung-ho for lynching Avi, but they aren't voting for him.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I think he's scum, and I think they're scum.
> 
> Are they playing against each other to avoid suspicion?
> 
> Why were Avi and Rosie so sure they'd be NK'ed Night 1? Or were they trying to appear Townie?
> 
> Why throw shit at me for hard-claiming VT? _EVERYONE_ should claim VT, even those that aren't. Some of you seem to think that the Masons are obligated to claim their actual role, or that only the VT's will claim theirs.
> 
> If ALL Townies claim VT, then Scum won't know who the Masons are, right??!
> 
> So why is Avi crumbing Mason and then saying he isn't?



As I have stated in part 1 of my catchup post, it is because he is baiting a mason claim, and leaving himself an out of 'I didnt claim mason' to avoid counterclaim drama.

~~~~



R.D. said:


> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  I am just forgettable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^not a very useful  b---- :d  ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *negged*
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care to back that up?  I am not going to make my point again about my FA vote, you didn't care then you wont care now.  You are just stinging because I bundled you in with my suspicion at the time.
> 
> Regarding Avi, why vote now?  His partners are who I am interested in at the  moment.
> 
> Everyone claiming Mani's play was scum tell were wrong imo.  His play this game was the same as his play in game 2 not 3 when he was scum.   Game 3 he was ever so helpful...or so I was conned into believing
> 
> You claim I'm scummy for somehow being with Mertex on FA and because I'm over the top with her about Avi claiming somehow they are both scum we are willing to bus?   You've got one too many scum there.
> 
> There is defiately one team at work here as far as I think I can gleen, but I am stopping short of naming it because the could be masons.
> 
> My FOS right now is most definately Ave.
> TN, not postng again and *soley focused on Mani*.
> Shaitra, quiet.
> Grandma, not as focused as usual.
Click to expand...


Are you guys really going to keep misrepresenting my goals like this or what?

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> BTW does anyone really think the scum aren't behind this rush lynch?



If you flip town, I'll definitely consider it.  I am quite certain you are scum, however.

Putting this here...



Avatar4321 said:


> Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.
> 
> Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.
> 
> I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.



~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VC incoming (went on an adventure today). *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be going on one shortly to the dead zone
Click to expand...


Don't mess with Garlic Jr. /s

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from the guy that only gave 1 hours' notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we had less than 24 hrs left in the day. Not at the very beginning of the day.
> 
> You're upset because I called you on scummy behavior.
Click to expand...


With 24 hours left, you should have waited half of that to lynch.  I believe that you knew rosie was about to unvote and therefore rushed to hammer.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw my top three choices for the scum now are grandma, aye, and cafe.
> 
> Just a note in case you lynch me before I can.
> 
> I'm also more suspicious of r.d. Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because we refuse to sit back and let you make accusations without us saying a word in our defense? Funny how you swear up and down you're town when questioned or called out on something, then try and turn it around and say to anyone that defends themselves that they are scum. I guess you're pretty much saying there's 1 town in this game with that logic. Good luck with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting myself to add:
> 
> This is the reason town has lost more games than we've won:
> 
> Unable to cooperate with other townies and throwing mud into the kettle under the fire.
> 
> If you really are town, then stop with the bs.
Click to expand...


Putting fire above the kettle probably has something to do with that /s

~~~~



FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe's post about those claiming VT has prompted me to do a search through the game looking to see who has claimed to be townie or not. It looks like every player except 3 has made a town aligned claim.
> 
> There are only 5 VT slots left.
> 
> Grandma, Cafe, Mertex, and FA have all claimed to be VT.
> 
> Rosie, Aye, Mebelle, and I have all made non-specific townie claims. Meaning we have said we are town, but not specified vanilla.
> 
> R.D., Shaitra, and TN have not made town claims whatsoever. I don't think that means they are scum, they could be Vanilla and just wise enough not to claim. They could also be masons and trying not to lie.
> 
> Now, while Rosie, Aye, and Mebelle have not explicitly said they were vanilla, It was highly implied that they were.
> 
> If they are claiming vanilla, that will leave at least 2 (more accurately 3) people falsely claiming to be vanilla. The question is why are they lying? is it because they are scum falsely claiming, or because they are masons falsely claiming VT?
> 
> Since you guys can't figure out my crumbs and it looks like the cards are all out on the table, and it also looks like you are highly likely to lynch me today, I will say that I am a vanilla townie. If you need to lynch me to verify, then do so, I'm going to fight you on it, but it might be the best way for you to take my analysis seriously.
> 
> Ill even throw you my crumbs in a bit though they were pretty subtle.
> 
> I'm doing this for the masons to be well armed later in the game. I don't know who you are. But if I dead, you will have four vanilla townies left. And if the scum miss you guys, you will have 3 vanillas, 3 masons, and 3 scum. Use the information wisely.
> 
> My guess is that there is at least 2 scum among those claiming to be town:
> 
> Cafe, Grandma, mertex, FA, Mebelle, Rosie, or Aye
> 
> Now let the fireworks begin
> 
> 
> 
> This also seems very scummy to me.  You have been claiming for SEVERAL pages that it is not in towns best interest to claim, refusing to claim for several posts (though no one has really asked you to claim, just questioned your 'crumbs' statements) and then you follow all that with a synopsis of all the claims tied up in a nice package for scum to glean from....
> 
> Why would you demand that claims are bad for town (truth) and then suddenly point out and highlight all those claims?  It looks like you don't want your scum buddies to miss your analysis of who might be mason...
Click to expand...


Indeed.  I don't have anything much to add to this post though.

~~~~



Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overlook R.D.?  Rosie? and me?  Hmmmm, I wonder why you would not consider them?  And me?  All are still playing.  That makes 4.
> 
> If tn turns out to be Scum, then you would be Town and vice versa making it 5, unless I decide to make either one of you FOS.  Either your math skills suck, or you didn't consider Rosie/R.D. because they are Scum along with you and it was a mafia slip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, R.D., and Rosie are a single entity this game - a 3-headed monster - and that entity sure as hell isn't Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I see you haven't gained any experience in picking out Scum, unless, of course, you are Scum this go -round.  I certainly am not Scum, but you coming after me so intensely only means that I must be right....it's you, MeBelle and FA, isn't it?
> 
> No wonder you wouldn't cast a vote for FA.  MeBelle, one of your team members, thought she would just vote for one of her teammates and not appear suspicious, that is, until several of us started voting for him, then she started sweating that FA was going to be lynched, so she quickly withdrew her vote....of course you weren't going to replace her...Scum doesn't go after their own.
Click to expand...


You're really in love with saying "I'm not scum" this game, aren't you?

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shaitra said the same thing yesterday. *
> TN has been AWOL for 5 days.
> 
> Post 606, at 8:58 am I said I'd switch my vote unless someone offered a good defense for you.
> That didn't happen.
> 
> Your OMGUS vote isn't helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still on V/LA yesterday.  Today I am home and back at work.  Sorry, work takes priority over the game.
> 
> But I have had the game up in  the background most of the day reading when I can.
> 
> I'm not totally convinced Avatar is scum yet.  It seems some of you have been tunneling on him since the beginning of the game.  But several of his posts do seem suspicious and I know he is good at spinning things to clear himself.
> 
> Since the game is early on day 2, it does seem strange, even scummy for Grandma to be rushing the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tunneling is an understatement.
> 
> R.D, Aye, and Grandma all wanted to jump on after i made the post pointing out that everyone claiming to be VT can't be. I find the timing interesting.
Click to expand...


This post is pretty blatantly anti-town.  You've pretty much earned my vote.
The only reason I haven't is because I don't know your status.

~~~~



Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was still on V/LA yesterday.  Today I am home and back at work.  Sorry, work takes priority over the game.
> 
> But I have had the game up in  the background most of the day reading when I can.
> 
> I'm not totally convinced Avatar is scum yet.  It seems some of you have been tunneling on him since the beginning of the game.  But several of his posts do seem suspicious and I know he is good at spinning things to clear himself.
> 
> Since the game is early on day 2, it does seem strange, even scummy for Grandma to be rushing the lynch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunneling is an understatement.
> 
> R.D, Aye, and Grandma all wanted to jump on after i made the post pointing out that everyone claiming to be VT can't be. I find the timing interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been saying since early on that everyone should claim VT. If they did, we'd have 13 people claiming VT. Now we'd have 11.
> 
> Do you think I can't do the fucking math, Avatar?
Click to expand...


It's bad play for anyone to claim anything except during lylo in this setup.

~~~~



MeBelle60 said:


> I hate not being able to edit!!
> 
> What special powers do Masons have?





RosieS said:


> From page one:
> 
> Town Mason
> 
> Welcome, [Player Name], you are a Town Mason, along with your partners, [Player Name] and [Player Name].
> 
> Abilities:
> Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partners here [QuickTopic link].
> You are confirmed town to your partners, and them to you.
> 
> Win condition:
> You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> 
> It sez Masons talk during the night. Basically at the same time Scum talks.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



~~~~



RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not seeing it. What makes FA stand out for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best he can do is repeat what others have said already about Avatar?
> 
> And then his reads list approves of everyone and suspects no one?
> 
> Too slick by half.  Pretending to be helpful but adding nothing at all.
> 
> FA is cotton candy - air and sugar and calories and no nutritive value at all.
> 
> I don't get why Mertex - if you have been Scum and then not, it is irritating to say "This time I am Town" over and over.
> 
> Perhaps since you have not been there, done that it strikes you as too much - but actually isn't. I went thru the identical thing she is going thru and reacted the same.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Avatar isn't helping town; Mertex doth protest too much.

~~~~



R.D. said:


> We all good
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...they clearly thought getting rid of scarlet would help because she had a tendency to slow down wagons.
> 
> II am innocent and many of you know that as well, particularly the three of you who want to frame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reason for why SR was lynched sounds too self serving and far fetched  She didn't slow down the  mani wagon
> 
> Particualarly = Crumbing mason and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523842-post537.html
> 
> Here you justify not giving our your role.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9529186-post599.html
> 
> Later you gave your role as VT and claimed you have been all along, if we were smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> You have too many contradictions, and even more non-responsive defensie replies.  I do think you led the mani train. Your hammer was speedy we had another day.  Not wanting to repeat all thats been already posted I think you're scum.
> 
> It  looks like Grandma is one of your partners and you both orchestrated a bizarre defense to take the heat off.
> 
> *Vote:Avatar*
Click to expand...


*Vote:Avatar*

Now that I have confirmed that he isn't at L-1


----------



## tn5421

Near-Confirmed Scum / Lynch Pool:
Avatar4321
Mertex


----------



## Grandma

It's good to see you again. 

You're more succinct than I am, my long reads list is coming out soon.

The bit about claiming VT - there were some that thought we were given our original roles during the reset. I came out and hard claimed VT to set them straight. Wouldn't have happened were it not for the craziness around the reset.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9539627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Since when do we need to give a warning to vote if not the hammer? Is this something I am unfamiliar with about the game? Additionally, if Avatar is "screaming scum" as you say, I am wondering why the vote for Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what else goes on and who else seems scummy, Mertex is by far the scummiest.
> 
> And my vote warning came up because everyone's been making such a huge deal out of every wagon - with a "wagon" involving as few as two votes.
> 
> I'd love for everyone in the game to very closely scrutinize all of my posts and decide whether I really seem scummy or if they're being influenced by the squeaky wheels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just upset because I've found you out, and you hate that your Scum team is in danger of being completely exposed and lynched......
Click to expand...


Stay away from the brown acid.


----------



## Grandma

My Long List Part 1

Day 1 was a hot mess and Day 2 is going the same way. We need to get 

organized and on the right track.

How someone played in this game or that when we've only had 3 previous games 

 is almost meaningless. Maybe after a dozen games we'll be better able to pick 

up on someone's meta, but don't think your noob asses can do it right now.

The helpful hints on the Wiki page are a lot more helpful if you read them all the 

way through to the disclaimer - the one that says "as of (date) this doesn't work 

anymore" because players catch on to each others' tricks and gambits. Some 

players do the things that out them as PRs, VTs, or Scum, some don't. For 

example, the hammer voter isn't necessarily scum, nor are voters 3 & 4 on a 

lynch.

Who did the voting doesn't mean much, btw. Certainly Scum will jump in if it looks like their intended victim might escape a lynching, but sometimes there's no need for Scum to participate.

The way I look for scum is I isolate and read each player's posts as if they are 

Town. Sometimes the posts are reasonable. Some players' posts just don't read 

Town. Try as I might, there's just no way I can fit the Town label on them. They 

get catagorized by how un - Town they seem. Then I re-read the posts and try to pin them down as scum. Look at things from both sides.

So - my reads:

Town

AyeCantSeeYou

CafeAuLait

Both seem to be thinking independently yet are willing to work with others. 

They're in the game and paying attention, asking questions and calling out 

questionable posts.


Leaning Town

FA_Q2

MeBelle60

Both are interacting and keeping up with the game. However, I'd like to see more 

content from both of them.


Null

Shaitra

tn5421

I'm not getting a read on them, I need to see more.


----------



## Grandma

My Long List Part 2

Scum

*Avatar4321*

188 posts to wade through. That's more than 12 pages. The vast majority of those posts include multiquotes that are re-quoted in his subsequent posts. In other words, his posts are onerus and difficult to read - a damn good scumtrick. One can appear to be a very Townie type, on top of things, but only the most intrepid Scum-hunters can wade through the mess to pick up clues and slips.


Post 302:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Grandma
> 2 days until deadline.
> Who's the scummiest person on your lists, you guys?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Avatar
> Which is plenty of time for a lynch, why the rush? Plans this weekend or simply because you want one of the two leader lynched?



One bit of USMB Mafia meta that's been established is that we've always reached the hammer well ahead of deadline. I was nervous that we were so close, and to me it seemed that he was hoping for a no-lynch, perhaps because he was one of those being considered.


Post 303 he says that he doesn't think FA is scum. He says it again Post 344. But in Post 402 he lists FA as leaning scum. Why?

Post 320 he first mentions that he'll probably be NK'd. Anyone asserting that they're targets without having claimed a PR reads Scum to me.



Post 413 he agrees with Mertex that MeBelle's unvote from FA is scummy, and adds that she hasn't posted much content. Throughout this game Avi - and others - have been comparing players to other games. MeBelle has consistently been a low-volume poster, and she wasn't Scum in the first 3 games.

There's his "encouragement" towards the Manifold lynch wagon.

Post 445 Avi gives only an hour's warning before the hammer. We're on and off at all hours, much more notice is needed for everyone to get a chance to change their minds.

Post 476, Avi says to ACSY:


> I find the fact that you jumped in for the sixth vote when I said I was considering it and waiting for a vote count odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 2 people jumping in on my vote for Avi was fine - as long as I couldn't hammer.
> 
> Post 645 he claims that I was ready to hammer early in the morning. But there were only 3 other votes for him then. Mine would have been the 4th. He again claims that I tried to hammer him early in the day in Post 648.
> 
> And there's his weirdness over the role claiming, ultimately ending with his statement that Townies can't lie.
> Sure they can, Masons can say they're VT, and Vanillas can claim Mason (or PR in other game) sacrificing themselves to save a Townie with a higher role.
> This is after he soft claims Mason then says he didn't, while berating other players that claim VT.
> 
> He's pegged just about everyone as scum or suspicious. There are only 3 scum, not 12. Well, 10 now.
> 
> Post 611: I'm quoted as wondering why Mertex and R.D. are so into getting Avi lynched, but they wouldn't vote for him. Curious. Avi replies that Mertex isn't so gung-ho for him and seems to be looking for other possibilities.
> 
> That set off the warning bells. She was after him, why would he not hit her with one of his usual FoS's or a vote?
> 
> From Post 706:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for mertex, I was pushing for her day 1. She was pushing for me too. _*We now have more substantial information after mani flipped town and the NK. She is playing much like she did in earlier games when she was town. *_And she didn't jump on the wagon despite the fact that I know she is suspicious of me. That makes me read town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have damn near nothing to go on regarding Mani and Scarlet. Whatever we might have hasn't been analyzed. And Mertex isn't playing at all like in previous games, as Scum or Town. She's changed her meta.
> 
> Funny that those two are so suspicious of each other, yet won't vote for one another.
> 
> 
> *Mertex*
> 
> Post 95, talking about TN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...he's the only one that I know asked for a QT....but, he could be a Mason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good job trying to out the Mason
> 
> Post 101, she claims to have not seen the NEW role PM, and may have deleted it.
> 
> Post 121 her OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Post 179 Mertex claims that Shaitra was the one that OMGUS'd. And she rewrites history:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone then suggested that maybe Wake didn't really reassign the roles, and I couldn't remember if I had deleted my initial role pm....since the only one I remember seeing said I was Town. It made sense at the time, (that tn was scum) now, I'm not so sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now TN was scum and he's not currently a Mason. Good to know.
> 
> Post 181:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, FA and Avi are both voting for me, what a coincidence. Scum wanting to start a wagon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She hasn't shown any reason to suspect them, but yet they're scum.
> 
> Post 204, Shaitra doesn't read Avi and FA as scum, so Mertex decides that Shaitra's scum.
> 
> Post 278:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hunt for scum in your own way, and I'll hunt for scum my way. I have been reading all the posts and based on my previous game (when I was Scum and I could see the way that Town was pointing at other Townies as Scum) and the way that they were evaluating why they thought someone was Scum and I'm applying some of that in my choice. You obviously are not doing a very good job, because I happen to be Town, so your analysis is failing somehow. And your claim that I'm not hunting scum is lame.
> 
> Yes, I want to remain in the game, after all, that is our Win condition, to try and stay alive and lynch Scum. If I die, at least I hope that those who voted for me will not be overlooked by the rest of the Town, because obviously, some will be Scum. And, right now, I'm thinking that FA and Avatar are sounding a lot like Scum, and since FA already has several others thinking that he is Scum, I'm going to switch my vote to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex hasn't been hunting for scum at all. Every time any player posts or votes in a way that displeases her she declares them to be scum. And where she says others suspect FA - it's because she and R.D. have been cheerleading for his lynching, and others fell for the - what was that word Rosie used? Oh yeah, bunkum. They fell for R.D. and Mertex's bunkum.
> 
> 
> Post 282, I say I don't see anything scummy about FA. Mertex claims she voted for FA because he RVS voted for R.D.
> 
> So? He needs to seek her approval for his Random Vote? Really?
> 
> And then the post descends into You Were Told Not To Eat The Brown Acid Land:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On his second post, he gives Cafe a "not Scum" pass just because she gave him some advice on how to get rid of ads with Adfender.
> On his 3rd post he uses your confusion on the roles being re-randomized to make a statement that Wake is affirming that Aye and Myself are Scum, but he doesn't explain how he comes up with that conclusion.
> On his next post he admits that his first impression was not correct, that we did indeed get new role pms, but not the PMs between tn and Wake. He then admits that all votes submitted are RVS, that there isn't much to go on other than voting for people and then seeing their reaction, but he then jumps on Avatar's switching his vote from you (Grandma), to me and uses the lame excuse that because of my OMGUS vote on Shaitra.
> 
> Avatar's first vote was for you.....of course if you three are Scum, he knew it was a safe time as he could change it later, and what a perfect opportunity for him to distance himself from you with a meaningless vote. And change he did. He changed his vote to me giving the lame explanation that I was voting for tn because he was Scum in the last game. That was totally untrue, and I had already given an explanation as to why I was voting for tn. It had to do with the re-randomizing issue, and because someone claimed that tn had outed himself as Scum when he asked for the QT, and then there was discussion that maybe the roles weren't reassigned, which would have left tn as Scum. Obviously Avatar didn't read my posts where I explained it, because he keeps insisting that I was voting for tn simply because he was Scum in the last game. He also made another mistake when he said that you and I were on the tn Wagon, and posted that on 7/21/14 at 12:14 p.m, but Wake had posted Vote Count 1.2 on 7/21/14 at 11:33 a.m. that clearly shows I was no longer voting for tn. How could he possibly miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell did that second paragraph have to do with FA? Or reality in general? Note that she said that since Avi RVS voted for me that means he and I are both scum partners. That's a regular theme with her.
> 
> 
> Post 371, She wants everyone to vote for Avatar - knowing that the FA wagon had stalled. I point out that it's unlikely she can get 6 people to vote for Avi with the deadline so near. So she decides that Avi, FA, and I are scum because...why?
> 
> Posts 407 and 409 she declares MeBelle scum for taking her vote off FA.
> 
> After all, we're only allowed to vote for Mertex's approved scum candidates.
> 
> 
> Post 411, since Mani took his vote off FA around the same time as MeBelle did, mertex decides that they're a scum team. If Mani flips Town, then MeBelle, FA, And Avi are the scum team.
> 
> 
> By post 567 she's decided that the Scum are TN, me, MeBelle, FA, Aye, Shaitra, and Avatar. 7 players. "All the rest are town." All the rest amounts to Cafe, as Mertex and RD were surgically grafted together from the start and Rosie got attached as well, making those three a pseudo hydra.
> 
> When I call her out on it, Mertex accuses R.D. and Rosie of being scum, Post 570.
> 
> So Mertex and Cafe aren't scum. Good to know.
> 
> 
> Post 704
> 
> 
> 
> ...  No wonder the big bad wolf, pretending to be Grandma, is accusing me of being Scum, I'm getting to close for comfort pointing the finger at her.
> 
> Cafe came after me regarding the sanfu at the beginning of the game which I missed and didn't know what everyone that was posting was talking about, but amazingly, she overlooked Grandma's little act.....if she was one of the ones that were sent the mysterious PMs, that I and others didn't get, why was she acting like she didn't know what was going on? Obviously if she got the PMs, she was aware of what went down, unlike me, who got accused of being Scum because I really didn't know what was happening, didn't get the PMs, and was accused of lying about it.
> 
> Also, she's been gunning for tn, which may very well be Town. She voted for him on Day1 until she saw the Mani lynch was more appealing, since tn's wagon fell apart, but like Scum who don't want to attract attention by voting for someone that may then come after them, she waited and didn't vote until Mani's wagon was well underway. True that tn's lack of effort is anti-town, but killing a townie is anti-town, and if we have an idea who is Scum, why not go after Scum? We can get Wake to do a mod-kill on tn if he doesn't make an appearance later, but Grandma's rush to lynch Avatar, and pushing for a tn kill surely should raise some red flags.....anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is too out there. It reads like a post in the Conspiracy Theory forum.
> 
> Who thinks she can help us win this game? I certainly don't.
> 
> 
> *R.D.*
> 
> Post 141 She thinks Aye or myself are possible scum on the TN wagon - even though I explained that mine was a RVS OMGUS vote over the reset. No idea how she figured Aye was Scum.
> 
> Post 240 - AFTER R.D. says RV votes are random and meaningless:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma pointing to her as scum
> At least one of those four are scum I think. With only two having votes so far ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and she votes for FA. (eenie, meenie, miney, moe...)
> 
> Shaitra asks her why R.D. thinks she's scum, R.D. says it's because the 4 of us are piling on Mertex. Shaitra points out that she didn't vote for Mertex. R.D. pretty much says that pointing a finger counts as piling on.
> 
> Note - R.D. is defending Mertex AFTER raising hell with Avi for defending TN.
> 
> 
> Post 324, R.D. has accused Avi of being inconsistent. Avi says "...you guys can't cite any inconsistencies..." and R.D. replies "Won't cite, not can't."
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> In Post 327 she says Avi will suffer greatly if FA is lynched. Later, when that sentence is attributed to Avi, she does not correct the mistake.
> 
> Post 350, Avi says he'd vote for FA if he were given good reason. R.D. claims she gave good reason (she hasn't) and refuses to link to it.
> 
> 
> Post 381 R.D. says she isn't sure that Mertex isn't scum. So why go after FA for RV voting for Mertex?
> 
> Posts 392 through 420 she tries to keep Rosie's vote on the FA wagon. Post 423 she notes that Mani left the FA wagon.
> 
> Post 436 R.D. unvotes, claiming it was to get away from the crazy.
> What crazy? R.D. refuses to elaborate when asked.
> Note that R.D. voted for no one in the final VC. Laying low?
> 
> 
> Post 496
> 
> 
> 
> Scum ain't too bright this game. She (Scarlet) went after Mani hard, she led the train. I have almost no doubt she would have been the next lynch. If they thought she was a mason they are nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is R.D. so sure she wasn't a mason? Because "It was clear she was doing her best to avoid the masons being detected."
> 
> Scarlet wouldn't have to do that on Day 1. The NK is as much a crapshoot for Scum as the lynch is for Town.
> 
> But in Post 555 she changes her story
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and tn posted less than mani. Mani did in fact post content to try to survive and she blew it off. She claimed to distrust all trains, except the one she began...she pushed for Mani, not just a mention. Then this post (x-link) just made no sense.
> 
> I honestly thought she was scum after that last post, no way a mason
> 
> 
> Post 604 I notice that as badly as Mertex and R.D. want Avi lynched, neither one is voting for him.
> 
> Post 746 R.D. claims that Avi and I are scum partners - even though I very nearly hammered him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosie*
> 
> My first red flag was her revenge vote on Mani. The minute's difference between
> 
> Avi's hammer and Rosie's vote change bothers me because she had 6 days to
> 
> change her mind.
> 
> Post 106 she focuses on FA over something he said in Game 3. Being all butthurt
> 
> is anti-Town.
> 
> In agreement with R.D. she doesn't want Avatar to defend TN, yet Rosie defends
> 
> Mertex and R.D.
> 
> Post 343 - She accuses Avi of saying he would suffer if FA were lynched. See
> 
> Post 327, R.D. actually says it first and Avi mocks her. She then calls him a liar
> 
> when he corrects her.
> 
> Ultimately she declares FA scum without giving any clear reason. She also
> 
> asserts that Mertex "is Town, for real, for true" without giving reason.
> 
> 
> She daves about being NK'd.
> 
> 
> And then there's Post 519:
> 
> Cafe asks:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the question is, are you town and finally saw your past vengeance
> 
> hurts us as town, or is Avatar trying to bus one of his own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie replies:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone would bus me, seeing as I do not let it go. I
> 
> gnaw on being bussed like a bone and do not forgive it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a MoonGlow slip? She doubts anyone would bus her and makes a veiled
> 
> threat against those who would? Why would Bussing even concern her if she's
> 
> Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

My Long List Part 3

So I listed 4 Scummies. This game has only 3.

Of the 4 - Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie - one isn't scum but is Anti-Town. At least one, actually. Maybe 2 of 'em are Anti-Town.

So which 2 are the Scum? It's been known to happen where a Scum will buddy up to a Townie in order to hide in plain sight, and to gain a valuable friend. I can't tell which of the 3 heads is/are scum. And then there's Avi. For someone that puts a lot of stock in meta, he isn't playing like he did in Game 2.

Discuss.


----------



## FA_Q2

At this point I cant think of a more scummy player to vote for than Avatar.  

*Vote: Avatar*

The reasons are obvious with what TN, grandma, Cafe and I have stated already.  Avi just is not playing to towns interest.

That puts Avatar at L-2 by my unofficial estimation.  I think it is simply worth pointing out considering it is still early.


----------



## RosieS

The lack of content and trying to skate by causes FA to stick out as Scum. Grandma defending that as "leaning Town"  makes her a mere refusal to bus FA.

Grandma was so furious at TN. Now there is content and more content from TN but does Grandma then direct her fury at FA for the same reason? No....she is a hypocrite and EXCUSES the very same behavior because it is FA that does it.

That sure lets both Shaitra and Mertex off the hook and puts Grandma squarely on it for rejecting my perfectly valid reasoning why FA is Scum.

*Vote: FA_Q2*

When he flips Scum; Grandma is obvious Scum.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

I could have revenge voted TN just like you did Mani. 

Didn't you say that was playing against the win condition as you pulled back your vote too late?

Hmm...


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> The lack of content and trying to skate by causes FA to stick out as Scum. Grandma defending that as "leaning Town"  makes her a mere refusal to bus FA.
> 
> Grandma was so furious at TN. Now there is content and more content from TN but does Grandma then direct her fury at FA for the same reason? No....she is a hypocrite and EXCUSES the very same behavior because it is FA that does it.
> 
> That sure lets both Shaitra and Mertex off the hook and puts Grandma squarely on it for rejecting my perfectly valid reasoning why FA is Scum.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> When he flips Scum; Grandma is obvious Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.

The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.

Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.


----------



## RosieS

FA_Q2 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of content and trying to skate by causes FA to stick out as Scum. Grandma defending that as "leaning Town"  makes her a mere refusal to bus FA.
> 
> Grandma was so furious at TN. Now there is content and more content from TN but does Grandma then direct her fury at FA for the same reason? No....she is a hypocrite and EXCUSES the very same behavior because it is FA that does it.
> 
> That sure lets both Shaitra and Mertex off the hook and puts Grandma squarely on it for rejecting my perfectly valid reasoning why FA is Scum.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2* Tut
> 
> When he flips Scum; Grandma is obvious Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
Click to expand...


Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.

You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass. 

Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.

Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of content and trying to skate by causes FA to stick out as Scum. Grandma defending that as "leaning Town"  makes her a mere refusal to bus FA.
> 
> Grandma was so furious at TN. Now there is content and more content from TN but does Grandma then direct her fury at FA for the same reason? No....she is a hypocrite and EXCUSES the very same behavior because it is FA that does it.
> 
> That sure lets both Shaitra and Mertex off the hook and puts Grandma squarely on it for rejecting my perfectly valid reasoning why FA is Scum.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2* Tut
> 
> When he flips Scum; Grandma is obvious Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.
> 
> You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass.
> 
> Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.
> 
> Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



Woah! Rosie, I never stated anything like that and did not think FA was "two-faced" I thought he may be scum, as none of us knew who to trust, please don't insert thoughts or words into my mouth. 

I'm not even sure where that came from. You know I "heart" ya, but lets not let a game, (that's all this is) hurt us or hang onto the past.


----------



## Shaitra

Rosie, your comment to Avatar about voting for Grandma first and adding that FA is her scum partner reads to me that you no longer believe Avatar is scum.  Is that the case?  If so, why?


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra said:


> Rosie, your comment to Avatar about voting for Grandma first and adding txhat FA is her scum partner reads to me that you no longer believe Avatar is scum.  Is that the case?  If so, why?



Yes. I  was the first one to unvote Avatar. I honestly believe he has had a 'come to Jesus' moment based on us dogpiling him and really will change his ways.

If it is an act,  it is a very good one. But I don't think so.

I only uncovered Grandma tangential to FA's pretense of not being threatened by my being aware of his cutting me down after I was killed in our neighborhood game - so since Avatar and Mertex pegged Grandma earlier, I offer the option to vote their way first.

FA will not be changing HIS spots anytime soon, so I can wait.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9542009 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.
> 
> You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass.
> 
> Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.
> 
> Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Rosie, I never stated anything like that and did not think FA was "two-faced" I thought he may be scum, as none of us knew who to trust, please don't insert thoughts or words into my mouth.
> 
> I'm not even sure where that came from. You know I "heart" ya, but lets not let a game, (that's all this is) hurt us or hang onto the past.
Click to expand...


So I gave you too much credit for discernment. I will try not to do that as to you ever again.

Have a nice day!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> Don't mess with Garlic Jr. /s



While i do recognize that he is immortal, he was beaten twice. once by a baby and again by the same youth a few years later. Not terribly worried about him

I am definitely going to have to do some reevaluating for future games if my natural town investigation attitude is creating a desire to lynch me in so many people.

I'll go through the posts later when i have more than two minutes to make sure there isnt anything else I'd like to respond to.


----------



## R.D.

.





			
				Grandma said:
			
		

> Post 141 She thinks Aye or myself are possible scum on the TN wagon - even though I explained that mine was a RVS OMGUS vote over the reset. No idea how she figured Aye was Scum.



You're misrepresenting this.  My reply was to a very pointed question and I made that clear http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...-usmb-mafia-game-4-friends-and-enemies-8.html


> Post 240 - AFTER R.D. says RV votes are random and meaningless:
> Quote:
> Avi and FA voted Metex with Shaitra and Grandma *pointing* to her as scum
> At least one of those four are scum I think. With* only two having votes* so far ...
> ...and she votes for FA. (eenie, meenie, miney, moe...)
> 
> Shaitra asks her why R.D. thinks she's scum, R.D. says it's because the 4 of us are piling on Mertex. Shaitra points out that she didn't vote for Mertex. R.D. pretty much says that pointing a finger counts as piling on.?


My reasoning was self explanatory.  I replied to Shaitra I  never said she voted for Mertex,  and the bolded above proves that.


> Note - R.D. is defending Mertex AFTER raising hell with Avi for defending TN.


This is more distortion.  Not voting for her is not defending her.  I said I didn't know she wasn't scum and I still beleive Avi, one of the four who FOS her is scum


> Post 324, R.D. has accused Avi of being inconsistent. Avi says "...you guys can't cite any inconsistencies..." and R.D. replies "Won't cite, not can't."
> 
> 
> Why not?


Because at that point it was just going in the same circles.  I already had, many times.  So had others.   


> In Post 327 she says Avi will suffer greatly if FA is lynched. Later, when that sentence is attributed to Avi, she does not correct the mistake.



Nope that was still 324.  And again you're misrepresenting what was said http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-17.html#post9501795 and wrong because I did try to defend the accusaton Avi was a liar for claiming he never said it http://www.usmessageboard.com/9504776-post355.html...(which in  fact he did, http://www.usmessageboard.com/9501921-post325.html and later got all pissy about my defense http://www.usmessageboard.com/9507258-post383.html ) 


> Post 350, Avi says he'd vote for FA if he were given good reason. R.D. claims she gave good reason (she hasn't) and refuses to link to it.


This is now just a replay from the beginning of your post


> Post 381 R.D. says she isn't sure that Mertex isn't scum. So why go after FA for RV voting for Mertex?


Really?  Again we covered this already in this post.    


> Posts 392 through 420 she tries to keep Rosie's vote on the FA wagon. Post 423 she notes that Mani left the FA wagon.


Simply untrue.  I pointed out why Mani when she claimed to believed to be  others scum http://www.usmessageboard.com/9507508-post392.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/9507632-post401.html 

I think I only make 4 or 5 posts in the 28 window you cited...hmmmmm


> Post 436 R.D. unvotes, claiming it was to get away from the crazy.
> What crazy? R.D. refuses to elaborate when asked.
> Note that R.D. voted for no one in the final VC. Laying low?


Yes I did.  Avatar asked me directly and I answered http://www.usmessageboard.com/9523705-post534.html

This post of yours looks like you aren't paying attention, but I think you are.  You're playing a lot like Avi, thats why you're suspicious to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

I did ask R.D. why she voted for no one, she did answer. What you make of her answer is up to you all, but it was asked and answered.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> With 24 hours left, you should have waited half of that to lynch.  I believe that you knew rosie was about to unvote and therefore rushed to hammer.



Read through again, this is the only thing I feel I need to address. It seems like most of the other points have already been brought up by others which have been addressed.

In hindsight, I think should have waited to hammer mani. I was concerned about the possibility of a no lynch, but you are right, 12 hours wouldn't have hurt too much.

I had no clue Rosie was going to unvote. If I had, I would have waited and let her. I provided my intent to hammer over an hour before I did. It was precisely to give people time. Both mebelle and FA stated they had no objections. I saw no objections from anyone at the time I made my vote.

I'll have to keep this in mind for future games.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of content and trying to skate by causes FA to stick out as Scum. Grandma defending that as "leaning Town"  makes her a mere refusal to bus FA.
> 
> Grandma was so furious at TN. Now there is content and more content from TN but does Grandma then direct her fury at FA for the same reason? No....she is a hypocrite and EXCUSES the very same behavior because it is FA that does it.
> 
> That sure lets both Shaitra and Mertex off the hook and puts Grandma squarely on it for rejecting my perfectly valid reasoning why FA is Scum.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2* Tut
> 
> When he flips Scum; Grandma is obvious Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.
> 
> You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass.
> 
> Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.
> 
> Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Rosie, you don't need my permission to vote for whomever you want. I'm not currently voting for anyone at the moment because I want to reevaluate some things. And it also seemed only right to me that if some people are going to give me a second chance, I should give grandma a chance as well. Just vote for whomever you think is scum.

"Friends and enemies" seems to be an apt name for this game, because it seems that our friends and enemies are fluid this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> *Rosie*
> 
> My first red flag was her revenge vote on Mani. The minute's difference between
> 
> Avi's hammer and Rosie's vote change bothers me because she had 6 days to
> 
> change her mind.



This stuck out as I was reading, Grandma. Only because Rosie didn't have her vote on Mani all six days. She got off mani a while ago and was voting for me until we narrowed it down to the top three wagons. Then she got back on Mani. I believe that was actually earlier the morning of the hammer. Until Rosie got back on Mani had 3 votes: TN, you, and Scarlet. Rosie got on board, then mertex, then aye, and I hammered right before she tried to get off.

Not sure if you just missed that or what.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.
> 
> You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass.
> 
> Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.
> 
> Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, you don't need my permission to vote for whomever you want. I'm not currently voting for anyone at the moment because I want to reevaluate some things. And it also seemed only right to me that if some people are going to give me a second chance, I should give grandma a chance as well. Just vote for whomever you think is scum.
> 
> "Friends and enemies" seems to be an apt name for this game, because it seems that our friends and enemies are fluid this game.
Click to expand...


I offer the option because if you and  Mertex think a Grandma  wagon should be assembled first, I will.opt for it.

If Shaitra and Mertex opt for an FA wagon to rumble ahead first, I will go that way then.

I am attempting co-operative voting.  Yeah, a political impossibility, but perhaps the Mafia game can have co-operative entities form and dissolve.

We are not used to that as political junkies, however.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.4*​
*Avatar4321 (4):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
*Grandma (1):* _Mertex&#9792;_
*FA_Q2 (1):* _RosieS&#9792;_

*Not Voting (5):* _Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3​


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9539959 said:
			
		

> As far as Avatar he says he realizes his "scum hunting" came off as scummy and announced his intent to change his posting style since he had over half of the players voting for him.
> 
> When has Avatar ever done anything like this?
> 
> This is his 4 or 5th game on this forum, he stated in game 3 game he was playing Mafia Scum on another forum as well. Avatar is not a newbie to this game, Avatar knows EXACTLY what he is doing and now he has changed things to apologizing, thanking people and being kind. So unlike anything I have ever seen from him.
> 
> Its weird, very weird and scummy IMO.



I wasn't sure whether I was going to respond to this, I've decided I will.

I do realize my scum hunting has come off as scummy and I announced I would change my posting style. You guys were ready to string me up a day into day 2. You guys did string me up day 1 in game 2. Being a townie, if I get strung up hunting scum, that's one less lynch we have to take down the scum. So if I kept pushing you guys and you guys lynched me, I would end up working against my win condition of eliminating all threats to the town.

Not to mention I've always lived by the philosophy that if everyone thinks you are doing something wrong, you may be doing something wrong. That's true in or out of the game. I would hardly be true to myself if I didn't notice something wrong and attempt to make the correction.

You guys may still lynch me. That is up to you guys. But lynching me is not going to help the town win at this point, so I had to make a decision. I could keep acting the way I did and guarantee the town mislynches me. Or I could attempt to make some changes and see if we can actually find some scum instead of wasting a lynch on me.

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. I thought I'd try to do something different and see if we could win.


----------



## MeBelle

Walls of information, perfect...NOT!  
I'll bbl, I have a function to attend.

Behave y'all!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9539959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Avatar he says he realizes his "scum hunting" came off as scummy and announced his intent to change his posting style since he had over half of the players voting for him.
> 
> When has Avatar ever done anything like this?
> 
> This is his 4 or 5th game on this forum, he stated in game 3 game he was playing Mafia Scum on another forum as well. Avatar is not a newbie to this game, Avatar knows EXACTLY what he is doing and now he has changed things to apologizing, thanking people and being kind. So unlike anything I have ever seen from him.
> 
> Its weird, very weird and scummy IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure whether I was going to respond to this, I've decided I will.
> 
> I do realize my scum hunting has come off as scummy and I announced I would change my posting style. You guys were ready to string me up a day into day 2. You guys did string me up day 1 in game 2. Being a townie, if I get strung up hunting scum, that's one less lynch we have to take down the scum. So if I kept pushing you guys and you guys lynched me, I would end up working against my win condition of eliminating all threats to the town.
> 
> Not to mention I've always lived by the philosophy that if everyone thinks you are doing something wrong, you may be doing something wrong. That's true in or out of the game. I would hardly be true to myself if I didn't notice something wrong and attempt to make the correction.
> 
> You guys may still lynch me. That is up to you guys. But lynching me is not going to help the town win at this point, so I had to make a decision. I could keep acting the way I did and guarantee the town mislynches me. Or I could attempt to make some changes and see if we can actually find some scum instead of wasting a lynch on me.
> 
> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. I thought I'd try to do something different and see if we could win.
Click to expand...



Game 2, I was not there and had nothing to do with your vote. I've read that game and you and I both know you were lynched because you were sxum Game 1, people were leery of you. People are new and spooked and not playing the game correctly. Not to mention Mani was a smooth talker. Your game play, game three and your Micro stayed the same, reasoned and measured 


 So this doing the same "thing over and over" stuff does not make sense. I have to run, I have not read all the responses.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> I did ask R.D. why she voted for no one, she did answer. What you make of her answer is up to you all, but it was asked and answered.



She said it was to remove herself from the crazy.

There was NO crazy. She was just pissed off that the FA wagon stalled.


----------



## Grandma

R.D. is trying to spin out of her own tangled web. But I'll deal with that nonsense and her other 2 heads later. 


*vote: Avatar*


----------



## R.D.

Good  move Grandma.  That puts you soooo above suspicion


----------



## Avatar4321

That puts me at L1 again.

Next vote for me is a hammer.

I may as will make my vote so I'm on record. Sorry grandma. I'm still suspicious of you.

*Vote*: *grandma*

I could be wrong. But I can make this vote with a clear conscience.


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Good  move Grandma.  That puts you soooo above suspicion



Voting out scum puts me above suspicion, eh?


----------



## RosieS

Well, that makes my waiting pointless, too.

*Vote: Grandma*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

If you want people to jump on that wagon, you'll have to convince them that I'm scum.


----------



## Grandma

That won't be possible, you know.


----------



## Shaitra

Actually, it might not be as hard as you think.

*vote: Grandma*


----------



## Grandma

?

I'm not scum, though.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.5*​
*Avatar4321 (5):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;_
*Grandma (4):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_

*Not Voting (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *I'll be semi-V/LA tomorrow.*



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4​


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Actually, it might not be as hard as you think.
> 
> *vote: Grandma*



Can you tell us why Grandma, Sharita?


----------



## CaféAuLait

oops, sorry, Shaitra.


----------



## CaféAuLait

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Sorry the above post was meant to go in the other thread, sorry. Can you delete it please?


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait;9547561 said:
			
		

> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might not be as hard as you think.
> 
> *vote: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us why Grandma, Sharita?
Click to expand...


Starting on page 41, Grandma starts to really push for an Avatar lynch.  Since Day 2 had just started, the push did not seem reasonable to me.  Avatar gets ran up to L-1 on page 43 and Grandma announces she will hammer in 4 hours.  Again, we werent anywhere near the deadline.  Quick lynches help scum and hurt town.  In post 671 on page 45 I mentioned that her rush to lynch seemed scummy.

At the bottom of page 46, Grandma posts that she is really pissed off and feels she is being cheated out of her vote.  She states she will stay with TN for another 24 hours and if the wagon goes some place, she will stay there.  If not, shes voting for Avi.  This also seemed strange to me.

At this point a couple of people unvoted Avatar because he claimed he was going to change his playing style.  Around page 50, Grandma and Mertex start accusing each other of being scum.  When she posts her reads list, Grandma seems like the person Ive played with before.  But the other stuff that has gone on during Day 2 has me suspicious.  Thats why I voted for her.


----------



## tn5421

Basically everyone is on drugs and nothing makes sense.  Seems like just another day.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> Basically everyone is on drugs and nothing makes sense.  Seems like just another day.



Maybe someone is using the black water mist.


----------



## Shaitra

So TN, who do you think we should lynch today?


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> R.D. is trying to spin out of her own tangled web. But I'll deal with that nonsense and her other 2 heads later.
> 
> 
> *vote: Avatar*



Two other heads?

That would make 4 scum if your vote for Avatar is town friendly

*vote:Grandma*


----------



## Avatar4321

That's going to put Grandma at L1.

Just wanted to make sure no one votes without realizing it would be a hammer.


----------



## Shaitra

*unvote
*


----------



## R.D.

Why Shaitra?


----------



## Avatar4321

Probably so we don't rush a lynch.


----------



## Shaitra

RD, Avi has it, so we don't rush the lynch.  We haven't heard from some people and I'd like TN to come back and explain his comment or at least comment on who we should lynch.


----------



## R.D.

TN already voted for Avi http://www.usmessageboard.com/9541301-post767.html


----------



## Grandma

R.D. said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. is trying to spin out of her own tangled web. But I'll deal with that nonsense and her other 2 heads later.
> 
> 
> *vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two other heads?
> 
> That would make 4 scum if your vote for Avatar is town friendly
> 
> *vote:Grandma*
Click to expand...


You didn't read my big long list Part 3.

There are 4 people I'm looking at as scum. Only 3 can be scum. I'm guessing there are 2 scum and 2 anti-towns within that group.

Avi did say he's change his posting style - but that could go either way. Is he a Townie and he's seen the light, or is he scum and trying to fit in better? 

Is the antagonism between him and the 3 heads real, or is it a scam?

He seems as scummy as the other 3, so I flipped a coin. 

Funny the amount of shit I get when I vote for him - but everyone else can vote as they please. Except MeBelle.


----------



## RosieS

Nah Grandma. The shit you get is because of the shit you slung. Pretty simple, really.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. is trying to spin out of her own tangled web. But I'll deal with that nonsense and her other 2 heads later.
> 
> 
> *vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two other heads?
> 
> That would make 4 scum if your vote for Avatar is town friendly
> 
> *vote:Grandma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read my big long list Part 3.
> 
> There are 4 people I'm looking at as scum. Only 3 can be scum. I'm guessing there are 2 scum and 2 anti-towns within that group.
> 
> Avi did say he's change his posting style - but that could go either way. Is he a Townie and he's seen the light, or is he scum and trying to fit in better?
> 
> Is the antagonism between him and the 3 heads real, or is it a scam?
> 
> He seems as scummy as the other 3, so I flipped a coin.
> 
> Funny the amount of shit I get when I vote for him - but everyone else can vote as they please. Except MeBelle.
Click to expand...


3 heads? Not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Nah Grandma. The shit you get is because of the shit you slung. Pretty simple, really.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I gave 9 hours notice that I was going to vote for Avi. At that time there were only 3 votes on him.

I have to wonder, then, why the two that jumped line ahead of me (R.D. and Aye) didn't get any trouble for voting for him.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two other heads?
> 
> That would make 4 scum if your vote for Avatar is town friendly
> 
> *vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read my big long list Part 3.
> 
> There are 4 people I'm looking at as scum. Only 3 can be scum. I'm guessing there are 2 scum and 2 anti-towns within that group.
> 
> Avi did say he's change his posting style - but that could go either way. Is he a Townie and he's seen the light, or is he scum and trying to fit in better?
> 
> Is the antagonism between him and the 3 heads real, or is it a scam?
> 
> He seems as scummy as the other 3, so I flipped a coin.
> 
> Funny the amount of shit I get when I vote for him - but everyone else can vote as they please. Except MeBelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 heads? Not sure what you mean by that.
Click to expand...


Mertex, R.D., and Rosie. They're like Siamese triplets.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read my big long list Part 3.
> 
> There are 4 people I'm looking at as scum. Only 3 can be scum. I'm guessing there are 2 scum and 2 anti-towns within that group.
> 
> Avi did say he's change his posting style - but that could go either way. Is he a Townie and he's seen the light, or is he scum and trying to fit in better?
> 
> Is the antagonism between him and the 3 heads real, or is it a scam?
> 
> He seems as scummy as the other 3, so I flipped a coin.
> 
> Funny the amount of shit I get when I vote for him - but everyone else can vote as they please. Except MeBelle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 heads? Not sure what you mean by that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex, R.D., and Rosie. They're like Siamese triplets.
Click to expand...


You're flailing, now.  Show where we have been in synch any different than you, FA and MeBelle?  I don't account for anyone but myself, unlike you, who jumps in to defend your partners in crime.  You're Scum and you're fretting because the heat is on you, and once you are discovered, the rest will be easy and we can finally have a Town win.....


----------



## Grandma

The current (unofficial) vote count:

Avatar4321 (4): CafeAuLait, tn5421, FA_Q2, Grandma

Grandma (4): Mertex, Avatar4321, RosieS, R.D.

Not Voting (3): AyeCantSeeYou, MeBelle60, Shaitra

Notice who's voting for me.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 heads? Not sure what you mean by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, R.D., and Rosie. They're like Siamese triplets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're flailing, now.  Show where we have been in synch any different than you, FA and MeBelle?  I don't account for anyone but myself, unlike you, who jumps in to defend your partners in crime.  You're Scum and you're fretting because the heat is on you, and once you are discovered, the rest will be easy and we can finally have a Town win.....
Click to expand...


Instead of empty accusations, list the posts where the offenses occurred.



Oh wait, you can't. 'Cause they never happened.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> The current (unofficial) vote count:
> 
> Avatar4321 (4): CafeAuLait, tn5421, FA_Q2, Grandma
> 
> Grandma (4): Mertex, Avatar4321, RosieS, R.D.
> 
> Not Voting (3): AyeCantSeeYou, MeBelle60, Shaitra
> 
> Notice who's voting for me.



And notice who is voting for Avatar....you and FA.  And of course, MeBelle remains unattached, she thinks.....

She's probably in a quandary.  If she votes for Avatar, it will be pretty obvious all the Scum are in synch.  If she votes for you, she would be voting for one of her own....tsk, tsk....

How much does anyone want to bet she won't vote for anyone?

That will pretty much tell you what you want to know.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, R.D., and Rosie. They're like Siamese triplets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're flailing, now.  Show where we have been in synch any different than you, FA and MeBelle?  I don't account for anyone but myself, unlike you, who jumps in to defend your partners in crime.  You're Scum and you're fretting because the heat is on you, and once you are discovered, the rest will be easy and we can finally have a Town win.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of empty accusations, list the posts where the offenses occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you can't. 'Cause they never happened.
Click to expand...



I have already.  Obviously you didn't read them, because you already know I'm Town and you're just fighting for self-preservation.  After all, Scum only has three of you....one loss can be fatal.


----------



## Shaitra

I missed that TN had already voted for Avatar.  Right now either way we go with the two current wagons should yield some good information for town.  I'm suspicious of both Avatar and Grandma.  I don't think they are both scum, but I feel one of them is.


----------



## Grandma

I lay out my cases against Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie in posts 771, 772, and 773.

All of you can read them and decide for yourself. 

So far the only rebuttal was from R.D., post 784.

All of you can read that too and decide for yourself.

I'd like to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. is trying to spin out of her own tangled web. But I'll deal with that nonsense and her other 2 heads later.
> 
> 
> *vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two other heads?
> 
> That would make 4 scum if your vote for Avatar is town friendly
> 
> *vote:Grandma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read my big long list Part 3.
> 
> There are 4 people I'm looking at as scum. Only 3 can be scum. I'm guessing there are 2 scum and 2 anti-towns within that group.
> 
> Avi did say he's change his posting style - but that could go either way. Is he a Townie and he's seen the light, or is he scum and trying to fit in better?
> 
> Is the antagonism between him and the 3 heads real, or is it a scam?
> 
> He seems as scummy as the other 3, so I flipped a coin.
> 
> Funny the amount of shit I get when I vote for him - but everyone else can vote as they please. Except MeBelle.
Click to expand...


Oh I read it.  It was the one where you criticized me for my vote for FA with eenie meenie minie moe.  I guesss flipping a coin is so much more reliable


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I lay out my cases against Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie in posts 771, 772, and 773.
> 
> All of you can read them and decide for yourself.
> 
> So far the only rebuttal was from R.D., post 784.
> 
> All of you can read that too and decide for yourself.
> 
> I'd like to hear what everyone thinks.




Why are you so desperate, Grandma?  If you were to be town, which you're not, you should be okay with being revealed as a Town and putting those you accuse in jeopardy,  but, you're fighting for your life, because once we find out you are Scum, which is obvious, your team will fall apart.

It could be that Aye and MeBelle are the other two members of Grandma's Mafia team, and not FA as I thought.  Neither is voting and they are both worried that either vote will put them at risk of being suspect.  Vote Avatar and two scum are voting for same person, vote Grandma and they'll be voting against their win condition.  

I think one of them will vote for Avatar.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I missed that TN had already voted for Avatar.  Right now either way we go with the two current wagons should yield some good information for town.  I'm suspicious of both Avatar and Grandma.  I don't think they are both scum, but I feel one of them is.



I don't know if grandma is scum. I know that I am not scum though. And she's been acting different this game. I don't know if it's because she isn't feeling good as she claims or because she is scum.

I honestly didn't expect the grandma wagon to take off when I voted for her. I was at L1 and I didn't want to not vote if I got lynched. I was suspecting grandma. I wanted my vote on record in case I was lynched.

If she isn't scum, the scum this game are doing a pretty good job at distracting us all and hiding.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> I lay out my cases against Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie in posts 771, 772, and 773.
> 
> All of you can read them and decide for yourself.
> 
> So far the only rebuttal was from R.D., post 784.
> 
> All of you can read that too and decide for yourself.
> 
> I'd like to hear what everyone thinks.



Yup.That is where you revealed your gossip with FA. 

I changed my vote from  FA to Mani. Then voted Avatar after Mani was lynched.

I had nothing to do with FA all that time.

Literally HUNDREDS of posts later YOU come up with I am butthurt at FA and revenge voting.

And he pops in playing Mr. Above It All.. After an absence and still now absent.

By the vote count it is really obvious that Town does not think you are talking to each other in Mason QT..

Nope - Scum nite chat is where you got your FA gossip.

He backstabs and plays nicey nicey publically.

Eventually everyone will be subject to FA backstabs if he does not quit the game first.

Oops, Grandma - you revealed gossip and blew it!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lay out my cases against Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie in posts 771, 772, and 773.
> 
> All of you can read them and decide for yourself.
> 
> So far the only rebuttal was from R.D., post 784.
> 
> All of you can read that too and decide for yourself.
> 
> I'd like to hear what everyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so desperate, Grandma?  If you were to be town, which you're not, you should be okay with being revealed as a Town and putting those you accuse in jeopardy,  but, you're fighting for your life, because once we find out you are Scum, which is obvious, your team will fall apart.
> 
> It could be that Aye and MeBelle are the other two members of Grandma's Mafia team, and not FA as I thought.  Neither is voting and they are both worried that either vote will put them at risk of being suspect.  Vote Avatar and two scum are voting for same person, vote Grandma and they'll be voting against their win condition.
> 
> I think one of them will vote for Avatar.
Click to expand...


Why won't you cite posts to back up your wackadoodle accusations?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lay out my cases against Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie in posts 771, 772, and 773.
> 
> All of you can read them and decide for yourself.
> 
> So far the only rebuttal was from R.D., post 784.
> 
> All of you can read that too and decide for yourself.
> 
> I'd like to hear what everyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so desperate, Grandma?  If you were to be town, which you're not, you should be okay with being revealed as a Town and putting those you accuse in jeopardy,  but, you're fighting for your life, because once we find out you are Scum, which is obvious, your team will fall apart.
> 
> It could be that Aye and MeBelle are the other two members of Grandma's Mafia team, and not FA as I thought.  Neither is voting and they are both worried that either vote will put them at risk of being suspect.  Vote Avatar and two scum are voting for same person, vote Grandma and they'll be voting against their win condition.
> 
> I think one of them will vote for Avatar.
Click to expand...


You may be right. But I have decided I am not going to guess who is going to vote for whom. Game 4 has been very weird in my opinion. Votes and alliances have shifted quite a bit throughout the game. I am not sure if the factions are clearly mason v scum or a mixture of town based factions.

I think I've learned more this particular game then all the previous ones.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lay out my cases against Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie in posts 771, 772, and 773.
> 
> All of you can read them and decide for yourself.
> 
> So far the only rebuttal was from R.D., post 784.
> 
> All of you can read that too and decide for yourself.
> 
> I'd like to hear what everyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.That is where you revealed your gossip with FA.
> 
> I changed my vote from  FA to Mani. Then voted Avatar after Mani was lynched.
> 
> I had nothing to do with FA all that time.
> 
> Literally HUNDREDS of posts later YOU come up with I am butthurt at FA and revenge voting.
> 
> And he pops in playing Mr. Above It All.. After an absence and still now absent.
> 
> By the vote count it is really obvious that Town does not think you are talking to each other in Mason QT..
> 
> Nope - Scum nite chat is where you got your FA gossip.
> 
> He backstabs and plays nicey nicey publically.
> 
> Eventually everyone will be subject to FA backstabs if he does not quit the game first.
> 
> Oops, Grandma - you revealed gossip and blew it!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about? 

You _are_ butthurt over FA. You've been calling him slime since the game started, and calling him slime has been your _only_ accusation for him. None of the heads can point out anything he did that was slimy. Or scummy.

And we aren't chatting offsite anywhere. VTs don't get QTs.

This is the third game in a row where you've accused others of talking offsite. The last 2 times you claimed players were cheating. And you were wrong. You're wrong about this game, too.


----------



## Grandma

Rosie, I think your "gossip" accusation stems from your Moonglow slip:





RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9521908 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the post number:  #486.
> 
> I am not ashamed ...I had doubt that I did the right thing and offered to get past my revenge vote and change it. Read it for yourself.
> 
> Avatar is just resentful that I almost spoiled his glee at hammering  Mani but for a few seconds.
> 
> Maturity has never been Avatar's forte.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back and read it is actually post 450 where you withdraw your post after Avatar's hammer, seconds in-between the hammer and your withdraw of your  vote.  Which tells me you most likely did not know Mani had been hammered when Avatar did so.
> 
> I know you play in the past, and that is not something to slam you with, it is just anti-town, or very anti-town IMO. But you know I still love ya,  even if I find you suspicious for playing in that manner and still do- something I believed you to be using this game to play scummy and get away with it.
> 
> I don't think Avatar is "resentful" about your "almost spoiling his glee", I think Avatar is highlighting it to take suspicion off of him and redirect it to you. So, the question is, are you town and finally saw your past vengeance hurts us as town,  or _*is Avatar trying to bus one of his own?*_
> 
> I think your candor about the  Mani situation and your vote withdraw might make me lean more town - for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*I seriously doubt anyone would bus me, seeing as I do not let it go.*_ I gnaw on being bussed like a bone and  do not forgive it.
> 
> Nor did I let Mani forget it. I made it too much of a hassle to try it again.
> 
> I am Town this time, and I play the way I play. I do not ask anyone to adopt my ways, and I will not play as anyone else tells me I should.
> 
> So that oughta be that.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> Rosie, I think your "gossip" accusation stems from your Moonglow slip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9521908 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*is Avatar trying to bus one of his own?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I seriously doubt anyone would bus me, seeing as I do not let it go.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Present tense.


----------



## Grandma

*vote: Rosie*


----------



## Avatar4321

This day keeps getting weirder....


----------



## Grandma

I think the scum team's running vodka intravenously.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that TN had already voted for Avatar.  Right now either way we go with the two current wagons should yield some good information for town.  I'm suspicious of both Avatar and Grandma.  I don't think they are both scum, but I feel one of them is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if grandma is scum. I know that I am not scum though. And she's been acting different this game. I don't know if it's because she isn't feeling good as she claims or because she is scum.
> 
> I honestly didn't expect the grandma wagon to take off when I voted for her. I was at L1 and I didn't want to not vote if I got lynched. I was suspecting grandma. I wanted my vote on record in case I was lynched.
> 
> If she isn't scum, the scum this game are doing a pretty good job at distracting us all and hiding.
Click to expand...


Being sick did affect my game. I'm getting over it, so I'm more alert and far less of a bitch today. I'm sorry about that '57 Chevy comment.

You're still on the list, but you're down to #4. I just can't decide which of the other 3 is the scummiest, they're trying so hard to outdo each other.


----------



## RosieS

Again people need to ask themselves why both FA and Grandma are popping up as Whack-a-Moles as to FA when FA was not even being voted for - especially by me! Why should I have to deal with Moles popping up (and FA has againdisappeared since) when I am playing Town and was working with everyone else about lynching Avatar?

Narcissistic much, FA?

Seriously - other than Grandma, who gave a flying fig about FA? I had other Town things I was doing. Grandma cared about fellow Scum and defended him for no particular reason at all.

Remember, my votes went to Mani and Avatar only.

Nobody is gonna bus me again in any game without serious repercussions. Everyone ought to understand fully by now that in the future, don't even THINK of bussing me.

It will not be worth it.

Future tense.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Rosie, i think a problem some people are having is you keep using bus. That's a term when scum throw a fellow scum  under the bus. I was using it inappropriately before as well.

I think Rosie is town btw


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Rosie, i think a problem some people are having is you keep using bus. That's a term when scum throw a fellow scum  under the bus. I was using it inappropriately before as well.
> 
> I think Rosie is town btw



She knows exactly what bus means - in Game 2 TN and Mani bused her.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Again people need to ask themselves why both FA and Grandma are popping up as Whack-a-Moles as to FA when FA was not even being voted for - especially by me! Why should I have to deal with Moles popping up (and FA has againdisappeared since) when I am playing Town and was working with everyone else about lynching Avatar?
> 
> Narcissistic much, FA?
> 
> Seriously - other than Grandma, who gave a flying fig about FA? I had other Town things I was doing. Grandma cared about fellow Scum and defended him for no particular reason at all.
> 
> Remember, my votes went to Mani and Avatar only.
> 
> Nobody is gonna bus me again in any game without serious repercussions. Everyone ought to understand fully by now that in the future, don't even THINK of bussing me.
> 
> It will not be worth it.
> 
> Future tense.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You've been obsessed with FA all along. MeBelle took a lot of shit for taking her vote off him on Day 1. I asked why you guys thought he was scummy and you *still refuse to answer.* And since I started asking, the 3-headed monster has labeled me as scum. 

You guys have a severe hard-on for him, and for any Townie that wants to work with him.

Maybe that's just your way of dividing Town.


----------



## R.D.

Grandma trying so hard to convince everyone about a three headed monster...then voting, and unvoting and voting and unvoting Avi, makes me think that the other two heads might just be town too.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again people need to ask themselves why both FA and Grandma are popping up as Whack-a-Moles as to FA when FA was not even being voted for - especially by me! Why should I have to deal with Moles popping up (and FA has againdisappeared since) when I am playing Town and was working with everyone else about lynching Avatar?
> 
> Narcissistic much, FA?
> 
> Seriously - other than Grandma, who gave a flying fig about FA? I had other Town things I was doing. Grandma cared about fellow Scum and defended him for no particular reason at all.
> 
> Remember, my votes went to Mani and Avatar only.
> 
> Nobody is gonna bus me again in any game without serious repercussions. Everyone ought to understand fully by now that in the future, don't even THINK of bussing me.
> 
> It will not be worth it.
> 
> Future tense.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been obsessed with FA all along. MeBelle took a lot of shit for taking her vote off him on Day 1. I asked why you guys thought he was scummy and you *still refuse to answer.* And since I started asking, the 3-headed monster has labeled me as scum.
> 
> You guys have a severe hard-on for him, and for any Townie that wants to work with him.
> 
> Maybe that's just your way of dividing Town.
Click to expand...


I answered. I called FA cotton candy. Shaitra thanked that post. 're-read and quit distracting.

When it comes to saying I did not answer, you do not know why you are talking about.

And YOU are in danger of lynching, so why are you insisting on discussing FA? Mr. Narcissistic isn't even here. You are wasting my time.

I know best of all what bussing is since I am the only one who ever HAS been bussed.

I really don't care if people don't like my revenge over being bussed. Mani has been lynched.
If dblack comes back I will revenge lynch him, too.

I have no problem, never have had, with TN. You again don't know what you are talking about.

I cannot be bussed in this game. I dang well never ever will be, again. Period.

Are we thru with Grandma's desperate distractions, yet? 

Let's be, already.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, that's right, it was dblack and Mani that bused you. Don't know why I thought it was TN.

My apologies.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.



He's not the only one that's done that, though. Popped in and out with not much to say, I mean. 

It doesn't compare to the havoc the 3 heads are wreaking. However, like I said, I think only 2 of them are scum and one is a misguided (anti) Town. So yeah, they have to have a partner somewhere. I don't think it's FA, and I'm beginning to think it's not Avi, so who is it? I dunno. Yet.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> Oh, that's right, it was dblack and Mani that bused you. Don't know why I thought it was TN.
> 
> My apologies.



Apology accepted.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one that's done that, though. Popped in and out with not much to say, I mean.
> 
> It doesn't compare to the havoc the 3 heads are wreaking. However, like I said, I think only 2 of them are scum and one is a misguided (anti) Town. So yeah, they have to have a partner somewhere. I don't think it's FA, and I'm beginning to think it's not Avi, so who is it? I dunno. Yet.
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree he isn't the only one that has done it.  And I also agree that it does appear that some people are working together, whether they are or not.  

I'm not convinced that either you or Avatar  are scum.  But I will vote for either of you if that is the only way to avoid a no lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*FYI*

I won't be on as much as the past week for a few days. I haven't seen my son in 3 years due to him being overseas with the Air Force. He walked in the door a few days ago and is home for 2 weeks, then back to his home base. I'll be reading and responding, so bear with me. I'll be staying up tonight to catch up on posts from the past couple of days, but will not respond to them all.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Yes, I agree he isn't the only one that has done it.  And I also agree that it does appear that some people are working together, whether they are or not.
> 
> I'm not convinced that either you or Avatar  are scum.  But I will vote for either of you if that is the only way to avoid a no lynch.


Um, of course some are working together.   We have scum, masons and then town.

Not the three Grandam keeps hinting at, thats a promise.  The  paranoia that there is  more to it than that is nuts  imo.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *FYI*
> 
> I won't be on as much as the past week for a few days. I haven't seen my son in 3 years due to him being overseas with the Air Force. He walked in the door a few days ago and is home for 2 weeks, then back to his home base. I'll be reading and responding, so bear with me. I'll be staying up tonight to catch up on posts from the past couple of days, but will not respond to them all.



Enjoy/savor your visit, Aye....two weeks can go by really fast.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.


I thought, and still do, that avatar is scummy but that didn't mean I wanted a lynch 2 days into the week.   I am in and out because I am in CA for vacation for several weeks.   I can't always post.   I am responding to this on my phone as a matter of fact.  

As far as this problem rosie seems to have,  she has been after me for because of a perceived slight last game.   She is angry after I called her BS out last game.  I guess that she didn't like being called out after insulting me and acting superior to everyone else.  Contrary to her comments, I certainly never backstabbed her or ever been two faced. I had not commented on this and will not comment on it again because drama, in fighting, and grudges only serves to hurt town.  

As much as I see rosie playing anti town it is her MO and I belive she is town.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one that's done that, though. Popped in and out with not much to say, I mean.
> 
> It doesn't compare to the havoc the 3 heads are wreaking. However, like I said, I think only 2 of them are scum and one is a misguided (anti) Town. So yeah, they have to have a partner somewhere. I don't think it's FA, and I'm beginning to think it's not Avi, so who is it? I dunno. Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree he isn't the only one that has done it.  And I also agree that it does appear that some people are working together, whether they are or not.
> 
> I'm not convinced that either you or Avatar  are scum.  But I will vote for either of you if that is the only way to avoid a no lynch.
Click to expand...

We're not there yet though so if not them,  who is your top pick?


----------



## RosieS

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, and still do, that avatar is scummy but that didn't mean I wanted a lynch 2 days into the week.   I am in and out because I am in CA for vacation for several weeks.   I can't always post.   I am responding to this on my phone as a matter of fact.
> 
> As far as this problem rosie seems to have,  she has been after me for because of a perceived slight last game.   She is angry after I called her BS out last game.  I guess that she didn't like being called out after insulting me and acting superior to everyone else.  Contrary to her comments, I certainly never backstabbed her or ever been two faced. I had not commented on this and will not comment on it again because drama, in fighting, and grudges only serves to hurt town.
> 
> As much as I see rosie playing anti town it is her MO and I belive she is town.
Click to expand...


Uh huh. BS and insulting and "acting superior". But FA doesn't believe in bringing the drama or infighting. Riiiiight.

Ask him and he'll tell you he doesn't gossip, either, but Grandma came flying in like  a Valkyrie  out of nowhere concerning defending him. When nothing was going on concerning FA!

FA would have you believe he doesn't backstab or act two-faced.

Based on this post - see how truthful he ain't.

If I have something to say, I will say it openly. And I don't have others come fight my battles.

Especially when no battle is currently under way.

Such a liar needs lynching! I found out how he is on being stuck in a neighborhood with him.

The rest of you will no doubt get your dose of his narcissistic lies about you and others in due course.  Today me - you next.

Lynch All Liars.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one that's done that, though. Popped in and out with not much to say, I mean.
> 
> It doesn't compare to the havoc the 3 heads are wreaking. However, like I said, I think only 2 of them are scum and one is a misguided (anti) Town. So yeah, they have to have a partner somewhere. I don't think it's FA, and I'm beginning to think it's not Avi, so who is it? I dunno. Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree he isn't the only one that has done it.  And I also agree that it does appear that some people are working together, whether they are or not.
> 
> I'm not convinced that either you or Avatar  are scum.  But I will vote for either of you if that is the only way to avoid a no lynch.
Click to expand...


I'm certainly not crazy about the idea of a no lynch. But nothing can be learned by lynching Town. 

I read through the posts re: Mani's lynch and they're ridiculous. 7 people voted for Mani, and everyone analyzing the lynch assumes as fact that at least one, if not all 3 Scum voted for him. They offer no evidence that Scum was involved, they ignore that *6* people didn't vote for Mani. 

Did anyone analyze Scarlet's NK? No. A few came up with ideas that eventually were passed along as fact, but NO ONE looked at other players' interactions with her.

In other words, they manipulated what little info there was to suit their own viewpoint - or their own storyline.

If a Townie is lynched (and surely one will be NK'd) this day, the exact same thing will happen on Day 3. We will be just as confused as ever, while the loudest players try to out yell each other.

*EVERYONE:*

Look at what reasons were given by the voters that lynched Mani.

Look at what reasons were given by those that _didn't_ vote for Mani.

Study how each player interacted with Scarlet.

Study how the players interact with each other.

Then each of you decide who *YOU* think is the scummiest and vote for that person - and give your reason(s) for doing it in one or two paragraphs. 

By tomorrow afternoon we should have a good short list. Those on it can offer defense, and votes can be changed accordingly once or twice.

We're less than 48 hours away from the deadline, but there's plenty of time for everyone to do that. We're far more likely to get Scum that way, and if we fail, at least we'll have some real info to work with.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, and still do, that avatar is scummy but that didn't mean I wanted a lynch 2 days into the week.   I am in and out because I am in CA for vacation for several weeks.   I can't always post.   I am responding to this on my phone as a matter of fact.
> 
> As far as this problem rosie seems to have,  she has been after me for because of a perceived slight last game.   She is angry after I called her BS out last game.  I guess that she didn't like being called out after insulting me and acting superior to everyone else.  Contrary to her comments, I certainly never backstabbed her or ever been two faced. I had not commented on this and will not comment on it again because drama, in fighting, and grudges only serves to hurt town.
> 
> As much as I see rosie playing anti town it is her MO and I belive she is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh. BS and insulting and "acting superior". But FA doesn't believe in bringing the drama or infighting. Riiiiight.
> 
> Ask him and he'll tell you he doesn't gossip, either, but Grandma came flying in like  a Valkyrie  out of nowhere concerning defending him. When nothing was going on concerning FA!
> 
> FA would have you believe he doesn't backstab or act two-faced.
> 
> Based on this post - see how truthful he ain't.
> 
> If I have something to say, I will say it openly. And I don't have others come fight my battles.
> 
> Especially when no battle is currently under way.
> 
> Such a liar needs lynching! I found out how he is on being stuck in a neighborhood with him.
> 
> The rest of you will no doubt get your dose of his narcissistic lies about you and others in due course.  Today me - you next.
> 
> Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Exactly what IN THIS GAME has FA done that indicates he's scum?

As yet, you haven't given any evidence whatsoever.

Read my previous post.


----------



## Avatar4321

What makes you think I don't already have my vote on the person I think is scummiest?

And I disagree. We can learn quite a bit when town lynches town. It's not our goal to lynch town but it does allow us to see who is voting for who and who is not voting.

The scum are Trying to hide who they are. The speed of wagons, the way they jump to different wagons, the way they jump off all tells us things.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, and still do, that avatar is scummy but that didn't mean I wanted a lynch 2 days into the week.   I am in and out because I am in CA for vacation for several weeks.   I can't always post.   I am responding to this on my phone as a matter of fact.
> 
> As far as this problem rosie seems to have,  she has been after me for because of a perceived slight last game.   She is angry after I called her BS out last game.  I guess that she didn't like being called out after insulting me and acting superior to everyone else.  Contrary to her comments, I certainly never backstabbed her or ever been two faced. I had not commented on this and will not comment on it again because drama, in fighting, and grudges only serves to hurt town.
> 
> As much as I see rosie playing anti town it is her MO and I belive she is town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. BS and insulting and "acting superior". But FA doesn't believe in bringing the drama or infighting. Riiiiight.
> 
> Ask him and he'll tell you he doesn't gossip, either, but Grandma came flying in like  a Valkyrie  out of nowhere concerning defending him. When nothing was going on concerning FA!
> 
> FA would have you believe he doesn't backstab or act two-faced.
> 
> Based on this post - see how truthful he ain't.
> 
> If I have something to say, I will say it openly. And I don't have others come fight my battles.
> 
> Especially when no battle is currently under way.
> 
> Such a liar needs lynching! I found out how he is on being stuck in a neighborhood with him.
> 
> The rest of you will no doubt get your dose of his narcissistic lies about you and others in due course.  Today me - you next.
> 
> Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what IN THIS GAME has FA done that indicates he's scum?
> 
> As yet, you haven't given any evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Read my previous post.
Click to expand...


I have said it before. You are being a hypocrite when criticizing TN for lack of content when FA provides exactly nothing. Only complaining about Avatar and only copying what others said about Avatar.

All air and sugar and calories but no nutrition. I said exactly this b4. I am saying it again for your benefit so you can drop the pretense that I have no reason. More reason than you now have against TN to be sure....for the same exact things.

That phoning it in is what Scum do. TN did just this exactly  Game 2.

My reason for voting for Mani was spelled out. I have next to no interaction with Scarlet. She plays her way and I mine.

Scummy most to least:

FA
Grandma
Cafe
Avatar
R.D.
Shaitra
TN
Aye
MeBelle
Mertex

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Avi, what did we learn from Day 1?

Not a goddamned thing, that's what. 

Doing the identical thing on Day 2 won't help at all. It will hurt Town.


*unvote*


----------



## Grandma

Rosie, you're stubbornness isn't helping. 

Who NK'd Scarlet?

How many Scum voted for Mani?


----------



## Grandma

Who is Scum's next target?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avi, what did we learn from Day 1?
> 
> Not a goddamned thing, that's what.
> 
> Doing the identical thing on Day 2 won't help at all. It will hurt Town.
> 
> 
> *unvote*



I learned quite a bit from day one. Mostly about myself. I think this has been the best game so far.

May I suggest you pick one person and not jump around so much. It's hard to take you seriously when you change your votes every few posts.


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> Rosie, you're stubbornness isn't helping.
> 
> Who NK'd Scarlet?
> 
> How many Scum voted for Mani?



I don't know who killed Scarlet! She gets killed early same as I do - strong playing!

At least two of three Scum took out Mani. That is just the statistics for 13 players. If it was only one, than one Scum is really really paranoid.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, I know one of the reasons I feel FA is scummy is the way he popped in at the beginning of today (game day) when Avatar had been ran up to L-1 and exclaimed that he hadn't even had time to post yet.  The next two posts were about Avatar being scummy.  Sheep much anyone?  Then he disappeared again.  I even posted that it seemed weird that FA would post like that and disappear.



It's funny, I saw those post and I thought the opposite, he actually slowed Avatar's wagon with his posts, and that added to my suspicion of FA. FA stated (in post 666 ironically), _the wagon was going too fast and was not good for town_. But did follow up with his reason why he thought Avatar was scummy. I thought it was weird too, but FOR avatar not against him. 

With that said, I have had FA on my scum list for sometime now. I am not sure what, aside from his seemingly different posting style he is scum this time. However, with that said, my vote is still on Avatar. 

Avatar and the reasons he has given for changing his posts come off scummy to me, us to Avatar: "Hey Avatar you are scum". Avatar: "Oh okay duly noted, Ill change up how I post". He has posted other games and has never come off so confrontational before. as he did Day1 and a tiny bit into Day 2.  He has always offered reasoned posts along with logic, basically how he has been posting the last 3-4 pages. The last thing that got to me was his claiming he did not lead the Mani wagon when he did indeed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Rosie, you're stubbornness isn't helping.
> 
> Who NK'd Scarlet?
> 
> *How many Scum voted for Mani?*



( emphasis added) 

The Mani vote is what got to me about Avatar, there were two up for lynch, Mertex and FA, with 4 votes a piece. 

07-25-20*14*, 11:44 AM  Mani had a total of 3 votes (VC 1.8.) Mertex and FA still with 4 a  piece. 

07-25-20*14*, 12:15 PM  Avatar Hammered.


Avatar started pushing for Mani even if subtly mention him over and over. Votes started moving and dropping in the next 10 hours and about 20 hours in Mani was at L-2, then L-1.  For several days the vote had been stalled at 4 and 4. 



I was shocked when I came back and saw the thread locked, a lynching and mentions from Avatar to pick someone to vote for- the shocking part was how quick it had happened. Mani was not even on the radar really, until  something like 20 -23hours before his lynch. 



As far as the SR vote, I believe I commented on it. she kept mention masons and I believe scum took a note to such and she even warned us all after I said I was VT that we would out masons to scum. Her experience is most likely something else which may have scared scum.  I also think one of her goals was to teach us. She was throwing votes out there then explaining why she did such, she was asking us to think about things and try to reason out why we were doing what we were.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sorry the* first time stamp *above should be 07-24-2014, 06:21 PM. I put the wrong timesamp up.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again people need to ask themselves why both FA and Grandma are popping up as Whack-a-Moles as to FA when FA was not even being voted for - especially by me! Why should I have to deal with Moles popping up (and FA has againdisappeared since) when I am playing Town and was working with everyone else about lynching Avatar?
> 
> Narcissistic much, FA?
> 
> Seriously - other than Grandma, who gave a flying fig about FA? I had other Town things I was doing. Grandma cared about fellow Scum and defended him for no particular reason at all.
> 
> Remember, my votes went to Mani and Avatar only.
> 
> Nobody is gonna bus me again in any game without serious repercussions. Everyone ought to understand fully by now that in the future, don't even THINK of bussing me.
> 
> It will not be worth it.
> 
> Future tense.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been obsessed with FA all along. MeBelle took a lot of shit for taking her vote off him on Day 1. I asked why you guys thought he was scummy and you *still refuse to answer.* And since I started asking, the 3-headed monster has labeled me as scum.
> 
> You guys have a severe hard-on for him, and for any Townie that wants to work with him.
> 
> Maybe that's just your way of dividing Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered. I called FA cotton candy. Shaitra thanked that post. 're-read and quit distracting.
> 
> When it comes to saying I did not answer, you do not know why you are talking about.
> 
> And YOU are in danger of lynching, so why are you insisting on discussing FA? Mr. Narcissistic isn't even here. You are wasting my time.
> 
> I know best of all what bussing is since I am the only one who ever HAS been bussed.
> 
> *I really don't care if people don't like my revenge over being bussed. Mani has been lynched.
> If dblack comes back I will revenge lynch him, too.*
> 
> I have no problem, never have had, with TN. You again don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> I cannot be bussed in this game. I dang well never ever will be, again. Period.
> 
> Are we thru with Grandma's desperate distractions, yet?
> 
> Let's be, already.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


And this is exactly why I say you are playing and do play anti-town. Past game behavior should NOT influence voting this time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Walls of information, perfect...NOT!
> I'll bbl, I have a function to attend.
> 
> Behave y'all!!



Do you have any updated reads list for us, Mebelle? Or any opinion on the current standing of the game?


----------



## Wake

*Good evening guys. I'll have a VC up in a minute. Got called in this morning to work a straight shift until Monday morning; haven't had the time to even look at a computer. My laptop just went completely dead, so my client's family graciously allowed me to use their computer. Sorry for any inconveniences. Will aim to have at least one VC per day during this work period. *


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9552988 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been obsessed with FA all along. MeBelle took a lot of shit for taking her vote off him on Day 1. I asked why you guys thought he was scummy and you *still refuse to answer.* And since I started asking, the 3-headed monster has labeled me as scum.
> 
> You guys have a severe hard-on for him, and for any Townie that wants to work with him.
> 
> Maybe that's just your way of dividing Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered. I called FA cotton candy. Shaitra thanked that post. 're-read and quit distracting.
> 
> When it comes to saying I did not answer, you do not know why you are talking about.
> 
> And YOU are in danger of lynching, so why are you insisting on discussing FA? Mr. Narcissistic isn't even here. You are wasting my time.
> 
> I know best of all what bussing is since I am the only one who ever HAS been bussed.
> 
> *I really don't care if people don't like my revenge over being bussed. Mani has been lynched.
> If dblack comes back I will revenge lynch him, too.*
> 
> I have no problem, never have had, with TN. You again don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> I cannot be bussed in this game. I dang well never ever will be, again. Period.
> 
> Are we thru with Grandma's desperate distractions, yet?
> 
> Let's be, already.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why I say you are playing and do play anti-town. Past game behavior should NOT influence voting this time.
Click to expand...


Too bad. Policy lynches are legit. Complaining does nothing but waste photons. Again.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.6*​
*Avatar4321 (3):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
*Grandma (4):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_

*Not Voting (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Aye, take as much time as you want with your son.  *



1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5​


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9552988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered. I called FA cotton candy. Shaitra thanked that post. 're-read and quit distracting.
> 
> When it comes to saying I did not answer, you do not know why you are talking about.
> 
> And YOU are in danger of lynching, so why are you insisting on discussing FA? Mr. Narcissistic isn't even here. You are wasting my time.
> 
> I know best of all what bussing is since I am the only one who ever HAS been bussed.
> 
> *I really don't care if people don't like my revenge over being bussed. Mani has been lynched.
> If dblack comes back I will revenge lynch him, too.*
> 
> I have no problem, never have had, with TN. You again don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> I cannot be bussed in this game. I dang well never ever will be, again. Period.
> 
> Are we thru with Grandma's desperate distractions, yet?
> 
> Let's be, already.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why I say you are playing and do play anti-town. Past game behavior should NOT influence voting this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad. Policy lynches are legit. Complaining does nothing but waste photons. Again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I think you have it confused what a policy lynch is. A policy lynch is not getting revenge for past game play. 

This is one reason you read scummy to me one of my last reads. It does nothing but hurt us if you are playing in the past.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, you're stubbornness isn't helping.
> 
> Who NK'd Scarlet?
> 
> How many Scum voted for Mani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who killed Scarlet! She gets killed early same as I do - strong playing!
> 
> At least two of three Scum took out Mani. That is just the statistics for 13 players. If it was only one, than one Scum is really really paranoid.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


No. You can't go by statistics. You must go by the actual, real _facts._ 6 people did not vote for Mani. It's entirely possible that all 3 Scum didn't vote for him.

The votes need to be analyzed carefully, not brushed away without a second thought, as statistics.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe,

Re: Post 871, I'm not asking for reasons why Scarlet was NK'd. Only Scum know why. What I want is the names of the scum that killed her based on the players' interactions with her on Day 1.


----------



## tn5421

I have nothing further to add.


----------



## tn5421

I do wish Grandma would stop trying to spread the WIFOM butter around though, because its not like we believe its not butter anymore.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> I do wish Grandma would stop trying to spread the WIFOM butter around though, because its not like we believe its not butter anymore.



Sorry.

I'm just trying to get Town to work together and actually think things through instead of guessing and being paranoid.

I'll leave you all to it.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9553110 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9552988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why I say you are playing and do play anti-town. Past game behavior should NOT influence voting this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. Policy lynches are legit. Complaining does nothing but waste photons. Again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have it confused what a policy lynch is. A policy lynch is not getting revenge for past game play.
> 
> This is one reason you read scummy to me one of my last reads. It does nothing but hurt us if you are playing in the past.
Click to expand...


Bullcrap. What did I say about your lack of discernment?

A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.
See also: Lynch All Liars

Scum who bus Scum are inherently untrustworthy and are PROVEN non-team players.

A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.
See also: Lynch All Liars


Thus, when they are Town in FUTURE games they need to be looked at closely - being untrustworthy and not being a team player are reasons for policy lynchings. I think it saves time to routinely lynch bussers until they change their ways.

Your 'duh' posts mislead and those who mislead Town are also inherently Scummy.

Thus your rightful place near the top of my Scum list.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Well, it looks like we're heading for a NL, and that certainly is not good for Town.  And why Because Grandma, when she saw the predicament her partners were in, they either had to vote along with her and that would make it easier to figure out Scum were it to be true that Avatar is indeed Town, or they would have to vote for her.  She couldn't risk that, so she jumped off.  She would rather be a "no vote" and have a NL than to make it obvious who her partners are.

Pay attention, Shiatra and Aye (Aye, because I'm still not sure you are part of Grandma's team) you're not helping Town by not voting.  I think Grandma is Scum, but I'm not saying you have to vote for her, but there's only 2 wagons, a vote for either one will get us closer to a lynch, unless of course you're Scum and would rather see a NL.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9553110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. Policy lynches are legit. Complaining does nothing but waste photons. Again.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have it confused what a policy lynch is. A policy lynch is not getting revenge for past game play.
> 
> This is one reason you read scummy to me one of my last reads. It does nothing but hurt us if you are playing in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. What did I say about your lack of discernment?
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> Scum who bus Scum are inherently untrustworthy and are PROVEN non-team players.
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> *The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.*
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> 
> Thus, when they are Town in FUTURE games they need to be looked at closely - being untrustworthy and not being a team player are reasons for policy lynchings. I think it saves time to routinely lynch bussers until they change their ways.
> 
> Your 'duh' posts mislead and those who mislead Town are also inherently Scummy.
> 
> Thus your rightful place near the top of my Scum list.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I can read wiki too Rosie, I read the above quote verbatim.

Scum, who lynch scum are playing towards their win condition, especially if their team has been compromised. The way I read game 2, if they removed their votes after your planned show, they would have exposed themselves, thus your bussing by Mani and dblack. 

LOL "my lack of discernment"? What is it they say about glass houses? Perhaps you need to reread the bolded part of the Wiki quote. Not to mention past games do not come into play because you are still ticked about being bussed by your former scum team, 2 games ago. 

And since you say people need to be looked at in 'future' games due to past games then of course your own lying in game 2 -pretending to be town- surly must come onto play in future games, right? How freaking silly!


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Well, it looks like we're heading for a NL, and that certainly is not good for Town.  And why Because Grandma, when she saw the predicament her partners were in, they either had to vote along with her and that would make it easier to figure out Scum were it to be true that Avatar is indeed Town, or they would have to vote for her.  She couldn't risk that, so she jumped off.  She would rather be a "no vote" and have a NL than to make it obvious who her partners are.
> 
> Pay attention, Shiatra and Aye (Aye, because I'm still not sure you are part of Grandma's team) you're not helping Town by not voting.  I think Grandma is Scum, but I'm not saying you have to vote for her, but there's only 2 wagons, a vote for either one will get us closer to a lynch, unless of course you're Scum and would rather see a NL.



Mertex, you have an obnoxious way of speaking for others. 

I posted a plan to get Town working together to lynch Scum before Sunday afternoon.

Now why would you lie about that and try so hard to mislynch?

The bigger question is why anyone would listen to you instead of thinking for themselves.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like we're heading for a NL, and that certainly is not good for Town.  And why Because Grandma, when she saw the predicament her partners were in, they either had to vote along with her and that would make it easier to figure out Scum were it to be true that Avatar is indeed Town, or they would have to vote for her.  She couldn't risk that, so she jumped off.  She would rather be a "no vote" and have a NL than to make it obvious who her partners are.
> 
> Pay attention, Shiatra and Aye (Aye, because I'm still not sure you are part of Grandma's team) you're not helping Town by not voting.  I think Grandma is Scum, but I'm not saying you have to vote for her, but there's only 2 wagons, a vote for either one will get us closer to a lynch, unless of course you're Scum and would rather see a NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you have an obnoxious way of speaking for others.
> 
> I posted a plan to get Town working together to lynch Scum before Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Now why would you lie about that and try so hard to mislynch?
> 
> The bigger question is why anyone would listen to you instead of thinking for themselves.
Click to expand...



Grandma....you sure are looking for a way out.

Keep talking, your scummy actions should be obvious, if not, I guess we'll lose yet another game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe,
> 
> Re: Post 871, I'm not asking for reasons why Scarlet was NK'd. Only Scum know why. What I want is the names of the scum that killed her based on the players' interactions with her on Day 1.



SR voted for Avatar and her vote remained there, then she voted for me, ( here she stated this was test votes to see reactions) and then she removed her vote to RD- here she said she thought RD was scum and acting far too townish,  however sometime after she voted for mani ( she said she was up for any wagon) but also said it was you she was gunning for. 

Those were her some of her statements and votes on day one. NKing SR tells me scum was afraid of her or maybe I may not recall something or may have missed something somewhere. I believe she and avatar had a few words, you questioned her on her vote for RD IIRC, it may have been Aye too, I can't recall exactly at this point. That's what I recall for now.


----------



## Grandma

Thank you! 

You figure out who Scum are first, then you're able to figure out how they think. 

I was visiting the neighborhood threads from Game 3. No one had a clue. Sometimes they'd have a clue, but they wouldn't pursue it. Working together, all too often the more clever ones let themselves be influenced by the ones that guessed wrong.



Don't forget to vote - the deadline's 4pm Sunday.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You figure out who Scum are first, then you're able to figure out how they think.
> 
> I was visiting the neighborhood threads from Game 3. No one had a clue. Sometimes they'd have a clue, but they wouldn't pursue it. Working together, all too often the more clever ones let themselves be influenced by the ones that guessed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to vote - the deadline's 4pm Sunday.




Yup, no problem.  I've voted, my vote will stay where it is on Avatar. I believe part of my issue is I was wishy washy the first game and did not go with my first instinct. I may be wrong, but ALL of us witnessed the weirdness Day1 , claimed crumbling, mason stuff, etc, attacking everyone, misstatements, etc. It's not have Avatar plays, except his subtly wagoning people. Exactly the way he did in game 1. 

Either way, recall you are on my scum list though.  and I'm not sure if that confbias because of the beginning of the game or other issues we have discussed. 





With that said,  What is also highly confusing/ suspicious me is the Avatar/ Mertex thing Day 1- they were down each other's throats on Day one,  insisting each other were scum and trying to start wagons and in fact did start wagons and voted the other, Avatar ended up with 4 votes on Mertex, then got many to flip to Mani. Yet, all this drama and suspicion is suddenly gone Day 2 start. 

Mertex, RD and you, Grandma- all stated Avatar would be number on on their/your lists day 2, but I did not see much of anything said by Mertex about Avatar, or him saying much of anything about Mertex. maybe I missed it? This seems very weird to me and I wonder if it may have been manufacture drama Day 1.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9553450 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9553110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have it confused what a policy lynch is. A policy lynch is not getting revenge for past game play.
> 
> This is one reason you read scummy to me one of my last reads. It does nothing but hurt us if you are playing in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. What did I say about your lack of discernment?
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> Scum who bus Scum are inherently untrustworthy and are PROVEN non-team players.
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> *The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.*
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> 
> Thus, when they are Town in FUTURE games they need to be looked at closely - being untrustworthy and not being a team player are reasons for policy lynchings. I think it saves time to routinely lynch bussers until they change their ways.
> 
> Your 'duh' posts mislead and those who mislead Town are also inherently Scummy.
> 
> Thus your rightful place near the top of my Scum list.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read wiki too Rosie, I read the above quote verbatim.
> 
> Scum, who lynch scum are playing towards their win condition, especially if their team has been compromised. The way I read game 2, if they removed their votes after your planned show, they would have exposed themselves, thus your bussing by Mani and dblack.
> 
> LOL "my lack of discernment"? What is it they say about glass houses? Perhaps you need to reread the bolded part of the Wiki quote. Not to mention past games do not come into play because you are still ticked about being bussed by your former scum team, 2 games ago.
> 
> And since you say people need to be looked at in 'future' games due to past games then of course your own lying in game 2 -pretending to be town- surly must come onto play in future games, right? How freaking silly!
Click to expand...


You say you can read it but totally ignore -again- what a Policy Lynch is for.

Yes, you vote in future games in part based upon what a player did in past games.

One can only hope in future games that you actually begin to comprehend entries in the Mafia wiki glossary.

Based on this pathetic performance you demonstrate here - that sure is dubious.

Very poor discernment. Just as I have stated. Those who Scum bus are prime candidates to be Policy Lynched in future games.

Your pitiful attempt to mislead is more than "freaking silly".

And very Scummy, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9553450 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9553110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have it confused what a policy lynch is. A policy lynch is not getting revenge for past game play.
> 
> This is one reason you read scummy to me one of my last reads. It does nothing but hurt us if you are playing in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. What did I say about your lack of discernment?
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> Scum who bus Scum are inherently untrustworthy and are PROVEN non-team players.
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> *The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.*
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> 
> Thus, when they are Town in FUTURE games they need to be looked at closely - being untrustworthy and not being a team player are reasons for policy lynchings. I think it saves time to routinely lynch bussers until they change their ways.
> 
> Your 'duh' posts mislead and those who mislead Town are also inherently Scummy.
> 
> Thus your rightful place near the top of my Scum list.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read wiki too Rosie, I read the above quote verbatim.
> 
> Scum, who lynch scum are playing towards their win condition, especially if their team has been compromised. The way I read game 2, if they removed their votes after your planned show, they would have exposed themselves, thus your bussing by Mani and dblack.
> 
> LOL "my lack of discernment"? What is it they say about glass houses? Perhaps you need to reread the bolded part of the Wiki quote. Not to mention past games do not come into play because you are still ticked about being bussed by your former scum team, 2 games ago.
> 
> And since you say people need to be looked at in 'future' games due to past games then of course your own lying in game 2 -pretending to be town- surly must come onto play in future games, right? How freaking silly!
Click to expand...


You say you can read it but totally ignore -again- what a Policy Lynch is for.

Yes, you vote in future games in part based upon what a player did in past games.

One can only hope in future games that you actually begin to comprehend entries in the Mafia wiki glossary.

Based on this pathetic performance you demonstrate here - that sure is dubious.

Very poor discernment. Just as I have stated. Those who Scum bus are prime candidates to be Policy Lynched in future games.

Both those Scum morons should not have gotten themselve stuck as they did. Bad gameplay 
and being bad players in general are reasons  for a policy lynch. 

Your pitiful attempt to mislead about policy lynches is more than "freaking silly".

And very Scummy, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

LOL Oh, well. Perhaps saying it twice will make it sink in?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9553450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. What did I say about your lack of discernment?
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> Scum who bus Scum are inherently untrustworthy and are PROVEN non-team players.
> 
> A Policy Lynch is one that is done for arbitrary reasons.
> Most commonly, it describes the lynch of a player who is not found to be particularly scummy, but because the player's bad play will hurt the town later on. However, policy lynches can be requested on other players - for instance, players who claim Vengeful under duress will generally be lynched.
> *The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.*
> See also: Lynch All Liars
> 
> 
> Thus, when they are Town in FUTURE games they need to be looked at closely - being untrustworthy and not being a team player are reasons for policy lynchings. I think it saves time to routinely lynch bussers until they change their ways.
> 
> Your 'duh' posts mislead and those who mislead Town are also inherently Scummy.
> 
> Thus your rightful place near the top of my Scum list.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can read wiki too Rosie, I read the above quote verbatim.
> 
> Scum, who lynch scum are playing towards their win condition, especially if their team has been compromised. The way I read game 2, if they removed their votes after your planned show, they would have exposed themselves, thus your bussing by Mani and dblack.
> 
> LOL "my lack of discernment"? What is it they say about glass houses? Perhaps you need to reread the bolded part of the Wiki quote. Not to mention past games do not come into play because you are still ticked about being bussed by your former scum team, 2 games ago.
> 
> And since you say people need to be looked at in 'future' games due to past games then of course your own lying in game 2 -pretending to be town- surly must come onto play in future games, right? How freaking silly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you can read it but totally ignore -again- what a Policy Lynch is for.
> 
> Yes, you vote in future games in part based upon what a player did in past games.
> 
> One can only hope in future games that you actually begin to comprehend entries in the Mafia wiki glossary.
> 
> Based on this pathetic performance you demonstrate here - that sure is dubious.
> 
> Very poor discernment. Just as I have stated. Those who Scum bus are prime candidates to be Policy Lynched in future games.
> 
> Both those Scum morons should not have gotten themselve stuck as they did. Bad gameplay
> and being bad players in general are reasons  for a policy lynch.
> 
> Your pitiful attempt to mislead about policy lynches is more than "freaking silly".
> 
> And very Scummy, too.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Misleading and scummy, seriously? <insert gigantic rolly eyes>

Policy lynch is for the current game, not past games months old, I suppose dblack and mani could argue it was *your* poor game play ( returning after you stormed off and stated you would not come back) put them in the position of bussing you. Then they should lynch you based on your poor decisions in old games. See? Silly.   Moreover, it's  terrible for our town lynching based on months old game play. 

As I said, its petty and PL is used for current games, what is happening in the here and now,  not games from the past where you seek revenge to lynch those you think slighted you in some way. 

Fini, done, ///


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait;9553643 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You figure out who Scum are first, then you're able to figure out how they think.
> 
> I was visiting the neighborhood threads from Game 3. No one had a clue. Sometimes they'd have a clue, but they wouldn't pursue it. Working together, all too often the more clever ones let themselves be influenced by the ones that guessed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to vote - the deadline's 4pm Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, no problem.  I've voted, my vote will stay where it is on Avatar. I believe part of my issue is I was wishy washy the first game and did not go with my first instinct. I may be wrong, but ALL of us witnessed the weirdness Day1 , claimed crumbling, mason stuff, etc, attacking everyone, misstatements, etc. It's not have Avatar plays, except his subtly wagoning people. Exactly the way he did in game 1.
> 
> Either way, recall you are on my scum list though.  and I'm not sure if that confbias because of the beginning of the game or other issues we have discussed.
> 
> 
> With that said,  What is also highly confusing/ suspicious me is the Avatar/ Mertex thing Day 1- they were down each other's throats on Day one,  insisting each other were scum and trying to start wagons and in fact did start wagons and voted the other, Avatar ended up with 4 votes on Mertex, then got many to flip to Mani. Yet, all this drama and suspicion is suddenly gone Day 2 start.
> 
> Mertex, RD and you, Grandma- all stated Avatar would be number on on their/your lists day 2, but I did not see much of anything said by Mertex about Avatar, or him saying much of anything about Mertex. maybe I missed it? This seems very weird to me and I wonder if it may have been manufacture drama Day 1.
Click to expand...


I noticed this as well.  

I want  to take a look at my notes again and check a few things.  I also have to go into work this morning.  I will try to have my vote and thoughts posted before noon though.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 2.6*​
> *Avatar4321 (4):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
> *Grandma (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* *Aye, take as much time as you want with your son.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5​



Did rd switch from grandma back to me and I miss it?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait;9553643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You figure out who Scum are first, then you're able to figure out how they think.
> 
> I was visiting the neighborhood threads from Game 3. No one had a clue. Sometimes they'd have a clue, but they wouldn't pursue it. Working together, all too often the more clever ones let themselves be influenced by the ones that guessed wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to vote - the deadline's 4pm Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, no problem.  I've voted, my vote will stay where it is on Avatar. I believe part of my issue is I was wishy washy the first game and did not go with my first instinct. I may be wrong, but ALL of us witnessed the weirdness Day1 , claimed crumbling, mason stuff, etc, attacking everyone, misstatements, etc. It's not have Avatar plays, except his subtly wagoning people. Exactly the way he did in game 1.
> 
> Either way, recall you are on my scum list though.  and I'm not sure if that confbias because of the beginning of the game or other issues we have discussed.
> 
> 
> With that said,  What is also highly confusing/ suspicious me is the Avatar/ Mertex thing Day 1- they were down each other's throats on Day one,  insisting each other were scum and trying to start wagons and in fact did start wagons and voted the other, Avatar ended up with 4 votes on Mertex, then got many to flip to Mani. Yet, all this drama and suspicion is suddenly gone Day 2 start.
> 
> Mertex, RD and you, Grandma- all stated Avatar would be number on on their/your lists day 2, but I did not see much of anything said by Mertex about Avatar, or him saying much of anything about Mertex. maybe I missed it? This seems very weird to me and I wonder if it may have been manufacture drama Day 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed this as well.
> 
> I want  to take a look at my notes again and check a few things.  I also have to go into work this morning.  I will try to have my vote and thoughts posted before noon though.
Click to expand...


The spat between Mertex and Avi bothered me as well. Both are voting for Grandma. Was the arguing between them intentional game play meant to throw town off? I don't know. I've mentioned before that Mertex's responses this game are highly antagonistic towards those that question her on pretty much anything. Avi has been much the same way up to the point where he said he'd back off (which he has done). It seems anti-town to attack those that question you and to also claim those people are acting scummy because of it. It creates more tension, negativity, and fighting, which isn't what we need. How can town work with each other when too many are trying to divide us?

*VOTE: Mertex*


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 2.6*​
> *Avatar4321 (4):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
> *Grandma (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* *Aye, take as much time as you want with your son.  *
> 
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did rd switch from grandma back to me and I miss it?
Click to expand...


No.  Not yet


----------



## R.D.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9553643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, no problem.  I've voted, my vote will stay where it is on Avatar. I believe part of my issue is I was wishy washy the first game and did not go with my first instinct. I may be wrong, but ALL of us witnessed the weirdness Day1 , claimed crumbling, mason stuff, etc, attacking everyone, misstatements, etc. It's not have Avatar plays, except his subtly wagoning people. Exactly the way he did in game 1.
> 
> Either way, recall you are on my scum list though.  and I'm not sure if that confbias because of the beginning of the game or other issues we have discussed.
> 
> 
> With that said,  What is also highly confusing/ suspicious me is the Avatar/ Mertex thing Day 1- they were down each other's throats on Day one,  insisting each other were scum and trying to start wagons and in fact did start wagons and voted the other, Avatar ended up with 4 votes on Mertex, then got many to flip to Mani. Yet, all this drama and suspicion is suddenly gone Day 2 start.
> 
> Mertex, RD and you, Grandma- all stated Avatar would be number on on their/your lists day 2, but I did not see much of anything said by Mertex about Avatar, or him saying much of anything about Mertex. maybe I missed it? This seems very weird to me and I wonder if it may have been manufacture drama Day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this as well.
> 
> I want  to take a look at my notes again and check a few things.  I also have to go into work this morning.  I will try to have my vote and thoughts posted before noon though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The spat between Mertex and Avi bothered me as well. Both are voting for Grandma. Was the arguing between them intentional game play meant to throw town off? I don't know. I've mentioned before that Mertex's responses this game are highly antagonistic towards those that question her on pretty much anything. Avi has been much the same way up to the point where he said he'd back off (which he has done). It seems anti-town to attack those that question you and to also claim those people are acting scummy because of it. It creates more tension, negativity, and fighting, which isn't what we need. How can town work with each other when too many are trying to divide us?
> 
> *VOTE: Mertex*
Click to expand...


This made sense so  I reviewed.  She claimed both as her scum picks here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9506954-post382.html   and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9505549-post371.html

Could it be you're going for a no lynch?


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 2.6*​
> *Avatar4321 (4):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
> *Grandma (3):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;_
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* *Aye, take as much time as you want with your son.  *
> 
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did rd switch from grandma back to me and I miss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Not yet
Click to expand...


The I should probably [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] so he can correct the vote count unless you are going to change before he does. I hope not lol


----------



## Shaitra

RD, how come you didn't vote in VC 1.10?  I know you said that you didn't think that Manifold was scum.  But why didn't you vote for someone you thought was scum?


----------



## Shaitra

MeBelle, same question.  Why didn't you vote in VC 1.10?


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> RD, how come you didn't vote in VC 1.10?  I know you said that you didn't think that Manifold was scum.  But why didn't you vote for someone you thought was scum?



Because I had no  clue.   I threw out stuff to get responses but I never had a solid feeling on anyone.   I unvoted,thinking a vote for FA would give the impression I suspected him, which was not the case. 

I used the term crazy because that was how I saw the mani vote, so I just took myself out completely kinda to start fresh day on day two


----------



## Wake

*VC 2.6 corrected. Thanks.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

R.D. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this as well.
> 
> I want  to take a look at my notes again and check a few things.  I also have to go into work this morning.  I will try to have my vote and thoughts posted before noon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spat between Mertex and Avi bothered me as well. Both are voting for Grandma. Was the arguing between them intentional game play meant to throw town off? I don't know. I've mentioned before that Mertex's responses this game are highly antagonistic towards those that question her on pretty much anything. Avi has been much the same way up to the point where he said he'd back off (which he has done). It seems anti-town to attack those that question you and to also claim those people are acting scummy because of it. It creates more tension, negativity, and fighting, which isn't what we need. How can town work with each other when too many are trying to divide us?
> 
> *VOTE: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This made sense so  I reviewed.  She claimed both as her scum picks here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9506954-post382.html   and here http://www.usmessageboard.com/9505549-post371.html
> 
> Could it be you're going for a no lynch?
Click to expand...


No, not going for a no lynch at all. I can change my vote whenever.   I don't want to lynch someone I think is town though, unless I believe they're working against us.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have a little over 26 hours before the day is over. I'm just saying so in case some aren't aware. I'd like to avoid a no lynch. And I say that knowing the choice could be me. A no lynch will not help us


----------



## Grandma

The fight between the three heads and Avi does seem made up. His "changing of his ways" halfway through Day 2 is suspicious. As for the three heads, I've suspected them from the outset.
But everyone knows that.

Since we're so close to the deadline (24 hours and 40-some minutes,) maybe we can go with a policy lynch that everyone can agree to - it's what Rosie wants, isn't it?

She's been carrying enough sand in her drawers to start her own haboob, and she's made it clear that she wants to lynch everyone that's slighted her in previous games. *That is not playing to Town's win condition.* Hell, it's not really even playing to Scum's win condition. It's playing to Rosie's revenge condition and nothing else. If she isn't Scum, then she's certainly Anti-Town. 

*vote: Rosie*


----------



## Avatar4321

A policy lynch? Why would we do that unless we have no guesses for the scum? How does that tell us anything?


----------



## RosieS

<yawn>

My vote stays on Scum. Very simple.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> A policy lynch? Why would we do that unless we have no guesses for the scum? How does that tell us anything?



Just in case the voting stalls out close to the deadline. 

As for telling us anything, nobody bothers analyzing the lynches/NKs properly, so we aren't going to learn anything no matter who dies.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A policy lynch? Why would we do that unless we have no guesses for the scum? How does that tell us anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case the voting stalls out close to the deadline.
> 
> As for telling us anything, nobody bothers analyzing the lynches/NKs properly, so we aren't going to learn anything no matter who dies.
Click to expand...



Yes, if Grandma doesn't die, and Avatar flips town, I will pretty much have been right, so we will learn this:

Grandma, MeBelle and their partner (FA or Aye) are Scum.....take your pick.  Let Grandma skate, and I'll probably be NK, so don't be foolish, open your eyes.


----------



## Grandma

Liar.

Mertex, you aren't that good a player that you could figure the whole thing out by the end of Day 1. 

You're scum and you're trying to influence Town into doing your dirty work for you.


----------



## Avatar4321

If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?



Strange, I was just about to ask why not vote for you, given Grandma has said the same about you, "you are obviously Scum". I don't get this.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I recall Grandma pushing Mertex to for FA as well, and she told Mertex if the wagons on FA (4 votes ) and Mertex (4 votes)  stayed the same, she would vote Mertex. 


Things that make you go hummmmm.


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> Liar.
> 
> Mertex, you aren't that good a player that you could figure the whole thing out by the end of Day 1.
> 
> You're scum and you're trying to influence Town into doing your dirty work for you.






			
				Grandma said:
			
		

> As for the *three heads, I've suspected them from the outset*.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9557302 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I was just about to ask why not vote for you, given Grandma has said the same about you, "you are obviously Scum". I don't get this.
Click to expand...


It doesn't make sense to me either.

I wouldnt be pushing for a policy lynch if i had a suspect scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9557302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I was just about to ask why not vote for you, given Grandma has said the same about you, "you are obviously Scum". I don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me either.
> 
> I wouldnt be pushing for a policy lynch if i had a suspect scum.
Click to expand...


Especially, given _some_ have been railing against policy lynches just for the hell of it.  

I went back and forth on you being a mason because of your crumbs comments, then I thought maybe Grandma is trying to protect you, perhaps as a fellow mason, however, she has called you scum one too many times for this to be true in my estimation.

Now, I am trying to figure if this is bussing by you on Grandma and her trying to save her hide, or she just wishy-washy on her votes this time. None of this makes sense, we have had a lot of un-voting and re-voting, then un-voting. And I am unsure if masons think this might take suspicion off of a fellow mason, all it does it send mixed signals to town.


Now don't get me wrong Avatar, it's strange to me you were one of the first to vote this go round Grandma, and she has several votes now. You have changed the way you were posting, but honestly, as a townie looking in, don't you see how suspicious this looks for you?    Add to that Grandma's hesitation to vote for you after calling you scum many times.

You and Mertex were fighting left and right and now seem to be aligned and the fighting stopped and you both settled on Mani and now you both settled on Grandma.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mebelle 

We are getting close to a vote, will you be voting this go round?  You are playing kinda like ZZZX did in game 3, but I also know you are a low-volume player. Last time you were on was 7/31 and you said you would "bbl" as you had a function to attend, it is now 8/2

I recall Mertex or was it Aye saying to you in game 3, after your lynch- was to play the exact same way you have been in upcoming games, and no one would ever suspect you. 

I wondered 1 or 2 days ago if you had any reads for us, but you have yet to answer. I get there is real life, but I suppose when you said on the 31st you would "be back later' it meant soon, not a few days.


----------



## Shaitra

Yes, things that make you go hummmm.

I would much rather try and lynch scum than policy lynch Rosie.

I really want to hear from some of the other players.  TN hasn't posted any content in about a day.  MeBelle hasn't posted anything lately either.

Working at things from PoE, I've already stated that I felt Aye was town.  I also feel that Cafe is town.  I do agree that Rosie's style of play is very anti-town and would go for a policy lynch on her if this was day 1.  But it is day 2 and while she plays anti-town I am reading her as town for right now.  At the moment, even though he hasn't posted much, I read TN as town right now.

That leaves Grandma, Avatar, RD, FA_Q2, MeBelle, and Mertex.    At the moment, the two lynch candidates with the most votes are Grandma and Avatar.  Of these two I am leaning towards Avatar.   My reasoning is we have almost lynched him both days.  If he is still alive on day 3, we will again be talking about lynching him.  He has definitely done things that are suspicious and I do agree that he was a big reason Manifold got lynched.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

I wasn't ever close to being lynched on day one. You have to do what you have to do though.

Why me when you were voting grandma earlier though? I see us looking at grandma as much tomorrow if she survives as well.


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry guys, I want to change my vote.  I went back and re-read (again) and something caught my eye.  

*unvote
Vote: Grandma*


----------



## Shaitra

Avi, I voted for you because I don't trust you.  I know how good you are and there are some things you've done this game that make me wonder.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?



I'm not. 

The Rosie thing is a "just in case" suggestion, as in just in case the votes deadlock between you and me again, in which case we'd end up with a NoLynch.

I said that already in Post 911.


----------



## Grandma

I waited the whole Day to make this vote:

*vote: Avatar*


----------



## Grandma

The unofficial vote count as of 11:20pm:

Avatar4321 (4): CafeAuLait, tn5421, FA_Q2, Grandma
Grandma (5):    Mertex, Avatar4321, RosieS, R.D., Shaitra
Mertex (1):        AyeCantSeeYou

Not Voting (4): MeBelle60


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I want to change my vote.  I went back and re-read (again) and something caught my eye.
> 
> *unvote
> Vote: Grandma*



Can you share what caught your eye, perhaps we all can learn something from it. 



From Grandma's post above it looks like *Grandma* is at L-1, lynch warning. 

*Avatar L-2. *


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Liar.
> 
> Mertex, you aren't that good a player that you could figure the whole thing out by the end of Day 1.
> 
> You're scum and you're trying to influence Town into doing your dirty work for you.




It doesn't take rocket science to figure out scum.  So why do you react so intensely to being accused of being Scum?  Because as Scum, there is only three of you.  You being lynched will only make it easier to find your partners, since your voting and actions say a lot.

I may not be an experienced player, but I can use logic, and your moves say a lot.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?




Because her (maybe) partner AyeCantSeeYou has already voted for me and it would be too obvious if she would suddenly switch her vote to me.  She's waiting to see if anybody else picks up on her accusations.  She's suspicious of so many yet she's wanting a policy lynch?  Yet, she doesn't want to take credit for a policy lynch,  but rather wants to pin it on someone else.  

If MeBelle and Aye don't switch their votes to either Avatar or Grandma, it should be plain to see that they are in a quandary.   They can't very well vote for Grandma.....and they are wondering if they look less suspicious if they remain neutral, but we know that Town should work together, and going rogue just doesn't make you look Town.

If we end up in a NL, my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because her (maybe) partner AyeCantSeeYou has already voted for me and it would be too obvious if she would suddenly switch her vote to me.  She's waiting to see if anybody else picks up on her accusations.  She's suspicious of so many yet she's wanting a policy lynch?  Yet, she doesn't want to take credit for a policy lynch,  but rather wants to pin it on someone else.
> 
> If MeBelle and Aye don't switch their votes to either Avatar or Grandma, it should be plain to see that they are in a quandary.   They can't very well vote for Grandma.....and they are wondering if they look less suspicious if they remain neutral, but we know that Town should work together, and going rogue just doesn't make you look Town.
> 
> If we end up in a NL, my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.
Click to expand...


The totally confusing part about this is* Avatar said YOU were scum* almost all of Day 1, for nearly a week- straight, in fact since VC 1.3 he sat on you and tried to convince us you were scum, he did not change his vote for you, until he hammered Mani in VC 1.10.  

MeBelle is starting to make me wonder as well.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Mertex, you aren't that good a player that you could figure the whole thing out by the end of Day 1.
> 
> You're scum and you're trying to influence Town into doing your dirty work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take rocket science to figure out scum.  So why do you react so intensely to being accused of being Scum?  Because as Scum, there is only three of you.  You being lynched will only make it easier to find your partners, since your voting and actions say a lot.
> 
> I may not be an experienced player, but I can use logic, and your moves say a lot.
Click to expand...


Why do I react to being called scum?

Because I'm not, and as yet you've not posted anything that suggests that I am.

And by your logic, Avi, Aye, FA, MeBelle, Shaitra, TN, and I are Scum, with me being the GF.

(Hint: There are only 3 Scum, Mertex.)


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because her (maybe) partner AyeCantSeeYou has already voted for me and it would be too obvious if she would suddenly switch her vote to me.  She's waiting to see if anybody else picks up on her accusations.  She's suspicious of so many yet she's wanting a policy lynch?  Yet, she doesn't want to take credit for a policy lynch,  but rather wants to pin it on someone else.
> 
> If MeBelle and Aye don't switch their votes to either Avatar or Grandma, it should be plain to see that they are in a quandary.   They can't very well vote for Grandma.....and they are wondering if they look less suspicious if they remain neutral, but we know that Town should work together, and going rogue just doesn't make you look Town.
> 
> If we end up in a NL, my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.
Click to expand...


Your first paragraph is obviously drug-induced. I made two posts saying that PL'ing Rosie is an alternative to a deadlock between myself and Avi.

Oh, wait, silly me, I forgot - Scum don't read the threads.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.  

I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her. 

With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game? 

This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset. 

The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK


*Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Why do I react to being called scum?
> 
> Because I'm not, and as yet you've not posted anything that suggests that I am.
> 
> And by your logic, Avi, Aye, FA, MeBelle, Shaitra, TN, and I are Scum, with me being the GF.
> 
> (Hint: *There are only 3 Scum, Mertex.*)



Really, Grandma?  Are you trying to say I am the only one that changes her mind on who they think is Scum.  You're not very clever.

Yes, I know that there is only three...are you so rattled that you are not reading the posts properly?  You, MeBelle and Aye make three.




Mertex said:


> If we end up in a NL, *my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices *because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mertex is so obviously scum, why are you pushing a policy lynch on Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because her (maybe) partner AyeCantSeeYou has already voted for me and it would be too obvious if she would suddenly switch her vote to me.  She's waiting to see if anybody else picks up on her accusations.  She's suspicious of so many yet she's wanting a policy lynch?  Yet, she doesn't want to take credit for a policy lynch,  but rather wants to pin it on someone else.
> 
> If MeBelle and Aye don't switch their votes to either Avatar or Grandma, it should be plain to see that they are in a quandary.   They can't very well vote for Grandma.....and they are wondering if they look less suspicious if they remain neutral, but we know that Town should work together, and going rogue just doesn't make you look Town.
> 
> If we end up in a NL, *my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices* because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first paragraph is obviously drug-induced. I made two posts saying that PL'ing Rosie is an alternative to a deadlock between myself and Avi.
> 
> Oh, wait, silly me, I forgot - Scum don't read the threads.
Click to expand...



Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you?  Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?  

You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?

And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9557967 said:
			
		

> And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.
> 
> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.
> 
> With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game?
> 
> This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset.
> 
> The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK
> 
> 
> *Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?



Cafe, we already went through this.

I was scum when the game started. Then there was the "kerfuffle" over a PM that outed some Scum and at least 1 Mason. Then Wake reset the roles and started the game over. 

I complained about the roles being reset, because I had scummy things planned _originally, before the reset._

Somehow some people thought, or wanted everyone else to think, that because I was scum in the original setup, I was scum again.

That's when I claimed VT, to try and get everyone to understand that I did not get the scum role, it had been yanked away. I would have been great as scum, btw, I'm sure of it.

The math for this game is basically a little over 50% chance of drawing VT, just under 25% chance of drawing either Scum or Mason.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because her (maybe) partner AyeCantSeeYou has already voted for me and it would be too obvious if she would suddenly switch her vote to me.  She's waiting to see if anybody else picks up on her accusations.  She's suspicious of so many yet she's wanting a policy lynch?  Yet, she doesn't want to take credit for a policy lynch,  but rather wants to pin it on someone else.
> 
> If MeBelle and Aye don't switch their votes to either Avatar or Grandma, it should be plain to see that they are in a quandary.   They can't very well vote for Grandma.....and they are wondering if they look less suspicious if they remain neutral, but we know that Town should work together, and going rogue just doesn't make you look Town.
> 
> If we end up in a NL, *my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices* because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first paragraph is obviously drug-induced. I made two posts saying that PL'ing Rosie is an alternative to a deadlock between myself and Avi.
> 
> Oh, wait, silly me, I forgot - Scum don't read the threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you? * Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added) 


Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes. 

Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9557967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.
> 
> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.
> 
> With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game?
> 
> This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset.
> 
> The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK
> 
> 
> *Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, we already went through this.
> 
> I was scum when the game started. Then there was the "kerfuffle" over a PM that outed some Scum and at least 1 Mason. Then Wake reset the roles and started the game over.
> 
> I complained about the roles being reset, because I had scummy things planned _originally, before the reset._
> 
> Somehow some people thought, or wanted everyone else to think, that because I was scum in the original setup, I was scum again.
> 
> That's when I claimed VT, to try and get everyone to understand that I did not get the scum role, it had been yanked away. I would have been great as scum, btw, I'm sure of it.
> 
> The math for this game is basically a little over 50% chance of drawing VT, just under 25% chance of drawing either Scum or Mason.
Click to expand...


Grandma,

Yes, I know. I was asking Avatar, because he was defending TN on day one and his reason was the mathematical improbability TN would have rolled scum twice for this game.  Since that was true of TN according to Avatar, the SAME should be true for YOU, yes?


----------



## Grandma

> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.



Sorry, I forgot to address this.

It might have been the flu or the Nyquil. I was fucked up for a couple days there.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9558092 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first paragraph is obviously drug-induced. I made two posts saying that PL'ing Rosie is an alternative to a deadlock between myself and Avi.
> 
> Oh, wait, silly me, I forgot - Scum don't read the threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you? * Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes.
> 
> Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.
Click to expand...



I don't think Wake is going to do a policy lynch on the request of one person.  I'm sure there would have to be some agreement among the players.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because her (maybe) partner AyeCantSeeYou has already voted for me and it would be too obvious if she would suddenly switch her vote to me.  She's waiting to see if anybody else picks up on her accusations.  She's suspicious of so many yet she's wanting a policy lynch?  Yet, she doesn't want to take credit for a policy lynch,  but rather wants to pin it on someone else.
> 
> If MeBelle and Aye don't switch their votes to either Avatar or Grandma, it should be plain to see that they are in a quandary.   They can't very well vote for Grandma.....and they are wondering if they look less suspicious if they remain neutral, but we know that Town should work together, and going rogue just doesn't make you look Town.
> 
> If we end up in a NL, *my main suspect will remain Grandma, but I will certainly keep MeBelle and AyeCantSeeYou as her accomplices* because not voting and allowing a NL, or voting for someone that no one else is voting for is very anti-Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your first paragraph is obviously drug-induced. I made two posts saying that PL'ing Rosie is an alternative to a deadlock between myself and Avi.
> 
> Oh, wait, silly me, I forgot - Scum don't read the threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you?  Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
Click to expand...


How many times does this make that the Scum Queen accused me of wanting a NL?

Does she not remember the shit thrown at me because I nearly hammered someone when the Day first started?

I want a lynch. Mertex wants to lie. 

Guess who I'm gonna vote for Day 3?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9558092 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first paragraph is obviously drug-induced. I made two posts saying that PL'ing Rosie is an alternative to a deadlock between myself and Avi.
> 
> Oh, wait, silly me, I forgot - Scum don't read the threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you? * Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> *Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU*? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes.
> 
> Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.
Click to expand...


Mani was lynched, Cafe, it wasn't a Policy Lynch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm asking him because I have not seen anything which seems to stand out for him for his vote for you. 

He OMGUSed many the start of Day 2, to include you, me, Aye, RD, Mebelle, one more IIRC. He voted for us and or said we were scum. 

Then many said he was scum, voted for him, and then he announced he realized he was playing wrong and will change- of course, who wouldn't if they are scum LOL?  If one gets caught as scum they are going to change and try and sweet talk us.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9558092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you? * Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes.
> 
> Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wake is going to do a policy lynch on the request of one person.  I'm sure there would have to be some agreement among the players.
Click to expand...


What. the. fuck.

The maude doesn't PL. 

You are the dumbest. scum. evah.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe, Mani _was_ PL'ed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9558092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you? * Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> *Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU*? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes.
> 
> Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mani was lynched, Cafe, it wasn't a Policy Lynch.
Click to expand...


Nope. SR said it was a _policy lynch [/I and that Mani was a "safe policy lynch"- then Avatar agreed with this policy lynch because Mani was not posting enough- it then morphed into Mani maybe scum by Avatar -but later Avatar has waffled and stated Mani was a policy lynch but in other posts said he was scum. 

read my long list of "About Mani" and Avatars leading the wagon for the post numbers_


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe, Mani _was_ PL'ed.



I know.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9558092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you think a PL on Rosie would get the votes when we can't get the votes needed to lynch you? * Because then you and your accomplices would surely vote?
> 
> You don't want a NL because it will point the finger at your two helpers, so for you, a Policy Lynch would be better, and claiming it's what Rosie wants would surely let you off the hook, wouldn't it?
> 
> And you may be right about Scum not reading the posts.....you certainly missed my post where I named you three as Scum and instead you named a bunch of others you think I claim are Scum.  You may want to start reading the posts from now on so you won't make that slip again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes.
> 
> Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wake is going to do a policy lynch on the request of one person.  I'm sure there would have to be some agreement among the players.
Click to expand...


Huh? 

Do you mean Mod Kill?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9558092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Isn't a PL on Mani -exactly what happened when Avatar could not get the votes for YOU? Avatar lead Mani's wagon and then claimed he did not in several posts until he was called on it and finally admitted to leading it after Mani had 5 votes.
> 
> Grandma's suggestion was silly and possibility scummy, but that is exactly what happened  Day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wake is going to do a policy lynch on the request of one person.  I'm sure there would have to be some agreement among the players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What. the. fuck.
> 
> The maude doesn't PL.
> 
> *You are the dumbest. scum. evah.*
Click to expand...


Geez, I wonder why Aye isn't jumping all over you accusing you of being obnoxious and antagonistic.   Oh, I guess it's okay for Scum to be vile.

And, you're right....I'm not an experienced player.   And that's why I said what I said in my post to you "you think we can get enough votes to pl when we can't get enough votes to lynch you" - but then Cafe said "mod kill" and I thought maybe I was wrong and a PL is done the same as a Mod Kill.

But, some of the ones that voted for Mani thought he was Scum, I don't believe there was an agreement among those that voted that it would be a policy lynch regardless of what SR said.


----------



## CaféAuLait

It was not just SR stating he was a PL Mertex. I went back and read because I was so shocked at how quick he was lynched. Your wagon was stalled as was Avatar's.  IIRC I left the game between 11 pm and 2 AM EST, and by 11 AM that morning, Mani was lynched. When I left, if I recall correctly Mani only had one vote. I came back to a locked thread and mentions from Avatar to vote for one of the top three wagons.  This is what got my hackles up about Avatar and the way Mani's wagon went.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Here is the link if you want to read it Mertex. 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-40.html#post9528952


----------



## Grandma

@MeBelle

Please come back to the game.


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, ScarletRage was suspicious of Grandma.  She mentioned early on day 1 that she thought Grandma or Mertex was scum.  Then some of her other interactions with Grandma made me think she was on to Grandma.  Since SR was NK'ed, that would take some pressure off of Grandma.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, ScarletRage was suspicious of Grandma.  She mentioned early on day 1 that she thought Grandma or Mertex was scum.  Then some of her other interactions with Grandma made me think she was on to Grandma.  Since SR was NK'ed, that would take some pressure off of Grandma.



Hey thanks for the reply! Yes, I saw SR state after she voted for Mani "the her strongest desire was Grandma" - something along those lines. I mentioned it a few pages back, except I misremembered and I said "SR  said she was gunning for Grandma". Grandma is on my possible scum list as stated before. I went back to read it again and from what I gather SR felt Grandma was hedging when grandma put up her reads list.  I am unsure if there was more I missed which you might have picked up though. 


Gahhhh My head is spinning. This game is fun and terribly mind boggling at the same time! 

I am leaving for a awhile in a bit, but should be back several hours before the vote close though.


----------



## tn5421

Intent to hammer Grandma.

Deadline is 8 hours away.  I will wait a minimum of 1 and a maximum of 4 hours to hammer.


----------



## Shaitra

tn5421 said:


> Intent to hammer Grandma.
> 
> Deadline is 8 hours away.  I will wait a minimum of 1 and a maximum of 4 hours to hammer.



Thanks for the notice.  Could you share with us why you feel Grandma is scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

If Grandma flips scum, that was some of the strangest play. I don't get the voting and unvoting she did with Avatar, then the late vote towards the end of the evening. If scum, then she put herself in a terrible position of being lynched, if she had kept her vote where it was sometime ago, then Avatar may have been lynched.

Maybe those with more experience can explain why. I get some might say she may have seemed "scummy" to vote for Avatar, but this still does not explain the weirdness IMO. I keep thinking bussing, but it seems incredible there would be a "double bus". Well I have to run, posting this as they thread may be locked before I can return.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Damn just realized I did not finish my thought, her hesitation to vote Avatar is what made me think she may not have been scum, maybe that was the intent? Don't know, but I have to go. See you all later.


----------



## R.D.

Funny, if Grandm flips town I would think that some of the strangest play


----------



## Shaitra

Either way it goes, it has definitely been some strange play.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> I waited the whole Day to make this vote:
> 
> *vote: Avatar*



Not entirely true. You did vote for me earlier


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Avatar*

I do not want us going for a NL. 

Mertex, I did not vote for you because of the way you respond to posts, although that does bring attention to you. I voted for you because of the bickering between you and Avi Day 1. Avi came back Day 2 posting like he had been Day 1, but started on others (me included). You were silent, as though it was planned out, unless someone mentioned/questioned you, which you would then say that person is scummy or suspicious. It's a pattern I noticed. People can question me or say I'm acting suspicious, and I'm not going to accuse them of the same unless I believe they are. That's how we keep dividing town in these games - attacking the ones that are playing. Anyone else notice this? It can't be just me.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9557967 said:
			
		

> And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.
> 
> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.
> 
> With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game?
> 
> This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset.
> 
> The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK
> 
> 
> *Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?



The odds for grandma and TN are significantly different. TN was scum in every game he has played in till now. Grandma has not. Her rerolling is much more likely than him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9557967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.
> 
> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.
> 
> With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game?
> 
> This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset.
> 
> The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK
> 
> 
> *Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds for grandma and TN are significantly different. TN was scum in every game he has played in till now. Grandma has not. Her rerolling is much more likely than him.
Click to expand...


The odds should be the same regardless, correct? If one player is given a higher chance of getting the same role again, then something is wrong.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Avatar*
> 
> I do not want us going for a NL.
> 
> Mertex, I did not vote for you because of the way you respond to posts, although that does bring attention to you. I voted for you because of the bickering between you and Avi Day 1. Avi came back Day 2 posting like he had been Day 1, but started on others (me included). You were silent, as though it was planned out, unless someone mentioned/questioned you, which you would then say that person is scummy or suspicious. It's a pattern I noticed. People can question me or say I'm acting suspicious, and I'm not going to accuse them of the same unless I believe they are. That's how we keep dividing town in these games - attacking the ones that are playing. Anyone else notice this? It can't be just me.



I believe that puts both grandma and I at L1.

If you guys lynch me just remember the list of suspects I gave earlier. Not much has changed. I am town I just sincerely hope we aren't choosing between two town


----------



## MeBelle

My apologies for my absence.  Hoping Wake sexplained for me.

I'll get to reading.

Happy Sunday!!!!!


----------



## RosieS

Sexplained

Well good for you MeBelle. Sex beats the heck outta what has been going on at Friends and Enemies!.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> My apologies for my absence.  Hoping Wake sexplained for me.
> 
> I'll get to reading.
> 
> Happy Sunday!!!!!



Wait, your sleeping with wake?


----------



## Wake




----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9557967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.
> 
> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.
> 
> With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game?
> 
> This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset.
> 
> The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK
> 
> 
> *Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds for grandma and TN are significantly different. TN was scum in every game he has played in till now. Grandma has not. Her rerolling is much more likely than him.
Click to expand...

This is yet another reason that I think you are scum.   You are well aware that there is simply zero difference in the likely hood that one or the other is scum.   The chances that one player is scum is completely independent of previous games and you sure as well know it.   It is blatantly incorrect to state differently. 

I guess we will find out though.   If grandma is scum then I can't see you both bussing each other but when she flips town hopefully the others will see who has been orchestrating this town lynching mess.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9557967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more thing. Avatar was defending TN at the start of the game stating it was highly impossible TN rolled scum twice in a row for this game- due to mathematical improbability, that is how the whole thing started between Mertex and Avatar IIRC -Avatar defending TN and our suspicion for TN.
> 
> I see a lot of questionable things coming from Grandma too. Some of her posts have seemed off, way off and I have many suspicions about her.
> 
> With that said, wouldn't the same set of mathematical improbability  Avatar spoke of apply to Grandma -which Avatar was touting for TN rolling scum twice in a row for this game?
> 
> This is my reservations about Grandma rolling scum twice- before and after reset.
> 
> The only thing I can come to, is she did roll scum twice in a row or she accidently outed she was scum when the hubbub started about the reset- when she said " I had scummy things planned". But why do that? IDK
> 
> 
> *Avatar*, what are your thoughts on this? You seemed to defend TN rolling scum twice but it's possible for Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The odds for grandma and TN are significantly different. TN was scum in every game he has played in till now. Grandma has not. Her rerolling is much more likely than him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is yet another reason that I think you are scum.   You are well aware that there is simply zero difference in the likely hood that one or the other is scum.   The chances that one player is scum is completely independent of previous games and you sure as well know it.   It is blatantly incorrect to state differently.
> 
> I guess we will find out though.   If grandma is scum then I can't see you both bussing each other but when she flips town hopefully the others will see who has been orchestrating this town lynching mess.
Click to expand...


I haven't been orchestrating anything. I haven't forced anyone to vote her. In fact, I've been fully expecting to get voted off today.

And you are wrong about the stats.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have a little over three hours to make a decision.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odds for grandma and TN are significantly different. TN was scum in every game he has played in till now. Grandma has not. Her rerolling is much more likely than him.
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another reason that I think you are scum.   You are well aware that there is simply zero difference in the likely hood that one or the other is scum.   The chances that one player is scum is completely independent of previous games and you sure as well know it.   It is blatantly incorrect to state differently.
> 
> I guess we will find out though.   If grandma is scum then I can't see you both bussing each other but when she flips town hopefully the others will see who has been orchestrating this town lynching mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't been orchestrating anything. I haven't forced anyone to vote her. In fact, I've been fully expecting to get voted off today.
> 
> And you are wrong about the stats.
Click to expand...

No I am not.   how can you say that? 

If I flip a coin ten times and get heads ten times,  what is the chance that the next flip is heads?  50% period.  That is mathematical fact and there is simply no way you do not know that.


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle60 said:


> My apologies for my absence.  Hoping Wake sexplained for me.
> 
> I'll get to reading.
> 
> Happy Sunday!!!!!





RosieS said:


> Sexplained
> 
> Well good for you MeBelle. Sex beats the heck outta what has been going on at Friends and Enemies!.
> 
> Regards from Rosie





Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for my absence.  Hoping Wake sexplained for me.
> 
> I'll get to reading.
> 
> Happy Sunday!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, your sleeping with wake?
Click to expand...


Guaranteed win for the town!  



Wake said:


>





A gentleman doesn't kiss and tell....


----------



## Shaitra

So where is TN?  He said he'd be back in 4 hours max to lynch Avatar?  Now he has a choice.  But the deadline is getting close.


----------



## Grandma

Scarlet thought I was scum because I claimed VT. 

As I've said a bunch of times I did that because of the nonsense surrounding the reset - a lot of people decided that since I was scum before the reset then I had to be scum after. That would mean that Wake simply said there was a reset. Wake wouldn't do that. 

But the failure to believe that he roles had been reset continued. I had no choice but to claim.

And Scarlet herself said that she was having trouble because no one was playing the same. I have no doubt she would have got her bearings on Day 2.

As for the votes bouncing around, I made it clear from the start of this Day that I think Avatar's scum and I wanted to vote for him. I was denied that so I decided to play around a little, just to be a bitch. Much of that was under the influence of flu & Nyquil.

I've laid out everything, I've been as transparent as possible - to the point where TN basically told me to pipe down late last night. 

TN, I'm not scum.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle, are you going to vote?


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> MeBelle, are you going to vote?




Yes, catching up.   Post # for  last VC pls?


----------



## Grandma

Just wondering. We have an hour and a half here.

I'll just sit here in the room with Avi. We can stare at each other across the table.


----------



## Grandma

So, Avi, what does one do while waiting for the hammer to fall? I'm new at this. 

Nice day if it doesn't rain.

Too bad about John Paul, but it ups Cleveland's chances this year...


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> MeBelle, same question.  Why didn't you vote in VC 1.10?



sexplained....


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, are you going to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, catching up.   Post # for  last VC pls?
Click to expand...


Grandma and I are at L1. So if you vote either you hammer.

TN announced intent to hammer grandma almost 7 hours ago unless my math is wrong.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, are you going to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, catching up.   Post # for  last VC pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma and I are at L1. So if you vote either you hammer.
> 
> TN announced intent to hammer grandma almost 7 hours ago unless my math is wrong.
Click to expand...


Two hours left to vote?

No way am I going to hammer.


----------



## Grandma

Yours _might_ be the deciding vote.

Stick around and see if TN switches his vote. 

I don't think anyone will hold it against you, whichever one you might have to hammer.


----------



## R.D.

2 hours to go.   If TN goes ghost he will definitely be FOS tomorrow


----------



## Grandma

Stop intimidating the voters.

It's between TN and MeBelle now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Stop intimidating the voters.
> 
> It's between TN and MeBelle now.



Technically any of us can jump sides.


----------



## Grandma

True dat.


----------



## Grandma

Well, any of us but you and me.


----------



## R.D.

Grandma said:


> Stop intimidating the voters.
> 
> It's between TN and MeBelle now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Well, any of us but you and me.



Technically even we could but we would be voting against our win conditions and wake has said should we commit suicide we would not be allowed to play in the next game as a punishment.

I have nothing against hammering but I won't hammer myself


----------



## Avatar4321

Less than 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Grandma

Oh, duh, I forgot we're on Central time - I was thinking Eastern.


----------



## Avatar4321

I read the time wrong. it's a little more than 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Wake

*Deadline approaches. I will be online later tonight.*


----------



## Avatar4321

Now we have less than an hour. Whatever happens to me, make sure you make those scum pay


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> So where is TN?  He said he'd be back in 4 hours max to lynch Avatar?  Now he has a choice.  But the deadline is getting close.



I thought he said Grandma?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9560933 said:
			
		

> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is TN?  He said he'd be back in 4 hours max to lynch Avatar?  Now he has a choice.  But the deadline is getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said Grandma?
Click to expand...



He did.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9560933 said:
			
		

> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is TN?  He said he'd be back in 4 hours max to lynch Avatar?  Now he has a choice.  But the deadline is getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said Grandma?
Click to expand...


He did say grandma. He can't lynch me since he is already voting for me.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9560933 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is TN?  He said he'd be back in 4 hours max to lynch Avatar?  Now he has a choice.  But the deadline is getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did say grandma. He can't lynch me since he is already voting for me.
Click to expand...



He could change his vote.....


----------



## Grandma

That's what he said he'd do. I think it was to avoid a No Lynch.

Yours would be the actual tiebreaker, since you haven't voted yet.

In the next half hour, can you decide between me and Avi?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9560933 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did say grandma. He can't lynch me since he is already voting for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He could change his vote.....
Click to expand...


I wonder if he is even coming back, I'm guessing not TBH.


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.



You do what you need to shaitra. This is a game. Family comes first


----------



## CaféAuLait

Warning : 30 minutes remain till deadline.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.





In my thoughts.


----------



## RosieS

Good vibes and healing wishes for you, Shaitra. Don't forget to take extra care of yourself at this time.

We'll miss ya.

Regards from Rosir


----------



## MeBelle

Anyone else could change their vote also.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.



I'm sorry to hear this. My best wishes for your dad, you, and the rest of the family.


----------



## R.D.

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Anyone else could change their vote also.



Technically true but I'm not going to lynch myself


----------



## MeBelle

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.



((((((Shaitra and family))))))


----------



## Mertex

Sorry to hear that Shaitra, my prayers for peace and goodwill for you and your family.....


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Anyone else could change their vote also.



That's extremely doubtful.

MeBelle, you're in the game. Your vote has the same value as everyone else's. No one can take that away from you.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> That's what he said he'd do. I think it was to avoid a No Lynch.
> 
> Yours would be the actual tiebreaker, since you haven't voted yet.
> 
> In the next half hour, can you decide between me and Avi?




Do you want to draw straws???? j/k

What would be an advantage to a No Lynch?


----------



## MeBelle

twenty two minutes


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Anyone else could change their vote also.



Sure they could, but voting is your weapon in this game.


----------



## Grandma

We lose a chance of killing Scum.

However, in the interests of honesty, any lynch could kill a Townie.

If a Townie dies, supposedly something is learned, however that's not always true, especially this early in the game.

And we risk going into this exact same scene in Day 3.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9561125 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else could change their vote also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they could, but voting is your weapon in this game.
Click to expand...


It's not yours?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9561125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else could change their vote also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they could, but voting is your weapon in this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not yours?
Click to expand...


Excuse me? I've voted already.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle? 5 minutes....


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he said he'd do. I think it was to avoid a No Lynch.
> 
> Yours would be the actual tiebreaker, since you haven't voted yet.
> 
> In the next half hour, can you decide between me and Avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to draw straws???? j/k
> 
> What would be an advantage to a No Lynch?
Click to expand...


MeBelle, a no vote is Anti-Town.  You're already on my radar.  Go ahead and prove to us your Scum.


----------



## Grandma

Stop it, Mertex.


----------



## R.D.

*vote:Avatar
*


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9561168 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they could, but voting is your weapon in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I've voted already.
Click to expand...


oh don't get so offended. It's a valid question to ask.


----------



## Avatar4321

Get the scum guys. And give me a good death scene wake


----------



## Grandma

*Leans across table, hugs Avi.*

I'm not going to gloat, not after all this.

I want to put Day 2 and all the bad vibes behind me. It sucked.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Stop it, Mertex.




You can't play anti-town and expect to be considered Town.  Just sayin......

I guess R.D. is making it easy for MeBelle to vote for Avatar and not vote against her win condition.  Let's hope Avatar turns out to be Scum, otherwise it will be so obvious.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait;9561168 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they could, but voting is your weapon in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I've voted already.
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> *Leans across table, hugs Avi.*
> 
> I'm not going to gloat, not after all this.
> 
> I want to put Day 2 and all the bad vibes behind me. It sucked.



Tell me about it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait;9561168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I've voted already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh don't get so offended. It's a valid question to ask.
Click to expand...


Sorry, how so? Mebelle did not vote day 1 or day 2. I was trying to politely remind her to vote especially given that is what it says on our roles: 

"Your weapon is your vote"


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it, Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play anti-town and expect to be considered Town.  Just sayin......
> 
> I guess R.D. is making it easy for MeBelle to vote for Avatar and not vote against her win condition.  Let's hope Avatar turns out to be Scum, otherwise it will be so obvious.
Click to expand...


Sorry you missed the scum. But they have been at work


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it, Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play anti-town and expect to be considered Town.  Just sayin......
> 
> I guess R.D. is making it easy for MeBelle to vote for Avatar and not vote against her win condition.  Let's hope Avatar turns out to be Scum, otherwise it will be so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you missed the scum. But they have been at work
Click to expand...



I didn't miss the sum.....some Townies are helping Scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though


----------



## Grandma

You should know.


----------



## Avatar4321

I die with a clear conscience. My only regret is that I have but one life to give for my town


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> You should know.



^ ^ ^ 
This was directed at Mertex.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to be V/LA for the next week.  My Dad was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer a couple of months ago and I just got the call that his time is down to 24-48 hours.  That's why I've been absent a lot.  I've been going home to see him every chance I get.  Anyway, I'll pm Wake about replacing me if he has anyone.  If not, I'll be around as much as I can.


Really sorry to hear that.   My uncle passed from cancer a few years ago but he did it well, surrounded by family and love.   My thoughts are with you and your whole family.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned


Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> This was directed at Mertex.
Click to expand...


Why would I know?  You've managed to manipulate and convince others you are not Scum, but you haven't fooled me.  I will be vindicated at the end, when you and your partners win once again after pulling the wool over the rest of Town's eyes.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
Click to expand...


Although I'm glad he didn't come back and change his vote, TN should have put in an appearance.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9561276 said:
			
		

> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me? I've voted already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh don't get so offended. It's a valid question to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, how so? Mebelle did not vote day 1 or day 2. I was trying to politely remind her to vote especially given that is what it says on our roles:
> 
> "Your weapon is your vote"
Click to expand...


I most certainly did vote.

You could have pulled your vote off of one and out it on another.  Now that's suspicious.

Wanting to make me hammer when I've clearly stated I would not be a hammer vote is scummy.

FTR I've been very ill that last few 'real' days. I pm'd Wake and assumed he let the group know.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> This was directed at Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I know?  You've managed to manipulate and convince others you are not Scum, but you haven't fooled me.  I will be vindicated at the end, when you and your partners win once again after pulling the wool over the rest of Town's eyes.
Click to expand...


I'm not biting any more of your bait today. Day 2's been pure shit and I'm ready to spend the next 48 hours clearing my head.


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - could you please let us know when someone's V/LA? This is the 3rd time we thought someone bailed on us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
Click to expand...


Why tn? I thought TN was supposed to hammer Grandma. So if avatar flipped town I would suspect TN for not coming back for that. Funny how we all see different things in this game. I think it helps to talk so we can see how we all come to conclusions.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9561394 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why tn? I thought TN was supposed to hammer Grandma. So if avatar flipped town I would suspect TN for not coming back for that. Funny how we all see different things in this game. I think it helps to talk so we can see how we all come to conclusions.
Click to expand...


But if he did come back and vote for me, I definitely would have flipped Town. Would he not be suspicious then?

I wish he would have come back and said something, one way or the other.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9561276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh don't get so offended. It's a valid question to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, how so? Mebelle did not vote day 1 or day 2. I was trying to politely remind her to vote especially given that is what it says on our roles:
> 
> "Your weapon is your vote"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did vote.
> 
> You could have pulled your vote off of one and out it on another.  Now that's suspicious.
> 
> Wanting to make me hammer when I've clearly stated I would not be a hammer vote is scummy.
> 
> FTR I've been very ill that last few 'real' days. I pm'd Wake and assumed he let the group know.
Click to expand...



Vote 1.10 by Wake states you did not vote.  It's not suspicious for me to vote who I think is the scumiest.  Wake did not pass on you were ill.  I'm sorry to hear that, but from looking at it from a town position, without that knowledge it seems as if you are not participating.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though



It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you. 

Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - could you please let us know when someone's V/LA? This is the 3rd time we thought someone bailed on us.



A quick post by the person, hey I'm V/La be back soon, or on the 7th should be sufficient. It's different this game, everyone is pming Wake, unless that's what we are supposed to do? Last game everyone was posting it in the thread.  Seems Wake has a lot to deal with if late as it stands, he probably forgot to pass it on.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
Click to expand...


Mertex since she has been a no vote both days and TN because he said he would come hammer and didnt


----------



## Avatar4321

Mebelle not mertex


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra was V/LA, and so was TN. That's 3 we didn't know about until after they came back.


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
Click to expand...


I agree that a nl would be bad. I'm not commenting on your hammer vote but your overall disposition


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw why is political torch thanking posts? Or am I imagining that?


----------



## RosieS

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> This was directed at Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I know?  You've managed to manipulate and convince others you are not Scum, but you haven't fooled me.  I will be vindicated at the end, when you and your partners win once again after pulling the wool over the rest of Town's eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not biting any more of your bait today. Day 2's been pure shit and I'm ready to spend the next 48 hours clearing my head.
Click to expand...


While clearing it, I would appreciate it if you focus on not slinging shit my way when you go into bitch mode.

Thanks in advance,; no sarcasm at all.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it, Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play anti-town and expect to be considered Town.  Just sayin......
> 
> I guess R.D. is making it easy for MeBelle to vote for Avatar and not vote against her win condition.  Let's hope Avatar turns out to be Scum, otherwise it will be so obvious.
Click to expand...


Huh?  Mebelle decided not to vote and everyone else was sitting on their hands.  I did the only thing I could do to avoid a no lynch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Btw why is political torch thanking posts? Or am I imagining that?



I must have missed it?


----------



## CaféAuLait

R.D. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it, Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play anti-town and expect to be considered Town.  Just sayin......
> 
> I guess R.D. is making it easy for MeBelle to vote for Avatar and not vote against her win condition.  Let's hope Avatar turns out to be Scum, otherwise it will be so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Mebelle decided not to vote and everyone else was sitting on their hands.  I did the only thing I could do to avoid a no lynch.
Click to expand...




The crazy part of what you did, is I almost did the same thing about the same time- we would still be sitting at a no lynch!


----------



## Avatar4321

Post 1041


----------



## R.D.

CaféAuLait;9561594 said:
			
		

> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play anti-town and expect to be considered Town.  Just sayin......
> 
> I guess R.D. is making it easy for MeBelle to vote for Avatar and not vote against her win condition.  Let's hope Avatar turns out to be Scum, otherwise it will be so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Mebelle decided not to vote and everyone else was sitting on their hands.  I did the only thing I could do to avoid a no lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy part of what you did, is I almost did the same thing about the same time- we would still be sitting at a no lynch!
Click to expand...


  I worried about that.   Whew!


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex since she has been a no vote both days and TN because he said he would come hammer and didnt
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about.  I have voted both days.


----------



## Avatar4321

Death is but a door.
time is but a window
I'll be back


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex since she has been a no vote both days and TN because he said he would come hammer and didnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about.  I have voted both days.
Click to expand...


Already corrected that


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9561276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh don't get so offended. It's a valid question to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, how so? Mebelle did not vote day 1 or day 2. I was trying to politely remind her to vote especially given that is what it says on our roles:
> 
> "Your weapon is your vote"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly did vote.
> 
> You could have pulled your vote off of one and out it on another.  Now that's suspicious.
> 
> Wanting to make me hammer when I've clearly stated I would not be a hammer vote is scummy.
> 
> FTR I've been very ill that last few 'real' days. I pm'd Wake and assumed he let the group know.
Click to expand...



You can't even remember if you voted or not?  And no, it's not suspicious to keep your vote on who you think is the scummiest.  You had two options and neither one was good to you because both put you in a precarious position.

And, we don't know about you being ill, Wake didn't say anything.

This was Day 1' votes.
Manifold (LYNCH!): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;
Mertex (2): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;

Not Voting (2): MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I know?  You've managed to manipulate and convince others you are not Scum, but you haven't fooled me.  I will be vindicated at the end, when you and your partners win once again after pulling the wool over the rest of Town's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not biting any more of your bait today. Day 2's been pure shit and I'm ready to spend the next 48 hours clearing my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While clearing it, I would appreciate it if you focus on not slinging shit my way when you go into bitch mode.
> 
> Thanks in advance,; no sarcasm at all.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'm feeling better and the Nyquil's gone, so I'll be a lot nicer.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Post 1041



Yep.

Political Torch, non-players aren't supposed to post or thank players' posts.

(Hope to see you in Game 5.)


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, how so? Mebelle did not vote day 1 or day 2. I was trying to politely remind her to vote especially given that is what it says on our roles:
> 
> "Your weapon is your vote"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did vote.
> 
> You could have pulled your vote off of one and out it on another.  Now that's suspicious.
> 
> Wanting to make me hammer when I've clearly stated I would not be a hammer vote is scummy.
> 
> FTR I've been very ill that last few 'real' days. I pm'd Wake and assumed he let the group know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even remember if you voted or not?  And no, it's not suspicious to keep your vote on who you think is the scummiest.  You had two options and neither one was good to you because both put you in a precarious position.
> 
> *And, we don't know about you being ill, Wake didn't say anything.*
> 
> This was Day 1' votes.
> Manifold (LYNCH!): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;
> Mertex (2): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
> Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
> RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
> 
> Not Voting (2): MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Click to expand...


Wake needs a spanking then!

And I did vote for FAQ the first day, then I unvoted.

I also remember my FOS @ _Mertex_


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that a nl would be bad. I'm not commenting on your hammer vote but your overall disposition
Click to expand...



Why are you calling it a hammer vote?  IIRC you only had three votes at the last vote count.  I didn't check to see if anyone else had voted for you, but if it was a hammer, wouldn't you be dead by now?


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly did vote.
> 
> You could have pulled your vote off of one and out it on another.  Now that's suspicious.
> 
> Wanting to make me hammer when I've clearly stated I would not be a hammer vote is scummy.
> 
> FTR I've been very ill that last few 'real' days. I pm'd Wake and assumed he let the group know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even remember if you voted or not?  And no, it's not suspicious to keep your vote on who you think is the scummiest.  You had two options and neither one was good to you because both put you in a precarious position.
> 
> *And, we don't know about you being ill, Wake didn't say anything.*
> 
> This was Day 1' votes.
> Manifold (LYNCH!): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;
> Mertex (2): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
> Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
> RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
> 
> Not Voting (2): MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake needs a spanking then!
> 
> And I did vote for FAQ the first day, then I unvoted.
> 
> I also remember my FOS @ _Mertex_
Click to expand...


MeBelle, you're not new at the game, so don't play coy.  It doesn't matter how many times you vote, the vote that counts is the one at lynch time, and you weren't there.  

And you didn't show up for this Day 2 vote either.  If nobody else sees you as Scum, then I must be the only Townie left.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a nl would be bad. I'm not commenting on your hammer vote but your overall disposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling it a hammer vote?  IIRC you only had three votes at the last vote count.  I didn't check to see if anyone else had voted for you, but if it was a hammer, wouldn't you be dead by now?
Click to expand...


I think he is dead and we are in twilight. You should know that since you just basically told MeBelle she would have put herself in a  "precarious position" by not voting, or did you mean something else?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even remember if you voted or not?  And no, it's not suspicious to keep your vote on who you think is the scummiest.  You had two options and neither one was good to you because both put you in a precarious position.
> 
> *And, we don't know about you being ill, Wake didn't say anything.*
> 
> This was Day 1' votes.
> Manifold (LYNCH!): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;
> Mertex (2): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
> Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
> RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
> 
> Not Voting (2): MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake needs a spanking then!
> 
> And I did vote for FAQ the first day, then I unvoted.
> 
> I also remember my FOS @ _Mertex_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MeBelle, you're not new at the game, so don't play coy.  It doesn't matter how many times you vote, the vote that counts is the one at lynch time, and you weren't there.
> 
> And you didn't show up for this Day 2 vote either.  If nobody else sees you as Scum, then I must be the only Townie left.
Click to expand...


Nope. I think it is scummy too, especially calling me scum after I voted who I believed to be scum and Mebelle refused to vote then stated her refusal to vote made ME suspicious. This whole game is the weirdest game I have read since Wake stated this game here. 

An aside at Mebelle, I believe the reason your hammer for Ropey came off as suspicious because it was without warning and early into the Day. I don't think anyone would have given you a hard time for any vote in this situation.


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
Click to expand...




			
				CaféAuLait;9561443 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - could you please let us know when someone's V/LA? This is the 3rd time we thought someone bailed on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick post by the person, hey I'm V/La be back soon, or on the 7th should be sufficient. It's different this game, everyone is pming Wake, unless that's what we are supposed to do? Last game everyone was posting it in the thread.  Seems Wake has a lot to deal with if late as it stands, he probably forgot to pass it on.
Click to expand...


*sigh*

I was in zero condition to post V/LA.
A tad delirious even...
With a fever of 103 I was lucky enough to get a PM to Wake.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - could you please let us know when someone's V/LA? This is the 3rd time we thought someone bailed on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quick post by the person, hey I'm V/La be back soon, or on the 7th should be sufficient. It's different this game, everyone is pming Wake, unless that's what we are supposed to do? Last game everyone was posting it in the thread.  Seems Wake has a lot to deal with if late as it stands, he probably forgot to pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I was in zero condition to post V/LA.
> A tad delirious even...
> With a fever of 103 I was lucky enough to get a PM to Wake.
Click to expand...


Mebelle, that was not directed at you. You are the third person who went V/LA and we did not know.  I am sorry to hear you were or are sick, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9561779 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake needs a spanking then!
> 
> And I did vote for FAQ the first day, then I unvoted.
> 
> I also remember my FOS @ _Mertex_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, you're not new at the game, so don't play coy.  It doesn't matter how many times you vote, the vote that counts is the one at lynch time, and you weren't there.
> 
> And you didn't show up for this Day 2 vote either.  If nobody else sees you as Scum, then I must be the only Townie left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I think it is scummy too, especially calling me scum after I voted who I believed to be scum and Mebelle refused to vote then stated her refusal to vote made ME suspicious. This whole game is the weirdest game I have read since Wake stated this game here.
> 
> An aside at Mebelle, I believe the reason your hammer for Ropey came off as suspicious because it was without warning and early into the Day. I don't think anyone would have given you a hard time for any vote in this situation.
Click to expand...


Check back @ the games and the reasons I gave to give the hammer vote.

Mainly, to get the dang games moving...


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised it was r.d. That switched. I got the impression earlier that she didn't care who was voted off. I don't know if it means anything though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - could you please let us know when someone's V/LA? This is the 3rd time we thought someone bailed on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A quick post by the person, hey I'm V/La be back soon, or on the 7th should be sufficient. It's different this game, everyone is pming Wake, unless that's what we are supposed to do? Last game everyone was posting it in the thread.  Seems Wake has a lot to deal with if late as it stands, he probably forgot to pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I was in zero condition to post V/LA.
> A tad delirious even...
> With a fever of 103 I was lucky enough to get a PM to Wake.
Click to expand...

Oh, that sucks, feel better.

Bu-ut, you were active and knew you were forcing some ones hand by not voting and claiming you would not hammer and the stall.  Why did you play us?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9561756 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a nl would be bad. I'm not commenting on your hammer vote but your overall disposition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling it a hammer vote?  IIRC you only had three votes at the last vote count.  I didn't check to see if anyone else had voted for you, but if it was a hammer, wouldn't you be dead by now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is dead and we are in twilight. You should know that since you just basically told MeBelle she would have put herself in a  "precarious position" by not voting, or did you mean something else?
Click to expand...


Where is the Vote Count from Wake indicating we had a lynch?  I have gone over the posts more than once and did a search on Wake's posts and the last vote count is 2.6, and at that time Avatar only had 3 votes....so what is going on?  

Did MeBelle vote?  I certainly didn't see that post if she did.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a nl would be bad. I'm not commenting on your hammer vote but your overall disposition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling it a hammer vote?  IIRC you only had three votes at the last vote count.  I didn't check to see if anyone else had voted for you, but if it was a hammer, wouldn't you be dead by now?
Click to expand...


I am dead. we are just waiting for wake. Deadline was almost two hours ago


----------



## Shaitra

Thanks everyone for the warm thoughts and hugs.

RD, thanks for keeping us from a NL.  At this point I think we get the most info from a lynch.  I'm surprised that TN didn't come back as stated.  As many of you have said, this was a very strange game day in a very strange game.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that a nl would be bad. I'm not commenting on your hammer vote but your overall disposition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling it a hammer vote?  IIRC you only had three votes at the last vote count.  I didn't check to see if anyone else had voted for you, but if it was a hammer, wouldn't you be dead by now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am dead. we are just waiting for wake. Deadline was almost two hours ago
Click to expand...



Okay, so you had 3 votes at Vote Count 2.6.....then R.D. switched, so who else voted for you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9561756 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you calling it a hammer vote?  IIRC you only had three votes at the last vote count.  I didn't check to see if anyone else had voted for you, but if it was a hammer, wouldn't you be dead by now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is dead and we are in twilight. You should know that since you just basically told MeBelle she would have put herself in a  "precarious position" by not voting, or did you mean something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Vote Count from Wake indicating we had a lynch?  I have gone over the posts more than once and did a search on Wake's posts and the last vote count is 2.6, and at that time Avatar only had 3 votes....so what is going on?
> 
> Did MeBelle vote?  I certainly didn't see that post if she did.
Click to expand...


RD, voting Avatar lynched him. Both Avatar and Grandma were at L-1 by Avatar's count if I recall correctly, maybe it was Grandma who put the count up most recently. I can't recall which.

Wake said he would not be back till later this evening in one post. So I imagine this twilight, will last longer than some have.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9561794 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was you who were one of the voices claiming a NL is not town friendly.  If you flip town I wont regret the hammer because, like this post, you have been anti town. I waited until the last 30 seconds, someone had to do it.   As town you knew it needed to be done...shame on you.
> 
> Mebelle  went for a NL and tough guy TN bailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9561443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick post by the person, hey I'm V/La be back soon, or on the 7th should be sufficient. It's different this game, everyone is pming Wake, unless that's what we are supposed to do? Last game everyone was posting it in the thread.  Seems Wake has a lot to deal with if late as it stands, he probably forgot to pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I was in zero condition to post V/LA.
> A tad delirious even...
> With a fever of 103 I was lucky enough to get a PM to Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mebelle, that was not directed at you. You are the third person who went V/LA and we did not know.  I am sorry to hear you were or are sick, my thoughts are with you.
Click to expand...



TY, not offence taken...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Does anyone else thing this is a good time to put up our reads? So we know what each thinks in case we are killed in the middle of the night?


----------



## MeBelle

*FOS @ FAQ and  Mertex.*

Which I've contended consistently all through this game


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9561394 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebelle and TN should both be looked at tomorrow. As well as the others I've mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why tn? I thought TN was supposed to hammer Grandma. So if avatar flipped town I would suspect TN for not coming back for that. Funny how we all see different things in this game. I think it helps to talk so we can see how we all come to conclusions.
Click to expand...


Explain your logic here then.

We are discussing things that would make TN look scummy so lets look at the case IF we assumed TN is scum.

If both Avatar and Grandma were town.  What would you do in that situation?  I know that if I were TN I certainly would not hammer anyone  it would not make any sense.  In this case, scum would not care what happens being that a no lynch and a townie lynch would be good for scum.  They would let the cards lie exactly where they were.

If Avatar is scum and Grandma is town then TN would want to be damned sure that he hammers to save his scum teams hide.  At that point in the day and the fact that he declared, the action would not be scummy at all.  He would certainly NOT BRING attention to himself and then disappear.  That makes no sense whatsoever.

If both Avatar and Grandma were scum then claiming intent to hammer MIGHT have been a gambit to go for a no lynch.  THIS was what I was thinking at the time because he did not come back.  If this were the case then a no lynch would have put Avatar/TN/Grandma at the top of my list for day 3.  This is why I stated what I did, if Avatar flips scum then TN is a top candidate for day 3.  This does strike me as a rather odd move though because it is so obvious but I am not going to get into WIFOM over this action and if they were both town then 

If Grandma is town and Avatar scum then TN would have jumped over to grandma for the same reasons outlined above.  Claiming to hammer and then failing to do so really does not help scum if one of those players is scum.  It only leaves the door open for exactly what happened when RD hammered Avatar.  

Essentially, I don't see a scenario where Avatar is town and claiming a hammer but failing to do so would help scum.  It certainly leaves the door open for a no lynch BUT scum are not going to want that kind of attention so fast.  We are only on day 2 and putting themselves out there like that would be a mistake.  Again, they may be thinking the same thing BUT playing to WIFOM is not going to help anything so that is the way I see things.


----------



## R.D.

FOS Mebelle, for going for a no lynch.  TN for the same reason.  Grandma, for the same reasons before I voted for Avi


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9561889 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else thing this is a good time to put up our reads? So we know what each thinks in case we are killed in the middle of the night?




Don't you think it would be wise to wait until we find out if Avatar is Town or Scum?  It makes a big difference who you think is Scum based on what turns out.

If any of us are killed over night, based on who we voted for should be a clue.


----------



## Avatar4321

My suspect list hasnt changed other than to take a closer look at TN and Mebelle for obvious reasons.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9561394 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?   Use twilight to give us what you have if you truly are town.  I will suspect TN if you flip scum,  that is only obvious but if not I am not so sure if his failure to follow through is a scum tell or  just a general failure if you flip town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why tn? I thought TN was supposed to hammer Grandma. So if avatar flipped town I would suspect TN for not coming back for that. Funny how we all see different things in this game. I think it helps to talk so we can see how we all come to conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain your logic here then.
> 
> We are discussing things that would make TN look scummy so lets look at the case IF we assumed TN is scum.
> 
> If both Avatar and Grandma were town.  What would you do in that situation?  I know that if I were TN I certainly would not hammer anyone  it would not make any sense.  In this case, scum would not care what happens being that a no lynch and a townie lynch would be good for scum.  They would let the cards lie exactly where they were.
> 
> If Avatar is scum and Grandma is town then TN would want to be damned sure that he hammers to save his scum teams hide.  At that point in the day and the fact that he declared, the action would not be scummy at all.  He would certainly NOT BRING attention to himself and then disappear.  That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> If both Avatar and Grandma were scum then claiming intent to hammer MIGHT have been a gambit to go for a no lynch.  THIS was what I was thinking at the time because he did not come back.  If this were the case then a no lynch would have put Avatar/TN/Grandma at the top of my list for day 3.  This is why I stated what I did, if Avatar flips scum then TN is a top candidate for day 3.  This does strike me as a rather odd move though because it is so obvious but I am not going to get into WIFOM over this action and if they were both town then
> 
> If Grandma is town and Avatar scum then TN would have jumped over to grandma for the same reasons outlined above.  Claiming to hammer and then failing to do so really does not help scum if one of those players is scum.  It only leaves the door open for exactly what happened when RD hammered Avatar.
> 
> Essentially, I don't see a scenario where Avatar is town and claiming a hammer but failing to do so would help scum.  It certainly leaves the door open for a no lynch BUT scum are not going to want that kind of attention so fast.  We are only on day 2 and putting themselves out there like that would be a mistake.  Again, they may be thinking the same thing BUT playing to WIFOM is not going to help anything so that is the way I see things.
Click to expand...


I did not think of the possibility both my be town. I was basing my statement if Avatar ( TN vote was on Avatar)  flipped town, as I said above. So my conclusion was TN would not want to vote Grandma and hammer and put on some show by stating he would hammer Grandma, therefore Grandma would be the number one suspect in my head, of course followed by TN**. 

 But since you mentioned this, Grandma, read that how I wrote it and responded immediately, stating she was town and would flip town, therefore I was wrong. Hummmm 


Do you think I am getting caught up in WIFOM? 

( **This came to mind because of game 2 where I stated I would hammer Mebelle and be back hours later. While waiting for my return TN, SR and someone else wondered if I would not come back my stated time- just to confuse town and leave them with a no-lynch)


----------



## Shaitra

This is what I have for the unofficial vote count:

Avatar4321 (6): CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Aye, Grandma, R.D
Grandma (4): Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra


Not Voting (1):  MeBelle60

I agree with Cafe that we should all put in our reads just in case.


----------



## CaféAuLait

may not my... I hate not being able to edit!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9561889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else thing this is a good time to put up our reads? So we know what each thinks in case we are killed in the middle of the night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think it would be wise to wait until we find out if Avatar is Town or Scum?  It makes a big difference who you think is Scum based on what turns out.
> 
> If any of us are killed over night, based on who we voted for should be a clue.
Click to expand...


I was trying to make a list(s) based on his flipping scum and his flipping town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

One concern which I just thought of may expose masons if he does flip town though. So I don't know. I see one person saying its a good idea and one stating its a bad idea.


----------



## RosieS

MeBelle60 said:


> *FOS @ FAQ and  Mertex.*
> 
> Which I've contended consistently all through this game



Half right. FA_Q2 and Cafe.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ok

If Avatar flips town: 

Grandma was behind Avatar for me. So she is my number one now. 

. 
Mebelle was on my FOS list, but she has risen to a higher level  of HOS because of the vote. I said a few pages back ( before the vote)  her play is reminding me of ZZZX in game 3. It is almost mirroring it.  


With the way this vote went, TN who was reading town, is now HOS for me.  But he might say, he just fell asleep, be careful. 

FA is still on my HOS list, again I can give no reason other than his posting seems off



FOS

Sharita


----------



## Grandma

I already gave my 3 main choices, and now MeBelle and TN are looking suspicious. But a lot depends on which way Avi flips and what TN has to say for himself.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I forgot one, Mertex. I just added her since she did not seem to be paying attention Avatar was hammered. I believe everyone was on the edge of their seats waiting to see what would happen. Heck, there were 29 people reading about the time the vote deadline was supposed to be in. 29 people tells me even people not playing the game KNEW the hammer or no lynch was coming. Why wouldn't Mertex realize this too? 


I did not put up my reads list if Avatar flips town, in case I expose Masons.


----------



## CaféAuLait

My reads list should be my Avatar flips scum list. Sorry.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - could you please let us know when someone's V/LA? This is the 3rd time we thought someone bailed on us.



*I will start taking note of V/LAs on the Vote Counts.

VC and death scene incoming.*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 2.7*​
*Avatar4321 (6):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794; Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
*Grandma (4):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_

*Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* *Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).*
*~* If I've missed anyone being on V/LA, please let me know via PM/etc.

*A majority vote has been reached!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6​


----------



## Wake

*"Not again...," Avatar sighed. His time was up, and now it was time to pay the piper.

Being familiar with getting killed early, Avatar shrugged off the grasping hands of the angry mob, and walked straight to the gallows himself. "Well, time to die again." With a few simple flicks of his hands he had his noose neatly tucked around his neck. In patient exasperation, he simply hopped off the platform and died.

*SNAP!*

Avatar, Vanilla Townie, has perished!

Night 2 begins.

Deadline expires 8/5/2014, @ 9pm central time.
*


----------



## Wake

*My laptop is down, and someone else is here to commandeer the computer I'm using. It's complicated. I will be on to post the happenings the very latest by tomorrow.*


----------



## Wake

*Alack! Alay! Murder in the streets!

R.D., Vanilla Townie, has been found in a puddle of blood!

It is now Day 3.

With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!

Deadline ends 8/13/14, @8am central time.*


----------



## Mertex

Well, if that doesn't tell us much, nothing else will.  I still think Grandma, MeBelle and Aye are the culprits, but this time I'm going for the most obvious, will get the other two later unless my Townie friends decide they would rather take out another Townie and have me lynched.
I had a feeling that Avatar was telling the truth, but you can't get people to see what you see.

MeBelle's actions scream Scum.  If the rest of you Townies want to give her a pass, well, we deserve to lose.  Aye, has been too quiet.  She did mention that my posting was anti-town because it was antagonistic, but funny, she doesn't pick up on Grandma telling people to ram car parts up their woowoo, and accused me of being dumb and gets downright nasty when accused of being Scum....I guess that's suppose to be Town-like in Aye's book?   Hmmmm, I don't buy that.  Grandma didn't change to being nice till some of you swung your vote over to Avatar.    Grandma has been accusing me of being Scum along with R.D. and Rosie, well this ought to tell you she's been lying all along.

*VOTE:MeBelle*


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Well, if that doesn't tell us much, nothing else will.  I still think Grandma, MeBelle and Aye are the culprits, but this time I'm going for the most obvious, will get the other two later unless my Townie friends decide they would rather take out another Townie and have me lynched.
> I had a feeling that Avatar was telling the truth, but you can't get people to see what you see.
> 
> *MeBelle's actions scream Scum.*  If the rest of you Townies want to give her a pass, well, we deserve to lose.  Aye, has been too quiet.  She did mention that my posting was anti-town because it was antagonistic, but funny, she doesn't pick up on Grandma telling people to ram car parts up their woowoo, and accused me of being dumb and gets downright nasty when accused of being Scum....I guess that's suppose to be Town-like in Aye's book?   Hmmmm, I don't buy that.  Grandma didn't change to being nice till some of you swung your vote over to Avatar.    Grandma has been accusing me of being Scum along with R.D. and Rosie, well this ought to tell you she's been lying all along.
> 
> *VOTE:MeBelle*



Elaborate my screaming pls.


----------



## MeBelle

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] 

 Please clarify , *boldy*, for the gamers, that *I*  have been ill (not Ebola ... yet) and I did notify you via pm.

 TIA


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Well, if that doesn't tell us much, nothing else will.  I still think Grandma, MeBelle and Aye are the culprits, but this time I'm going for the most obvious, will get the other two later unless my Townie friends decide they would rather take out another Townie and have me lynched.
> I had a feeling that Avatar was telling the truth, but you can't get people to see what you see.
> 
> MeBelle's actions scream Scum.  If the rest of you Townies want to give her a pass, well, we deserve to lose.  Aye, has been too quiet.  She did mention that my posting was anti-town because it was antagonistic, but funny, she doesn't pick up on Grandma telling people to ram car parts up their woowoo, and accused me of being dumb and gets downright nasty when accused of being Scum....I guess that's suppose to be Town-like in Aye's book?   Hmmmm, I don't buy that.  Grandma didn't change to being nice till some of you swung your vote over to Avatar.    Grandma has been accusing me of being Scum along with R.D. and Rosie, well this ought to tell you she's been lying all along.
> 
> *VOTE:MeBelle*



I have been quiet because my son is home from being overseas the past 3 years with the Air Force. He's leaving next Monday. I already posted about him being home and that I wouldn't be online as much. Since you think that means I'm scum, what about TN? He doesn't post much, and in fact, has posted far less than I have. Would that make him scum as well? How about Shiatra? Same thing - doesn't post much, but you haven't mentioned them being scum for the same thing, now have you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Please clarify , *boldy*, for the gamers, that *I*  have been ill (not Ebola ... yet) and I did notify you via pm.
> 
> TIA



Don't worry about it, MeBelle. I'm scum too, according to Mertex, because I haven't been posting alot in this game. I guess putting family first means scum to some. 

What's scummy to me is someone that doesn't keep up with the game. Scum have no reason to do so since there's nothing for them to figure out. Funny how Mertex wasn't even aware of most of what was posted and talked about before and directly after the votes for Avi to be lynched.


----------



## Wake

*MeBelle has been ill. (Semi V/LA)

VC 3.1 will be up later today.*


----------



## Shaitra

I think we need to look at SR and RD and try to figure out why scum NK'ed them.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma and Mertex are the people sticking out to me right now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> Grandma and Mertex are the people sticking out to me right now.



Why? Is there anything specific? 

I ask because it will help those of us that are town understand where other players are coming from.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]

Why didn't you come back and hammer Grandma like you said you would before the end of Day 2?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9558711-post956.html


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Why didn't you come back and hammer Grandma like you said you would before the end of Day 2?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9558711-post956.html



That's a good point.  Perhaps I didn't consider tn as much as I should have.  The fact that you came after me for being aggressive but gave Grandma a pass was what makes me think you may be Scum, but you're right, tn has been holding back and he did that before when he was Scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Why didn't you come back and hammer Grandma like you said you would before the end of Day 2?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9558711-post956.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  Perhaps I didn't consider tn as much as I should have.  The fact that you came after me for being aggressive but gave Grandma a pass was what makes me think you may be Scum, but you're right, tn has been holding back and he did that before when he was Scum.
Click to expand...


If I had caught Grandma's post in time, I would have asked what was going on with it. If my son wasn't home, I can almost guarantee it would have been brought up by me as soon as she did that.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Why didn't you come back and hammer Grandma like you said you would before the end of Day 2?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9558711-post956.html



I fell asleep while waiting.


----------



## RosieS

R.D. made the wrong choice - she should have hammered Grandma. 

She probably is fully aware of that now, in the Dead Zone.

That Scum - unwittingly do their work for them and what do they do? They kill ya anyway. 

"Thanks, R.D.! Now you're done". Dead R.D.

Be very careful that you are not helping Scum - don't do an R.D.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

RosieS said:


> R.D. made the wrong choice - she should have hammered Grandma.
> 
> She probably is fully aware of that now, in the Dead Zone.
> 
> That Scum - unwittingly do their work for them and what do they do? They kill ya anyway.
> 
> "Thanks, R.D.! Now you're done". Dead R.D.
> 
> Be very careful that you are not helping Scum - *don't do an R.D.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Excellent post!


OT/I see a new addition to USMB vocab??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 2.6*​
> *Avatar4321 (3):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;_
> *Grandma (4):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* *Aye, take as much time as you want with your son.  *





Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 2.7*​
> *Avatar4321 (6):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794; Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;_
> *Grandma (4):* _Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/3/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* *Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).*
> *~* If I've missed anyone being on V/LA, please let me know via PM/etc.
> 
> *A majority vote has been reached!*





RosieS said:


> R.D. made the wrong choice - she should have hammered Grandma.
> 
> She probably is fully aware of that now, in the Dead Zone.
> 
> That Scum - unwittingly do their work for them and what do they do? They kill ya anyway.
> 
> "Thanks, R.D.! Now you're done". Dead R.D.
> 
> Be very careful that you are not helping Scum - don't do an R.D.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



RD couldn't have hammered Grandma since she was already voting for her from Vote Count 2.6 on. I went back and read through her posts from that point to now to see if she had taken her vote off, but she didn't until approx. 30 seconds before she hammered Avi.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm wondering though, that between MeBelle not voting and the 3 that voted for Grandma on Vote Count 2.7 - could 2 possibly be scum?


----------



## MeBelle

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm wondering though, that between MeBelle not voting and the 3 that voted for Grandma on Vote Count 2.7 - could 2 possibly be scum?



Are you pointing the finger  @ yourself


----------



## Wake

*I'll be back later with a VC.

I'm so grateful for all of you making Mafia a reality here, and will strive to do more to make the game a mainstay at USMB.*


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> R.D. made the wrong choice - she should have hammered Grandma.
> 
> She probably is fully aware of that now, in the Dead Zone.
> 
> That Scum - unwittingly do their work for them and what do they do? They kill ya anyway.
> 
> "Thanks, R.D.! Now you're done". Dead R.D.
> 
> Be very careful that you are not helping Scum - don't do an R.D.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



She couldn't, she was already voting for Grandma, and it was looking like it was going to be a NL.....MeBelle was playing naive, and tn claims he fell asleep, yeah, sure....I think RD made the sacrifice because she knew they were going to come after her, anyway and she didn't want them getting away with a NL.   Both R.D. and SR were suspicious of Grandma, and I still am....but MeBelle was so blatant, there's no way she's Town.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. made the wrong choice - she should have hammered Grandma.
> 
> She probably is fully aware of that now, in the Dead Zone.
> 
> That Scum - unwittingly do their work for them and what do they do? They kill ya anyway.
> 
> "Thanks, R.D.! Now you're done". Dead R.D.
> 
> Be very careful that you are not helping Scum - don't do an R.D.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't, she was already voting for Grandma, and it was looking like it was going to be a NL.....MeBelle was playing naive, and tn claims he fell asleep, yeah, sure....I think RD made the sacrifice because she knew they were going to come after her, anyway and she didn't want them getting away with a NL.   Both R.D. and SR were suspicious of Grandma, and I still am....but MeBelle was so blatant, there's no way she's Town.
Click to expand...


I tell you again....MeBelle plays eccentrically. I am also accused of playing anti-Town  in Game 4, when I am full 100% Town this time.

MeBelle plays nutty just to throw ya off. Don't get thrown, Mertex.

Now, whether TN is telling us true or lying, I just do not know!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering though, that between MeBelle not voting and the 3 that voted for Grandma on Vote Count 2.7 - could 2 possibly be scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pointing the finger  @ yourself
Click to expand...


Not at all. 

I just don't think scum would put all their votes on one person. Have they done that before here? Any notice?


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I think we need to look at SR and RD and try to figure out why scum NK'ed them.



I think you have your answer right here.  R.D. was suspecting the same people that I have been suspecting, except for tn, but that last little trick he did, saying he was going to hammer Grandma and then disappearing, is BS, as far as I'm concerned, and he can very well replace Aye as one of the ones I've suspected.  It's all very obvious.  SR also suspected Grandma.




R.D. said:


> *FOS Mebelle, for going for a no lynch.  TN for the same reason.  Grandma, for the same reasons* before I voted for Avi


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. made the wrong choice - she should have hammered Grandma.
> 
> She probably is fully aware of that now, in the Dead Zone.
> 
> That Scum - unwittingly do their work for them and what do they do? They kill ya anyway.
> 
> "Thanks, R.D.! Now you're done". Dead R.D.
> 
> Be very careful that you are not helping Scum - don't do an R.D.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't, she was already voting for Grandma, and it was looking like it was going to be a NL.....MeBelle was playing naive, and tn claims he fell asleep, yeah, sure....I think RD made the sacrifice because she knew they were going to come after her, anyway and she didn't want them getting away with a NL.   Both R.D. and SR were suspicious of Grandma, and I still am....but MeBelle was so blatant, there's no way she's Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you again....MeBelle plays eccentrically. I am also accused of playing anti-Town  in Game 4, when I am full 100% Town this time.
> 
> MeBelle plays nutty just to throw ya off. Don't get thrown, Mertex.
> 
> Now, whether TN is telling us true or lying, I just do not know!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



Well, completely not voting Day 1 and not voting Day 2 is very anti-town.  She isn't helping town by playing the way she does, she might as well be treated as Scum.  But, tn is supposed to be an experienced player....either he doesn't really give a crap about this game or he's bluffing.  He can go, too, as far as I'm concerned. 

My reads on Scum are Grandma, MeBelle, tn

The rest in order of most suspect:
Aye
Shaitra
FA
Cafe
Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't, she was already voting for Grandma, and it was looking like it was going to be a NL.....MeBelle was playing naive, and tn claims he fell asleep, yeah, sure....I think RD made the sacrifice because she knew they were going to come after her, anyway and she didn't want them getting away with a NL.   Both R.D. and SR were suspicious of Grandma, and I still am....but MeBelle was so blatant, there's no way she's Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you again....MeBelle plays eccentrically. I am also accused of playing anti-Town  in Game 4, when I am full 100% Town this time.
> 
> MeBelle plays nutty just to throw ya off. Don't get thrown, Mertex.
> 
> Now, whether TN is telling us true or lying, I just do not know!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, completely not voting Day 1 and not voting Day 2 is very anti-town.  She isn't helping town by playing the way she does, she might as well be treated as Scum.  But, tn is supposed to be an experienced player....either he doesn't really give a crap about this game or he's bluffing.  He can go, too, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> My reads on Scum are Grandma, MeBelle, tn
> 
> The rest in order of most suspect:
> Aye
> Shaitra
> FA
> Cafe
> Rosie
Click to expand...


Why did you drop FA? He plays similarly to TN and is distinctly unhelpful. Aye and Shaitra should not be more suspicious than he.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I've seen enough from a few of you to know I'm not the only one suspicious of TN.

*VOTE: TN5421*


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 3.1*​
*Mebelle60 (1):* _Mertex&#9792; _
*TN5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; _

*Not Voting (7):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794; Grandma&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_

*~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1​


----------



## Shaitra

I hate to say I'm suspicious of MeBelle just because she plays in a particular way.  Reason being, many of you keep saying Avatar is playing suspicously and yet you have lynched an innocent townie in games 2, 3, and 4.  I think we need to focus on interactions, who talks to who, what is said or left unsaid rather that focusing on posting styles.

Based on the lynch and the NK, I'd like to see reads lists from everyone.  I'm working on mine and will post it as soon as I can.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I hate to say I'm suspicious of MeBelle just because she plays in a particular way.  Reason being, many of you keep saying Avatar is playing suspicously and yet you have lynched an innocent townie in games 2, 3, and 4.  I think we need to focus on interactions, who talks to who, what is said or left unsaid rather that focusing on posting styles.
> 
> Based on the lynch and the NK, I'd like to see reads lists from everyone.  I'm working on mine and will post it as soon as I can.




MeBelle's non-interraction may be on purpose if she is Scum this go-round.  She figured she got away with being a non-participant in previous games and in the end she turned out to be Town, but this time she may be Scum and playing us.  I really don't think that not voting is helpful to Town in anyway, and she didn't even contribute anything except to say FOS = so and so....like not even bother to give a reason why she thinks so.  

I thought Avatar was too aggressive at first, but then he backed down and his comments really sounded like he was town.  That's why I didn't vote for him to get lynched.  And, you're right, posting styles are not as important as actions taken.


----------



## RosieS

My reads are simple and the same: FA, Grandma, Cafe.

Everyone else Town.....and that list is getting rather small!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

I can't post a reads list until I get satisfactory answers from TN, MeBelle, and Shaitra.

After that I can proceed with the list as well as why RD was killed. 


Questions 1 & 2 - Shaitra - You said you voted for me because SR suspected me. You pointed out her saying that my "hedge" was the reason for her suspicion. The "hedge" was nothing more than the disclaimer that I often post with my reads lists. I posted them the same way in Games 2 and 3 when I was a PR.  And I post that disclaimer because some players think that I'm psychic or something and treat my reads lists as gospel - which is a mistake. The lists are opinions, nothing more, at least on the first Day or three. I posted them the same way in Games 2 and 3 when I was a PR. There was nothing at all out of the ordinary about my list.

So why did you not read my posts or ask me about the hedge before voting?

Why did you decide I'm Scum on such a flimsy bit of circumstantial evidence?


Questions 3, 4, &5 - TN - You don't carry an alarm clock? No alarm on your watch or cellphone? No coffeepot or 5 Hour Energy?


Questions 6 & 7- MeBelle - You claim illness, but you were able to make several fluff posts and even research Avi's "damns." Post 792 you say 





> Walls of information, perfect...NOT!
> I'll bbl, I have a function to attend.
> 
> Behave y'all!!



I'm sorry, but you don't sound like the Spectre of Death is hounding you.

So, why didn't you make any serious posts? We needed the input.

Several of us were trying to get you to vote, one way or the other. We WANTED you to hammer. We would not have given you any shit over it.

So why did you note vote?

I have a question for everyone once I get the answers to these.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma, I'm learning about the game as I play here and at mafiascum.net.  One of the things I see over there is people make definitive claims.  Hedges are seen as scummy.  I didn't look at hedges as scummy in game 2 or 3 because I hadn't played a game at mafiascum yet.  I read all the posts here.  Why do you think I did not read your posts?

Another reason I suspect you is your playing style is different this game.  You are much more forceful this game than you have been.  Why is that?


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex, you list me towards the top of your scum list.  Why?


----------



## Shaitra

TN, you have mentioned several times that you think Grandma is scum.  I don't remember seeing your reasoning for this claim.  Could you either explain it or tell my the post number where you have already explained it?


----------



## Shaitra

Rosie, why FA, Grandma, and Cafe?


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, I'm learning about the game as I play here and at mafiascum.net.  One of the things I see over there is people make definitive claims.  Hedges are seen as scummy.  I didn't look at hedges as scummy in game 2 or 3 because I hadn't played a game at mafiascum yet.  I read all the posts here.  Why do you think I did not read your posts?
> 
> Another reason I suspect you is your playing style is different this game.  You are much more forceful this game than you have been.  Why is that?



I thought you didn't read them because I explained the hedge and even asked her to check my reads lists from Games 2 and 3.

Two reasons: One, I was sick during the last part of Day 1 and nearly all of Day 2. I'm a raging bitch when I'm sick. Two, in games 2 and 3 I was a PR. I had to be super careful to stay low-key, and there was extra pressure of figuring out who the other PRs were and protecting them while figuring out who Scum were and blocking them. I am able to relax a lot more this game, be more like my usual meanie self.


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra said:


> Rosie, why FA, Grandma, and Cafe?



All FA did is shuffle players toward Avatar. We know how that turned out.

Grandma because there is a lack of helpfulness in this game from her, too.

Cafe has gone way overboard in the other direction and is trying too hard to be helpful, chummy and to fit in. Besides acting all naive, which is a scum tell. All of which makes her stick out like a sore thumb and appear every bit as scummy as the other two named above.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex, you list me towards the top of your scum list.  Why?




You're not really at the top...I listed Grandma, MeBelle and tn as Scum, the rest are FOS, and you're only 2nd in that one mostly because you haven't posted a whole lot, and it seems like you are playing much like you did in Game 1, when you were Scum.  I will probably be changing my FOS list, as soon as I have a chance to analyze the comments and the votes from every player.  It seems like there is a lot to consider and I haven't been able to spend as much time analyzing as I have in other games.


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: FA_Q2*

I'd like for him to explain why he was tunneling on Avatar who has flipped town.  And also a reads list that is more than one person long.


----------



## Shaitra

I'd like to see more analysis from TN too.


----------



## tn5421

Questions 3, 4, &5 - TN - You don't carry an alarm clock? no No alarm on your watch or cellphone? yes but forgot to set it No coffeepot or 5 Hour Energy? despise coffee, no 5 hour


----------



## tn5421

I dare say I'd go nuts trying to analyze this game.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex has been pushing to lynch my townreads basically all game.

Grandma is acting suspiciously based on day one behavior.  "Didn't know my role chnaged" stands out when you had rolled scum before the reset.

Also, there's this gem: 



Grandma said:


> I can't post a reads list until I get satisfactory answers from TN, MeBelle, and Shaitra.
> 
> After that I can proceed with the list as well as why RD was killed.



You can't tell me the tone of this feels like it's coming from a town mindset.  The wording implies that Grandma has insider information.


Out-Of-Game Note: Since when is Avatar4321 a Forum Moderator?


----------



## Avatar4321

Since the town struck me down I've become more powerful than ever. Whahahaha

(consider this my bah post. Nothing in this means anything for the game).


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> I'd like for him to explain why he was tunneling on Avatar who has flipped town.  And also a reads list that is more than one person long.



I thought that was obvious  Avatar was stating things that made him seem really scummy.  He kept posting contradictory information and essentially lying about TN and the chances that he rolled scum again.  Avatar is usually far smarter than that and he was NOT acting like that this game.  For all of his caution, the only thing I got from Avatar was misdirection.  I was sure that he was scum.

Apparently I was wrong but there it is  he read scummy to me as well as many others here.

As far as other possible scum, I still have Mertex as a possible but she has been posting more townish lately.  I dont know if that is because she is trying to be more cautious now or if she really is town.

TN is somewhat suspicious because of the failed hammer but considering that Avatar is town, I am not so confident in that assessment.  I would like to hear Café comment on this because she made the point that Avatar flipping town would make her more suspicious of TN and I tend to trust her assessments and Café reads town to me.

MaBelle seems the scummiest to me at the moment because of her refusal to vote period.  Not only is that a complete reversal of previous play where she would hammer willy nilly.  I understand her hesitation to hammer but to be completely absent in voting?  What possible help can that be for town?  On top of that, has Ma made a single post of substance?  Not really.  I dont see how she can be town.

Grandma is somewhat scummy because of the early attempt at a hammer BUT she did warn us and I dont see a whole lot of her play that seems scummy to me.  Hedging was called scummy but I see that all over the place here so I am not seeing that as a scum tell.  

So
Ma
TN
Mertex
Grandma

In that order


I belive that leaves Café, Aye, you and Rosie as town reads for me.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> I'd like for him to explain why he was tunneling on Avatar who has flipped town.  And also a reads list that is more than one person long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was obvious  Avatar was stating things that made him seem really scummy.  He kept posting contradictory information and essentially lying about TN and the chances that he rolled scum again.  Avatar is usually far smarter than that and he was NOT acting like that this game.  For all of his caution, the only thing I got from Avatar was misdirection.  I was sure that he was scum.
> 
> Apparently I was wrong but there it is  he read scummy to me as well as many others here.
> 
> As far as other possible scum, I still have Mertex as a possible but she has been posting more townish lately.  I dont know if that is because she is trying to be more cautious now or if she really is town.
> 
> TN is somewhat suspicious because of the failed hammer but considering that Avatar is town, I am not so confident in that assessment.  I would like to hear Café comment on this because she made the point that Avatar flipping town would make her more suspicious of TN and I tend to trust her assessments and Café reads town to me.
> 
> MaBelle seems the scummiest to me at the moment because of her refusal to vote period.  Not only is that a complete reversal of previous play where she would hammer willy nilly.  I understand her hesitation to hammer but to be completely absent in voting?  What possible help can that be for town?  On top of that, has Ma made a single post of substance?  Not really.  I dont see how she can be town.
> 
> Grandma is somewhat scummy because of the early attempt at a hammer BUT she did warn us and I dont see a whole lot of her play that seems scummy to me.  Hedging was called scummy but I see that all over the place here so I am not seeing that as a scum tell.
> 
> So
> Ma
> TN
> Mertex
> Grandma
> 
> In that order
> 
> 
> I belive that leaves Café, Aye, you and Rosie as town reads for me.
Click to expand...


That's weird....you claim that I'm beginning to sound Town, and yet Grandma, who was almost hammered is less scummy than me?  I agree with Ma and tn, but you have it wrong about me.  

It seems that in previous games those who didn't post were considered Scum, and those who posted too much (and no one knows what std the evaluaters were using) were also Scum.  After the game, or after they were lynched, that theory was washed out.  I post a lot because I want for once Town to win....but it seems some of you "Townies" would rather pick at some word or some obscure reason to think a person is Scum or because they were Scum before.  

I'm going by the actions that were taken....Grandma, tn, MeBelle in the last lynch.  Grandma obviously couldn't vote for herself, but then there was only Avatar left and tn was already voting for him....so in my opinion, it presented a problem for both MeBelle and Grandma and tn (all Scum) to vote for the same person....why MeBelle opted not to vote yet again.  I was thinking Aye was in the mix, but tn has stood out more....and he's gunning for me, which tells me that I may be right.  Scum likes to get rid of those who suspect them, why Miss Scarlet, and R.D. were killed....they both suspected Grandma.

Why I'm keeping my vote where it is.  If I'm wrong, go ahead and lynch me next, I'll admit that I'm not very good at figuring out Scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

Meh, being wrong is a bad indication of scum.  We have almost all been wrong this game.  I lynched Avatar and there were 9 others that lynched mani.  

It is not being wrong or how often you post &#8211; it is CONTENT that matters.  I have stated why you make me suspicious before &#8211; that is already out there.  Ma is suspicious because she has posted almost nothing of substance and refuses to vote &#8211; a scummy action.  I placed grandma where I did because only the one post sticks out &#8211; an early attempt at a hammer.  The rest of grandma&#8217;s posts don&#8217;t really ring scum.  

As far as the RD kill, I am not sure why scum took him out.  The three that he suspected are all on my scum list though.  I would note that TN also seems to be fingering grandma.  You think that he is bussing her?  Giving Ma cover?

As for SR&#8217;s suspicions, she didn&#8217;t really have much on anyone considering that was RVS.  Scum might have just picked SR out because she is fairly experienced (a trait that I think is overvalued here considering that knowing the specific community you are playing in is more important than experience IMHO).  I don&#8217;t see her suspicions being all that telling considering that it was RVS.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Meh, being wrong is a bad indication of scum.  We have almost all been wrong this game.  I lynched Avatar and there were 9 others that lynched mani.


Except Scum isn't wrong.....they know who is Town, so when they vote for a Townie, they are not being wrong. 



> *It is not being wrong or how often you post  it is CONTENT that matters.  I have stated why you make me suspicious before*  that is already out there.  Ma is suspicious because she has posted almost nothing of substance and refuses to vote  a scummy action.  I placed grandma where I did because only the one post sticks out  an early attempt at a hammer.  The rest of grandmas posts dont really ring scum.


You voted for me and the reason was because you thought I made an OMGUS vote on Shaitra....which is not much of a reason, considering I didn't even keep my vote on her, but what the hey, sometimes we get a gut feeling that is totally wrong.




> As far as the RD kill, I am not sure why scum took him out.  The three that he suspected are all on my scum list though.  I would note that TN also seems to be fingering grandma.  You think that he is bussing her?  Giving Ma cover?


I think MeBelle is Scum and this is her first time at being Scum.  Since Scum is not able to talk to each other during the day, I am thinking that MeBelle didn't really know what to do.  Grandma was on the block, so she couldn't very well vote for her, and tn had already voted for Avatar....and Scum doesn't like to pile on.  So, in spite of the fact that she had already not voted on day 1, she opted to use her illness (which may or may not be real) as an excuse to not vote.  Not a very Townie thing to do, if by a slim chance she should flip town.  Tn's excuse that he fell asleep seems awfully lame, but I'm sticking with my vote, unless a wagon gets started on any of the other two (Grandma/tn).


The reason I could suspect you and Cafe (as Rosie suspects) is this post.  Being overly complimentary over a suggestion on how to get rid of ads seems a bit Scummy, considering  I also suggested a remedy and you didn't even acknowledge it.  Covering for each other is what it appears like.   

But, right now, I'm going to stick with my strongest gut feeling, based on her actions and my sense of logic as to why she did it.  



FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9474289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not posting anything before my first post seems awfully scummy in general so
> *Vote: RD*
> 
> 
> As a side note: do you all get a list of garbage links at the end of every thread recently here on USMB?  I have this crap infolinks adware and cant get rid of it.  I am assuming it has something to do with the site and not my computer.
> 
> THAT is scummy  vote: USMessageboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA,
> 
> I had the same issue until I downloaded Adfender.
> 
> AdFender - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> All ads are gone and it blocks so much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well, YOU are definitely not scum.  Not possible with that fantastic advice  very town of you *
> 
> Thank you very much  that solved my annoyance
Click to expand...





> As for SRs suspicions, she didnt really have much on anyone considering that was RVS.  Scum might have just picked SR out because she is fairly experienced (a trait that I think is overvalued here considering that knowing the specific community you are playing in is more important than experience IMHO).  I dont see her suspicions being all that telling considering that it was RVS.


That is true.  On day 1 you really don't have anything to go on, and we were all guessing.  The chances were stacked against us being able to lynch a Scum, but the fact that she fingered Grandma might have been a stroke of strong gut feel.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Why didn't you come back and hammer Grandma like you said you would before the end of Day 2?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9558711-post956.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep while waiting.
Click to expand...


Strange, you announced intent to hammer Grandma at 7am ET.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you list me towards the top of your scum list.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not really at the top...I listed Grandma, MeBelle and tn as Scum, the rest are FOS, and you're only 2nd in that one mostly because you haven't posted a whole lot, and it seems like you are playing much like you did in Game 1, when you were Scum.  I will probably be changing my FOS list, as soon as I have a chance to analyze the comments and the votes from every player.  It seems like there is a lot to consider and I haven't been able to spend as much time analyzing as I have in other games.
Click to expand...


I went back and forth on MeBelle being scum after the weirdness of the last vote. Not only not voting but calling me scummy because I did not change my vote while she refused not to vote.

I don't know if scum would draw that much attention to themselves TBH. I was going to vote MeBelle as soon as today started, but I don't know anymore.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Questions 3, 4, &5 - TN - You don't carry an alarm clock? no No alarm on your watch or cellphone? yes but forgot to set it No coffeepot or 5 Hour Energy? despise coffee, no 5 hour



Okay, then. Questions answered.



tn5421 said:


> Mertex has been pushing to lynch my townreads basically all game.
> 
> Grandma is acting suspiciously based on day one behavior.  *"Didn't know my role chnaged" stands out when you had rolled scum before the reset.*
> 
> Also, there's this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't post a reads list until I get satisfactory answers from TN, MeBelle, and Shaitra.
> 
> After that I can proceed with the list as well as why RD was killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell me the tone of this feels like it's coming from a town mindset.  The wording implies that Grandma has insider information.
> 
> Out-Of-Game Note: Since when is Avatar4321 a Forum Moderator?
Click to expand...


*"Didn't know my role chnaged" stands out when you had rolled scum before the reset.*






I explained this how many times? 

Once more, then.

I came into the game after 7pm on the 19th. I went to the game first, and not my mailbox, because I had no reason to expect a PM from Wake, now, did I? I was late to the start and I wanted to get into the game. I was never made aware of a rule stating that PLAYERS MUST CHECK THEIR PMs FIRST.  I saw your curious "what the hell happened ?" post, and read on, expecting to find a reason for it. 

I didn't see anything, so I got into the game. 

RVS voting stage, MeBelle made her "lucky 13" post, it looked like a perfect excuse for a silly RVS vote, so I made a silly RVS vote for her, while responding to Avi's silly RVS vote for me. (Post 22)

Post 23 Cafe sez: 





> ( although I was leaning for TN when he reveled his scumness *before Wake sent out new roles*)



Wha....???

Post 25 I ask about it.

Posts 26 and 27 Cafe explains what happened. She then assumes that I never got the reset PM, _and that notion winds up getting picked up on by others and carried throughout the game._

I DID get the PM. I just didn't go to my Inbox before coming to the game. Then the computer started updating and had to restart, et cetera, then I went to my Inbox, where  I  saw and read the new role PM. 

I must say that I find it very interesting that I'm the bad guy for not expecting the game to have been fucked up before the first post, but Mertex gets a pass. 
She came in, supposedly read the thread and saw that the game had been changed, yet her first post (42) she seems oblivious to the change, then in Post 44 she says 





> I was gone all day. When I came back I found Wake's pm where the game had started, but I didn't get any other PM.



Then, all the way up in Post 95 she says: 


> I got a pm saying I was a Townie, and now I don't remember if I deleted it, so if he sent me a second one that said the same thing, I might have thought it was the same one....I had so many PMs, rep and other things, I can't remember if I had already deleted my role PM once.



But she gets a pass and I'm the bad guy. Good to know.

My "inside information"? I don't have a QT. I'm not talking to anyone else during the game. 

I'm reading the other games.

Look what I found In the Wicked Fenlands, _two days_ after Game 3 started, Mertex (Scum) finally shows up in her neighborhood. Why was she 2 days late? 

Post 11:



> I just now saw this link....maybe Wake included it in another PM and I didn't see it...



Link:

The Wicked Fenlands - QuickTopic free message board hosting

But yeah, I'm the Scum...


----------



## Grandma

But this Day isn't about me, or Mertex.

We have two players that are definitely guilty of Anti-Town behavior.

Question is, which one's Scum?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9586703 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, you list me towards the top of your scum list.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not really at the top...I listed Grandma, MeBelle and tn as Scum, the rest are FOS, and you're only 2nd in that one mostly because you haven't posted a whole lot, and it seems like you are playing much like you did in Game 1, when you were Scum.  I will probably be changing my FOS list, as soon as I have a chance to analyze the comments and the votes from every player.  It seems like there is a lot to consider and I haven't been able to spend as much time analyzing as I have in other games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went back and forth on MeBelle being scum after the weirdness of the last vote. Not only not voting but calling me scummy because I did not change my vote while she refused not to vote.
> 
> I don't know if scum would draw that much attention to themselves TBH. I was going to vote MeBelle as soon as today started, but I don't know anymore.
Click to expand...



Remember, this would be the first time MeBelle would be Scum, (if she is Scum),.....she's not all that experienced on what to do....and she couldn't talk to the other Scum....why I think her actions were weird.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions 3, 4, &5 - TN - You don't carry an alarm clock? no No alarm on your watch or cellphone? yes but forgot to set it No coffeepot or 5 Hour Energy? despise coffee, no 5 hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then. Questions answered.
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex has been pushing to lynch my townreads basically all game.
> 
> Grandma is acting suspiciously based on day one behavior.  *"Didn't know my role chnaged" stands out when you had rolled scum before the reset.*
> 
> Also, there's this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell me the tone of this feels like it's coming from a town mindset.  The wording implies that Grandma has insider information.
> 
> Out-Of-Game Note: Since when is Avatar4321 a Forum Moderator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Didn't know my role chnaged" stands out when you had rolled scum before the reset.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this how many times?
> 
> Once more, then.
> 
> I came into the game after 7pm on the 19th. I went to the game first, and not my mailbox, because I had no reason to expect a PM from Wake, now, did I? I was late to the start and I wanted to get into the game. I was never made aware of a rule stating that PLAYERS MUST CHECK THEIR PMs FIRST.  I saw your curious "what the hell happened ?" post, and read on, expecting to find a reason for it.
> 
> I didn't see anything, so I got into the game.
> 
> RVS voting stage, MeBelle made her "lucky 13" post, it looked like a perfect excuse for a silly RVS vote, so I made a silly RVS vote for her, while responding to Avi's silly RVS vote for me. (Post 22)
> 
> Post 23 Cafe sez:
> 
> Wha....???
> 
> Post 25 I ask about it.
> 
> Posts 26 and 27 Cafe explains what happened. She then assumes that I never got the reset PM, _and that notion winds up getting picked up on by others and carried throughout the game._
> 
> I DID get the PM. I just didn't go to my Inbox before coming to the game. Then the computer started updating and had to restart, et cetera, then I went to my Inbox, where  I  saw and read the new role PM.
> 
> I must say that I find it very interesting that I'm the bad guy for not expecting the game to have been fucked up before the first post, but Mertex gets a pass.
> She came in, supposedly read the thread and saw that the game had been changed, yet her first post (42) she seems oblivious to the change, then in Post 44 she says
> 
> Then, all the way up in Post 95 she says:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a pm saying I was a Townie, and now I don't remember if I deleted it, so if he sent me a second one that said the same thing, I might have thought it was the same one....I had so many PMs, rep and other things, I can't remember if I had already deleted my role PM once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she gets a pass and I'm the bad guy. Good to know.
> 
> My "inside information"? I don't have a QT. I'm not talking to anyone else during the game.
> 
> I'm reading the other games.
> 
> Look what I found In the Wicked Fenlands, _two days_ after Game 3 started, Mertex (Scum) finally shows up in her neighborhood. Why was she 2 days late?
> 
> Post 11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just now saw this link....maybe Wake included it in another PM and I didn't see it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> The Wicked Fenlands - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> 
> But yeah, I'm the Scum...
Click to expand...



Grandma, you're trying to deflect again.   When I first got the link, and I went into it, MeBelle was already in there asking where the others were.  She must have gotten the link before I did, or came into the Forum right after getting the link, but it doesn't prove anything sinister.....only that I wasn't around when the link was issued....big deal, it was just a neighborhood and the other member, who was Moonglow didn't show up till  8 hours later, so quit trying to make something that happened in Game 3 make me Scummy in Game 4.....you're really sounding desperate again.


----------



## Grandma

Uh-uh. You're busted.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Uh-uh. You're busted.


Oh yeah....you so caught me being Scum in game 3....

Update!.....we're not in Game 3 anymore Grandma.....this is Game 4.


----------



## Shaitra

Just an update for everyone.  I won't be around much this weekend.  My Dad's wake is Saturday and the funeral on Sunday.  We have family and stuff coming in tomorrow so I may not be able to post more than once or twice each day.  Sorry, not trying to bring personal stuff in but I did want to explain my absence.


----------



## Grandma

My condolences, Shaitra.


----------



## CaféAuLait

So sorry to hear Shaitra, you and yours are most definitely in my thoughts.  




_Do not stand at my grave and weep 
 I am not there. I do not sleep. 
 I am a thousand winds that blow. 
 I am the diamond glints on snow. 
 I am the sunlight on ripened grain. 
 I am the gentle autumn rain. 
 When you awaken in the morning's hush 
 I am the swift uplifting rush 
 Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
 I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
 Do not stand at my grave and cry; 
 I am not there. I did not die. _


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Just an update for everyone.  I won't be around much this weekend.  My Dad's wake is Saturday and the funeral on Sunday.  We have family and stuff coming in tomorrow so I may not be able to post more than once or twice each day.  Sorry, not trying to bring personal stuff in but I did want to explain my absence.




Sorry to hear about your dad passing, Shaitra, and don't worry about it.  We'll see you when we see you.  My thoughts and prayers for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> I'd like for him to explain why he was tunneling on Avatar who has flipped town.  And also a reads list that is more than one person long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was obvious  Avatar was stating things that made him seem really scummy.  He kept posting contradictory information and essentially lying about TN and the chances that he rolled scum again.  Avatar is usually far smarter than that and he was NOT acting like that this game.  For all of his caution, the only thing I got from Avatar was misdirection.  I was sure that he was scum.
> 
> Apparently I was wrong but there it is  he read scummy to me as well as many others here.
> 
> As far as other possible scum, I still have Mertex as a possible but she has been posting more townish lately.  I dont know if that is because she is trying to be more cautious now or if she really is town.
> 
> *TN is somewhat suspicious because of the failed hammer but considering that Avatar is town, I am not so confident in that assessment.*  I would like to hear Café comment on this because she made the point that Avatar flipping town would make her more suspicious of TN and I tend to trust her assessments and Café reads town to me.
> 
> MaBelle seems the scummiest to me at the moment because of her refusal to vote period.  Not only is that a complete reversal of previous play where she would hammer willy nilly.  I understand her hesitation to hammer but to be completely absent in voting?  What possible help can that be for town?  On top of that, has Ma made a single post of substance?  Not really.  I dont see how she can be town.
> 
> Grandma is somewhat scummy because of the early attempt at a hammer BUT she did warn us and I dont see a whole lot of her play that seems scummy to me.  Hedging was called scummy but I see that all over the place here so I am not seeing that as a scum tell.
> 
> So
> Ma
> TN
> Mertex
> Grandma
> 
> In that order
> 
> 
> I belive that leaves Café, Aye, you and Rosie as town reads for me.
Click to expand...


I don't understand why TN is more town after he failed to come back and hammer just because Avatar flipped town.  TN's excuse for not hammering is he fell asleep.  I feel his inaction kept people focused on Avatar instead of Grandma.  So could you explain why this feels town to you?


----------



## Shaitra

Those who are suspicious of MeBelle for not voting, what good reason would someone who was scum have for doing that?  Now that we know there was definitely a town option she could  have voted for, what does she really gain for not hammering Avatar?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Those who are suspicious of MeBelle for not voting, what good reason would someone who was scum have for doing that?  Now that we know there was definitely a town option she could  have voted for, what does she really gain for not hammering Avatar?



I agree, even if she did not speak to her alleged scum partners as Mertex ponders in a previous post and was confused about what to do- it seems to me her not voting casts more suspicion on her than if she were to vote.  The entire vote was really not up to her, given she was ill. She came back to a situation where she could choose our townie and hammer a townie or I suppose if she were scum then she might have known she was choosing between two townies or one scum and one townie. Why not just launch the hammer on the person she knew to be town, if she is scum? It would almost have taken suspicion off of her- given she only had to choose between the two. Additionally, she did not vote the first go round, so there would have been no real voting block of scum revealed IMO if she had hammered Avatar or even Grandma.


----------



## CaféAuLait

top scum picks

These are based on voting patterns: 

AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
FA_Q2&#9794;
Grandma&#9792;

Questionable:  

Then TN ( which I think would be really stupid to be scum and pull the non-hammer)
Mertex 


Rest town. 

*Vote FA-Q2 *


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.  


He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum. 

SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well. 

RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
			
		

> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.



That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.

But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.
> 
> But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.?
Click to expand...


If I recall correctly, he did not say he would take out the absolute quietest  first, but those who are quiet and not as vocal and move his way up. 

I agree to a point about MeBelle, but she could have hammered you at any moment or avatar and declined. She did not vote either round, so she is either playing really stupidly for scum and bringing a lot of attention to herself, or she is playing the same way she has always played.- haphazardly.    I do find her lack of upset, like last game interesting though too.   Last game she was terribly vocal and calling for a mod when people questioned her V/LA status and she said she was being called a 'liar' and it was against the rules. So that changed or she realized it was not a personal attack to suggest scum may be lying. 

If TN is scum he pulled a really, really stupid scummy heylookatmeI'mscum move by not hammering you-when he stated he would. That is why he remains on my possible scum list.


----------



## Grandma

I'm having a hell of a time deciding between TN and MeBelle.

Right now I'm leaning towards MeBelle. Several of us, myself and Avi included, told her she should vote and told her that no one would give her any flak over her choice. So he can't say she didn't hammer because she was scared.

So why didn't she hammer?


----------



## Grandma

I meant to say SHE:

"So SHE can't say she didn't hammer because she was scared."


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm having a hell of a time deciding between TN and MeBelle.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards MeBelle. Several of us, myself and Avi included, told her she should vote and told her that no one would give her any flak over her choice. So he can't say she didn't hammer because she was scared.
> 
> So why didn't she hammer?



I told her the same thing, no one would question you. She still did not hammer and then said my not removing my vote and voting for you was scummy of me. So I was suspicious, but then thought about it and again, its like TN, they are both scum moves but would scum be so blatant. Not to mention, their behavior would given scum fodder for town to chew on, it looks suspicious- so scum would play it up IMO. 

So are scum acting very strangely this game in a fashion which knows would bring suspicion to themselves? I am leaning no, but it does not mean I can't look at more evidence or won't keep my mind open. My vote stands.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, I'm not saying you should change your vote. It's yours, do what you want.

I am curious why you think I'm scum.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait;9586559 said:
			
		

> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
> 
> Why didn't you come back and hammer Grandma like you said you would before the end of Day 2?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9558711-post956.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep while waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange, you announced intent to hammer Grandma at 7am ET.
Click to expand...


It's not uncommon for me to be up from late-afternoon one day to 8-11am the next day.

*Vote:Grandma*

I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched.


----------



## Grandma

TN, I'm very confused at your vote.

You said it was because of my confusion over the role reset, but I explained myself for the umpteenth time. 

I'll ask you directly - Why am I scum for not reading my PMs before I came to the game, and why is Mertex being given a free pass for what has been pointed out as her behavior as scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait;9586559 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep while waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, you announced intent to hammer Grandma at 7am ET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for me to be up from late-afternoon one day to 8-11am the next day.
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> *I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched.*
Click to expand...


(Emphasis added) 

Ok, then this leaves the obvious question, why the vote for Avatar if Grandma was one of your top scum reads?


----------



## RosieS

Featherhugs for you, Shaitra.

*Vote: FA_Q2*

If Cafe sticks with this, I can feel confident she is Town. If she drops FA soon, I can feel confident she and he teamed up to.play it this way in Scum night talk to take suspicion off of her.

As they say - timing is everything!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm having a hell of a time deciding between TN and MeBelle.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards MeBelle. Several of us, myself and Avi included, told her she should vote and told her that no one would give her any flak over her choice. So he can't say she didn't hammer because she was scared.
> 
> So why didn't she hammer?



I still don't get why she did not vote, but this leads me to recalling MeBelle removing her vote from FA all of a sudden. I had forgotten about this. 


Tell me please, what are your thoughts on FA, Grandma?


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> Featherhugs for you, Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> If Cafe sticks with this, I can feel confident she is Town. If she drops FA soon, I can feel confident she and he teamed up to.play it this way in Scum night talk to take suspicion off of her.
> 
> As they say - timing is everything!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Rosie, FA has been on my scum list since day 1. Nothing has changed. Avatar looked really scummy after the Mani vote and I became focused on Avatar unfortunately. I'm not scum, but I suppose this is just the game to be suspicious of each other. Anyway, we will all believe as we see fit, I'm just asking you keep you mind open to see any suspicious comments or voting activity. I'm going to post the vote count to see if anyone notes any patterns.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 (4): Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Manifold (2): tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;
Grandma (2): Avatar4321&#9794;, CafeAuLait&#9792;
FA_Q2 (2): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): ScarletRage&#9792;
Mertex (1): Shaitra&#9792;
R.D. (1): FA_Q2&#9794;

Not Voting (0):






tn5421 (2): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Manifold (2): tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;
Grandma (2): Avatar4321&#9794;, CafeAuLait&#9792;
FA_Q2 (2): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): ScarletRage&#9792;
Mertex (1): Shaitra&#9792;
R.D. (1): FA_Q2&#9794;
Shaitra (1): Mertex&#9792;

Not Voting (1): Grandma&#9792;,






Mertex (2): , Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;
FA_Q2 (2): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;
Manifold (2): tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;
tn5421 (1): R.D.&#9792;
Grandma (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): ScarletRage&#9792;


Not Voting (4): Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;





Mertex (2): , Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;
FA_Q2 (2): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;
Avatar4321 (2): Mertex&#9792; RosieS&#9792;
Manifold (1): tn5421&#9794;
tn5421 (1): R.D.&#9792;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
CafeAuLait (1): ScarletRage&#9792;


Not Voting (3): Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;




FA_Q2 (3): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Mertex (2): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;
Avatar4321 (2): Mertex&#9792;RosieS&#9792;
Manifold (1): tn5421&#9794;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
R.D. (1): ScarletRage&#9792;


Not Voting (3): Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;




FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (3): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
Manifold (2): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): RosieS&#9792;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
R.D. (1): ScarletRage&#9792;


Not Voting (1): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;




FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): RosieS&#9792;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;


Not Voting (0):





FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): RosieS&#9792;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;



Manifold (L-1): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Mertex (3): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, 
Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;


Not Voting (2): MeBelle60&#9792;,R.D.&#9792;



Manifold (LYNCH!): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;
Mertex (2): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): Manifold&#9794;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;

Not Voting (2): MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;





Day 2

Avatar4321 (3): CafeAuLait&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;
AyeCantSeeYou (1): Avatar4321&#9794;


Not Voting (7): , R.D.&#9792; FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, , Mertex&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;,



Avatar4321 (4): CafeAuLait&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Grandma (1): Avatar4321&#9794;
tn5421 (1): Grandma&#9792;


Not Voting (5): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;





Avatar4321 (2): CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Grandma (1): Mertex&#9792;

Not Voting (8): FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;



Avatar4321 (4): CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;
Grandma (1): Mertex&#9792;
FA_Q2 (1): RosieS&#9792;

Not Voting (5): Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;





Avatar4321 (5): CafeAuLait&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;
Grandma (4): Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;

Not Voting (2): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;



Avatar4321 (3): CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;
Grandma (4): Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;

Not Voting (4): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;



Avatar4321 (6): CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794; Grandma&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;
Grandma (4): Mertex&#9792;, Avatar4321&#9794;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;

Not Voting (1): MeBelle60&#9792;


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Those who are suspicious of MeBelle for not voting, what good reason would someone who was scum have for doing that?  Now that we know there was definitely a town option she could  have voted for, what does she really gain for not hammering Avatar?


You ask the last question and then inositol answered it.   Why do you see this and then don't apt it to TN?  I explains this in an earlier pay but can't link it at the moment because I am on my phone.  It was in response to the same exact question from café during twilight. 

The difference is that MA has not voted at all AND had not offered any substance.   That makes her seem rather scummy.   TN has at least been offering substance even if her excuse is overly lame.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wow that was bad.  let me try that again.

You ask the last question and then instantly answered it.   Why do you see this and then don't apply it to TN?  I explained this in an earlier post but can't really link it at the moment because I am on my phone.  It was in response to the same exact question from café during twilight. 

The difference is that MA has not voted at all AND had not offered any substance.   That makes her seem rather scummy.   TN has at least been offering substance even if her excuse is overly lame.

Maybe that will be a little more legible.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9588401 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time deciding between TN and MeBelle.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards MeBelle. Several of us, myself and Avi included, told her she should vote and told her that no one would give her any flak over her choice. So he can't say she didn't hammer because she was scared.
> 
> So why didn't she hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get why she did not vote, but this leads me to recalling MeBelle removing her vote from FA all of a sudden. I had forgotten about this.
> 
> 
> Tell me please, what are your thoughts on FA, Grandma?
Click to expand...



Well, he's not number one on my Scum list. 

Yes, he's low volume and the content isn't super strong, but I'm not getting any real negative vibes from him as yet.

I'm getting much stronger vibes from others.

MeBelle not voting is at best Anti-Town. Her rare and empty posts don't help her case. That she didn't bother to come in here and answer my questions bothers me - she was posting in the basement.

Then there's TN - Post 1175 he says: "I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched."

Who did TN vote for on Day 1? Mani. In fact TN was the first, and for a while, the only vote on Mani.

And on Day 2, Post 768 he says:



> Near-Confirmed Scum / Lynch Pool:
> Avatar4321
> Mertex



Who did TN vote for on Day 2? Who got lynched?

No mas pantalones.


And then there's Mertex. Hasn't tried to work with Town, whenever someone asks anyone a question, she'll jump in with some variation of "because he/she's SCUM, that's why!" She named nearly everyone as Scum. She pushed hard for both my lynch and Avi's - 2 VTs. 

Rosie's still on the list, pissed off because FA didn't kiss her butt in the neighborhood chat back in Game 3. I find it odd that she shows no sympathy for Wolfie, all things considered.


So FA doesn't stand out.


I was going to wait until tomorrow, later today actually, to see what MeBelle said, but she's clearly avoiding the Game, so I'll say it now:

I'm certain that Scum killed R.D. because she was of no further use to them. About halfway through Day 2 cracks started appearing where she was glued to the other two. And then she jumped ship and hammered Avi. 

I think Mertex wanted me lynched first, while I was still sick and wrecked on cough syrup - once I got better I'd be back to my normal Grandma self. Avi is Avi, she could wait until Day 3 and drum up a lynch for him then. 

But MeBelle failed to Vote, TN failed to change his vote to me, and R.D. jumped ship. 

Yes, R.D. was Town, but Scum often attach themselves to a reliable Townie. "Buddying up" is what it's called, a way for Scum to look Townish. R.D. was wising up to Mertex.

That's why Mertex went into her psychofail after the hammer fell on Day 2. She was trying to cover herself when her plan started falling apart.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait;9588049 said:
			
		

> top scum picks
> 
> These are based on voting patterns:
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> FA_Q2&#9794;
> Grandma&#9792;
> 
> Questionable:
> 
> Then TN ( which I think would be really stupid to be scum and pull the non-hammer)
> Mertex
> 
> 
> Rest town.
> 
> *Vote FA-Q2 *



So now I'm scum based on my votes? This game keeps getting stranger by the minute.

When all else fails, blame the votes.

My vote went to Mani on Day 1 because of something SR said - "content". I thought we all knew it was a PL lynch, correct? There were 6 that did not vote for Mani - RD, Mebelle (both did not vote), Cafe, Mani, FA, and Shaitra. I don't expect anyone to vote for themselves, so that would leave 5. Yet, I'm suspicious for my vote? Yeah, ok. Whatever sinks our town boat again, because we're headed that way again in this game with that reasoning. I'm not the one steering people to vote for townies.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait;9586559 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep while waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, you announced intent to hammer Grandma at 7am ET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for me to be up from late-afternoon one day to 8-11am the next day.
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched.
Click to expand...


If you were so upset over it, why didn't you put your vote in before falling asleep? Why tell others you'll be back to hammer hours later when you didn't intend to? That's how it comes across.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
			
		

> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> 
> He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.



I thought RD was posting a reasonable amount.  As pointed out by someone earlier, there were at least 3-4 others with fewer posts, myself included.  I felt RD was posting much like herself in earlier games where she was town.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait;9588339 said:
			
		

> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9586559 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, you announced intent to hammer Grandma at 7am ET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for me to be up from late-afternoon one day to 8-11am the next day.
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> *I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, then this leaves the obvious question, why the vote for Avatar if Grandma was one of your top scum reads?
Click to expand...


Earlier during the day they were about equal.




FA_Q2 said:


> Wow that was bad.  let me try that again.
> 
> You ask the last question and then instantly answered it.   Why do you see this and then don't apply it to TN?  I explained this in an earlier post but can't really link it at the moment because I am on my phone.  It was in response to the same exact question from café during twilight.
> 
> The difference is that MA has not voted at all AND had not offered any substance.   That makes her seem rather scummy.   TN has at least been offering substance even if *her* excuse is overly lame.
> 
> Maybe that will be a little more legible.



Them's fighting words.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9588401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time deciding between TN and MeBelle.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards MeBelle. Several of us, myself and Avi included, told her she should vote and told her that no one would give her any flak over her choice. So he can't say she didn't hammer because she was scared.
> 
> So why didn't she hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get why she did not vote, but this leads me to recalling MeBelle removing her vote from FA all of a sudden. I had forgotten about this.
> 
> 
> Tell me please, what are your thoughts on FA, Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not number one on my Scum list.
> 
> Yes, he's low volume and the content isn't super strong, but I'm not getting any real negative vibes from him as yet.
> 
> I'm getting much stronger vibes from others.
> 
> MeBelle not voting is at best Anti-Town. Her rare and empty posts don't help her case. That she didn't bother to come in here and answer my questions bothers me - she was posting in the basement.
> 
> Then there's TN - Post 1175 he says: "I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched."
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 1? Mani. In fact TN was the first, and for a while, the only vote on Mani.
> 
> And on Day 2, Post 768 he says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near-Confirmed Scum / Lynch Pool:
> Avatar4321
> Mertex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 2? Who got lynched?
> 
> No mas pantalones.
> 
> 
> And then there's Mertex. Hasn't tried to work with Town, whenever someone asks anyone a question, she'll jump in with some variation of "because he/she's SCUM, that's why!" She named nearly everyone as Scum. She pushed hard for both my lynch and Avi's - 2 VTs.
> 
> Rosie's still on the list, pissed off because FA didn't kiss her butt in the neighborhood chat back in Game 3. I find it odd that she shows no sympathy for Wolfie, all things considered.
> 
> 
> So FA doesn't stand out.
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until tomorrow, later today actually, to see what MeBelle said, but she's clearly avoiding the Game, so I'll say it now:
> 
> I'm certain that Scum killed R.D. because she was of no further use to them. About halfway through Day 2 cracks started appearing where she was glued to the other two. And then she jumped ship and hammered Avi.
> 
> I think Mertex wanted me lynched first, while I was still sick and wrecked on cough syrup - once I got better I'd be back to my normal Grandma self. Avi is Avi, she could wait until Day 3 and drum up a lynch for him then.
> 
> But MeBelle failed to Vote, TN failed to change his vote to me, and R.D. jumped ship.
> 
> Yes, R.D. was Town, but Scum often attach themselves to a reliable Townie. "Buddying up" is what it's called, a way for Scum to look Townish. R.D. was wising up to Mertex.
> 
> That's why Mertex went into her psychofail after the hammer fell on Day 2. She was trying to cover herself when her plan started falling apart.
Click to expand...


Grandma, you keep manufacturing BS, which only shows that you are desperately trying to avoid being seen as Scum.  

You think MeBelle is Scum and suspect her, but I would be willing to bet that you're just saying that to remove suspicion and will not vote for her, or allow her to be lynched.  
You're still at the top of my list for being Scum, but I think MeBelle needs to be lynched first because she is a nuisance, not helping town, but helping Scum.

You are so transparent.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> 
> He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought RD was posting a reasonable amount.  As pointed out by someone earlier, there were at least 3-4 others with fewer posts, myself included.  I felt RD was posting much like herself in earlier games where she was town.
Click to expand...


She seemed more aggressive to me. 

I'm going to have another look at the previous games. It's too easy to get things wrong going simply by memory. It also makes it way to easy for others to influence one's thinking...


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9588401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get why she did not vote, but this leads me to recalling MeBelle removing her vote from FA all of a sudden. I had forgotten about this.
> 
> 
> Tell me please, what are your thoughts on FA, Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not number one on my Scum list.
> 
> Yes, he's low volume and the content isn't super strong, but I'm not getting any real negative vibes from him as yet.
> 
> I'm getting much stronger vibes from others.
> 
> MeBelle not voting is at best Anti-Town. Her rare and empty posts don't help her case. That she didn't bother to come in here and answer my questions bothers me - she was posting in the basement.
> 
> Then there's TN - Post 1175 he says: "I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched."
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 1? Mani. In fact TN was the first, and for a while, the only vote on Mani.
> 
> And on Day 2, Post 768 he says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near-Confirmed Scum / Lynch Pool:
> Avatar4321
> Mertex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 2? Who got lynched?
> 
> No mas pantalones.
> 
> 
> And then there's Mertex. Hasn't tried to work with Town, whenever someone asks anyone a question, she'll jump in with some variation of "because he/she's SCUM, that's why!" She named nearly everyone as Scum. She pushed hard for both my lynch and Avi's - 2 VTs.
> 
> Rosie's still on the list, pissed off because FA didn't kiss her butt in the neighborhood chat back in Game 3. I find it odd that she shows no sympathy for Wolfie, all things considered.
> 
> 
> So FA doesn't stand out.
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until tomorrow, later today actually, to see what MeBelle said, but she's clearly avoiding the Game, so I'll say it now:
> 
> I'm certain that Scum killed R.D. because she was of no further use to them. About halfway through Day 2 cracks started appearing where she was glued to the other two. And then she jumped ship and hammered Avi.
> 
> I think Mertex wanted me lynched first, while I was still sick and wrecked on cough syrup - once I got better I'd be back to my normal Grandma self. Avi is Avi, she could wait until Day 3 and drum up a lynch for him then.
> 
> But MeBelle failed to Vote, TN failed to change his vote to me, and R.D. jumped ship.
> 
> Yes, R.D. was Town, but Scum often attach themselves to a reliable Townie. "Buddying up" is what it's called, a way for Scum to look Townish. R.D. was wising up to Mertex.
> 
> That's why Mertex went into her psychofail after the hammer fell on Day 2. She was trying to cover herself when her plan started falling apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma, you keep manufacturing BS, which only shows that you are desperately trying to avoid being seen as Scum.
> 
> You think MeBelle is Scum and suspect her, but I would be willing to bet that you're just saying that to remove suspicion and will not vote for her, or allow her to be lynched.
> You're still at the top of my list for being Scum, but I think MeBelle needs to be lynched first because she is a nuisance, not helping town, but helping Scum.
> 
> You are so transparent.
Click to expand...


That you're voting for her makes me think she's Town.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not number one on my Scum list.
> 
> Yes, he's low volume and the content isn't super strong, but I'm not getting any real negative vibes from him as yet.
> 
> I'm getting much stronger vibes from others.
> 
> MeBelle not voting is at best Anti-Town. Her rare and empty posts don't help her case. That she didn't bother to come in here and answer my questions bothers me - she was posting in the basement.
> 
> Then there's TN - Post 1175 he says: "I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched."
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 1? Mani. In fact TN was the first, and for a while, the only vote on Mani.
> 
> And on Day 2, Post 768 he says:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 2? Who got lynched?
> 
> No mas pantalones.
> 
> 
> And then there's Mertex. Hasn't tried to work with Town, whenever someone asks anyone a question, she'll jump in with some variation of "because he/she's SCUM, that's why!" She named nearly everyone as Scum. She pushed hard for both my lynch and Avi's - 2 VTs.
> 
> Rosie's still on the list, pissed off because FA didn't kiss her butt in the neighborhood chat back in Game 3. I find it odd that she shows no sympathy for Wolfie, all things considered.
> 
> 
> So FA doesn't stand out.
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until tomorrow, later today actually, to see what MeBelle said, but she's clearly avoiding the Game, so I'll say it now:
> 
> I'm certain that Scum killed R.D. because she was of no further use to them. About halfway through Day 2 cracks started appearing where she was glued to the other two. And then she jumped ship and hammered Avi.
> 
> I think Mertex wanted me lynched first, while I was still sick and wrecked on cough syrup - once I got better I'd be back to my normal Grandma self. Avi is Avi, she could wait until Day 3 and drum up a lynch for him then.
> 
> But MeBelle failed to Vote, TN failed to change his vote to me, and R.D. jumped ship.
> 
> Yes, R.D. was Town, but Scum often attach themselves to a reliable Townie. "Buddying up" is what it's called, a way for Scum to look Townish. R.D. was wising up to Mertex.
> 
> That's why Mertex went into her psychofail after the hammer fell on Day 2. She was trying to cover herself when her plan started falling apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you keep manufacturing BS, which only shows that you are desperately trying to avoid being seen as Scum.
> 
> You think MeBelle is Scum and suspect her, but I would be willing to bet that you're just saying that to remove suspicion and will not vote for her, or allow her to be lynched.
> You're still at the top of my list for being Scum, but I think MeBelle needs to be lynched first because she is a nuisance, not helping town, but helping Scum.
> 
> You are so transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you're voting for her makes me think she's Town.
Click to expand...


I knew you were just making that comment about MeBelle's weird actions just for show...when push comes to shove you'll try and protect your partner in crime.

I'm not surprised that you say you think MeBelle is Town....but you "know" she is Scum.


----------



## Grandma

I don't "know" anything - except that you're scum.

You want to lynch her, go ahead. Myself, I'm going to re-read some old games...


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 3.2*​
*FA_Q2 (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;_
*Mebelle60 (1):* _Mertex&#9792; _
*TN5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; _
*Grandma (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_

*Not Voting (3):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;_

*~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
*~* Apologies for the delay. Brought to you by your stereotypically overworked health care provider. 

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1 | 3.2​


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
			
		

> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> 
> He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.



Cafe, I've reading the old games until my eyes hurt. I should have started with your neighborhood QT. Could you point out the post number(s) where FA lists his options for NKs? I appreciate it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Oh, I'm not saying you should change your vote. It's yours, do what you want.
> 
> I am curious why you think I'm scum.



1. I have mentioned it at least once if not twice. People state you bring town together, and I'm not seeing it TBH. 

2. A post you made to Mertex where she listed her scum list and you came back to her and stated "you isolated one whole scum - Café?" Mertex questioned you on it, and your response was you did not include RD and a few others was because you saw them as a three headed entity. 

3. Post 284 you tell Mertex you already "hard claimed Vanilla Townie" Avatar calls you on this later. After Avatar pointed it out I said I did not think it was weird because I had also without thinking it might expose Masons.  *Thing is, you never claimed Vanilla Townie prior to that post. * It was almost as if you were goading Avatar to out his mason or VT role. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9499378-post284.html 

I think it's weird, unless I missed this hard claim of VT from you prior  to post 284somewhere?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> 
> He stated if he were scum he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I've reading the old games until my eyes hurt. I should have started with your neighborhood QT. Could you point out the post number(s) where FA lists his options for NKs? I appreciate it.
Click to expand...



186 

197


There may be more I am unsure.


It's just that SR was not focused or vocal about FA day 1 - and was NKed although she mentioned Grandma as being her "biggest desire" and threw a little shade towards TN and RD. RD has suspicions about FA day 1 but moved on day 2. 

RD Was not focused on FA day 2, she was on Grandma then switched her vote to Avatar.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait;9588049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top scum picks
> 
> These are based on voting patterns:
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> FA_Q2&#9794;
> Grandma&#9792;
> 
> Questionable:
> 
> Then TN ( which I think would be really stupid to be scum and pull the non-hammer)
> Mertex
> 
> 
> Rest town.
> 
> *Vote FA-Q2 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm scum based on my votes? This game keeps getting stranger by the minute.
> 
> When all else fails, blame the votes.
> 
> My vote went to Mani on Day 1 because of something SR said - "content". I thought we all knew it was a PL lynch, correct? There were 6 that did not vote for Mani - RD, Mebelle (both did not vote), Cafe, Mani, FA, and Shaitra. I don't expect anyone to vote for themselves, so that would leave 5. Yet, I'm suspicious for my vote? Yeah, ok. Whatever sinks our town boat again, because we're headed that way again in this game with that reasoning. I'm not the one steering people to vote for townies.
Click to expand...


I did not state it was just your votes for lynching.

You have been on a lot of the big wagons then as it changed you switched your votes. So I thought you were focusing you vote on any wagon at all maybe to get someone lynched. 

Day 1, You were on TN until SR said scum was on that wagon (there were 4 votes), along with Grandma and Mertex, then his wagon stalled after SRs comment. Then you jumped off for a bit and onto Mertex's wagon of 4 which stalled.  When Mertex's wagon stalled you jumped onto Mani's wagon and he was lynched. It just seemed as if you were up for any lynch Day 1.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And as I am sitting here thinking about it and re-reading, I just read where FA actually stopped Avatar from being lynched so quickly day 2, he came in and said it was going too fact. I am reconsidering my vote for him- for now. 

*unvote*


----------



## CaféAuLait

fast* not fact


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9593980 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm not saying you should change your vote. It's yours, do what you want.
> 
> I am curious why you think I'm scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have mentioned it at least once if not twice. People state you bring town together, and I'm not seeing it TBH.
> 
> 2. A post you made to Mertex where she listed her scum list and you came back to her and stated "you isolated one whole scum - Café?" Mertex questioned you on it, and your response was you did not include RD and a few others was because you saw them as a three headed entity.
> 
> 3. Post 284 you tell Mertex you already "hard claimed Vanilla Townie" Avatar calls you on this later. After Avatar pointed it out I said I did not think it was weird because I had also without thinking it might expose Masons.  *Thing is, you never claimed Vanilla Townie prior to that post. * It was almost as if you were goading Avatar to out his mason or VT role.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9499378-post284.html
> 
> I think it's weird, unless I missed this hard claim of VT from you prior  to post 284somewhere?
Click to expand...


Cafe, you aren't reading closely. You need to pay closer attention to what's being said, and who's saying it. 

And it's not just you, it's all of Town, we're gonna lose this game because NO ONE wants to work with anyone else. 

You aren't seeing me bringing Town together because the first half of Day one was wasted on the reset nonsense, and for some dumbass reason everyone decided that I rolled Scum twice in a row. My odds of rolling Scum were exactly the same as yours - 23.07%. Now if everyone gets the stupid notion out of the blue that I'm Scum, then no one's going to bloody work with me, are they? No, they aren't. By the end of Day 1 I was feeling crappy, and through most of Day 2 I was sick. MeBelle gets a pass for it, but I nearly get lynched. Jebus. Finally I start feeling better, then you decide I'm Scum - and you claim that I'm not working with Town? I've done my damnedest to work with Town and everyone's turned their backs on me. I've been treated pretty badly this whole game, and not a goddamn one of you has an excuse for it.



> 2. A post you made to Mertex where she listed her scum list and you came back to her and stated "you isolated one whole scum - Café?" Mertex questioned you on it, and your response was you did not include RD and a few others was because you saw them as a three headed entity.



That's not at all what went down.

Post 569:



> Quote: Originally Posted by Mertex
> My reads based on the Mani vote....
> 
> I know I am Town, and Miss Scarlet is history, that leaves the following people who voted for Mani:
> 
> tn, Grandma, Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou and Avatar.
> 
> MeBelle and R.D. didn't vote.
> 
> Shaitra and FA voted for me.
> 
> Cafe voted for Rosie.
> 
> One in the Mani wagon has got to be Scum. I'm leaning tn or Grandma.
> 
> MeBelle, because she didn't vote and didn't give out much to go on, and the fact that she pulled her vote from FA at the time when it was looking like it was picking up makes me suspicious that she didn't want FA going down, so I'm going to say she seems Scummy.
> 
> My last one has got to be FA. MeBelle pulling her vote off him just too suspicious to be overlooked.
> 
> So, my Scum read:
> 
> tn or Grandma, MeBelle, FA
> 
> FOS: Aye/Shaitra/Avatar
> 
> Town: All the rest I think are Town.
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Grandma
> 
> "All the rest" = Cafe.
> 
> You isolated one whole Townie?
> 
> Oy...



That's what really happened, Mertex isolated you as the lone TOWNIE. You and what I referred to as the 3 heads: Mertex, R.D., and Rosie. Mertex only picked you 4 as being Town. That means that she was accusing 7 others as being Scum : me, Avi, Aye, FA, MeBelle, Shaitra, and TN. 

Yes I did refer to them as the 3 Heads because they worked very closely together. They made excuses for one another and voted against each other's perceived enemies - Mertex voted for FA on Day 1 because he had R.D. on his friggin' FoS list! 
I think R.D. got NK'd because she started to break away from the trio.



The VT hard claim came in Posts 53, 54, 58, and 60. 


> The problem is that giving 4 of us new roles would throw off the game. 4 players (VTs) had to replace us.





> Question is... which ones?





> I very much doubt that the VT's that got "promoted" will admit to it, the new Masons would get NK'd and the new Scum would get lynched.





> (at)Wake - how many roles were switched?



You thought that only the 4 mentioned in the PM (me, Scarlet, TN, and FA) were replaced. I surmised that since we 4 were Scum and Masons we would have had to have been replaced with VTs. 

Would that not mean that we 4 were now ourselves VTs? 

In all probability simple logic should have told every player that much. But pretty much everyone (except for the real Masons, surely) spent Day 1 looking at Scarlet as a Mason, and looking at TN as VT - because there's no way he could roll Scum again, and looking at me and FA as Scum. In other words, most of Town thought/thinks 3 of us re-rolled our original roles.


----------



## Grandma

Scum has to be loving the fuckwittery. We're handing them this game on a silver platter.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Scum has to be loving the fuckwittery. We're handing them this game on a silver platter.



I bet you are loving it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

[MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]

I admit the entire reset has effed with my head- a lot. There have been several factors which drove such- or kept such going. Post 90 in BOLD letters, by Wake states RD's vote for TN was *before the game reset*.

Being curious I looked and I found RD voted for TN post 69. I did not see any other vote from RD for TN.  So I was like huh, when was the game reset then, haven't we been playing? You and I both sought clarification but never got it for how many were given new roles.  

This statement by Wake was not corrected by Wake until nearly 24 hours later and it was corrected within SDs post 93- in the tiny "reason edit section" as Wake edited her post and stated he was wrong- a whole new post should have been made by Wake IMO


Then TN states in post 124 he believes the game reset leaves a lot of room for people to have the same role twice. He knows this game, I don't know it. I assume he knows how the reset would work so one has a better chance to get the same role. 

And in post 164 after Avatar says its probably impossible for TN ( you are mentioned too somehow)  to get the same role, TN says again: 

TN 164 _"dont discount possibility" _


I've also thought you did not have to announce you were scum prior. But you did and this brought suspicion on you. So why mention it at all, I'm sure you did not want all the attention.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum has to be loving the fuckwittery. We're handing them this game on a silver platter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are loving it.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not.

I have to wonder about you, though. 

Why did you lie?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9594213 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> 
> I admit the entire reset has effed with my head- a lot. There have been several factors which drove such- or kept such going. Post 90 in BOLD letters, by Wake states RD's vote for TN was *before the game reset*.
> 
> Being curious I looked and I found RD voted for TN post 69. I did not see any other vote from RD for TN.  So I was like huh, when was the game reset then, haven't we been playing? You and I both sought clarification but never got it for how many were given new roles.
> 
> This statement by Wake was not corrected by Wake until nearly 24 hours later and it was corrected within SDs post 93- in the tiny "reason edit section" as Wake edited her post and stated he was wrong- a whole new post should have been made by Wake IMO
> 
> 
> Then TN states in post 124 he believes the game reset leaves a lot of room for people to have the same role twice. He knows this game, I don't know it. I assume he knows how the reset would work so one has a better chance to get the same role.
> 
> And in post 164 after Avatar says its probably impossible for TN ( you are mentioned too somehow)  to get the same role, TN says again:
> 
> TN 164 _"dont discount possibility" _
> 
> I've also thought you did not have to announce you were scum prior. But you did and this brought suspicion on you. So why mention it at all, I'm sure you did not want all the attention.



Everyone else - except Mertex  - knew about TN's silly mistake and the role resets. So if everyone knew about the role resets, why shouldn't I say that I was scum before the reset? It would be no different than Mani saying that he was scum in Game 2. Little did I know that people would conveniently read as much bullshit into it as possible.

Just so everyone is clear on this, the possibility of any player being a Mason is 21.07%. The possibility of a player being Scum is 21.07%. The possibility of a player being Vanilla Townie is 50.8%.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9594213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> 
> I admit the entire reset has effed with my head- a lot. There have been several factors which drove such- or kept such going. Post 90 in BOLD letters, by Wake states RD's vote for TN was *before the game reset*.
> 
> Being curious I looked and I found RD voted for TN post 69. I did not see any other vote from RD for TN.  So I was like huh, when was the game reset then, haven't we been playing? You and I both sought clarification but never got it for how many were given new roles.
> 
> This statement by Wake was not corrected by Wake until nearly 24 hours later and it was corrected within SDs post 93- in the tiny "reason edit section" as Wake edited her post and stated he was wrong- a whole new post should have been made by Wake IMO
> 
> 
> Then TN states in post 124 he believes the game reset leaves a lot of room for people to have the same role twice. He knows this game, I don't know it. I assume he knows how the reset would work so one has a better chance to get the same role.
> 
> And in post 164 after Avatar says its probably impossible for TN ( you are mentioned too somehow)  to get the same role, TN says again:
> 
> TN 164 _"dont discount possibility" _
> 
> I've also thought you did not have to announce you were scum prior. But you did and this brought suspicion on you. So why mention it at all, I'm sure you did not want all the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else - except Mertex  - knew about TN's silly mistake and the role resets. So if everyone knew about the role resets, why shouldn't I say that I was scum before the reset? It would be no different than Mani saying that he was scum in Game 2. Little did I know that people would conveniently read as much bullshit into it as possible.
> 
> Just so everyone is clear on this, the possibility of any player being a Mason is 21.07%. The possibility of a player being Scum is 21.07%. The possibility of a player being Vanilla Townie is 50.8%.
Click to expand...


I was not saying you should not say such. I was saying your stating such brought much suspicion on you- why would you.

I have been trying to stop my bias by asking myself questions, but I wonder if it's not WIFOM.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Well, the other weird thing was Mertex had no clue Avatar was hammered. Strange- since we all were sitting there waiting on a vote one way or the other. Mertex seems to be playing as if she is not in the game at times.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Mason's *


There are only 3 VT's left, and 3 scum, and you 3 masons.  

Town Mason
Town Mason
Town Mason
Vanilla Townie - R.D.
Vanilla Townie 
Vanilla Townie - Manifold
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie - Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie - ScarletRage
Vanilla Townie
Mafia Goon
Mafia Goon
Mafia Goon




I can tell you I am VT which I am sure you have read here prior. You can choose to disbelieve me, I have no control over that. I hope you believe it. This leaves 5 people for you to discern who is scum. THERE MUST BE ONE Scum selection you may have discussed last night. 

We are getting close to losing again especially if we mislynch this time around. It will leave only 4 townies left if we lynch a townie with 3 scum murdering one of us, leaving a total of 4 vs 3. I am unsure how to get this done but you all need to push your biggest hunch IMO and the last of us VT's need to follow your lead.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9594247 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9594213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
> 
> I admit the entire reset has effed with my head- a lot. There have been several factors which drove such- or kept such going. Post 90 in BOLD letters, by Wake states RD's vote for TN was *before the game reset*.
> 
> Being curious I looked and I found RD voted for TN post 69. I did not see any other vote from RD for TN.  So I was like huh, when was the game reset then, haven't we been playing? You and I both sought clarification but never got it for how many were given new roles.
> 
> This statement by Wake was not corrected by Wake until nearly 24 hours later and it was corrected within SDs post 93- in the tiny "reason edit section" as Wake edited her post and stated he was wrong- a whole new post should have been made by Wake IMO
> 
> 
> Then TN states in post 124 he believes the game reset leaves a lot of room for people to have the same role twice. He knows this game, I don't know it. I assume he knows how the reset would work so one has a better chance to get the same role.
> 
> And in post 164 after Avatar says its probably impossible for TN ( you are mentioned too somehow)  to get the same role, TN says again:
> 
> TN 164 _"dont discount possibility" _
> 
> I've also thought you did not have to announce you were scum prior. But you did and this brought suspicion on you. So why mention it at all, I'm sure you did not want all the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else - except Mertex  - knew about TN's silly mistake and the role resets. So if everyone knew about the role resets, why shouldn't I say that I was scum before the reset? It would be no different than Mani saying that he was scum in Game 2. Little did I know that people would conveniently read as much bullshit into it as possible.
> 
> Just so everyone is clear on this, the possibility of any player being a Mason is 21.07%. The possibility of a player being Scum is 21.07%. The possibility of a player being Vanilla Townie is 50.8%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not saying you should not say such. I was saying your stating such brought much suspicion on you- why would you.
> 
> I have been trying to stop my bias by asking myself questions, but I wonder if it's not WIFOM.
Click to expand...


There's so much WIFOM in this game that we're all drowning. 

Everyone thinks they're Hercule Poirot or Miss Marple, zeroing in on some tiny little detail that will solve the mystery. The reality is that the tiny little detail is often a confused memory, a meaningless human error, a comment taken the wrong way, or deliberate disinformation.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9594288 said:
			
		

> *Mason's *
> 
> 
> There are only 3 VT's left, and 3 scum, and you 3 masons.
> 
> Town Mason
> Town Mason
> Town Mason
> Vanilla Townie - R.D.
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie - Manifold
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie - Avatar4321
> Vanilla Townie - ScarletRage
> Vanilla Townie
> Mafia Goon
> Mafia Goon
> Mafia Goon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you I am VT which I am sure you have read here prior. You can choose to disbelieve me, I have no control over that. I hope you believe it. This leaves 5 people for you to discern who is scum. THERE MUST BE ONE Scum selection you may have discussed last night.
> 
> We are getting close to losing again especially if we mislynch this time around. It will leave only 4 townies left if we lynch a townie with 3 scum murdering one of us, leaving a total of 4 vs 3. I am unsure how to get this done but you all need to push your biggest hunch IMO and the last of us VT's need to follow your lead.



The Masons are clueless.


----------



## CaféAuLait

The above post leads me to this: Mertex, grandma and FA have all claimed to be VT as well as me. At least One of those three is lying or is a mason and claiming VT, which is fine. You as *masons* will know if any of them are masons though. I would start with one of those three I listed above or anyone else I may have missed hard claiming VT- if you might have discussed their being scummy last night- There can't be 4 VTs left.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9594288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mason's *
> 
> 
> There are only 3 VT's left, and 3 scum, and you 3 masons.
> 
> Town Mason
> Town Mason
> Town Mason
> Vanilla Townie - R.D.
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie - Manifold
> Vanilla Townie
> Vanilla Townie - Avatar4321
> Vanilla Townie - ScarletRage
> Vanilla Townie
> Mafia Goon
> Mafia Goon
> Mafia Goon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you I am VT which I am sure you have read here prior. You can choose to disbelieve me, I have no control over that. I hope you believe it. This leaves 5 people for you to discern who is scum. THERE MUST BE ONE Scum selection you may have discussed last night.
> 
> We are getting close to losing again especially if we mislynch this time around. It will leave only 4 townies left if we lynch a townie with 3 scum murdering one of us, leaving a total of 4 vs 3. I am unsure how to get this done but you all need to push your biggest hunch IMO and the last of us VT's need to follow your lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Masons are clueless.
Click to expand...


I hope not, because if we mislynch this time, their mason status will be known pretty darn quick. 

If we mislynch today then scum NK, that leaves us with 4 town left and 3 scum. I would bet scum would probably hit a mason next night kill given the odds. So probably 2 mason and 2 VT left. If we manage to hit scum day 4 lynch then, it's 4/2 but night falls then It's 3/2. It may be easier to weed them out by then, but it seems this vote is critical to me.


----------



## Grandma

Here's what's going on:

Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats. 
FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."

Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.

Rosie is after FA because of this from the Game 2 neighborhood:



> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.



So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.

And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, but that's how she plays, it's all good. 

Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.

And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.



Yep, that just about sums it up.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Here's what's going on:
> 
> Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats.
> FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."
> 
> Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.
> 
> Rosie is after FA because of this from the Game 2 neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.
> 
> And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, but that's how she plays, it's all good.
> 
> Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.
> 
> And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that just about sums it up.
Click to expand...



Man I laughed my ass off at you second paragraph. 

I know why Rosie is after FA, she started after me as well because I told her she was playing in the past and then called her on something she said about FA- from game 2- it was not true. 

I don't think Avatar was a scapegoat, I honestly believed his play to be terribly scummy as did several others IMO. 

I don't think I'm trying to win this on my own, I've been asking plenty of questions, throwing out suggestions, and or asking for feedback hoping for information to go on. I'm new to this, so I am unsure what else I'm to do, or how I'm supposed to interact. Heck I try to interact and or others do and we all are called scum. 

I've never said TN must be town, I think his not coming back to hammer you was or is very suspicious. 

And since you brought up Mertex -given we all have (me, you, FA and Mertex) have  all claimed to be VT, who is highest on your scumdar? There can't be 4 VT left if one is not a mason hiding behind VT claim.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum has to be loving the fuckwittery. We're handing them this game on a silver platter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are loving it.
Click to expand...


So, do tell TN, what have you been doing to ensure there is no fuckwittery? Throwing a vote on Mani then "forgetting it was there and meaning to come back to change it" when you were asked why the vote for Mani? 

Then of course your being "upset" about missing your chance to get "your biggest scum target" after you "fell asleep" (creating chaos within town) and did not hammer after claiming intent-  all the while voting for Avatar? Why just show up every once in awhile, you could have moved your vote if you truly thought Grandma was more scummy than Avatar a day prior.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm wondering though, that between MeBelle not voting and the 3 that voted for Grandma on Vote Count 2.7 - could 2 possibly be scum?



I'm not sure if that makes sense, why would they go for a no lynch? It stayed tied like that for sometime. Rd jumped and was the only reason why the lynch went through. 

Why do you think it's possible 2 scum were on Grandma. Seems to suggest almost all, if not everyone voting for avatar was town and those not voting (tn and Mebelle)  were also town.


----------



## RosieS

Who the hell isn't Grandma attacking this time? Gonna blame it on the Nyquil AGAIN, Grandma?

You are acting just as Avatar did. He turned himself around and I was not a part of lynching him once he did.

I don't think you can quit bitching long enuff to not get hung, Grandma.

Why shouldnt you get lynched just for accusing wildly and having no good reasons at all for your accusations?

Like I said she would, Cafe has moved from bussng her fellow Scum. What a surprise, not.

And FA is slimey Scum  - just as he has been revealed to be. Trust that snake? Whatever for?

I wanna hear from MeBelle and I would like reads on these 3 from Aye.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.

Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9594249 said:
			
		

> Well, the other weird thing was Mertex had no clue Avatar was hammered. Strange- since we all were sitting there waiting on a vote one way or the other. Mertex seems to be playing as if she is not in the game at times.



Cafe....you may think that everyone is sitting on their computer waiting for the next post on this game.

I have a life outside of this game.  And, yes, I didn't know Avatar had been hammered because I'm not that experienced in this game and I thought that Wake had to post the Vote Count for it to count....and I kept checking Wake's posts and there was none indicating that there were enough for a lynch.  People kept changing the votes and I didn't have time to keep checking every post to make sure who had voted for who.  If you want to use that as your gauge to figure out that I'm Scum, go ahead, and you'll be wrong again.

Use your head and look at what really went on.  MeBelle was like a deer in the headlights, didn't know what to do when she had to either vote for Grandma or Avatar.  That she decided not to vote is not Town regardless of what excuse she is giving.  She was able to send Wake a pm telling him she was sick, but she couldn't post it here?  That's BS and if you want to buy it go ahead...you're just helping us Townies lose this game.  Unless, of course, you're Scum, then you are doing a great job of trying to go for minutia.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Here's what's going on:
> 
> Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats.
> FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."
> 
> Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.
> 
> Rosie is after FA because of this from the Game 2 neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.
> 
> And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, *but that's how she plays, it's all good. *
> 
> Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.
> 
> And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that just about sums it up.
Click to expand...


And there you go....giving MeBelle a pass.  You're doing a fine job of pulling the wool over Cafe's eyes.....keep doing it, I think she'll eventually buy your BS.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?



Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> 
> *He stated if he were scum* he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.
> 
> *But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.*?
Click to expand...


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9588112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also add, the night kills follow the exact pattern FA set out in our neighborhood QT for game 3.
> By
> *He stated if he were scum* he would take out those not as vocal on the game first then move towards those who were more vocal to ensure suspicion did not fall on scum.
> 
> SR was voting here and there but really was not too vocal, she was trying to teach us how to play and I believe throwing out votes here and there but was not too forceful as to who she believed was scum, except stating she 'her biggest desire was Grandma". Her experience probably had her killed on night 1 as well.
> 
> RD, was not too vocal either, kinda quiet too with a statement here and there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.
> 
> *But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.*?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Cafe is doing just what TN did as Scum. Remember the big colorful charts? TN figured he could dazzle us with BS and it worked, didn't it.

Cafe cuts and pastes some vote counts and that makes her Town?

What makes her Scum is voting/unvoting Grandma and FA. She wants to seem to be ultra-helpful Town, but then pulls her votes very quickly so as to not bus the other two Scum.

You already know not to trust Grandma. You are correctly figuring not to trust FA.

Later on we can arm wrestle over Cafe and MeBelle, but again I say not to let MeBelle's weirdness distract you.

You and TN get a good head of steam wagon on Grandma going and I will delay, but by no means drop, FA. Watch your back- FA is a backstabbing scuzzball that Grandma and Cafe defend.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.
> 
> *But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe is doing just what TN did as Scum. Remember the big colorful charts? TN figured he could dazzle us with BS and it worked, didn't it.
> 
> Cafe cuts and pastes some vote counts and that makes her Town?
> 
> What makes her Scum is voting/unvoting Grandma and FA. She wants to seem to be ultra-helpful Town, but then pulls her votes very quickly so as to not bus the other two Scum.
> 
> You already know not to trust Grandma. You are correctly figuring not to trust FA.
> 
> Later on we can arm wrestle over Cafe and MeBelle, but again I say not to let MeBelle's weirdness distract you.
> 
> You and TN get a good head of steam wagon on Grandma going and I will delay, but by no means drop, FA. Watch your back- FA is a backstabbing scuzzball that Grandma and Cafe defend.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



I'll be glad to change my vote for now.....being that there is a wagon on FA.  If Cafe pulls her vote off FA, that will be a good indication of what you've been saying.  That many can't be wrong.

*VOTE:FA_Q2*


----------



## RosieS

Thanks, Mertex!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 3.3*​
*FA_Q2 (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792; _
*TN5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; _
*Grandma (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_

*Not Voting (4):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_

*~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1 | 3.2​


----------



## RosieS

Look at the non-voting Scum. Sheesh.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

I didn't realize that Cafe had already pulled her vote of FA.....what's with all this "Unvote"?

Didn't Wake say it wasn't necessary....all you have to do is vote for someone else, or, if it is approaching the deadline, and you still don't want to vote for anyone, which is very scummy, and why I don't understand why everyone is giving MeBelle a pass on it....then at that time say you're not voting.

This unvoting is really confusing as you have to remember who did it or have to go back and check all the posts....a very Scummy move, in my opinion.


----------



## RosieS

Agreed!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Cafe - Do you really need me to point out who I think is Scum?

Who's posting no volume? Who's doing everything they can to divide Town? Who's calling everyone Scum that disagrees with them? Who's clearly been lying?


----------



## Grandma

@MeBelle - You need to come back here and speak up.


----------



## Grandma

> Heck I try to interact and or others do and we all are called scum.



^ ^ ^ 
This.


----------



## Grandma

Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.


----------



## Grandma

Why is there a wagon on FA with no clear evidence?

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 3.3*​
> *FA_Q2 (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792; _
> *TN5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; _
> *Grandma (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).




I find it highly interesting that Mertex took her vote off someone that beyond a shadow of a doubt was working against our win condition and voted for FA.

And yet again there's someone calling me scum - someone that's been caught lying.

I'm done being a scapegoat.

Town - you have 4 people that are working hard against our win condition - MeBelle, Rosie, Mertex, and TN. 

Not all 4 can be Scum. Like I said earlier, I wouldn't be surprised if 3 were Masons. 

But certainly one is Scum, likely 2. 

Take you pick. I could vote for any of them, they're all useless to Town.


----------



## RosieS

To keep from dogpiling on you. If you would prefer, we can lynch you, instead.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Or you.


----------



## RosieS

Yeah, right. 

Ain't me who has been on an uninterrupted bitchfest.

That would be...ummm....you.

LOL

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

FA was right.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Cafe - Do you really need me to point out who I think is Scum?
> 
> Who's posting no volume? Who's doing everything they can to divide Town? Who's calling everyone Scum that disagrees with them? Who's clearly been lying?




You.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 3.3*​
> *FA_Q2 (3):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Mertex&#9792; _
> *TN5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; _
> *Grandma (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I find it highly interesting that Mertex took her vote off someone that beyond a shadow of a doubt was working against our win condition and voted for FA.*
> 
> And yet again there's someone calling me scum - someone that's been caught lying.
> 
> I'm done being a scapegoat.
> 
> Town - you have 4 people that are working hard against our win condition - MeBelle, Rosie, Mertex, and TN.
> 
> Not all 4 can be Scum. Like I said earlier, I wouldn't be surprised if 3 were Masons.
> 
> But certainly one is Scum, likely 2.
> 
> Take you pick. I could vote for any of them, they're all useless to Town.
Click to expand...


Funny, I voted for MeBelle soon after the beginning of day 3, and did you support me on it?  No, you keep saying that MeBelle sounds scummy, but when it comes to voting for her you don't follow through.  Why is that?  Because, you want to appear like you're not working with her, but your actions tell a different story.  Why don't you vote for her....I'll be glad to switch my vote back to her, but I know you won't, you're all talk.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Who the hell isn't Grandma attacking this time? Gonna blame it on the Nyquil AGAIN, Grandma?
> 
> You are acting just as Avatar did. He turned himself around and I was not a part of lynching him once he did.
> 
> I don't think you can quit bitching long enuff to not get hung, Grandma.
> 
> Why shouldnt you get lynched just for accusing wildly and having no good reasons at all for your accusations?
> 
> Like I said she would, Cafe has moved from bussng her fellow Scum. What a surprise, not.
> 
> And FA is slimey Scum  - just as he has been revealed to be. Trust that snake? Whatever for?
> 
> I wanna hear from MeBelle and I would like reads on these 3 from Aye.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



MeBelle is quiet, like she has been in the other games. I don't like that she hasn't voted. She had no problem voting in the other games, even being the hammer vote. Why the sudden stop in voting this game? Doesn't make any sense to me. It isn't helping us at all and comes off, to me, as being anti town. 

Cafe is posting and analyzing things so many different ways, it comes off as being confusing. Does it help us? At times, yes, but other times it causes confusion. Could it be intentional? Yes, if she's scum. I don't know if she is though.

FA is posting, mostly defending himself against accusations from others. Is that screaming scum? No. It's what I expect from townies. Even though you've claimed he's scum for game play in another game, he hasn't said the same about you. Several posts come off as trying to figure out who scum are. Is that a play on us? I don't know. 

Grandma I suspected early on because of the way her posts came off. She came back, apologized, and said it was because of being sick. Her posts changed from that point on, mostly in defense of herself. 

What I do know is that in the games I've played, we've always gone after our own relentlessly. Those that post, analyzing and trying to figure things out, are the ones we've wound up lynching nearly every time. How many times has that worked out for us? So far, it hasn't. The micro game is the only game where we got it right. SR was right at the beginning of this game when she mentioned content. Where is the content, and where isn't it?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Funny, I voted for MeBelle soon after the beginning of day 3, and did you support me on it?  No, you keep saying that MeBelle sounds scummy, but when it comes to voting for her you don't follow through.  Why is that?  Because, you want to appear like you're not working with her, but your actions tell a different story.  Why don't you vote for her....I'll be glad to switch my vote back to her, but I know you won't, you're all talk.



Mertex, at this point, do you really believe MeBelle is working against us? If you really believe that, I'll change my vote. Not voting the past 2 days is really bugging me.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell isn't Grandma attacking this time? Gonna blame it on the Nyquil AGAIN, Grandma?
> 
> You are acting just as Avatar did. He turned himself around and I was not a part of lynching him once he did.
> 
> I don't think you can quit bitching long enuff to not get hung, Grandma.
> 
> Why shouldnt you get lynched just for accusing wildly and having no good reasons at all for your accusations?
> 
> Like I said she would, Cafe has moved from bussng her fellow Scum. What a surprise, not.
> 
> And FA is slimey Scum  - just as he has been revealed to be. Trust that snake? Whatever for?
> 
> I wanna hear from MeBelle and I would like reads on these 3 from Aye.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle is quiet, like she has been in the other games. I don't like that she hasn't voted. She had no problem voting in the other games, even being the hammer vote. Why the sudden stop in voting this game? Doesn't make any sense to me. It isn't helping us at all and comes off, to me, as being anti town.
> 
> Cafe is posting and analyzing things so many different ways, it comes off as being confusing. Does it help us? At times, yes, but other times it causes confusion. Could it be intentional? Yes, if she's scum. I don't know if she is though.
> 
> FA is posting, mostly defending himself against accusations from others. Is that screaming scum? No. It's what I expect from townies. Even though you've claimed he's scum for game play in another game, he hasn't said the same about you. Several posts come off as trying to figure out who scum are. Is that a play on us? I don't know.
> 
> Grandma I suspected early on because of the way her posts came off. She came back, apologized, and said it was because of being sick. Her posts changed from that point on, mostly in defense of herself.
> 
> What I do know is that in the games I've played, we've always gone after our own relentlessly. Those that post, analyzing and trying to figure things out, are the ones we've wound up lynching nearly every time. How many times has that worked out for us? So far, it hasn't. The micro game is the only game where we got it right. SR was right at the beginning of this game when she mentioned content. Where is the content, and where isn't it?
Click to expand...


We haven't really been working together because, like you say,  the ones that offer up suggestions end up getting painted as the Scum.  The ones that say very little, skate off as Town, when they very well could be Scum.  That's why I think MeBelle is Scum, she doesn't say anything, and her not voting didn't help Town at all....but Grandma, Cafe and even you in some posts have made excuses for her because that's how she played before.

Cafe has also said MeBelle seemed Scummy but then she finds some obscure reason to find someone else Scummy.  Tn doesn't offer anything....just like when he was Scum, and he seems to skate away as Town by all the others.  Shaitra has been quiet, yet nobody seems to want to accuse her as being Scum.  The fact that FA hasn't said much is also reason to believe he's scum.

Maybe I better shut up, because all I get is everybody pointing their finger at me and claiming I'm scum.  Frankly, I'm not going to defend myself anymore....it doesn't seem to help, so the rest of you Townies, if you want to lose, continue to make excuses for the ones that stand out, and continue to vote for the ones that are trying to figure it out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: MeBelle*


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I voted for MeBelle soon after the beginning of day 3, and did you support me on it?  No, you keep saying that MeBelle sounds scummy, but when it comes to voting for her you don't follow through.  Why is that?  Because, you want to appear like you're not working with her, but your actions tell a different story.  Why don't you vote for her....I'll be glad to switch my vote back to her, but I know you won't, you're all talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, at this point, do you really believe MeBelle is working against us? If you really believe that, I'll change my vote. Not voting the past 2 days is really bugging me.
Click to expand...



Yes...I really do believe she is Scum.  I'm basing it on my own behavior when I was Scum.  I was afraid to vote for the same people that WS and the other Scum were voting for because I didn't want to draw attention to myself.  

If I had been in the same position as MeBelle, where Avatar could possibly have one  Scum already voting for him, and my vote would hammer him, I wouldn't have known what to do, *especially if the only other person with a wagon was Scum*....and my vote would have hammered them, too.  I would have wanted to talk to the experienced players and asked them what I should do, but Scum can't talk to each other during the day so,  I think MeBelle opted for not voting and then made up some lame excuse as to why she didn't rather than making a big mistake and hammering one that already had one Scum voting for them, or hammering one of her partners.

 That's just the way I see it, if I'm wrong, I really won't blame the rest of Town for thinking that I'm Scum....the MeBelle fiasco is the most obvious thing I have seen so far.


----------



## Mertex

*Vote:MeBelle*

Let's see if Grandma and Cafe are able to put their suspicions into action or if they are just talk.


----------



## Grandma

I've tried twice to get her in here to defend herself. If I see she's posting in the FZ tonight while blowing us off, then she'll get my vote.

Note - I'm on here VERY late at night. No one else is here. So if it comes to where mine is the hammer vote, I'll wait until 4 - 6 pm eastern time tomorrow (Sunday.)


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I've tried twice to get her in here to defend herself. If I see she's posting in the FZ tonight while blowing us off, then she'll get my vote.
> 
> Note - I'm on here VERY late at night. No one else is here. So if it comes to where mine is the hammer vote, I'll wait until 4 - 6 pm eastern time tomorrow (Sunday.)



Uh, huh, here come the excuses.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex, Shaitra lost her father a day or so ago. She voted before going off to attend the wake and funeral.

Shaitra left instructions that if she doesn't get back here in a timely fashion, Wake is to replace her.

More cannot be expected from anyone - our backbiters could take lessons from Shaitra.

I'm talking about you two, Grandma and FA.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex, Shaitra lost her father a day or so ago. She voted before going off to attend the wake and funeral.
> 
> Shaitra left instructions that if she doesn't get back here in a timely fashion, Wake is to replace her.
> 
> More cannot be expected from anyone - our backbiters could take lessons from Shaitra.
> 
> I'm talking about you two, Grandma and FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You're right, I had completely forgotten about that.  She's not high on my list of suspects, though.  Sorry.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9594249 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the other weird thing was Mertex had no clue Avatar was hammered. Strange- since we all were sitting there waiting on a vote one way or the other. Mertex seems to be playing as if she is not in the game at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe....you may think that everyone is sitting on their computer waiting for the next post on this game.
> 
> I have a life outside of this game.  And, yes, I didn't know Avatar had been hammered because I'm not that experienced in this game and I thought that Wake had to post the Vote Count for it to count....and I kept checking Wake's posts and there was none indicating that there were enough for a lynch.  People kept changing the votes and I didn't have time to keep checking every post to make sure who had voted for who.  If you want to use that as your gauge to figure out that I'm Scum, go ahead, and you'll be wrong again.
> 
> Use your head and look at what really went on.  MeBelle was like a deer in the headlights, didn't know what to do when she had to either vote for Grandma or Avatar.  That she decided not to vote is not Town regardless of what excuse she is giving.  She was able to send Wake a pm telling him she was sick, but she couldn't post it here?  That's BS and if you want to buy it go ahead...you're just helping us Townies lose this game.  Unless, of course, you're Scum, then you are doing a great job of trying to go for minutia.
Click to expand...


I'm not scum.

I pointed such out since you seem to use it quite a bit when you find someone has not been paying attention and stated they are scum or 'scum does not need to pay attention". 

I know MeBelle was like a deer in the headlights, but I've gone back and forth wondering if she is a mason- therefore the reason she did not vote- it really makes no sense in my head for scum not to vote. I'll post more about MeBelle in a minute, because I noted strange behavior between 2 players here. Which again may denote mason behavior or pure scum play on MeBells part. 

*As I said we need to ensure this vote we get it right, if we don't and lynch a townie its 4 town vs. 3 after their night kill.  *

That is why I said this vote is critical. We need to be sure.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> Who the hell isn't Grandma attacking this time? Gonna blame it on the Nyquil AGAIN, Grandma?
> 
> You are acting just as Avatar did. He turned himself around and I was not a part of lynching him once he did.
> 
> I don't think you can quit bitching long enuff to not get hung, Grandma.
> 
> Why shouldnt you get lynched just for accusing wildly and having no good reasons at all for your accusations?
> 
> Like I said she would, Cafe has moved from bussng her fellow Scum. What a surprise, not.
> 
> And FA is slimey Scum  - just as he has been revealed to be. Trust that snake? Whatever for?
> 
> I wanna hear from MeBelle and I would like reads on these 3 from Aye.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I know you are wrong about me being scum, and as far as FA you have carried this past game slight with you and have even posted about it here. 


Tell me why you think FA is scum because of something *THIS *game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's going on:
> 
> Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats.
> FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."
> 
> Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.
> 
> Rosie is after FA because of this from the Game 2 neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.
> 
> And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, *but that's how she plays, it's all good. *
> 
> Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.
> 
> And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that just about sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there you go....giving MeBelle a pass.  You're doing a fine job of pulling the wool over Cafe's eyes.....keep doing it, I think she'll eventually buy your BS.
Click to expand...


I thought that was sarcasm on Grandma's part. 


This is what I noted with MeBelle and Rosie. 

They have been too friendly this game. MeBelle has been up Rosies ass, complementing her posts, quoting posts and saying she wished she could rep them etc. In fact the latest she wonders if Rosie had not created a new USMB meme. Rosie has said prior, when I pointed out MeBelle's strange play, 'that just how MeBelle plays. Since when does Rosie defend MeBelle? Last game Rosie pointed out MeBelle's anti-town game play over and over, this time it seems to get a pass. 


I wondered if MeBelle was not ensuring a friend in Rosie and buttering her up to keep her butt in the game. Or if they may be part of the scum team. The crazy part about it is, Mebelle has not kept her vote on anyone for any period of time- does scum do that, it would seem no. 



I am trying to consider all options before I make a decision this time, as I said earlier this vote is critical we get it right.


----------



## Grandma

I've been WIFOMing like mad.

It's a pain in the ass, but I think it's better than simply knee-jerking a vote.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.



Have you flipped that Grandma? 


Like I said someone out of these three are lying about being VT:

Mertex, FA and you, Grandma. 


I am VT so one of you is lying.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I've been WIFOMing like mad.
> 
> It's a pain in the ass, but I think it's better than simply knee-jerking a vote.



I think Mertex or was it Aye had it right when one of them said, I over analyze. I'm new but Ill get there.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried twice to get her in here to defend herself. If I see she's posting in the FZ tonight while blowing us off, then she'll get my vote.
> 
> Note - I'm on here VERY late at night. No one else is here. So if it comes to where mine is the hammer vote, I'll wait until 4 - 6 pm eastern time tomorrow (Sunday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh, here come the excuses.
Click to expand...


I caught a wagon full of shit for nearly hammering Avi in Day 2, so hell yeah I'm not hammering anyone in the middle of the night.

Isn't that Scum's job?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9597973 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you flipped that Grandma?
Click to expand...


I was being semi-sarcastic.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried twice to get her in here to defend herself. If I see she's posting in the FZ tonight while blowing us off, then she'll get my vote.
> 
> Note - I'm on here VERY late at night. No one else is here. So if it comes to where mine is the hammer vote, I'll wait until 4 - 6 pm eastern time tomorrow (Sunday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh, here come the excuses.
Click to expand...


I'm leaning more towards her being a Mason and not scum, her non- voting seems more mason like and not scum like to me. 


Why would scum not vote? If she was scum she knew Avatar was town, if Grandma was town then she knew that too, so why not vote? She knows her win condition is to kill town if she is scum.  If grandma is scum then why wouldn't she vote Avatar? 


Everyone was begging her to vote and she sat there and refused to hammer over and over. 

See and here I am caught up in the WIFOM again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9597973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you flipped that Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being semi-sarcastic.
Click to expand...


Okay, since you are here, I was wondering if you were not that far off TBH, but TNs non action on you has me highly suspicious. Who is lying, one is not VT:

FA
You 
Mertex


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9597904 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell isn't Grandma attacking this time? Gonna blame it on the Nyquil AGAIN, Grandma?
> 
> You are acting just as Avatar did. He turned himself around and I was not a part of lynching him once he did.
> 
> I don't think you can quit bitching long enuff to not get hung, Grandma.
> 
> Why shouldnt you get lynched just for accusing wildly and having no good reasons at all for your accusations?
> 
> Like I said she would, Cafe has moved from bussng her fellow Scum. What a surprise, not.
> 
> And FA is slimey Scum  - just as he has been revealed to be. Trust that snake? Whatever for?
> 
> I wanna hear from MeBelle and I would like reads on these 3 from Aye.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are wrong about me being scum, and as far as FA you have carried this past game slight with you and have even posted about it here.
> 
> 
> Tell me why you think FA is scum because of something *THIS *game.
Click to expand...


I've already said why. This is the last time., out of 3 times, I will repeat for you.

First, tho' ...it hypocritical to refer to me and MeBelle from previously and then insist I only refer to THIS game.

You don't.

I said FA is Scum for voting only Avatar and beating a dead horse on Avatar. You see how that turned out. That was all he posted.

After lynching Avatar, all he has is it 'seems' this person is Scum and the other 'seems' Town.

Phoning it in, which is what Scum does. They already know who they want to kill.

Which 'seems' to be what FA is listing - who his Scum kills will be.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9597904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell isn't Grandma attacking this time? Gonna blame it on the Nyquil AGAIN, Grandma?
> 
> You are acting just as Avatar did. He turned himself around and I was not a part of lynching him once he did.
> 
> I don't think you can quit bitching long enuff to not get hung, Grandma.
> 
> Why shouldnt you get lynched just for accusing wildly and having no good reasons at all for your accusations?
> 
> Like I said she would, Cafe has moved from bussng her fellow Scum. What a surprise, not.
> 
> And FA is slimey Scum  - just as he has been revealed to be. Trust that snake? Whatever for?
> 
> I wanna hear from MeBelle and I would like reads on these 3 from Aye.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are wrong about me being scum, and as far as FA you have carried this past game slight with you and have even posted about it here.
> 
> 
> Tell me why you think FA is scum because of something *THIS *game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already said why. This is the last time., out of 3 times, I will repeat for you.
> 
> First, tho' ...it hypocritical to refer to me and MeBelle from previously and then insist I only refer to THIS game.
> 
> You don't.
> 
> I said FA is Scum for voting only Avatar and beating a dead horse on Avatar. You see how that turned out. That was all he posted.
> 
> After lynching Avatar, all he has is it 'seems' this person is Scum and the other 'seems' Town.
> 
> Phoning it in, which is what Scum does. They already know who they want to kill.
> 
> Which 'seems' to be what FA is listing - who his Scum kills will be.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I mentioned it because you are always harping on previous games. It is out of your character IMO to stop said behavior. I was wondering if you noted Mebell's compliments towards you and if you wondered if this was the norm or could it be her trying to buddy up to you to ensure she stays put because she may be scum.  

I removed my vote for FA because he actually stopped the wagon from moving forward on Day 2 on Avatar, he said he thought Avatar may be scum but did not vote and said 'this wagon is moving too quickly" and then people fell of Avatar. This is why I wanted to take a closer look at him before we end up in a probable losing situation with 4 town and 3 scum if we vote a townie out.. 


 I did not want to see a vote go through for him too soon given we have, what 4 or 5 r/l days left to decide and it only takes 6 to lynch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Mertex *


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



What makes you think TN is town Rosie?  Just wondering here. 

His and MeBelle's play is highly anti-town and perhaps scummy, why the confidence in TN now?


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9598199 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9597904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are wrong about me being scum, and as far as FA you have carried this past game slight with you and have even posted about it here.
> 
> 
> Tell me why you think FA is scum because of something *THIS *game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already said why. This is the last time., out of 3 times, I will repeat for you.
> 
> First, tho' ...it hypocritical to refer to me and MeBelle from previously and then insist I only refer to THIS game.
> 
> You don't.
> 
> I said FA is Scum for voting only Avatar and beating a dead horse on Avatar. You see how that turned out. That was all he posted.
> 
> After lynching Avatar, all he has is it 'seems' this person is Scum and the other 'seems' Town.
> 
> Phoning it in, which is what Scum does. They already know who they want to kill.
> 
> Which 'seems' to be what FA is listing - who his Scum kills will be.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned it because you are always harping on previous games. It is out of your character IMO to stop said behavior. I was wondering if you noted Mebell's compliments towards you and if you wondered if this was the norm or could it be her trying to buddy up to you to ensure she stays put because she may be scum.
> 
> I removed my vote for FA because he actually stopped the wagon from moving forward on Day 2 on Avatar, he said he thought Avatar may be scum but did not vote and said 'this wagon is moving too quickly" and then people fell of Avatar. This is why I wanted to take a closer look at him before we end up in a probable losing situation with 4 town and 3 scum if we vote a townie out..
> 
> 
> I did not want to see a vote go through for him too soon given we have, what 4 or 5 r/l days left to decide and it only takes 6 to lynch.
Click to expand...


You are doing what FA did....state you suspect people, vote for them and then unvote.

And then vote back again on the same one and think others will not note it. This is what FA did with Avatar.

I agree with Mertex that this see-saw voting unvoting on suspects is Scummy.

Stop it!

You have it backwards. MeBelle was an enemy LAST game and we had a pleasant time in the Dead Zone after both of us were dead.

THIS game I am friends with MeBelle.

Why shouldn't I be? It beats having to deal with Grandma gnawing  my ass off being her nasty Scum self THIS game!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9598380 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think TN is town Rosie?  Just wondering here.
> 
> His and MeBelle's play is highly anti-town and perhaps scummy, why the confidence in TN now?
Click to expand...


I have an ear for sincerity. Avatar's contrition was sincere.  Mertex's aggravation over being accused of being Scum this time rang true.

And TN's frustration over his really wanting to take Grandma out but failing to is honest.

The way Grandma is alienating everyone - who would not be upset with themselves when they reserved hammering her and then screwed it up?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 3.1*​
> *Mebelle60 (1):* _Mertex&#9792; _
> *TN5421 (1):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792; _
> 
> *Not Voting (7):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794; Grandma&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, Shaitra&#9792;_
> 
> *~* With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
> 3.1​



 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


Can you please check your count? We only have 9 alive, how many to lynch? If it was 11 alive 6 to lynch in day two, is it only 5 this time? 


02) CafeAuLait&#9792;
04) AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
05) tn5421&#9794;
06) FA_Q2&#9794;
09) Shaitra&#9792;
10) Grandma&#9792;
11) Mertex&#9792;
12) RosieS&#9792;
13) MeBelle60&#9792;


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9598199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already said why. This is the last time., out of 3 times, I will repeat for you.
> 
> First, tho' ...it hypocritical to refer to me and MeBelle from previously and then insist I only refer to THIS game.
> 
> You don't.
> 
> I said FA is Scum for voting only Avatar and beating a dead horse on Avatar. You see how that turned out. That was all he posted.
> 
> After lynching Avatar, all he has is it 'seems' this person is Scum and the other 'seems' Town.
> 
> Phoning it in, which is what Scum does. They already know who they want to kill.
> 
> Which 'seems' to be what FA is listing - who his Scum kills will be.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned it because you are always harping on previous games. It is out of your character IMO to stop said behavior. I was wondering if you noted Mebell's compliments towards you and if you wondered if this was the norm or could it be her trying to buddy up to you to ensure she stays put because she may be scum.
> 
> I removed my vote for FA because he actually stopped the wagon from moving forward on Day 2 on Avatar, he said he thought Avatar may be scum but did not vote and said 'this wagon is moving too quickly" and then people fell of Avatar. This is why I wanted to take a closer look at him before we end up in a probable losing situation with 4 town and 3 scum if we vote a townie out..
> 
> 
> I did not want to see a vote go through for him too soon given we have, what 4 or 5 r/l days left to decide and it only takes 6 to lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing what FA did....state you suspect people, vote for them and then unvote.
> 
> And then vote back again on the same one and think others will not note it. This is what FA did with Avatar.
> 
> I agree with Mertex that this see-saw voting unvoting on suspects is Scummy.
> 
> Stop it!
> 
> You have it backwards. MeBelle was an enemy LAST game and we had a pleasant time in the Dead Zone after both of us were dead.
> 
> THIS game I am friends with MeBelle.
> 
> Why shouldn't I be? It beats having to deal with Grandma gnawing  my ass off being her nasty Scum self THIS game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I have explained why I unvoted, there is no reason for us to rush and lynch a townie by accident. And I think the count is wrong, it would only take 5 to lynch FA. He was going to be at that number with as quick as his wagon was moving. We still have either 4 or 5 real life days to decide. I don't think it will hurt to ensure we all are on the same page for the same reasons. 

We need to be sure or we will end up with a townie dead and only 4 of us left with three scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

[MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]

I have been stuck on Grandma and FA from day 1. I want to ensure I am not biased in my decision ( a lot on day one I was biased because of the whole role reset). One of these people is lying though: 

Mertex
FA
Grandma

They all claim VT, one can't be. I am. 

Grandma has claimed over and over she is VT and in fact just posted a possible mason list which did not include her. So it makes me believe she is still claiming VT and not stating it to hide behind a mason role. 

Mertex stated she was VT from day 1 after the whole thing about the PM role reset. 

FA claimed VT and Avatar even questioned him on it. 

I am seeing where this line of reasoning ends me up. Thus my vote for Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and allow me to clarify, I don't believe Grandma to be a mason- given other posts, I did not finish my thought because I am in a hurry and on my way out.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9598515 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
> 
> I have been stuck on Grandma and FA from day 1. I want to ensure I am not biased in my decision ( a lot on day one I was biased because of the whole role reset). One of these people is lying though:
> 
> Mertex
> FA
> Grandma
> 
> They all claim VT, one can't be. I am.
> 
> Grandma has claimed over and over she is VT and in fact just posted a possible mason list which did not include her. So it makes me believe she is still claiming VT and not stating it to hide behind a mason role.
> 
> Mertex stated she was VT from day 1 after the whole thing about the PM role reset.
> 
> FA claimed VT and Avatar even questioned him on it.
> 
> I am seeing where this line of reasoning ends me up. Thus my vote for Mertex.



I disagree about Mertex. She is actively Scum seeking, even if the details escape her. LOL

Given the choice between FA and Grandma, FA is characteristically dishonest if you read that he did say I was dead so it did not matter. 

Waiting for my being gone is flat out dishonest.

So I think FA is lying and Grandma is an excessively grouchy VT.

This could change if new info appears.

I did not unvote, my vote stays the same:

* Vote: FA_ Q2 *

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: MeBelle*


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9598031 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried twice to get her in here to defend herself. If I see she's posting in the FZ tonight while blowing us off, then she'll get my vote.
> 
> Note - I'm on here VERY late at night. No one else is here. So if it comes to where mine is the hammer vote, I'll wait until 4 - 6 pm eastern time tomorrow (Sunday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh, here come the excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards her being a Mason and not scum, her non- voting seems more mason like and not scum like to me.
> 
> 
> Why would scum not vote? If she was scum she knew Avatar was town, if Grandma was town then she knew that too, so why not vote? She knows her win condition is to kill town if she is scum.  If grandma is scum then why wouldn't she vote Avatar?
> 
> 
> Everyone was begging her to vote and she sat there and refused to hammer over and over.
> 
> See and here I am caught up in the WIFOM again.
Click to expand...


Didn't you read my post where I explained it.  You seem to be missing all that I said when I explained why MeBelle did what she did.  If you don't get it from my post, you won't even if I explain it again.  Either you are Scum or just not able to comprehend.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9598515 said:
			
		

> [MENTION=18665]Rosie[/MENTION]
> 
> I have been stuck on Grandma and FA from day 1. I want to ensure I am not biased in my decision ( a lot on day one I was biased because of the whole role reset). One of these people is lying though:
> 
> Mertex
> FA
> Grandma
> 
> They all claim VT, *one can't be. I am. *
> 
> Grandma has claimed over and over she is VT and in fact just posted a possible mason list which did not include her. So it makes me believe she is still claiming VT and not stating it to hide behind a mason role.
> 
> Mertex stated she was VT from day 1 after the whole thing about the PM role reset.
> 
> FA claimed VT and Avatar even questioned him on it.
> 
> I am seeing where this line of reasoning ends me up. Thus my vote for Mertex.



Why should your word about being VT be considered more true than any of us?  I know I am Town, and your sudden move toward me makes me think that Rosie may be right.  Your acting dumb may just be a ploy and not real, as I had thought.

You have stated that you think MeBelle is Scum yet you won't cast a vote for her.  Is it you, Grandma and MeBelle?  Is that why you won't vote for any of them but just keep posting BS and unnecessary crap that we all have access to? 

Your going to all that trouble to post all the Vote Counts is just fluff...I'm sure everyone knows how to use the Bookmark feature and can bring them up if they need to, you're not being helpful, you are just taking up bandwidth.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Here's what's going on:
> 
> Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats.
> FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."
> 
> Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.
> 
> Rosie is after FA because of this from the Game 2 neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.
> 
> And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, but that's how she plays, it's all good.
> 
> Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.
> 
> And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that just about sums it up.
Click to expand...



You say I've been caught lying but never went into detail.

Why don't you do that now instead of making yourself look like a complete idiot?




			
				CaféAuLait;9594535 said:
			
		

> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum has to be loving the fuckwittery. We're handing them this game on a silver platter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are loving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, do tell TN, what have you been doing to ensure there is no fuckwittery? Throwing a vote on Mani then "forgetting it was there and meaning to come back to change it" when you were asked why the vote for Mani?
> 
> Then of course your being "upset" about missing your chance to get "your biggest scum target" after you "fell asleep" (creating chaos within town) and did not hammer after claiming intent-  all the while voting for Avatar? Why just show up every once in awhile, you could have moved your vote if you truly thought Grandma was more scummy than Avatar a day prior.
Click to expand...



You do realize I've been on "wake up in the afternoon fall asleep next morning" sleep schedule for a while, right?



RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.
> 
> *But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe is doing just what TN did as Scum. Remember the big colorful charts? TN figured he could dazzle us with BS and it worked, didn't it.
> 
> Cafe cuts and pastes some vote counts and that makes her Town?
> 
> What makes her Scum is voting/unvoting Grandma and FA. She wants to seem to be ultra-helpful Town, but then pulls her votes very quickly so as to not bus the other two Scum.
> 
> You already know not to trust Grandma. You are correctly figuring not to trust FA.
> 
> Later on we can arm wrestle over Cafe and MeBelle, but again I say not to let MeBelle's weirdness distract you.
> 
> You and TN get a good head of steam wagon on Grandma going and I will delay, but by no means drop, FA. Watch your back- FA is a backstabbing scuzzball that Grandma and Cafe defend.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


If FA flips scum, we need to have a serious look at Grandma and/or Cafe.

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> *Vote: MeBelle*



You believe MeBelle is a mason yet you vote for her.

Can you confirm scum any more?


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.



Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.


----------



## Grandma

TN, you are lying again. 

Post 1175 you say:


> I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched.



Post 1184 I out your lie:



> Who did TN vote for on Day 1? Mani. In fact TN was the first, and for a while, the only vote on Mani.
> 
> And on Day 2, Post 768 he says:
> 
> Quote:
> Near-Confirmed Scum / Lynch Pool:
> Avatar4321
> Mertex
> Who did TN vote for on Day 2? Who got lynched?
> 
> No mas pantalones.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
Click to expand...


No, CAFE said that MeBelle was a Mason. If you would have read on you would have seen where I said I was being semi-sarcastic. Cafe also said that Rosie's a Mason. That doesn't bother you?

TN, you are a real piece of work. 

If I thought MeBelle was a Mason I would not vote for her.

Players who rarely post, and who post zero content are almost always scum.

She hasn't bothered coming here to defend herself since the 7th. I even @ her in Post 1231. She has, however posted in the FZ and the Announcements forums over the last couple days, in fact she was online when I voted for her.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9598031 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried twice to get her in here to defend herself. If I see she's posting in the FZ tonight while blowing us off, then she'll get my vote.
> 
> Note - I'm on here VERY late at night. No one else is here. So if it comes to where mine is the hammer vote, I'll wait until 4 - 6 pm eastern time tomorrow (Sunday.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh, here come the excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards her being a Mason and not scum, her non- voting seems more mason like and not scum like to me.
Click to expand...

Why on earth would not voting make one seem more like a Mason than Scum.  That is utter BS.  A Mason is supposed to be helping town.  If you can explain to me why not voting helps town then you may have a point, otherwise you are blowing smoke and beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.

There is only one VT left, and it certainly can't be both of us, so you are lying.


----------



## Grandma

Correction, Cafe strongly suggested that MeBelle is a mason, and Rosie might be too. Start reading at Post 1252.

Are you normally this dishonest, or did you actually succeed in rolling Scum again?


----------



## Mertex

When I say only one VT left, I mean that is not a Mason.


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> Correction, Cafe strongly suggested that MeBelle is a mason, and Rosie might be too. Start reading at Post 1252.
> 
> Are you normally this dishonest, or did you actually succeed in rolling Scum again?



^ ^ ^ 

Comment was directed at TN.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Correction, Cafe strongly suggested that MeBelle is a mason, and Rosie might be too. Start reading at Post 1252.
> 
> Are you normally this dishonest, or did you actually succeed in rolling Scum again?



She hasn't explained why not voting makes MeBelle seem more like a Mason.  And, I'm not the one that is lying.


----------



## Mertex

Okay, sorry, I thought you were talking to me.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9598048 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9597973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you flipped that Grandma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was being semi-sarcastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, since you are here, I was wondering if you were not that far off TBH, but TNs non action on you has me highly suspicious. Who is lying, one is not VT:
> 
> FA
> You
> Mertex
Click to expand...

That is a good point - at least one of the 4 that claimed VT is not telling the truth and that likely means that they are scum.  I know I am not lying and I don't believe you are either.

Mertex has been on my scum list since the beginning and I think that she is the most likely scum at this time.  I would place the scum team as Mertex, MeBelle and Grandma.

*Vote: Mertex*

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get a VC please.  I know that I am rather close and the votes are all over the place right now.


----------



## FA_Q2

Correction: Mertex OR Mebelle and grandma.  I don't think that they are both scum because Mertex is pushing rather hard against ma - the question is which one of them is scum.  Also, who is the third?


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> TN, you are lying again.
> 
> Post 1175 you say:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you realize how upset I am at not getting one of my top scumreads lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1184 I out your lie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did TN vote for on Day 1? Mani. In fact TN was the first, and for a while, the only vote on Mani.
> 
> And on Day 2, Post 768 he says:
> 
> Quote:
> Near-Confirmed Scum / Lynch Pool:
> Avatar4321
> Mertex
> Who did TN vote for on Day 2? Who got lynched?
> 
> No mas pantalones.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You imply that reads are static that never change.  Your behavior that day propelled you above all of my other scumreads.

Please try again.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Correction, Cafe strongly suggested that MeBelle is a mason, and Rosie might be too. Start reading at Post 1252.
> 
> Are you normally this dishonest, or did you actually succeed in rolling Scum again?






tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's going on:
> 
> Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats.
> FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."
> 
> Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.
> 
> Rosie is after FA because of this from the *Game 2 neighborhood*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.
> 
> And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, but that's how she plays, it's all good.
> 
> Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.
> 
> And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that just about sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say I've been caught lying but never went into detail.
> 
> Why don't you do that now instead of making yourself look like a complete idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize I've been on "wake up in the afternoon fall asleep next morning" sleep schedule for a while, right?
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe is doing just what TN did as Scum. Remember the big colorful charts? TN figured he could dazzle us with BS and it worked, didn't it.
> 
> Cafe cuts and pastes some vote counts and that makes her Town?
> 
> What makes her Scum is voting/unvoting Grandma and FA. She wants to seem to be ultra-helpful Town, but then pulls her votes very quickly so as to not bus the other two Scum.
> 
> You already know not to trust Grandma. You are correctly figuring not to trust FA.
> 
> Later on we can arm wrestle over Cafe and MeBelle, but again I say not to let MeBelle's weirdness distract you.
> 
> You and TN get a good head of steam wagon on Grandma going and I will delay, but by no means drop, FA. Watch your back- FA is a backstabbing scuzzball that Grandma and Cafe defend.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If FA flips scum, we need to have a serious look at Grandma and/or Cafe.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
Click to expand...




tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
Click to expand...


Keep trying to lie your way out.  I find it amusing.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Cafe strongly suggested that MeBelle is a mason, and Rosie might be too. Start reading at Post 1252.
> 
> Are you normally this dishonest, or did you actually succeed in rolling Scum again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't explained why not voting makes MeBelle seem more like a Mason.  And, I'm not the one that is lying.
Click to expand...


I didn't say _you_ were lying, I was talking to TN. TN lied.

And I'm curious about the whole Mason thing too. Why on earth would anyone out the Masons? That is SO playing against Town's win condition.

I'm getting a very bad gut feeling about Cafe.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> You imply that reads are static that never change.  Your behavior that day propelled you above all of my other scumreads.
> 
> Please try again.



So you are saying that having the flu is a scumread?

Bullshit.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9598048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being semi-sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you are here, I was wondering if you were not that far off TBH, but TNs non action on you has me highly suspicious. Who is lying, one is not VT:
> 
> FA
> You
> Mertex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good point - at least one of the 4 that claimed VT is not telling the truth and that likely means that they are scum.  I know I am not lying and I don't believe you are either.
> 
> Mertex has been on my scum list since the beginning and I think that she is the most likely scum at this time.  I would place the scum team as Mertex, MeBelle and Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get a VC please.  I know that I am rather close and the votes are all over the place right now.
Click to expand...



You know, Rosie may be right after all.  Grandma has been trying to protect you and you haven't been saying much.  I guess MeBelle will have to wait.  After reading the last few pages I'm really beginning to think that the Scum team is  You, Grandma and Cafe.  

*Vote:FA_Q2*


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
Click to expand...


Keep trying to lie your way out.  I find it amusing.[/QUOTE]

So why not explain your lie?
You voted for the ones that you wanted, but I was at the top of your list?

No. Avi and Mertex were.

Why didn't you hammer me when you had the chance? 

Is it because you knew that both Avi and I were Town? I think so.

Reading sarcasm is clearly beyond you. Good to know that you're devoid of a sense of humor. 

Anyone can see that my top scumreads are just that and nothing more. What the hell idiot outs masons, you dumbass?

In fact, if I were to do something that awful, it would likely be in oversized, flaming red capslock.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9598048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since you are here, I was wondering if you were not that far off TBH, but TNs non action on you has me highly suspicious. Who is lying, one is not VT:
> 
> FA
> You
> Mertex
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point - at least one of the 4 that claimed VT is not telling the truth and that likely means that they are scum.  I know I am not lying and I don't believe you are either.
> 
> Mertex has been on my scum list since the beginning and I think that she is the most likely scum at this time.  I would place the scum team as Mertex, MeBelle and Grandma.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] can we get a VC please.  I know that I am rather close and the votes are all over the place right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Rosie may be right after all.  Grandma has been trying to protect you and you haven't been saying much.  I guess MeBelle will have to wait.  After reading the last few pages I'm really beginning to think that the Scum team is  You, Grandma and Cafe.
> 
> *Vote:FA_Q2*
Click to expand...


It wasn't so much protection as pointing out failed scumreads. 

There's a hell of a lot of that going on in this game.


----------



## Grandma

btw, that's not an OMGUS vote again, is it Mertex?


----------



## Grandma

That puts FA at L-1.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9598031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh, here come the excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards her being a Mason and not scum, her non- voting seems more mason like and not scum like to me.
> 
> 
> Why would scum not vote? If she was scum she knew Avatar was town, if Grandma was town then she knew that too, so why not vote? She knows her win condition is to kill town if she is scum.  If grandma is scum then why wouldn't she vote Avatar?
> 
> 
> Everyone was begging her to vote and she sat there and refused to hammer over and over.
> 
> See and here I am caught up in the WIFOM again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you read my post where I explained it.  You seem to be missing all that I said when I explained why MeBelle did what she did.  If you don't get it from my post, you won't even if I explain it again.  Either you are Scum or just not able to comprehend.
Click to expand...


Just because I have a different opinion of it than you does not mean I can't "comprehend," <insert gigantic rolly eyes here>  what *you* state *you* would have done if you had not played and were scum for the first time. I tossed it to you in a different manner to see if you might see it with new eyes. Instead you go for the insults again. Sheesh. 

Mebelle is not stupid, she would know what she was supposed to do as scum and what her win condition is. I threw something out at you to see what you may think. As I said it makes no sense  for Mebelle not to  hammer either.

There were people begging/telling her to vote to include *Grandma, Avatar and myself*. *Grandma told her to vote over and over- one would think if Grandma was scum then Mebelle would have listened if Mebelle were scum and "did not know how to play 'if she was new at being scum', as you suggest.* 

Her play has me terribly confounding and screams anti-town but I am not sure if it screams scum- yet.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> btw, that's not an OMGUS vote again, is it Mertex?



No, it isn't.  It finally dawned on me that FA and Cafe are working together....what a coincidence that both of them would all of a sudden turn on me.....I have suspected FA early on,  and I should have realized that Rosie was on to something.  You called Rosie, me and R.D. the three headed monster, well, R.D. flipped town and proved your were just blowing smoke.

If you change your vote to me, it will be all to obvious.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9598031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh, here come the excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards her being a Mason and not scum, her non- voting seems more mason like and not scum like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why on earth would not voting make one seem more like a Mason than Scum.  That is utter BS.  A Mason is supposed to be helping town.  If you can explain to me why not voting helps town then you may have a point, otherwise you are blowing smoke and beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.
> 
> There is only one VT left, and it certainly can't be both of us, so you are lying.
Click to expand...


Because she believed BOTH Grandma and Avatar to be town, that is how a mason could help town by not voting out a townie- thus she had not idea who or how to vote. 

There are *3* VT's left. 3 masons and 3 scum. IF we make the wrong choice and lynch a townie we are left with 4 town and 3 scum. 

You claimed
FA claimed 
Grandma claimed

I am VT and one of the above is lying.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9599718 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9598031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards her being a Mason and not scum, her non- voting seems more mason like and not scum like to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would not voting make one seem more like a Mason than Scum.  That is utter BS.  A Mason is supposed to be helping town.  If you can explain to me why not voting helps town then you may have a point, otherwise you are blowing smoke and beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.
> 
> There is only one VT left, and it certainly can't be both of us, so you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because she believed BOTH Grandma and Avatar to be town, that is how a mason could help town by not voting out a townie- thus she had not idea who or how to vote.
> 
> There are *3* VT's left. 3 masons and 3 scum. IF we make the wrong choice and lynch a townie we are left with 4 town and 3 scum.
> 
> You claimed
> FA claimed
> Grandma claimed
> 
> I am VT and one of the above is lying.
Click to expand...


Well, you may be right about MeBelle, but then, that only points the finger at you/Grandma and FA, because I know I am not lying.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, Cafe strongly suggested that MeBelle is a mason, and Rosie might be too. Start reading at Post 1252.
> 
> Are you normally this dishonest, or did you actually succeed in rolling Scum again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't explained why not voting makes MeBelle seem more like a Mason.  And, I'm not the one that is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say _you_ were lying, I was talking to TN. TN lied.
> 
> And I'm curious about the whole Mason thing too. Why on earth would anyone out the Masons? That is SO playing against Town's win condition.
> 
> I'm getting a very bad gut feeling about Cafe.
Click to expand...


Oh, please Grandma- now you are sitting there trying to trash me now? 

I was very clear in my last several posts. Mertex wanted to vote Mebelle out and because I disagreed with her reasoning, according to her I am scummy. I guessed Mebelle might be a mason and thus she many not have wanted to vote out townies ( You included in that statement along with Avatar)  and all of a sudden I'm scum? Nice way to save your own ass. LOL Seems like I have been right since day one. 

This vote is  critical, if we vote out a townie  we are at 4 town and 3 scum. I don't want to see us lose an innocent. I've also stated next time scum kill, the odds are they will hit a mason and we might hit one too by lynching the wrong person. To be quite frank I was going to discuss if Masons should be claiming when I saw TN next since he knows the game. It will ensure we know who not to look at given the fact it will be 4/3 and on our way to another town loss if we vote the wrong person this time. Odds are they will hit masons. Next vote/day if we don't hit scum, the game is over for us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9599718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would not voting make one seem more like a Mason than Scum.  That is utter BS.  A Mason is supposed to be helping town.  If you can explain to me why not voting helps town then you may have a point, otherwise you are blowing smoke and beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.
> 
> There is only one VT left, and it certainly can't be both of us, so you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she believed BOTH Grandma and Avatar to be town, that is how a mason could help town by not voting out a townie- thus she had not idea who or how to vote.
> 
> There are *3* VT's left. 3 masons and 3 scum. IF we make the wrong choice and lynch a townie we are left with 4 town and 3 scum.
> 
> You claimed
> FA claimed
> Grandma claimed
> 
> I am VT and one of the above is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you may be right about MeBelle, but then, that only points the finger at you/Grandma and FA, because I know I am not lying.
Click to expand...


I don't know if I am right about her, I was trying to bounce a different reason off of you. The only reason I thought of it was because she did not vote day 1 either. Maybe she thought she was helping town because she was unsure about Mani? She also pulled her vote off of FA 'because she felt sorry for him" and because he was not 'defending himself". I was trying to make sense of those statements as well.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe and Mertex, neither one of you influenced my vote for MeBelle. She's a low-volume, no-content poster that refused to vote both Days.

Then, despite my having sent an @ her way, she refused to come in here and defend herself, even though she's been posting all over the rest of the site.

Never in any of the games I've seen has anyone flipped Town after that kind of crap. 

Think ZZZX.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe and Mertex, neither one of you influenced my vote for MeBelle. She's a low-volume, no-content poster that refused to vote both Days.
> 
> Then, despite my having sent an @ her way, she refused to come in here and defend herself, even though she's been posting all over the rest of the site.
> 
> Never in any of the games I've seen has anyone flipped Town after that kind of crap.
> 
> Think ZZZX.



I have mentioned her as well, not this day but day 2, with questions and never got an answer. As I said earlier, I wanted to ensure we are looking at every option. So we don't hit and innocent, this is why I wondered if she might be a mason and thus her erratic behavior. And if we lynch the wrong person we might hit a mason, or given there will be 2 VT and 3 masons if we don't, the odds are scum will and there will only be 4 of use left anyway. This is the only reason I mentioned she might be mason, it seems as if it is inevitable it will come out soon if we screw up again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Yes, I agree, ZZZX, I compared her to him sometime during day 2. 


I was also  wondering it the mason dynamic had been one of the reasons this game reads weird.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9599789 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe and Mertex, neither one of you influenced my vote for MeBelle. She's a low-volume, no-content poster that refused to vote both Days.
> 
> Then, despite my having sent an @ her way, she refused to come in here and defend herself, even though she's been posting all over the rest of the site.
> 
> Never in any of the games I've seen has anyone flipped Town after that kind of crap.
> 
> Think ZZZX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mentioned her as well, not this day but day 2, with questions and never got an answer. As I said earlier, I wanted to ensure we are looking at every option. So we don't hit and innocent, this is why I wondered if she might be a mason and thus her erratic behavior. And if we lynch the wrong person we might hit a mason, or given there will be 2 VT and 3 masons if we don't, the odds are scum will and there will only be 4 of use left anyway. This is the only reason I mentioned she might be mason, it seems as if it is inevitable it will come out soon if we screw up again.
Click to expand...


If she were a Mason I would think the other Masons would try to defend her somehow.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9599791 said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree, ZZZX, I compared her to him sometime during day 2.
> 
> 
> I was also  wondering it the mason dynamic had been one of the reasons this game reads weird.



They don't appear to be finding Scum all that well.

Maybe their "neighborhood" is like Ropey's, Mani's and Wolfie's?


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's going on:
> 
> Mani and Avi were convenient scapegoats.
> FA and I are likely the next two to go to the gallows on bullshit "evidence."
> 
> Mertex is acting like the love child of Kim Jong Un and Sarah Palin, spewing propaganda from the Ministry Of Truth, and everyone's drinking that KoolAid by the gallon.
> 
> Rosie is after FA because of this from the Game 2 neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see anything that Rosie stated that needs to be outed anyway. Basically her contributions can be chalked up to claiming that we are playing incorrectly, she is better than we are, she knows more than we do and that she is supreme. All while being hopelessly incorrect.
> IOW, she plays like an idiot and I dont see any real gains in discussing her thoughts on the game so far. It would be different IF she bothered to reveal any uses for her PR role but alas, that information is dead with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's all butthurt and trying to get him lynched, going on about how slimey he is. But that's okay, she's not a problem, that's just how Rosie plays.
> 
> And there's MeBelle, who hasn't made a single contributing post and and refuses to vote, but that's how she plays, it's all good.
> 
> Then there's TN, that threw the game and caused the reset and has been caught lying, but that's okay, he's gotta be Town.
> 
> And Cafe, Aye, and Shaitra kinda sorta acknowledge each other's presence while trying to figure out how to win on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that just about sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say I've been caught lying but never went into detail.
> 
> Why don't you do that now instead of making yourself look like a complete idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize I've been on "wake up in the afternoon fall asleep next morning" sleep schedule for a while, right?
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe is doing just what TN did as Scum. Remember the big colorful charts? TN figured he could dazzle us with BS and it worked, didn't it.
> 
> Cafe cuts and pastes some vote counts and that makes her Town?
> 
> What makes her Scum is voting/unvoting Grandma and FA. She wants to seem to be ultra-helpful Town, but then pulls her votes very quickly so as to not bus the other two Scum.
> 
> You already know not to trust Grandma. You are correctly figuring not to trust FA.
> 
> Later on we can arm wrestle over Cafe and MeBelle, but again I say not to let MeBelle's weirdness distract you.
> 
> You and TN get a good head of steam wagon on Grandma going and I will delay, but by no means drop, FA. Watch your back- FA is a backstabbing scuzzball that Grandma and Cafe defend.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If FA flips scum, we need to have a serious look at Grandma and/or Cafe.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2*
Click to expand...


I would not know you schedule, why would I? it still does not seem to answer why you are not here a little more. Maybe I missed something?  Sorry. 

And if FA does not flip scum we are screwed IMO. We will have to hit both remaining scum back to back  to win, without making a single mistake- unless I am counting wrong.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9599791 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, ZZZX, I compared her to him sometime during day 2.
> 
> 
> I was also  wondering it the mason dynamic had been one of the reasons this game reads weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't appear to be finding Scum all that well.
> 
> Maybe their "neighborhood" is like Ropey's, Mani's and Wolfie's?
Click to expand...


Perhaps. Or perhaps  I am not cut out for this game. I get lost in WIFOM is seems, or I just think of too many possibilities. I thought weighing them all out may ensure we are correct- because we seem to be on a losing path if we vote wrong this time. I don't see any way around it. 

4/3  if we are wrong this vote. 
if we catch a scum next vote it will be 
2/2
catch one more scum it will be 1/1 and scum will have the night kill and town loses. 

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Grandma

This has been a crazy evening. My reads list got turned inside out. I'm going to have to make a new one.


----------



## Grandma

I think we can go 6 days if we kill 2 Scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9599813 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9599791 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree, ZZZX, I compared her to him sometime during day 2.
> 
> 
> I was also  wondering it the mason dynamic had been one of the reasons this game reads weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't appear to be finding Scum all that well.
> 
> Maybe their "neighborhood" is like Ropey's, Mani's and Wolfie's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps. Or perhaps  I am not cut out for this game. I get lost in WIFOM is seems, or I just think of too many possibilities. I thought weighing them all out may ensure we are correct- because we seem to be on a losing path if we vote wrong this time. I don't see any way around it.
> 
> 4/3  if we are wrong this vote.
> if we catch a scum next vote it will be
> 2/2
> catch one more scum it will be 1/1 and scum will have the night kill and town loses.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
Click to expand...


If we fail this vote (and it looks to be going that way) then we are going to be at 4/3 as you state.  That makes it lylo tomorrow.  IF we catch scum tomorrow though that puts us 3/2 not 2/2 as you stated.  Then 2/1 and then the win.  That means that we only have one day where we can miss though - after that every lynch MUST be scum.  

On a more positive note: IF we manage to hit scum and they fail to take out a mason then we have this game in the bag - the masons will almost be able to lynch on their own making the selection fairly easy for town.  IF.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trying to lie your way out.  I find it amusing.
Click to expand...


So why not explain your lie?
You voted for the ones that you wanted, but I was at the top of your list?

No. Avi and Mertex were.

Why didn't you hammer me when you had the chance? 

Is it because you knew that both Avi and I were Town? I think so.

Reading sarcasm is clearly beyond you. Good to know that you're devoid of a sense of humor. 

Anyone can see that my top scumreads are just that and nothing more. *What the hell idiot outs masons, you dumbass?*

In fact, if I were to do something that awful, it would likely be in oversized, flaming red capslock.[/QUOTE]

That would be you.


----------



## tn5421

Busted Quotes above, beware


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying to lie your way out.  I find it amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why not explain your lie?
> You voted for the ones that you wanted, but I was at the top of your list?
> 
> No. Avi and Mertex were.
> 
> Why didn't you hammer me when you had the chance?
> 
> Is it because you knew that both Avi and I were Town? I think so.
> 
> Reading sarcasm is clearly beyond you. Good to know that you're devoid of a sense of humor.
> 
> Anyone can see that my top scumreads are just that and nothing more. *What the hell idiot outs masons, you dumbass?*
> 
> In fact, if I were to do something that awful, it would likely be in oversized, flaming red capslock.
Click to expand...


That would be you.[/QUOTE]

Quote this correctly please.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Busted Quotes above, beware



Everything goes too far out of context, they need to be fixed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protecting the Masons is a goal, but as bad as this game's going it wouldn't surprise me if they were Rosie, MeBelle, and TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, CAFE said that MeBelle was a Mason. If you would have read on you would have seen where I said I was being semi-sarcastic. Cafe also said that Rosie's a Mason. That doesn't bother you?
> 
> TN, you are a real piece of work.
> 
> If I thought MeBelle was a Mason I would not vote for her.
> 
> Players who rarely post, and who post zero content are almost always scum.
> 
> She hasn't bothered coming here to defend herself since the 7th. I even @ her in Post 1231. She has, however posted in the FZ and the Announcements forums over the last couple days, in fact she was online when I voted for her.
Click to expand...


You know what?? This is BS Grandma. You keep doing this. You have done it with Mertex, Avatar and now me. You keep doing this _'but they did it too_" or did something similar and it seems to be directed at TN -a lot. Something like 'But Mertex did not know about the PMs, why am I reading scum and not mertex"? Or something like "Café mentioned mason's, why am I the suspicious one"- type posts. 

Anything to take the spotlight off of you. 

4 people claimed VT. I am a VT. 

This leaves 3.

Mertex
FA 
You, Grandma



1 of you three-  has to be lying and I'm going with you. 


Additionally, at the beginning of this day, people were suspecting you and you said this "day was not about you or mertex, but it was about those playing anti-town" then steered suspicion towards MeBelle and TN. Sure they are playing anti-town but someone lied and that someone is scum and I aim to figure out who. 


*Vote Grandma*


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9599813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't appear to be finding Scum all that well.
> 
> Maybe their "neighborhood" is like Ropey's, Mani's and Wolfie's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. Or perhaps  I am not cut out for this game. I get lost in WIFOM is seems, or I just think of too many possibilities. I thought weighing them all out may ensure we are correct- because we seem to be on a losing path if we vote wrong this time. I don't see any way around it.
> 
> 4/3  if we are wrong this vote.
> if we catch a scum next vote it will be
> 2/2
> catch one more scum it will be 1/1 and scum will have the night kill and town loses.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we fail this vote (and it looks to be going that way) then we are going to be at 4/3 as you state.  That makes it lylo tomorrow.  IF we catch scum tomorrow though that puts us 3/2 not 2/2 as you stated.  Then 2/1 and then the win.  That means that we only have one day where we can miss though - after that every lynch MUST be scum.
> 
> On a more positive note: IF we manage to hit scum and they fail to take out a mason then we have this game in the bag - the masons will almost be able to lynch on their own making the selection fairly easy for town.  IF.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I thought I messed it up somehow. 

That is a big IF. The way we are going we may end up lynching our own masons and the odds point to just 4 of us being left after scum vote at night, a mason will be hit for sure. I don't think there is any way around it TBH.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9599904 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you said you think MeBelle is a mason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, CAFE said that MeBelle was a Mason. If you would have read on you would have seen where I said I was being semi-sarcastic. Cafe also said that Rosie's a Mason. That doesn't bother you?
> 
> TN, you are a real piece of work.
> 
> If I thought MeBelle was a Mason I would not vote for her.
> 
> Players who rarely post, and who post zero content are almost always scum.
> 
> She hasn't bothered coming here to defend herself since the 7th. I even @ her in Post 1231. She has, however posted in the FZ and the Announcements forums over the last couple days, in fact she was online when I voted for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what?? This is BS Grandma. You keep doing this. You have done it with Mertex, Avatar and now me. You keep doing this _'but they did it too_" or did something similar and it seems to be directed at TN -a lot. Something like 'But Mertex did not know about the PMs, why am I reading scum and not mertex"? Or something like "Café mentioned mason's, why am I the suspicious one"- type posts.
> 
> Anything to take the spotlight off of you.
> 
> 4 people claimed VT. I am a VT.
> 
> This leaves 3.
> 
> Mertex
> FA
> You, Grandma
> 
> 1 of you three-  has to be lying and I'm going with you.
> 
> Additionally, at the beginning of this day, people were suspecting you and you said this "day was not about you or mertex, but it was about those playing anti-town" then steered suspicion towards MeBelle and TN. Sure they are playing anti-town but someone lied and that someone is scum and I aim to figure out who.
> 
> *Vote Grandma*
Click to expand...


No, I'm not doing it to take the spotlight off myself. I'm doing it because you can't say "this is a scumread for X but it's not a scumread for Y." 
I'm seeing way too much of that, and not just on me. Something else I'm seeing is players trying to "make it fit," distorting what might be evidence into a shape to fit the desired scum instead of the actual scum. 

As for the Me & Mertex War, look at the end of Day 2. How many players were looking at TN and MeBelle? *ALL OF US.* I in on Day 3 expecting to settle the matter of TN and MeBelle, but somehow during the Night those two became moot points. That does not in any way make me scum. It doesn't fit.

And, Cafe YOU are the one that directly suggested that MeBelle and Rosie are Masons. There's a big difference between a sarcastic joke and trying to stop a lynching while outing the PRs.

As for the lying, is there a snowball's chance that one who claimed VT might maybe possibly be a Mason that's hiding behind a fake claim? You didn't think of that?

How many times the votes gonna change this Day? I'm having trouble keeping track.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9599904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, CAFE said that MeBelle was a Mason. If you would have read on you would have seen where I said I was being semi-sarcastic. Cafe also said that Rosie's a Mason. That doesn't bother you?
> 
> TN, you are a real piece of work.
> 
> If I thought MeBelle was a Mason I would not vote for her.
> 
> Players who rarely post, and who post zero content are almost always scum.
> 
> She hasn't bothered coming here to defend herself since the 7th. I even @ her in Post 1231. She has, however posted in the FZ and the Announcements forums over the last couple days, in fact she was online when I voted for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?? This is BS Grandma. You keep doing this. You have done it with Mertex, Avatar and now me. You keep doing this _'but they did it too_" or did something similar and it seems to be directed at TN -a lot. Something like 'But Mertex did not know about the PMs, why am I reading scum and not mertex"? Or something like "Café mentioned mason's, why am I the suspicious one"- type posts.
> 
> Anything to take the spotlight off of you.
> 
> 4 people claimed VT. I am a VT.
> 
> This leaves 3.
> 
> Mertex
> FA
> You, Grandma
> 
> 1 of you three-  has to be lying and I'm going with you.
> 
> Additionally, at the beginning of this day, people were suspecting you and you said this "day was not about you or mertex, but it was about those playing anti-town" then steered suspicion towards MeBelle and TN. Sure they are playing anti-town but someone lied and that someone is scum and I aim to figure out who.
> 
> *Vote Grandma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing it to take the spotlight off myself. I'm doing it because you can't say "this is a scumread for X but it's not a scumread for Y."
> I'm seeing way too much of that, and not just on me. Something else I'm seeing is players trying to "make it fit," distorting what might be evidence into a shape to fit the desired scum instead of the actual scum.
> 
> As for the Me & Mertex War, look at the end of Day 2. How many players were looking at TN and MeBelle? *ALL OF US.* I in on Day 3 expecting to settle the matter of TN and MeBelle, but somehow during the Night those two became moot points. That does not in any way make me scum. It doesn't fit.
> 
> And, Cafe YOU are the one that directly suggested that MeBelle and Rosie are Masons. There's a big difference between a sarcastic joke and trying to stop a lynching while outing the PRs.
> 
> As for the lying, *is there a snowball's chance that one who claimed VT might maybe possibly be a Mason that's hiding behind a fake claim? You didn't think of that?*
> How many times the votes gonna change this Day? I'm having trouble keeping track.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added) 

I already said that Grandma. Scroll back. I voted for Mertex for a reason, you don't need to know why, but I got the information I was seeking. 

I will address the rest of your post in a second post below this one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9599904 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, CAFE said that MeBelle was a Mason. If you would have read on you would have seen where I said I was being semi-sarcastic. Cafe also said that Rosie's a Mason. That doesn't bother you?
> 
> TN, you are a real piece of work.
> 
> If I thought MeBelle was a Mason I would not vote for her.
> 
> Players who rarely post, and who post zero content are almost always scum.
> 
> She hasn't bothered coming here to defend herself since the 7th. I even @ her in Post 1231. She has, however posted in the FZ and the Announcements forums over the last couple days, in fact she was online when I voted for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?? This is BS Grandma. You keep doing this. You have done it with Mertex, Avatar and now me. You keep doing this _'but they did it too_" or did something similar and it seems to be directed at TN -a lot. Something like 'But Mertex did not know about the PMs, why am I reading scum and not mertex"? Or something like "Café mentioned mason's, why am I the suspicious one"- type posts.
> 
> Anything to take the spotlight off of you.
> 
> 4 people claimed VT. I am a VT.
> 
> This leaves 3.
> 
> Mertex
> FA
> You, Grandma
> 
> 1 of you three-  has to be lying and I'm going with you.
> 
> Additionally, at the beginning of this day, people were suspecting you and you said this "day was not about you or mertex, but it was about those playing anti-town" then steered suspicion towards MeBelle and TN. Sure they are playing anti-town but someone lied and that someone is scum and I aim to figure out who.
> 
> *Vote Grandma*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not doing it to take the spotlight off myself. I'm doing it because you can't say "this is a scumread for X but it's not a scumread for Y."
> I'm seeing way too much of that, and not just on me. Something else I'm seeing is players trying to "make it fit," distorting what might be evidence into a shape to fit the desired scum instead of the actual scum.
> 
> As for the Me & Mertex War, look at the end of Day 2. How many players were looking at TN and MeBelle? *ALL OF US.* I in on Day 3 expecting to settle the matter of TN and MeBelle, but somehow during the Night those two became moot points. That does not in any way make me scum. It doesn't fit.
> 
> And, Cafe YOU are the one that directly suggested that MeBelle and Rosie are Masons. There's a big difference between a sarcastic joke and trying to stop a lynching while outing the PRs.
> 
> As for the lying, is there a snowball's chance that one who claimed VT might maybe possibly be a Mason that's hiding behind a fake claim? You didn't think of that?
> 
> How many times the votes gonna change this Day? I'm having trouble keeping track.
Click to expand...


I did not suggest Rosie was a mason, I was suggesting Mebelle may be cozying up to Rosie to stay in the game and Rosie fell for it hook line and sinker and this created a strange dynamic between the two and Rosie may not be noting what was happening. I think I even brought it up to Rosie as well.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 3.4*​
*FA_Q2 (4):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
*MeBelle60 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
*Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_ 

*Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792; _

*~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Confusion creates chaos. Chaos brings more confusion. People start second guessing themselves, and in the process, they start trying to get others to see things their way instead of what's directly in front of them. By that time, people don't know who or what to believe. Townies attack each other, bringing forth another easy win for Scum. Is this what we're going for in this game, again? From what I've been reading, it is. It's easy to attack those that participate; those that don't add much of anything are usually the ones forgotten in all the chaos. I wonder if they're laughing while reading through all the crap that's thrown around in this game.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Confusion creates chaos. Chaos brings more confusion. People start second guessing themselves, and in the process, they start trying to get others to see things their way instead of what's directly in front of them. By that time, people don't know who or what to believe. Townies attack each other, bringing forth another easy win for Scum. Is this what we're going for in this game, again? From what I've been reading, it is. It's easy to attack those that participate; those that don't add much of anything are usually the ones forgotten in all the chaos. I wonder if they're laughing while reading through all the crap that's thrown around in this game.



The other side of this coin is the "I won't wagon" syndrome. That is - the frequent changing of votes and/or unvoting, and nominating and voting for an outlier just so "things can be slowed down".

Either you want to play or you don't. Both not showing up and voting/unvoting are trying to impede the game, not further it.

There are way too many accusations of acting "anti-Town". I suggest the term ought to be limited to the non-voters and compulsive voting/unvoting players, alone.

Either play or stay away. Either stay with your choice or stay away.

Some phrase about a pot and excrement is apropos of both types of anti-Townies.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Confusion creates chaos. Chaos brings more confusion. People start second guessing themselves, and in the process, they start trying to get others to see things their way instead of what's directly in front of them. By that time, people don't know who or what to believe. Townies attack each other, bringing forth another easy win for Scum. Is this what we're going for in this game, again? From what I've been reading, it is. It's easy to attack those that participate; those that don't add much of anything are usually the ones forgotten in all the chaos. I wonder if they're laughing while reading through all the crap that's thrown around in this game.



I know, and I knew that changing my vote again was going to seem like chaos, but it just dawned on me that I might have been misapplying my logic thinking that MeBelle was Scum when I should have been looking at her in a different light.  

It's not easy to distinguish Scum from Town because Scum is lying and telling us they are Town.  I was wondering what good were the Masons if they couldn't get a message out to the rest of us - and then it dawned on me that they were, I just had to look hard and use logic....I don't know if it  might be a good time for one of them to claim the role, since this lynch is very important.  I may have misunderstood the hints. 

If a mason were to claim the role, Scum may end up killing them the next night, but at least we would have an idea of who is lying and we could end up killing one Scum before they did one of our masons in....then all we have to do is look at that one person's alignments to determine who the other two are.  

I think I figured it out, but I may be wrong.  There is really no way to know without hints.

I don't think Grandma or Cafe are going to vote for FA.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusion creates chaos. Chaos brings more confusion. People start second guessing themselves, and in the process, they start trying to get others to see things their way instead of what's directly in front of them. By that time, people don't know who or what to believe. Townies attack each other, bringing forth another easy win for Scum. Is this what we're going for in this game, again? From what I've been reading, it is. It's easy to attack those that participate; those that don't add much of anything are usually the ones forgotten in all the chaos. I wonder if they're laughing while reading through all the crap that's thrown around in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and I knew that changing my vote again was going to seem like chaos, but it just dawned on me that I might have been misapplying my logic thinking that MeBelle was Scum when I should have been looking at her in a different light.
> 
> It's not easy to distinguish Scum from Town because Scum is lying and telling us they are Town.  I was wondering what good were the Masons if they couldn't get a message out to the rest of us - and then it dawned on me that they were, I just had to look hard and use logic....I don't know if it  might be a good time for one of them to claim the role, since this lynch is very important.  I may have misunderstood the hints.
> 
> If a mason were to claim the role, Scum may end up killing them the next night, but at least we would have an idea of who is lying and we could end up killing one Scum before they did one of our masons in....then all we have to do is look at that one person's alignments to determine who the other two are.
> 
> I think I figured it out, but I may be wrong.  There is really no way to know without hints.
> 
> I don't think Grandma or Cafe are going to vote for FA.
Click to expand...


Of course they won't. 

If you can figure out who the Masons are, be assured that one of the Scum did and told the other two.

I think they are holding back on killing Scum so as to not appear Scummy.

In the meantime, they are playing musical chairs with their votes. Which you have already discerned is Scummy.

Gotta hope Aye sees the light. That's all you can do.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Holding back on killing Masons,  I meant.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Holding back on killing Masons,  I meant.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I finally figured out that is what you meant to say...at first it didn't make sense.


----------



## Grandma

I'm having more and more of a problem with you, Mertex. You pretty much dared me to vote for MeBelle, now all of the sudden she's a Mason.

Now I'm being dared to vote for FA.

Pretty fucking good that you don't want anyone to make their own decisions.

Fine, whatever. 

*Intent to hammer FA, midnight tonight eastern time.]

You better be right, Mertex.*


----------



## Grandma

Lost the brackets - why?

*Intent to hammer FA, midnight tonight eastern time.*


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - please prod MeBelle, she's been AWOL since the 7th and two of us "mentioned" her already, while she was posting elsewhere on the site.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusion creates chaos. Chaos brings more confusion. People start second guessing themselves, and in the process, they start trying to get others to see things their way instead of what's directly in front of them. By that time, people don't know who or what to believe. Townies attack each other, bringing forth another easy win for Scum. Is this what we're going for in this game, again? From what I've been reading, it is. It's easy to attack those that participate; those that don't add much of anything are usually the ones forgotten in all the chaos. I wonder if they're laughing while reading through all the crap that's thrown around in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of this coin is the "I won't wagon" syndrome. That is - the frequent changing of votes and/or unvoting, and nominating and voting for an outlier just so "things can be slowed down".
> 
> Either you want to play or you don't. Both not showing up and voting/unvoting are trying to impede the game, not further it.
> 
> There are way too many accusations of acting "anti-Town". I suggest the term ought to be limited to the non-voters and compulsive voting/unvoting players, alone.
> 
> Either play or stay away. Either stay with your choice or stay away.
> 
> Some phrase about a pot and excrement is apropos of both types of anti-Townies.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Oh please Rosie, you have voted and unvoted many a time in this game alone. 

We have till Wednesday to make a decision, seems many have settled on FA yesterday with 5 days left to decide. I don't see the rush here, as I have stated already this vote is critical.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm having more and more of a problem with you, Mertex. You pretty much dared me to vote for MeBelle, now all of the sudden she's a Mason.
> 
> Now I'm being dared to vote for FA.
> 
> Pretty fucking good that you don't want anyone to make their own decisions.
> 
> Fine, whatever.
> 
> *Intent to hammer FA, midnight tonight eastern time.]
> 
> You better be right, Mertex.*


*

Why are you going to if you don't feel right about it Grandma, if you feel as if you are being dared? I saw the same post and I also got the same feeling you are speaking of. I just find it highly suspect people are all about lynching 4 days prior to our deadline with such a critical vote taking place.*


----------



## Grandma

I don't think FA's scum. There are 2 pieces of evidence against him:

1) He called Rosie stupid in Game 3

2) He to Cafe that he would follow standard Operating Procedure for NK's if he were Scum.

Wow, that's SOOOO cut and dried.


But if I don't vote for FA, then Fuerher Mertex will declare to all that I'm Scum and start a wagon on me.

Or on Aye. She's running out of victims here, when are you guys going to take notice?

*Intent tiime change: will hammer FA 7:30 pm Monday.*


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9603417 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusion creates chaos. Chaos brings more confusion. People start second guessing themselves, and in the process, they start trying to get others to see things their way instead of what's directly in front of them. By that time, people don't know who or what to believe. Townies attack each other, bringing forth another easy win for Scum. Is this what we're going for in this game, again? From what I've been reading, it is. It's easy to attack those that participate; those that don't add much of anything are usually the ones forgotten in all the chaos. I wonder if they're laughing while reading through all the crap that's thrown around in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of this coin is the "I won't wagon" syndrome. That is - the frequent changing of votes and/or unvoting, and nominating and voting for an outlier just so "things can be slowed down".
> 
> Either you want to play or you don't. Both not showing up and voting/unvoting are trying to impede the game, not further it.
> 
> There are way too many accusations of acting "anti-Town". I suggest the term ought to be limited to the non-voters and compulsive voting/unvoting players, alone.
> 
> Either play or stay away. Either stay with your choice or stay away.
> 
> Some phrase about a pot and excrement is apropos of both types of anti-Townies.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please Rosie, you have voted and unvoted many a time in this game alone.
> 
> We have till Wednesday to make a decision, seems many have settled on FA yesterday with 5 days left to decide. I don't see the rush here, as I have stated already this vote is critical.
Click to expand...


Not true. Show me where I wrote the word :unvote in bold.

An unvote is just stupidity.

And I am not like you. I don't change my vote because I am afraid of being found out or because I WIFOM all the dang time.

That would be you.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

_Fuhrer_ Mertex, actually.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9603417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of this coin is the "I won't wagon" syndrome. That is - the frequent changing of votes and/or unvoting, and nominating and voting for an outlier just so "things can be slowed down".
> 
> Either you want to play or you don't. Both not showing up and voting/unvoting are trying to impede the game, not further it.
> 
> There are way too many accusations of acting "anti-Town". I suggest the term ought to be limited to the non-voters and compulsive voting/unvoting players, alone.
> 
> Either play or stay away. Either stay with your choice or stay away.
> 
> Some phrase about a pot and excrement is apropos of both types of anti-Townies.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Rosie, you have voted and unvoted many a time in this game alone.
> 
> We have till Wednesday to make a decision, seems many have settled on FA yesterday with 5 days left to decide. I don't see the rush here, as I have stated already this vote is critical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. Show me where I wrote the word :unvote in bold.
> 
> An unvote is just stupidity.
> 
> And I am not like you. I don't change my vote because I am afraid of being found out or because I WIFOM all the dang time.
> 
> That would be you.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I am guilty of WIFOM, I'll agree. But my changing my vote has nothing to do with that, it gives you information. The same way I had hoped my vote for Grandma might. 

TN states his scummiest person in the game is Grandma, and he is "terribly upset" he missed his opportunity to get her but he changes his vote to FA? Strange that. It was also TN who failed to come back to hammer Grandma, remember?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and who cares if I wrote unvote in bold or if you constantly revoted a new person. No difference. 



I am trying to slow the vote, ( and if FA flips scum Ill look scummy ,I don't care at this juncture, this lynch just seemed too quick with 4-5 days left)  I think we are going far too quick, and wasn't you who said "scum love a quick lynch"? The issue here is we have 4 days left, yesterday morning with 5 days left we were more than halfway to lynching FA and he is at L-1 with 4 days left. A little too quick for me. since this vote is so very important.  Sorry.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9603645 said:
			
		

> Oh and who cares if I wrote unvote in bold or if you constantly revoted a new person. No difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to slow the vote, ( and if FA flips scum Ill look scummy ,I don't care at this juncture, this lynch just seemed too quick with 4-5 days left)  I think we are going far too quick, and wasn't you who said "scum love a quick lynch"? The issue here is we have 4 days left, yesterday morning with 5 days left we were more than halfway to lynching FA and he is at L-1 with 4 days left. A little too quick for me. since this vote is so very important.  Sorry.



Again, I do not constantly revote a new person!

I did not write "scum loves a quick lynch".

But I am responsible for Lynch All Liars.

Guess who is a liar?

Some more Scum needing lynching. Dunno why anyone should believe you when you write that you are not Scum.

You sure are.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Answer this, Cafe. You say you are learning soooo much. Why have you not learned to correctly attribute quotes to the proper people, yet?

With all the oh so important looking up you do, you could get that right.

Nope. But you don't have to care, being Scum this time.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9603645 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and who cares if I wrote unvote in bold or if you constantly revoted a new person. No difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to slow the vote, ( and if FA flips scum Ill look scummy ,I don't care at this juncture, this lynch just seemed too quick with 4-5 days left)  I think we are going far too quick, and wasn't you who said "scum love a quick lynch"? The issue here is we have 4 days left, yesterday morning with 5 days left we were more than halfway to lynching FA and he is at L-1 with 4 days left. A little too quick for me. since this vote is so very important.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do not constantly revote a new person!
> 
> I did not write "scum loves a quick lynch".
> 
> But I am responsible for Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Guess who is a liar?
> 
> Some more Scum needing lynching. Dunno why anyone should believe you when you write that you are not Scum.
> 
> You sure are.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Where was it I lied? Do tell? I asked "wasn't it you who said". OMG lynch me Rosie, the lie of the century had been revealed.


----------



## Grandma




----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9604371 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9603645 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and who cares if I wrote unvote in bold or if you constantly revoted a new person. No difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to slow the vote, ( and if FA flips scum Ill look scummy ,I don't care at this juncture, this lynch just seemed too quick with 4-5 days left)  I think we are going far too quick, and wasn't you who said "scum love a quick lynch"? The issue here is we have 4 days left, yesterday morning with 5 days left we were more than halfway to lynching FA and he is at L-1 with 4 days left. A little too quick for me. since this vote is so very important.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do not constantly revote a new person!
> 
> I did not write "scum loves a quick lynch".
> 
> But I am responsible for Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Guess who is a liar?
> 
> Some more Scum needing lynching. Dunno why anyone should believe you when you write that you are not Scum.
> 
> You sure are.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was it I lied? Do tell? I asked "wasn't it you who said". OMG lynch me Rosie, the lie of the century had been revealed.
Click to expand...


Claiming that I unvote, for starters.

And that I constantly revote, for two.

Just make crap up, why doncha. No difference.

No better can come from Scum.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN - I am teetering. Grandma is being an enemy and no one's friend. Convince me she is more my enemy than FA is and I will change my vote.
> 
> Cafe is the third Scum. She pretends to go after and then refuses to bus FA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd, because I find that Grandma keeps defending FA, ever so subtle, but she does...like she did in the post below.  She keeps saying that MeBelle seems suspicious, but she never votes for her....why would that be?   And, I don't think Cafe is Scum, I think she just over analyzes the wrong stuff.  Could it be that Scum is Grandma/MeBelle/FA instead of Grandma/MeBelle/tn?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. _Very_ interesting.
> 
> *But weren't MeBelle, TN and Shaitra quieter than Scarlet and R.D.*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe is doing just what TN did as Scum. Remember the big colorful charts? TN figured he could dazzle us with BS and it worked, didn't it.
> 
> Cafe cuts and pastes some vote counts and that makes her Town?
> 
> What makes her Scum is voting/unvoting Grandma and FA. She wants to seem to be ultra-helpful Town, but then pulls her votes very quickly so as to not bus the other two Scum.
> 
> You already know not to trust Grandma. You are correctly figuring not to trust FA.
> 
> Later on we can arm wrestle over Cafe and MeBelle, but again I say not to let MeBelle's weirdness distract you.
> 
> You and TN get a good head of steam wagon on Grandma going and I will delay, but by no means drop, FA. Watch your back- FA is a backstabbing scuzzball that Grandma and Cafe defend.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



I posted the vote counts in game 3 so we could look for patterns (post 1597) . Guess who was the first to address it when I stated I thought I saw a voting pattern. Mertex. And she was scum that go round.


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9604371 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I do not constantly revote a new person!
> 
> I did not write "scum loves a quick lynch".
> 
> But I am responsible for Lynch All Liars.
> 
> Guess who is a liar?
> 
> Some more Scum needing lynching. Dunno why anyone should believe you when you write that you are not Scum.
> 
> You sure are.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was it I lied? Do tell? I asked "wasn't it you who said". OMG lynch me Rosie, the lie of the century had been revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claiming that I unvote, for starters.
> 
> And that I constantly revote, for two.
> 
> Just make crap up, why doncha. No difference.
> 
> No better can come from Scum.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


So, Day 1 you did not move your vote from Mani to Avatar (and IIRC FA at one point) then back to Mani and then try to unvote  Mani after the hammer? 

Day 2 you did not move your vote from Avatar to FA then to Grandma? 

And those are just the vote counts I looked at, I did not bother to read each of your posts to find any other switches. 

And how about this, you wrote in post 693 unvote in bold. Something you said I was wrong to do. 

Why are you pointing the finger at me for something you have done and why are you denying you did something which is not in the least bit scummy?


----------



## MeBelle

Here I am, I've come to save the day!!


----------



## MeBelle

So, where were we??


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - please prod MeBelle, she's been AWOL since the 7th and two of us "mentioned" her already, while she was posting elsewhere on the site.



Properly prodded... 

I'm typing with one hand and taking some awesome pain meds...


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> So, where were we??



FA is at L-1. 

Some believe myself included believe your play style mimics ZZZX in game 3. He did not vote the first two go rounds either.

I think the lynch is moving too fast given we have 4 days left to decide and very little reason is being given for the vote on FA.

I have had him on my scum list but as I have said before this may be bias due to the reset, what he stated in neighbor chat in game 3 and a slight change in his posting style. 

He has not said a thing in his defense and he was here reading the thread for about 30 minutes not too long ago.

Rosie thinks I am scum. 

I am trying to slow the vote because this day is critical to town and ensure we definantly have a scum and not a townie. If we mislynch this round we will be 4 town and 3 scum. 

Lastly, TN has stated Grandma was his biggest scum target and was upset he did not get to hammer her Day 2, but has moved his vote to FA. I find this very strange.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 3.4*​
> *FA_Q2 (4):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *MeBelle60 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792; _
> 
> *~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3​



Oh I see, hammer time.

I can do this,

I've consistently contended that FAQ was scum.

Can someone easily convince me otherwise?

My attention span is not as long as it normally is.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 3.4*​
> *FA_Q2 (4):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *MeBelle60 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792; _
> 
> *~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, hammer time.
> 
> I can do this,
> 
> I've consistently contended that FAQ was scum.
> 
> Can someone easily convince me otherwise?
> 
> My attention span is not as long as it normally is.
Click to expand...


Nope,  I can't convince you otherwise, I thought he may be. But I thought everyone should offer better reasons given if we mislynch this round we will be on a losing path with only 4 townies left and 3 scum, if FA does not flip scum. Deadline is not till Wedensday, this is why I thought we should talk it over, ensure we were correct just in case he does not flip scum.


----------



## Grandma

TN was complaining that he didn't get to lynch his chosen target, but on Day one he was the first to vote for Mani. On Day 2 his top picks were Avi and Mertex, he voted for Avi. He was supposed to switch over and hammer me, but didn't.

And he's angry about it.  /eyeroll


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 3.4*​
> *FA_Q2 (4):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *MeBelle60 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792; _
> 
> *~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, hammer time.
> 
> I can do this,
> 
> I've consistently contended that FAQ was scum.
> 
> Can someone easily convince me otherwise?
> 
> My attention span is not as long as it normally is.
Click to expand...


Can you wait until daylight to do it? Apparently there's some procedural rule that requires an extended waiting period before hammering.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I'm having more and more of a problem with you, Mertex. You pretty much dared me to vote for MeBelle, now all of the sudden she's a Mason.
> 
> Now I'm being dared to vote for FA.
> 
> Pretty fucking good that you don't want anyone to make their own decisions.
> 
> Fine, whatever.
> 
> *Intent to hammer FA, midnight tonight eastern time.]
> 
> You better be right, Mertex.*


*


Hey, if I turn out to be wrong, you can lynch me next....but I'm still Town.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having more and more of a problem with you, Mertex. You pretty much dared me to vote for MeBelle, now all of the sudden she's a Mason.
> 
> Now I'm being dared to vote for FA.
> 
> Pretty fucking good that you don't want anyone to make their own decisions.
> 
> Fine, whatever.
> 
> *Intent to hammer FA, midnight tonight eastern time.]
> 
> You better be right, Mertex.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Hey, if I turn out to be wrong, you can lynch me next....but I'm still Town.*
Click to expand...

*

If you are town and FA is town and we lynch you next, we lose by my count.*


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote Count: 3.4*​
> *FA_Q2 (4):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;_
> *MeBelle60 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
> *Mertex (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_
> 
> *Not Voting (1):* _MeBelle60&#9792; _
> 
> *~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
> *~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, hammer time.
> 
> I can do this,
> 
> I've consistently contended that FAQ was scum.
> 
> Can someone easily convince me otherwise?
> 
> My attention span is not as long as it normally is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you wait until daylight to do it? Apparently there's some procedural rule that requires an extended waiting period before hammering.
Click to expand...


It is daylight.
What rule?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9604958 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having more and more of a problem with you, Mertex. You pretty much dared me to vote for MeBelle, now all of the sudden she's a Mason.
> 
> Now I'm being dared to vote for FA.
> 
> Pretty fucking good that you don't want anyone to make their own decisions.
> 
> Fine, whatever.
> 
> *Intent to hammer FA, midnight tonight eastern time.]
> 
> You better be right, Mertex.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Hey, if I turn out to be wrong, you can lynch me next....but I'm still Town.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> If you are town and FA is town and we lynch you next, we lose by my count.*
Click to expand...

*

If FA flips Town, then who were the first ones on his wagon?   Okay....it shouldn't be that hard to figure it out.  We still have one more chance, by my figures.*


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, hammer time.
> 
> I can do this,
> 
> I've consistently contended that FAQ was scum.
> 
> Can someone easily convince me otherwise?
> 
> My attention span is not as long as it normally is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you wait until daylight to do it? Apparently there's some procedural rule that requires an extended waiting period before hammering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is daylight.
> What rule?
Click to expand...



I mean Real Life daylight.

I was unaware of the rule, but I caught six kinds of hell for nearly hammering Avi early on in Day 2. We're definitely supposed to announce intent to hammer and then, I guess,  give a time frame long enough for everyone to weigh in.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you wait until daylight to do it? Apparently there's some procedural rule that requires an extended waiting period before hammering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is daylight.
> What rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Real Life daylight.
> 
> I was unaware of the rule, but I caught six kinds of hell for nearly hammering Avi early on in Day 2. We're definitely supposed to announce intent to hammer and then, I guess,  give a time frame long enough for everyone to weigh in.
Click to expand...


I just read the rules, there is no such procedure.
If I'm wrong then my vote should be null

*FAQ2*


----------



## MeBelle

grrrr

*FAQ2*

((pain meds))


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you wait until daylight to do it? Apparently there's some procedural rule that requires an extended waiting period before hammering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is daylight.
> What rule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Real Life daylight.
> 
> I was unaware of the rule, but I caught *six* kinds of hell for nearly hammering Avi early on in Day 2. We're definitely supposed to announce intent to hammer and then, I guess,  give a time frame long enough for everyone to weigh in.
Click to expand...


I thought it was seven!


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> grrrr
> 
> *FAQ2*
> 
> ((pain meds))



It still wont count Mebelle, you have to write vote: then a name. 


Why are you on pain meds? I hope you recover soon.


----------



## MeBelle

lol, I still messed it up!  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]  help!!!


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> grrrr
> 
> *FAQ2*
> 
> ((pain meds))




MeBelle, you're supposed to put "*Vote:*" in front of the name.


----------



## FA_Q2

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is daylight.
> What rule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Real Life daylight.
> 
> I was unaware of the rule, but I caught six kinds of hell for nearly hammering Avi early on in Day 2. We're definitely supposed to announce intent to hammer and then, I guess,  give a time frame long enough for everyone to weigh in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just read the rules, there is no such procedure.
> If I'm wrong then my vote should be null
> 
> *FAQ2*
Click to expand...

*

Your not wrong.  It is a matter of hammering early being bad for town.  OYu know this very well.

BTW, I think that you need to put VOTE in front of that to end me properly *


----------



## CaféAuLait

scratch that, its none of my business. Just get better.


----------



## FA_Q2

I don't really think it matter though - the intent is rather clear


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9605101 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> grrrr
> 
> *FAQ2*
> 
> ((pain meds))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still wont count Mebelle, you have to write vote: then a name.
> 
> 
> Why are you on pain meds? I hope you recover soon.
Click to expand...



I'll try it again

*vote: FAQ2*

I messed up my hand, I'll be fine, ty


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> I don't really think it matter though - the intent is rather clear



True, it is. If it does end up going through, can you please share you scum reads during twilight?


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9604847 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, where were we??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA is at L-1.
> 
> Some believe myself included believe your play style mimics ZZZX in game 3. He did not vote the first two go rounds either.
> 
> I think the lynch is moving too fast given we have 4 days left to decide and very little reason is being given for the vote on FA.
> 
> I have had him on my scum list but as I have said before this may be bias due to the reset, what he stated in neighbor chat in game 3 and a slight change in his posting style.
> 
> He has not said a thing in his defense and he was here reading the thread for about 30 minutes not too long ago.
> 
> Rosie thinks I am scum.
> 
> I am trying to slow the vote because this day is critical to town and ensure we definantly have a scum and not a townie. If we mislynch this round we will be 4 town and 3 scum.
> 
> Lastly, TN has stated Grandma was his biggest scum target and was upset he did not get to hammer her Day 2, but has moved his vote to FA. I find this very strange.
Click to expand...


I have said nothing because there is nothing to defend at all.  There has not been a single post outside Rosie's that has pointed to anything at all.  

She is lynching me because of game 3 and the fact I called her out for acting as though she was better than everyone else.  Meh - I guess its time for me to go.  Took you guys long enough to do it though - its day 3 and half the board has been gunning for me since day 1.


----------



## MeBelle

Now FAQ can go chill with Scarlett &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9605127 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think it matter though - the intent is rather clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, it is. If it does end up going through, can you please share you scum reads during twilight?
Click to expand...


I will expound in a few - dont have the time right now.  I was just checking in.  

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], @mebelle


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Now FAQ can go chill with Scarlett &#9829;&#9829;



If you thought he was scum last time why did you remove your vote for him mebelle?


----------



## FA_Q2

lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9604847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, where were we??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA is at L-1.
> 
> Some believe myself included believe your play style mimics ZZZX in game 3. He did not vote the first two go rounds either.
> 
> I think the lynch is moving too fast given we have 4 days left to decide and very little reason is being given for the vote on FA.
> 
> I have had him on my scum list but as I have said before this may be bias due to the reset, what he stated in neighbor chat in game 3 and a slight change in his posting style.
> 
> He has not said a thing in his defense and he was here reading the thread for about 30 minutes not too long ago.
> 
> Rosie thinks I am scum.
> 
> I am trying to slow the vote because this day is critical to town and ensure we definantly have a scum and not a townie. If we mislynch this round we will be 4 town and 3 scum.
> 
> Lastly, TN has stated Grandma was his biggest scum target and was upset he did not get to hammer her Day 2, but has moved his vote to FA. I find this very strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have said nothing because there is nothing to defend at all.  There has not been a single post outside Rosie's that has pointed to anything at all.
> 
> She is lynching me because of game 3 and the fact I called her out for acting as though she was better than everyone else.  Meh - I guess its time for me to go.  Took you guys long enough to do it though - its day 3 and half the board has been gunning for me since day 1.
Click to expand...


Well, if you flip scum I am probably next because I did not want you lynched without better reasons. I've tried, but it seems as if there was no stopping it this time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?



No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Or are you implying your scum reads include me?


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?




Wha...??!!

I'll be damned. Die Fuhrer actually got one right.


----------



## Grandma

This Twilight should prove to be very interesting.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, congrats, MeBelle on finally voting!


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
Click to expand...


Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.

Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on 


I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.  

PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
Click to expand...




So, you did go from Mason to DarkVader Scum and I've learned I need to go with my first instinct from now on. Thank you FA. LOL


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
Click to expand...



Oh, thanks a lot FA.....are you doing this to try and confuse us?  Like trying to draw attention away from your partners?  It won't work.....Scum doesn't usually kill its own, except when there is no other option and they are going to die anyway.  Nice try.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
Click to expand...


I'm wondering with your comment here, if the two other scum did not bus you to take any suspicion off of them though. 

I also think Aye and Sharita need further looking at as well.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9605241 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering with your comment here,* if the two other scum did not bus you to take any suspicion off of them though. *
> 
> I also think Aye and Sharita need further looking at as well.
Click to expand...


No, the other two scum didn't vote for him, but are trying to act like they didn't know he was Scum......


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9605241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering with your comment here,* if the two other scum did not bus you to take any suspicion off of them though. *
> 
> I also think Aye and Sharita need further looking at as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the other two scum didn't vote for him, but are trying to act like they didn't know he was Scum......
Click to expand...


I didn't and I think _you _know that. I think FA may have said too much on his parting post there Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Or Mebelle is indeed scum and had her vote on FA early to keep suspicion off of her and that is why she removed her vote on FA Day 2 ( citing feeling sorry for him)  since he had 4 votes and scum did not want to bus that early.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9605256 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering with your comment here,* if the two other scum did not bus you to take any suspicion off of them though. *
> 
> I also think Aye and Sharita need further looking at as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the other two scum didn't vote for him, but are trying to act like they didn't know he was Scum......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't and I think _you _know that. I think FA may have said too much on his parting post there Mertex.
Click to expand...



That remains to be seen.


----------



## Grandma

I'm totally gobsmacked.

What signs did I miss? How did you guys know? What did you see that I kept missing?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm totally gobsmacked.
> 
> What signs did I miss? How did you guys know? What did you see that I kept missing?



I told you before, you posted about it in a post not too long ago. This was his plan in neighborhood chat. You poo-pooed it, and said it was nothing. I also said his posting style changed and the reset of the game made me think he rolled sucm.


You said I was wrong on more than one occasion.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Maybe I should say you said my evidence was too weak. I don't think you flat out said I was wrong per se.


----------



## CaféAuLait

You even asked me for the links to the Neighborhood chat and I supplied them for you as well, remember? 

You said "that's interesting" can you give me the numbers to those chats and that your eyes were falling out? One or two pages back you mentioned it and said it was  too weak.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Here they are Grandma, remember? 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/9593999-post1197.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9603527-post1335.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...ame-4-friends-and-enemies-80.html#post9593999


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9605296 said:
			
		

> You even asked me for the links to the Neighborhood chat and I supplied them for you as well, remember?
> 
> You said "that's interesting" can you give me the numbers to those chats and that your eyes were falling out? One or two pages back you mentioned it and said it was  too weak.



His picks looked like SOP for Scumkills - kill the threats, leave the shit-stirrers alive as distractions.


----------



## Grandma

And I thought Rosie was only after him over his calling her stupid, at least that's what I gathered from her anger and reading through the neighborhood thread on Day 1.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9605296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You even asked me for the links to the Neighborhood chat and I supplied them for you as well, remember?
> 
> You said "that's interesting" can you give me the numbers to those chats and that your eyes were falling out? One or two pages back you mentioned it and said it was  too weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His picks looked like SOP for Scumkills - kill the threats, leave the shit-stirrers alive as distractions.
Click to expand...


No it follow it exactly, he said he *was not *going to target those going after him as being scum-- I was one of those doing just that. He said it would bring too much attention to kill us off. RD thought he was scum Day 1 but backed off that day two and was killed Day 2. 

He said he would go after those less vocal actual scum, and target those who were not as vocal about it. SR she said something about you not FA and was killed day 1. .


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra saw something, it had to do with FA's long reads list, I missed something with that, too. 

MeBelle, what did you see?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> And I thought Rosie was only after him over his calling her stupid, at least that's what I gathered from her anger and reading through the neighborhood thread on Day 1.



I agree with that, and he knew her past grudges would read just that way IMO.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9605321 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You even asked me for the links to the Neighborhood chat and I supplied them for you as well, remember?
> 
> You said "that's interesting" can you give me the numbers to those chats and that your eyes were falling out? One or two pages back you mentioned it and said it was  too weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His picks looked like SOP for Scumkills - kill the threats, leave the shit-stirrers alive as distractions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it follow it exactly, he said he *was not *going to target those going after him as being scum-- I was one of those doing just that. He said it would bring too much attention to kill us off. RD thought he was scum Day 1 but backed off that day two and was killed Day 2.
> 
> He said he would go after those less vocal actual scum, and target those who were not as vocal about it. SR she said something about you not FA and was killed day 1. .
Click to expand...


You aren't supposed to go after the ones accusing you directly, as you'd be the number 1 suspect. 

I can see one thing where I missed out. FA seemed like a really shy player to me, I couldn't imagine him as Scum being able to control the other Scums' votes.

Perhaps the other Scums will screw up now that he isn't there.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> Shaitra saw something, it had to do with FA's long reads list, I missed something with that, too.
> 
> MeBelle, what did you see?




Nothing specific.

I backed off voting for him the first round because he was acting like such a love sick puppy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra saw something, it had to do with FA's long reads list, I missed something with that, too.
> 
> MeBelle, what did you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing specific.
> 
> I backed off voting for him the first round because he was acting like such a love sick puppy.
Click to expand...


FA a love sick puppy? He was close to getting lynched- you said when you lynched him just now he was on your scum list so you felt it was okay to hammer but back off your earlier vote?


----------



## MeBelle

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
Click to expand...


^^^^cracks me up, Town is so scared.....BOO....^^^^


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9605321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> His picks looked like SOP for Scumkills - kill the threats, leave the shit-stirrers alive as distractions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it follow it exactly, he said he *was not *going to target those going after him as being scum-- I was one of those doing just that. He said it would bring too much attention to kill us off. RD thought he was scum Day 1 but backed off that day two and was killed Day 2.
> 
> He said he would go after those less vocal actual scum, and target those who were not as vocal about it. SR she said something about you not FA and was killed day 1. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't supposed to go after the ones accusing you directly, as you'd be the number 1 suspect.
> 
> I can see one thing where I missed out. FA seemed like a really shy player to me, I couldn't imagine him as Scum being able to control the other Scums' votes.
> 
> Perhaps the other Scums will screw up now that he isn't there.
Click to expand...


Yes, that is what he said. That is exactly what I referred to when I said he was following through with what he told me in neighborhood chat. 


FA made a statement 'town has no clue what is going on" and we are screwed. 

To me that suggests he was bussed by at least one scum, maybe two to confuse us or we are not looking at the right people given his statement.  OR he said that because we have looked at the right people to confuse us.


----------



## Grandma

TN voted for him too, after making a big deal out of saying he suspected me.

TN, why did you vote for FA?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> TN voted for him too, after making a big deal out of saying he suspected me.
> 
> TN, why did you vote for FA?



AND if you recall, didn't FA defend TN and that is when Mertex first suspected him and this is when the wagon on both Mertex and FA started? With FA voting Mertex and Mertex voting FA? Hummmmmmmm 



> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;


----------



## Grandma

> FA made a statement 'town has no clue what is going on" and we are screwed.
> 
> To me that suggests he was bussed by at least one scum, maybe two to confuse us or we are not looking at the right people given his statement. OR he said that because we have looked at the right people to confuse us.



This is not a good time for WIFOM. Believe me, I have a million possibilities going through my head.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Well I was right one of the three I pointed out claiming VT was lying, it was FA. Now, the question is, is there more than 1?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9605383 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN voted for him too, after making a big deal out of saying he suspected me.
> 
> TN, why did you vote for FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND if you recall, didn't FA defend TN and that is when Mertex first suspected him and this is when the wagon on both Mertex and FA started? With FA voting Mertex and Mertex voting FA? Hummmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I believe I asked Mertex if it was an OMGUS vote... 
I guess it wasn't.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> FA made a statement 'town has no clue what is going on" and we are screwed.
> 
> To me that suggests he was bussed by at least one scum, maybe two to confuse us or we are not looking at the right people given his statement. OR he said that because we have looked at the right people to confuse us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a good time for WIFOM. Believe me, I have a million possibilities going through my head.
Click to expand...


Well, I beat you cause I'm the freaking queen of WIFOM!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9605383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN voted for him too, after making a big deal out of saying he suspected me.
> 
> TN, why did you vote for FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND if you recall, didn't FA defend TN and that is when Mertex first suspected him and this is when the wagon on both Mertex and FA started? With FA voting Mertex and Mertex voting FA? Hummmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
> Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I believe I asked Mertex if it was an OMGUS vote...
> I guess it wasn't.
Click to expand...


I don't know, I was thinking FA's statement suggested something deeper. Like being bussed by two scum. But hey, what do I know, I already said I was the queen of WIFOM!


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9605364 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra saw something, it had to do with FA's long reads list, I missed something with that, too.
> 
> MeBelle, what did you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing specific.
> 
> I backed off voting for him the first round because he was acting like such a love sick puppy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA a love sick puppy? He was close to getting lynched- you said when you lynched him just now he was on your scum list so you felt it was okay to hammer but back off your earlier vote?
Click to expand...


post 336 , 337 and previous interaction between FAQ and Scarlett.  
It was actually very sweet.

I  declared early in the game that I was not going to hammer in the first round.   I don't remember what the vote count was and I'm too spacey to look for it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605364 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing specific.
> 
> I backed off voting for him the first round because he was acting like such a love sick puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA a love sick puppy? He was close to getting lynched- you said when you lynched him just now he was on your scum list so you felt it was okay to hammer but back off your earlier vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post 336 , 337 and previous interaction between FAQ and Scarlett.
> It was actually very sweet.
> 
> I  declared early in the game that I was not going to hammer in the first round.   I don't remember what the vote count was and I'm too spacey to look for it.
Click to expand...



Your vote was already  on FA, you would not be hammering, he still had votes to go when you dropped off so you would not have hammered the 'first round". Secondly, it was the second round, Day2 everyone was asking you to hammer.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9605414 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605364 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA a love sick puppy? He was close to getting lynched- you said when you lynched him just now he was on your scum list so you felt it was okay to hammer but back off your earlier vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post 336 , 337 and previous interaction between FAQ and Scarlett.
> It was actually very sweet.
> 
> I  declared early in the game that I was not going to hammer in the first round.   I don't remember what the vote count was and I'm too spacey to look for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your vote was already  on FA, you would not be hammering, he still had votes to go when you dropped off so you would not have hammered the 'first round". Secondly, it was the second round, Day2 everyone was asking you to hammer.
Click to expand...


Thank you, but what's your point?

Day2-WHO hammered? hmmmm?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> post 336 , 337 and previous interaction between FAQ and Scarlett.
> It was actually very sweet.
> 
> I  declared early in the game that I was not going to hammer in the first round.   I don't remember what the vote count was and I'm too spacey to look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your vote was already  on FA, you would not be hammering, he still had votes to go when you dropped off so you would not have hammered the 'first round". Secondly, it was the second round, Day2 everyone was asking you to hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what's your point?
> 
> Day2-WHO hammered? hmmmm?
Click to expand...


My point is your statement did not make a lick of sense Mebelle. 


RD hammered day 2, what's your point?


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9605426 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your vote was already  on FA, you would not be hammering, he still had votes to go when you dropped off so you would not have hammered the 'first round". Secondly, it was the second round, Day2 everyone was asking you to hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what's your point?
> 
> Day2-WHO hammered? hmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is your statement did not make a lick of sense Mebelle.
> 
> 
> RD hammered day 2, what's your point?
Click to expand...


1) I responded to why I pulled my vote off of FAQ previously,
2) I responded to why I would not be the hammer in  the first round.

1 and 2 are separate statements. Please don't mix them up.

In round two I was being asked to hammer, I was being pressured. 
Check out who was pressuring me.

Please, let's stop the bickering and do some thinking.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605426 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but what's your point?
> 
> Day2-WHO hammered? hmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is your statement did not make a lick of sense Mebelle.
> 
> 
> RD hammered day 2, what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I responded to why I pulled my vote off of FAQ previously,
> 2) I responded to why I would not be the hammer in  the first round.
> 
> 1 and 2 are separate statements. Please don't mix them up.
> 
> In round two I was being asked to hammer, I was being pressured.
> Check out who was pressuring me.
> 
> Please, let's stop the bickering and do some thinking.
Click to expand...


1. Yes, cause it was "cute" and "you felt sorry for FA", *BUT* as you just hammered you said you thought FA was scum all along thus you were comfortable hammering this time. SO why not keep your vote on him Day 1? 

2. You were never asked to hammer in the first round, you were vote 4 on FA when you fell off citing feeling sorry for FA.

3. I am not mixing them up.

4. Sure lets do that MeBelle, It would be great to have more input as the game proceeds from all players.


----------



## CaféAuLait

HOS Mebelle again. 


I should just go back to my other reads lists  and prior posts as to who I suspected and vote that way. If I've learned anything  from FA, I've learned to go with my first instinct.


----------



## RosieS

Oh really. 

More input from all players.

Well, then.

At least Mertex won't get lynched over her dare of Grandma.

I am happy MeBelle scored herself a Scum hit.

And I AM superior to everyone else. I have eidetic mrmory - near perfect visual recall.

So this game is easier for me than for most. 

Those of you who have given me heartburn can take that tidbit and stuff it.

You really ought to have some respect.

Congrats, MeBelle!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

*stuffs tidbit*


----------



## RosieS

So if I am the NK, gang, which is as likely as not....you have to lynch Cafe.

Her smootching FA's Scum hiney after being lynched is really the last straw.

The, "wow, so you are Scum" is way too cutesy and fake.

She tried to stop her fellow Scum from being lynched. Too bad.

Please, when I am gone, have a good Rosie Memorial lynch.

I'm counting on ya, Town!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> So if I am the NK, gang, which is as likely as not....you have to lynch Cafe.
> 
> Her smootching FA's Scum hiney after being lynched is really the last straw.
> 
> The, "wow, so you are Scum" is way too cutesy and fake.
> 
> She tried to stop her fellow Scum from being lynched. Too bad.
> 
> Please, when I am gone, have a good Rosie Memorial lynch.
> 
> I'm counting on ya, Town!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I thought you said: 



You tell them to lynch me, town loses, I am town. 


I did not try to stop it, I was very forward and said I was slowing it down and we need to be 100 percent sure he is scum, since we are at such a critical juncture in the game. But go ahead and keep twisting. 

An aside: 

You have been talking about getting NKed since day 1. It always makes me suspicious when people mention this over and over. This is your third time  speaking about getting NKed this game. Why would scum go after you Rosie?  You have said you would get NKed 2 times before this one as well. Weird you keep mentioning it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Damn not being able to edit here, I pushed enter too fast.

I was shocked I had been right about him day 1. Go on, go back and read my reads lists and posts- it shocked me to no end and it irritated me after because I did not go with my first instinct and got lost in so much WIFOM.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> Cafe and Mertex, neither one of you influenced my vote for MeBelle. She's a low-volume, no-content poster that refused to vote both Days.
> 
> Then, despite my having sent an @ her way, she refused to come in here and defend herself, even though she's been posting all over the rest of the site.
> 
> Never in any of the games I've seen has anyone flipped Town after that kind of crap.
> 
> Think ZZZX.



For the record everyone it's [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  
Remember the number please.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait;9605580 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I am the NK, gang, which is as likely as not....you have to lynch Cafe.
> 
> Her smootching FA's Scum hiney after being lynched is really the last straw.
> 
> The, "wow, so you are Scum" is way too cutesy and fake.
> 
> She tried to stop her fellow Scum from being lynched. Too bad.
> 
> Please, when I am gone, have a good Rosie Memorial lynch.
> 
> I'm counting on ya, Town!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell them to lynch me, town loses, I am town.
> 
> 
> I did not try to stop it, I was very forward and said I was slowing it down and we need to be 100 percent sure he is scum, since we are at such a critical juncture in the game. But go ahead and keep twisting.
> 
> An aside:
> 
> You have been talking about getting NKed since day 1. It always makes me suspicious when people mention this over and over. This is your third time  speaking about getting NKed this game. Why would scum go after you Rosie?  You have said you would get NKed 2 times before this one as well. Weird you keep mentioning it.
Click to expand...


There was no need to slow lynching FA. None whatsoever..

There is especially no need for you to fawn over him after lynch.

Other than you are Scum.

You wanna know why I say I will be NK?  Read what Scum had to say about me when Mertex was Scum.and why I had to be sent to the Dead Zone early.

For someone who claims to be learning so much, you sure don't know squat.

Just know that your attempt to be confusing isn't.

If it would have worked on me I would have voted for Avatar and not have voted FA.

Oh well...so much for this set of Scum trying to be clever. Pitiful.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> CaféAuLait;9605580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I am the NK, gang, which is as likely as not....you have to lynch Cafe.
> 
> Her smootching FA's Scum hiney after being lynched is really the last straw.
> 
> The, "wow, so you are Scum" is way too cutesy and fake.
> 
> She tried to stop her fellow Scum from being lynched. Too bad.
> 
> Please, when I am gone, have a good Rosie Memorial lynch.
> 
> I'm counting on ya, Town!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell them to lynch me, town loses, I am town.
> 
> 
> I did not try to stop it, I was very forward and said I was slowing it down and we need to be 100 percent sure he is scum, since we are at such a critical juncture in the game. But go ahead and keep twisting.
> 
> An aside:
> 
> You have been talking about getting NKed since day 1. It always makes me suspicious when people mention this over and over. This is your third time  speaking about getting NKed this game. Why would scum go after you Rosie?  You have said you would get NKed 2 times before this one as well. Weird you keep mentioning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no need to slow lynching FA. None whatsoever..
> 
> There is especially no need for you to fawn over him after lynch.
> 
> Other than you are Scum.
> 
> You wanna know why I say I will be NK?  Read what Scum had to say about me when Mertex was Scum.and why I had to be sent to the Dead Zone early.
> 
> For someone who claims to be learning so much, you sure don't know squat.
> 
> Just know that your attempt to be confusing isn't.
> 
> If it would have worked on me I would have voted for Avatar and not have voted FA.
> 
> Oh well...so much for this set of Scum trying to be clever. Pitiful.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Well, Rosie I believe we needed make sure we were right. 

You can disagree all you want. And you want to know one reason I had doubt? Because* you *were actually after FA. You play this revenge game BS and all it does it prove to hurt town. Just like you did with Mani vote 1 this game ,and MeBelle in game 3. ( you told me and FA in neighborhood chat, how we had no clue how to play when we were for not voting for Mebelle and then you got yet another townie lynched)  You speak of this revenge constantly. And I am starting to wonder if its not some ploy this game TBH. 

After I was wrong about Avatar, I was going to ensure I did NOT make the same mistake twice and lynch a townie- we had 4 days, not 4 hours. Therefore I wanted to see others reasons to make sure I had it right this time.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 3.5*​
*FA_Q2 (LYNCH):* _Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;_
*MeBelle60 (2):* _AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
*Grandma (1):* _CafeAuLait&#9792;_
*Mertex (1):* _FA_Q2&#9794;_ 

*Not Voting (1):* 

*~* With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/13/14, @ 4pm central.*
*~* Shaitra's on V/LA (no current deadline).

*A majority vote has been reached!

I'll be back later. Heavy workload today. It's currently Twilight.*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4​


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  I guess ma caught up.  Well, I don't think you REALLY want to know my scum reads cafe - I bet you can guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.*
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
Click to expand...



Why did FA think your post was so funny Cafe?  Cause you sound like a Soap Opera actress?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.*
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did FA think your post was so funny Cafe?  Cause you sound like a Soap Opera actress?
Click to expand...


He was making fun of me and laughing at me because Of my post 1370 right after Mebelle hammered.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Read the whole conversation starting from that post. He was still pretending to be town, for the next couple of posts and I thought I was wrong again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I've been back to the post where he slowed the wagon on Avatar to see if he may have done that to stop too many scum from being on Avatars wagon, since that is one of the other things which made me think twice about him. Several fell off Avatars wagon when he said the vote was going too fast. 

I'm also going to read his votes and see where others players are voting I think are scum or if their may be some patterns there and also read his reads lists to see if he may have flip flopped scum for town reads as well. 

I think his one post may have been BS about us being "screwed" because it makes no sense for him to give us clues we are headed in the wrong direction but I also think looking into a few who we have not looked very closely at -is probably a good idea.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait;9603616 said:
			
		

> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9603417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please Rosie, you have voted and unvoted many a time in this game alone.
> 
> We have till Wednesday to make a decision, seems many have settled on FA yesterday with 5 days left to decide. I don't see the rush here, as I have stated already this vote is critical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. Show me where I wrote the word :unvote in bold.
> 
> An unvote is just stupidity.
> 
> And I am not like you. I don't change my vote because I am afraid of being found out or because I WIFOM all the dang time.
> 
> That would be you.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am guilty of WIFOM, I'll agree. But my changing my vote has nothing to do with that, it gives you information. The same way I had hoped my vote for Grandma might.
> 
> TN states his scummiest person in the game is Grandma, and he is "terribly upset" he missed his opportunity to get her but he changes his vote to FA? Strange that. It was also TN who failed to come back to hammer Grandma, remember?
Click to expand...


I am pretty pissd off at myself.

Grandma being willing to hammer FAQ2 makes me wonder if he isn't actually town after all.



			
				CaféAuLait;9605241 said:
			
		

> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9605170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can't. Are you really scum? Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT post was the funniest post so far.
> 
> Yes - and I have to congratulate town on finally nailing one before Wake posts my gruesome death scene (and it better be gruesome!).  Your screwed though - town has no clue what is going on
> 
> 
> I will watch with bated interest as this game unfolds.  I cant wait to see if anything is going on in the dead zone.
> 
> PS: avi's death scene was worth lynching him - that was almost as funny as your post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering with your comment here, if the two other scum did not bus you to take any suspicion off of them though.
> 
> I also think Aye and Sharita need further looking at as well.
Click to expand...


I see what you're trying to say, but you're raising my hackles here.  This post feels off to me; I don't like it at all.




Grandma said:


> TN voted for him too, after making a big deal out of saying he suspected me.
> 
> TN, why did you vote for FA?



Are you really fucking attacking me over a confscum lynch?

Are you fucking serious?



			
				CaféAuLait;9605393 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA made a statement 'town has no clue what is going on" and we are screwed.
> 
> To me that suggests he was bussed by at least one scum, maybe two to confuse us or we are not looking at the right people given his statement. OR he said that because we have looked at the right people to confuse us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a good time for WIFOM. Believe me, I have a million possibilities going through my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I beat you cause I'm the freaking queen of WIFOM!
Click to expand...



OH GOD, NOT ANOTHER SETSUEN!  AAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## MeBelle

RosieS said:


> Oh really.
> 
> More input from all players.
> 
> Well, then.
> 
> At least Mertex won't get lynched over her dare of Grandma.
> 
> I am happy MeBelle scored herself a Scum hit.
> 
> And I AM superior to everyone else. I have eidetic mrmory - near perfect visual recall.
> 
> So this game is easier for me than for most.
> 
> Those of you who have given me heartburn can take that tidbit and stuff it.
> 
> You really ought to have some respect.
> 
> Congrats, MeBelle!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I did it for the town!


----------



## RosieS

MeBelle60 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really.
> 
> More input from all players.
> 
> Well, then.
> 
> At least Mertex won't get lynched over her dare of Grandma.
> 
> I am happy MeBelle scored herself a Scum hit.
> 
> And I AM superior to everyone else. I have eidetic mrmory - near perfect visual recall.
> 
> So this game is easier for me than for most.
> 
> Those of you who have given me heartburn can take that tidbit and stuff it.
> 
> You really ought to have some respect.
> 
> Congrats, MeBelle!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the town!
Click to expand...


Yes, ma'am!   

One scuzzball down , two to go. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

@TN

Re: my post making your hackles rise up. 

I suppose I could see  how you might read it that way. But I had 2 reasons. One, FAs post made me think we, or at least I have been guilty of not looking at everyone. I've been focused on Grandma and a few others. 

Then I recalled FAs wagon he started on Mertex and how it got stalled. I went back to look who was on Mertexs wagon and I could not help but think one more person on Mertexs wagon must be scum or may be since it stalled. That is why I mentioned them. I also wondered if Mebelle jumped off FA since he had four votes and could have been lynched. It's my thoughts. I wish I did not think too much and get lost in WiFOM sometimes, I suppose I'll learn how not to once I play the game more. 

Here is the vote which was stalled FA started on Mertex, I could not help but wonder why it stalled and we were so close to the deadline, unless scum had already voted and Mebelle or even a single voter did not want to jump and appear suspicious. 

Not Voting (1): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;

FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): RosieS&#9792;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;


----------



## CaféAuLait

I accidentally copied and pasted the "not voting" from the previous post, it should read

FA_Q2 (4): Manifold&#9794;, MeBelle60&#9792;, R.D.&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;
Mertex (4): Avatar4321&#9794;, FA_Q2&#9794;, Shaitra&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;
Manifold (3): tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, ScarletRage&#9792;
Avatar4321 (1): RosieS&#9792;
RosieS (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;


Not Voting (0):

Sorry.


----------



## MeBelle

Over analyzing 
=
tldr 
=
scummy...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MeBelle60 said:


> Over analyzing
> =
> tldr
> =
> scummy...



Yep. Scum love to confuse town. Sometimes, they're sitting right in front of us. The more they keep going, the more they stir the pot. Do they not realize it makes them stick out?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Over analyzing
> =
> tldr
> =
> scummy...



Really? You're not supposed to go back and look at confirmed scums votes and look for the rest of the team? I'm pretty sure you are even if I have yet to get through a single Mafia game. 

Votes should be a great way to figure out scum partners, even more so when a confirmed scum started a wagon on Mertex. 

Why do you think it's scummy Mebelle?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over analyzing
> =
> tldr
> =
> scummy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Scum love to confuse town. Sometimes, they're sitting right in front of us. The more they keep going, the more they stir the pot. Do they not realize it makes them stick out?
Click to expand...



Strange, since wiki mafia states we are supposed to be analyzing votes. MafiaScum states we need to do the same. SR also stated we should be looking at scum votes as well. This is just one of many guides on how to, maybe it might help you both, I would love to see town win for a change, wouldn't you? 

Mneme's Guide to Vote Analysis - MafiaWiki


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9607723 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over analyzing
> =
> tldr
> =
> scummy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You're not supposed to go back and look at confirmed scums votes and look for the rest of the team? I'm pretty sure you are even if I have yet to get through a single Mafia game.
> 
> Votes should be a great way to figure out scum partners, even more so when a confirmed scum started a wagon on Mertex.
> 
> Why do you think it's scummy Mebelle?
Click to expand...


Interesting you think I directed my post @ you.

The answer to your question is actually in my op.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9607723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over analyzing
> =
> tldr
> =
> scummy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You're not supposed to go back and look at confirmed scums votes and look for the rest of the team? I'm pretty sure you are even if I have yet to get through a single Mafia game.
> 
> Votes should be a great way to figure out scum partners, even more so when a confirmed scum started a wagon on Mertex.
> 
> Why do you think it's scummy Mebelle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting you think I directed my post @ you.
> 
> The answer to your question is actually in my op.
Click to expand...


Nah, it wasn't "interesting" at all, your placement of your post said a lot, so don't sit there and try to state you were not directing it at me. lol


I'll bite, which OP "opening post" are you suggesting I have a looksee at Mebelle? Better yet, which post of yours addresses FAs (confirmed scum) 
Voting pattern and who might his scum partners be?


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9607942 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9607723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You're not supposed to go back and look at confirmed scums votes and look for the rest of the team? I'm pretty sure you are even if I have yet to get through a single Mafia game.
> 
> Votes should be a great way to figure out scum partners, even more so when a confirmed scum started a wagon on Mertex.
> 
> Why do you think it's scummy Mebelle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think I directed my post @ you.
> 
> The answer to your question is actually in my op.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, it wasn't "interesting" at all, your placement of your post said a lot, so don't sit there and try to state you were not directing it at me. lol
> 
> 
> I'll bite, which OP "opening post" are you suggesting I have a looksee at Mebelle? Better yet, which post of yours addresses FAs (confirmed scum)
> Voting pattern and who might his scum partners be?
Click to expand...


Placement is a function of the board software. 
I have mine set @ Linear.

My op is the post you assumed was directed at you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9607942 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you think I directed my post @ you.
> 
> The answer to your question is actually in my op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it wasn't "interesting" at all, your placement of your post said a lot, so don't sit there and try to state you were not directing it at me. lol
> 
> 
> I'll bite, which OP "opening post" are you suggesting I have a looksee at Mebelle? Better yet, which post of yours addresses FAs (confirmed scum)
> Voting pattern and who might his scum partners be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placement is a function of the board software.
> I have mine set @ Linear.
> 
> My op is the post you assumed was directed at you.
Click to expand...





Okay, so you have no comment on evaluating FAs votes and who scum is because it's "too long to read" given you wrote the acrynomyn in your post. . Okie dokie, got it.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9608094 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9607942 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it wasn't "interesting" at all, your placement of your post said a lot, so don't sit there and try to state you were not directing it at me. lol
> 
> 
> I'll bite, which OP "opening post" are you suggesting I have a looksee at Mebelle? Better yet, which post of yours addresses FAs (confirmed scum)
> Voting pattern and who might his scum partners be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placement is a function of the board software.
> I have mine set @ Linear.
> 
> My op is the post you assumed was directed at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you have no comment on evaluating FAs votes and who scum is because it's "too long to read" given you wrote the acrynomyn in your post. . Okie dokie, got it.
Click to expand...


No.
You don't get to put words in my post.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9608094 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Placement is a function of the board software.
> I have mine set @ Linear.
> 
> My op is the post you assumed was directed at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so you have no comment on evaluating FAs votes and who scum is because it's "too long to read" given you wrote the acrynomyn in your post. . Okie dokie, got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> You don't get to put words in my post.
Click to expand...


 you said in post 1441: The answer to your question is in that post. 

if you meant something else stop being so cryptic.


----------



## Wake

*NOOOOOOO!!!!!

Upon hearing the news FA_Q2 dropped the spatula and raced out of the kitchen. His gooses was cooked and the mob was on his tail in hot pursuit! Violently he tripped. Oh shit!







FA_Q2, evil Mafia Goon, has been lynched!



It is now Night 3.

Deadline ends 8/13/14, @ 6pm central.

Both threads now open for discussion.*


----------



## Wake

*Rosie, having yearned for a batch of homemade chicken potpies for some time now, decided to go to the supermarket late at nightit's not like evil Mafia were that much of a concern. "I AM damned superior to everyone else, and my potpies HAD BETTER be the same."  As she relished over the thought of crispy, heavenly pies bubbling with a nice golden crust, she realized something. "My gun... what the hell? It's gone! Well, this is crap." 

Suddenly, a Shinigami appeared, brought to Earth by a mysterious notebook.






Shinigami: "Hi! Someone promised me a bag of apples if I took your life tonight."

Rosie: "What the hell are you supposed to be? You don't scare me, so go gargle with Rogaine you little freak."






Stunned at the prospect of being a freak, and no longer thinking he could get apple potpies in exchange for sparing her life, he promptly extinguished her life. Besides, apple are better fresh, anyways.

RosieS, Town Mason, has left this world! Be grateful no one was eaten by sharks with laser beams. 

It is now Day 4.

With 7 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!

Deadline ends 8/21/14, @ 2 pm central.
*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RIP Rosie 

Time to go through your posts again and figure something out. You will be avenged!


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: Cafe*

I've been thinking about the game, and she seems to be trying to control the votes, gently steering others to the people she'd like to lynch.  Also Rosie was suspicious of her and she didn't vote for FA.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Cafe*
> 
> I've been thinking about the game, and she seems to be trying to control the votes, gently steering others to the people she'd like to lynch.  Also Rosie was suspicious of her and she didn't vote for FA.



Yes, Rosie was very vocal of her suspicions against Cafe. It doesn't help any that Cafe seems to be all over the place and seems to cause confusion. Sometimes, posting every thought that comes to mind is a bad thing. If anything, to me, it's anti-town. 

*VOTE: CafeAuLait*


----------



## Mertex

Well, it is so obvious who our two culprits are.....wish I could vote for both of them at the same time, but since Shaitra has already voted for one of them, no sense in prolonging the inevitable.


*VOTE:Cafe*


----------



## Grandma

R.I.P. Rosie.


Cafe's the obvious choice, but it seems the choice is _too_ obvious. Just a little bit fishy.


----------



## Grandma

It makes me uneasy that Cafe's at L-1 in less than ten minutes.


----------



## Shaitra

EBWOP - the "she" in she didn't vote for FA refers to Cafe if that was unclear to anyone.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma, who do you think are the remaining two scum?


----------



## MeBelle

RIP Rosie.

WB Shaitra


Morning all!

I don't care who this makes uneasy.


*Vote: CafeAuLait *


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, who do you think are the remaining two scum?



Cafe definitely stands out. The ocean of WIFOM, that weird argument with Rosie, pushing for FA's lynch but not voting for him, then being surprised when FA flipped Scum... 

I'm also looking at Mertex and TN. 

TN's wall posts are outright lies, shit-stirring, or fluff. He's not around much, either, just long enough to throw some distractions and disinformation around. He's acting just like he did in the other Games. The only thing that was holding me back on considering him as Scum was the fact that it would have been his 4th time in a row. Pretty hefty odds against that, but he's clearly not working for Town's win condition.

Mertex has accused everyone here but herself of being Scum. She's been manipulating others' votes, going so far as to use thinly-veiled threats. That's not close to the behavior one expects from a Vanilla Townie. She's also been manipulating evidence to suit her storyline. Lying, you might say.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 4.1*​
*CafeAuLait (LYNCH):* _Shaitra&#9792;,AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Mertex&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;_

*Not Voting (3):* _ tn5421&#9794;, Grandma&#9792;, CafeAuLait&#9792;_

*~* With 7 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/21/14, @ 2pm central.*

*A majority vote has been reached!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4 | 3.5​


----------



## MeBelle

LOL @ sharks with lazer beams [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma

I do believe this is the shortest Day this forum will ever see. Just over an hour.

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - Grab the rope, we got a lynching to go to.


----------



## Wake

*"reeeeeeeee!" "reeeeeeeeee!" "squeeeeeeeeee!"

The town decided it was time for Cafe to die, and it had just installed a tank of carnivorous crayfish for amusement purposes, too. In spite of her pleadings to not be nibbled alive, the Townsfolk shoved her off the ledge. 

Catching Scum is vexing, you know? Who doesn't like a little bit of entertainment?







CafeAuLait, Vanilla Townie, has been eaten by evil little crayfish. For shame, people. For shame.

It is now Night 4.

Deadline ends 8/16/14, @ 2pm central.*


----------



## Wake

*KA-BLAMMM!!!!!!

A MASSIVE explosion has rocked the Town!

Three houses down, a blue flip-flop falls into a pool...

Shaitra, Vanilla Townie, has been murdered!

It is now Day 5.

With five players alive, it takes 3 to lynch. Good luck, everyone.

Deadline expires 8/23/14, @3pm central.

*

 [MENTION=49365]tn5421[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma

Damn. R.I.P., Shaitra.


----------



## Grandma

Instead of rushing into a lynch in the first couple posts, I suggest we follow Shaitra's idea.

So, people, who do you think the Scum are - AND WHY?


----------



## Mertex

Damn, Cafe led us down the wrong path by protesting so much, yet giving FA the benefit of the doubt.

I'm not surprised that Grandma is pointing the finger at me.  I'm her biggest threat and accuser.  She sided with FA all through the game, came after me when I pointed out the scummy things she was doing, and aligned herself with Cafe in an effort to lead us astray.
I voted for FA, something that Scum would not have done, so her accusations are just smoke blowing in the wind.

I was a little upset with Shaitra for jumping in there and voting Cafe without much of a discussion, but Rosie kinda led us astray before she was killed, and we probably would have gone after Cafe anyway, but I would have suggested going after Grandma first.

I'm think that our hunches were accurate when tn promised to hammer Grandma and then left us hanging.  I think our scum duo is Grandma/tn.  (I noticed that Grandma also named tn, but she named me first, a scummy trick to make us think that she and tn are not together.

I'm going to vote for tn, but would like to hear what others have to say.  I don't want to rush this in the hopes that we may still be able to win it.


----------



## Grandma

So I'm scum, but you haven't shown a single piece of evidence against me.

Did I try to coerce the voters like you did? Isn't voter coercion a Scumtell?


----------



## Grandma

I might be your biggest threat, but you're Town's biggest threat.

I went through every one of your posts. There were 2 or three where you did not use the word scum. In *all* of your other posts, though, you called someone scummy. 

You never tried to work with Town, you tried to force Town to work with you.

True story.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RIP Shaitra.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I've suspected TN. I have no problem voting for him. There's questions he's been asked by players throughout the game that he hasn't answered. He doesn't seem to care what is going on or that he even needs to show up and post. That works against town, not for it. How are we, as townies, supposed to believe he's one of us if he isn't here to join in and help? It's bad for us and sets us up to lose. 

*VOTE: TN*


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> So I'm scum, but you haven't shown a single piece of evidence against me.
> 
> Did I try to coerce the voters like you did? Isn't voter coercion a Scumtell?



I have listed many of the reasons you are scum.  One of the biggest ones was your refusal to see FA as scum even after he was lynched.  Every time someone suggested he was Scum you managed to come along with a post defending him and pointing at someone else.

Did you vote for FA? No.  One of the biggest scumtells of all.  And, I never coerced anyone to vote for anyone.  That you felt guilty that I was coercing you is another reason to think you are scum.

You said you thought tn was Scum......are you willing to vote for him?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm scum, but you haven't shown a single piece of evidence against me.
> 
> Did I try to coerce the voters like you did? Isn't voter coercion a Scumtell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have listed many of the reasons you are scum.
Click to expand...


No, you haven't. You simply declared that I was scum, as you have all the other Townies that you lynched.




> One of the biggest ones was your refusal to see FA as scum even after he was lynched.  Every time someone suggested he was Scum you managed to come along with a post defending him and pointing at someone else.




Another couple of lies. I did not refuse to see anyone as scum, he just didn't top my list. After his lynching I asked those that voted for him why they did it so I could learn to be better at picking up on things. You know my Mean Girl meta - I tend to stick up for those being unfairly targeted, and Rosie's obsession wih FA was definitely clouding the issue.




> Did you vote for FA? No.  One of the biggest scumtells of all.



You are a liar, Mertex. I posted intent to hammer. I never in a million years thought MeBelle would return, I thought she was gone for good. So I would have hammered but never got the chance.




> And, I never coerced anyone to vote for anyone.  That you felt guilty that I was coercing you is another reason to think you are scum.



Another lie. You said in no uncertain terms that a person not voting according to your wishes was Scum. I never felt guilty about anything, because I'm not guilty. 

You, on the other hand are nothing but guilty.



> You said you thought tn was Scum......are you willing to vote for him?



Did you not read my post from Day 4? He's m other scum pick. Why wouldn't I vote for him?


Now - answer the questions I asked - Who are your top TWO scumreads, and WHY?


----------



## Grandma

AyeCan'tSeeYou - 

Who are your top 2 scum picks and why?


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra was on to something, I plan on finding out what.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCan'tSeeYou -
> 
> Who are your top 2 scum picks and why?



TN - reasons a few posts above

MeBelle - She's too damn sneaky! Doesn't post much at all in the game, then comes out of nowhere to vote. Not voting for a couple of the days had me wondering if she knew the ones being voted for were town, or if she thought it'd make her appear as town.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm scum, but you haven't shown a single piece of evidence against me.
> 
> Did I try to coerce the voters like you did? Isn't voter coercion a Scumtell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have listed many of the reasons you are scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't. You simply declared that I was scum, as you have all the other Townies that you lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another couple of lies. I did not refuse to see anyone as scum, he just didn't top my list. After his lynching I asked those that voted for him why they did it so I could learn to be better at picking up on things. You know my Mean Girl meta - I tend to stick up for those being unfairly targeted, and Rosie's obsession wih FA was definitely clouding the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar, Mertex. I posted intent to hammer. I never in a million years thought MeBelle would return, I thought she was gone for good. So I would have hammered but never got the chance.
Click to expand...

Intent to hammer and voting are not the same thing, Grandma.  We know what happened with tn when he claimed he was going to hammer and then disappeared.  His actions caused a Townie to jump from your wagon to Avatar's, which ended up causing us to lose yet another Townie.  Why do you have to hammer?  Why not just vote, if you really are Town.




> Another lie. You said in no uncertain terms that a person not voting according to your wishes was Scum. I never felt guilty about anything, because I'm not guilty.
> 
> You, on the other hand are nothing but guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you thought tn was Scum......are you willing to vote for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post from Day 4? He's m other scum pick. Why wouldn't I vote for him?
> 
> 
> Now - answer the questions I asked - Who are your top TWO scumreads, and WHY?
Click to expand...

Scum has been trying hard to get our Masons, yet they have failed miserably.  Rosie was the only Mason they were able to target, and Rosie had her sights on you, Grandma.  I have listed my Scum reads, maybe you need to read my posts instead of worrying about what your next response to me will be.  Just in case Rosie was wrong about you, like she was about Cafe, I'm willing to vote for tn, his non-participation doesn't ring town to me.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle? TN? 

I'm asking both of you the same questions.

Also, everyone should take the opportunity to defend themselves against their accusers.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Scum has been trying hard to get our Masons, yet they have failed miserably.  Rosie was the only Mason they were able to target, and Rosie had her sights on you, Grandma.  I have listed my Scum reads, maybe you need to read my posts instead of worrying about what your next response to me will be.  Just in case Rosie was wrong about you, like she was about Cafe, I'm willing to vote for tn, his non-participation doesn't ring town to me.



I agree. If Grandma thinks TN is scum, she needs to vote for him.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have listed many of the reasons you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't. You simply declared that I was scum, as you have all the other Townies that you lynched.
> 
> 
> Another couple of lies. I did not refuse to see anyone as scum, he just didn't top my list. After his lynching I asked those that voted for him why they did it so I could learn to be better at picking up on things. You know my Mean Girl meta - I tend to stick up for those being unfairly targeted, and Rosie's obsession wih FA was definitely clouding the issue.
> 
> 
> You are a liar, Mertex. I posted intent to hammer. I never in a million years thought MeBelle would return, I thought she was gone for good. So I would have hammered but never got the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intent to hammer and voting are not the same thing, Grandma.  We know what happened with tn when he claimed he was going to hammer and then disappeared.  His actions caused a Townie to jump from your wagon to Avatar's, which ended up causing us to lose yet another Townie.  Why do you have to hammer?  Why not just vote, if you really are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie. You said in no uncertain terms that a person not voting according to your wishes was Scum. I never felt guilty about anything, because I'm not guilty.
> 
> You, on the other hand are nothing but guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you thought tn was Scum......are you willing to vote for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post from Day 4? He's m other scum pick. Why wouldn't I vote for him?
> 
> Now - answer the questions I asked - Who are your top TWO scumreads, and WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum has been trying hard to get our Masons, yet they have failed miserably.  Rosie was the only Mason they were able to target, and Rosie had her sights on you, Grandma.  I have listed my Scum reads, maybe you need to read my posts instead of worrying about what your next response to me will be.  Just in case Rosie was wrong about you, like she was about Cafe, I'm willing to vote for tn, his non-participation doesn't ring town to me.
Click to expand...


How do you know how hard Scum was trying to get the Masons? Hmmmm...

According to Cafe, FA was targeting specific types of Townies.

Rosie named _Cafe_ as the one to lynch. Yeah, that worked out well. She was so obsessed with FA she didn't much think about anyone else. Had she survived the night she may well have had a different perspective since she could actually focus on someone other than her vendetta.

If you want to vote for TN, fine. Hopefully he'll stop by and defend himself. I won't be helping him.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum has been trying hard to get our Masons, yet they have failed miserably.  Rosie was the only Mason they were able to target, and Rosie had her sights on you, Grandma.  I have listed my Scum reads, maybe you need to read my posts instead of worrying about what your next response to me will be.  Just in case Rosie was wrong about you, like she was about Cafe, I'm willing to vote for tn, his non-participation doesn't ring town to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If Grandma thinks TN is scum, she needs to vote for him.
Click to expand...


Another super-short day? Uh-uh. 


I don't know if stretching out yesterday would have changed things. I was suspicious of Cafe too. All that WIFOM, and that crazy argument with Rosie...

But still, rushing the vote is never a good idea.


----------



## tn5421

Stop fucking flash lynching.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't. You simply declared that I was scum, as you have all the other Townies that you lynched.
> 
> 
> Another couple of lies. I did not refuse to see anyone as scum, he just didn't top my list. After his lynching I asked those that voted for him why they did it so I could learn to be better at picking up on things. You know my Mean Girl meta - I tend to stick up for those being unfairly targeted, and Rosie's obsession wih FA was definitely clouding the issue.
> 
> 
> You are a liar, Mertex. I posted intent to hammer. I never in a million years thought MeBelle would return, I thought she was gone for good. So I would have hammered but never got the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Intent to hammer and voting are not the same thing, Grandma.  We know what happened with tn when he claimed he was going to hammer and then disappeared.  His actions caused a Townie to jump from your wagon to Avatar's, which ended up causing us to lose yet another Townie.  Why do you have to hammer?  Why not just vote, if you really are Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie. You said in no uncertain terms that a person not voting according to your wishes was Scum. I never felt guilty about anything, because I'm not guilty.
> 
> You, on the other hand are nothing but guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not read my post from Day 4? He's m other scum pick. Why wouldn't I vote for him?
> 
> Now - answer the questions I asked - Who are your top TWO scumreads, and WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scum has been trying hard to get our Masons, yet they have failed miserably.  Rosie was the only Mason they were able to target, and Rosie had her sights on you, Grandma.  I have listed my Scum reads, maybe you need to read my posts instead of worrying about what your next response to me will be.  Just in case Rosie was wrong about you, like she was about Cafe, I'm willing to vote for tn, his non-participation doesn't ring town to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how hard Scum was trying to get the Masons? Hmmmm...
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't they?  Trying to act dumb, Grandma?  Masons were able to talk to each other, something, that gave them an advantage.  It would benefit Scum to get rid of them first.  Another thing....they got rid of the experienced players right off the bat.....they figured we would be too dumb to figure it out, FA even alluded to that in another thread.



> According to Cafe, FA was targeting specific types of Townies.


Yeah, and she thought FA was Town.  Try another one.



> Rosie named _Cafe_ as the one to lynch. Yeah, that worked out well. She was so obsessed with FA she didn't much think about anyone else. Had she survived the night she may well have had a different perspective since she could actually focus on someone other than her vendetta.


Well, lets face it.  Cafe and your constant defense of FA did seem rather suspicious.



> If you want to vote for TN, fine. Hopefully he'll stop by and defend himself. I won't be helping him.



Yes, but would you vote for him or just promise another hammer, to get you off the hook?

Here is tn's attempt at saving FA.  I think this is another good reason why he should be considered as Scum.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/9606892-post1432.html



> I am pretty pissd off at myself.
> 
> Grandma being willing to hammer FAQ2 makes me wonder if he isn't actually town after all.


----------



## Grandma

> Intent to hammer and voting are not the same thing, Grandma. We know what happened with tn when he claimed he was going to hammer and then disappeared. His actions caused a Townie to jump from your wagon to Avatar's, which ended up causing us to lose yet another Townie. Why do you have to hammer? Why not just vote, if you really are Town.



I forgot to answer this one.

Unlike TN, I don't take naps. I keep musicians' hours, I'm up late every night. Check the timestamps on my posts. I would have hammered, for sure.


----------



## MeBelle

Moi'  Sneaky?


----------



## tn5421

Town Mason
Town Mason - RosieS
Town Mason
Vanilla Townie - R.D.
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie - Manifold
Vanilla Townie - CafeAuLait
Vanilla Townie - Avatar4321
Vanilla Townie - ScarletRage
Vanilla Townie - Shaitra
Mafia Goon
Mafia Goon - FA_Q2
Mafia Goon

This is what the game looks like Right Now.

Shaitra started the flashlynch mob, but flipped town. 
AyeCantSeeYou and Mertex jumped right on it.

Mertex and Grandma are too much against each other this game.  There is a possibility they are both scum.
 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]: You're full of shit.  Why don't you put your money where your mouth is and show me what I haven't answered?

We have a pretty decent chance of hitting scum today.  We have to hit scum today.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCan'tSeeYou -
> 
> Who are your top 2 scum picks and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN - reasons a few posts above
> 
> MeBelle - She's too damn sneaky! Doesn't post much at all in the game, then comes out of nowhere to vote. Not voting for a couple of the days had me wondering if she knew the ones being voted for were town, or if she thought it'd make her appear as town.
Click to expand...


MeBelle hammered FA, but that's not to say that if she is Scum she would figure that would take suspicion away from her, and Scum will do that when it's a foregone conclusion that one of their's is getting lynched.  

I know that those of us that post the most are the ones that everyone points the finger at, but previous games have shown that those we suspect the least are the ones that turn out to be Scum.

If Grandma is not Scum, I can just see Scum laughing at us going at each other while they skate free.  Time to review the posts.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intent to hammer and voting are not the same thing, Grandma.  We know what happened with tn when he claimed he was going to hammer and then disappeared.  His actions caused a Townie to jump from your wagon to Avatar's, which ended up causing us to lose yet another Townie.  Why do you have to hammer?  Why not just vote, if you really are Town.
> 
> Scum has been trying hard to get our Masons, yet they have failed miserably.  Rosie was the only Mason they were able to target, and Rosie had her sights on you, Grandma.  I have listed my Scum reads, maybe you need to read my posts instead of worrying about what your next response to me will be.  Just in case Rosie was wrong about you, like she was about Cafe, I'm willing to vote for tn, his non-participation doesn't ring town to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know how hard Scum was trying to get the Masons? Hmmmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why wouldn't they?  Trying to act dumb, Grandma?  Masons were able to talk to each other, something, that gave them an advantage.  It would benefit Scum to get rid of them first.  Another thing....they got rid of the experienced players right off the bat.....they figured we would be too dumb to figure it out, FA even alluded to that in another thread.
> 
> Yeah, and she thought FA was Town.  Try another one.
> 
> 
> Well, lets face it.  Cafe and your constant defense of FA did seem rather suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to vote for TN, fine. Hopefully he'll stop by and defend himself. I won't be helping him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but would you vote for him or just promise another hammer, to get you off the hook?
> 
> Here is tn's attempt at saving FA.  I think this is another good reason why he should be considered as Scum.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/9606892-post1432.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty pissd off at myself.
> 
> Grandma being willing to hammer FAQ2 makes me wonder if he isn't actually town after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I wasn't defending FA. I was asking for better evidence than a couple of posts from the previous game. 

As for the Masons having an advantage, it's pretty clear that they do not. They're lost.  So are Scum. I'm guessing that killiing Rosie was a revenge shot for lynching FA and she just happened to be a Mason.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCan'tSeeYou -
> 
> Who are your top 2 scum picks and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN - reasons a few posts above
> 
> MeBelle - She's too damn sneaky! Doesn't post much at all in the game, then comes out of nowhere to vote. Not voting for a couple of the days had me wondering if she knew the ones being voted for were town, or if she thought it'd make her appear as town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MeBelle hammered FA, but that's not to say that if she is Scum she would figure that would take suspicion away from her, and Scum will do that when it's a foregone conclusion that one of their's is getting lynched.
> 
> I know that those of us that post the most are the ones that everyone points the finger at, but previous games have shown that those we suspect the least are the ones that turn out to be Scum.
> 
> If Grandma is not Scum, I can just see Scum laughing at us going at each other while they skate free.  Time to review the posts.
Click to expand...


Did I not compare MeBelle's disappearance as identical to ZZZX's playstyle? 

Her coming in and hammering FA moved her down the list.

That she's lurking the thread and not posting bothers me.


----------



## Grandma

That TN didn't add anything at all of value bothers me more.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> That TN didn't add anything at all of value bothers me more.



I'm trying to decide what to do.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma, are you legitimately town?


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma, are you legitimately town?



You're a fookin' genius, TN. Of course I'm town.

Oh, I didn't get to address your idiotic question from Day 3:
No, read the damn thread from the point where FA gets lynched. I asked everyone why they voted for him in order to help myself find Scum better. Why would I condemn someone for lynching Scum?


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, are you legitimately town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fookin' genius, TN. Of course I'm town.
> 
> Oh, I didn't get to address your idiotic question from Day 3:
> No, read the damn thread from the point where FA gets lynched. I asked everyone why they voted for him in order to help myself find Scum better. Why would I condemn someone for lynching Scum?
Click to expand...


Not lynched, hammered.

Start post 1390.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma: In the pool of {MeBelle, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex}, who do you think is most likely to be scum?


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, are you legitimately town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fookin' genius, TN. Of course I'm town.
> 
> Oh, I didn't get to address your idiotic question from Day 3:
> No, read the damn thread from the point where FA gets lynched. I asked everyone why they voted for him in order to help myself find Scum better. Why would I condemn someone for lynching Scum?
Click to expand...


Or you could be scum fishing for town.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex.

She's been unbelievably aggressive this entire game. That she made only 2 or 3 posts where she isn't calling someone scum is not like her at all. (Those 2 or 3 posts include sympathy posts to Shaitra.) 

There's a thing called Little Hitler Syndrome, ever hear of it? She's a textbook case.


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, are you legitimately town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fookin' genius, TN. Of course I'm town.
> 
> Oh, I didn't get to address your idiotic question from Day 3:
> No, read the damn thread from the point where FA gets lynched. I asked everyone why they voted for him in order to help myself find Scum better. Why would I condemn someone for lynching Scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could be scum fishing for town.
Click to expand...


That didn't come out right.

Never mind.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, are you legitimately town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fookin' genius, TN. Of course I'm town.
> 
> Oh, I didn't get to address your idiotic question from Day 3:
> No, read the damn thread from the point where FA gets lynched. I asked everyone why they voted for him in order to help myself find Scum better. Why would I condemn someone for lynching Scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could be scum fishing for town.
Click to expand...


So could you. So could any of us. Two definitely are.

Who are your top two scumreads, Mebelle, and why?


----------



## MeBelle

^^^hate not being able to edit^^^


----------



## MeBelle

My two reads

FOS @ Mertex
FOS @ Aye

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Grandma

Why?


----------



## MeBelle

For the record, I am town...but scum already know this.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma, I have one last question:

Do you think MeBelle or Aye is more scummy?


----------



## Grandma

There's not much point in claiming Town. I'm sure Scum will claim Town.

However, if either of you Scummies would like to confess...


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma, I have one last question:
> 
> Do you think MeBelle or Aye is more scummy?



Between the two? MeBelle. By a tiny bit.

Both are functioning within their meta.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> Why?



mal

j/k

Aye hasn't participated much which is unusual for her.

Mertex has participated but I don't get the passionate townie vibe from her like I have in the past.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal
> 
> j/k
> 
> Aye hasn't participated much which is unusual for her.
> 
> Mertex has participated but I don't get the passionate townie vibe from her like I have in the past.
Click to expand...


*vote: mal* 

Aye's son was on leave and visiting for most of the game.


----------



## tn5421

Welp.

*Vote: AyeCantSeeYou*


----------



## tn5421

Oh, he does have a legit excuse?

*Unvote*


----------



## tn5421

Who the fuck is mal?


----------



## Grandma

Aye is a she.

Mal is a troll that lives in the Flame Zone. Fun place, you should check it out. You'll learn a LOT about USMB meta down there in the basement. Mani used to have his own sandbox there.


----------



## tn5421

Right now, the probable scum pairs are Grandma/Aye, Mertex/Aye, and Grandma/Mertex.

Yes, that's essentially a claim.


----------



## Grandma

Oy.

Pick one pair and explain why, please.


----------



## tn5421

Mertex / Aye

Aye because scum have gotten away with not being active before and Aye in particular has done a good job of not being the focus of anyones ire or major questioning.

Mertex has been aggressively attacking everyone rather than picking one or two targets and focusing on them (which she did as town)

Mason hunting is something only scum generally do, which is why I suspect you, Grandma, as well.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Grandma: In the pool of {MeBelle, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex}, who do you think is most likely to be scum?



Why didn't you include yourself and Grandma?  I honestly think that you and Grandma are the scummiest.

*Grandma claiming she didn't defend FA.*



RosieS said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From here I just don't know. I am more unsure.
> 
> I feel that FA is more than a little slimy, which is a Scum tell.
> 
> Perhaps he is the next wagon to roll out?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm just not seeing it. What makes FA stand out for you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best he can do is repeat what others have said already about Avatar?
> 
> And then his reads list approves of everyone and suspects no one?
> 
> Too slick by half.  Pretending to be helpful but adding nothing at all.
> 
> FA is cotton candy - air and sugar and calories and no nutritive value at all.
> 
> I don't get why Mertex - if you have been Scum and then not, it is irritating to say "This time I am Town" over and over.
> 
> Perhaps since you have not been there, done that it strikes you as too much - but actually isn't. I went thru the identical thing she is going thru and reacted the same.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


*Then Grandma listing her list of Scum....what a joke....all the ones she listed that have been lynched/killed turned out to be Town.  Geez, only Scum would have 100% accuracy.
*


Grandma said:


> My Long List Part 3
> 
> So I listed 4 Scummies. This game has only 3.
> 
> Of the 4 - *Avi, Mertex, R.D., and Rosie* - one isn't scum but is Anti-Town. At least one, actually. Maybe 2 of 'em are Anti-Town.
> 
> So which 2 are the Scum? It's been known to happen where a Scum will buddy up to a Townie in order to hide in plain sight, and to gain a valuable friend. I can't tell which of the 3 heads is/are scum. And then there's Avi. For someone that puts a lot of stock in meta, he isn't playing like he did in Game 2.
> 
> Discuss.



*Rosie making an accurate assessment of who is Scum.*



RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of content and trying to skate by causes FA to stick out as Scum. Grandma defending that as "leaning Town"  makes her a mere refusal to bus FA.
> 
> *Grandma was so furious at TN. Now there is content and more content from TN but does Grandma then direct her fury at FA for the same reason? No....she is a hypocrite and EXCUSES the very same behavior because it is FA that does it.
> *
> *That sure lets both Shaitra and Mertex off the hook* and puts Grandma squarely on it for rejecting my perfectly valid reasoning why FA is Scum.
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2* Tut
> 
> *When he flips Scum; Grandma is obvious Scum.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.
> 
> You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass.
> 
> Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.
> 
> *Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



There is only one VT left, and that is me.  The other two townies have got to be Masons, and I'm sure that Scum has figured out who you are, since I'm still here (I unsuspectingly claimed to be VT early on not thinking that it would help Scum find the Masons), and Scum knows it, why they didn't bother trying to NK me.   Don't let Scum steal this game.

Rosie didn't suspect MeBelle, she also didn't suspect me.  She did point the finger at Grandma and tn.  I couldn't find a post where she even mentioned Aye.

If you have some information to the contrary, please let us have it, before we cast our votes. My vote is still on tn.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> Right now, the probable scum pairs are Grandma/Aye, Mertex/Aye, and Grandma/Mertex.
> 
> Yes, that's essentially a claim.



A claim to what? Of you being a mason? The only other person you didn't is MeBelle. That would make both of you masons, if no one else counterclaims.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, the probable scum pairs are Grandma/Aye, Mertex/Aye, and Grandma/Mertex.
> 
> Yes, that's essentially a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A claim to what? Of you being a mason? The only other person you didn't is MeBelle. That would make both of you masons, if no one else counterclaims.
Click to expand...


It's a shame that nobody is going to counterclaim and make this easy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

At this point, any one can claim mason or town.


----------



## tn5421

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]: I was speaking to Grandma with my post, and decided not to include a handwave question that wouldn't be answered truthfully, namely: ""Do you think you are town?""


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> At this point, any one can claim mason or town.



I dare someone to claim mason.  I *DARE* you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, the probable scum pairs are Grandma/Aye, Mertex/Aye, and Grandma/Mertex.
> 
> Yes, that's essentially a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A claim to what? Of you being a mason? The only other person you didn't is MeBelle. That would make both of you masons, if no one else counterclaims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame that nobody is going to counterclaim and make this easy.
Click to expand...


Easy for who? Scum? Only a fool would claim being a mason when scum still have a good chance of winning. Is that what you're trying to get those of us that are town to do? Say we're masons? Not very smart. As far as I'm concerned, every one of you are scum and not to be trusted.


----------



## MeBelle

I have to run for a bit...pls don't have any fun without me.  

*vote: Mertex*


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Mertex / Aye
> 
> Aye because scum have gotten away with not being active before and Aye in particular has done a good job of not being the focus of anyones ire or major questioning.
> 
> Mertex has been aggressively attacking everyone rather than picking one or two targets and focusing on them (which she did as town)
> 
> Mason hunting is something only scum generally do, which is why I suspect you, Grandma, as well.



I haven't been mason hunting. 

If you're referring to that post we argued about before, the matter's already been settled. I told you it was sarcasm: I had listed them as possible scum, but as badly as the game was going they were probably masons. 

Aye's son went back to his assignment earlier this week. No mother can be expected to snap to and function at 100% a few days later. Plus, Aye is normally a quiet player.

I can't defend Mertex, you're saying basically the same things I am.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex / Aye
> 
> Aye because scum have gotten away with not being active before and Aye in particular has done a good job of not being the focus of anyones ire or major questioning.
> 
> Mertex has been aggressively attacking everyone rather than picking one or two targets and focusing on them (which she did as town)
> 
> Mason hunting is something only scum generally do, which is why I suspect you, Grandma, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been mason hunting.
> 
> If you're referring to that post we argued about before, the matter's already been settled. I told you it was sarcasm: I had listed them as possible scum, but as badly as the game was going they were probably masons.
> 
> Aye's son went back to his assignment earlier this week. No mother can be expected to snap to and function at 100% a few days later. Plus, Aye is normally a quiet player.
> 
> I can't defend Mertex, you're saying basically the same things I am.
Click to expand...


Why would you want to defend mertex?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma: In the pool of {MeBelle, AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex}, who do you think is most likely to be scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you include yourself and Grandma?  I honestly think that you and Grandma are the scummiest.
> 
> *Grandma claiming she didn't defend FA.*
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best he can do is repeat what others have said already about Avatar?
> 
> And then his reads list approves of everyone and suspects no one?
> 
> Too slick by half.  Pretending to be helpful but adding nothing at all.
> 
> FA is cotton candy - air and sugar and calories and no nutritive value at all.
> 
> I don't get why Mertex - if you have been Scum and then not, it is irritating to say "This time I am Town" over and over.
> 
> Perhaps since you have not been there, done that it strikes you as too much - but actually isn't. I went thru the identical thing she is going thru and reacted the same.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Then Grandma listing her list of Scum....what a joke....all the ones she listed that have been lynched/killed turned out to be Town.  Geez, only Scum would have 100% accuracy.
> *
> 
> 
> *Rosie making an accurate assessment of who is Scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather ironic coming from you rosie as you have not really put out much content yourself.  You vote based entirely on previous slights from other games.  Your vote pursuit to lynch me has been consistent for me this entire game based on the fact that you didn't like what I posted about your suspicions on game 3.  Mani was another one of your revenge votes and we know how that turned out.
> 
> The bad part about this is that you are playing anti town but I actually think that you are town anyway.  Revenge votes simply seem part of your MO and you don't seem to care if town is damaged because of it.
> 
> Oh well, I am going to try and lynch scum rather than focus on drama created by previous games and your need to get 'revenge.'  I can only hope that the rest of town will see through your games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe could see in the neighborhood that you were Two-Faced. U wanna play Mr. Holier -Than-Thou now.
> 
> You are coming off as you are: Mr. Fake Ass.
> 
> Try not to gossip in front of Grandma any more. She repeats every tidbit she hears.
> 
> *Avatar: I will switch to Grandma first, but FA is her Scum partner and needs lynching, too.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one VT left, and that is me.  The other two townies have got to be Masons, and I'm sure that Scum has figured out who you are, since I'm still here (I unsuspectingly claimed to be VT early on not thinking that it would help Scum find the Masons), and Scum knows it, why they didn't bother trying to NK me.   Don't let Scum steal this game.
> 
> Rosie didn't suspect MeBelle, she also didn't suspect me.  She did point the finger at Grandma and tn.  I couldn't find a post where she even mentioned Aye.
> 
> If you have some information to the contrary, please let us have it, before we cast our votes. My vote is still on tn.
Click to expand...


Rosie was obsessed with FA. Her judgement could not be trusted. 

And as for who ANYONE suspected, everyone has guessed wrong in this game. Remember how hard you were gunning for Avi? Avi that flipped Town? What about Cafe? You and Rosie bot suspected her.

Enough of this. 

You're trying to twist facts to fit your story.


----------



## tn5421

FA flipped scum and Rosie flipped mason.

It's like you want me to scumread you Grandma.


----------



## tn5421

It's actually the other way around: we coordinated reads at night, because you know, masons?


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex / Aye
> 
> Aye because scum have gotten away with not being active before and Aye in particular has done a good job of not being the focus of anyones ire or major questioning.
> 
> Mertex has been aggressively attacking everyone rather than picking one or two targets and focusing on them (which she did as town)
> 
> Mason hunting is something only scum generally do, which is why I suspect you, Grandma, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been mason hunting.
> 
> If you're referring to that post we argued about before, the matter's already been settled. I told you it was sarcasm: I had listed them as possible scum, but as badly as the game was going they were probably masons.
> 
> Aye's son went back to his assignment earlier this week. No mother can be expected to snap to and function at 100% a few days later. Plus, Aye is normally a quiet player.
> 
> I can't defend Mertex, you're saying basically the same things I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to defend mertex?
Click to expand...


It's what I do. My meta. Too bad you missed the Mean Girls War downstairs. I'll "defend" just about anyone - only it's not so much defense as it is making sure the charges are accurate.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, any one can claim mason or town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dare someone to claim mason.  I *DARE* you.
Click to expand...


*VOTE: Mertex*

I take it I'm correct in my assumption.


----------



## tn5421

oh fuck oh fuck Aye/Grandma scumteam inc


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## tn5421

More flashvotes please Aye


----------



## Grandma

Then it is done.

*vote: Mertex*


----------



## tn5421

gg scumteam of grandma / aye

i knew that was coming the moment mebelle left a vote out


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] - The hammer has fallen. Please fetch the rope.


----------



## tn5421

~~ Game is over as of this post ~~


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> oh fuck oh fuck Aye/Grandma scumteam inc



Guess again. I'm town. I haven't put out 1000 posts in this game because my son was home for 2 weeks after being overseas for 3 years with the air force. If you had been reading the game and he posts, you'd have known that. I posted it and so did Wake. You're good at not popping up until your name is mentioned.


----------



## tn5421

Wake isn't online on Mafiascum

Looks like this is going to hang for a while.


----------



## Grandma

TN, you and Mertex were both twisting facts around to suit your vision. I am more than a little bit pissed off that you scumread me because I had the flu.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck oh fuck Aye/Grandma scumteam inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again. I'm town. I haven't put out 1000 posts in this game because my son was home for 2 weeks after being overseas for 3 years with the air force. If you had been reading the game and he posts, you'd have known that. I posted it and so did Wake. You're good at not popping up until your name is mentioned.
Click to expand...


If you're legit town we hit grandma tomorrow for insta-win.  She will kill myself or mebelle, the masons.  Our mason flip will confirm the statements of the other and you can feel confident in voting for grandma.


----------



## tn5421

I'm not scumreading you because you had the flu.

I'm scumreading you because you're scum.


----------



## tn5421

You don't just fucking flash hammer as town like you've done the past two days.


----------



## Grandma

Who have the two of you successfully targeted so far in the game?

You guys only got FA because Rosie was carrying sand.

Every one of your other reads was fail.


----------



## tn5421

If mertex flips scum, grandma and aye are going to crossvote and either I or mebelle will die.

Basically a roll of the dice.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> You don't just fucking flash hammer as town like you've done the past two days.



If that's addressed to me, I tried to stop the vote on Cafe yesterday.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

And me because my son was home for the first time in 3 years. He was out defending yall's asses against people ya'll never want to come up against. 

He took part in this just a few months ago: US navy Seals take over oil tanker seized by Libyan rebels | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Who have the two of you successfully targeted so far in the game?
> 
> You guys only got FA because Rosie was carrying sand.
> 
> Every one of your other reads was fail.



Oh yes, let's attack the credibility of the CONFIRMED FUCKING TOWN.

YOU ARE SO ANTITOWN IT FUCKING HURTS.

PREPARE TO MEET THE FURY OF 1000 BURNING SUNS


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> And me because my son was home for the first time in 3 years. He was out defending yall's asses against people ya'll never want to come up against.
> 
> He took part in this just a few months ago: US navy Seals take over oil tanker seized by Libyan rebels | World news | theguardian.com



Give your son a thank-you from me; while I may not agree with our political leaders, I respect our servicemen and servicewomen.


----------



## tn5421

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]: You got hammered, mind telling us your role now?


----------



## Grandma

In fact, MeBelle flash voted 3 in a row. You can't condemn X for something and then give Y a pass for doing more of that something.

Just saying.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> In fact, MeBelle flash voted 3 in a row. You can't condemn X for something and then give Y a pass for doing more of that something.
> 
> Just saying.



It helps that MeBelle is confirmed fucking town as well.


----------



## tn5421

But please keep attacking conftown/masons, Grandma.  You're only digging yourself in deeper if Mertex is scum.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have the two of you successfully targeted so far in the game?
> 
> You guys only got FA because Rosie was carrying sand.
> 
> Every one of your other reads was fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, let's attack the credibility of the CONFIRMED FUCKING TOWN.
> 
> YOU ARE SO ANTITOWN IT FUCKING HURTS.
> 
> PREPARE TO MEET THE FURY OF 1000 BURNING SUNS
Click to expand...


TN, you need so much to learn players' metas.

Rosie carries grudges. As long as she's holding a grudge that's all she focuses on.

She was not 100% into the rest of the game until FA was lynched.  Too late for her, then. 

Meanwhile, you and MeBelle weren't paying any real attention.


----------



## tn5421

It doesn't matter anymore.  If mertex is scum this game is solved and done.  If not then this discussion doesn't matter cuz the game is over.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> I have to run for a bit...pls don't have any fun without me.
> 
> *vote: Mertex*




Geez MeBelle, here I am thinking you are Town, and you are already voting for me.
That sounds rather scummy considering you haven't been paying attention most of the game. 

Since you haven't been paying much attention to what has been going on, and probably just pop in to throw in a vote here and there, I'm going to totally discount your stupid vote and hope that if you are Town, the other Townie will disregard your suspicions, because you are going to cause us to lose.

When we were voting for FA, *Aye and Grandma* were  voting for MeBelle.  FA who turned out to be Scum was voting for me.  Obviously, he knew I was town.  If voting patterns are important, this is something to pay close attention to.

FA_Q2 (LYNCH): Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;
MeBelle60 (2): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;
Grandma (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
Mertex (1): FA_Q


----------



## Grandma

Mertex, Today is over. You're being lynched.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> But please keep attacking conftown/masons, Grandma.  You're only digging yourself in deeper if Mertex is scum.



I'm trying to give you advice for future games. USMB is not at all like the MafiaScum site.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> oh fuck oh fuck Aye/Grandma scumteam inc




I just figured that out too, if you read my last post. 

Aye's sudden flip to me says she wants a quick lynch.

Grandma's vote is all they need and MeBelle just gave them the game.  Damn MeBelle, you really suck at this game.

*VOTE:AYE*


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to run for a bit...pls don't have any fun without me.
> 
> *vote: Mertex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez MeBelle, here I am thinking you are Town, and you are already voting for me.
> That sounds rather scummy considering you haven't been paying attention most of the game.
> 
> Since you haven't been paying much attention to what has been going on, and probably just pop in to throw in a vote here and there, I'm going to totally discount your stupid vote and hope that if you are Town, the other Townie will disregard your suspicions, because you are going to cause us to lose.
> 
> When we were voting for FA, *Aye and Grandma* were  voting for MeBelle.  FA who turned out to be Scum was voting for me.  Obviously, he knew I was town.  If voting patterns are important, this is something to pay close attention to.
> 
> FA_Q2 (LYNCH): Shaitra&#9792;, RosieS&#9792;, tn5421&#9794;, Mertex&#9792;, MeBelle60&#9792;
> MeBelle60 (2): AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;
> Grandma (1): CafeAuLait&#9792;
> Mertex (1): FA_Q
Click to expand...


See this? She pretty much forced me into voting for MeBelle, then gives me shit when I do.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck oh fuck Aye/Grandma scumteam inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured that out too, if you read my last post.
> 
> Aye's sudden flip to me says she wants a quick lynch.
> 
> Grandma's vote is all they need and MeBelle just gave them the game.  Damn MeBelle, you really suck at this game.
> 
> *VOTE:AYE*
Click to expand...


Mertex, it's over. You're gonna be lynched. MeBelle, Aye, and I voted you off the island.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]: You got hammered, mind telling us your role now?





I've been telling you all along, I'm Vanilla Townie.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck oh fuck Aye/Grandma scumteam inc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured that out too, if you read my last post.
> 
> Aye's sudden flip to me says she wants a quick lynch.
> 
> Grandma's vote is all they need and MeBelle just gave them the game.  Damn MeBelle, you really suck at this game.
> 
> *VOTE:AYE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex, it's over. You're gonna be lynched. MeBelle, Aye, and I voted you off the island.
Click to expand...



Well, this damn game was moving too fast.  One of you is town and just got suckered into it.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Grandma

Hey, I tried to slow it down.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Hey, I tried to slow it down.




While I was busy trying to figure it out....Scum jumped on the opportunity.  Can't hardly blame them.  

You tried to slow it down until you saw the dumb vote by a Townie, right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Drinks for all!


----------



## Mertex

So were tn and I right?  Aye/Grandma scum?  MeBelle dumb?


----------



## Grandma

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] will have to let us know.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Having 2 Masons that don't post/participate much doomed town. Ya'll handed the game to us on a silver platter. We knew we only needed to take 1 one of you out to win.


----------



## tn5421

No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.



Mertex was going to vote for you. If she had, MeBelle's vote wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Grandma

Don't pride yourself, kid.

Aye is right.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.



Apparently she has no idea how to play.....doing what she did was totally stupid.

Grandma.....I knew you were Scum all along.  Too bad the others still see you as a "sweet ole Grandma", you Scum bucket.  See if I ever trust you again...........


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was going to vote for you. If she had, MeBelle's vote wouldn't have mattered.
Click to expand...


I knew better than to vote....that's why I just mentioned my intent.  Your jumping on it and ready to vote for tn did raise my cackles up, but it didn't help having MeBelle on our side.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex, do you think it hurts town when players that are town don't post much at all?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently she has no idea how to play.....doing what she did was totally stupid.
> 
> Grandma.....I knew you were Scum all along.  Too bad the others still see you as a "sweet ole Grandma", you Scum bucket.  See if I ever trust you again...........
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mertex, do you think it hurts town when players that are town don't post much at all?



Yes.  I tried to explain, only too late, that MeBelle hadn't been helping at all.  Her jumping in and giving a vote without much consideration (since she was town) that all Scum would need is for both Scum to vote along with her and we would lose the game.  

I knew she was town, but she wasn't even reading the posts.  And, by the time I figured it out with your vote, I knew it was too late.  I knew Grandma (who I had suspected all along) was going to jump on it.  

I was trying to read all the posts, and it was moving way to fast.  MeBelle will probably be lynched early on in future games, since she can't be trusted, whether town or Scum.


----------



## Grandma

> MeBelle will probably be lynched early on in future games, since she can't be trusted, whether town or Scum.



On the flip side, Avi will last longer.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> MeBelle will probably be lynched early on in future games, since she can't be trusted, whether town or Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, Avi will last longer.
Click to expand...


Yep, poor Avi.....he's had a time trying to prove he's Town.  It would be better if Wake gave him a Scum roll, then he wouldn't have to prove anything....


----------



## Grandma

Wake did give him a Scum role in Game 1 - and that's why he's always a target  

Poor Avi.   I feel bad about Day 2. 

I really was very sick, btw.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wake did give him a Scum role in Game 1 - and that's why he's always a target
> 
> Poor Avi.   I feel bad about Day 2.
> 
> I really was very sick, btw.



We should have lynched you and relieved you of your Scummy duties....


----------



## Grandma

I was sure TN would come back and hammer me. 

30 seconds to deadline... I had the WORST tension headache in the world by then.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I was sure TN would come back and hammer me.
> 
> 30 seconds to deadline... I had the WORST tension headache in the world by then.



I don't get it with him.  He wasn't much help, if he's not interested in USMB game, then he shouldn't even play.  Him and ZZZZ, they should stick to the Internet games.  Coming in at the end and trying to solve it doesn't do much for town.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was sure TN would come back and hammer me.
> 
> 30 seconds to deadline... I had the WORST tension headache in the world by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it with him.  He wasn't much help, if he's not interested in USMB game, then he shouldn't even play.  Him and ZZZZ, they should stick to the Internet games.  Coming in at the end and trying to solve it doesn't do much for town.
Click to expand...


That's why I made the "masons" comment. I didn't know who the masons were at that point, I just named the 3 weakest players. Town's luck, they turned out to be masons.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count: 5.1*​
*Mertex (LYNCH):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
*Grandma (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
*tn5421 (1):* _Mertex&#9792;_

*Not Voting (0):* 

*~* With 7 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
*~* *Deadline is 8/21/14, @ 2pm central.*

*A majority vote has been reached!*

1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4 | 3.5
4.1
​


----------



## Wake

*"Ah, uh oh..." Mertex was panicking. It was time for HER turn on the gallows!

"You leave my neck ALONE! UWAGH!!"

Mertex was hog-tied and dragged up the stairs onto the gallows, and the noose tightened around her neck. Two of her assailants did all they could to keep their evil smiles from being noticed.

"It's not me, really, oh crap-"

*SNAP!*

Mertex, Vanilla Townie, has been lynched!






"Hey, MeBelle, I don't think Mertex was evil. She's just Mertex." 






Hearing no response, TN, Town Mason, tried steadying his nerves, but he knew it took three people to fuck this all up. "Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit, oh shit.... say something mebelle..."

Too bad. MeBelle can't hear him right now. Right now she's a very dead Town Mason, thanks to one very special AyeCantSeeYou. She never saw it coming.

Turning around to face the music and lose his stuffing, he came face-to-face with Grandma.






She may be old, but she get's shit done.






AyeCantSeeYou, FA_Q2, and Grandma, the Mafia, HAVE WON THE GAME!!!

That's all, folks.

Simple and clean. 

To those who were used to wipe the floor, you may now listen to a complementary music video to relieve your sorrow. You are not being subtly poked.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UigzN-4JR14"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UigzN-4JR14[/ame]

This thread is now open for discussion!*


----------



## Wake

Dead QT
Mason QT
Scum QT


----------



## Avatar4321

Dang it Mebelle!


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, First I knew Grandma was scum all along. 

Second, TN screwed up by not coming back and hammering Grandma like he said he would.

I blame mebelle for the loss. First she quickhammers Cafe in Day3 which was insane. Then she casts a vote in lylo which means if she votes for a townie, the 2 scum can finish the job which they did. You don't vote here unless you are positive you have scum. Damn, she handed the game to scum. That sucks.

On the other hand Aye did a great job. I never suspected her. 

I absolutely suspected FA. I was certain him and Grandma were scum but I had no idea who the 3rd was.

Congratulations scum for the win!!


----------



## Avatar4321

Town could have won this one. oh well. Let's see if we can win the next one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy. 

I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.

I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.

I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm, looking at the dz, mani and Avi had Aye figured out and Grandma. Almost right away. Those two need to be kept around longer in future games. 

At least if you are town and they are too.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Town could have won this one. oh well. Let's see if we can win the next one.



I think we could have won.  We were zeroing in on it.  When Aye voted tn, after I said I suspected him, I was a  bit taken back by her quick vote knowing that we were at Lylo.....I knew all along MeBelle was town,  it had become clear to me that Rosie and MeBelle were Masons at the time that Cafe mentioned they were thanking each other's posts, and especially Rosie being nice to MeBelle, when I had my vote on MeBelle.  That's when I quickly took my vote off MeBelle and voted for FA.

Tonight, when Aye voted for tn right after I mentioned I suspected him, and then when he claimed to be Mason and no one counter claimed, it started dawning on me that it could be Aye, because she was one we least suspected, but then MeBelle dropped in and left, and voted for me, I knew that she had just handed Scum the game.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, First I knew Grandma was scum all along.
> 
> Second, TN screwed up by not coming back and hammering Grandma like he said he would.
> 
> I blame mebelle for the loss. First she quickhammers Cafe in Day3 which was insane. Then she casts a vote in lylo which means if she votes for a townie, the 2 scum can finish the job which they did. You don't vote here unless you are positive you have scum. Damn, she handed the game to scum. That sucks.
> 
> On the other hand Aye did a great job. I never suspected her.
> 
> I absolutely suspected FA. I was certain him and Grandma were scum but I had no idea who the 3rd was.
> 
> Congratulations scum for the win!!




I was positive I had scum when I voted each time.

To my detriment I was sick with the flu for about a week, which wasn't communicated to the group.
Right after recovering from that I had something else come up, the only way I  could explain it without giving out personal info in the game was posting (((pain meds))


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy.
> 
> I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.
> 
> I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.
> 
> I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.



It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.

I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> So were tn and I right?  Aye/Grandma scum?  MeBelle dumb?





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was going to vote for you. If she had, MeBelle's vote wouldn't have mattered.
Click to expand...


^^^^Bingo!^^^^


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were tn and I right?  Aye/Grandma scum?  MeBelle dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, MeBelle voting in lylo with 2 scum and 3 votes to lynch doomed us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex was going to vote for you. If she had, MeBelle's vote wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^Bingo!^^^^
Click to expand...


No Bingo.....I said I intended to vote for him.  I knew we were at Lylo, I wasn't about to make a dumb mistake and hand Scum the game, but you didn't even discuss why you thought I was Scum.....had we been able to talk more, tn and I might have been able to convince you that Aye was Grandma's accomplice.  You were playing your own game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy.
> 
> I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.
> 
> I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.
> 
> I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
Click to expand...


Because mani did nothing scummy. And Avi hammered him with still a day until deadline. 

Seemed the case against him was weak. BUT, I am on the outside looking in so I know it is much different playing. 

Grandma going so hard for you was a dead give away. I am very familiar with your town and scum game and you were playing your town game.


----------



## Shaitra

I never suspected Cafe to get lynched so quickly.  But when Rosie flipped mason, I thought Cafe was playing town too hard and directing the vote.  

Aye, you played a great scum game.  I never really suspected you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm, scum are evil. They schemed more than we did but they have more time. It is really strange what happens to your mind as each role. And even as an outsider looking in. Interesting human dynamics. No one suspected FA in the dz.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were tn and I right?  Aye/Grandma scum?  MeBelle dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was going to vote for you. If she had, MeBelle's vote wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^Bingo!^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Bingo.....I said I intended to vote for him.  I knew we were at Lylo, I wasn't about to make a dumb mistake and hand Scum the game, but you didn't even discuss why you thought I was Scum.....had we been able to talk more, tn and I might have been able to convince you that Aye was Grandma's accomplice.  You were playing your own game.
Click to expand...


Yes Bingo!

Aye perfectly described my thought process.

I HAD to leave for awhile, irl.

It's only a game. I'll refrain from insulting you back....OK?


----------



## Wake

If the Masons had claimed...


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy.
> 
> I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.
> 
> I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.
> 
> I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because mani did nothing scummy. And Avi hammered him with still a day until deadline.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but Day 1 nobody has done anything Scummy.



> Seemed the case against him was weak. BUT, I am on the outside looking in so I know it is much different playing.


The case would have been weak had it been anyone else that turned out to be Town.  Day 1 is just luck if you get Scum.  Avatar voted for Grandma right off the bat....she hadn't done anything Scummy at that point.



> Grandma going so hard for you was a dead give away. I am very familiar with your town and scum game and you were playing your town game.



It was obvious to me from early on that Grandma was Scum....she tried to blame it on her illness but she was really tense when anyone was accusing her.  Even Cafe voted for her at one time, but when we needed her vote, she kept it on Avatar.  And, MeBelle didn't vote that time....off in lalaland.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know what, Masons should of claimed right away at the start of lylo. That would of helped narrow it down. TN tried finally. Then only Mertex, Aye, and Grandma would of been left and it would of been easier. 

Two lessons: Do not quickhammer or hammer without intent.

Do not vote in lylo until you are certain you have scum. Talk it out who you want to vote for and see what everyone says but don't cast a vote. TN and Mertex did well there. Aye casting votes made me suspicious instantly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy.
> 
> I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.
> 
> I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.
> 
> I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
Click to expand...


I was not in the clouds,  Avatar read scum, given he was defending FA who I believed to be scum and then moved the wagons  of  you and FA to Mani made me believe he was scum even more so, protecting FA.  Not to mention TN was supposed to come back to hammer, then this shifted suspicion to him and suspicion to MeBelle for refusing to vote at all. Remember it was me who stopped your suspicion about Mebelle by clueing you into the fact she was probably a mason and thus her strange voting or should I say non- voting patterns as you were all over me about why I thought she was town. 

Since you felt Grandma was scum why didn't you push for her lynch next? Seems you were mislead on many occasions- all the way up to the end. It's just not newbies "easily mislead". 

Look at my flash lynch. Rosie insisted she was going to be NKed by me, setting up the perfect scenario for scum to use, and then the flash lynch happened because Rosie mentioned me. If you believe grandma to be scum, why not vote then for Grandma? It's because you were mislead by townies and scum. 

As far as FA, I pulled my vote as I realized we only needed 5 to lynch and not 6 as was stated in the deadline and I did not want to repeat my mistake with Avatar.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because mani did nothing scummy. And Avi hammered him with still a day until deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Day 1 nobody has done anything Scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed the case against him was weak. BUT, I am on the outside looking in so I know it is much different playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The case would have been weak had it been anyone else that turned out to be Town.  Day 1 is just luck if you get Scum.  Avatar voted for Grandma right off the bat....she hadn't done anything Scummy at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma going so hard for you was a dead give away. I am very familiar with your town and scum game and you were playing your town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was obvious to me from early on that Grandma was Scum....she tried to blame it on her illness but she was really tense when anyone was accusing her.  Even Cafe voted for her at one time, but when we needed her vote, she kept it on Avatar.  And, MeBelle didn't vote that time....off in lalaland.
Click to expand...


Both Grandma and Aye were very defensive when questioned. But as town, when you know you are town, and someone calls you scum, I would think a person would get pretty defensive also. Something to think about.

Yeah, you are probably right about mani and day 1. It's a shot in the dark and someone has to go.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Bingo!^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Bingo.....I said I intended to vote for him.  I knew we were at Lylo, I wasn't about to make a dumb mistake and hand Scum the game, but you didn't even discuss why you thought I was Scum.....had we been able to talk more, tn and I might have been able to convince you that Aye was Grandma's accomplice.  You were playing your own game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Bingo!
> 
> Aye perfectly described my thought process.
> 
> I HAD to leave for awhile, irl.
> 
> It's only a game. I'll refrain from insulting you back....OK?
Click to expand...


No MeBelle.   *I didn't vote.*  Had you voted for tn along with Aye, then we would have had the same scenario.  If you had to leave, knowing it was lylo you shouldn't have voted until we had discussed it more.  We still had a lot of time.   I'm not insulting you, I'm just stating facts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait;9639002 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy.
> 
> I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.
> 
> I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.
> 
> I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not in the clouds,  Avatar read scum, given he was defending FA who I believed to be scum and then moved the wagons  of  you and FA to Mani made me believe he was scum even more so, protecting FA.  Not to mention TN was supposed to come back to hammer, then this shifted suspicion to him and suspicion to MeBelle for refusing to vote at all. Remember it was me who stopped your suspicion about Mebelle by clueing you into the fact she was probably a mason and thus her strange voting or should I say non- voting patterns as you were all over me about why I thought she was town.
> 
> Since you felt Grandma was scum why didn't you push for her lynch next? Seems you were mislead on many occasions- all the way up to the end. It's just not newbies "easily mislead".
> 
> Look at my flash lynch. Rosie insisted she was going to be NKed by me, setting up the perfect scenario for scum to use, and then the flash lynch happened because Rosie mentioned me. If you believe grandma to be scum, why not vote then for Grandma? It's because you were mislead by townies and scum.
> 
> As far as FA, I pulled my vote as I realized we only needed 5 to lynch and not 6 as was stated in the deadline and I did not want to repeat my mistake with Avatar.
Click to expand...


I thought you were VT the whole time Cafe. The only thing that made me wonder was you not wanting to vote for FA but you just explained that. It' a pity how quick you were lynched. Hopefully, some lessons were learned for future games.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Bingo.....I said I intended to vote for him.  I knew we were at Lylo, I wasn't about to make a dumb mistake and hand Scum the game, but you didn't even discuss why you thought I was Scum.....had we been able to talk more, tn and I might have been able to convince you that Aye was Grandma's accomplice.  You were playing your own game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bingo!
> 
> Aye perfectly described my thought process.
> 
> I HAD to leave for awhile, irl.
> 
> It's only a game. I'll refrain from insulting you back....OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No MeBelle.   *I didn't vote.*  Had you voted for tn along with Aye, then we would have had the same scenario.  If you had to leave, knowing it was lylo you shouldn't have voted until we had discussed it more.  We still had a lot of time.   I'm not insulting you, I'm just stating facts.
Click to expand...


For future games, in lylo, don't vote if you can't be there. 

mebelle, I'm not trying to insult you but you have to remember you are on a team and you have to listen to the other townies regarding hammering and like what happened in lylo

It would be nice for town to win one here. Especially if I am town when it happens.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because mani did nothing scummy. And Avi hammered him with still a day until deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Day 1 nobody has done anything Scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed the case against him was weak. BUT, I am on the outside looking in so I know it is much different playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The case would have been weak had it been anyone else that turned out to be Town.  Day 1 is just luck if you get Scum.  Avatar voted for Grandma right off the bat....she hadn't done anything Scummy at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma going so hard for you was a dead give away. I am very familiar with your town and scum game and you were playing your town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was obvious to me from early on that Grandma was Scum....she tried to blame it on her illness but she was really tense when anyone was accusing her.  Even Cafe voted for her at one time, but when we needed her vote, she kept it on Avatar.  And, MeBelle didn't vote that time....off in lalaland.
Click to expand...


It's funny I said Grandma and FA were scum from the beginning. I should have gone with my first instinct, but I wanted to think things through and I thought since town kept losing thinking things through would ensure our win. 

The strangest part of this game is our masons were acting more scummy than scum IMO. Or they did things to put attention on themselves and it was scummy behavior, be it not voting at all, revenge votes, or not coming back for a hammer. 

Scum did not have to work too hard this game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait;9639002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not in the clouds,  Avatar read scum, given he was defending FA who I believed to be scum and then moved the wagons  of  you and FA to Mani made me believe he was scum even more so, protecting FA.  Not to mention TN was supposed to come back to hammer, then this shifted suspicion to him and suspicion to MeBelle for refusing to vote at all. Remember it was me who stopped your suspicion about Mebelle by clueing you into the fact she was probably a mason and thus her strange voting or should I say non- voting patterns as you were all over me about why I thought she was town.
> 
> Since you felt Grandma was scum why didn't you push for her lynch next? Seems you were mislead on many occasions- all the way up to the end. It's just not newbies "easily mislead".
> 
> Look at my flash lynch. Rosie insisted she was going to be NKed by me, setting up the perfect scenario for scum to use, and then the flash lynch happened because Rosie mentioned me. If you believe grandma to be scum, why not vote then for Grandma? It's because you were mislead by townies and scum.
> 
> As far as FA, I pulled my vote as I realized we only needed 5 to lynch and not 6 as was stated in the deadline and I did not want to repeat my mistake with Avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were VT the whole time Cafe. The only thing that made me wonder was you not wanting to vote for FA but you just explained that. It' a pity how quick you were lynched. Hopefully, some lessons were learned for future games.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I can see how it came off as kinda scummy. But as I thought to myself, if he is not scum it will only take 1 more vote to lynch him ( I wanted to be sure and feel out the rest of the town and make sure it was not just revenge vote but the fact town thought he was really scum) . 

Then I asked Wake for confirmation that only 5 votes were needed.  I had no issue voting for him at all, especially when I purposely moved my vote to Mertex to see if FA would once again put his vote on her. And then to test TN ( while waiting for us to come to a lynch) I moved my vote back to who I KNEW was scum to see if TN would vote for her, since I was suspicious of him being scum and not coming back to hammer. 

Then I miscounted (being new) how many more days/nights we had left if we voted FA and he ended up being Town, I thought the vote was critical. I find it strange no one stepped up to correct me, except FA who I thought was scum and I was not even sure he was telling the damn truth!


----------



## Grandma

> Then I miscounted (being new) how many more days/nights we had left if we voted FA and he ended up being Town, I thought the vote was critical.



It was. If a Townie would have been lynched we could NK another Townie. The following day if another Townie was lynched...


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait;9639033 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because mani did nothing scummy. And Avi hammered him with still a day until deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Day 1 nobody has done anything Scummy.
> 
> 
> The case would have been weak had it been anyone else that turned out to be Town.  Day 1 is just luck if you get Scum.  Avatar voted for Grandma right off the bat....she hadn't done anything Scummy at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma going so hard for you was a dead give away. I am very familiar with your town and scum game and you were playing your town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was obvious to me from early on that Grandma was Scum....she tried to blame it on her illness but she was really tense when anyone was accusing her.  Even Cafe voted for her at one time, but when we needed her vote, she kept it on Avatar.  And, MeBelle didn't vote that time....off in lalaland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny I said Grandma and FA were scum from the beginning. I should have gone with my first instinct, but I wanted to think things through and I thought since town kept losing thinking things through would ensure our win.
> 
> The strangest part of this game is our masons were acting more scummy than scum IMO. Or they did things to put attention on themselves and it was scummy behavior, be it not voting at all, revenge votes, or not coming back for a hammer.
> 
> Scum did not have to work too hard this game.
Click to expand...


Hey now.  I had to work my ass off considering that I was under suspicion from a few players for nothing at all and what I said was irrelevant to them...

Funny enough, I think that you and avi are 2 of the stronger players here - dont expect to last very long in the future 

Avi sure has not.  Town does not seem to like anyone that thinks about things.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9639002 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, A couple other observations. I was shocked town lynched mani. He did nothing scummy.
> 
> I thought Avi was scum and would of been o.k. with his lynch and voted for him.
> 
> I never thought Cafe was scum. She was playing her town game.
> 
> I never thought Mertex was scum. She was playing her town game also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not in the clouds,  Avatar read scum, given he was defending FA who I believed to be scum and then moved the wagons  of  you and FA to Mani made me believe he was scum even more so, protecting FA.  Not to mention TN was supposed to come back to hammer, then this shifted suspicion to him and suspicion to MeBelle for refusing to vote at all. Remember it was me who stopped your suspicion about Mebelle by clueing you into the fact she was probably a mason and thus her strange voting or should I say non- voting patterns as you were all over me about why I thought she was town.
Click to expand...

  Tn's game play was scummy.  His not coming back to hammer Grandma made it harder for us to zero in on Scum....made us think he was Scum.  You didn't clue me that MeBelle was a Mason, you only mentioned that she and Rosie were too chummy and my initial take was that you thought they were working together as Scum.  You never indicated that they might be Masons, I picked up on that on my own.  You were still hanging on to Grandma's apron strings at that time.



> Since you felt Grandma was scum why didn't you push for her lynch next? Seems you were mislead on many occasions- all the way up to the end. It's just not newbies "easily mislead".


What do you mean why didn't I push for her lynch.  I led her wagon, the one that you insisted on staying with Avatar, who flipped town and MeBelle didn't even bother to vote.



> Look at my flash lynch. Rosie insisted she was going to be NKed by me, setting up the perfect scenario for scum to use, and then the flash lynch happened because Rosie mentioned me. If you believe grandma to be scum, why not vote then for Grandma? It's because you were mislead by townies and scum.


Yes, Rosie made a big mistake by telling us to be sure and lynch you.  We should have given you a chance to defend yourself, but by that time  you had some us thinking you were Scum.  

At that time we knew there were two Scum left, it didn't matter which one we got first.  I didn't want to vote for Grandma because I hadn't been able to convince you that she was Scum and we would have ended up with split vote, like we did with Avatar and Grandma and probably a NL.


> As far as FA, I pulled my vote as I realized we only needed 5 to lynch and not 6 as was stated in the deadline and I did not want to repeat my mistake with Avatar.



FA drew you in when started flattering you about giving him advice on Adblock.  That's why you had a hard time looking at the facts and realizing he was scum.  I did the same thing in Game 1 with Avatar.  He kept telling me that he knew I was Town and I fell for it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9639002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not in the clouds,  Avatar read scum, given he was defending FA who I believed to be scum and then moved the wagons  of  you and FA to Mani made me believe he was scum even more so, protecting FA.  Not to mention TN was supposed to come back to hammer, then this shifted suspicion to him and suspicion to MeBelle for refusing to vote at all. Remember it was me who stopped your suspicion about Mebelle by clueing you into the fact she was probably a mason and thus her strange voting or should I say non- voting patterns as you were all over me about why I thought she was town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tn's game play was scummy.  His not coming back to hammer Grandma made it harder for us to zero in on Scum....made us think he was Scum.  You didn't clue me that MeBelle was a Mason, you only mentioned that she and Rosie were too chummy and my initial take was that you thought they were working together as Scum.  You never indicated that they might be Masons, I picked up on that on my own.  You were still hanging on to Grandma's apron strings at that time.
> 
> What do you mean why didn't I push for her lynch.  I led her wagon, the one that you insisted on staying with Avatar, who flipped town and MeBelle didn't even bother to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my flash lynch. Rosie insisted she was going to be NKed by me, setting up the perfect scenario for scum to use, and then the flash lynch happened because Rosie mentioned me. If you believe grandma to be scum, why not vote then for Grandma? It's because you were mislead by townies and scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Rosie made a big mistake by telling us to be sure and lynch you.  We should have given you a chance to defend yourself, but by that time  you had some us thinking you were Scum.
> 
> At that time we knew there were two Scum left, it didn't matter which one we got first.  I didn't want to vote for Grandma because I hadn't been able to convince you that she was Scum and we would have ended up with split vote, like we did with Avatar and Grandma and probably a NL.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as FA, I pulled my vote as I realized we only needed 5 to lynch and not 6 as was stated in the deadline and I did not want to repeat my mistake with Avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA drew you in when started flattering you about giving him advice on Adblock.  That's why you had a hard time looking at the facts and realizing he was scum.  I did the same thing in Game 1 with Avatar.  He kept telling me that he knew I was Town and I fell for it.
Click to expand...


You really think FA drew me in for thanking me? That is really silly. I said over and over again on my scum lists and in my posts FA was scum.  I thought FA was scum before the vote I wanted to ensure we were voting correctly, given I thought Avatar was scum defending FA. I wanted to be sure. The vote count said we needed 6 to lynch and that was wrong, we only needed 5.  I asked for everyone's reasoning and I wanted to ensure it was not based off of a revenge vote from Rosie. We had 5 days left then 4, not four hours. 

I was not the only person who could have changed my vote when she and Avatar were up to be lynched, there were more on Grandma. And I believed TN when he said he was coming back. If you believed Grandma to be scum, why not vote for her when you all flash lynched me? She was presenting more scummy to you than me until my name was put up. What I meant you did not push to lynch her after avatar was lynched and before my flash lynch. If you KNEW she was scum as you said, why not, instead of helping a 10 minute lynch to go through? That's what I meant about your not pushing grandma's vote. You did not even do it the last go round, instead you were going to vote TN instead of Grandma.


----------



## Wake

The more you make people talk, the more you buy yourself time to trap Scum in their words.

Grandma mentioned she was getting a tension headache. As Scum she was doing a damned good job, and it must have taken a lot to not buckle under the pressure and slip up from nervousness. Same with Aye. By quicklynching, you make it a breeze for Scum. They want the Town to kill themselves off, and the quicker the better. The more they have to explain themselves the later in the game, the more that pressure bears down on their shoulders.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's true, as scum I was afraid to say anything which doesn't help much. But I was worried everything I said was going to scream scum. Especially when SR scumread me at one point. Even though town is more clueless than you think. 

So yes, if you think you have scum, keep them talking. See if you can figure out who their partners are. If you are scum, pretend you are town when you play.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's some good advice:

In mafia, paranoia is your friend. Assuming you're town, then you need to be looking at everyone, constantly. Look over their posts with the following three questions in mind:

1. Assuming so and so is town, why would they post this?
2. Assuming so and so is scum, why would they post this?
3. Do I agree with what is being said here?

Do this for every post. By every player. Regardless of your read on that player.


----------



## RosieS

Every time there has been an L-2 or an L-1 and L-2 those pressuring to "slow down" "be sure" have wound up pushing Town into a mislynch. EVERY  time!

Town must not allow being talked out of a good lynch into a mislynch by manipulative Scum or a clueless noob.

Grandma claimed to have slowed down the Mertex lynch this time - don't forget that..

There comes a point where a good lynch is lost - over and over and over.......

Just don't fall for it anymore!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> The more you make people talk, the more you buy yourself time to trap Scum in their words.
> 
> Grandma mentioned she was getting a tension headache. As Scum she was doing a damned good job, and it must have taken a lot to not buckle under the pressure and slip up from nervousness. Same with Aye. By quicklynching, you make it a breeze for Scum. They want the Town to kill themselves off, and the quicker the better. The more they have to explain themselves the later in the game, the more that pressure bears down on their shoulders.



What can I do better (besides not hammering when I said I would)?


----------



## Avatar4321

I disagree Rosie. It's precisely because we slowed down that we had a shot this game.

On day two I was at L1 three separate times. if we were rushing I would have been lynched when grandma gave her intent at the beginning without further discussion showing she was scum.

Had the town not flash lynched Cafe we could have had much more discussion and finding Aye might have been easier.

If I hadn't hammered mani on day 1 when i did, you would have unvoted him and we might have been able to go back to FA that day.

If Mebelle hadn't rushed a vote this last day, and let it talk itself out more the town could have figured it out. Grandma was giving out huge tells that made it obvious she was scum on the last day.

We do need to slow down and pay attention. The more rope you give the scum the more likely they will trip up.


----------



## tn5421

I see death has made you even more powerful Avatar.


----------



## Wake

tn5421 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more you make people talk, the more you buy yourself time to trap Scum in their words.
> 
> Grandma mentioned she was getting a tension headache. As Scum she was doing a damned good job, and it must have taken a lot to not buckle under the pressure and slip up from nervousness. Same with Aye. By quicklynching, you make it a breeze for Scum. They want the Town to kill themselves off, and the quicker the better. The more they have to explain themselves the later in the game, the more that pressure bears down on their shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I do better (besides not hammering when I said I would)?
Click to expand...


One thing would be to take a pulse on the flow of the game, and if the situation requires it claim (scream) being Masons with your partner if you know the pattern in the game has been to quick-lynch crazy-quickly.

When it comes to gameplay I'm biased, and when Town I'd try to keep the Day from ending too quickly. Sometimes that means verbally punching and kicking holes into peoples' arguments in order to grab their attention and redirect them, to get them to talk, while balancing yourself so they don't decide to lynch you instead.

Not sure what other advice to give for this exact Setup: never played it before but I'd love to in the future because it's so balanced.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> I see death has made you even more powerful Avatar.



I knew it would. I just need to learn to use the force as phantom to strangle scum from beyond.


----------



## tn5421

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: The TL;DR version is that I needed to step up and lead town, right?


----------



## Wake

tn5421 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: The TL;DR version is that I needed to step up and lead town, right?



Yes. They needed that. You've got the presence for it, too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: The TL;DR version is that I needed to step up and lead town, right?



YES!! As a fellow townie I would love to see that from you. 

I would of loved to see more as a fellow scum player in the QT. Mertex and I did most of the talking and when you did give input, it was great and excellent advice. But more would of been better. Mostly because you had the experience more than we did. 

I would of done that in your Mason QT also, plan how to vote, who you think is guilty or not, and when to claim. Lead the other two in the QT. That is, if Rosie would let you. 

I loved your play at the end. I DARE anyone to claim Mason. You rocked it at the end. More of that please!!


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I disagree Rosie. It's precisely because we slowed down that we had a shot this game.
> 
> On day two I was at L1 three separate times. if we were rushing I would have been lynched when grandma gave her intent at the beginning without further discussion showing she was scum.
> 
> Had the town not flash lynched Cafe we could have had much more discussion and finding Aye might have been easier.


I agree with you on that.  I had forgotten that Aye raised my suspicions that she might be the other scum when she posted a long diatribe (earlier in the game) about how I was so aggressive and sounded so much like scum, yet she didn't find Grandma's posts aggressive even when she told you to ram a car part up your woowoo?  That raised a red flag for me, and when I questioned her about it,  she offered up some lame advice that her son was here and she hadn't had time to read all the posts, (another reason why personal stuff should not be allowed.)   If we had been going slower, I would have checked out her posts and I would have remembered that.  At the end, when there are only 5 people left it is a lot easier to sift through the crap they've posted and find out who sounds the scummiest.



> If I hadn't hammered mani on day 1 when i did, you would have unvoted him and we might have been able to go back to FA that day.


I had also voted for FA about that time.



> If Mebelle hadn't rushed a vote this last day, and let it talk itself out more the town could have figured it out. Grandma was giving out huge tells that made it obvious she was scum on the last day.


Tn, had already found Grandma to be scummy about the time I was getting red flags about Aye being so quick to vote on a Lylo.



> We do need to slow down and pay attention. The more rope you give the scum the more likely they will trip up.



Exactly.  And players that don't contribute or post much should be the first to be eliminated, because they don't help Town when they are town and if they are Scum, well then,  Town has at least scored one.


----------



## RosieS

I was very specific on when not to slow down.

Again, when there is an L-1 or an L-2 plus an L-1, do not let Scum or clueless noobs  pull the "slow down" "let's be sure!" crap!

Town always mislynches when diverted to another lynch victim this way.

Are we clear WHEN not to do this?

Are we clear WHY?

Good. DON'T DO IT ANYMORE!

Thank you.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

I think what would help is taking really good notes of what certain players do and say when they're Scum.

The reason I say this is because it's difficult to try and "alter" yourself as Scum so your tells don't show for others to see.

For example, what are five things about Scum-FA_Q2 you should be on the lookout for? Scum-Rosie? Scum-Avatar?


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree Rosie. It's precisely because we slowed down that we had a shot this game.
> 
> On day two I was at L1 three separate times. if we were rushing I would have been lynched when grandma gave her intent at the beginning without further discussion showing she was scum.
> 
> Had the town not flash lynched Cafe we could have had much more discussion and finding Aye might have been easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on that.  I had forgotten that Aye raised my suspicions that she might be the other scum when she posted a long diatribe (earlier in the game) about how I was so aggressive and sounded so much like scum, yet she didn't find Grandma's posts aggressive even when she told you to ram a car part up your woowoo?  That raised a red flag for me, and when I questioned her about it,  she offered up some lame advice that her son was here and she hadn't had time to read all the posts, (another reason why personal stuff should not be allowed.)   If we had been going slower, I would have checked out her posts and I would have remembered that.  At the end, when there are only 5 people left it is a lot easier to sift through the crap they've posted and find out who sounds the scummiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't hammered mani on day 1 when i did, you would have unvoted him and we might have been able to go back to FA that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had also voted for FA about that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mebelle hadn't rushed a vote this last day, and let it talk itself out more the town could have figured it out. Grandma was giving out huge tells that made it obvious she was scum on the last day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tn, had already found Grandma to be scummy about the time I was getting red flags about Aye being so quick to vote on a Lylo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do need to slow down and pay attention. The more rope you give the scum the more likely they will trip up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And players that don't contribute or post much should be the first to be eliminated, because they don't help Town when they are town and if they are Scum, well then,  Town has at least scored one.
Click to expand...


You did do exactly what I expected - you went back and bolded things I said - especially about voting for Grandma and then coming back to get FA.

You did do the work, Mertex. You did have the time. You did take the time. YOU GOT IT RIGHT.

Nobody else bothered to read or understand.

When good players are consistently ignored and poor players are Scum's best friends -

- what other outcome other than Town loss can be expected?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wake said:


> I think what would help is taking really good notes of what certain players do and say when they're Scum.
> 
> The reason I say this is because it's difficult to try and "alter" yourself as Scum so your tells don't show for others to see.
> 
> For example, what are five things about Scum-FA_Q2 you should be on the lookout for? Scum-Rosie? Scum-Avatar?



Avatar has changed. Everyone must start from Square One with him, as if he were a new unknown.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, MeBelle flash voted 3 in a row. You can't condemn X for something and then give Y a pass for doing more of that something.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It helps that MeBelle is confirmed fucking town as well.
Click to expand...


If you were a Mason and MeBelle was a Mason, how come you didn't know she was town?


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *Vote Count: 5.1*​
> *Mertex (LYNCH):* _MeBelle60&#9792;, AyeCantSeeYou&#9792;, Grandma&#9792;_
> *Grandma (1):* _tn5421&#9794;_
> *tn5421 (1):* _Mertex&#9792;_
> 
> *Not Voting (0):*
> 
> *~* With 7 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
> *~* *Deadline is 8/21/14, @ 2pm central.*
> 
> *A majority vote has been reached!*
> 
> 1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10
> 2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4 | 2.5 | 2.6 | 2.7
> 3.1 | 3.2 | 3.3 | 3.4 | 3.5
> 4.1
> ​




Not that it matters, Wake, but I didn't vote for tn.  My last vote was for Aye, but it was too late, so I should have shown under "Not voting".  I checked, to be sure.....

 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9639349 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9639002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not in the clouds,  Avatar read scum, given he was defending FA who I believed to be scum and then moved the wagons  of  you and FA to Mani made me believe he was scum even more so, protecting FA.  Not to mention TN was supposed to come back to hammer, then this shifted suspicion to him and suspicion to MeBelle for refusing to vote at all. Remember it was me who stopped your suspicion about Mebelle by clueing you into the fact she was probably a mason and thus her strange voting or should I say non- voting patterns as you were all over me about why I thought she was town.
> 
> 
> 
> Tn's game play was scummy.  His not coming back to hammer Grandma made it harder for us to zero in on Scum....made us think he was Scum.  You didn't clue me that MeBelle was a Mason, you only mentioned that she and Rosie were too chummy and my initial take was that you thought they were working together as Scum.  You never indicated that they might be Masons, I picked up on that on my own.  You were still hanging on to Grandma's apron strings at that time.
> 
> What do you mean why didn't I push for her lynch.  I led her wagon, the one that you insisted on staying with Avatar, who flipped town and MeBelle didn't even bother to vote.
> 
> 
> Yes, Rosie made a big mistake by telling us to be sure and lynch you.  We should have given you a chance to defend yourself, but by that time  you had some us thinking you were Scum.
> 
> At that time we knew there were two Scum left, it didn't matter which one we got first.  I didn't want to vote for Grandma because I hadn't been able to convince you that she was Scum and we would have ended up with split vote, like we did with Avatar and Grandma and probably a NL.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as FA, I pulled my vote as I realized we only needed 5 to lynch and not 6 as was stated in the deadline and I did not want to repeat my mistake with Avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA drew you in when started flattering you about giving him advice on Adblock.  That's why you had a hard time looking at the facts and realizing he was scum.  I did the same thing in Game 1 with Avatar.  He kept telling me that he knew I was Town and I fell for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You really think FA drew me in for thanking me? That is really silly.* I said over and over again on my scum lists and in my posts FA was scum. * I thought FA was scum before the vote *I wanted to ensure we were voting correctly, given I thought Avatar was scum defending FA. I wanted to be sure. The vote count said we needed 6 to lynch and that was wrong, we only needed 5.  I asked for everyone's reasoning and I wanted to ensure it was not based off of a revenge vote from Rosie. We had 5 days left then 4, not four hours.
> 
> I was not the only person who could have changed my vote when she and Avatar were up to be lynched, there were more on Grandma. And I believed TN when he said he was coming back. *If you believed Grandma to be scum, why not vote for her when you all flash lynched me?* She was presenting more scummy to you than me until my name was put up. What I meant you did not push to lynch her after avatar was lynched and before my flash lynch. If you KNEW she was scum as you said, why not, instead of helping a 10 minute lynch to go through? That's what I meant about your not pushing grandma's vote. You did not even do it the last go round, instead you were going to vote TN instead of Grandma.
Click to expand...


Yes, I do.  You may not have been aware of it, but the fact that he was being positive about you and saying you definitely were town, since you were town, that must have made a subconscious positive for you.  Be aware of that for the next game.  Scum like to flatter Townies to get them on their side.  

And, if you thought FA was Scum at first, after you voted for Avatar and he flipped town, how come when there were more of us accusing FA the next go round, he didn't seem like scum to you anymore?

As for Grandma and why I didn't vote for her.  I knew she was scum, but we had two left, it didn't matter which one went first, and two were already voting for you.  Going for someone that no one else is going for is not a good thing.  If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.  I made my statements about Grandma, but neither MeBelle nor tn (the two other Townies left) were picking up on it....MeBelle should have declared herself as Mason, but I'm surprised that tn didn't know she was a Mason.  Maybe he wasn't participating in the night talks?  If that had happened it would have been obvious then that Grandma/Aye were Scum.  Maybe the next game people will keep these things in mind.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9639349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tn's game play was scummy.  His not coming back to hammer Grandma made it harder for us to zero in on Scum....made us think he was Scum.  You didn't clue me that MeBelle was a Mason, you only mentioned that she and Rosie were too chummy and my initial take was that you thought they were working together as Scum.  You never indicated that they might be Masons, I picked up on that on my own.  You were still hanging on to Grandma's apron strings at that time.
> 
> What do you mean why didn't I push for her lynch.  I led her wagon, the one that you insisted on staying with Avatar, who flipped town and MeBelle didn't even bother to vote.
> 
> 
> Yes, Rosie made a big mistake by telling us to be sure and lynch you.  We should have given you a chance to defend yourself, but by that time  you had some us thinking you were Scum.
> 
> At that time we knew there were two Scum left, it didn't matter which one we got first.  I didn't want to vote for Grandma because I hadn't been able to convince you that she was Scum and we would have ended up with split vote, like we did with Avatar and Grandma and probably a NL.
> 
> 
> FA drew you in when started flattering you about giving him advice on Adblock.  That's why you had a hard time looking at the facts and realizing he was scum.  I did the same thing in Game 1 with Avatar.  He kept telling me that he knew I was Town and I fell for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really think FA drew me in for thanking me? That is really silly.* I said over and over again on my scum lists and in my posts FA was scum. * I thought FA was scum before the vote *I wanted to ensure we were voting correctly, given I thought Avatar was scum defending FA. I wanted to be sure. The vote count said we needed 6 to lynch and that was wrong, we only needed 5.  I asked for everyone's reasoning and I wanted to ensure it was not based off of a revenge vote from Rosie. We had 5 days left then 4, not four hours.
> 
> I was not the only person who could have changed my vote when she and Avatar were up to be lynched, there were more on Grandma. And I believed TN when he said he was coming back. *If you believed Grandma to be scum, why not vote for her when you all flash lynched me?* She was presenting more scummy to you than me until my name was put up. What I meant you did not push to lynch her after avatar was lynched and before my flash lynch. If you KNEW she was scum as you said, why not, instead of helping a 10 minute lynch to go through? That's what I meant about your not pushing grandma's vote. You did not even do it the last go round, instead you were going to vote TN instead of Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.  You may not have been aware of it, but the fact that he was being positive about you and saying you definitely were town, since you were town, that must have made a subconscious positive for you.  Be aware of that for the next game.  Scum like to flatter Townies to get them on their side.
> 
> And, if you thought FA was Scum at first, after you voted for Avatar and he flipped town, how come when there were more of us accusing FA the next go round, he didn't seem like scum to you anymore?
> 
> As for Grandma and why I didn't vote for her.  I knew she was scum, but we had two left, it didn't matter which one went first, and two were already voting for you.  Going for someone that no one else is going for is not a good thing.  If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.  I made my statements about Grandma, but neither MeBelle nor tn (the two other Townies left) were picking up on it....MeBelle should have declared herself as Mason, but I'm surprised that tn didn't know she was a Mason.  Maybe he wasn't participating in the night talks?  If that had happened it would have been obvious then that Grandma/Aye were Scum.  Maybe the next game people will keep these things in mind.
Click to expand...


Since he seems to have left, I'll answer this.

By saying MeBelle was Confirmed Town he was saying there was no doubt. That he knew it. That when Grandma read her as Scum at that late date he knew she was wrong.

That is what Confirmed Town means - thus the DARE you to claim Mason.

Confirmed Town means known for a fact Town.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

If someone seems to have a really bad case on someone, consider it a possible scum tell.

Scum have to make up reasons to scumread someone. 

If someone drops a vote on someone out of the blue or switches around a lot, or suddenly unvotes out of the blue they could be scum.

If there are two wagons and they vote in a way that will cause a NL situation like mani and Aye both did, possible tell

Generally if a wagon forms really fast on someone, they are most likely town. See Cafe for an example.

Some things to think about for future games.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9639349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really think FA drew me in for thanking me? That is really silly.* I said over and over again on my scum lists and in my posts FA was scum. * I thought FA was scum before the vote *I wanted to ensure we were voting correctly, given I thought Avatar was scum defending FA. I wanted to be sure. The vote count said we needed 6 to lynch and that was wrong, we only needed 5.  I asked for everyone's reasoning and I wanted to ensure it was not based off of a revenge vote from Rosie. We had 5 days left then 4, not four hours.
> 
> I was not the only person who could have changed my vote when she and Avatar were up to be lynched, there were more on Grandma. And I believed TN when he said he was coming back. *If you believed Grandma to be scum, why not vote for her when you all flash lynched me?* She was presenting more scummy to you than me until my name was put up. What I meant you did not push to lynch her after avatar was lynched and before my flash lynch. If you KNEW she was scum as you said, why not, instead of helping a 10 minute lynch to go through? That's what I meant about your not pushing grandma's vote. You did not even do it the last go round, instead you were going to vote TN instead of Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.  You may not have been aware of it, but the fact that he was being positive about you and saying you definitely were town, since you were town, that must have made a subconscious positive for you.  Be aware of that for the next game.  Scum like to flatter Townies to get them on their side.
> 
> And, if you thought FA was Scum at first, after you voted for Avatar and he flipped town, how come when there were more of us accusing FA the next go round, he didn't seem like scum to you anymore?
> 
> As for Grandma and why I didn't vote for her.  I knew she was scum, but we had two left, it didn't matter which one went first, and two were already voting for you.  Going for someone that no one else is going for is not a good thing.  If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.  I made my statements about Grandma, but neither MeBelle nor tn (the two other Townies left) were picking up on it....MeBelle should have declared herself as Mason, but I'm surprised that tn didn't know she was a Mason.  Maybe he wasn't participating in the night talks?  If that had happened it would have been obvious then that Grandma/Aye were Scum.  Maybe the next game people will keep these things in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since he seems to have left, I'll answer this.
> 
> By saying MeBelle was Confirmed Town he was saying there was no doubt. That he knew it. That when Grandma read her as Scum at that late date he knew she was wrong.
> 
> That is what Confirmed Town means - thus the DARE you to claim Mason.
> 
> Confirmed Town means known for a fact Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Exactly. He said mebelle was confirmed fucking town. He was telling you all that she was a mason and so was he. There wasn't any doubt.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9639349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really think FA drew me in for thanking me? That is really silly.* I said over and over again on my scum lists and in my posts FA was scum. * I thought FA was scum before the vote *I wanted to ensure we were voting correctly, given I thought Avatar was scum defending FA. I wanted to be sure. The vote count said we needed 6 to lynch and that was wrong, we only needed 5.  I asked for everyone's reasoning and I wanted to ensure it was not based off of a revenge vote from Rosie. We had 5 days left then 4, not four hours.
> 
> I was not the only person who could have changed my vote when she and Avatar were up to be lynched, there were more on Grandma. And I believed TN when he said he was coming back. *If you believed Grandma to be scum, why not vote for her when you all flash lynched me?* She was presenting more scummy to you than me until my name was put up. What I meant you did not push to lynch her after avatar was lynched and before my flash lynch. If you KNEW she was scum as you said, why not, instead of helping a 10 minute lynch to go through? That's what I meant about your not pushing grandma's vote. You did not even do it the last go round, instead you were going to vote TN instead of Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.  You may not have been aware of it, but the fact that he was being positive about you and saying you definitely were town, since you were town, that must have made a subconscious positive for you.  Be aware of that for the next game.  Scum like to flatter Townies to get them on their side.
> 
> And, if you thought FA was Scum at first, after you voted for Avatar and he flipped town, how come when there were more of us accusing FA the next go round, he didn't seem like scum to you anymore?
> 
> As for Grandma and why I didn't vote for her.  I knew she was scum, but we had two left, it didn't matter which one went first, and two were already voting for you.  Going for someone that no one else is going for is not a good thing.  If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.  I made my statements about Grandma, but neither MeBelle nor tn (the two other Townies left) were picking up on it....MeBelle should have declared herself as Mason, but I'm surprised that tn didn't know she was a Mason.  Maybe he wasn't participating in the night talks?  If that had happened it would have been obvious then that Grandma/Aye were Scum.  Maybe the next game people will keep these things in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since he seems to have left, I'll answer this.
> 
> By saying MeBelle was Confirmed Town he was saying there was no doubt. That he knew it. That when Grandma read her as Scum at that late date he knew she was wrong.
> 
> That is what Confirmed Town means - thus the DARE you to claim Mason.
> 
> Confirmed Town means known for a fact Town.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Thanks....I didn't know that, I thought he was just expressing his opinion.


----------



## tn5421

"herp derp im mason claim so i know ur scum"


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9639349 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tn's game play was scummy.  His not coming back to hammer Grandma made it harder for us to zero in on Scum....made us think he was Scum.  You didn't clue me that MeBelle was a Mason, you only mentioned that she and Rosie were too chummy and my initial take was that you thought they were working together as Scum.  You never indicated that they might be Masons, I picked up on that on my own.  You were still hanging on to Grandma's apron strings at that time.
> 
> What do you mean why didn't I push for her lynch.  I led her wagon, the one that you insisted on staying with Avatar, who flipped town and MeBelle didn't even bother to vote.
> 
> 
> Yes, Rosie made a big mistake by telling us to be sure and lynch you.  We should have given you a chance to defend yourself, but by that time  you had some us thinking you were Scum.
> 
> At that time we knew there were two Scum left, it didn't matter which one we got first.  I didn't want to vote for Grandma because I hadn't been able to convince you that she was Scum and we would have ended up with split vote, like we did with Avatar and Grandma and probably a NL.
> 
> 
> FA drew you in when started flattering you about giving him advice on Adblock.  That's why you had a hard time looking at the facts and realizing he was scum.  I did the same thing in Game 1 with Avatar.  He kept telling me that he knew I was Town and I fell for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You really think FA drew me in for thanking me? That is really silly.* I said over and over again on my scum lists and in my posts FA was scum. * I thought FA was scum before the vote *I wanted to ensure we were voting correctly, given I thought Avatar was scum defending FA. I wanted to be sure. The vote count said we needed 6 to lynch and that was wrong, we only needed 5.  I asked for everyone's reasoning and I wanted to ensure it was not based off of a revenge vote from Rosie. We had 5 days left then 4, not four hours.
> 
> I was not the only person who could have changed my vote when she and Avatar were up to be lynched, there were more on Grandma. And I believed TN when he said he was coming back. *If you believed Grandma to be scum, why not vote for her when you all flash lynched me?* She was presenting more scummy to you than me until my name was put up. What I meant you did not push to lynch her after avatar was lynched and before my flash lynch. If you KNEW she was scum as you said, why not, instead of helping a 10 minute lynch to go through? That's what I meant about your not pushing grandma's vote. You did not even do it the last go round, instead you were going to vote TN instead of Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.  You may not have been aware of it, but the fact that he was being positive about you and saying you definitely were town, since you were town, that must have made a subconscious positive for you.  Be aware of that for the next game.  Scum like to flatter Townies to get them on their side.
> 
> And, if you thought FA was Scum at first, after you voted for Avatar and he flipped town, how come when there were more of us accusing FA the next go round, he didn't seem like scum to you anymore?
> 
> As for Grandma and why I didn't vote for her.  I knew she was scum, but we had two left, it didn't matter which one went first, and two were already voting for you.  Going for someone that no one else is going for is not a good thing.  If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.  I made my statements about Grandma, but neither MeBelle nor tn (the two other Townies left) were picking up on it....MeBelle should have declared herself as Mason, but I'm surprised that tn didn't know she was a Mason.  Maybe he wasn't participating in the night talks?  If that had happened it would have been obvious then that Grandma/Aye were Scum.  Maybe the next game people will keep these things in mind.
Click to expand...


LOL, well you are wrong. I guess you think you seem to think you know more about my mind than I do. I stated over and over I had no issue voting for FA. I just wanted to be sure, given I had messed up on Avatar. I also stated over and over I felt he was scum. 

You hung a lot on a post he made thanking me 8 or 9 posts into the game and many weeks ago. 

Again let me lay it out for you. 

I realized the number needed for a lynch was wrong, I pulled my vote to ensure we did not make a mistake like we did with avatar, we had* 5 days *left before our deadline. There is no harm in being sure. and hoping you get scum to chat to find their buddies. 

I asked Wake for clarification on the vote count, its right there ,a gigantic post asking Wake did we need 5 or 6 votes, we only needed 5 to lynch. 

I moved my vote to you to see if FA would move his vote back to you, - and he did. One more thing which confirmed he was scum to me. All the while stating I had no issue voting for him.

I then moved my vote to Grandma ( who I knew was scum) to test TN, since TN kept stating how upset he did not get to vote for Grandma and how he was going to vote her out next but was on FA. . He did not move his vote, making me think he was scum protecting Grandma ( again)  since he never came back to hammer her. 

There are reasons for play, don't assume you know why I do what I do.


----------



## tn5421

[17:35:32] <+GIF> *brb random.org*
[17:35:33] <+tn5421> it doesn't like gif peanut butter
[17:35:41] <+GIF> !vote tn5421
[17:35:46] <+GIF> *waits*
[17:35:46] <&CalignoBot> !vote tn5421
[17:35:46] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | VOTE COUNT (2 to lynch) 
[17:35:47] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | tn5421 - 2 (GIF CalignoBot) 
[17:35:48] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | tn5421 has been lynched. 
[17:35:49] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | tn5421 was a Infiltrator (mafia). 
[17:35:49] <+tn5421> fuck
[17:35:52] <&CalignoBot> o
[17:35:53] * daisuki sets mode: -v tn5421 (remove voice since i died)
[17:35:54] * daisuki sets mode: -m (remove moderated chat since game over, must be +v to chat)
[17:35:54] <+GIF> lol
[17:35:55] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | |Game over! Winners: (town: CalignoBot GIF Zexion) 
[17:35:55] <tn5421> r u srs?
[17:35:56] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | mafia: tn5421 (Infiltrator) (cannot be tracked)
[17:35:57] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | survivor: Yoshika-Chan (Crazed Fiend) (1-x-shot vig | both day/night)
[17:35:58] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | town: CalignoBot (Skulker) (if anyone targets you, you die) GIF (Sleeper Unlynchable) (if tn5421 dies, become unlynchable) Zexion (Mystery Randomizer) (doesn't know he's a randomizer.  Ranzomizer targets someone and makes their action target a random person)


----------



## CaféAuLait

> If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.



You all had me lynched in less than an hour and you had a week left, you allowed scum to lead you by the hand and y'all took me to the promised land.  Voting out a townie at the time you all voted for me pointed to a loss for town. 

 I also miscounted on the votes for FA, believing the vote you all had yesterday was the vote which was happening to FA at the time. I believed FA's vote to be super critical therefore another reason we needed to be sure. 

Sometimes, you need to try, just because "2 were already voting for me," does not mean you have to jump on the bandwagon, why not start your own wagon on Grandma. Then weigh the evidence or at least let a player speak.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> He said mebelle was confirmed fucking town.





I'm the town slut??


----------



## MeBelle

Very interesting how posters view things differently.  

Lots of good information here.

Thanks for putting up with me


----------



## Wolfsister77

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said mebelle was confirmed fucking town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the town slut??
Click to expand...



It must of been the sexplanation that did it.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9643458 said:
			
		

> If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all had me lynched in less than an hour and you had a week left, you allowed scum to lead you by the hand and y'all took me to the promised land.  Voting out a townie at the time you all voted for me pointed to a loss for town.
> 
> I also miscounted on the votes for FA, believing the vote you all had yesterday was the vote which was happening to FA at the time. I believed FA's vote to be super critical therefore another reason we needed to be sure.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to try, just because "2 were already voting for me," does not mean you have to jump on the bandwagon, why not start your own wagon on Grandma. Then weigh the evidence or at least let a player speak.
Click to expand...


I've learned from past games that being  loquacious can really be a drag on many players. TL/DR...some of us don't have the time to digest every word posted. 

My 'wall of Grandma' from  game #3 is part of what did me in.

There are many subtleties I don't always pick up on either.

I keep  learning I need to pay attention and  'go with my guts' though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> CaféAuLait;9643458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all had me lynched in less than an hour and you had a week left, you allowed scum to lead you by the hand and y'all took me to the promised land.  Voting out a townie at the time you all voted for me pointed to a loss for town.
> 
> I also miscounted on the votes for FA, believing the vote you all had yesterday was the vote which was happening to FA at the time. I believed FA's vote to be super critical therefore another reason we needed to be sure.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to try, just because "2 were already voting for me," does not mean you have to jump on the bandwagon, why not start your own wagon on Grandma. Then weigh the evidence or at least let a player speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've learned from past games that being  loquacious can really be a drag on many players. TL/DR...some of us don't have the time to digest every word posted.
> 
> My 'wall of Grandma' from  game #3 is part of what did me in.
> 
> There are many subtleties I don't always pick up on either.
> 
> I keep  learning I need to pay attention and  'go with my guts' though.
Click to expand...


It was not your wall of Grandma that did you in, but IMO someone with a past grudge against you which did you in and their being very vocal about your being bad for town, etc. Being new and being pressured in a neighborhood by other players to vote for you was hard as well. Especially when you are not familiar with that persons style of grudge play.  

Your style of play is aloof. I figured or thought about it very much, that you were a mason this game and told Mertex so she would start focusing on other players. And she did, me!  

At work I have to find every detail, anything which seems to be out of place or just not right. I see how this translated into the game, however, I don't think it's always a bad thing. I will learn to edit I'm sure, but I will try to think logically on things. Not posting anything and not playing I believe is more of a detriment to town IMO. But I plan on trying to be quiet and not post my thoughts. 

I had hoped to get feedback, so we could all figure this out, but it did not work as planned. - obviously.


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> If the Masons had claimed...



Arghhhh....

I had claimed  I was Town...Tn claimed he was Mason and that I was Town confirmed.
To me that was his passive way of confirming I was Mason.

If Mertex had claimed (maybe she did and I don't remember) that she wasn't Mason just town especially after tn's dare, I would not have voted for Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> [17:35:32] <+GIF> *brb random.org*
> [17:35:33] <+tn5421> it doesn't like gif peanut butter
> [17:35:41] <+GIF> !vote tn5421
> [17:35:46] <+GIF> *waits*
> [17:35:46] <&CalignoBot> !vote tn5421
> [17:35:46] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | VOTE COUNT (2 to lynch)
> [17:35:47] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | tn5421 - 2 (GIF CalignoBot)
> [17:35:48] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | tn5421 has been lynched.
> [17:35:49] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | tn5421 was a Infiltrator (mafia).
> [17:35:49] <+tn5421> fuck
> [17:35:52] <&CalignoBot> o
> [17:35:53] * daisuki sets mode: -v tn5421 (remove voice since i died)
> [17:35:54] * daisuki sets mode: -m (remove moderated chat since game over, must be +v to chat)
> [17:35:54] <+GIF> lol
> [17:35:55] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | |Game over! Winners: (town: CalignoBot GIF Zexion)
> [17:35:55] <tn5421> r u srs?
> [17:35:56] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | mafia: tn5421 (Infiltrator) (cannot be tracked)
> [17:35:57] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | survivor: Yoshika-Chan (Crazed Fiend) (1-x-shot vig | both day/night)
> [17:35:58] <@daisuki>  MAFIABOT | | town: CalignoBot (Skulker) (if anyone targets you, you die) GIF (Sleeper Unlynchable) (if tn5421 dies, become unlynchable) Zexion (Mystery Randomizer) (doesn't know he's a randomizer.  Ranzomizer targets someone and makes their action target a random person)



Well whatever this is, it is *random*.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MeBelle60 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Masons had claimed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhh....
> 
> I had claimed  I was Town...Tn claimed he was Mason and that I was Town confirmed.
> To me that was his passive way of confirming I was Mason.
> 
> If Mertex had claimed (maybe she did and I don't remember) that she wasn't Mason just town especially after tn's dare, I would not have voted for Mertex.
Click to expand...


Mertex had been claiming VT since the start of the game almost, and she reclaimed it not too far before the vote. 

This is why I knew at least one person was lying out of Mertes, Grandma and FA- they all claimed VT, then Grandma really confirmed she was scum for me when she suggested she may have been claiming VT to hide the fact she was a mason.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first lynch.  Why should you be shocked?  There was no indication that he was Town or Mafia.  A gut feeling on the first lynch is nothing but a gut feeling and the chances of killing Town are greater than they are for killing Scum.
> 
> I didn't vote for Avatar because I knew Grandma was Scum.   We almost had her lynched, but Cafe was in the clouds.  R.D. switched to Avatar because she preferred a mislynch to a NL, or we could have gotten Grandma.  All three Scum were voting for Avatar...we needed Cafe, but that's the problem with complete newbies, they are easily misled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because mani did nothing scummy. And Avi hammered him with still a day until deadline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but Day 1 nobody has done anything Scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed the case against him was weak. BUT, I am on the outside looking in so I know it is much different playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The case would have been weak had it been anyone else that turned out to be Town.  Day 1 is just luck if you get Scum.  Avatar voted for Grandma right off the bat....she hadn't done anything Scummy at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma going so hard for you was a dead give away. I am very familiar with your town and scum game and you were playing your town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was obvious to me from early on that Grandma was Scum....she tried to blame it on her illness but she was really tense when anyone was accusing her.  Even Cafe voted for her at one time, but when we needed her vote, she kept it on Avatar.  And, MeBelle didn't vote that time....off in lalaland.
Click to expand...


Mertex...pls stop with the 'dumb'  'lalalaland'  etc personal insults you've been hurling @ me since yesterday.

RL does happen, people make mistakes.

It's just a game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Don't let past games influence how you vote for someone. People change their play style with each game they are in, if they're smart. With each game I play, I tailor how I react and respond to others. I now know it's better to read more before posting anything. Read posts, wait a while (sometimes a day or two), read them again, then respond if I feel the need. The more people post, the more likely they'll start second guessing themselves. I've seen it happen several times in this game. Those are the ones scum love to mess with; they're easy to manipulate. Several times there were posts I wanted to bring up and tear apart because of the inconsistencies that were in them, but I didn't; I sat, watched, and let them blow over. More often than not, town ripped those posts and players to shreds themselves.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Don't let past games influence how you vote for someone. People change their play style with each game they are in, if they're smart. With each game I play, I tailor how I react and respond to others. I now know it's better to read more before posting anything. Read posts, wait a while (sometimes a day or two), read them again, then respond if I feel the need. *The more people post, the more likely they'll start second guessing themselves. I've seen it happen several times in this game. Those are the ones scum love to mess with; they're easy to manipulate*. Several times there were posts I wanted to bring up and tear apart because of the inconsistencies that were in them, but I didn't; I sat, watched, and let them blow over. More often than not, town ripped those posts and players to shreds themselves.



Somebody needlepoint the bolded on a pillow, please. It needs to be where everyone reads it frequently.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said mebelle was confirmed fucking town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the town slut??
Click to expand...


Don't look at me. I am not the one saying anything


----------



## sameech

Watching your game, I had Ayes right and suspected FA_RT.  Grandma of course not because she was Grammy and bakes cookies and shat.  when "Come on guys Let's discuss" people aren't talky and they are not in your Mason thread, you might want to take that as a clue to something.

I hate town having QT's as a general rule. 

I would like to congratulate scum, but at this point, town is like an Afghan tribe going up against a US Navy fleet or the Pittsburgh Steelers taking on the high school team.


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait;9643609 said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Masons had claimed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arghhhh....
> 
> I had claimed  I was Town...Tn claimed he was Mason and that I was Town confirmed.
> To me that was his passive way of confirming I was Mason.
> 
> If Mertex had claimed (maybe she did and I don't remember) that *she wasn't Mason just town especially after tn's dare*, I would not have voted for Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex had been claiming VT since the start of the game almost, and she reclaimed it not too far before the vote.
> 
> This is why I knew at least one person was lying out of Mertes, Grandma and FA- they all claimed VT, then Grandma really confirmed she was scum for me when she suggested she may have been claiming VT to hide the fact she was a mason.
Click to expand...


Cafe, please read the part in bold.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: The TL;DR version is that I needed to step up and lead town, right?



You need to be more wordy. Short sentences and phrases leave most noobs in the dark as to what point you're trying to make. 

Showing up MUCH more often would be a boon, too.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I loved your play at the end. I DARE anyone to claim Mason. You rocked it at the end. More of that please!!



I was laughing my ass off when he said that. I was going to tease him into a screaming rage.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> [
> ...  yet she didn't find Grandma's posts aggressive even when she told you to ram a car part up your woowoo?




It was his EYE. Always the eye.

That's a way to tell how annoyed/outraged I am. If I'm really pissed I go with something painful (rusty hacksaw blades,) gross (a toilet brush,) or impossibly huge (a galaxy-class starship.)


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9643590 said:
			
		

> I had hoped to get feedback, so we could all figure this out, but it did not work as planned. - obviously.



Because we Scum made an effort to NK all the players that would stop and think things through.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9643609 said:
			
		

> Mertex had been claiming VT since the start of the game almost, and she reclaimed it not too far before the vote.
> 
> This is why I knew at least one person was lying out of Mertes, Grandma and FA- they all claimed VT, then Grandma really confirmed she was scum for me when she suggested she may have been claiming VT to hide the fact she was a mason.



I never suggested it was me. I said "someone" or "one of us" or something like that to hint that it could be any one of us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9643609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex had been claiming VT since the start of the game almost, and she reclaimed it not too far before the vote.
> 
> This is why I knew at least one person was lying out of Mertes, Grandma and FA- they all claimed VT, then Grandma really confirmed she was scum for me when she suggested she may have been claiming VT to hide the fact she was a mason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never suggested it was me. I said "someone" or "one of us" or something like that to hint that it could be any one of us.
Click to expand...


I thought you were hinting it may be you. And I thought you said something like this: 

_Did you think the reason people may be claiming VT was to hide a mason role?_

I knew at least one of you was lying, if not two. FA was on my list and your reset story did not make sense, then of course TN not returning made you even more suspicious, but you had no control over that. lol


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9643458 said:
			
		

> If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all had me lynched in less than an hour and you had a week left, you allowed scum to lead you by the hand and y'all took me to the promised land.  Voting out a townie at the time you all voted for me pointed to a loss for town.
> 
> I also miscounted on the votes for FA, believing the vote you all had yesterday was the vote which was happening to FA at the time. I believed FA's vote to be super critical therefore another reason we needed to be sure.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to try, just because "2 were already voting for me," does not mean you have to jump on the bandwagon, why not start your own wagon on Grandma. Then weigh the evidence or at least let a player speak.
Click to expand...



It didn't help that you acted too much like Scum.  Your fawning all over FA's death didn't help make you sound like Town.  But, we were not a Lylo at that time, and you flipping town should have made it easier for us to figure out who was the other Scum, if only one of the Masons had declared and given us time instead of just voting.  It's over.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9643590 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped to get feedback, so we could all figure this out, but it did not work as planned. - obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Scum made an effort to NK all the players that would stop and think things through.
Click to expand...




You were hunting for the Masons, and you were getting it wrong every time.  (I read the QT).


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said mebelle was confirmed fucking town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the town slut??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It must of been the sexplanation that did it.
Click to expand...


I forgot about that...

Which begs the question...did [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION] and [MENTION=49728]ScarletRage[/MENTION] ever meet up and party????

The world may never know


----------



## Wake

I would have said this:

"HEY, ME AND MEBELLE ARE MASONS. WHAT NOW PUNKS."

Would have loved to have seen what Scum's next move would have been.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye already kind of freaked when TN mentioned the Masons thing. So yeah, TN saying-mebelle and I are masons, one of the three of the rest of you is town, the other two are scum. Nobody vote yet.

Scum would of freaked. I know I would of if I was one of them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9643458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't convince others that the person you think is Scum, it does no good to insist, because sometimes you can be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all had me lynched in less than an hour and you had a week left, you allowed scum to lead you by the hand and y'all took me to the promised land.  Voting out a townie at the time you all voted for me pointed to a loss for town.
> 
> I also miscounted on the votes for FA, believing the vote you all had yesterday was the vote which was happening to FA at the time. I believed FA's vote to be super critical therefore another reason we needed to be sure.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to try, just because "2 were already voting for me," does not mean you have to jump on the bandwagon, why not start your own wagon on Grandma. Then weigh the evidence or at least let a player speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't help that you acted too much like Scum.  Your fawning all over FA's death didn't help make you sound like Town.  But, we were not a Lylo at that time, and you flipping town should have made it easier for us to figure out who was the other Scum, if only one of the Masons had declared and given us time instead of just voting.  It's over.
Click to expand...


Fawning? Where was I flattering or fawning over FA? 

I was shocked I got it right and had been right since I first listed him on my first reads list Day 1, both he and grandma were on it. I think you read too much into what is going on sometimes. Not to mention, it seem you would think FA was going to out a scum so obviously by 'laughing' at me and refused to see he was making fun of me. The you called me a soap opera actress because I was surprised. 

You all flash lynching did not help you at all, in fact it started the end the game . And when day 4 started You were still going after TN and stated that is who you were willing to vote for. Still not Grandma - your "scum" pick. So it did nothing to help you find scum.

My point is flash lynching and or lynching when we had five days left- when we could have been getting info from FA or more damning evidence from the rest of the scum team could have helped immensely.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know FA saying he was scum in twilight and saying town was way off base should of been a huge red flag that Grandma was scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> You know FA saying he was scum in twilight and saying town was way off base should of been a huge red flag that Grandma was scum.



Yes, he was trying to mislead us, Mertex even commented on that. It was funny I had just posted the voting which implicated Aye and possibly Shaitra and had questioned her over it a few pages before.  I wonder if he saw that and thus his comment, knowing many were gunning for grandma.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9643590 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped to get feedback, so we could all figure this out, but it did not work as planned. - obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Scum made an effort to NK all the players that would stop and think things through.
Click to expand...


For lack of a better term and for whatever it may be worth in the future, I noted when I was reading through early on that much of your play seemed a little "bitchy" this game compared to prior games.  That could be your scum tell.  IDK.  I just assumed maybe you didn't like the setup.   Ayes is the only one I felt sure was scum because her play just seemed different after spending so much time in the QT with her in the tilted game.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait;9644687 said:
			
		

> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9643458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all had me lynched in less than an hour and you had a week left, you allowed scum to lead you by the hand and y'all took me to the promised land.  Voting out a townie at the time you all voted for me pointed to a loss for town.
> 
> I also miscounted on the votes for FA, believing the vote you all had yesterday was the vote which was happening to FA at the time. I believed FA's vote to be super critical therefore another reason we needed to be sure.
> 
> Sometimes, you need to try, just because "2 were already voting for me," does not mean you have to jump on the bandwagon, why not start your own wagon on Grandma. Then weigh the evidence or at least let a player speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't help that you acted too much like Scum.  Your fawning all over FA's death didn't help make you sound like Town.  But, we were not a Lylo at that time, and you flipping town should have made it easier for us to figure out who was the other Scum, if only one of the Masons had declared and given us time instead of just voting.  It's over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fawning? Where was I flattering or fawning over FA?
> 
> I was shocked I got it right and had been right since I first listed him on my first reads list Day 1, both he and grandma were on it. I think you read too much into what is going on sometimes. Not to mention, it seem you would think FA was going to out a scum so obviously by 'laughing' at me and refused to see he was making fun of me. The you called me a soap opera actress because I was surprised.
> 
> You all flash lynching did not help you at all, in fact it started the end the game . And when day 4 started You were still going after TN and stated that is who you were willing to vote for. Still not Grandma - your "scum" pick. So it did nothing to help you find scum.
> 
> My point is flash lynching and or lynching when we had five days left- when we could have been getting info from FA or more damning evidence from the rest of the scum team could have helped immensely.
Click to expand...


Your and Grandma's postings right after FA was lynched sounded too much like Scum trying to act surprised that FA turned out to be Scum.  You may deny it, but that's how it came across.  

Get over it.  I fingered Grandma from the start.  You can go back and read the posts and find out for yourself, or read the QT, Grandma knew I was after her.  My problem was convincing others....you especially, so quit trying to make it seem that we lost the game because we flash lynched you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;9644687 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't help that you acted too much like Scum.  Your fawning all over FA's death didn't help make you sound like Town.  But, we were not a Lylo at that time, and you flipping town should have made it easier for us to figure out who was the other Scum, if only one of the Masons had declared and given us time instead of just voting.  It's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fawning? Where was I flattering or fawning over FA?
> 
> I was shocked I got it right and had been right since I first listed him on my first reads list Day 1, both he and grandma were on it. I think you read too much into what is going on sometimes. Not to mention, it seem you would think FA was going to out a scum so obviously by 'laughing' at me and refused to see he was making fun of me. The you called me a soap opera actress because I was surprised.
> 
> You all flash lynching did not help you at all, in fact it started the end the game . And when day 4 started You were still going after TN and stated that is who you were willing to vote for. Still not Grandma - your "scum" pick. So it did nothing to help you find scum.
> 
> My point is flash lynching and or lynching when we had five days left- when we could have been getting info from FA or more damning evidence from the rest of the scum team could have helped immensely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your and Grandma's postings right after FA was lynched sounded too much like Scum trying to act surprised that FA turned out to be Scum.  You may deny it, but that's how it came across.
> 
> Get over it.  I fingered Grandma from the start.  You can go back and read the posts and find out for yourself, or read the QT, Grandma knew I was after her.  My problem was convincing others....you especially, so quit trying to make it seem that we lost the game because we flash lynched you.
Click to expand...


It would not have mattered if it was me or another person, the game was lost due to the flash lynching, not once but twice in a row. Simple as that. I made a comment, I was surprised, it was not fawning at all. You forget I stopped you from going after Mebelle, I did that because I was town, not scum. You need to take in the WHOLE picture, not just a post 7 posts in and scum trying to mislead you. 

BTW I had grandma and FA on my first scum read. If they were so worried about you Mertex, why didn't they NK you? They left you because you, were also reading as scum to some, Grandma thought I was going after _you _next.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;9643590 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped to get feedback, so we could all figure this out, but it did not work as planned. - obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Scum made an effort to NK all the players that would stop and think things through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were hunting for the Masons, and you were getting it wrong every time.  (I read the QT).
Click to expand...


I also said it didn't much matter who they were.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> I would have said this:
> 
> "HEY, ME AND MEBELLE ARE MASONS. WHAT NOW PUNKS."
> 
> Would have loved to have seen what Scum's next move would have been.



I would have feigned complete disinterest. 

And then demanded proof.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> For lack of a better term and for whatever it may be worth in the future, I noted when I was reading through early on that much of your play seemed a little "bitchy" this game compared to prior games.  That could be your scum tell.  IDK.  I just assumed maybe you didn't like the setup.   Ayes is the only one I felt sure was scum because her play just seemed different after spending so much time in the QT with her in the tilted game.



No, I was bitchy because I was really sick and wrecked on Nyquil. 

And I wasn't a "little" bitchy, I was a MEGA bitch. I get pissed off at health issues.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have said this:
> 
> "HEY, ME AND MEBELLE ARE MASONS. WHAT NOW PUNKS."
> 
> Would have loved to have seen what Scum's next move would have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have feigned complete disinterest.
> 
> And then demanded proof.
Click to expand...


Didn't you do just that for the most part? Wake was laughing in the DeadQt about something and we thought you and Aye had some dastardly plan cooked up. I was waiting for you to come back and convince Mertex you and Aye were masons and then hoping Mebelle and TN did not show up.

You shocked me as you went after Mertex after she said she would vote TN, I was waiting for you and Aye to jump all over that. lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better term and for whatever it may be worth in the future, I noted when I was reading through early on that much of your play seemed a little "bitchy" this game compared to prior games.  That could be your scum tell.  IDK.  I just assumed maybe you didn't like the setup.   Ayes is the only one I felt sure was scum because her play just seemed different after spending so much time in the QT with her in the tilted game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was bitchy because I was really sick and wrecked on Nyquil.
> 
> And I wasn't a "little" bitchy, I was a MEGA bitch. I get pissed off at health issues.
Click to expand...


LOL Chrome tail hitches some to mind.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9644912 said:
			
		

> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have said this:
> 
> "HEY, ME AND MEBELLE ARE MASONS. WHAT NOW PUNKS."
> 
> Would have loved to have seen what Scum's next move would have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have feigned complete disinterest.
> 
> And then demanded proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you do just that for the most part? Wake was laughing in the DeadQt about something and we thought you and Aye had some dastardly plan cooked up. I was waiting for you to come back and convince Mertex you and Aye were masons and then hoping Mebelle and TN did not show up.
> 
> You shocked me as you went after Mertex after she said she would vote TN, I was waiting for you and Aye to jump all over that. lol
Click to expand...


When she said that she'd vote for TN, instead of posting an actual vote, I knew she was bluffing.

I was hoping TN wouldn't show up, it would have made things easier for us scum. 

But through it all, I figured MeBelle would vote our way. And she did.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait;9644475 said:
			
		

> ... your reset story did not make sense ...



I was telling the truth there.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait;9644475 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... your reset story did not make sense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was telling the truth there.
Click to expand...


Really? 

Why in the world did you even mention you HAD been scum before the reset? 

This is what I thought, you slipped when you said 'you had so many wonderfully scummy things planned' then of course the angry vote for TN-  without realizing the PM you had was your current role. I thought that since you mentioned you were scum previously.


----------



## Grandma

I was scum previously as well. I was pretending that I rolled Town with the reset.

I had to say something since everyone who got the PMs were named - several times.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I was scum previously as well. I was pretending that I rolled Town with the reset.
> 
> I had to say something since everyone who got the PMs were named - several times.



You should have never said your previous role. I would have moved on. 


So it was just our roles reset and one VT was pulled to switch? 

FA went from Mason to Scum ( claiming TN's scum role?) 
I went from VT to VT ( Stayed the same) 
TN went from scum to mason ( getting FA's Mason role?). 
You retained your scum role ( same grandma role) 
SR went from Mason to VT (claiming whose  VT role I wonder?) Rosie's?


----------



## Grandma

I guess so.

AyeCantSeeYou was Scum before & after the reset. So FA and TN traded roles. 

I don't know about MeBelle and Rosie, though.


----------



## RosieS

No, I was the only one to stay Mason both times.

Chew on  that, Avatar!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better term and for whatever it may be worth in the future, I noted when I was reading through early on that much of your play seemed a little "bitchy" this game compared to prior games.  That could be your scum tell.  IDK.  I just assumed maybe you didn't like the setup.   Ayes is the only one I felt sure was scum because her play just seemed different after spending so much time in the QT with her in the tilted game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was bitchy because I was really sick and wrecked on Nyquil.
> 
> And I wasn't a "little" bitchy, I was a MEGA bitch. I get pissed off at health issues.
Click to expand...


A buddy in college used to have the opposite experience with nyquil as everybody else.  He would get so wired he couldn't sleep for a day.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better term and for whatever it may be worth in the future, I noted when I was reading through early on that much of your play seemed a little "bitchy" this game compared to prior games.  That could be your scum tell.  IDK.  I just assumed maybe you didn't like the setup.   Ayes is the only one I felt sure was scum because her play just seemed different after spending so much time in the QT with her in the tilted game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was bitchy because I was really sick and wrecked on Nyquil.
> 
> And I wasn't a "little" bitchy, I was a MEGA bitch. I get pissed off at health issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A buddy in college used to have the opposite experience with nyquil as everybody else.  He would get so wired he couldn't sleep for a day.
Click to expand...


That's strange. What happened when he drank coffee or tea or sodapop?


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> I guess so.
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou was Scum before & after the reset. So FA and TN traded roles.
> 
> I don't know about MeBelle and Rosie, though.



I was vanilla before the reset.


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was bitchy because I was really sick and wrecked on Nyquil.
> 
> And I wasn't a "little" bitchy, I was a MEGA bitch. I get pissed off at health issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy in college used to have the opposite experience with nyquil as everybody else.  He would get so wired he couldn't sleep for a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's strange. What happened when he drank coffee or tea or sodapop?
Click to expand...


It's the decongestant in Nyquil.  

Same thing happens to me which is why I don't use Nyquil anymore.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was bitchy because I was really sick and wrecked on Nyquil.
> 
> And I wasn't a "little" bitchy, I was a MEGA bitch. I get pissed off at health issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy in college used to have the opposite experience with nyquil as everybody else.  He would get so wired he couldn't sleep for a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's strange. What happened when he drank coffee or tea or sodapop?
Click to expand...


He would burst into flames.

Just kidding.  I remember he avoided Mountain Dew because it made him jittery as all get out but don't recall otherwise.  He usually drank water or Pepsi, mostly water as he was an avid mountain biker who used to ride and race a lot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> I would have said this:
> 
> "HEY, ME AND MEBELLE ARE MASONS. WHAT NOW PUNKS."
> 
> Would have loved to have seen what Scum's next move would have been.



What would you have done if both me and Grandma claimed mason at that point as well? HMMMMM?  

Game rules don't allow posting anything from the Role PM, so someone would have had a hell of a time convincing others.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What would you have done if both me and Grandma claimed mason at that point as well? HMMMMM?
> 
> Game rules don't allow posting anything from the Role PM, so someone would have had a hell of a time convincing others.



I have been crumbing mason since day 2.


----------



## Avatar4321

if the two of you had counterclaimed you would have been exposed because grandma made it clear she wasn't mason and that the masons were incompetant


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> if the two of you had counterclaimed you would have been exposed because grandma made it clear she wasn't mason and that the masons were incompetant



We weren't 100% sure who the masons were. Had Mertex and TN claimed I would have counterclaimed.

I knew MeBelle wasn't focused.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> I have been crumbing mason since day 2.



Nobody catches crumbs here. We all thought Avi was soft claiming on Day 2. We didn't believe him.


----------



## Grandma

TN, what would you have done if I said "Oh, we're supposed to do that right now?

Okay, yeah, TN and I are the masons, I dare anyone to counterclaim."

Not like MeBelle would jump in.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

At the end of the day, all the 'what if's' don't matter. Team Mafia won!


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> TN, what would you have done if I said "Oh, we're supposed to do that right now?
> 
> Okay, yeah, TN and I are the masons, I dare anyone to counterclaim."
> 
> Not like MeBelle would jump in.


That would have been disastrous because then TN would just have to say that ma was the Mason and you would have been proven a liar no matter what.  You couldn't claim that TN wasn't the Mason since you said it and you couldn't claim that ma wasn't a Mason because TN wouldn't have any reason to lie as he was a Mason.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> At the end of the day, all the 'what if's' don't matter. Team Mafia won!


Damn straight [emoji1]


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> TN, what would you have done if I said "Oh, we're supposed to do that right now?
> 
> Okay, yeah, TN and I are the masons, I dare anyone to counterclaim."
> 
> Not like MeBelle would jump in.




That would have been funny as hell @Grandma


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> We weren't 100% sure who the masons were. Had Mertex and TN claimed I would have counterclaimed.
> 
> I knew MeBelle wasn't focused.



You would have had a hard time convincing me.  Rosie was a Mason, she had already been killed, so we knew she was a Mason.  She was buddy buddy with MeBelle, so I had some inkling that she was a Mason too, and Rosie had FOS you, and the fact that you were coming after me when Rosie kept defending me would have been hard for me to believe you were a Mason.  I would have known right there and then that  tn was telling the truth and that would have left only Aye as the other Scum.  We were on the verge of figuring out when it all went to hell in a handbasket.


----------

